#ubuntu+1 2007-07-16
<sayers> Is there a problem with installing beryl?
<sayers> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gargoyle> I'm testing gutsy and I'm having issues with the partitioning, does anyone know here why the installer might fail on the setup of partitions?
<mrsno> Gargoyle when manually partitioning ?
<Gargoyle> mrsno: yes.  After any changes (mount point changes mainly) it just hangs.
<mrsno> trying to find the release notes Gargoyle , i believe something was noted about problems partitioning
<mrsno> bug 123673
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123673 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 2 Install Manual Partition Failure (dup-of: 122645)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123673
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122645 in ubiquity "manual partitioning hangs indefinitely" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122645
<mrsno> ubotu you impress me everyday
<Gargoyle> hehe
<Gargoyle> I'll do some reading.  thanks
* Gargoyle will give that solution a shot.  thank you mrsno
<ryanakca> Erm, should the installer try to mount swap? http://pastebin.ca/621144 , If so, I'll file a bug saying that it repeatedly fails, if not, I'll file a bug against debian-installer saying that it tries to mount swap
<Vuen__> hey all, i just upgraded to gutsy. i'm restarting now, wish me luck
<Gargoyle> thanks mrsno, that info worked great :) Installer is plugging away now
<akos> hello! what alsa drivers are in gutsy?
<akos_> hello! what alsa drivers are in gutsy?
<RAOF> 1.0.14
<akos_> thx
<RAOF> packages.ubuntu.com :)
<dcsmith__> I can't open the gnome-appearance applet
<dcsmith__> it says that an assertion failed, and closes
<RAOF> Yup.  There's a bug filed for it
<DanaG> My big gripe is that font properties has regressed -- it no longer applies changes on-the-fly.
<RAOF> DanaG: Bug link?
<DanaG> Oh, I'll have to search -- I don't know if there is one yet.
<DanaG> If not, I guess I need to file it.
<mrsno> nite
<dcsmith_> I can't open the gnome-appearance capplet, it says an assert failed
<dcsmith_> this is in gutsy
<dcsmith_> something about a button not being a button
<shirish> ubotu gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> anyone in here know much about xine
<pvandewyngaerde> since 22.8 kernel update i can't shut down my pc properly anymore
<movi> up-to-date gutsy fresh install. ksoftirqd is constantly at about 20-25% cpu usage even when the pc is idle
<movi> thanks to this the whole UI "skips". this is on a Celeron 2.66Ghz (Prescott-like(
<movi>   4 root      34  19     0    0    0 S 23.0  0.0   6:09.44 ksoftirqd/0
<nysosym> sagt mal, habt ihr das auch fters, das der erste Buchstabe den ihr in einem beliebigen Eingabefeld eingeben wollt, verschluckt wird?
<nysosym> ahh sry wrong channel
<wsjunior> hello, i cant open firefox correctly in kubuntu gutsy. it ask me to create a new profile, but when i try to create it i get this error: http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=frefoxerrorvw4.jpg
<wsjunior> i checked and folder _is_ writeable and the file doesnt already exist
<wsjunior> any idea to solve this?
<akos> is it possible to install the alsa drivers from the gutsy repository, but remain at fesisty? i had problems with gutsy, and I don't want to make the full switch, but my soundcard is supported only in alsa 1.0.4
<lamalex> akos: you can always compile and install anything else
<lamalex> I wouldn't necessarily use the one in gutsy's repo as it might have dependencies you can't meet in feisty
<akos> i heared installing from CVS is quite complicated
<akos> i can compile stuff, and have done it dozens of times, but i heared alsa is quite complicated compared to the rest
<akos> isnt it?
<lamalex> I
<lamalex> 've never done it
<lamalex> go on the site and see
<akos> okay
<akos> thanks :)
<slimz> hey guys
<slimz> i just rebooted,and it goes to the login screen
<slimz> when i login,it stays the default brown and nothing happens
<Zapek> compiz?
<slimz> i dont know
<slimz> im in bitchx now, i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and logged in
<slimz> but compiz was enabled on my system, ive been using it since herd1
<slimz> how can i disable compiz without logging in?
<Zapek> I don't know but you can try renaming /usr/bin/glxinfo as a workaround to test
<slimz> whats that do?
<Zapek> it will fallback to metacity
<thompa> appearance crashes on startup on both machines. I this known. I cant find it
<thompa> preferences: appearance crashes or does not start, also cant change background anymore
<gnomefreak> thompa: turn compiz off at start up and restart X than see if you can open it (it sounds like the issue i was having but since other crap was messed up i reinstalled after backing everything up. if that doesnt work please try to get a backtrace and file a bug report with the backtrace attached
<thompa> gnomefreak: i removed compiz here and still problem,
<thompa> it worked for a while after removed compiz
<gnomefreak> thompa: grab a backtrace and file a bug. is it crashing or just not loading fully?
<thompa> i get the notice its loading and then it dissapears,
<gnomefreak> thompa: anything in /var/crash about it?
<thompa> but ive been playing around installing uninstalling compiz bits
<gnomefreak> it would be gnome-apparance-properties
<thompa> thanks let me check
<gnomefreak> damn i cant spell today
<spikeb> i like the new appearance thing.
<thompa> i thought it was onlt the macbook, the main pc is doing it now, both had effects disabled
<thompa> i like it too
<gnomefreak> spikeb: problem with it is if it failes you can do anything
<spikeb> best make it fail proof!
<thompa> gnomefreak: can or cant?
<gnomefreak> cant
<thompa> yep
<gnomefreak> thompa: once it fails you cant change theme to see if that is causing it you cant change font background or effects to see what is wrong
<thompa> i fixed it a couple of times, problem was compiz border lib
<thompa> something like that
<thompa> i found the crash log
<thompa> both machines amd 64
<thompa> gnomefreak: show background, then crash "1"
<thompa> could that be it
<thompa> *crashcounter
<gnomefreak> not sure never seena  crash 1
<thompa> sigsegv in style_init
<thompa> says it crashed there
<gnomefreak> thompa: did apport come up?
<thompa> only cause i opened it
<gnomefreak> thompa: if apport came up and asked yout o file a bug report do it
<gnomefreak> thompa: apport in gutsy is great
<thompa> yes, it asked on the main box, not on macbook
<gnomefreak> file the bug adn give as much info as you can.
<gnomefreak> it will provide everything else
<spikeb> i actually filed some bugs, hope they're not completely useless.
<slimz> since i last updated i cant start desktop effects
<slimz> the guy wouldnt even start till i renamed /usr/bin/glxinfo
<slimz> *gui
<slimz> someone on here told me to do that
<thompa> i removed compiz for now
<slimz> now when i try to enable effects, i get an error that it cant be started
<slimz> thompa, for the samereason?
<thompa> well i cant even start appearance
<thompa> im trying to file a bug on it
<thompa> apport is not working right now
<thompa> for me that is
<thompa> there is an update just now
<thompa> slimz: try upgrading first
<summer_s4> hi
<thompa> gnomefreak: bug was filed gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in style_init()
<thompa> thanks for the tip
<thompa> it was already filed twice before once on 14th
<slimz> thompa, if i boot up without compiz enabled, i can enable it and it works
<slimz> but if i boot up with it enabled,when i login the screen stays default brown and thegui neverloads
<thompa> slimz: it could get worse too
<slimz> thompa, :\
<slimz> and i was just getting used to everything
<slimz> oh well
<thompa> slimz: i dont even have compiz enabled anymore
<thompa> dont use it for now
<thompa> wait a few days
<slimz> did it happen to alot of people or just people with ati?
<thompa> i thought it was only my macbook, nvidia too
<thompa> for a while compiz enabled would shut down wireless
<thompa> i found that I could enable it after log on, then disable at log out worked
<thompa> slimz: gutsy is a big improvement for me anyway so far
<donspaulding> Hello all!  I've been running Gutsy for a few weeks now in a fairly stable manner (and no, I'm not worried about breaking this box).  But it seems that everytime I restart, after about 20 minutes the following message shows up on my gnome-terminal screen:
<donspaulding> Message from syslogd@isengard at Mon Jul 16 09:52:32 2007 ...
<donspaulding> isengard kernel: [  649.272000]  Disabling IRQ #23
<donspaulding> any ideas?
<donspaulding> is this purely informational?
<gnomefreak> donspaulding: file a bug im sure you shouldnt see that
<gnomefreak> hint why is it disabling a kernel module :)
<gnomefreak> assuning its not a custom built kernel or custom built modules
<donspaulding> no, not a custom-built kernel, I'm not that brave
<donspaulding> from that message I didn't see that it was disabling a kernel module.
<donspaulding> I assume the 649.272000 number is the time in seconds since system start?
<RoC_MasterMind> un huh
<lontra> is there a way to use the orinoco cards with tribe+2?  my wireless card was not detected but it uses the orinoco_cs chip which generally always works
<Hobbsee> got the restricted modules and ubuntu modules installed?
<Hobbsee> wait, orinoco should "just work"
<lontra> Hobbsee, yeah ... that's what i'm wondering about.  it's in the kernel by default but my card doesn't get detected
<Hobbsee> file a bug?
<lontra> i haven't yet .. thought i'd ask here first
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> that's probably file-worthy
<Hobbsee> er, bug-worthy
<Hobbsee> if not already filed
<slimz> is there a bug with remote desktop? i cant activate it
<slimz> no error or anything, it just never comes up
<timing> Hey guys, i have something weird with my compiz or metacity
<timing> for like three weeks, my workspace gnome-applet shows 4 small workspaces
<timing> but i have compiz loaded
<timing> normally it's one bik workspace, divided in 4 desks
<timing> *big
<timing> my key shortcuts for switching workspaces aren't working
<timing> and if i click on workspace 2. i go to a empty workspace with nothing at all
<timing> i do have a right mouse button there, and some icons, but that's it
<timing> i cannot switch back to workspace 1 then
<timing> because my gnome-panels are gone as well
<timing> most of the time i just do ctrl+alt+f1 kill gdm and do startx again
<timing> soo, can someone help me :-)
<shirish> anybody got broken packages , latest updates http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30130/
<lontra> anyone able to get an orinoco card workign with the tribe 2 cd?
<login_> guys , do you know if the gutsy kernel has any type of stamp or something on it saying it is a gusty kernel
<RoC_MasterMind> well
<RoC_MasterMind> you can look in /etc/lsb-release and tell what you got
<RoC_MasterMind> or run lsb_release -a
<RoC_MasterMind> they do the same thing
<timing> and uname -a to see what kernel you have
<login_> ounce i install it is it possible to change that?
<login_> hello?
<GortiZ> sorry for the stupid question but... how can I set the number of desktop on gutsy.. there's no more the menu under sistem preferences...
<GortiZ> i've stetted it using gconf tool.. but I want to know how will people set it... -.-'!
<GortiZ> *setted
<GortiZ> ok... i'm a real stupid person... don't worry.. I won't hurt :) sorry... well I hope that you laugh so now you feel better :P bye
<RoC_MasterMind> login_, chance what?
<BFrank> is there a list of what options are compiled into the Ubuntu kernel?
<mrsno> BFrank in the config file in /boot/ yep
<BFrank> there is a config file in /boot?
<BFrank> oh, I see the configuration file in /boot
<BFrank> does that config file list every configurable option in the linux kerenl?
<BFrank> kernel?
<void^> it should contain all options the kernel was compiled with
<astinus> s/should/will/ :)
<BFrank> interesting
<wsjunior> i get this after installing fglrx driver (i tried both 8.38.6 from ati and the repository one, the same error): http://rafb.net/p/Ty6xOy59.html
<wsjunior> the error occurs when i type aticonfig --initial
<wsjunior> any idea to solve this?
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-17
<MrKeuner> hi, which one is the totally free version of Ubuntu?
<wsjunior> MrKeuner: Gobuntu
<MrKeuner> I guess Gobuntu should be a subset of gutsy is that right? so it is not recommended for production machines as well?
<wsjunior> Since July 10th 2007, daily builds of Gobuntu 7.10 are available to the public
<wsjunior> MrKeuner: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/gobuntu/daily/current/
<MrKeuner> wsjunior: thanks
<calc> wsjunior: it may not even be installable yet
<calc> wsjunior: ymmv
<wsjunior> calc: what are u talking about? ;-)
<calc> i know it was supposedly having issues while i was at the sprint last week
<calc> gobuntu
<wsjunior> uh
<wsjunior> ya, maybe.. i haven't tried it yet.. just answered the question of that guy
<calc> ok np
* calc brb moving systems
<wsjunior> i get this after installing fglrx driver (i tried both 8.38.6 from ati and the repository one, the same error with both): http://rafb.net/p/Ty6xOy59.html
<wsjunior> any idea?
<wsjunior> this is what I got typing: sudo aticonfig --initial
<calc> wsjunior: hmm thats not good, but no i don't know anything about fglrx, sorry :)
<calc> er :(
<eagles0513875> wsjunior: all i know from that is that sommething is causing a panic
<wsjunior> hehe
<tretle_> anyone got screenlets to work in gutsy?
<mrsno> tretle_ screenlets ?
<tretle_> yep http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/?q=node/14
<mrsno> trying tretle_ sorry 1 mo :)
<tretle_> cool... thanks
<mrsno> tretle_ hmm i get a variety of dbus errors
<tretle_> how do u get the errors?
<tretle_> I cant get any info at all
<tretle_> when i start it from the panel nothing happens and when i try from the terminal I get this
<tretle_> tretle@tretle-desktop:~$ screenletsd
<tretle_> Screenletsd v0.0.1 | (c) RYX (Rico Pfaus) 2007 | released under the GPL
<tretle_> Usage: screenletsd <action> [option(s)] 
<mrsno> sec pastebin'n
<mrsno> http://paste.debian.net/32881
<mrsno> searching that dbus error on the website shows On July 5th, 2007 hendrik says:
<mrsno> You probably have really new version of dbus-python. You just have to wait until a newer version of screenlets is released (which could take some time).
<mrsno> from http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/?q=node/44
<tretle_> right
<tretle_> thanks
<mrsno> looks like a cool little app , i will keep an eye out for a gutsy version :)
<tretle_> it is nice alright
<tretle_> ran it on feisty
<tretle_> you can have a hide widget effect similar to dashboard when you use it with compiz fusion
<mrsno> nice
<tretle_> actually you wouldnt be able to clarify that in places in the panel bar there are duplicate entries?
<BFrank> does ubuntu have like a manual that explains how to do common things, like recompiling the kernel, etc?
<RoC_MasterMind> BFrank, yes, the wiki.
<BFrank> is there a link to that on the ubuntu.org website?
<RoC_MasterMind> !wiki > BFrank
<RoC_MasterMind> See private message?
<mrsno> tretle_ i just purged my gutsy virtual install so can't check right now
<mrsno> downloading today's daily for a fresh install
<tretle_> righto
<mrsno> duplicate entries? how so
<RoC_MasterMind> BFrank, but a more general thing is this: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<RoC_MasterMind> BFrank, also ubuntuguide.org for your quoted "common things"
<BFrank> strange that the wiki isn't more prominently displayed on wiki.com
<BFrank> err, ubuntu.com
<RoC_MasterMind> indeed
<mrsno> the wiki redirects searches to help.ubuntu.com
<mrsno> which i believe is linked on ubuntu.com, but i would agree with it being sort out of the way
<tretle_> 2 documents and two desktops
<tretle_> in the places part of the panel
<mrsno> tretle_ can you upload a pic
<tretle_> where?
<mrsno> tinypic.com/imgplace.com or wherever :)
<tretle_> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4ue0gba
<mrsno> hmm im not sure i remember seeing anything strange
<mrsno> ill know in 15mins :)
<mrsno> im assuming clicking either desktop/documents link takes you to the correct place?
<tretle_> yep
<mrsno> tretle_ i do indeed have duplicates :)
<mrsno> on the livecd for amd64
<mrsno> bug 112602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112602 in gcc-2.95 "I cant use my c compiler using a live cd.I dont know where it is." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112602
<mrsno> err whoops
<mrsno> bug 122602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122602 in gnome-panel "Duplicated entries in Places Menu" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122602
<forceflow> does anyone know if gutsy is going to have better dual screen support? i really want to start dualing, but i also love my beryl:( and xgl gets quite angry when i try to dual, and ati's dual support really sucks as well
<RAOF> If you're reliant on the fglrx drivers, then Gutsy can't help you.  Free drivers will have better dual-screen support.
<lamalex> forceflow: what ati card do you ahve?
<forceflow> x300
<lamalex> a lot of work is being done on X series cards right now for the free driver
<RAOF> forceflow: Rejoice, for your card is supported by the free drivers
* forceflow falls down on his knees and thanks the ubuntu gods
<lamalex> RAOF: 3d as well?
<lamalex> last I checked it was not
<RAOF> lamalex: Yes.  3D in Feisty, too.
<RAOF> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RAOF> Bah, wrong factlet.
<DanaG> !radeon
<DanaG> !r300
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DanaG gives up.
<RAOF> ubotu Use the "fglrx" driver if you have a Radeon newer than an X800 or want TV-Out capabilities: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Use the "ati" driver for everything else..
<RAOF> There it is.  That's #ubuntu-effects only.
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> hmm maybe i'll switch back from nvidia to my X300
<lamalex> although, my 7600GT is definately more powerful
* DanaG hates some of NVIDIA's issues: that damn
<DanaG> *BLINK*
<DanaG> *BLINK*
<DanaG> (and so on...)
<lamalex> mhm
<RAOF> Yeah.  It sucks.  Oh, and breaking resume-from-suspend with compiz
<DanaG> I actually have resume working.
<DanaG> I had to edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<DanaG> to set a few things.  Let me dig them up.
<RAOF> DanaG: With compiz?  Because I tried what you did, and it still broke
<DanaG> SAVE_VBE_STATE=false # was true            POST_VIDEO=false # was true               SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE=true
<RAOF> Yup.  Got that.
<DanaG> Oh, and I have now gone back to nvagp not set to anything specific, and I have un-blacklisted agpgart and intel-agp.
<RAOF> Maybe that fixes the 100 series drivers, but not the 9 series.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> I remember that release notes for 100-series say stuff about fixing console restoration.
<RAOF> Yeah
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<DanaG> I'm somewhat surprised there haven't been any more responses.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah.  Someone needs to triage it, but I'm not really sure how to.  Maybe you could pipe up in #ubuntu-bugs about it?
<Kain> How do you upgrade from feisty using command line? 'do-release-upgrade -d' will not work(as I assumed)? I have no gui.
<Dana1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/121895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121895 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager systray right-click and left-click behaviors have swapped places" [Undecided,New] 
<Dana1> Hmm, what's the process for saying, "I second that!", in a way?
<DanaG> !telepathy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info galago
<ubotu> Package galago does not exist in gutsy
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<RAOF> Kain: "sudo sed -i s/feisty/gutsy/ /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should work, but I strongly recommend against it unless you've got local access.
<RAOF> DanaG: What are you after?  I've recently tried telepathy
<DanaG> I'm just curious what it is.
<DanaG> I'm trying to find a voice-chat app to use under Linux.
<RAOF> Ah.  It's an IM/VoIP/Webcam framework
<RAOF> Basically, if you want to communicate with someone else over the internet, it wants to help you :)
<DanaG> I wish there were support for voice over the AIM or Yahoo protocols.
<DanaG> Or at least however Google does their stuff.
<RAOF> Telepathy should do Jingle (VoIP with XMMP, which is what Google uses I believe)
<DanaG> What UI apps are there?
<DanaG> "Empathy" doesn't seem to remember accounts.
<Kain> um jabbin?
<RAOF> I'm not sure if there are any Telepathy _clients_ that will export that functionality, though :/
<RAOF> DanaG: Empathy worked for me (tm)
<RAOF> Although it was kinda basic
<DanaG> Perhaps it's because I was also trying another client at the same time, and they were clashing.
<RAOF> Eh, maybe?
<DanaG> Nope, doesn't save.
<DanaG> ** (empathy:21341): DEBUG: check_for_accounts: No enabled accounts
<RAOF> Odd.  Try running mission-control first?
* RAOF pretty much installed ~ntelepathy
<DanaG> OOpsie, I should've thought of that.
<DanaG> ** (empathy:21341): DEBUG: mission_control_get_presence_actual: MC not running.
<DanaG> ** (process:21512): DEBUG: Could not open plugin directory: Error opening directory '/usr/lib/mission-control': No such file or directory
<DanaG> aah, that was just a warning.
<RAOF> Do you actually have mission-control installed?
<RAOF> My empathy worked without it running, anyway
<DanaG> Yeah, now that I ran mission-control (detached from console), empathy works.
<DanaG> However, it lacks voice functionality.
<DanaG> Bummer.
<RAOF> Yeah
<DanaG> And Teamspeak needs a server.
<DanaG> I wonder if there's a way to use PulseAudio for voice chat.
<DanaG> Er, I'd imagine there is a way, but I don't know how to do it.
<DanaG> Dang, are there no good voice-chat apps, then?
<DanaG> I don't want to have to have my friends create new accounts on new sites.
<RAOF> DanaG: There's skype and ekiga, pretty much
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't tried ekiga.  I hope it's not 'fugly' like Skype.
* DanaG runs off to install it.
<RAOF> Installed by default
<DanaG> Cool.
<RAOF> The replacement for gnome-netmeeting
<DanaG> Okay, now to get it to use pulseaudio....
<RAOF> Ekiga?  It should by default
<RAOF> Or haven't you set alsa to use pulse?
<DanaG> I leave most stuff to default directly to the onboard audio device.
<DanaG> Eeh, I'll try that, though.
<DanaG> ekiga: pcm_params.c:2351: sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<calc> gizmo works great
<DanaG> gizmo?
<calc> gizmoproject.org
<calc> and grandcentral (google's new baby) can terminate to gizmoproject for free
<calc> so you only pay $0.02/min for US calls and free inbound
<DanaG> ekiga: pcm_params.c:2351: sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<DanaG> when I try to test sound events.
<RAOF> Well, that's something good to know.  You can install Gutsy from a USB stick :)
<Jordan_U> Anyone running Gutsy with Desktop Effects working want to test something for me ( see if VNC is still broken ) ?
<DanaG> Oh yay, that worked.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I wonder why there's an <OLD PCM> and <Old Mic> entry in Alsamixer....
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Gutsy is insulting your ancient hardware :)
<DanaG> Ancient?  It's a cardbus Audigy.  Is that ancient?  (yeah, that was a joke.)
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Do you have Desktop Effects working?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have compiz-fusion, but not through the desktop-effects panel.
<DanaG> I just run it manually after my session starts.
<DanaG> I also use compizconfig-settings-manager.
<bur[n] e1> dana's hip :)  I'm lovin fusion, i think hte 3d plugin is missing though
<RAOF> Not so much missing as unfinished
<bur[n] e1> either way, it's still rockin pretty hard.  the cube reflection is neat and I like the new default transitions
<DanaG> Oh yeah, does ekiga use UPnP?
<DanaG> I love the extra-wavy magic lamp -- it looks far better than Apple's nonwavy one, in my opinion.
<DanaG> It reminds me of slurping on a noodle.
* bur[n] e1 likes hte vista-esque zoom in/fade out
<DanaG> That's what's so great about it: you can set it to many different animations.
<DanaG> With Vista, it's fixed.  MS way or the highway.
<RoC_MasterMind> Actually I'd say Vista is rather unfixed.
<DanaG> Right, good catch of wording.
<DanaG> It's broken and locked.
<DanaG> I beta-tested Vista, and all I got was a free copy of Ultimate -- and it's still buggy!
<RoC_MasterMind> It's not ready for the desktop yet.
<bur[n] e1> not even close
<RoC_MasterMind> That's my favorite one
<bur[n] e1> ms has some neat points though... I like the copy file dialog in vista compared to both XP and nautilus
<RoC_MasterMind> Like slow?
<bur[n] e1> it gives you time estimate and # of files done and pending similar to a web browser download
<RoC_MasterMind> oh
<bur[n] e1> nautilus says 1 of 5, 4 of 5, etc, but it doesn't give a time
<RoC_MasterMind> I heard it will sit there for two minutes when you empty the recycle bin...calculates the time remaining for two minutes, and then it takes 1 second to delete the files.
<bur[n] e1> lol
<RoC_MasterMind> Not the best way to do that.
<bur[n] e1> no, however, gnome could do it right :)
<RoC_MasterMind> They guy said he didn't even get to see it's wonderful estimate that it had sat there thinking over.
* RAOF wonders what version of nautilus bur[n] e1 is talking about, because *his* nautilus give estimated time remaining.
<RoC_MasterMind> is that new?
<RoC_MasterMind> mine deletes files so fast i never get the chance to wait
<DanaG> Perhaps it depends on IDE drivers, or something.
<DanaG> I know if I install Intel's AHCI drivers, write caching is disabled.  I have to revert to generic drivers.
<RAOF> Woah, that must suck
<DanaG> Oh, and worse: if something breaks, such as the print spooler, you're screwed.  In most Linux distros, you can just purge and reinstall the relevant packages.
<DanaG> Oh, and don't forget:
<DanaG> The display driver nvlddmkm.sys stopped responding and was successfully restarted.
<bur[n] e1> RAOF: no lie?
<bur[n] e1> RAOF: maybe it's smb connections that it doesnt?
<RAOF> That's possible
* DanaG just wishes Gutsy had the wonderful coherence that SuSE has.
<DanaG> I mean, in artwork.
<DanaG> Grub->bootsplash->{gdm,kdm}->{gnome,kde} -- it all matches.
<DanaG> Though I don't like blue -- it's overused, in my opinion.  I like the Ubuntu orange, or even Gentoo purple.
* bur[n] e1 likes ubuntustudio
<DanaG> Argh, I find that white on black hurts my eyes.
<bur[n] e1> the linuxmint green is nice!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<Jordan_U> Anyone running Gutsy with Desktop Effects working want to test something for me ( see if VNC is still broken ) ?
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: it is
<Jordan_U> :(
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, I know it is set to a high priority but what do you think are the chances that this will be fixed by release?
<Amaranth> slim to none
<Amaranth> except for making vnc just refuse to work at all when compiz is running
<amjad_> on my laptop the tribe 2 CD has trouble with the tty interface while booting up, anybody knows how to solve it?
* zrg  
<eagles0513875> !ru |zrg
<ubotu> zrg:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eagles0513875> anyone up for helpign me debug a problem
<zrg> eagles0513875, that was an /ame, never mind ;)
<eagles0513875> lol sry
<eagles0513875> zrg: could u help me debug some issues im having
<zrg> no, because i have to go to Latvian IOI team training
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> have fun
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me debug a problem im having
<nysosym> hi there, i have installed gutsy tribe 2 with all recent updates, but now my desktop doesn't load correctly, with more precession, after login the desktop shows only the cursor and the background color. Known bug and any workaround?
<nysosym> no idea?
<Jaghound> initramfs broke for me after apt today; no /dev/disk/by-uuid found
<Jaghound> luckily root=/dev/hda1 worked, and after boot the dir was there
<Jaghound> something fishy with udev?
<databuddy> so getting a shiney new machine :>
<starz> pentium d925 2gigs ram keeping agp nvidia 6200 256mb vid card etc
<mrsno> anyone tried gnash? causes X to restart :-)
<rjek> Greetings.  I have a ThinkPad X61t, with an IPW3495 wireless controller.  This works a treat in Fiesty, but for various reasons I need to run 2.6.22 (power management's awful on Santa Rosa stuff with .20).  I backported Gutsy's 2.6.22-8.  Everything works a treat bar the wireless, as the packages don't include the firmware or the kernel module.
<rjek> What can I do?
<Hobbsee> backport the restricted modules and such too?
<Hobbsee> if you're on a backporting spreee
<rjek> Done that.
<rjek> It doesn't include the drivers or the firmware.
<rjek> Also, I've tried a fresh install from Tribe 2, but that doesn't drive my wireless either.
<kylem> rjek, linux-ubuntu-modules.
<kylem> rjek, you want to install those as well.
<rjek> Right, OK.
<rjek> Any idea why it still didn't work with tribe 2, then?
<kylem> no.
<rjek> I'll give that a shot.  Ta.
<Hobbsee> hiya kylem
<rjek> kylem: Woo, it works.  Thanks.
<rjek> Now all I've got to get working is the touchpad :)
<rjek> s/pad/screen/
<rjek> I think I'm going to have to wait until gutsy for the accerlated graphics driver and screen rotation though.
<hansin321> Where does one make a package request/change for Gutsy?  I see Gutsy still uses 'centericq', but I think the good work going forward will be with the fork 'centerim'.  At least that is my interpretation.
<kylem> rjek, please keep me posted on the touchscreen.
<kylem> i know someone who'd be interested in the progress with that.
<rjek> Is centerim not packaged in addition to centericq?
<rjek> kylem: I'm at a bit of a dead end.  I know it's a WACOM, but that's it.  There seems to be several different ways that WACOM touchscreens connect.
<rjek> Some are serial, some are serial over USB, and others are freaky thing over USB.
<rjek> I can't get any life out of it at all
<Kinnison> s'annoying 'cos my wacom just shows up as /dev/input/wacom and works
<hansin321> BTW, I made a sort of negative comment on the boot splash screen for Ubuntu a little while back.  On closer look, the current version looks pretty sharp.  I suppose I was thinking back to the older version.  Anyway, it looks pretty good, and current boot time in Gutsy seems pretty fast.
<hansin321> Is Gutsy moving more and more stuff into Upstart (and hence the faster boot times)?
<Zapek> a shame the progress bar is not centered
<rjek> Ah, I also have to get my sound working.
<rjek> That doesn't yet.
<rjek> (ICH8 Intel HD Audio with an Analog Devices 1984HD codec)
<hansin321> Zapek: I didn't notice that, but I'll check it out.  Boots fast though I think.
<Zapek> hansin321: well, it only happens on my laptop. 1920 pixels wide screen
<hansin321> Zapek: Ah, that makes senses.
* rjek fires up Vista to see if he can gleam any facts about the touchscreen.
<eagles0513875> anyone up for helping me wiht some bug hunting
<hwilde> I have a minimal system installed on a 2G flashcard, and I want to dist-upgrade.  Is there a way to upgrade only the existing packages?   If I run apt-get dist-upgrade it runs out of diskspace installing unnecessary packages.
<eagles0513875> dude did u change the repositories
<eagles0513875> what version u distupgradig from and to
<hwilde> I mean upgrade ONLY what is currently there and nothing else - I have very limited diskspace
<Hobbsee> dont use the update-manager for it then, use apt
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: u r up rather late
<Hobbsee> yes
<hwilde> I did apt-get dist-upgrade and it went from 1.5G to 2.7G
<rjek> Also make sure you don't have something like ubuntu-desktop installed, which may pull in loads of other stuff.
<hwilde> but it installed all sorts of stuff that I don't want
<eagles0513875> the do sudo apt-get autoclean
<hwilde> the problem is I don't have 2.7G to work with, only 2.0
* Hobbsee notes that that fails the disk-space requirements
<hwilde> but I have it down to 1.5G now
<hwilde> :/
<eagles0513875> hwilde: u trying to do something along the lines of solid state
<hwilde> am I ?
<hwilde> example: I have gnome and open-office completely removed, but dist-upgrade installs them again.
<eagles0513875> someone told me that there r certain types of compact flash cards used for solid state
<eagles0513875> hwilde: dont do dist upgrade just do upgrade
<rjek> Apparently, my touchscreen is a HID device attached the the LPC Interface Controller.  wtf is LPC?
<hwilde> just upgrade does not upgrade the kernel...  and yes I am using a 2G compact flash from silicon systems
<hwilde> I have the upgrade done on a harddrive, but I cannot resize the partition down to 2G to ghost to the flashcard
<hwilde> only 1.5G are used, but parted and gparted and qtparted will not resize bc it says error about features
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/91554
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91554 in parted "[Feisty]  parted can't resize ext3 partition created by installer  (dup-of: 59620)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59620 in parted "This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout (newer ext2/ext3)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<hwilde> Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.
<hwilde> I found the features with dumpe2fs but how can I know which one is incompatible and how to disable the feature?
<void^> (why bother? why not just 'cp -a' the filesystem?)
<eagles0513875> hwilde: good luck on the solid state thing u got going for urself
<hwilde> if I mount the hd and the flashcard I can just cp -a ?
<hwilde> will it preserve permissions and symlinks
<hwilde> I tried using dd and ghosting the partition locally, but the data does not appear to be compressed to the beginning of the harddrive, so it did not all get to the flashcard
<void^> -a is short for -dpR which is preserve perms and links and recursively
<hwilde> sweet I will try this now
<eagles0513875> hwilde: what format do u have it in
<rjek> ext on flash?  eww.
<hwilde> ext3
<eagles0513875> lol
<hwilde> this is bad?
<eagles0513875> rjek: he is going for solid state
<eagles0513875> no i love ext3 but i havent tried with solid state
<hwilde> it runs fine on Ubuntu 5.10, 6.06, 6.10
<eagles0513875> dude then u have a solid state drive
<eagles0513875> lol
<hwilde> yeah but they changed cpu's on the hardware to celeron d, and now it gets CPU soft lockup detected
<hwilde> so i am hoping to upgrade kernels to feisty and then gutsy and that bug will be fixed
<hwilde> [17179608.46400]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<eagles0513875> hwilde: careful with gutsy
<eagles0513875> especially if u do a dist upgrade
<eagles0513875> and all that stuff i got a nasty bug with apport and adept notifier when i did that and i wasnt on solid state
<hwilde> not much to lose  -- it already locks up
<hwilde> unless you can tell me how to fix that error [17179608.46400]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<hwilde> I have no choice but to upgrade kernels and hope
<eagles0513875> hwilde: after adept notifier crashed apport would load processes till i had no more swap and my comp was so bogged down i had to do a hard restart
<eagles0513875> give me the exact link to ur bug report hwilde
<eagles0513875> hwilde: how do u have it hooked up to your computer
<rjek> hwilde: Generally it's best to avoid hard disc file systems on flash, 'cause you'll just burn holes in them.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> soild state still has tons of bugs
<rjek> No it doesn't.
<hwilde> I didn't post a new bug report since there are so many already...
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108355
<hwilde> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/60053
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63418 in linux-source-2.6.17 "CPU soft lockup during boot if ipw3945 kill switch is on" [High,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108355 in linux-source-2.6.20 "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0 After "Loading Gnome Display Manager" in 7.04 Full" [High,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60053 in linux-source-2.6.17 "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! (dup-of: 63418)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<eagles0513875> one bug at a time
<hwilde> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64125 in linux-source-2.6.17 "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! (dup-of: 63418)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<hwilde> they are all related to the error message BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<eagles0513875> hwilde: i dont know how much im going ot be able to help ya
<eagles0513875> you know u could just download the kernel source and then complie the skernel from source
<hwilde> I can't even resize a partition and you want me to recompile the kernel from source...
<hwilde> rjek, aside from flash what would you recommend for a mobile application that cannot use a harddrive?
<eagles0513875> what u trying to do thats mobile
<hwilde> the flashcard drives a mobile robot.  harddrives with moving parts don't last very long with all the vibration and movement
<hwilde> we have seen some of the silicon systems compact flashcards last over 8 months and counting
<eagles0513875> ur actually entering solid state
<eagles0513875> have u tried ubuntu server which is just a cli
<rjek> hwilde: Why can't you use a hard drive, out of interest?
<eagles0513875> rjek: its probably a rather small robot
* hwilde looks at rjek then scrolls up
<hwilde> the harddrives die.  the robot moves around
<eagles0513875> lol
<rjek> I'd use flash if you really couldn't, just not using a hard drive file system.  Look at something like JFFS2 or YAFS.
<hwilde> what is wrong with ext3 on a flashcard ?
<eagles0513875> hwilde: try ubuntu server its just a cli and its more light weight
<rjek> The journal will burn a hole in the flash.
<rjek> flash has comparitively few rewrite cycles compared to a hard disc.
<eagles0513875> lol and u know u can by 4gb and 8gb cf
<rjek> (measured in the thousands rather than millions)
<hwilde> ubuntu server does not include all of the necessary drivers and libraries.
<rjek> hwilde: Ubuntu Server is just Ubuntu without ubuntu-desktop installed.  Identical packages are available.
<rjek> The server install just lets you have finer control over what's installed by default.
<hwilde> well the point is I have what I want installed, so why can't I just upgrade that only without all the bloat
<hwilde> I have it down to 1.5G with no problems
<hwilde> but when I do the dist-upgrade it bloats to 2.7G
<hwilde> then I can pare it down to 1.5G again
<hwilde> but why does it install so much unnecessary additional packages
<nysosym> i can take the master volume to zero, but when i switch pcm to max, i hear sound O.o?
<rjek> 1.5GB still quite a lot if you're using it for something embedded.
<rjek> Remember, when upgrading it needs to download all the packages, so you need space for the.
<rjek> hwilde: You're trying to install a modern desktop OS into the space PCs had 10 years ago.
<rjek> hwilde: Use the server install, and only install what you need.
* hwilde is going to try cp -a from the harddrive to the flashcard now
<eagles0513875> hwilde: good luck
<eagles0513875> hwilde: how did it go
<Drakeson> where is emacs?
<Drakeson> not emacs21 of course
<eagles0513875> sudo apg-get install emacs
<Drakeson> eagles0513875: and is it emacs21 it installs?
<eagles0513875> it might be something new to gutsy
<eagles0513875> i guess so
<Drakeson> emacs 21 is too old. there used to be emacs-snapshot-gtk, but I don't know what happenned to it
<DanaG> !info emacs
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a+1-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hwilde> eagles0513875, still working on it...
<eagles0513875> hows it looking though
<DanaG> Here's a bug report I made:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<davmor2> Lo people  is there away to make the live preview work on minimised windows does anyone know please?
<Amaranth> davmor2: not possible
<davmor2> any reason why I think it would make the feature far more useful
<hwilde> void^, the cp -a completed and everything from the harddrive went to the flashcard, now I have to make it bootable somehow?
<void^> hwilde: yes, same as a regular harddisk. grub, lilo..
<hwilde> void^, it has grub, and I enabled the boot flag, but it just says "Missing operating system"
<void^> .. you need to make grub write an appropriate bootsector to it
<void^> (and your bios must be capable and willing to boot from it)
<hwilde> it boots off of other flashcards
<hwilde> and it boots of the harddrive that I "cp -a" 'd to the flashcard
<hwilde> it doesn't even get to grub tho
<hwilde> grub-install ?
<void^> grub-install or grub's shell
<hwilde> well I already have the menu.lst
<void^> menu.lst isn't required
<Karark|away> anyone have trouble with a sidewinder game pad?  i cannot get the D-Pad to work in any emulators but it works in jcalibrate
<DanaG> Using gameport or USB?
<DanaG> Hmm, often emulators can be tricky to set up.  I haven't used any in a while.
<Karark|away> USB
<Karark|away> it works in visualboyadnance
<Karark|away> advance*
<Karark|away> but all others will not detect dpad movements
<DanaG> Perhaps some emulators are hard coded to use only joystick (port) devices.
<Karark|away> they detect the buttons, though
<sayers> What happened to beryl in gusty?
<kylem> compiz fusion
<sayers> is that better or something?
<kylem> yes.
<sayers> And how would I install that?
<stevo111> yo
<stevo111> i need help in enabling the restricted repositories in gutsy beta
<kylem> it's a default dependency of ubuntu-desktop now.
<sayers> I am on xubuntu
<sayers> Ah they are dependencies of this file , I believe I got it
<stevo111> i need to get flash player on gutsy beta :)
<stevo111> how can i?
<SeveredCross> stevo111: System --> Administration --> Software Sources
<SeveredCross> Enable Restricted from there.
<stevo111> there is no administration
<SeveredCross> Though, take note, this is more of a #ubuntu question as it's not really Gutsy-specific.
<SeveredCross> Uh....
<SeveredCross> What the hell are you using for a Main Menu on your panel?
<sayers> Why not tell him the no-failure way SeveredCross , nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stevo111> what do i delete out of that file?
<SeveredCross> Uh, you wanna clear out pretty much all the #'s that are in front of any deb line.
<sayers> What #'s do are make the system ignore that line, as in most programming languages and etc.
<stevo111> ok
<stevo111> thanks
<stevo111> whats the command for the java?
<stevo111> lol
<sayers> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<sayers> That is easier for both of us
<stevo111> sudo apt-get ....
<sayers> Don't be lazy or you will get no where
<stevo111> lol
<stevo111> bish
<stevo111> thanks for your help though
<SeveredCross> For Java? Try just: java
<SeveredCross> If you need the compiler, javac
<SeveredCross> Though you may have to install gcj or the sun jdk, whichever pleases you.
<stevo111> i just want it for games
<stevo111> ;p;
<stevo111> lol
<SeveredCross> WTF, why are my temps so high...
<SeveredCross> Oh, because the load is insane...Hmm.
<sayers> SeveredCross, :p
<SeveredCross> What's driving it so high though.
<sayers> ACPI?
<SeveredCross> No, Wine.
<sayers> No....
<stevo111> :O
<sayers> Acpi is a power manager
<SeveredCross> I know what ACPI is.
<sayers> maybe your motherboard doesn't have it
<sayers> My old one didn't
<SeveredCross> Uh...how is this relevant to my temperatures being high
<SeveredCross> ACPI controls the fans, but it doesn't do a very good job on my laptop.
<sayers> because if the fans are on Full Speed they create more heat over time
<sayers> My computer is loud because two of my fans are manual
<sayers> accutely 3
<SeveredCross> Uh.....you're telling me that they create more heat that isn't totally neutralized by the fact that they're running at full speed?
<SeveredCross> That's the most insane thing I've ever heard.
<sayers> Well that's what happened
<sayers> on my old case
<sayers> which had no vents
<sayers> My old computer was store-bought, this one is all hand-put-together, none the less, Your processes, why not use the System Manager thinger and sort through usage
<SeveredCross> Well, no shit it's going to happen there.
<SeveredCross> Where are you going to vent air if there's no vents, of course it's going to get hot.
<SeveredCross> I already checked, it was wine tweaking out for some reason.
<stevo111> !language SeveredCross:
<sayers> What would wine be on for?
<stevo111> oops
<stevo111> lol
<SeveredCross> I was running a Windows app whose functionality I just can't duplicate with any Linux app.
<sayers> Ah
<sayers> Are there any torrent programs like Ktorrent in stile with out the kde dependencies
<SeveredCross> Deluge is my favorite.
<sayers> Isn't that slow or was I just imagining that ?
<SeveredCross> It works okay for me.
<sayers> I'll see how it runs on XFCE which is very sexy looking after a little changing
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<slimz> is the plugin that lifts the windows off the cube not installed by default?
<slimz> i forgot what its called
<askand> Will ubuntu be more or less resource demanding?
<slimz> askand : compared to what?
<askand> slimz: hrm sorry gutsy compared to feisty
<slimz> askand, im running it on a pentium m 1.6 and it flies
<slimz> askand, hrmm cant really answer that
<slimz> askand, sorry
<askand> slimz: ok
<askand> Anyone else here that ca answer?
<Trewas> I haven't noticed any difference, and don't know of any reason to expect there to be any dramatic difference compared to feisty
<SeveredCross> Gutsy uses a bit less RAM for me.
<askand>  SeveredCross: ok nice..so its notlike vista (i have to buy new computer) ;)
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<SeveredCross> Actually, I have a lot of RAM usage right now but that's not Gutsy's fault.
<SeveredCross> That's mine.
<askand> SeveredCross: how come?
<SeveredCross> Actually, I don't know.
<SeveredCross> I'm not sure...
<SeveredCross> System Monitor doesn't show anything.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> The two instances of Xorg would do it.
<SeveredCross> Two instances at 100 MB RAM each.
<askand> SeveredCross: Ok..I got compiz.realprocessthat is 20% :S
<SeveredCross> Oops, killed the wrong X...
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-18
<Drakeson> If I have both feisty and gutsy in apt/sources.list, does apt-cache seek only gutsy packages?
<PriceChild> Drakeson, it will use the highest version numbers
<PriceChild> you're running a gutsy system
<PriceChild> and you shouldn't be.
<aquarius> hrm. what actually *starts* metacity? I thought it was something in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Drakeson> so, if there is no wine in gutsy it will look for one in feisty?
<Drakeson> the situation is that apt-cache search wine gives me nothing
<PriceChild> !info wine gutsy
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.41-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 31833 kB, installed size 99684 kB
<Dave2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  17 2007-06-30 14:10 x-window-manager -> /usr/bin/metacity
<Dave2> It appears to be in the init scripts as /usr/bin/x-window-manager which is /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager which is /usr/bin/metacity
<aquarius> which I also have. But it's not being started.
<aquarius> hrm.
<Drakeson> isn't this enough?  --> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main resticted universe multiverse
<Drakeson> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xtknight> anyone else have a broken gutsy?
<xtknight> dbus session error
<aquarius> me (from gobuntu nightly) -- D-Bus seems to not be starting correctly, no nautilus.
<xtknight> i cant get in to my desktop
<xtknight> gdm hangs after login
<xtknight> it's not like i'm in dire straits or anything, it's just a VM but i'd just like to know..
<sayers> Hello, how do I mess with compiz fusions settings?
<Tm_T> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tm_T> sayers: #ubuntu-effects might help
<matthew1429> where would i look to browse the current planned features for gutsy?
<matthew1429> hello?
<sn0> hi matthew1429
<sn0> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<matthew1429> ty :)
<sn0> yw :)
<DanaG> What is gobuntu?
<DanaG> "Go" makes me think "Mobile", not "Free."
<lamalex> danag: agreed
<lamalex> that's what they should have called UME
<lamalex> gnubuntu was much better
<chowmeined> they could call it gNewSense
<chowmeined> freedombuntu
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<lufis> how is tribe 2 in terms of stability?
<chowmeined> i think its pretty good
<chowmeined> gnome finally fixed the thing that always drived me nuts
<chowmeined> drove
<chowmeined> the window list items dont get evenly sized but now they do
<lufis> ah
<chowmeined> the only crash i ran into was um
<chowmeined> eye of gnome, but it was already known
<lufis> neat, i'm excited :0
<lufis> :)
<chowmeined> tribe 3 comes out later this week i think
<lufis> oh, seriously? i can wait then
<chowmeined> yea, they just did a freeze today
<lufis> hah, i should have looked up when 3 was due before i started downloading 2
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue48
<Solarion> thanks for fixing OOo, whoever it was
<DanaG> I don't get it: how can Vista be only 50 bucks?  That's what Dell gives you for selecting Ubuntu.  On HP's business machines, selecting FreeDOS gives you 160 or so dollars.
<Solarion> do you need/want gnumeric help?
<chowmeined> DanaG: microsoft probably threatened them if they were to give a better discount
<chowmeined> whats the status on unbreakable X and fixing that install bug where it hangs?
<shirish> guys can somebody help me find the game bouncy , I updated but still can't find any info. about bouncy
<shirish> while the info. is there in the gutsy-changes lists
<yigal> hey is this the place where I can express my interest in using bob marly and quotes from Mahatma Gandhi in 7.10?
<yigal> wouldn't that be great
<yigal> whats up no one interested in contemplating this?
<yigal> it would rock'
<yigal> Ubuntu, reggae, and the peace movement are so interconnected that it all makes sense
<yigal> too bad
<yigal> no one here to talk to
<Hobbsee> *** anyone interested in doing some cd testing? ***
<knix> Does anyone have xsane working? It does nothing for me but give me
<knix> a blank image, scanimgae however ... works fine.
<chowmeined> yea wow
<chesty> hey, anyone played with openvz?
<chesty> is there a kernel or patch for gutsy?
<chesty> I installed one from http://debian.systs.org/ but I can't get cryptsetup to work with that kernel
<jussi01> Hmmm, anyone know what changes have been made to kde's menu system from feisty to gutsy?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: not much, why?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I tried to install crossover office, works fine on feisty, but no icons in the menu's ongutsy
<jussi01> program works fine on gutsy,just no icons
<Hobbsee> might be a c o problem?
<Hobbsee> c o usually carries it's own icons
<Hobbsee> none of the icons have changed, iirc
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah, I thought it might be a difference in the actual kde system for putting icons there. its exactly the same file used to install on both systems.
<Hobbsee> new kde, though, so...
<jussi01> yeah, thats why I was thinking that...
<DanaG> Woah, that's odd: suddenly my X server is missing GLX.
<DanaG> It worked fine yesterday, but now it's broken.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: to do with compiz stuff?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: new cds to test soon if you're interested, btw
<DanaG> Even nvidia-settings tells me that GLX is broken.
<DanaG> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DanaG> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If you continue to encounter problems, Please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
<DanaG> So I shall do that.
<DanaG> Will be back soon.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Which package should I look at for that problem? I want to check out the change-log.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: kdebase maybe?  i dont know.  you'd have to check the upstream changelog
<jussi01> hmmm, yeah. Ill have a look around. thanks anyway
<DanaG> Aah, I had installed nvidia-glx-new to let the desktop-effects thing be enabled, but that broke my manually-installed nvidia drivers.
<Hobbsee> that'll do it...
<DanaG> I wish that desktop-effects panel would detect that I already have nvidia installed.  Right now it's coded to call restricted-manager, I believe.
<lamalex> hmm that is a little bit off
<DanaG> ubotu: bug 105756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105756 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "DISABLED_MODULES="nv" doesn't stop nvidia_new.ko from loading" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105756
<DanaG> That was also a factor.
<DanaG> Hmm, "Please run "desktop effects" again after restarting the computer, when the new graphics driver is active."  -- the OK button does nothing.
<DanaG> Now I have used DISABLED_MODULES but installed nvidia-glx (not new or legacy), so now I can enable desktop-effects through the panel.
<jussi01> Hmm, is there a reason aptitude is not included by default in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> it is?
<systemd0wn> In regards to broken USB to Serial adapters in kernel 2.6.18+ , wasn't this fixed in 2.6.21+ ?
<b-tommy> hiho
<b-tommy> sorry - my question is al little bit offtopic - but important *g*
<jussi01> Hobbsee: no, it isnt, I just had to install it
<b-tommy> iam an cd/dvd-editor from an german linux magazin and we would like join two different ubuntu-versions on one dvd
<b-tommy> is this possible?
<jussi01> unless something uninstalled it, that i didnt know about.
<Hobbsee> define "versions"
<jussi01> b-tommy: yes
<Hobbsee> jussi01: did you have kubuntu-desktop installed, and ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal?
<b-tommy> version one ist seminarix, version two is openexchange
<Hobbsee> jussi01: oh, did you not upgrade since the apt breakage?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I installed from tribe 2
<b-tommy> both based on ubuntu 6.06
<Hobbsee> b-tommy: they may have conflicting packages
<jussi01> Hobbsee: possibly not.
<b-tommy> hmm - i know
<Hobbsee> jussi01: that sounds like the apt breakage from a week or so ago..
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok. That sounds like it then
<jussi01> fair enough
<b-tommy> i have no glue, waht i must do and how i can make ist
<jussi01> b-tommy: which exact ones do you want on it?
<b-tommy> just a moment:
<b-tommy> seminarix: http://www.seminarix.org - the first one. based on ubuntu 6.06
<b-tommy> Open Exchange: http://www.open-xchange.com/EN/header/products/openxchange_express_edition.html - based also on Ubuntu 6.06
<b-tommy> with additional Pakages
<jussi01> b-tommy: I dont know those products well enough to say. sorry.
<b-tommy> sorry folks - it is 6 o'clock in the evening - time to go home. if anyone can help me, please mail me to tleichtenstern@linux-magazin.de
<b-tommy> thank you so much
<b-tommy> by tomorrow
<Hobbsee> b-tommy|afk: for a start, i'd suggest actually contacting the makers of the distros themselves...
<b-tommy|afk> hmm
<b-tommy|afk> have you an specific contact-adress from the maintainer?
<Hobbsee> b-tommy|afk: but there's something...wrong, about the concept of putting two operating systems on one cd - which one's it going to know to install?
<b-tommy|afk> both
<Hobbsee> no, i havent heard of those derivatives before.  google should, though.
<b-tommy|afk> seminarix is at first a live-cd with install-options
<b-tommy|afk> and openexchange is at first an install-distribution
<jussi01> Hmmm, you can do it if you have a non-live cd, ubuntu studio can give you a choice which group of packages you want installed, maybe something like that could be done?
<Hobbsee> actually, what you could do is install one, then sudo apt-cdrom add the other cd.  but you'd end up in dependancy hell, i expect
<Hobbsee> ...unless you messed with the apt priorities too
<Hobbsee> b-tommy|afk: for almost all purposes, no it's not possible
<Hobbsee> b-tommy|afk: unless you wish to do a whole lot of extra work
<b-tommy|afk> thank you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> b-tommy|afk: it's the equivalent of trying to have windows xp and 2000 on the same dvd, if that helps.
<b-tommy|afk> i'll be back tomorrow - thanks alot for your help
<systemd0wn> are people still having issues with the pl2303 USB to Serial adapters in kernel 2.6.22 ?
<|capirra> hi all any body know if the gutsy alternate cd supports encrypting a partiton?
<|capirra> for whole root encryption
<|capirra> using dm-crypt
<ShackJack> ANyone know what version of alsa Gutsy comes with ?
<rsk> ShackJack: 1.0.14
<jussi01> !info alsa gutsy
<ShackJack> Hmm... not rc1, rc2, etc..., then..
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> heh
<ShackJack> Riiiight..
<rsk> !info alsa-lib gutsy
<jussi01> !info alsa-base gutsy
<ubotu> Package alsa-lib does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> alsa-base: ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.14-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 177 kB, installed size 360 kB
<jussi01> there we are :)
<finalbeta> Nice I've read fedora will use delta updates. (So people don't have to download the entire app for an update of a few files).
<finalbeta> I wish Ubuntu did something like this. Volume is hard to get by.
<ShackJack> Ahh, handy trick - thanks... That bot knows everything!
<ShackJack> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1787 kB, installed size 5040 kB
<jussi01> ShackJack: just dont abuse it, the bot can only do so much, and its very busy
<shirish> ubotu gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<rendero> hi, anybody knows if 7.10 release is fixed and ntfs read support exists ?
<shirish> rendero: it works fine here
<rendero> thx
<rendero> and vlc crushed before
<rendero> 2 reasons because i didnt keep it on my pc
<rsk> rendero: it does in 7.04 so i guess it will be in 7.10
<shirish> vlc --release
<shirish> VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<rendero> i used tribe 1
<shirish> me on tribe 2+ updates
<rendero> it had a lot of bugs
<rendero> ok
<TheSheep> say, do you guys also have this? evince opens in window larger than the screen, and I have to use the keyboard shortcuts to resize it every time
<TheSheep> I just ask before filling a bug to make sure it's not my configuration
<SeveredCross> Don't know, don't use Evince.
<rendero> and with a lot of commands i got this : ***MEMORY-WARNING***: [11262] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon.... Does anybody get the same ?
<TheSheep> rendero: yes
<rendero> ok thx
<TheSheep> rendero: practically anything that uses gtk
<rendero> well, may be some months later it will be stable :S
<TheSheep> doubt it
<TheSheep> rendero: it doesn't support extended input devices too :(
<rendero> which ones ?
<TheSheep> rendero: tablet
<TheSheep> rendero: there is some bug related to it that makes clicking impossible with the tablet eabled
<rendero> because you dont see the cursor ?
<TheSheep> rendero: at least they marked it as a duplicate of a gtk bug when I reported it for gimp
<TheSheep> rendero: yes, just clicking stops working, both with tablet and the mouse
<rendero> yes, i know
<rendero> now i remember another bug
<Mohero> Hi, all, Just a small question, does any one know if network-manager-pptp will work on manually configured wireless cards in Gutsy?
<Mohero> at the moment, it falls over and says it can't find an adaptor...
<TheSheep> rendero: funny that it works ok in Inkscape :/
<rendero> :/
<X_> flight 3, anyone?
<X_> sorry, tribe :P
<pwnguin> TheSheep: you have a usb tablet?
<TheSheep> pwnguin: yes, wacom volito 2
<jorgp> X_: comes out tomorrow
<pwnguin> TheSheep: nifty. ive got a tablet PC
<TheSheep> pwnguin: it was the cheapest there was, but I really need it for work
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-19
<pwnguin> TheSheep: i think you need relative mode enabled
<TheSheep> pwnguin: but tablet is useless in relative mode
<pwnguin> TheSheep: hrm.
<X_> but its tomorrow right now!
<TheSheep> welcome to the world of tomorrow!
<crippler> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my Dell deminson 4600 and the sound will now work. Any suggestions?
<knix> You're in +1!
<knix> But you need to giv ea little more info than that
<crimsun> crippler: right, #ubuntu as others have suggested.
<knix> heh
<crippler> too bussy i have been trying.
<crimsun> crippler: the sooner you answer my question in #ubuntu, the sooner I can assist you.
<crippler> crimsun, i am installing xchat on the system i am having problems with to give you the pci list
<crimsun> crippler: no, don't paste it _to_ me.  Use http://pastebin.ca, then tell me the URL.
<crippler> ok
<crippler> crimsun, bsides the pci list what did you need me to cat?
<crimsun> /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<crippler> pci list is @ pastebin.ca625448
<crippler> pci list is @ pastebin.ca/625448
<crimsun> ok, you have an AC'97-based card, so you'll need /proc/asound/card*/*codec*/ac97*  instead.
<crimsun> now, after you pastebin that, also pastebin `amixer -c0`
<crippler> http://pastebin.ca/625455
<crippler> http://pastebin.ca/625457
<crippler> there ya go
<X_> does anyone know why a certain module called "piix" isnt in gutsy?
<X_> tribe 2 atleast
<crimsun> because of the libata transition.
<pwuertz> hi, when running the "wine" command... is it possible to specify another wine configuration? I don't want to change the global wine settings... but I want a specific application running in a virtual desktop, rather than taking the whole screen
<crimsun> you now have ata_piix, pata_oldpiix, and pata_mpiix
<X_> ahaa...
<crippler> crimsun, any luck?
<X_> so instead of modprobe piix I might try modprobe ata_piix
<X_> my laptop seems to require it
<X_> fairly new thingymibob
<crimsun> crippler: please be patient
<crimsun> crippler: mute 'External Amplifier'
<crippler> crimsun, muted
<crippler> crimsun, I fixed it thanks for all your help.
<crippler> The most I've gotten outta someone ;)
<crimsun> np.
<blizzow> I'm having a little trouble getting Xen my xen kernel to boot in gutsy.  It says something about a panic and then "Could not set up dom0 guest OS" rebooting in 5 seconds.  Anyone here know how I might take a crack at fixing this?  I set up the / partition with LuKS Cryptsetup.  Could this be the problem?
<khermans> ?
<khermans> excuse me...
<khermans> is anyone's xorg broken?
<crimsun> current gutsy Works For Me.
<crimsun> (intel)
<khermans> amd64...
<khermans> was working with last updates a few days ago
<khermans> updated today, and broke
<khermans> something about libpcidata.so, and then the xorg bactracke failed
<khermans> so no logs output
<khermans> crimsun: any ideas?
<RAOF> khermans: My amd64 works for me, too
<khermans> RAOF: desktop or laptop?
<RAOF> khermans: Laptop, nvidia 7600go
<nater> hello?
<nater> ok, I am a noob.  anyone there?
<DanaG> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nater> ok, I have a compaq presario 2500.  Since installing feisty, my system crahses with a process overheating error.  never occured with windows and no modifications to the hardware has changed.  any ideas?
<nater> processor, that is
<crimsun> khermans: can you hand-copy the backtrace?
<crimsun> (Sorry, I'm eating dinner downtown.)
<khermans> can't paste from gpm console to links2 :(
<khermans> i could netcat it to you
<RAOF> nater: This channel is for Gutsy support/development discussion.  You'll probably have more luck in #ubuntu
<nater> ok, sorry. I am new to this
<nater> #ubuntu
<RAOF> nater: Sorry, that should be "/join #ubuntu"
<DanaG> What the heck is the ubuntustudio screensaver?
<DanaG> I don't see anything new in xscreensaver-demo.
<DanaG> Oh, it went into gnome-screensaver.  Baah.
<levander> Is MTP support in the version of Banshee that's in Gutsy?
<RAOF> I don't believe so, but you could check.
<RAOF> levander: The dependencies of the banshee package suggest that it doesn't
<crimsun>   * debian/rules:
<crimsun>     + Disable mtp support for now until libgphoto-sharp is released
<crimsun> Mon, 13 Nov 2006 12:09:38 +0100
<chowmeined> but rhythmbox :(
<RAOF> Uses a different MTP library
<chowmeined> i never really understood the point of banshee
<RAOF> It's new, and shiny!
<chowmeined> but i like rhythmbox
<RAOF> So do I.  I like banshee a bit more though.
<chowmeined> i dont like banshee cause it uses mono
<crimsun> I wonder if it work with the 3rd gen ipods again
<crimsun> works, even.
<RAOF> crimsun: You mean banshee?  My ipod's 3g.  Worked last time I tried it :)
<crimsun> my 30gig video didn't
<RAOF> Isn't that 4g?
<crimsun> perhaps, I don't pretend to keep up
<RAOF> Eh.
<crimsun> in fact, I'm going to get rid of it
<crimsun> don't even use the thing.  Right now's it's a doorstop.
<RAOF> Mine has been a 40gb portable harddrive for some time
<Avero> Hello all! I asked this question over in #ubuntu, but didn't get a reply and, since it deals with Gutsy, this may be the place. Just a quick question. Does anyone know if Gutsy has support for Compiz-Fusion + Xinerama, or any other way to get similar results across three X screens on two (identical) video cards.
<RAOF> I believe the answer is "depends"
<RAOF> Avero: What cards?  If the answer includes "ati" or "nvidia", then I believe the answer is no
<Avero> RAOF: 2 MSI NX7600GSs (GeForce 7600). So I guess that's a no. D'oh. :P
* DanaG uses Amarok because it supports file-tree organization.
<RAOF> Avero: I believe xinerama disables XRandR, which Compiz requires.
<chowmeined> DanaG: I don't see that as part of a music player's layer
<Avero> RAOF: Yeah, that's what I was running up against. I had just heard rumors that Gutsy had some patches for multi-monitor Compiz support and was hoping that was one of them, or that it had already been addressed some other way.
<chowmeined> I used compiz on multiple monitors, but with nvidia twinview
<Avero> My issue with twinview is that
<chowmeined> ?
<Avero> D'oh. My issue with twinview is that I'm running three heads, so I could have a twinview head and separate X screen, which kind of defeats the purpose of having three heads in the first place. I also don't like losing some of the other functionality, such as having separate task panels for each screen. Oh well. Guess I'll just have to be Compiz-less until this gets worked out.
<Avero> I got half a mind to put a bounty on Xinerama support. Does Open Compositing have a bounty program?
<RAOF> Avero: I believe that XRandR 1.2 will make the issue moot, since (I think) you should be able to do the same thing as Xinerama, but more flexibly.
<RAOF> Of course, that won't help with the nvidia drivers
<chowmeined> Avero: ?
<chowmeined> Avero: whats wrong with separate task panels?
<chowmeined> the nvidia driver has a merged screen mode too...
<chowmeined> i dont know why anyone would want to use it but..
<Avero> chowmeined: When I tried twinview, I wasn't able to get separate task panels for each screen. Granted, I didn't put too much effort into playing with it because that was about the time I discovered Xinerama, which worked by default how I wanted.
<Avero> Looking at RandR1.2 right now...
<chowmeined> you can have separate task panels
<Avero> chowmeined: How do you go about setting them up?
<chowmeined> i can pastebin my xorg.conf that i use on feisty
<chowmeined> one sec
<chowmeined> i only have 2 monitors though
<chowmeined> i dunno about having 3, i dont see why it wouldnt work
<Avero> chowmeined: If you could that would be great! :P
<chowmeined> gah, i forgot my boss had me turn it off
<chowmeined> do you come to this channel often?
<Avero> chowmeined: No, but I will now. There's enough activity in #ubuntu to hurt my head. I usually hang out on IRC at work.
<chowmeined> its actually a funny story
<chowmeined> its mostly windows at my job, but i have a linux machine, so does one other person.. they had us turn them off for a few days because the network has been having problems
<chowmeined> but i had compiz fusion working on dual monitors
<chowmeined> they have settings for the 'desktop cube' plugin so that you can choose to have them rotate independently or as one giant cube
<chowmeined> Avero: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors.. gentoo wikis are pretty nice
<chowmeined> thats the one i used to set mine up
<Avero> Gentoo is my other distro of choice. Use it on the servers. :P
<thully> hi.  does anyone have any advice on avoiding breakage with gutsy?  I want to test it, but I don't want to end up with major breakage...
<chowmeined> thully: virtual machines
<thully> I'd just do VMware, but then I lose Compiz Fusion and don't get to test the laptop supports (one area I'm hoping for improvement in)
<chowmeined> try out the livecd
<chowmeined> without installing it
<chowmeined> Avero: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Twinview_Example
<chowmeined> thully: id recommend waiting until tribe 3 (so it comes with the latest updates) which comes out tomorrow i believe
<thully> Was planning on downloading it - I've used the past releases on and off but never kept it installed for a long period of time
<chowmeined> you could also dual boot
<thully> I was thinking about that, but it would actually be a triple or quad-boot in my case, as I'm going to be dual-booting with Mac OS X anyway (I'm on a MacBook)
<chowmeined> ok
<chowmeined> vmware fusion allegedly has 3D support
<thully> Not in Ubuntu...only in Windows, and for a select few applications
<chowmeined> ok
<chowmeined> well then you can just use the livecd, or dual boot
<thully> I have actually had thoughts of actually getting involved in Ubuntu development at some point (MOTU, Bug Squad, etc)
<khermans> there seems to be a cycle in apt
<chowmeined> i have too, i mean.. i know how to program, i just really cant think of a good place to start
<khermans> between coreutils and debianutils
<thully> Anyway, I guess you pretty much summed up what I was thinking - wish there was some great way to test everything on my actual hardware andbe able to easily recover from issues...
<thully> If only Ubuntu had ZFS...
<Hobbsee> thully: just grab the daily cd, and test it out
<Hobbsee> for the tribe 3 cd
<chowmeined> thully: oh.. well if you install it, you could use LVM snapshots
<thully> I was thinking of that, but I have yet to see a way to actually *revert* to a snapshot
<chowmeined> you dont
<chowmeined> you set it up.. and then remount using the snapshot
<thully> I guess I'm confused by LVM snapshots - I'm thinking in terms of VMware snapshots.  What do you do if you set a snapshot and then mess something up after taking it?
<thully> (i.e. you take a snapshot, run dist-upgrade, and then X breaks, for example)
<chowmeined> LVM uses copy on write, the snapshots are writable.. it starts as an exact clone of an existing volume.. you can continue to write to the volume.. or you can write to the snapshot.. from that point on they are independent
<chowmeined> if you dont like the snapshot.. you destroy it and go back to the volume
<thully> what if you do like the snapshot?  is there any way to *merge* it back into the main volume?
<khermans> "couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for dpkg"
<khermans> anyone seen this before?
<thully> so that you're not stuck with copy-on-write for the rest of your installation's life?
<chowmeined> thully: well merging would be a mess
<chowmeined> thully: i dont see why you couldnt destroy the original and just use the snapshot
<RAOF> thully: You take a snapshot of the snapshot, etc :)
<chowmeined> i mean not all the original data.. just any that changed after the split
<chowmeined> is that how it works? can you use them in a way like they both become independent snapshots.. instead of thinking of one as the original and another as the snapshot?
<thully> exactly what I was wondering... As I don't exactly want to have to create a snapshot, do something, and then destroy it and do it again if I like it - too much hassle
<chowmeined> no all you would do is this
<chowmeined> as long as you dont touch the original drive you arent really wasting space or anything
<chowmeined> but separate all your partitions so it makes this easier.. that way you can keep /home across all of them
<chowmeined> snapshot the partitions that are important system-wide.. well i guess you could just do / and /home
<chowmeined> separate
<chowmeined> then you mount the snapshot.. chroot to the snapshot and use it from there.. if you like it.. keep going.. if you are worried something you are going to do might break it.. take another snapshot.. and keep going
<chowmeined> mount, chroot, snapshot, rinse, repeat
<chowmeined> not necessarily starting in that order
<thully> I guess the issue I see there is that if I snapshot and everything goes fine (i.e. a dist-upgrade), I'm stuck either mounting the snapshot or  redoing the dist-upgrade
<chowmeined> so just mount it and chroot
<chowmeined> oh you wanna permanently replace
<chowmeined> there must be a way
<thully> yes - I'm talking about using this as dist-upgrade insurance, for the most part...
<thully> I'm basically looking for something like VMware snapshots that can be done on a bare metal boot...
<chowmeined> oh, that exists
<chowmeined> it just isnt in LVM yet
<chowmeined> there are patches for LVM to do that
<chowmeined> http://www.gnome.org/~markmc/code/lvm-snapshot-merging/
<khermans> "Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for dpkg" -- anyone have a fix?
<khermans> i dont even know where to look :-(
<Hobbsee> khermans: do i want to sak why you're installing dpkg?
<Hobbsee> or coreutils for that matter?
<khermans> Hobbsee: i did aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty
<khermans> Hobbsee: i did aptitude reinstall ~i~Agutsy
<khermans> sorry
<khermans> because my system is borked!
<khermans> i cant get Xorg not to crash
<Hobbsee> rihgt....
<khermans> Hobbsee: what is the solution?
<khermans> Hobbsee: i cannot reinstall dpkg?
<Hobbsee> khermans: depending on how badly you've fubar'd your system...
<khermans> i didnt foobar, i did an update
<khermans> and gutsy borked me
<Hobbsee> khermans: try reinstalling coreutils
* RAOF ponders the "use dpkg to install dpkg" loop
<Hobbsee> well, it does that sometime
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it's full of crack
<khermans> Hobbsee: i understand
<khermans> but i want to know "why"
<chowmeined> a static dpkg perhaps?
<Hobbsee> khermans: coreutils is a predepend of dpkg, so needs to be installed before dpkg is.
<khermans> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> so if coreutils install bails for whatever reason,  you get that error
<chowmeined> if coreutils isnt installed you are in a world of hurt
<khermans> Hobbsee: but i just reinstaled it and it still is failing on the previous command
<khermans> Hobbsee: i did aptitude reinstall ~i~Agutsy
<Hobbsee> chowmeined: well, his system is FUBAR'd anyway, by the time you try to do something like that..
<khermans> can i exclude packages, hrmm bet i can with aptitude
<khermans> Hobbsee: not really
<Hobbsee> khermans: the quickest way out is probably with a cd, and a reinstall
<khermans> Hobbsee: just xorg, but cant seem to find a solution
<khermans> Hobbsee: naw
<khermans> Hobbsee: i dont want quickest way out
<Hobbsee> however, if you want to work your way up the dependancy chain, you could do that too
<khermans> i want to know why it fials
<Hobbsee> why reinstalling all of gutsy thru aptitude fails?
<DanaG> One time when something broke for me in a low package, I went through and removed everything above it.  Then I went back and reinstalled the things.
<khermans> Hobbsee: because both coreutils and dpkg will be reinstalled
<khermans> but it is a dependency cycle
<khermans> i think debianutils also depends on coreutils
<Hobbsee> DanaG: oh, i'm not saying it's not possible.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: just htat it's a darned nuisance
<chowmeined> you could use a static dpkg
<DanaG> It's a PITA.
<Hobbsee> khermans: coreutils will be Priority: Essential, i expect.
<DanaG> You can dpkg --force-depends -i things.
<DanaG> Warning: forcing on remove can be VERY VERY dangerous.
<DanaG> Once I made the mistake of removing libc6.  That was an Oops.
<khermans> i took it a step further
<DanaG> ("Oops" is a severe understatement.)
<khermans> aptitude reinstall ~i~Agutsy\!coreutils
<DanaG> The thing is, you may have to use dpkg directly, not apt.
<khermans> E: INternal error, could not perform immediate configuration on gzip
<khermans> DanaG: i see
<Hobbsee> DanaG: ....ouch
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i've never really been that insane - only removed everything once.
<DanaG> I did that in Edgy, but never again.
<DanaG> Nowadays, I make sure to never remove anything that could conceivably break the very base system.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee did it back in breezy
<thully> quick question: Is any hacking necessary to boot from an LVM snapshot with the Gutsy kernel?
<thully> (other than adding it to GRUB configuration, of course...)
<chowmeined> can you get yourself out?
<chowmeined> dont do this unless you are sure you can get yourself out if it doesnt boot
<chowmeined> you'll need to edit up /etc/fstab
<thully> don't worry, I'm wiping my drive anyway...
<khermans> im getting closer...
* Hobbsee looks at the cds that sitll need testing
<thully> I actually have to install a new drive and some memory (taking this MacBook to 160GB/2GB), and just trying to decide how to set things up
<thully> I'm almost wondering if it would be better to brave the waters and separate out /home and others instead of fussing with LVM...
<khermans> i win!
<khermans> i fixed it
<khermans> here's how i fixed my broken xorg hich worked earlier this week, but failed after upgrade
<khermans> aptitude reinstall ~i~nxorg
<khermans> aptitude reinstall ~i~nxserver
<khermans> "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
* khermans done ...
<khermans> beware fo borked Xorg on amd64 and nv driver
<thully> Hobbsee: is tribe 3 still on track?  Will it be up by 0700 GMT?  Wondering because I'm on a satellite connection with some pretty strict bandwidth throttling except between 3-6am (0700-1000 GMT)
<DanaG> wtf?  Command '/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1' not found.
<DanaG> Trying to enable zeroconf in KDE.
<thully> dang peer, keeps resetting my connections! :) :)
<Hobbsee> thully: is GMT UTC?
<thully> yes, GMT=UTC
<Hobbsee> thully: it wont be published by then, but the current daily cds should, assuming that the sky isnt falling in, be the tribe 3 cds.
<thully> I'm UTC-4 here...
* Hobbsee is expecting to release them...probably in around...8 hours or so
* Hobbsee is in UTC+11 or something
<thully> Well, I guess I'll grab the daily and rsync it if necessary
<Hobbsee> thully: the daily will be the tribe 3, unless we find any other, major, OMGTSIF bugs that need to delay the tribe.
<Hobbsee> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/build/All
<DanaG> I https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<thully> Thanks everyone.  I may just take the Gutsy plunge - I'm experienced with pre-release software (I actually beta tested *Windows* in the past)
<DanaG> I was on the Vista beta, and all I got was a free copy of Ultimate -- and it's still buggy!  (now, I'd like to see THAT on a shirt!)
<DanaG> At least with Ubuntu betas, you can dig around in source and possibly find, and fix, the bugs yourself.
<thully> I wasn't on Vista, actually - I was on XP and MS's other infamous Windows release, ME, as well as 98
<Hobbsee> thully: twitch.
<DanaG> When did they change from the nice Watercolor to the (subjectively) fugly Luna?  I call that a stupid decision.   But anyway, this conversation is rather off-topic.
<thully> Then I tried Ubuntu for a while around Warty/Hoary, had too many issues, went Mac, and now I'm looking at Ubuntu again
<thully> OK - sorry folks for the OT detour there.  On topic, does anybody know why the fonts in Firefox don't look as good in Gutsy as in Feisty?
<chowmeined> thully: all the fonts look completely different for me
<chowmeined> i dunno why.. i like the fonts in feisty
<thully> I know it has to do with autohinting (autohinting is on in Feisty's Firefox but not Gutsy), but even if I turn autohinting on in Gutsy they still don't look as good
<thully> I know two things they did.  1) They changed the default font size and DPI 2) They turned off autohinting in Firefox...
<RAOF> thully: It probably has to do with the DPI setting
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833 -- how would I go about getting this confirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<thully> I fixed my DPI to match Feisty's, and I still don't think they look as good.  At least in Firefox...
<DanaG> That's actually a rather major usability issue: having the screen BLINK multiple times when going idle is quite uncomfortable.
<DanaG> And until I changed the idle brightness setting, the backlight would turn entirely OFF at idle, making me thing my laptop had locked up with a black screen.
<thully> I've been having a different LCD brightness issue with Gutsy - I keep having the brightness control pop up randomly without doing anything
<DanaG> It's set to dim on idle.
<RAOF> That's by design.  It dims when the sossion is idle
<DanaG> It'd be a nice feature if it worked properly, and if it increased the time if I repeatedly wake it.
<DanaG> Oh, I just remembered something:
<thully> well, this is happening when I'm plugged in...
<thully> and even if I've ALREADY dimmed the screen
<DanaG> Vista seems to encourage manufacturers to use standard ACPI Video code for brightness control, rather than proprietary methods (Dell, Lenovo, Toshiba, and so on...).  Therefore, it might be a good idea to look for BIOS updates relating to Vista.  Just make sure to back up the old BIOS, and read any specific available changelogs.
<thully> I'm on a MacBook, so nothing regarding BIOS and Vista is really relevant to me...
<thully> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/122682 - That's my bug report...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122682 in gnome-power-manager "Brightness Head-Up dialogue always appears after Idle" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<DanaG> Aah, you're lucky to have 100 discrete brightness levels.  I just have this:
<DanaG> levels:  100 37 12 25 37 50 62 75 87 100
<DanaG> current: 0
<DanaG> And the 0 is way wrong.
<thully> One thing - when you chroot, do the init scripts/daemons/etc for startup run in the chroot?  If not, what happens when you start a chroot?
<thully> I'm curious in particular because I may make a Gutsy chroot if I decide not to brave the waters yet...
<DanaG> But then you lose the fun of dynticks.
<DanaG> And powertop.
<thully> I'm already going to run Gutsy's kernel on Feisty - I can't suspend-to-RAM with the Feisty kernel...
<calc> i used to be able to suspend on feisty but not currently, not sure what happened
<DanaG> I had it the other way around for a while, but then I fixed it.
<DanaG> Look around in /etc/default/acpi-support.
<DanaG> Namely, the VBE SAVE, VBE POST, and VIDEO PCI STATE parameters.
<thully> I never could, as I guess there is a bug with suspending the IDE controller in Feisty's kernel that's fixed in Gutsy...
<DanaG> I believe for my nvidia, I have it set to false,false,true.
<thully> I actually modified the kernel source as a workaround for a while until I found that just running Gutsy's kernel worked better..
<RAOF> Dynticks isn't available on x86-64 yet, sadly
<DanaG> I only have a Yonah, so that's a moot point for me.
<thully> same here - original Core Duo MacBook
<DanaG> (You know you're nerdy when you use the code name, not the marketing name.)
<thully> BTW - with respect to ticks, what's the default setting for them (in HZ) on Ubuntu's kernel?
<DanaG> 1000, probably.
<thully> I had heard that 100hz may work better on laptops, especially with respect to whining capacitors (I can eliminate the issue as-is by disabling some ACPI C-states, but that loses me some battery life)
<DanaG> Oh, another thing on my laptop: the brightness hotkeys don't pop up the g-p-m OSD.
<DanaG> Luckily, the BIOS has its own OSD, that's OS-independent.  As long as your screen isn't corrupt, the OSD will show up.
<DanaG> Oddly, the cursor appears on TOP of the OSD.
<RAOF> DanaG: No, default was 100, -lowlatency is 1000.  Now, default is tickless :)
<DanaG> Aaah.
<DanaG> Does tickless completely obsolete the CONFIG_HZ setting?
<RAOF> IIUC, yes
<DanaG> As in, make it no longer appear, or be used?
<thully> RAOF: are you sure?  I know Linus changed it to 250 at some point (this I found out after reading old kernel-related stuff researching the MacBook whine)
<RAOF> DanaG: As in, it's CONFIG_NO_HZ, or something.  And
<chowmeined> ugh
<chowmeined> some people's kernel code is so nasty
<DanaG> Argh, running compiz --replace, with compiz already running, locked up Xorg, so even ctrl-alt-backspace wouldn't work.
<DanaG> Instead, I had to alt-sysrq-k it.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: that's a feature.
<DanaG> I hope you're joking.
<Hobbsee> an undocumented one
<DanaG> I can't tell from (oops, there's no such thing as "tone of voice" in IM.)
<DanaG> Oh, and the "benchmark" plugin eats CPU like crazy.
<Hobbsee> in compiz.  "THOU SHALT NOT ATTEMPT TO RUN ANY INFERIOR WINDOW MANAGER"
<DanaG> What about compiz?
<DanaG> How can compiz be inferior to itself?  Heh.
<thully> I guess compiz is inferior to itself :)
<Hobbsee> DanaG: no, hte act of trying to replace compiz with anything, including more compiz, will trigger that feature
<DanaG> s/feat/misfeat/
<DanaG> *BLINK*BLINK*
<DanaG> and as soon as I went to type that, it blinked twice, again, as brightness faded back up.
<DanaG> Woah, sudden quiet.
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> Oh, maybe that's why.
<RAOF> ?
<DanaG> Dang "Peer" keeps disconnecting people.  :P
* Hobbsee blames RAOF 
<corevette> is tribe 3 outo yet?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: when are you going to touch The Evil Package, that has now been renamed?
<Hobbsee> corevette: no.  you can grab a cd for it though
* Hobbsee really should write the release notes.
<corevette> hobbsee: is the cd going to be any different than the release?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<Hobbsee> corevette: i dont expect so
<DanaG> Hmm, ubufox... what an odd name.
<corevette> so then why isn't it released?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I've already started.  I'll help the Debian maint package it, though.
<Hobbsee> corevette: technically, because the website guys arent awake yet, and i dont have access to teh DC.
<Hobbsee> corevette: and because we're hoping that a couple of flavours will get more tested.
<Hobbsee> corevette: it'll be about 6.5 hours, give or take.
<Hobbsee> probably 7
<corevette> what are new features?
* Hobbsee points to the semi-done release page
<thully> What is "ubufox"?  Is Ubuntu doing the Iceweasel thing now, only with a slightly-less-odd name?
<Hobbsee> it's where the ubuntu-specific stuff is going
<thully> What stuff is that?  Also, will the browser name change?
<corevette> hobbsee: what are new features
<Hobbsee> thully: like, ubuntu bookmarks, some ubuntu extensions, iirc.
<Hobbsee> thully: integration stuff
<Hobbsee> ubufox is just an extension on firefox, not actually changing the name
* Hobbsee again points to the semi-done release page
<Hobbsee> oh, wiki's broken.
<thully> OK - for a while I was afraid you were doing your own Iceweasel-type thing - that's one of the most annoying things with Debian IMO.
<thully> (well, back 5 years ago when they didn't have KDE was probably worse...though I'm using Gnome ATM)
<corevette> ubuntu bookmarks...extensions?
<thully> like the links to the Ubuntu homepage, integration into the Ubuntu desktop, etc etc
<thully> One question - does anyone know of any severe breakage in the Linux kernel's HFS+ write support?  I want to know how safe it is to be writing to my Mac OS partitions...
<RAOF> As far as I'm aware, it's safe as long as you don't have a journalled drive (in which case the driver will refuse to write)
<thully> It seemed to work OK the last time I used it (in fact, I actually shared home with OSX in a case-sensitive HFS+ partition with no apparent ill effects)
<varka> where to edit entries of the gnome "places menu"? not only the nautilus bookmarks but the entries like "gnome-search-tool" also?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<thully> OK - bye everyone...
<DanaG> I wish the NTFS-3G driver had an option to transparently fall back to read-only (with old driver, because ntfs-3g is slow).
<DanaG> As it is now, it's all-or-nothing: mount with write, or not mount at all.
<RAOF> I thought -3g was meant to be fast.  Clearly that's not entirely the case :)
<DanaG> I haven't used it in a while, however.
<DanaG> It might have changed.
<DanaG> Good night.  It;s 11:41 PM (Pacific Time) here.
<crippler> night all
<b-tommy|afk> good morning :-)
<toresbe> howdy.
<toresbe> How far from usable is Gutsy nowadays?
<toresbe> Are packages still moving about, etc.?
<jussi01> toresbe: its usable, but still unstable
<b-tommy|afk> bye
<tmske> Hi, is there a rss-feed whith new or updated packages of kubuntu gutsy?
<TheSheep> tmske: no, but there is a text file with a complete list
<TheSheep> tmske: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<tmske> TheSheep: thanks, is this the best for following updates?
<TheSheep> tmske: no idea
<Pici> tmske: also http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/newpkg_main theres an rss feed on that page.
<Pici> I have no idea if it actually updates, only that I noticed the link.
<tmske> thanks
<mogydy> hi, i want to install emerald but i am stuck with the libwnck18, i only have libwnck22 and cannot install libwnck18, any workaround?
<SeveredCross> I don't know that there is one right now.
<SeveredCross> You might want to report it as a bug.
<mogydy> ok, i will chek if there is no existing one i will create it.
<SeveredCross> Actually..
<SeveredCross> aptitude install emerald offers some solutions.
<SeveredCross> Including one that installs all of Compiz Fusion and Emerald.
<mogydy> ah
<SeveredCross> Oh, sorry, lied, it doesn't install Emerald.
<SeveredCross> Just emerald-themes.
<Hobbsee> emerald doesnt exist anymore, iirc.
<Hobbsee> filing a bug about a package not in teh archive will just get it rejected
<mogydy> yes
<mogydy> emerald: Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<Hobbsee> emerald's not in ubuntu.  therefore, dont file a bug on it.
<mogydy> yes i think it is "as designed"
<Hobbsee> true
<SeveredCross> Okay, time to see if I can build kiba-dock.
<SeveredCross> I managed to build Banshee SVN yesterday with support for all DAP's and build a package.
<SeveredCross> Though it's by no means a proper package.
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> Screw you kiba-dock.
<tapas> ok, upgrading to gutsy = changing sources.lst and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<tapas> or maybe i try the tribe 2 cd first :)
<Toma-> try both
<Toma-> file bugs against both processes
<tapas> hah ok:)
<Toma-> :P
<tapas> the second wouldn't be like aprocess. it wouldbe more like a boot-of-the-cd and see what works and what not
<tapas> [at least not as in "upgrade procefss"] 
<tapas> btw: in gutsy will upstart be more heavy utilized?
<sn0> tribe3 is out :)
<tapas> oh
<tapas> ;)
<tapas> cancels DL ;)
<Hobbsee> sn0: no it's not
<sn0> Hobbsee no? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-3/ :I
<Hobbsee> sn0: it's not until i've hit the BIG RED BUTTON
<sn0> ooh i like big red buttons
<Hobbsee> sn0: it's not out until the torrents are there, and i've sent the mail to ubuntu-devel-announce
<sn0> does it say DO NOT PRESS?
<sn0> :I
<Hobbsee> yep
<sn0> hokay Hobbsee i understand, its just isotesting for tribe 3 has begun yesterday
<sn0> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/
<Hobbsee> sn0: exactly.  you dont *really* think that we would release images completely untested, do you?
<Hobbsee> been more than  yesterday
<Hobbsee> sn0: but if you want to seed some of hte images, please do...
<sn0> of course ;) as im on the testing team
<sn0> maybe i should have used 'available' instead of 'out' in my wordings
<Hobbsee> sn0: waiting on torrents....
* sn0 /s/available/waiting-on-torrents
<sn0> sorry Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problem
<sn0> so when does the button get pressed Hobbsee ?:P
<Hobbsee> sn0: sometime after the torrents are kicked hard enough
<Toma-> How do I submit a bug against ubuntu.com?
<sn0> the website has a bug Toma- ? or you wish to submit a bug against a package
<sn0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Toma-> the website isnt W3C compliant
<sn0> oh right, not sure about that
<Hobbsee> Toma-: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Toma-> thansk!
<Toma-> erm thanks aswell
<IntuitiveNipple> Toma-: Is it a drupal problem, or something customised?
<Toma-> ...no?
<Toma-> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.ubuntu.com
<IntuitiveNipple> wow, it is a bit of a mess isn't it?
<IntuitiveNipple> some very basic errors there
<Toma-> indeed.
<Lattyware> Hey all. Having a problem, cannot get any form of nVidia drivers to run. Either the official way, or the package way.
<Lattyware> Kind of need them as I have two (and soon three) monitors.
<Lattyware> Using the official nVidia installer, I get an error saying there is no kernel module, with the packages, I get some error about the version.
<Jordan_U> grr, VESA is still broken in hurd 3
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 3 Released!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sn0> tribe 3 now realease :-)
<sn0> released*
<DanaG> Wow, it just took Pidgin nearly half an hour to realize I had been disconnected following a suspend-resume cycle.
<Hobbsee> sn0: now it is :P
<sn0> :p
<sn0> i felt the tremours of the big red button pressed
<Hobbsee> hehe
<coNP> wow
<ryanakca> How can I create an LVM volume?
<jussi01> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jussi01> ryanakca: ^^
<ryanakca> jussi01: ah, thanks :)
<luis_lopez> Is ALSA broken in gutsy? I get very very low volume with my AC97... It was good with Feisty...
<Pici> Have you checked all the levels in alsamixer?
<luis_lopez> yep
<luis_lopez> even when pressing F5 to show all the channels
<blizzow> Maybe you have an external control (laptop volume buttons)?
<luis_lopez> No :-(
<pvandewyngaerde> internal player volume ?
<luis_lopez> I followed the suggestions from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems, still no luck. I guess I'll file a bug report...
<odla> would installing compiz-kde in gutsy bring in compiz-fusion?
<jussi01> odla: it doesnt seem like it.
<jussi01> Try: apt-cache show compiz-kde
<odla> jussi01: ask far as i can tell from packages.ubuntu.com it appears it does use compiz-fusion
<Zapek> hi. how can I get a log of the startup scripts? (upstart) I have hal not starting (or crashing) but only if gdm is run. nothing useful in the syslog
<lufis> Are there any plans to consolidate the alternate installer into the default one?
<jussi01> odla: I only looked at the list of packages it depends on. no compiz fusion listed there, so I guessed no.
<jussi01> Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.5.1+git20070712-0ubuntu4), compiz-plugins (= 1:0.5.1+git20070712-0ubuntu4), kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.7-1), kwin (>= 4:3.5.7-1), libc6 (>= 2.6), libdbus-1-3 (>= 0.94), libdbus-qt-1-1c2 (>= 0.62.git.20060814), libdecoration0, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2-20070516), libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.8really3.3.7), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2-20070516), libx11-6, libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3 (>=
<jussi01> 1:4.0.1), libxrender1, libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<pwnguin> lufis: none that i can see in launchpad blueprints
<pwnguin> lufis: is there a motivation for it?
<odla> doesn't .git. imply that it's compiz-fusion?
<lufis> pwnguin: it would definitely be easier to only have to burn one cd
<jussi01> odla: no idea. Maybe try in #ubuntu-effects
<odla> jussi01: ok ... i'm just curious ... i'm d/l tribe+3 and hoping that my orinoco card will work
<pwnguin> lufis: is it a matter that you grab the wrong cd accidentally, or that the liveCD doesn't support your hardware, or something else?
<jussi01> odla: fair play. Im sorry i couldnt help more
<odla> jussi01: thanks
<lufis> pwnguin: well, typically people are told to download and burn the default one, and then sometimes there are issues in which the alternate one is necessary, so that's a waste of time and of a cd
<lufis> pwnguin: it's like how the livecd and the installer were merged a few years back... it saved a lot of headaches
<pwnguin> lufis: i think there may be an issue of simply running out of space
<lufis> yeah, i don't imagine it would be very easy
<lufis> especially since the alternate and the default installer goes about different ways of installing, yes? a
<pwnguin> not really
<pwnguin> it runs a few different programs at steps
<lufis> i thought the alternate used dpkg and the livecd just copied the files
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> i hope not
<lufis> i could be wrong though
<pwnguin> at any rate, you'
<pwnguin> at any rate, you'd likely get more response from #ubuntu-devel or a mailing list
<lufis> i was just curious if there were any plans to do that
<pwnguin> you should probably ask the people with the capacity to do that ;)
<lufis> :P
<pwnguin> #ubuntu+1 is more of a support channel for testing development releases
<lufis> well, thanks anyway :)
<odla> lufis: or you could open a bug report as a wishlist
<odla> lufis: it would be a wishlist bug
<lufis> ok
<pwnguin> id figured Expresso was just a GNOME frontend to debian-installer
<dahoople> Installed gutsy alpha2, apt-get build-essential, update, upgrade.  On reboot staring at a brown screen with a mouse pointer and nothing else.
<dahoople> Any suggestions on where to start?  (HP dc7700, upgraded BIOS, acpi=off)
<Zapek> I have hald not starting on boot but it starts if I do it manually. what is a way to debug that? (nothing useful in syslog and if I remove gdm to see the console, it starts fine)
<odla> just spent the last 1.5 hours downloading the alternate cd when i meant to d/l the desktop cd ... doh
<nalioth> odla: it'll still work fine
<odla> nalioth: yeah but i want to make sure that my orinoco card works first
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> did you look at !wireless?
<odla> nalioth: it wasn't working in tribe 2
<odla> no ...
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<odla> nalioth: the orinoco card works out of the box on all distros i have ever tried including 7.04
<nalioth> odla: i think the orinocos have worked ootb for quite some time, actually
<odla> nalioth: yeah but it wasn't working on the tribe2 cd and install for some reason and i have no internet other than wireless
<odla> nalioth: i filed a bug report ... even after modprobe orinoco, orinoco_cs (told me module doesn't exist?), and hermes i couldn't see my card with ifconfig or iwconfig
<nalioth> odla: tribe? has been causing a lot of trouble in Ubuntuland recently
<odla> nalioth: :) ... development
<IntuitiveNipple> tribe-3 causing segmentation errors like mad on boot - not network, can't mount a USB memory-stick - any ideas how to salvage the log files to someplace external!?
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: grab a live cd that works
<pwnguin> check the fs for integrity
<pwnguin> then mount and grab what you can
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: It's the Gusty-tribe-3 boot thats failed, grabbing another LiveCD implies a reboot and losing the current live environment
<pwnguin> so the tribe3 liveCD is segfaulting
<IntuitiveNipple> like a beauty!
<pwnguin> if it's not reproducable, i dont see what log files would do to help
<pwnguin> then step one is to check the CD for integrity
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, they might indicate *why* - CD is fine
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/126964
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126964 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy livefs causes random hangs or modprobe crashes" [Critical,New] 
<pwnguin> is that your bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> looks very similar - 1st boot it got to the basic Gnome background before freezinf completely, 2nd time I got an X.org text-dialog error message, 3rd time i booted without "splash quiet" and saw the seg-faults and got to the tty ... managed to save the logs to an ext3 USB drive (the USB stick is formatted vfat and vfat not loaded)
<pwnguin> if you're skilled and really want the logs
<pwnguin> get a null modem cable
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got it now, gonna attach the logs to that bug you found
<IntuitiveNipple> Ironic really, my own gutsy git builds work fine
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll do a bisect tomorrow if necessary; see whats changed
<pwnguin> god i really hate bugzilla
<tormod> pwnguin: at least it is open-source :)
<pwnguin> then why does it still suck?
<IntuitiveNipple> its torture of the innocents :)
<tormod> because people throw money into closed-source alternatives instead...
<pwnguin> ive got a 3945 wireless chipset
<pwnguin> there's this incredible bug where gutsy wont connect to APs unless you toggle the rf-kill switch off and on again
<pwnguin> its noted in launchpad, but doesnt have an upstream bug associated with it
<pwnguin> but hell if i know if a bug already exists
<IntuitiveNipple> This PCs got a 3945 too, but haven't tested tribe-3 on it. I don't recall seeing a problem with tribe-2, but then again, that may be because tribe-2 had other problems :)
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: what's the bug #, I'll subscribe to it and take a look
<DanaG> I don't like how Bugzilla doesn't have a "show ALL" item.
<DanaG> Er, option.
<tormod> DanaG: show all what?
<pwnguin> even then
<DanaG> Show all bugs, rather than searching.
<pwnguin> the query results page is stupid
<pwnguin> there's as much space for "assignee" as "description"
<pwnguin> and both severity and priority
<pwnguin> and whatever "plt" is
<pwnguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/121439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121439 in network-manager "[Gutsy] Network Manager Applet can't connect wireless with ipw3945 driver" [High,Incomplete] 
<pwnguin> i think thats the bug
<tormod> DanaG, if you just select the component in Bugzilla/Search you get all bugs, right?
<tormod> pwnguin: plt? which bugzilla are you on?
<pwnguin> tormod: ipw3945
<pwnguin> that might not be default
<tormod> pwnguin: plt is a custom column there, it might be "platform"
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/index.cgi
<DanaG> How would I go to select component?
<tormod> DanaG: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/query.cgi
<DanaG> Aah, I didn't see a link to that.  Did I just happen to miss it?
<DanaG> Oh, I see, "Search", rather than search-box.
<DanaG> Cool, thanks.
<tormod> DanaG: np :) Once I was looking for hours for the "File a bug" link ("New")...
<bur[n] er> anyonek now how to fix video playback with xine, gstreamer, or vlc when using compiz fusion on an intel card using the "intel" driver?  it doesn't work with "i810" either.
<rsk> bur[n] er: try using mplayer with mplayer -vo x11 file
<bur[n] er> rsk: that works
<rsk> :)
<rsk> okey what about gl or gl2 then?
<bur[n] er> well, kind of :)... mplayer sucks ;)
<rsk> what? :F
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> ok, pretend I didn't say that, i'll try with -gl or -gl2
<bur[n] er> -gl and -gl2 both work, but they give a big error message so I'm not sure if it's just falling back to xv which works
<bur[n] er> but I can't get totem-xine or totem-gstreamer to work, or vlc
<rsk> xv is what should be used
<rsk> if it works, dont use anything else
<bur[n] er> er... sorry, i meant falling back to x11
<bur[n] er> xv just straight up crashes
<bur[n] er> am I doomed to wait till the next intel driver addresses this xv problem?  is it an intel driver issue?
<rsk> compiz fusion issue most likely..
<bur[n] er> oh right, it works via metacity or xfwm or whatever else
<bur[n] er> thanks rsk
<ati_user> hi.. works the new fglrx driver in gutsy?
* bur[n] er uses radeon open source driver and shrugs
<rsk> open one is nice
<rsk> if you have r200 :)
<rsk> most stable driver i ever used
* bur[n] er has r250 which works really well
<bur[n] er> I'll second that
<bur[n] er> performance isn't near nvidia, but I don't get hard freezes ever
<Trewas> gutsy has one slightly annoying feature, laptop suspends every time the power cord is removed... anyone has idea how to fix that, or debug why it does that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Trewas: which build is that? tribe-2, tribe-3 ? what laptop?
<Trewas> thinkpad X41, and that has happened for maybe a month so it's not really recent (upgraded from feisty, not installed directly)
<Trewas> first I assumed it had something to do with new power measuring stuff in gnome-power-manager so didn't bother to file a bug when it started happening, but I haven't noticed any similar bugs filed and the battery measurements reported by gnome-power-manager with this laptop are sane, so I guess it is something else...
<pwnguin> Trewas: maybe it's set to suspend on low battery?
<tormod> Trewas: kill gnome-power-manager and run it in a terminal with --verbose and --no-daemon
<Trewas> hrm, I guess it had something to do with battery profiles (even though g-p-m was set to shutdown, not suspend, with critical battery), now that I destroyed .gnome2/gnome-power-manager directory and restarted gnome-power-manager it does not suspend when the cord is removed
<odla> has the orinoco_cs module vanished from gusty?
<tapas> ah, too bad. the gutsy 3 cd still doesn't get the screen on my t21 initialized correctly
<tapas> no ubuntu version ever could ;)
* odla find his answer
<tapas> as soon as i manually fiddle with the xorg settings i get it to run..
<tapas> but the install cd's never worked [i think i used debootstrap for the initial install ;)] 
<DanaG> LiveCD reeeally should have 915resolution installed by default.
<odla> DanaG: it does on kubuntu at least
<odla> tribe3 that is
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-20
<blizzow> Anyone here know if running an encrypted root filesystem will screw with Xen in Gutsy?  I can't get Xen to boot.  It says there is a kernel mismatch with Dom0.
<jmg> xubuntu really struggles on 256mb ram
<lontra> is it a known bug that when you unplug your laptop in gutsy that your laptop thinks your computer battery is toast and turns off?
<Zapek> yes
<Zapek> (at least I have it too)
<lontra> Zapek: ok ... and it's been reported?
<Zapek> dunno
<Zapek> launchpad isn't easy to search imho
<SeveredCross> Launchpad is a pain to search.
<Zapek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/38756 har!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38756 in gnome-power-manager "Wrong power warnings + sleep" [Medium,New] 
<SeveredCross> Is there a search function even?
<Zapek> but that's for dapper :)
<SeveredCross> The bug I reported hasn't even been looked at. :(
<jsestri2> Can anyone here give me a work around for the upgrade-manager giving me this error message? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<lontra> jsestri2: edgy?  that's feisty-1
<jsestri2> longtra: yes, but i need edgy before i can get feisty
<jsestri2> lontra: ^
<jsestri2> how bad is it to dist-upgrade with apt instead of using upgrade-manager?
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: not "bad" exactly - but you would probably have a lot more problems
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: you would need to re-run the upgrade, probably use apt-get -f install several times etc. etc.
<jsestri2> thoreauputic: hmm thanks for the info, it will help me decide. Am I at risk of breaking anything badly?
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: in other words, you would need to know what you were doing :)
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: why do you want to do it that way?
<jsestri2> thoreauputic: I can't get upgrade-manager to work, it keeps giving me: "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: try changing your apt mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: for instance, remove the counry code or use a different one
<jsestri2> thoreauputic, disovered the upgrad-manager does that for you, so I can't effect where they point to...also odd is that I can get to that file if i open that in a browswer
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: have you run  sudo aptitude update ?
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: I would try that first
<jsestri2> i believe so, but I will run it just to be sure
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: there is a wiki page about upgrades - have you read that?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: I think it has a section about using aptitude
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: read this
<thoreauputic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<jsestri2> thoreauputic: Wow, that looks great! thanks
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: but be aware that you will probably have to do some post-upgrade fixing with apt-get -f install etc
<jsestri2> thoreauputic, thats not a huge deal, I just wanted to avoid getting stuck with a half installation where i couldn't go forward or back
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: no worries - just don't be surprised when you have to fiddle to get things going :)
<jsestri2> thoreauputic, I've been on ubuntu for 2 years now, but I've been waiting because I hate redo'ing my custom drivers
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: OK - well if you know your way around dpkg and apt-get and aptitude you should manage it
<jsestri2> thoreauputic: awsome, thanks for your help
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: you're welcome
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: just don't blame me if it breaks ;p
<jsestri2> thoreauputic: lol, I'll try. BTW are you a dev or ???
<thoreauputic> no, I'm just an obsessive op with an Ubuntu addiction problem ;)
<jsestri2> lol, you should channel some of that into contributing
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: this is part of my contribution :)
<jsestri2> i suppose it is...I always forget the support people, my bad, many thanks, keep up the good work
<thoreauputic> I am also working on a live CD without X as a tutorial for CLI phobics :)
<jsestri2> without X?
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> with framebuffer, runs videos using mplayer, picture viewer with fbi , graphical browsing with links2 -g
<jsestri2> thoreauputic: thats kinda cool. I wouldn't have thought of something like that
<thoreauputic> plus streaming audio etc from bash script menus
<thoreauputic> The user can navigate from menus by choosing options
<jsestri2> so you're looking to get people back onto the terminal?
<thoreauputic> no, just to show them that the terminal is powerful and things can be done there
<thoreauputic> as it's a live CD only, they can play in it without fear
<jsestri2> heh i can't imagine life without the term, I'd die personally
<jsestri2> clicking is amazingly slow
<thoreauputic> well, since we have so many windows refugees, a lot of them have no clue what can be done without X using a tty
<jsestri2> that is a good point
<thoreauputic> this is just an attempt to show/demonstrate what is under the surface in GNU/Linux
<jsestri2> how different is fiesty?
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: different from what?
<thoreauputic> or do you mean gutsy ?
<jsestri2> dapper
<thoreauputic> ah OK
<jsestri2> then whats the diff rom fiesty up to what gutsy is so far?
<rsk> newer kernel newer gnome newer gcc
<rsk> updates packages
<DanaG> One issue: the need for native-res framebuffer.
<rsk> updated*
<thoreauputic> well, feisty has, for example, dialogs that ask you if you want to install codecs when you click on something it can't hadle out of the box
<DanaG> With vesafb, there's no way for me to run at my LCD's native resolution.
<jsestri2> thats a cool feature
<DanaG> Instead, I have to use nvidiafb, with acceleration disabled.
<DanaG> And then once nvidiafb is loaded, nvidia cannot be loaded until I reboot.
<DanaG> Er, I mean, loading nvidiafb blocks nvidia, and nvidiafb is not unloadable.
<thoreauputic> DanaG: actually the whole framebuffer thing is pretty arcane ( I've been working it out for my CD)
<thoreauputic> DanaG: vga=789 seems to be a compromise that works OK for my purposes, but it needs testing on other hardware
<DanaG> 789?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there are NO widescreen framebuffer resolutions, at least on my system.
<thoreauputic> DanaG:  yes, that is 800x600 with full colour IIRC
<DanaG> I use 792.
<DanaG> 1024x768x24.
<thoreauputic> right, that's 1024x768
<thoreauputic> some apps insist on running suid root to access the console ( links2 -g for instance)
<thoreauputic> changing the permissions is too invasive so I'm just making my "no X" CD not installable
<thoreauputic> so far anyway
<DanaG> links2 -g actually has TWO modes.
<DanaG> fb, and directfb.
<DanaG> (besides any X-based modes).
<DanaG> Only the latter needs root access.
<DanaG> In addition, if you install GPM (not gnome-power-manager), you'll notice that the mouse acts differently between the two.
<thoreauputic> DanaG: yes - you forgot svgalib by the way :)
<thoreauputic> DanaG: links2 tries to use directfb if it is present
<thoreauputic> and the plain vanilla fb is horribly slow :)
<thoreauputic> also, svgalib insists on manual config of the mouse and complains if it isn't configured
<thoreauputic> thus, my current compromise is to set vga=789 and set links2 suid root ( only for the live CD I am trying to cobble together)
<DanaG> Safer: instead of running the browser as root, make the device writeable.
<DanaG> Is that safer?
<thoreauputic> DanaG: well, if it only a live CD suid root seems reasonably safe to me
<thoreauputic> i.e. anyone using it only has to sudo or su to get Total Power (tm)
<thoreauputic> and it's essentailly read-only
<DanaG> Which is worse: web browser as root, or framebuffer rw to all?
<thoreauputic> I don't know, to be honest
<DanaG> Nor do I.
<thoreauputic> You can for example add users to group tty, and make the device writeable for that group
<thoreauputic> but if that was an actual install, i think it would be against policy
<thoreauputic> DanaG: to make a live CD without X look decent, a resolution like 800x600 works better than 1024x768, which results in everything appearing rather small, and by default in the top left corner - it starts to get complicated if you try to detect and adjust for everyone's monitor, too
<thoreauputic> But hey, I've only been working on this for a couple of weeks so who knows?
<voidmage> Is a newer version of nvidia-glx going to be packaged for support for 8-series cards?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing useful: check out hwinfo.
<DanaG> Too bad vesafb is compiled-in.  If it were compiled as a module, or compiled in as vesafb-tng (a patch), you'd be able to select a better resolution on the fly.
<thoreauputic> DanaG: fb support is a bit of an afterthought in Ubuntu it seems
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> That's the one thing (the ONLY one thing) I miss about Gentoo, from the short time I tried it: nice framebuffer support.
<DanaG> Including fbsplash.
<thoreauputic> lunchtime - later all
<lontra> is medibuntu available for gutsy?
<voidmage> yeah
<voidmage> the repos are up, just not published on the site
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> looks like they haven't packaged amarok 1.4.6 for gutsy though
<lontra> is there no kde-games metapackage in gutsy?
<voidmage> well then again, neither have they for feisty (amarok)
<voidmage> !info kde-games gutsy
<ubotu> Package kde-games does not exist in gutsy
<voidmage> yeah, i don't see one.
<voidmage> either
<voidmage> (still working on upgrading though)
<lontra> blah they broke it up into a bunch of little packages ...
<voidmage> !info kdegames gutsy
<ubotu> kdegames: games from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 72 kB
<voidmage> !info kdegames feisty
<ubotu> kdegames: games from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 72 kB
<voidmage> one word.
<lontra> i see it ...
<lontra> thanks
<DanaG> What extras does Gutsy medibuntu Amarok have over the official version?
<cables> I've got Tribe 2, will it update to Tribe 3 automatically? It just had normal updates, no distribution upgrade or anything. Is a "tribe" release just a milestone and CD snapshot, not an actual new release?
<Toxicity999> yes
<voidmage> yeah
<cables> ok
<cables> thanks
<voidmage> if you keep up with your upgrades you're fine.
<cables> So, Tribe 3 doesn't have any new features when compared to Tribe 2 that I haven't already seen in the course of normal upgrades?
<cables> I don't seem much of a difference from when I installed it.
<chowmeined> the installer
<chowmeined> you can test the installer
<cables> ah, ok :)
<cables> so I guess I won't see that unless I do a full install
<mrsno> nn
<DanaG> WTF?  I just had to restart Xorg four times!
<thompa> are you using desktop effects
<DanaG> Xscreensaver got stuck on top of my desktop under Compiz, and when I did compiz --replace, compiz died and apparently took the panel with it.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> And then I logged in, and no windows appeared -- yet I could hear the new-IM sound.
<thompa> i have different effects for diff drivers
<DanaG> So I logged out again, and this time compiz started, but when I tried to remove it from my session, the x server locked up so that only alt-sysrq-k could kill it.
<thompa> on macbook always two panes
<DanaG> Then I logged in again, and again the windows failed to appear.
<thompa> on my nvidia box 4 panes
<thompa> remove compiz if you need a quik fix or check bug stuff
<thompa> i get no wireless with compiz enabled either
<DanaG> I find it quite annoying that xscreensaver gets "burned in" to the desktop.  The close animation stalls, but when I rotate the cube I can see other windows beneath it.
<thompa> still i like this better than osx lol
<DanaG> Then compiz --replace locks up the X server.
<thompa> use apt-get remvove in failsafe
<thompa> sorry remove
<thompa> then go back in and reinstall it very simple
<thompa> check apport then
<thompa> there is a problem on i915 in xorg i think
<thompa> but nvidia has a diff issue for me right now,
<chowmeined> why did ubuntu go with apparmour?
<thompa> before you log out disable dektop effects then
<DasKreech> anyone on Kubuntu Gutsy?
<jmg> anyone know mod_python?
<jmg> how can i use a variable passed by GET?
<jmg> i'm trying to do: http://fooserver/foo.py?arg=Bar
<chowmeined> jmg: im not sure how to exactly, but i figure there are more elegant ways to do stuff like that
<chowmeined> jmg: have you looked at django?
<jmg> chowmeined: overkill
<chowmeined> but even still
<chowmeined> you can extract the url mapping part for your uses
<jmg> it's for an embedded system
<jmg> you can do it with mod_python too
<jmg> just the docs are sketchy
<jmg> and what i am doing from what i understand should wor
<jmg> k
<jmg> yay! made it work
<jmg> *dance*
<jmg> oh that was totally the wrong channel for this question, sorry
<DasKreech> :-)
<CitizenKane> hi, is there anyone that could help me get wirless working with the 2.6.22 kernel?
<Amaranth> CitizenKane: you are using gutsy, right?
<CitizenKane> Amaranth, i'm on feisty with 2.6.22 kernel
<Amaranth> CitizenKane: oh
<Amaranth> CitizenKane: You get to keep both pieces then
<crimsun> do you mean gutsy's 2.6.22-8.18 or a self-compiled kernel.org 2.6.22?
<CitizenKane> crimsun, self compiled kernel
<crimsun> then you need the respective firmware files in place.
<CitizenKane> crimsun, where are the firmware files normally located?
<Amaranth> hopefully a website for the device
<CitizenKane> maybe just copy firmware from /lib/firmware/oldkernel to /lib/firmware/newkernel?
<Amaranth> should work
<CitizenKane> Amaranth, cool, i'll give it a try
<DanaG> What WiFi card?
<CitizenKane> DanaG, ipw2200
<DanaG> I know ipw3945 and iwl{3945,4965} are not in-kernel.
<DanaG> But 2200 is, so you're safe.
<DanaG> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DanaG> Oh, oops, stupid plugin.
<DanaG> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jsestri2> Anyone know why I would get the error: #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)?
<crdlb> jsestri2, #ubuntu-ops
<jsestri2> Alright, I would ask this in the regular #ubuntu, but aparently I'm banned and nobody will un-ban me...
<jsestri2> I just upgraded to feisty from dapper (upgrade-manager), my x doesn't work anymore. I remember having a similar problem way back when I got breezy...I have an nvidia card...
<voidmage> Errors were encountered while processing:
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libkdepim1a_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/akregator_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/guidance-backends_0.8.0-1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kaddressbook_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/karm_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/knotes_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<DanaG> stop.
<voidmage>  /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<voidmage> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<voidmage> What do I do to resume my upgrade to gutsy?
<DanaG> Scroll back and see if you can find what failed first.
<voidmage> kmail:
<voidmage> Unpacking replacement kmail ...
<voidmage> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<voidmage>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/config.kcfg/customtemplates_kfg.kcfg', which is also in package kpilot
<voidmage> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<voidmage> karm:
<voidmage> Preparing to replace karm 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1~feisty1 (using .../karm_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
<voidmage> Unpacking replacement karm ...
<voidmage> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/karm_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<voidmage>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/karmplugin.desktop', which is also in package kontact
<voidmage> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<CitizenKane> Amaranth, so i installed the firmware but the card won't associate at all
<Amaranth> i dunno dude
<Amaranth> like i said, you get to keep both pieces
<voidmage> I found the same error for karm as in kmail, knotes, and korganizer
<CitizenKane> yep, oh well, I just wanted to play around with the cool new dynticks features
<voidmage> that was the one that failed first.
<voidmage> DanaG:
<DanaG> You can use dpkg to remove kpilot.
<voidmage> so what should I do first?
<DasKreech> anyone on Kubuntu Gutsy?
<voidmage> working on it, stuck in an upgrade right now.
<voidmage> i'll let you know when it comes back.
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> looks like a few rounds of apt-get -f install is fixing it.
<voidmage> anyone know how to bring back the old-style sudo prompt?
<voidmage> i'll get this upgrade done then mess with that.
<voidmage> gutsy has tickless kernel enabled by default right?
<jsestri2> Is there a way to check which drivers the xserver can handle / exist? No matter what I configure the xserver for it always complains the driver couldn't be found.
<RAOF> voidmage: Yes, as long as you're not running the amd64 version.
<voidmage> well, one dist upgrade, 3 runs of apt-get -f install
<voidmage> another dist upgrade
<voidmage> still not done
<voidmage> ;P
<voidmage> two dist-upgrades, 3 apt-get -f installs, and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<voidmage> :P
<voidmage> maybe.
<voidmage> Is there a new login splash to match the new login screen?
<voidmage> (kde)
<Hobbsee> dont think so
<chowmeined> voidmage: gnome-look.org?
<Admiral_Chicago> hi, i'm getting an error with compiz, when i enable it, my windows borders disappear
<Admiral_Chicago> the error I get is this one: Fatal: No manageable screens found on display
<Tm_T> Admiral_Chicago: hi Freddy
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Tm_T, its been a while since i saw you in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> I'm bit busy these days
<Admiral_Chicago> same here
<Admiral_Chicago> could it be related to this line: exec: 252: /usr/bin/metacity: not found
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the last thing of ourput I got, I am running KDE
<chowmeined> Admiral_Chicago: did you install compiz-kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i did
<chowmeined> Admiral_Chicago: do you want emerald or whatever the kde window manager is?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like aquamarine but emerald is fine
<Admiral_Chicago> If I try anything with compiz, Kwin goes away, the boarders disappear and I'm stuck without a window manager
<chowmeined> Admiral_Chicago: open a terminal and type: kwin&
<chowmeined> or aquamarine --replace&
<Admiral_Chicago> ah thats a good idea, run it in the background...
<LinuxProbie> having problems with my broadcom wireless card, can someone lend assistance?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is no aquamarine package in the repos
<towlieba> LinuxProbie, whats the problem ?
<LinuxProbie> towlieba, after a reboot it was as if it wasn't there anymore.
<LinuxProbie> towlieba, I don't even have the green wireless light anymore.
<towlieba> hmm
<towlieba> before you rebooted did you do a software update with synaptic package manager ?
<LinuxProbie> nope
<towlieba> what did you do ?
<MilhousePunkRock> So who is responsible for maintaining the iso download server?
<LinuxProbie> nothing. only thing I did was change the network it was trying to connect to.
<towlieba> you're using madwifi right ?
<LinuxProbie> using wha?
<towlieba> are you using madwifi for your broadcom wireless card ?
<towlieba> it provides driver support for a lot of different wireless b/g cards
<LinuxProbie> towlieba, never heard of it
<towlieba> are u sure u werent connected using a wired network
<MilhousePunkRock> towlieba: madwifi is not for broadcom cards, as far as I know...
<towlieba> yea it is
<towlieba> i have a broadcom wireless card and need madwifi loaded for it to be recognized by linux
<towlieba> in the past i had a pcmcia wifi card that used the broadcom chipset and worked great with madwifi
<LinuxProbie> towlieba, I think I got it working, gimmie a sec.
<towlieba> ok
<LinuxProbie> towlieba, well, whatever xtknight told me to do, worked like a charm.. o.o'
<towlieba> what did he tell you to do ?
<xtknight> "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper" twice to remove possibility of duplicate drivers and then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<LinuxProbie> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper twice, then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<xtknight> ndiswrapper wasnt in his /etc/modules so it's entirely possible it was never loaded anyway
<towlieba> oh
<towlieba> :p
<towlieba> i shoulda known you were using ndiswrapper
<LinuxProbie> so I'm confused...should ndiswrapper be in modules or not?
<towlieba> LinuxProbie, if you start to get kernel crashes like i always have when using ndiswrapper, try madwifi i know it works for broadcom chipsets and is a lot more stable than ndiswrapper
<towlieba> yes if you want it to start automatically and not manually load it
<DanaG> What is madwifi?  I see no "madwifi" module.
<DanaG> I call that confusing naming.
<towlieba> you have to compile it
<towlieba> but its easy
<towlieba> download madwifi ,extract,cd madwifi, make ,sudo make install,modprobe ath_pci
<towlieba> thats it
<DanaG> aah, ath_pci.
<DanaG> not madwifi.  Who came up with that one?
<towlieba> but it doesnt come with ubuntu
<DanaG> You see what I mean about the naming?
<towlieba> you need to get the latest build for some of the newer wifi cards
<DanaG> I already have ipw3945 built-in, so there's not a great point to it for me.
<DanaG> Though I do also have a bcm43xx wireless cardbus card around here, too.
<DanaG> Aagh, droppings on my screen!
<DanaG> The little 000F boxes.
<chowmeined> i wish madwifi was completely open source :(
<LinuxProbie> Ok everything's fine.
<LinuxProbie> towlieba, Hey, do you know how to change the default keyring password?
<gutsytrials> Howdy party people.
<KMoth> Do you love me too?
<KMoth> I like you a lot, gut.
<gutsytrials> I just installed tribe 3, and I'm excited about it, but I'm getting Grub Loading... Please Wait  then  Error 22
<gutsytrials> Anyone wanna walk me through fixing grub?  I'm on the Feisty live CD now, so I can get online.
<gutsytrials> The gutsy CD only booted every other 5th time, and I imagine I'll be rebooting at least once during this process. :D
<corevette> what is ubufox
<KMoth> !ubufox ! corevette
<KMoth> !ubufox | corevette
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubufox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pvandewyngaerde> is oit possible at boot to get 1400x900 reso ?
<Michael_T_King> Anyone having probs w/pidgin?
<Michael_T_King> Do we talk about .dev types of things here?
<Michael_T_King> .j #kinuxmint
<jussi01> Michael_T_King: its a bit dead here at this time of morning...
<jussi01> and yes, we talk as deep .dev as we feel like :P
<Michael_T_King> I love Ubuntu, but it broke my heart when Mint came out
<Michael_T_King> :)
<Michael_T_King> hi guys
<Michael_T_King> whats up
<JosefK> Michael_T_King, just downloading the alternate cd, after the desktop failed spectacularly ^^ no info I could send to launchpad though, box had completely hung :( *sighs*
<Michael_T_King> ok JosefK are you @ a comand prompt
<Michael_T_King> ?
<Michael_T_King> You have Cable or DSP inet
<JosefK> Michael_T_King, hah, I wish, could've done something with the box then
<JosefK> Cable
<Michael_T_King> JosefK, are you comfortable with the console command line
<JosefK> Michael_T_King, I can ssh into a *nix box if you want to do some testing?
<JosefK> Michael_T_King, see above ^^
<Michael_T_King> JosefK, you mean me into yiours?
<JosefK> Michael_T_King, um... hell no - just wondering why you were asking?
<Michael_T_King> That'd be fine... i'd even turn prefetch on
<Michael_T_King> Necause i've done it for others.
<JosefK> Ah, fair enough, thanks for the offer, but it looks like the alt cd just downloaded, back in a bit after I install it
<Michael_T_King> JosefK, IF i think i wanted your router bad enough i could take it.
<Michael_T_King> :)
<JosefK> Michael_T_King, were you talking about the cable router, or a unix box, out of interest?
<Michael_T_King> I
<Michael_T_King> I'
<Michael_T_King> lol
<Michael_T_King> i'll pwn them both.
<JosefK> hehe, no no, I thought you had some magic tweaks for my aged cable modem for a sec, ISP won't send me a new one :/
* JosefK sighs
<JosefK> biab
<Michael_T_King> lol
<Michael_T_King> what a goon.
<Michael_T_King> lets see.
<Kain> Does gutsy use tracker or does it still use beagle?
<kervel> hello, since this night (gutsy) dhclient doesn't work anymore. it complains about "permission denied". i think it drops too much privileges (when i remove the "dhcp" user and group, where dhclient does a setuid to, everything starts to work) .. i originally posted this on #ubuntu but there i was told this is the right place ...
<riri> Hi
<elkbuntu> kervel, have you reported it on launchpad?
<Zapek> if I lock the screen under compiz, I cannot enter my password into the string anymore. now the question is if it's a compiz bug or a gnome-screensaver bug?
<kervel> elkbuntu i found many reports with similar errors. most of them were because of faulty drivers, i didn't find any one yet with problems with privileges
<kervel> elkbuntu i want to know if others are suffering from the problem too .. it could be a local problem here
<kervel> i'm already using this machine since hoary, and i never did a fresh install .. so
<elkbuntu> kervel, if you put it up on launchpad, more people will be able to find it. at worst, it gets rejected. at best, you find a fix
<elmargol> Was someone able to start tribe 3 on qemu?
<gutsytrials> I am SO lost on this grub problem.
<gutsytrials> read about 20 things, tried about 20 things.  Have no idea what is going on.  Why is it so hard to just get grub to recognize where I JUST installed gutsy?
<riri> i am on vmware gusty
<riri> because i can't start it from an acer core duo2 with xpress 1200S
<Xemanth> start it?
<riri> i mean boot
<Xemanth> have you tried alt disc
<Xemanth> alternative*
<riri> no desktop
<riri> do you mean cd alternative ?
<Xemanth> alternative cd
<Xemanth> there's desktop cd and alternative cd
<riri> yes
<Xemanth> desktop cd boots to desktop :)
<riri> i choose desktop
<Xemanth> xorg has problems with ati gfx chips
<riri> becaus i wanted to try it as livecd
<Xemanth> when does system hang?
<riri> i guess i already have it with feisty
<riri> just at beginning
<Xemanth> it falls to command line when trying to start X or just hangs with black screen
<Xemanth> try hitting ctrl alt f1
<riri> i have got a message kind of kan find kernel and hex number
<Xemanth> nice :)
<Xemanth> problem might be in sata controller hmm-m
<Xemanth> what laptop do you exactly have?
<riri> i am trying it on another pc
<riri> with ati 9200
<riri> i will see
<riri> aspire
<Xemanth> one othe things, maybe your cd is defected or something...
<Xemanth> thing*
<riri> i am trying now on another pc
<Xemanth> ye
<riri> looks like booting
<riri> passed the problem on the acer
<Xemanth> heh
<riri> i guess it's ati which is not recognise
<Xemanth> problem might be sata/pata controller
<riri> works on the radeon 9200 on the other pc !
<riri> is there any thing to do ?
<Xemanth> 9200 is antique :)
<riri> lol
<riri> but working ! lol
<Xemanth> old stuff do
<riri> yes always
<Xemanth> what acer aspire do you have?
<riri> can we upgrade feisty to gutsy
<Xemanth> you will break whole system with that :D
<riri> core duo 2
<Xemanth> there are many acer aspire system which have c2d
<Xemanth> :P
<riri> i will ask my wife if i can format her computer ! lol
<Xemanth> if you want to use gutsy you can try it with vmware
<riri> yes sorry
<riri> T671 - PB7Z
<riri> yes i talking to you from kde4 konversation on vmware
<Xemanth> wtf 430e :D
<riri> but i am interested in the new feature of kde4
<riri> i can't get it runing on feisty
<gutsytrials> My grub is giving Error 22, but when I try sudo grub-install /dev/sdc2
<gutsytrials> It says Could not find device for /boot.
<gutsytrials> so... what do I do?
<gutsytrials> Would it fix it if I just deleted the grub directory and reinstalled?
<riri> plasma seems to be working on vmware kde4 a bit dark (black can we change the color ?)
<gutsytrials> I changed the flag in gparted to boot will that do it?
<Xemanth> don't think so
<gutsytrials> So how do I fix my grub?  I've read like 20 pages, and tried like 30 different things.
<Xemanth> grub is one of the hardest software to understand for me :D
<gutsytrials> You're not kidding!
<gutsytrials> and #grub is no help at all.
<Xemanth> gutsytrials: is sdc2 your boot partition ?
<gutsytrials> maybe?
<Xemanth> :D
<gutsytrials> That's where the grub directory is!
<Xemanth> yeah then it is
<gutsytrials> OK!  So now what do I do?
<Xemanth> hmm-m
<Xemanth> i just remember that always when i sc*ew grub like that, the fastest thing to fix it is to reinstall :D
<gutsytrials> wait, no that can't be it.
<gutsytrials> I just did reinstall!
<gutsytrials> where the hell did /dev/sdd1 Come from?
<gutsytrials> And what IS it?
<gutsytrials> what if I just delete all of grub?
<gutsytrials> How do I find out my /dev/sdx from the disk-3 that shows up in nautilus?
<Xemanth> gutsytrials: you can try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<Xemanth> gutsytrials: you can see your partition with sudo fdisk -l
<Xemanth> mount -command tells which partition are mounted where
<gutsytrials> yeah, I found it.
<gutsytrials> I'll try that.
<gutsytrials> It claims success!
<gutsytrials> How can I be sure that that drive is my boot drive?
<Xemanth> in next boot :P
<Xemanth> :D
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<cRhYlove> How do I enable nvidia in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cRhYlove> thnx!
<cRhYlove> Yeah, but the restricted drivers are not in my System menu!
<Hobbsee> kubuntu doesnt have a restricted drivers thing yet
<Hobbsee> you cna install the ubuntu one
<cRhYlove> No this is Gutsy 7.10 Tribe 3, 64 bit edition.
<cRhYlove> no kubuntu.
<cRhYlove> And there is NO restricted driver option in the system menu.
<noob0-alpha3> testing gutsy alpha3 to see if mdadm works (mdadm didn't work for me in feisty with software raid 5). I installed from the alternative cd and I see a device /dev/md0, but trying to sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid fails...what to do?
<cRhYlove> Is this like some crazy ass new bug?
<Hobbsee> actually, i noticed that gone.  not sure where
<cRhYlove> what's the terminal code for it?
<cRhYlove> Maybe just the menu is missing?
<noob0-alpha3> mdadm: i'm seeing the same behaviour as in feisty, namely that my drives dont all get created so my raid cant be assembled
<noob0-alpha3> ls /dev/sd*
<noob0-alpha3> /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdd1
<noob0-alpha3> no /dev/sda1
<tatters> been trying to upgrade keep getting   "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found ""  is there any way to remedy this?
<noob0-alpha3> well back to edgy..
<cRhYlove> could that be related to my problem?
<Hobbsee> tatters: check whether it exists....
<Hobbsee> i doubt the commercial repo is there for gutsy yest
<tatters> apparently it does not exist YET it says it has been released, I followed the advice to update, upgrade and then run update-manager -d , I did not add that link to the repos it di it automatically
<lamalex> I'd be surpised if the commercial repo was open for gutsy yet
<Hobbsee> tatters: ubuntu tribe 3 si released.  it in no way mentions the canonical commercial repository.
<lamalex> they usually don't open that until release
<tatters> Y would it be in the download list if it not yet available..do I just ignore the message till it becomes live?
<lamalex> remote that repo from your sources.list
<tatters> k
<cRhYlove> So does this mean I can't have Nvidia drivers yet (and compiz-fusion)? Or am I having a separate and weirder problem?
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: what happens if you run restricted<tab> from a command line?  what does it output?
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: are you on teh live cd, or in the installed system?
<cRhYlove> installed.
<cRhYlove> it was on the live cd, funny enough!
<Hobbsee> what does apt-cache policy restricted-manager say?
<cRhYlove> installed: (none)
<Hobbsee> darn.
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: how was it on the tribe 3 live cd?
<Hobbsee> it wasnt for me...
<cRhYlove> yeah, that's a pretty serious error in tribe 3, no?
<cRhYlove> it was on the live cd, but now installed system, it is MIA.
<Hobbsee> not.....really a critical bug, no.
<Hobbsee> for a tribe
<cRhYlove> can i get it in synaptic?
<Hobbsee> yep
<cRhYlove> hurray!
<cRhYlove> :)
<cRhYlove> Probably have to reboot in a second.
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: there are more serious bugs in tribe 3, let me tell you...
<cRhYlove> Where should I report this one?
<cRhYlove> I'm sure! LOL
<coNP> anyone trying to use liferea?
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: wouldnt bother - we're looking into it now
<coNP> anyone aware why gparted is *so* slow?
<cRhYlove> cool.
<cRhYlove> well, off to reboot!
<cRhYlove> :D
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: it's a bug in soyuz, which is part of the build infrastructure
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: which is why i held off asking you to report it :)
<cRhYlove> good 2 know.
<cRhYlove> brb
<cRhYlove> Hey, I was also missing the compiz config settings manager, and had to add it by hand in synaptic.
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: by design.  neither are in main.
<Hobbsee> apt-cache madison <packagename>
<Hobbsee> as in, the main stuff is just the defaults, no config.  at least at the moment
<Hobbsee> no extras
<cRhYlove> I can't find emerald themes in synaptic!
<Dannilion> hello
<Dannilion> does anyone know how to get direct rendering on with an intel 945 graphics card and gutsy?
<crdlb> Dannilion, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<crdlb> Dannilion, did you get that?
<Dannilion> nope :(
<Dannilion> my laptop's battery died- the power cable had come out
<crdlb> Dannilion, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<Dannilion> okay, installing
<crdlb> that's the free DRI package
<Dannilion> :)
<crdlb> for a (short) while gutsy wasn't going to include it on the cd
<crdlb> due to a misunderstanding I guess
<Dannilion> It wasn't on the CD yesterday
<Dannilion> yay! It works!
<Dannilion> thanks crdlb
<Hobbsee> crdlb: Dannilion thanks for raising that
<Hobbsee> hmm..  this having the ubuntu seeds here is kinda inconvenient
<pawan> hi
<Dannilion> hi
<pawan> can ubuntu be used with windows
<coNP> pawan: what do you mean?
<pawan> i have windows installed in my system
<Dannilion> you can dual boot it, yes
* Dannilion is dual booting XP and Kubuntu
<pawan> now i wanna set ubuntu without destroying windows
<coNP> it is possible
<Dannilion> easiest way is a new harddrive
<pawan> how to make partitions
<pawan> i have fat32 filesystem
<Dannilion> the way I did it was to defrag Windows, then resize the partition and use the free space to create my Linux partitions
<pawan> does it preserver the data
<Dannilion> it did for me, but I made sure there was plenty of free space and defragged first
<jussi01> defrag several times...
<pawan> cant we use without defrag
<jussi01> I recommend at least 3
<pawan> i should defrag all the drives three times
<jussi01> yes
<pawan> my hard disk is 400gb
<jussi01> it will minimise the amount of risk of losing data
<pawan> with 10 partitions
<jussi01> the 2nd and 3rd times will be much quicker
<Anton99> a am defragmented 10 times :) the last been only 2 minutes long :P
<jussi01> your call... but thats my reccomendation...
<pawan> if i create manully linux partition
<Dannilion> I only defragged once, but it was a new install of XP :p
<pawan> in have window xp and windows 2008 server installed
<pawan> one partion is fat32 and other is ntfs
<Anton99> better resize NTFS
<Anton99> this is more secure
<Anton99> :)
<pawan> how much space does ubuntu takes
<Anton99> approx. 2GB
<pawan> i ntfs partition is 19.5 gb
<pawan> with free 10 gb
<Anton99> ok, you can defrag and resize to 15Gb
<Anton99> and give 5Gb to / and 0.5Gb to swap
<Anton99> how much RAM you have?
<pawan> 512mb
<pawan> how to resize
<Anton99> you are already defragmented?
<pawan> i started the defragmentation process
<pawan> of the 19.5 gb drive
<Anton99> ok. how important info is on this partition?
<pawan> the os windows 2008 server is there
<Anton99> i hate mustdie servers :)
<pawan> do i have to defrag all the partions or only the 19.5 gb partition
<Anton99> only what partition you want to resize
<pawan> the 19.5 gb
<Anton99> yes :)
<pawan> i started the defrag process
<pawan> but why to defrag
<rohan> can someone please check and mark this bug as confirmed ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/127053 ..  i am almost sure that it's a real bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127053 in sun-java6 "Problem in sun-java6-jdk documentation" [Undecided,New] 
<Anton99> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<rohan> Anton99: if that was directed towards me, i wonder what was the purpose ?
<rohan> it's a bug i reported myself
<coNP> rohan: I'll check
<rohan> coNP: thanks
<coNP> btw you can say bug 127053
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127053 in sun-java6 "Problem in sun-java6-jdk documentation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127053
<rohan> ah, i didn't know ;)
<coNP> ubotu is quite smart :)
<rohan> i think there was a different bot for it .. ubugtu or so
<coNP> (altough it is only a *bot*)
<coNP> it is history now
<rohan> any reason why ?
<Pici> ubugtu and ubotu were merged
<rohan> ah ok
<JosefK> is anyone having trouble switching between X and vtt's with 'nvidia-glx', 'nvidia-glx-new' and an 8800GTS?
<Anton99> :) no
<Anton99> i have FX5500 :D
<coNP> btw. anyone using liferea
<coNP> and having troubles while updating feeds?
<rohan> coNP: please ping me once you look into the bug ..
<coNP> rohan: I get the source
<coNP> rohan: 37% [1 sun-java6 40661632/109MB 37%]                               134kB/s 8m29s
<rohan> ah ok, coNP
<rohan> coNP: err, to mark it as confirmed you could've just got teh binary package ? :)
<coNP> 1. I don't have enough space for that
<coNP> 2. If it is so, I can fix it quickly
<coNP> (3. use the source, luke :))
<rohan> ah ok
<coNP> rohan: what is the version of jdk you have?
<rohan> coNP: java version "1.6.0_01"
<coNP> try to update, java 1.6.0_02 seems to have this fixed
<rohan> coNP: ah ok .. thanks
<coNP> yw, rohan
<coNP> did you try that
<rohan> i can't try it right now .. but if it's fixed, can you mark it that way, coNP ?
<Dannilion> okay, is there a guide to getting compiz fusion working nicely in Kubuntu?
<jussi01> Dannilion: it doesnt like kubuntu right now...
<Dannilion> okay
<Dannilion> I shall install beryl then
<jussi01> Dannilion: I have it and it has a few bugs atm
<Dannilion> such as?
<jussi01> like maxiised windows, and shadows are nasty...
<Dannilion> (apart from a distinct lack of instructions anywhere for gutsy and kde)
<Dannilion> ahh
<Anton99> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Anton99> ;
<Dannilion> do they have instructions for compiz fusion in kubuntu gutsy?
<jussi01> Dannilion: I dont think so
<jussi01> Dannilion: best off asking in #ubuntu-effects
<rohan> coNP: thank you for testing that bug. if it's solved, please mark it .. because it's not good to mark one's own bugs
<rohan> bbl for now
<Dannilion> okay
<kahrn> Anyone alive?
<Dannilion> I am
<kahrn> Are you using xubuntu tribe 3? I'm having a little problem with xfce4-mount-plugin (possibly a bug) and wondered if anyone else was having the same problem.
<Anton99> kahrn, this same :)
<pawan> hi
<kahrn> you have the same problem?
<kahrn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505436
<pawan> what is wubi
<pawan> hello
<coNP> oh, rohan is left
<coNP> it is a pity
<jussi01> coNP: you saw his comments earlier?
<coNP> yep, but I don't want to install java
<coNP> java6 I mean
<coNP> np, I get the package and check that
<tech404> does anyone know how the compiz/beryl fusion is effecting gusty?
<crdlb> tech404, hmm?
<crdlb> well it's gutsy, and gutsy will ship with compiz fusion enabled by default
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> now ur tempting me to test it out lol
<eagles0513875> but ive installed so much im just asking to break something
<tech404> thanks for the correction, is it fairly stable in the current release
<blizzow> Anyone here been successful with installing VMware on Gutsy?
<eagles0513875> blizzow: u running 64bit
<blizzow> nope.
<eagles0513875> its rather complicated
<eagles0513875> blizzow: i use something more light weight and its so easy to setup its called virtual box i tried it on a 64bit versino of gutsy with no luck
<blizzow> I don't mind rtfm'ing as long as someone points me to the fm.
<eagles0513875> im no help
<eagles0513875> blizzow: try out virtual box its actually a lighter weight virtual machine software
<eagles0513875> vry similar to vmwareserver
<blizzow> Is it in a special repository?  I don't see it in my package list.
<eagles0513875> u have to go and download the source and compile it from source from their site
<stdin> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<eagles0513875> stdin: j/w does any 64bit version of kubuntu run 32bit apps
<stdin> eagles0513875: with the 32bit compatibility libs, yes
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: welcome back
<Hobbsee> ty
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: thought u were out for the night
<eagles0513875> stdin: u much of a programmer
<stdin> not really, I'm just learning C++ (i bought a book)
<eagles0513875> damn ok its so hard to find good programmers lol
<stdin> try in the -devel channels, there's a few in those
<eagles0513875> stdin: its a project of mine own designing my own distro a cluster version
<blizzow> Why, why why, do programmers insist on reinventing the wheel?
<stdin> because the wheel is imperfect :p
<blizzow> stdin: If programmers worked on fixing the first wheel instead of re-inventing it, the wheel would've been perfected eons ago.
<stdin> but now there are lots of wheels to suit your needs. (and I'm liking the wheel analogy :p )
<eagles0513875> lol i like too
<mrfeetio> are the kde4 packages in the gutsy repos?
<stdin> yeah
<mrfeetio> are they kept up to date?
<stdin> I think they are the alpha ones, 3.80.3
<mrfeetio> thanks
<stdin> but if you want up-to-date it's best to grab the svn source
<Gadi> hello, all.  I have been working on a liveCD based on gutsy for a bit, which was working well until I recently upgraded the kernel to -8 (from -7) and now, it appears the loop device is broken
<Gadi> is this a known issue?
<Gadi> (I mean mounting a loop device within the initramfs)
<pvandewyngaerde> hmm, i broke it   adept and firefox dont work anymore
<pvandewyngaerde> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[9539] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<Some_Person> When will the old Gusty Gibbon be out?
<Pici> Some_Person: 10/07 is all goes well. Hence version 7.10 :)
<pvandewyngaerde> 7.10 = 2007.10 = oktober
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: /topic
<Some_Person> Why does the topic say "Go Ape"?
<Some_Person> oh, so thats how they get the version numbers
<Some_Person> but why the go ape?
<Pici> Some_Person: Gibbons are a type of monkey
<Some_Person> oh
<Some_Person> What was the first release of Ubuntu?
<geem> hiyas
<Pici> !codenames | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<jussi01> Some_Person: go read the ubuntu website...
<ubunut> i wanna help the developers
<ubunut> i'll be the test idjet
<Some_Person> But I've heard of pre-4.10 releases: 4.04 and 3.10
<ubunut> i have newb mentality
<Some_Person> or were those just typos?
<ubunut> i could be useful
<ubunut> and i need a job
<ubunut> HaHa HaHa HaHa HaHa HaHa
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@adsl-70-128-155-102.dsl.snantx.sbcglobal.net]  by Hobbsee
* ubunut was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by Hobbsee (right then.)
<PriceChild> Some_Person, those don't/didn't exist, you are offtopic for this channel.
<corevette> are desktop effects going to be on kubuntu by default also?
<borschty> i got the problem that my ubuntu does not boot up anymore, it just loads the kernel, but it does not seem to find the disks, after some time i got into the busybox console now and /dev/disk/by-uuid does not exist - got something changed in that area lately?
<pvandewyngaerde> did you change partitions ?
<borschty> no
<borschty> maybe i have to add that the pc completely locked up during an upgrade
<borschty> i rebootet, using an older kernel, which had not gone throug configuration and did a dpkg-reconfigure -a (iirc) to configure the missing packages
<borschty> after that i reinstalled the linux-* packages, udev, grub, initramfs-tools, just to be on the safe side, cause the crash happened somewhere during the configuration of those
<kalman> hi, all. I just upgraded to gutsy from feisty
<kalman> however I'm still using kde 3.7.5
<kalman> how to upgrade to 4 ?
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<databuddy> yey happyness ;)
<databuddy> compy in ter mailzorz :>
<kalman> my question is, if instead I was installing Tribe 3 CD which KDE whould I have installed ?
<kalman> if I see on the web site it seems I would have installed KDE 4 Alpha 2. Am I wrong ?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> 3.5.7
<kalman> ok
<kalman> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<kalman> ok
<jussi01> !info kde gutsy
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<databuddy> jussi01 if one installed via tribe 2 - any reason to try instlaling tribe 3 if one keeps up with the updates? other than verifying that the installer works better of course :D
<jussi01> databuddy: no, its exactly the same...
<jussi01> afaik
<databuddy> figured - just checking
<jussi01> :D
<databuddy> i had the install bug at manual partitioning on 3 boxes
<databuddy> might try the tribe 3 to see if they got that or wat ;)
<jussi01> databuddy: did you report a bug?
<databuddy> jussi01 yeah - its known - just gotta killall ubiquity and sudo ubiquity from terminal
<databuddy> which then seems to work fine
<jussi01> databuddy: ok, great. I hate t when people come across bugs and tell no-one...
<databuddy> jussi01 thats why im in here.
<databuddy> didnt want gutsy to go like feisty did.
<jussi01> databuddy: fair play to you. keep up the good work
<databuddy> ^^
<Raystlin_FM> anyone know how to set dolphin as the default file manager instead of konqueror?
<kalman> Raystilin_FM: I'm interested as well
<jussi01> Raystlin_FM: yes, i do
<Raystlin_FM> sweet!!! is it a pain to do?
<jussi01> right click on a folder, and click properties, then the little spanner, then add dolphin as the first one there
<jussi01> simple
<databuddy> gah
<databuddy> what would be the implications if i had only 1 2gb stick of ram in vs 2 1 gb sticks?
<databuddy> i really want to take the system to 4GB within about 6 weeks but i dont have the cash to get the larger size both at once
<databuddy> i.e. how much performace would i lose by not using the ddr2 function?
<jussi01> databuddy: it will still run ok
<databuddy> jussi01 as long as i get the same model is that ok for future ram upgrade to run in twin with the first?
<jussi01> yeah, i believe so...
<databuddy> ya
<databuddy> main thing is mobo only says it supports 1.8v ram which tosses out this 1.9v stick i was looking at =[
<databuddy> was quite nice too @_@
<kahrn> anyone else have the problem of Xfce interface freezing up when a window moves from one desktop to another?
<kahrn> in tribe 3
<jussi01> databuddy: where are you?
<databuddy> los angeles
<databuddy> you jussi01?
<databuddy> wb kahrn and ive not tried that interface sorry
<kahrn> thanks.
<jussi01> databuddy: im an aussie... but i live in finland
<databuddy> o nice
<kahrn> actually the reason i got dc'd was caused it froze when i changed virtual desktop again :/
<databuddy> hows finland treating you?
<databuddy> kahrn i figured so
<databuddy> do you have the extras enabled on the desktop pretty stuff?
<kahrn> nope.
<jussi01> databuddy: very well. :)
<databuddy> grah
<databuddy> opinions on whether its worth an extra 30 bucks to go from cas5 to cas4 ?
<borschty_> ok, i worked arround the problem of not booting by changing the uuids in fstab and menu.lst to the device-names... i already reinstalled udev and volumeid (and some other stuff)... but /dev/disk/by-uuid is still missing
<kahrn> borschty, does the kernel give that error when booting?
<jussi01> databuddy: not knowing what cas 4 or cas 5 is... i cant help...
<databuddy> ha latencys on ram
<databuddy> also seeing some ram without heat spreaders -
<jussi01> oh, ummm, still no idea. if you have the money, do it
<borschty_> kahrn:no... actually it was the only thing booting, before i changed the uuids ;)
<jsestri2> is there a way to read the bootlog? It goes past so fast I can't read it, and there's a fail on it i'd like to see...also my boot is hanging before the command prompt...
<davmor2> What would cause the fonts to be screwy on my laptop but not on my desktop?  By screwy, they're about an inch or so in size
<davmor2> I was wondering if it might be the intel 945 display driver?
<databuddy> davmor2 check your dpi settings
<davmor2> thanks will do
<lontra> isn't there a new kde splash screen in gutsy?
<kazukisan> Anyone know how to get ati running direct rendering yes
<kazukisan> ?
<databuddy> kazukisan eh?
<databuddy> what card do you have
<kazukisan> ati Radeon x800
* databuddy pokes masterloki
<databuddy> ah let me run over to the other box brb
<masterloki> ok
<kazukisan> when i did a fresh install desktop effects was working i installed fglrx but removed it and went back to backup of xorg.conf but desktop effects dont work, but direct rendering was never on when i first installed
<masterloki> i assume that you started by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<crysalys> anybody know if acid rip can do more than mpg or avi, i want to do an exact backup of a movie
<masterloki> why fglrx ? not needed - ati drivers do fine usually
<masterloki> crysalys, look at dvd decryptor google that and mrbass
<kazukisan> i dont know why i was a retard lol
* masterloki shrugs
<kazukisan> ill try running reconfigure see if that helps anything
<masterloki> its a common choice naw wait
<kazukisan> k
<DanaG> Oh, if you want to pause the bootlog, hit scroll lock.
<DanaG> However, it sometimes doesn't work.
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kazukisan> whos pasting?
<masterloki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30617/
<masterloki> thats current xorg.conf with dual mons both with 3d working
<kazukisan> k let me take a look
<masterloki> now show me yours ;-)
<kazukisan> one sec i will have to get on xchat with box
<masterloki> ? just ssh in no?
<kazukisan> this laptop is windows
<masterloki> i only really need device and screen section
<kazukisan> o
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> imma run back to the other compy :)
<kazukisan> k
<databuddy> baCK
<kazukisan> lol
<databuddy> nothing like walking 10 feet lol
<crysalys> masterloki: will dvd decrypter run in Feisty?
<databuddy> crysalys absolutely
<databuddy> follow the mrbass guide to the letter, and you should be fine
<kazukisan> there we go
<kazukisan> okay one sec
<databuddy> though for shrinking nothing beats css -
<kazukisan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kazukisan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30619/ there ya go thats mine
<crysalys> databuddy: dvd decrypter creates an iso correct?
<kazukisan-lap> ------- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30617/   ---- ignore this
<databuddy> crysalys absolutely
<databuddy> kazukisan which then? 19 or 17? lol
<kazukisan> 17 is yours
<databuddy> ah
<kazukisan> 19 is mine
<crysalys> databuddy: what program do I use to then burn it to a dvd-r?
<databuddy> kazukisan join me in #flood
<kazukisan> k
<databuddy> crysalys k3b beats everything out there
<crysalys> is dvd decrypter and k3b available through synaptic?
<databuddy> crysalys i told you how to get dvddecryptor - k3b, however is.
<kazukisan> dvd decryptor is the way to go but you have to use wine for dvd decryptor
<crysalys> kazukisan: i have not had great success with wine in ubuntu
<kazukisan> is it installed ?
<crysalys> kazukisan: I tried to use it in edgy and I had nothing but problems
<kazukisan> i find the best way to get wine working correctly is to get the build-essentials package and also do a apt-get build-dep wine
<databuddy> crysalys what hardware are you running?
<databuddy> kazukisan bah
<kazukisan> then download the source of wine and build
<databuddy> sudo apt-get install wine
<crysalys> kazukisan: no i do not have it installed on Feisty
<databuddy> winecfg - set to nt4.0 i think it is
<databuddy> good to go
<kazukisan> listen to databuddy he has better way
<databuddy> utorrent works fine, dvd-decryptor works fine
<databuddy> has to be a certain version for decryptor otherwise it doesnt see the drives
<databuddy> so again, what hardware are you running there crysalys
<crysalys> databuddy: im running pentium Dual core 1 gig ram
<databuddy> yeah i wouldnt worry about it
<voidmage> is apparmor installed by default now?
<voidmage> a dist-upgrade is prompting me to install it
<databuddy> i had good luck with wine in most versions to date
<databuddy> but then again, what were you trying to run in wine crysalys?
<crysalys> databuddy: so your way is a good way to get it and install it?
<databuddy> crysalys ive never had trouble.
<databuddy> and i'm here to help you ;)
<crysalys> I want to make some copies of some of my dvd movies.  But no one can agree on which program is the best to use to do it.  Currently I am ripping one with acidrip but i dont know if it will do anything other than mpg or avi?
<lontra> minor bug ... but ... after upgrading to gutsy all my artwork changed except ksplash.  ksplash still uses the old default background.  is there a workaround for this so that i can get ksplash to use the up-to-date version that uses the gutsy background?
<voidmage> lontra: I have the same issue, I don't think a new ksplash has been made yet
<databuddy> crysalys if your making a copy and want a perfect iso nothing beats dvd-decryptor.
<voidmage> does anyone know what stuff would depend on app armor?
<databuddy> if you want to rip to avi there's many ways to go about it - crack vobs and reencode via mencoder for instance etc
<lontra> voidmage: i thought there is a new ksplash that uses the default gutsy background instead of feisty's wallpaper .. oh well, minor
<crysalys> databuddy: i will attempt your instructions and see what happens.  can you send me all the steps again.
<databuddy> 1. google mr bass + dvd decryptor
<databuddy> 2. sudo apt-get install wine
<crysalys> databuddy: is that all databuddy?
<databuddy> to get you started
<databuddy> tell me when you found the guide and spam me the linky
<crysalys> databuddy: ok hold on
<crysalys> databuddy: ok i googled mrbass + dvd decryptor
<voidmage> does anyone know what depends on apparmor?
<voidmage> or how i could easily find that?
<crysalys> databuddy: heres the link
<crysalys> databuddy: http://www.mrbass.org/dvdrip/
<databuddy> http://www.mrbass.org/dvdrip/#dvddecrypter
<crysalys> databuddy: ok now sudo apt-get wine . . .
<databuddy> ya
<crysalys> databuddy: running it right now
<databuddy> http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<databuddy> ah there it is
<crysalys> databuddy: ok terminal says its done
<databuddy> crysalys ok great
<databuddy> in that same terminal do winecfg
<databuddy> crap
<databuddy> gotta take roomate tow ork
<databuddy> i'll be back in about 10 minutes
<databuddy> kazukisan-lap same 2u im sorry
<crysalys> databuddy: ok is it pretty simple from here?
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-21
<jsestri2> Could someone post a proper bootlog, mine is hanging somewhere after "Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)" I'd like to figure out what is next...
<jsestri2> Does anyoneknow what log file the Message ... [OK] 's appear in?
<crysalys> databuddy, you back yet
<crysalys> ?
<ShackJack> Hi gutsy users... Just wondering - what is the perferred method of virtualization in Gutsy - is it KVM? I can't seem to install VMWare from the repos dues to dependency problems
<ShackJack> I fear I might not be able to run KVM (trying now)... I have a core duo 2050, but I don't think it supports virtualization...
<masterloki> crysalys,
<masterloki> ok im here
<masterloki> <<--- same guy this is nix box
<masterloki> ok let me get to where u are
<masterloki> i hgav
<masterloki> i have wine in already and utorrent installed
<masterloki> winecfg set to nt 4.0
<masterloki> click on drives tab and click autodetect
<masterloki> click on any that show drive mapping /media/cdrom*
<masterloki> [here mine is h:] 
<crysalys> masterloki: ok i accidently closed wine
<masterloki> crysalys, no big deal
<masterloki> click show advanced and make sure type is cd-rom
* masterloki waits for you to rerun winecfg and catch up
<crysalys> masterloki: should i config wine again?
<masterloki> yes
<masterloki> set to nt 4.0 and then go to drives tab as stated above
<crysalys> masterloki: in terminal?
<masterloki> crysalys, yes
<crysalys> masterloki: ok ive got the window open.  it is on Win NT
<masterloki> 4.0 ? good
<masterloki> next click on drives tab
<crysalys> masterloki: or rather Win 2000 sorry
<masterloki> win2000 no good
<crysalys> masterloki: on Win NT 4.0
<masterloki> good push apply then go to drives tab
<masterloki> when on drives tab push autodetect
<crysalys> masterloki: ok, auto dectect . . .
<masterloki> see the one[s]  that say /media/cdrom ?
<masterloki> click on the drive letter for it
<crysalys> masterloki: ok
<masterloki> so in the text box it shows say /media/cdrom0
<masterloki> good now push show advanced
<masterloki> make sure type is cd-rom
<crysalys> masterloki: ok
<masterloki> if you have multiple optical drives do this for each
<masterloki> then push apply
<masterloki> then push ok - thats the wine cfg for this
<masterloki> now in that terminal [after you closed the config]  do: cd ~/Desktop
<masterloki> wine SetupDVDDecrypter_3.5.4.0.exe
<masterloki> accept defaults - when it gives popup on checking if newerversions are availiable say no to just that - the apps original webby is dead
<ShackJack> !enter | masterloki
<ubotu> masterloki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<masterloki> the box for run dvd decrypter will be checked - thats fine push finish - autoruns it
<crysalys> masterloki: ok   so its pretty straight forward then huh
<masterloki> ShackJack, each line is a seperate step / command its needed
<masterloki> crysalys, sure now it probably gave a wierd devicelocontrol error but found the optical drive right?
<crysalys> masterloki: yes it did
<masterloki> ok go to tools >> settings
<crysalys> ok
<masterloki> Make sure in DVD Decrypter Setttings under I/O tab STPI - Microsoft is checked.
<voidmage> my friend tried to upgrade to gutsy and got a MDADM error
<voidmage> something about not finding devices listed in his conf file
<masterloki> Also I recommend under Device tab to set it to Eject tray after read and write.
<crysalys> masterloki: ok
<crysalys> masterloki: got it
<jsestri2> What does this mean: "mdadm: No devices listed in the conf file were found."
<masterloki> crysalys, so now it works - lets get it working awesomely and uuber stable
<crysalys> ok
<crysalys> whats next
<masterloki> grab and unzip the dll listed in that guide to your desktop
<crysalys> ok
<crysalys> hold on
<crysalys> alright, what now
<voidmage> "MDADM: No devices listed in conf file were found "
<masterloki> in terminal you should be on the desktop still right?
<masterloki> cp *.dll /home/YOURUSERNAME/.wine/drive_c/windows/system
<crysalys> yes
<masterloki> did that? good. now: cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<crysalys> now what?
<crysalys> ok
<masterloki> gah my bad do: cd ../dosdevices
<crysalys> wait a tic
<masterloki> [the ../ means go up a level and then to what you specify btw] 
<masterloki> so the directory you should be in is /home/username/.wine/dosdevices
<crysalys> so i type exactly what you typed? cd ../dosdevices?
<masterloki> yes
<crysalys> ok
<crysalys> done
<jsestri2> can someone give me a boot log?
<masterloki> do: ls -l  [this should show a link to /media/cdrom0] 
<masterloki> jsestri2, yeah gimme a second
<jsestri2> masterloki: thank you
<crysalys> ok . . .
<masterloki> crysalys, what drive did it say? again mine was h:
<crysalys> mine is h as well actually
<masterloki> ok: rm h:
<masterloki> ln -s /media/cdrom h:
<crysalys> type that in terminal?
<crysalys> rm h:
<masterloki> yes
<crysalys> and then -s /media/cdrom h:
<masterloki> no then ln -s /media/cdrom h:
<masterloki> ln means make symbolic link
<crysalys> ok sorry
<crysalys> ok that is done...now
<masterloki> well it means make link i think the s means symbolic actually - man ls tells all about it
<masterloki> ok now: sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg
<crysalys> ok running nwow
<crysalys> now
<crysalys> this sucks. im gonna be late
<masterloki> your down to 2 steps! 45 seconds more ;)
<crysalys> your help is so very appreciated.
<crysalys> ok whats next
<masterloki> when that is done run: update-menus [as user no sudo] 
<crysalys> ok
<crysalys> running now
<masterloki> then when thats done do: killall gnome-panel
<masterloki> and vua la! you have wine section for your menu correctly showing dvd-decryptor.
<crysalys> do that in terminal as well?
<masterloki> www.utorrent.com get and install that - same settings should work fine for the future
<masterloki> crysalys,  yes
<crysalys> awesome!!!  your rock
<masterloki> but of course install utorrent when you get time lol - sorry to take so long btw
<masterloki> and enjoi the ripping ;-)
<crysalys> Thanks so much
<masterloki> nbd - just remember how its done for the next person XD
<masterloki> [i.e. turn on logging in xchat!] 
<masterloki> and btw for the most mirc like irc client try kvirc - im a gnome user but there are a few kde apps that just work awesomely for some reason
<masterloki> kvirc is stable to about 2 dozen chans in my experience
<masterloki> ok hf. jsestri2 ok great what log exactly? /var/log/what?
<jsestri2> masterloki: /var/log/boot -- youmight have to turn on bootlogd
<masterloki> gah
<jsestri2> masterloki: my install is f'd good...and I'm grasping at straws to find somewhere i go wrong
<masterloki> nope got one let me paste it
<crysalys> ttyl
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<masterloki> ttyl crysalys
<jsestri2> masterloki: great
<masterloki> gah no nothing logged - but i'll restart for u- tell me how to start the daemon?
<jsestri2> umm
<jsestri2> s /etc/default/bootlogd BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=yes
<jsestri2> there should be a line like that in that file that says no
<masterloki> bingo one sec
<masterloki> ok restarting system
<masterloki> ok lets paste that
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<masterloki> hm it didnt actually turn on.
<jsestri2> masterloki: damn...not sure how to get it to start then... damnit
<jsestri2> masterloki: you wouldn't happen to know much about the boot process would you?
<jsestri2> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jsestri2> masterloki: you wouldn't happen to know what the feisty repo's are or where I can find them listed?
<masterloki> jsestri2, try googling source-o-matic
<masterloki> ok jsestri2 seems that there is no rc3.d/bootlogd nor rc5.d/bootlogd and i
<masterloki> 'm betting thats the problem gimme sec
<jsestri2> k
<blizzow> My wireless network icon stopped scanning for networks, now it only shows the manual configuration for my home WAP.  Anyone know how to get the network scanner back?
<masterloki> yeah jsestri2 bootlogd is broken on this system -
<jsestri2> masterloki: oh well, thanks for trying
<jsestri2> i wish crimsun was on, he always has answers
<ShackJack> Hi - seems I cant enable virtualization in my core duo t2050, so KVM would seem to be out. Will VMWare be updated to the new kernel in Gutsy (getting dependency issues, ATM) or is there a preffered way to run guest OSs in processors without virtualization?
<ShackJack> jsestri2: The answer is "42" :)
<jsestri2> shackjack: if only it were true...
<masterloki> ShackJack, ive always installed vmware server directly from them
<ShackJack> masterloki: They have deb packages or you compile?
<masterloki> its run on processors as old as atholon 2000+ - and as for the rest i have no answer
<jsestri2> ShackJack, they have packages you ahve to compile and run
<masterloki> ShackJack, they have a .bin and you run it installs etc
<ShackJack> Gutsy repos have some missing packages, it seems...
<masterloki> work in progress ShackJack ~_^
<ShackJack> O.K. will check it out... Why the frigg would they make a Core Duo that didn't support virtualization -- damn Dells :)
<ShackJack> masterloki: Oh, yeah for sure - I know what I signed on for :)
<jsestri2> ShackJack? isn't it available in bios?
* ShackJack wishes he could use KVM
<masterloki> jsestri2, bump this with me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54259
<masterloki> arg - closed
<ShackJack> jsestri2: No, and I looked for BIOS upgrade, but it doesn't seem to exist. T2050 is OEM chip with not virt...
<ShackJack> Maybe I'll swap out the chip :)
<masterloki> ShackJack, does the e2160 do that ? i mean do you know offhand?>
<ShackJack> masterloki: AFAIK just the T2300E and T2050/2150/2250 are the core duos the don't support virt
<jsestri2> wierd
<masterloki> ShackJack, mine is e series not t - mm
<ShackJack> jsestri2: Repo just missing proper vmware kernel version is all...
<jsestri2> huh
<masterloki> anyway looks like not
<jsestri2> shackjcak: just install from vmware website
<ShackJack> masterloki: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx :)
<ShackJack> jsestri2: Yep - will look - thanks :)
<jsestri2> masterloki: that thread is locked
<masterloki> ShackJack, dont get it till wednesday lol
<masterloki> jsestri2, which i noted right after ;_;
<ShackJack> How much $$ - is it a Dell also?
<masterloki> time to file a bug report - u file i'll back u
<jsestri2> lol oh well miss that
<ShackJack> masterloki: ^
<masterloki> ShackJack, hek no - let me get linky
<ShackJack> ANyone have first hand experience with VMWare - how do OS run - like XP?
<masterloki> ShackJack, with decent cpu power runs greta
<masterloki> great
<jsestri2> masterloki: well i added restricted, multiverse and universe repos to my sources and went for an upgrade...hopefully that does the trick for my problems
<masterloki> see the seamless windows install in the forums
<jsestri2> shackjack: they run fine if you have resources
<masterloki> jsestri2, thats a good start
<ShackJack> T2050 Core Duo (1.6 GHZ) and 1GB
<jsestri2> shackjack: i had an old version, and that will probably run them alright
<jsestri2> shackjack: don't expect full media support, directX and such tends to not work
<ShackJack> jsestri2: Oh, yeah I know...
<jsestri2> masterloki: With jobs that I set to run at startup, what script are they put into
<databuddy> http://pcdirectsource.com/Item.cfm?ID=2155 got that basic barebones ShackJack
<jsestri2> masterloki: I remember putting a few things in to run at startup via Gnome somehow, but I forget what it was called, so I have no idea how to undo it from the cmd line
<databuddy> when gnome starts? thats in the session settings under preferences ;)
<ShackJack> databuddy: THat's the beauty of Linux Desktop - not a resource pig (like some other OSs I can tell you about :))
<databuddy> ShackJack amen. its hilarious how many people are choosing to switch instead of buy into vista ;-)
<ShackJack> databuddy: Yeah and even Dell offer the option to "Build with Vista" or "Build with XP" - even Joe Shmoe don't want it... "Converted" a couple friends, brother and father...
<databuddy> ive several friends that choose ubuntu after seeing beryl and the security of it
<jsestri2> databuddy: thats actually not true, Vista is doing better than XP did
<ShackJack> databuddy: Those integrated Intel 3000 graphics should run Fusion fine, no?
<databuddy> ShackJack so i hear
<databuddy> i certainly HOPE so
<databuddy> its gonna be about a month before i can get a vid card
<databuddy> thinking about the 8600
<ShackJack> jsestri2: Really, I hadn't heard that...
<ShackJack> databuddy: Whatcha need kick-butt graphics card like that for?
<databuddy> ShackJack the figures are as inflated as the ps3's
<ShackJack> :)
<databuddy> ShackJack because i dont wanna replace it for 5 years
<ShackJack> databuddy: 5 years? puh-lease - it'll be obsolete in 5 months :)
<jsestri2> databuddy: I can't discredit your statement that more people are going to linux than before, but I can confirm that Vista is doing better than XP did
<ShackJack> jsestri2: I just figured most folks would have to do big upgrades to run it well or have to buy new systems which might hinder sales...
<pimp31415> wth
<rockets> Anybody know where I can find the release notes for Tribe 3
<jsestri2> ShackJack: the general feeling in the media is that it isn't, but the numbers say otherwise...you have to remember that 98 / 2000 seemed good at the time of XP
<ShackJack> Yep - I hear ya... Me? - I'm a Linux Lover for Life :)
<databuddy> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048+1069609641+1305520548+106791921+1067928567&name=GeForce+8600GTS check that out ShackJack
<ShackJack> Hey, you know what directory contained desktop menu entry files (.desktop) - is it /usr/share/applications?
<ShackJack> databuddy: looking..
<databuddy> not sure try locate *.desktop
<ShackJack> databuddy: man those are getting cheap (relatively)
<databuddy> [im back on the winbox] 
<jsestri2> Can anyone here help me to get my freaking install to boot again?
<databuddy> ShackJack there are better 8600s that are more expensive - but i dont need ultra - i just want a card that will take anything i toss at it and not get to max load :>
<databuddy> jsestri2 lol ok whats the problem man - and can i make a suggestion?
<databuddy> from grub push " e "
<databuddy> then edit the boot line and take out the quiet and splash. youll see a lot more info on boottime
<jsestri2> databuddy: already there... heh, My boot seems to get most of the way though and hangs right towards the end
<ShackJack> Ah crud - building the VMWare failed -- kernel's too new... I think I'll just wait for gutsy's to catch up...
<jsestri2> databuddy: if you could figure out what happens after "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" at boot time it'd be much appreciated
<databuddy> jsestri2 ok going back to that box to look
<masterloki> ok im here
<masterloki> hm
<masterloki> jsestri2, try pushing enter to bring up prompt
<masterloki> or ctrl+c
<masterloki> yeah... i've read over all the bug reports. it seems the issue is with getty loading before rc.local. if that's they case, this should be an EASY bug to fix. most are blaming upstart, since this issue didn't arise with init. i finally was able to gerry-rig my laptop to autologin regardless of a hung rc.local script.
<masterloki> found that on forums
<jsestri2> masterloki:databuddy: enter causes ^M, enter does nothing
<jsestri2> masterloki: ooo that looks promising
<masterloki> also try rescue mode
<jsestri2> masterloki: would it kill me to make rc.local do nothing? to test your hypothisis?
<masterloki> and enable vesa or so
<jsestri2> masterloki: rescue mode is how im getting around, vesa doesn't work either
<masterloki> jsestri2, who knows lol
<masterloki> i would do it
<masterloki> i mean really reinstall is worst case scenario ;p
<jsestri2> i suppose it can't hurt too much seeing as rescue mode is pre rc.local
<jsestri2> do you have info on the rc.local hang thing?
<masterloki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498943
<masterloki> just that
<masterloki> and thats on a sparc lol
<masterloki> ha nano the script - by default it does nothing
<masterloki> i assume thats before runlevel 3 or something
<masterloki> lets see ;)
<jsestri2> oh shit my puter just turned itself off
<masterloki> nice
<kalman> jsestri2: he is tired of you
<jsestri2> kalman: thanks
<masterloki> ah rc5 i think
<kalman> jsestri2: be my guest :-D
<jsestri2> masterloki what?
<masterloki> http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.en.html  <<--- check out rc.local there
<masterloki> so i have no proof but i think its run and then rc5 by default or so
<masterloki> sorry im tired and cranky and i dont know - google gives me same answers as the next guy i guess
<jsestri2> i dont think i make it to 3?
<databuddy> i dunno check runlevels for debian
<jsestri2> fuck this, can you install over a previous installation?
<jsestri2> "clean install"
<jsestri2> like can i stick in the CD and just do an install onto the drive already there? Hopefully not obliterating everything i have?
<databuddy> yeah
<databuddy> obilterates the /
<databuddy> jsestri2 i would put swap / and /home on different partitions at all times if possible
<databuddy> then you dont wip out as much when you reinstall
<RoC_MasterMind> How can I see any restricted or multiverse packages on my system?
<jsestri2> databuddy: already did that for swap, just not home
<jsestri2> databuddy: going to dump home somewhere else...
<kalman_> hi, any idea on why with KNetworkManager I'm not able to make my wifi working ?
<jsestri2> databuddy: is it reasonable to make home fat32 or no? does it need to be ext3?
<kalman_> instead with wirelessassistant it works
<kalman_> actualy I have seen KNetworkManager working just only first time I have launched it, since then is not working anymore
<kalman_> jsestri2: why on the earth you want make your /home a fat32 ?
<RAOF> kalman_: Because you're on crack.  And jsestri2?  The answer is "no, you can't".  FAT32 is too crap (and doesn't support permissions)
<kalman_> RAOF: why am I on crack ?
<jsestri2> heh ok
<jsestri2> i was looking for win compat, but apparently theres an ext3 driver for windows now
<RAOF> kalman_: Sorry, that was the answer to the question "Why would you want /home on fat32"
<kalman_> tought you was refering that knetworkmanager was not working becouse I'm on crack
<RAOF> Nah
<kazukisan-lap> databuddy, sorry got tied up with faimly crap
<Toxicity999> Anyone been able to successfully hack up miro enough to compile on gutsy?
<kazukisan-lap> anyone get direct render yes with a ati x800 card?
<crdlb> kazukisan-lap, using the Free driver?
<kazukisan-lap> yes
<crdlb> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<RAOF> Toxicity999: Should be easy, but I'm not doing it yet.  The debian maintainer's doing a package, so I'll just wait for him and sync/merge it in.
<Toxicity999> It has some issues with libboost 1.34, It seems.
<kazukisan-lap> crdlb, it says its already the newest version
<crdlb> ok
<crdlb> kazukisan-lap, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Toxicity999> I sort of hackishly got it to compile with it, but segfaults on starting.
<kazukisan-lap> crdlb, one sec
<kazukisan-lap> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30638/ crdlb
<crdlb> ok it's fine serverside
<crdlb> kazukisan-lap, what does LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<crdlb> say?
<Toxicity999> Mmm I suppose our package should work as well, the same thing seemed to happen with the old democracy player.
<RAOF> Toxicity999: Is it using python2.5?  Because using 2.4 is what caused that behaviour last time
<Toxicity999> yea, it specifically calls 2.5 with the launcher script I believe.
<RAOF> Toxicity999: If the gutsy package doesn't work for you, _please_ file a bug.
<Toxicity999> do we have our own packages now?
<Toxicity999> I hadn't looked yet.
<RAOF> We've always had them.  Dapper, Edgy, Fiesty, Gutsy
<RAOF> Although Feisty's is a bit broken for anyone who's not me, apparently :)
<Toxicity999> Well I mean miro, just recently released that new version under a new name.
<kazukisan-lap> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30639 crdlb
<Toxicity999> Doesn't look it, yet.
<Toxicity999> I asked as well on their forums and they basically refused to support anything but Dapper/Feisty, which is annoying >.> So I suppose I can't hack it into submission, I've tried a few times.
<RAOF> Toxicity999: Eh, we'll have a miro package soon
<Toxicity999> Cool.
<RAOF> If you desperately want it, you could base it on our democracyplayer packaging
<Toxicity999> I'm not really desperate I'm just a one track kind of person sometimes, lol.
<kazukisan-lap> crdlb ?
<Toxicity999> I might look in to it though for something to do. who knows.
<crdlb> kazukisan-lap, you have fglrx installed
<kazukisan-lap> i thought i removed it
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<kazukisan-lap> crdlb: o
<crdlb> then: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<kazukisan-lap> it says package xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed, so not removed
<crdlb> ok
<crdlb> so reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<crdlb> that will fix it
<kazukisan-lap> awsome it works :D
<kazukisan-lap> thanks, any way to get desktop effects working again? after i installed fglrx it messed them up
<crdlb> should work now?
<crdlb> -?
<kazukisan-lap> nvm they work lol
<kazukisan-lap> :D
<kazukisan-lap> alright last for now is firefox text is tiny tiny... anyway to fix that
<kazukisan-lap> not webpage text but program text like file menus
* crdlb has no idea on that one :)
<kazukisan-lap> okay thanks for your help :D
<kazukisan-lap> does feisty also have desktop effects?
<crdlb> kazukisan-lap, yes
<crdlb> a much older version of compiz though
<kazukisan-lap> gutsy is giving me some lock ups
<kazukisan-lap> might be better if i just install feisty for stability
<jmg> kazukisan-lap: i get lockups too
<jmg> kazukisan-lap: but i am forced onto gutsy
<kazukisan-lap> whys that?
<jmg> bug #117282
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117282 in linux-source-2.6.20 "2gb SD card not usable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117282
<kazukisan-lap> i c
<siimo> hi any xubuntu Gutsy users here?
<sparr> how stable is gutsy?
<RAOF> Mu
<voidmage> not stable enough for production systems, generic response here.
<Toxicity999> On a personal note, it runs alright =] 
* RAOF runs it as his primary desktop, but don't expect it to work
<Toxicity999> Some major yet avoidable firefox bugs for me.
<Toxicity999> Dame lol
<Toxicity999> *same
<sparr> well, since ive got major firefox bugs in feisty, thats not much of a change  :)
<voidmage> is granparadiso the default now?
* RAOF uses Granparadiso, so probably isn't seeing the same bugs :)
<Toxicity999> Speaking of which, anyone else having major issues with firefox? Like for me the default click this link to download set up fries it, same with things like the preference dialog.
<Toxicity999> Happens on GP for me too
<sparr> im a big fan of debian unstable, so the day each ubuntu+1 reaches that level of stability is good for me... usually about 2 months before release
<RAOF> No.  Alpha webbrowsers *don't* become defaults
<sparr> meh
<sparr> i liked "minefield" better  :)
<RoC_MasterMind> How can I see any restricted or multiverse packages on my system?
<masterloki> dude
<masterloki> just open synaptic RoC_MasterMind
<masterloki> theres a very nice origin tab
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan> how to connect to broadband using ubuntu
<masterloki> pawan, what inda broadband
<masterloki> ppp?
<pawan> yes
<masterloki> or no login nessisary
<pawan> pppoe
<pawan> bsnl dataone
<masterloki> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pawan> can we use irc in ubuntu
<masterloki> Linux mloki-gutsy 2.6.22-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Jul 12 15:59:45 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<masterloki> ;)
<masterloki> pawan,  try xchat for irc - kvirc if you dont like that
<pawan> can can yahoo messenger be used in ubuntu
<masterloki> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<RoC_MasterMind> What does the little ubuntu icon in Synaptic mean?
<masterloki> dunno
<RAOF> I believe that it means it's in Main, and hence officially supported
<Toxicity999> Yep.
<RoC_MasterMind> ok
<masterloki> ah
<RoC_MasterMind> thx
<Toxicity999> Although that's not to say things without it aren't working.
<Toxicity999> or bye
<Toxicity999> >.>
<masterloki> Toxicity999,  hes been waiting hours for that answer
<masterloki> instead of just opening synaptic and google
<masterloki> ~_~
<Toxicity999> haha
<Toxicity999> This technically isn't the place for that stuff anyway.
<masterloki> yeah
<masterloki> took pity after like 6 hrs or something
<masterloki> <RoC_MasterMind> How can I see any restricted or multiverse packages on my system? wa shis first Qubert
<masterloki> gah
<masterloki> was his first qustion
<masterloki> question
<masterloki> jeez i just cant type can i today
<keram> hey
<keram> i'm using gutsy gibon
<keram> tribe 3
<Toxicity999> masterloki My belief is people see +1 and thing it's just better #ubuntu =PP
<keram> and when i try to change brightness on my laptop with fn + home/end it doesnt work
<keram> i see the little brightness bar but it just kind of flickers around the current point
<keram> any ideas?
<masterloki> Toxicity999, rofl
<Toxicity999> keram somehow you're using the wrong keyset, or those hotkeys just aren't asigned.
<Toxicity999> Try using the Configuration util for hotkeys on whatever DE you use
<keram> Toxicity999, well when i press them the little bar comes up
<keram> and it flickers
<keram> using gnome
<Toxicity999> Weird.
<Toxicity999> Chekc if the hotkeys are set properly though. If it registers you Fn keys it should pick it up fine
<keram> uhh how do i check that?
<Toxicity999> With gnome... lemme look.
<Toxicity999> System >> Preferences >> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Toxicity999> I think
<keram> ok
<keram> Toxicity999, hey i see a bunch of shortcut keys here
<keram> but i dont see one for brightness
<Toxicity999> Oh brightness, thought you were saying volume.
<keram> naw volume works great
<Toxicity999> Hmm, I'm not sure. I think it's hit or miss on that.
<chowmeined> that needs to be fixed
<chowmeined> why does it have to scan the disk _every time_ i make a small change in the partition editor
<keram> :/
<keram> u for real?
<chowmeined> keram: who for real?
<Toxicity999> chowmeined I think it was at you, the disk needs to be scanned so it knows the actual sizes/stats of the partitions
<Toxicity999> it's can't just assume it all went fine
<chowmeined> i know it needs to be scanned
<chowmeined> but why does it scan after every edit, .. shouldnt it let you edit it all at once.. and then commit it
<chowmeined> instead of rescanning every time you change a setting
<Toxicity999> no, because like I said it need to knwo for sure everything went fine
<Toxicity999> otherwise it would just assume what it wanted happened
<chowmeined> but its not doing anything yet
<Toxicity999> and it could be baaaad
<Toxicity999> better safe than sorry with HDs
<chowmeined> its changing some text in a table
<chowmeined> it hasnt commited anything to the HD yet
<chowmeined> if the disk layout changes between the start and right before commit, it can pop up an error
<chowmeined> that wont happen for most users anyways... so why punish everyone
<Toxicity999> oh I see what you mean, that's just updating and doing the math on what it will look like for you. A preview before you do it.
<chowmeined> but it takes like 5 seconds each time, i tend to make lots of partitions (8 or so)
<Toxicity999> It's mainly making sure that's a valid thing you tried to do.
<Toxicity999> better it tell you you messed up as it happens then say LOLWUPES! at the end and make you start over.
<Toxicity999> especially in your case
<Toxicity999> doing all that work
<chowmeined> it wouldnt be a lot of work if i didnt have to wait between every change
<Toxicity999> *shrug* patch it =] 
<chowmeined> i could just make my 8 partitions.. then have it commit them
<chowmeined> im not a programmer
<Toxicity999> Then live around the 5 seconds of torment, lol.
<chowmeined> 5 * 8 :)
<Toxicity999> ouch =P
<chowmeined> so i dunno, im trying out tribe 3.. i keep getting these I/O errors during the install
<Toxicity999> probly a bad burn.
<chowmeined> which is why this is bothering me so much, cause i have to redo the partitioning
<chowmeined> yea, except im using the ISO in a virtual machine
<chowmeined> bad download? but i used bittorrent
<Toxicity999> ah okay
<Toxicity999> not sure, livecds are always hit or miss in alpha
<Toxicity999> alt cd is the safe bet normally.
<chowmeined> i should test the alt cd (its what i normally use)
<chowmeined> to make sure LVM isnt messed up like it was in feisty
<Toxicity999> it normally has a much higher success rate in alpha.
<chowmeined> but i use the livecd too, i wanted to test things to see if both work
<marek`> hey
<marek`> when my laptop comes back from sleep the screen is SUPER dark
<marek`> like its so dark i its below the 0% brightness threshold
<marek`> its like -100% brightness
<marek`> and the only way to fix it is to hold down power button until it shuts off
<marek`> then boot up again
<marek`> is there a way to fix that?
<marek`> using gutsy tribe 3
<DanaG> File a bug, or validate an existing one, perhaps.
<marek`> :/
<DanaG> Oh, what brand of system do you have?
<marek`> lenovo x61
<marek`> thinkpad
<DanaG> I don't have lenovo for reference, but somewhere in /proc/acpi you should be able to find a "brightness" item.
<DanaG> You can make some script echo 100 > /that/file   on resume.
<DanaG> Or instead of 100, use whatever is available (perhaps 'cat' the file to find out).
<marek`> hmm
<marek`> i see a wakeup file
<DanaG> That's not quite the same.
<DanaG> The wakeup scripts are in /etc/acpi/resume.d/ (I believe).
<marek`> there are a bunch of dirs in here
<marek`> oh i was looking in /proc/acpi
<DanaG> What I mean: the brightness file will be in /proc, the script to put the 'echo' in is in /etc.
<marek`> ah i see
<DanaG> You may also find the brightness file under /sys/class/backlight or something with a similar name.
<marek`> in resume.d i see a file: 50-tosh-restore-brightness.sh
<marek`> but thats toshiba
<marek`> i dont know if it uses those
<marek`> yes i do see that in backlight
<marek`> i cannot even sudo echo "65" > brightness
<DanaG> Sudo doesn't work for redirects.
<DanaG> YOu have to sudo -i first, to get a real root shell.
<marek`> i just did sudo su -
<marek`> hmm
<marek`> damn, even root doesnt have access to actual_brightness
<marek`> but it does to brightness
<marek`> in /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1
<marek`> even with sudo -i
<marek`> thats weird
<marek`> its totally read only
<DanaG> Oh, then you can take a look in /proc/acpi/video/
<DanaG> (in my case, it's /VGA/lcd/brightness).
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<marek`> oh i see
<marek`> it has certain levels
<DanaG> You may be experiencing the same bug.
<marek`> probably
<AnAnt> does Gutsy support Fusion (Beryl+Compiz merge) ?
<marek`> i think so
<marek`> i see a composite manager in the appearance gui
<marek`> makes the windows all flexible when u move them
<DanaG> Yup, gutsy has fusion.
<DanaG> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<marek`> how do u get it to do the cube thing though?
<AnAnt> cool
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-main: Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component main, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20070711-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 364 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<AnAnt> where can I get the GPG key used for signing ubuntu's ISO image MD5SUMS ?
<chowmeined> AnAnt: the public one?
<DanaG> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0+git20070712-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<chowmeined> AnAnt: good question
<AnAnt> chowmeined: yeah
<chowmeined> ive never been able to find them
<chowmeined> it should be posted on the download page
<chowmeined> otherwise, how can i validate my ISO :(
<marek`> shift + alt + up
<marek`> that combo rocks
<marek`> ftw
<databuddy> marek` and what does that do?
<DanaG> Wooooah, for some reason, Firefox keeps multiplying its pulseaudio streams.
<DanaG> That is reeeeeeeeeeeallly odd.
<chowmeined> gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<chowmeined> so the gutsy CD is faked?
<chowmeined> oh well
<NETWizz> Hi
<NETWizz> This is the Gusty Gibbon channel
<NETWizz> Wow
<NETWizz> Will Gusty have WPA built in
* burner guesses yes
<chowmeined> i hope so
<chowmeined> didnt they merge a new wireless stack into the kernel recently?
<chowmeined> that has builtin everything?
<NETWizz> I don't know
<NETWizz> I run an old kernel
<NETWizz> compiled July 16th 2007
<chowmeined> hehe
<NETWizz> 2.6.17-12
<chowmeined> oh
<NETWizz> Don't know why that is the latest kernel for Edgy
<NETWizz> It is like someone took the time to patch and compile an official kernel for Edgy that is old
<NETWizz> Why would someone compile old source for edgy?
<DanaG> Oh Gutsy doesn't have iwl3945 or iwl4965.
<DanaG> OOps, I left out a comma.
<NETWizz> What are those
<NETWizz> What drivers are those
<NETWizz> ?
<NETWizz> I trhought Gusty was the first or seconed
<NETWizz> second
<NETWizz> Or was that Grumpey
<NETWizz> Nevermind
<NETWizz> I got it
<NETWizz> When Gusty is released will I have to upgrade to Fiesty first
<NETWizz> then upgrade to Gusty?
<DanaG> It's best to do it that way, I'd imagine.
<NETWizz> okay
<NETWizz> I wonder why it can't be more like Windows
<NETWizz> you can apply sp2 to an sp1 or an sp1a or an sp1b or a no service pack computer
<burner> ?
<burner> uhh.. feel free to read mailing lists and wiki and help docs for rationale
<NETWizz> Got it
<NETWizz> I need to upgrade off of Edgy soon
<chowmeined> NETWizz: you cant upgrade from 98 to vista
<NETWizz> Sure you can
<NETWizz> You upgrade from 98 to xp to vista
<chowmeined> there you go
<NETWizz> or maybe it is 98 to 2000 to xp to visa
<NETWizz> I am not sure
<chowmeined> ubuntu is no different
<NETWizz> Not a smooth upgrade from 98 to xp though
<burner> as you can go from dapper to edgy to feisty
<burner> it's just that ubuntu releases every 6 months instead of every 5+ years
<NETWizz> When you go from 9x to the NT based windows, it is a nasty thing
<NETWizz> BAsically, it does a clean install of Windows
<NETWizz> and imports parts of the registry and profiles
<NETWizz> Then drops support for all drivers and everything form 98
<burner> NETWizz, that's why they copy what linux has been doing for years.  c:\users is like /home/
<NETWizz> Well edgy is leaps and bounds better than Dapper
<burner> and feisty leaps and bounds above edgy
<burner> and gutsy to be better still
<NETWizz> I have heard Fiesty has Better Desktop Effects
<NETWizz> I am just worried because I have Java, Mplayer Mozilla Plugin
<NETWizz> Flash 9, NTFS support
<NETWizz> Restricted Plugins + DVD support +Wine
<NETWizz> and win32 codecs too
<NETWizz> Seems there is a lot that could go wrong
<NETWizz> Yeah I know
<NETWizz> @burner, MS has amazed me
<NETWizz> they now have c:\boot
<NETWizz> reminds me of um /boot
<chowmeined> im hoping they will have /usr/bin and /usr/lib soon
<chowmeined> that way there can be a sane way to use shared libraries and a sane way to set your PATH
<burner> lol
<burner> i'm just stoked that windows+r, firefox <enter> runs firefox in windows... only app I ever use if I see a windows PC
<burner> NETWizz, it's all one package in feisty.... ubuntu-restricted-extras
<burner> :)
<chowmeined> alt+f2 firefox
<DanaG> Oh, and what about "Program Files" -- what a stupid name.
<DanaG> Or "Documents and Settings".
* DanaG now uses Linux almost exclusively -- a big part is the font rendering.
<chowmeined> i use linux exclusively
<Enselic> I have an Intel HDA Audio card. From what I can read at forums, it appears as if it should work, but I can't get it to work. I have recompiled latest hg (alsa's SCM system) code of alsa-driver, alsa-lib, and alsa-utils, but I still don't get the sound to work. I'm stuck, does anyone have any hints on what to do next?
<Enselic> I am able to record sound in Audacity
<DanaG> I have the opposite issue: I can play, but I can't record.
<chowmeined> i can play and record
<Enselic> with a HDA Intel?
<chowmeined> no i have ac97 :(
<DanaG> Oh, another annoying thing: sometimes Amarok will freeze, and with it, the keyboard will freeze.
<chowmeined> i dont use amarok
<chowmeined> i use rhythmbox
<DanaG> Oh, and now that Amarok has resumed responding, it's still grayed out by compiz.
<marek`> hey
<marek`> u remember that brightness problem?
<marek`> i think i may have solved a bit of it
<DanaG> Really?
<marek`> yeah
<DanaG> In my case, I had to change the idle dimness setting, but it still doesn't fix that godawful blinking.
<marek`> yeah i half fixed the blinking
<marek`> the problem is that there are two files that control the brightnes sof the lcd
<marek`> both /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0 and /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1
<marek`> bot dirs have identical contents
<marek`> except the problem is that the main script that changes the brightness only writes to one of them, so when it writes to one of them the other one counteracts the new change
<marek`> so you get the blinking
<marek`> you can modify the script: /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-lcd-set-brightness-linux so that it changes both brightness files
<marek`> if i knew the file that called that hal script i think i could fix the whole thing though
<marek`> if you just edit that hal script you can change the brightness from 60-100 but no lower :/
<marek`> u run into same prob if u go lower
<Helmi> hi guys
<Helmi> anyone an idea why i can't get emerald for kubuntu out of the gutsy repos? i guess it's expected to be there.
<DanaG> Actually, the blinking is due to failing to match the discrete available brightness levels.
<marek`> DanaG, well when i have it set both brightness files the blinking stops for brightness levels 60-100
<marek`> those two acpi_video dirs have to do something?
<DanaG> Hmm, but try changing brightness with the panel applet, and you'll see it blink.
<DanaG> Aaagh.
<DanaG> I mean, hit home or end to go to min or max on the slider.
<marek`> hmm... i was just using the keyboard ones
<DanaG> Oddly, my hotkeys don't make the Gnome OSD pop up.
<marek`> :/
<marek`> do ur hotkeys change brightness though?
<DanaG> Yes.
<DanaG> And they change the actual_brightness file.
<marek`> but the actual_brightness file is read only on my system
<DanaG> ...or maybe not.
<marek`> i think
<DanaG> Er, yes, it does change actual_brightness.
<marek`> in which folder?
<marek`> 0 or 1?
<marek`> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 2007-07-20 23:37 actual_brightness
<marek`> even as root i cant write to that file
<DanaG> It's read-only, because only the hardware can change that.
<marek`> ah
<marek`> i guess my buttons have to go through software or something
<marek`> :/
<marek`> are u using laptop?
<DanaG> Yes.
<DanaG> Gateway.  Unlike Toshiba and IBM/Lenovo and Sony, they have no specific proprietary ACPI controller.
<marek`> i'm using lenovo
<DanaG> Another nifty thing: I get a BIOS-level OSD showing the brightness.
<marek`> that is elite
<marek`> you still have the problem when resuming though?
<DanaG> Yet somehow the hardware cursor appears on top of it.
<marek`> thats odd
<DanaG> I believe the resume issue is separate from, but related to, the blinking issue.
<DanaG> I do not have resume issues.
<marek`> do you have any issues?
<DanaG> I believe it doesn't remember the brightness, but it doesn't set it to something invalid, either.
<marek`> hmm
<marek`> i think the issue may lie in the two directories
<marek`> and some inconsistency between them
<DanaG> The thing is, since the acpi_video0 and acpi_video1 are two separate objects in the ACPI namespace, I wouldn't expect them to be synchronized.
<DanaG> Though the /proc/acpi stuff should ideally match the /sys/ stuff.
* DanaG goes to take a shower now, then go to bed.
<marek`> hmm
<marek`> this is very interesting
<marek`> i'm gonna see if my screen goes totally dark this time
<marek`> hmm
<marek`> i had it set to hibernate not suspend :/
<pawan> hi
<marek`> still broke :/
<pawan> hi
<DanaG> marek`: If the screen is blank but backlit, that's a different issue.
<DanaG> If the backlight is off but the LCD is on, you should be able to faintly see something on the screen if you shine a light on it.
<NETWizz> Help me do seamless rdp
<NETWizz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-vzTXS2KsA
<NETWizz> That is what I wan tto do
<pawan1234> hi
<NETWizz> can you help me do seamless rdp
<DanaG> To fix suspend itself, you'll have to mess around with /etc/default/acpi-support.
<DanaG> Options to look at: Save vbe state, do vbe post, and save video pci state.
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> can we use winamp in ubuntu
<centaur5> pawan1234: xmms is really similar
<pawan1234> can we use yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<centaur5> pidgin (aka gaim) will connect you to msn, yahoo, aol, google
<chowmeined> baobab doesnt work on the livecd
<pawan1234> can we use webcam in that
<chowmeined> pawan1234: nope
<pawan1234> how to install pidgin
<chowmeined> it comes by default
<pawan1234> how to start it
<chowmeined> Applications > Internet > Instant Messenger
<pawan1234> i have gaim internet messenger
<chowmeined> yea
<pawan1234> but no webcam
<chowmeined> i know
<pawan1234> how to change screen resolution
<centaur5> for some reason my intel card no longer works properly and gives the error xlib: extension "glx" missing on 0:0 when I try to run glxgears. Any ideas?
<RAOF> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RAOF> centaur5: Have you installed any graphics drivers recently?
<pawan1234> no
<centaur5> Well I have a sony laptop with a switch for intel and nvidia card and ever since I went to the nvidia side it killed the intel.
<centaur5> But after going back to intel it killed nvidia so now I have nothing on either.
<pawan1234> i want to change screen resolution to 1024*768
<RAOF> centaur5: Yes, that's right.  Having either one of the proprietary drivers (fglrx, nvidia) installed kills OpenGL for everything else.
<centaur5> What is my best option then?
<RAOF> pawan1234: So, System->Preferences->Desktop resolution
<centaur5> remove nvidia's drivers and reinstall the intel?
<RAOF> centaur5: That'd work.
<pawan1234> ok
<centaur5> What is the package name in gutsy for intel's drivers?
<RAOF> xserver-xorg-video-intel, I believe.  There's also -i810, but the -intel drivers are cooler (and possibly buggier, but eh, you're running Gutsy :P)
<centaur5> yeah, I started running it since tribe2 cause I want to help submit bugs
<centaur5> Plus I was getting too ansy  :)
<pawan1234> how to play winamp playlist file in ubuntu
<RAOF> pawan1234: Double click on it?
<chowmeined> baobab doesnt run on the livecd
<centaur5> fun, now glxgears crashes x  :)
<chowmeined> will there be a nouveau testing package in gutsy?
<RAOF> chowmeined: Probably not.  There's not too much point.
<chowmeined> but it has superior 2d performance compared to nv
<RAOF> *If it works&
<pawan1234> its not opening
<chowmeined> but the 2d works anyways
<pawan1234> its an online radio station
<chowmeined> its based off nv.. which has works for a long time
<pawan1234> di.fm
<RAOF> chowmeined: Sometimes, yes
<chowmeined> the 3d is a lot more sketchy (but nv didnt do that at all)
<chowmeined> has worked
<RAOF> chowmeined: I've been *testing* nouveau.  It doesn't always work, it's not really faster than nv in 2d.  And the 3d kinda works, a bit
<centaur5> I hope AMD releases those open source drivers soon like they promised.
<chowmeined> ok
<chowmeined> but nv doesnt always work either
<RAOF> Heh.  I'll believe it when I see the code.
<RAOF> chowmeined: nv doesn't work in reliable, predictable ways :)
<chowmeined> my friend got a screen covered in pink lines
<chowmeined> on his 6600
<RAOF> Really, nouveau is currently only for people who want to help develop it.
<centaur5> I'll stop buying their products again if they don't.
<chowmeined> centaur5: whos will you buy?
<chowmeined> RAOF: fair enough... i dunno how to help.. i know C syntax but im no CS
<centaur5> well the nvidia drivers work smoother so I was buying their chipsets.
<chowmeined> oh
<chowmeined> for graphics cards
<centaur5> After AMD's announcement I decided I would plan ahead and I've bought 20 boards and 5 cards with ATI chips.
<chowmeined> well
<chowmeined> intel isnt so nice about some of their stuff
<chowmeined> they are decent about their graphics and wireless
<chowmeined> but not their chipsets
<centaur5> Really?  I thought they opened their graphics drivers?
<RAOF> chowmeined: Well, testing helps development, and you can submit renouveau dumps for the cards you have access to.
<RAOF> Yes.  Intel release open-source graphics drivers at the same time or before their products hit the market.
<chowmeined> yea
<RAOF> As opposed to nVidia and ATI, who tend to have a period of time when their latest cards have no linux support at all.
<chowmeined> no i meant their chipsets
<chowmeined> they arent so nice about some of the other things they make
<RAOF> What's bad about them?  I haven't heard anything.
<chowmeined> somebody somewhere said that, so i believed them
<RAOF> :)
<centaur5> haha
<RAOF> The internet knows all!
<centaur5> Well I don't know if I would be wrong on this but wouldn't their graphics drivers also include chipset info?
<chowmeined> well they make lots of independent components
<chowmeined> HD Audio
<chowmeined> sata controllers, graphics, wireless, ethernet
<centaur5> oh, I'm actually having a problem with sound ever since my upgrade to gutsy, it's quite scratchy.
<kingrayray> can i paste 3 lines? seems like an easy fix just need some input
<RAOF> chowmeined: It's not intel's fault on the audio front.  It seems that every single laptop model adds it's own special quriks to intel's codecs.
<RAOF> kingrayray: That should be fine.
<kingrayray> Setting up mpdscribble (0.2.12-3) ...
<kingrayray> adduser: Warning: that home directory does not belong to the user you are currently creating.
<kingrayray> Musicscribble system service not installed
<kingrayray> is that cause mpd is alreayd running?
<kingrayray> (yay libcurl is fixed :P)
<chowmeined> RAOF: ouch thats too bad
<chowmeined> oo i forgot about that
<chowmeined> will gutsy have the new GPL java ?
<RAOF> kingrayray: No, that's because the home directory that was trying to be created already exists, and is owned by a different user.
<kingrayray> i wonder where its trying to create the home dir for it
<RAOF> chowmeined: If it's actually released in time, yes.
<kingrayray> cause it's not in /home
<chowmeined> RAOF: i thought it was released already?
<RAOF> kingrayray: Really?  That seems odd :)
<chowmeined> they did the jvm.. and then just like a month ago they released the libraries
<RAOF> chowmeined: Well, bits of it, yes.  You still can't do anything with it.
<kingrayray> unless its trying to use my username.. hehe
<kingrayray> all ive got is me, a test account, and an ISO lol
<RAOF> Maybe the test account?  Anyway, I don't know :)
<kingrayray> yea i'll figure it out, i just like to get input from you helpful guys before i tackle it :)
<chowmeined> RAOF: it says its fully buildable.... http://openjdk.java.net/
<kingrayray> hey any of you guys seen the new Helio phone? works great in ubuntu :) mounts as mass storage
<RAOF> chowmeined: Eh.  Cool.  Well, it will be if someone packages it. :)
<kingrayray> ok i figured it out, it was trying to use mpd's dir in /var/lib
<kingrayray> but i just restarted the service and it proceeds as normal :)
<centaur5> I'm desperately waiting for openmoko to have a liquid lens camera so I can use my phone with ubuntu.  :)
<kingrayray> the camera on the helio ocean is really nice.. check it outhttp://farm2.static.flickr.com/1434/858291295_0f56ed4ced_o.jpg
<kingrayray> er there is a space in there somewhere :)
<kingrayray> sry if this is offtopic, just had to say ubuntu handles it flawlessly :P
<kingrayray> gentoo didnt like it much
<kalman> hi, my Adept Manager claims "The APT Database could not be opened!"
<centaur5> kingrayray: I want my optical zoom though.  :)
<kingrayray> centaur5: ah yeah that is a good feature
<kingrayray> but i'm a social networking junkie so i really love my helio hehe
<kalman> however synaptic and Update Manager are working
<kingrayray> kalman: do you have synaptic and/or update manager running when you try to use adept?
<kingrayray> you can only use one at a time afaik
<kalman> nope
<kingrayray> interesting, how about an apt-get running in a terminal?
<kalman> at least not on my screen
<kalman> it works
<kingrayray> interesting
<kalman> I have some index that are not loaded but this was not cause for Adept Manager to exit after that error in the past
<kalman> may be was caused by the fact that Adept Manager ended an upgrade with an error ?
<kingrayray> kalman: perhaps, if you are running gutsy i suppose bugs are highly likely
<kalman> yes indeed
<kalman> what's the command by command line to reset the cache ?
<kalman> apt cache I mean
<kingrayray> i'm not sure
<kingrayray> try uh
<kingrayray> apt-cache gencaches
<kingrayray> er, sudo
<kingrayray> hehe
<kalman> mmm
<kalman> $ sudo apt-cache gencachesReading package lists...
<kalman> that's all
<kingrayray> same here
<kingrayray> i'm not really sure.
<kalman> also apt_manager in the error window suggests to run:  apt-setup and apt-get update in a terminal
<kalman> however I don't have any apt-setup installed
<kingrayray> i don't either
<kalman> strange
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to view webcam in ubuntu
<PriceChild> pawan, sudo apt-get install camorama
<Cas> Hi, is ebox installed by default in gutsy, or is it just available?
<Cas> ...in the server version
<PriceChild> sudo apt-get install ebox
<kalman> it seems after the today upgrade adept_manager doesn't work anymore
<pawan> but the picture is not clear
<pawan> and other webcam viewer
<jmg> my xorg stops responding, mouse moves but doesnt click, apps still update
<jmg> only response is when i push the power button
<pawan> how to install cubic player
<kalman> open adept_manager and type cubic?
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan> how to enable automatic login in ubuntu
<coNP> pawan: system / administration / login window ?
<coNP> security tab
<zorglu_> q. i would like to test if a ffmpeg bug in feisty is still in gutsy, can someone try on gutsy the following command ? mplayer "http://lax-v98.lax.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=nWIrxuF5NSo"
<zorglu_> this fails on feisty due to a ffmpeg bug, btw no trick with the video, this is a simple one from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWIrxuF5NSo this page
<zorglu_> ok my request doesnt meet a high success :)
<coNP> zorglu_: I'll try
<zorglu_> thanks :)
<coNP> no video only audio for me
<coNP> some codec might be missing?
<coNP> it says "Video: no video"
<zorglu_> hmm no good
<zorglu_> well this is a .flv from flash
<zorglu_> wget -O /tmp/bla.flv "http://lax-v98.lax.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=nWIrxuF5NSo" <- do that for like 20sec, then ctrl-c
<zorglu_> then do "mplayer /tmp/bla.flv"
<zorglu_> this is the test for the bug
<zorglu_> aka ffmpeg being unable to handle flv from http
<coNP> it works correctly
<coNP> ubuntu @ the library
<zorglu_> damn
<zorglu_> so the bug is still in gutsy
<coNP> that is up to date x86 gutsy
<zorglu_> but it is no more in ffmpeg svn :)
<coNP> zorglu_: thanks
<zorglu_> i guess i should talk to packager to see if ffmpeg can be updated before release
<zorglu_> coNP: well thanks to you :)
<pawan1234> how to start cubic player
<coNP> zorglu_: see /topic for schedule, see schedule for UVF
<desper> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package SUNWuto: postinst prerm
<desper> heelp
<coNP> desper: is it some alien issue?
<desper> No
<coNP> desper: it is like you are shouting "Help, people, it is green" but not telling what and where and how you see that... :)
<desper> ohhh sorrry
<desper> iam installing SunRay
<coNP> desper: np, just try to be more specific so that someone can help
<desper> iam installing SunRay on ubuntu and when iam installing the packages with the help of    for i in srss_3.1.1/Sun_Ray_Core_Services_3.1.1/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/Sun_Ray_Data_Store_2.2/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/GDM_2.4.4.7.2/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/Docs/Linux/Packages/*; do
<desper> >         alien -d "$i"
<desper> > done
<desper>  this script some packages are extracted but some of them send this message Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package SUNWutdsk: postinst prerm
<desper> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<coNP> so you are using alien :)
<coNP> without being aware of it ...
<desper> i think
<desper> so what i'll do iam new in ubuntu
<coNP> I guess it should not cause any problems
<marek`> hey
<coNP> on the other hand it is a pity there are no debian packages available
<marek`> my sound doesnt appear to be working
<marek`> is there a way to get sound?
<coNP> I do not know sunray, however, so I cannot help any more, sorry
<desper> :(
<desper> ok thx
<coNP> marek`: does it say there is no sound, or no sound in spite of there should be?
<marek`> no sound in spite of there should be
<coNP> marek`: try to run asoundconf / alsamixer in a terminal window
<marek`> it says i' m running asoundconf wrong
<marek`> and in alsamixer i see master and pcm at 100%
<marek`> and no other options
<coNP> what do you mean by running asoundconf wrong?
<marek`> it says like usage
<marek`> usage: asoundconf is-active
<marek`> asoundconf get|delete PARAMETER
<coNP> I see
<coNP> you sohuld asoundconf set
<coNP> sorry, asoundconf set-default-card
<marek`> ok
<marek`> i did set-default-card Intel
<zorglu_> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<coNP> marek`: does it work now?
<marek`> nope
* coNP has no more idea
<marek`> its still broken
<marek`> wont even play system beeps
<marek`> :/
<coNP> :(
<marek`> ah well
<marek`> work on that tomorrow
<coNP> that is why you *shouldn't* use gutsy
<marek`> but gutsy gots the leet kernel
<coNP> someone using liferea?
<coNP> it is *seriously broken*
<coNP> :(
<RAOF> coNP: No, not for me.
<coNP> wow, you use latest gutsy as well?
<coNP> maybe I have feeds that make it broken
<RAOF> Well, it crashes when I try to mark a folder as "all read", but apart from that...
<coNP> zorglu_: I confirmed you bug :)
<coNP> RAOF: for me it crashes for every update
<zorglu_> coNP: thanks :)
<coNP> that makes is unusable
<eagles0513875> the pkgs that r update does that update me to tribe 3
<RAOF> No. They update you past tribe 3
<eagles0513875> really
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<RAOF> Tribe 3 is just a snapshot that's been tested and is known to not be horribly broken.
<RAOF> The archive just keeps rolling, though
<eagles0513875> ok cuz like its got kde4alpha 2 and here i dont
<kazukisan-lap> anyone have any trouble with AVI playback with the gstreamer codec installed with movie player?
<pawan1234_> how to manually connect to broadband
<tatters> having problems upgrading from fiesty http://pastebin.com/m212262c9 , cannot install anything
<Hobbsee> looks like gnome-panel-data needs a rebuild
<tatters> any suggestions as to how I do that?
<Hobbsee> uploaded.
<Hobbsee> tatters: as for how to get out of that mess...
<tatters> yes...............
<Hobbsee> oh darn, that's a differnet bug.  well, a differnet incarnation of that bug
<Hobbsee> tatters: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tatters> tried that
<Hobbsee> it still bails?
<tatters> I tried forcing as well to no avial
<tatters> yup its still bails
<Hobbsee> tatters: what i'd probably do there, si to locate gnome-panel-data.postinst and rm the version in /var/, run the dpkg --configure -a again, then reinstall just g-p-d
<Hobbsee> as you probably do want that postinst to run
<tatters> k,thnx for giving me something to go on, will give it shot
<Hobbsee> in fact, i'd wait until tomorrow's upgrade of g-p-d, which should give you the postinst back
<Hobbsee> of course, if you're really smart, what you'll do is move the preinst otu fo the way, run the rest, then move it back.  assuming that you've checked first that things wont break if you do, and done anything manually that you need to
<tatters> nooooo not really smart ,,,,,,,I think waiting till tommorow is better of the options for me
<cRhYlove> I've been running gutsy all day, and I have a couple of questions now.  I can't find Emerald themes in the repositories anywhere, or in the menus.
<Hobbsee> because it doesnt exist anymore...
<Hobbsee> tatters: i'm unsure if it will actually get newer versions of packages, by the time you're in limbo like htat
<Hobbsee> tatters: you probably should move the preinst out of the way, finish the upgrade, then move the preinst back
<cRhYlove> Well, how do I get my old emerald themes then?  Is there a new menu that has 'em?  All I have is the hideous gnome one!
<tatters> Hobbsee: I would but not really smart
<Hobbsee> tatters: fair enough
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: do they even work with the new compiz fusion?
<Hobbsee> i think that's why it was removed..
<cRhYlove> no idea.
<cRhYlove> is there a different better one in the works?
<cRhYlove> or is somebody updating it?
<Hobbsee> probably.  not sure
* Hobbsee doesnt really follow compiz that much, as it doesnt wrok that well on kde
<cRhYlove> my .TomBoy folder copied over perfectly! :D
<tatters> If one was trying to be "really smart " where would a preinstall script be located and what measures would one take to  "move it out the way"
<cRhYlove> Hmm..  Thunderbird isn't importing my mail.
<cRhYlove> I just copied .thunderbird from my old home directory.  Is there something else I have to do to kick start it?
<Hobbsee> tatters: that's where you'd use locate <filename>
<Hobbsee> tatters: and with a sudo mv /path/to/file/file_is_here /path/to/destination
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: rename it to ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Hobbsee> cRhYlove: thunderbird changed where it moved it's stuff, by default
<cRhYlove> cool.
<lontra> anyone else experienced bug 127083
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127083 in Ubuntu "Laptops turns off when I unplugged" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127083
* lontra wishes he could go back and edit his typo subject line
<Hobbsee> lontra: you can.  top left corner of the bug report
<Hobbsee> lontra: edit description & tags
<lontra> Hobbsee: thanks ;)
<cRhYlove> Is there a way to open .exe files in nautilus via wine?
<cRhYlove> I mean, a way to open them without using a terminal/
<cRhYlove> ?
<DanaG> Through Nautilus, you can associate .exe files with wine.  Just find the "open with" option in Properties for some exe file.
<Lichte> Hi all
<cRhYlove> what are the console commands to kill all wine processes again?
<lontra> cRhYlove: killall wine
<cRhYlove> thnx
<lontra> any noticeable differences in ff3 alpha vs. ff2 from those running it?
<FunnyLookinHat> just interface stuff mainly
<FunnyLookinHat> a few tweaks here and there
<lontra> it wanted to gnomify my desktop more than ff2 so i decide not to try it :)
<Lichte> ff3 isn't on the livecd ?
<lontra> Lichte: nope .. it's in universe or multiverse
<Lichte> OK
<Lichte> I just booted the Tribe 3
<lontra> !info firefox-granparadiso gutsy
<ubotu> firefox-granparadiso: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9703 kB, installed size 27680 kB
<Lichte> I'm using the livecd
<Lichte> I may have to install this
<cRhYlove> You should recommend wine and firefox under wine for flash in 64 bit edition.
<lontra> Lichte: i've been running gutsy for a few days ... it's been smooth sailing here except that guidance doesn't think i have a battery  and when i unplug my computer it immediately hibernates
<Lichte> Iontra: ouch
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<lontra> yeah it's kind of funny
<lontra> bug 127083
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127083 in Ubuntu "Laptop immediate hibernates when unplugged regardless of battery level" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127083
<lontra> that's me
<Lichte> :)
<Lichte> I sure hope the free software laptop project sees some success
<lontra> oh ... redhat's olpc?
<Lichte> no, the wiki started my Mark Shuttleworth
<lontra> oh i'm not familiar with that ...
<Lichte> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeSoftwareLaptop
<ubuntu> HELP
<ubuntu> no cube
<lontra> ubuntu: enable it in ccsm
<ubuntu> how do i do that?
<lontra> ubuntu: oh wait ... are you using the compiz-fusion that ships with gutsy gnome?
<lontra> ubuntu: if you are i don't know :(
<ubuntu> i just downloaded it
<ubuntu> the new one
<ubuntu> i think so not sure
<lontra> ubuntu: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> ok
<PriceChild> ubuntu, lontra no.
<PriceChild> this is a gutsy question
<ubuntu> ubuntu bureaucracy is entertaining :)
<PriceChild> ubuntu, I highly recommend you choose feisty instead.
<lontra> PriceChild: i was suggesting that as help ... not that it's not a gutsy related
<PriceChild> it is very easy to enable the cube with feisty
<lontra> PriceChild: if he didn't get help here someone might help him there
<PriceChild> lontra, no problem
<ubuntu> PriceChild i am using the livecd
<PriceChild> ubuntu, and I still suggest you use the feisty live cd
<ubuntu> to me linux is experimental
<ubuntu> not good enough yet as desktop
<Pici> ubuntu: Then Gutsy would be very experimental.
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> no offence :)
<lontra> ubuntu: i'd say feisty and a lot of other linux distros are quite 'good enough for desktops'
<ubuntu> fontrendering and those smoot transition effects are very nice btw
<ubuntu> smooth*
<ubuntu> yeah lontra i know
<ubuntu> but i am a game
<ubuntu> r
<ubuntu> thats something windows is good at
<ubuntu> and since i have an ati card
<ubuntu> ati on linux for gaming is horrid
<Pici> System->Preferences->Compiz config settings manager     would be the place to set the cube to work if it will work at all on the LiveCD.
<ubuntu> k thanks
<ubuntu> lol the transitions in ubuntu gutsy are very similar to windows vista
<ubuntu> still a bit better though ;)
<ubuntu> which font does ubuntu use?
<ubuntu> very good font
<Pici> iirc Bitstream Vera Sans
<ubuntu> ok ty
<cRhYlove> how do I make a disk NOT read only?
<cRhYlove> what is the fastest vm for gutsy?  xen, qemu, vmware?
<lontra> cRhYlove: maybe i'm alone ... but i like virtualbox
<mrsno__> i found virtualbox quite quick :)
<mrsno__> but they all should be fast really
<mrsno__> qemu with qemu accelerator is good
<mrsno__> kqemu*
<lontra> and kqemu is now open source
<cRhYlove> kqemu you think then?
<lontra> virtualbox is opensource too
<lontra> and so is xen
<mrsno__> if you worry about opensource/licensing then qemu / xen are the free-est options
<cRhYlove> i just want the best performance.
<lontra> cRhYlove: i would just recommend against vmware cause it's closed
<mrsno__> vmware however being closed, may have some options that are useful
<mrsno__> personally i have learnt to live without them and use free'r ones :)
<cRhYlove> right, but is it's performance as good or better than kqemu?
<lontra> cRhYlove: they will all be relatively the same i think ... virtualbox is fast here
<mrsno__> cRhYlove try all of them :-)
<cRhYlove> Ok then Virtualbox it is. :P
<cRhYlove> does virtualbox open .img?
<cRhYlove> and can I use it to open a different partition on this machine?
<siriusnova_> sup guys
<siriusnova_> Anyone know anything about ssh tunelling?
<DanaG> Aaargh, whenever compiz exits, it locks up my Xorg.
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> there isnt beryl/compiz install by default on kubuntu gusty gibbion, or?
<gavintlgold> hello.. does anyone know if you are getting that awesome-looking accelerated graphics login screen like you said might be in feisty, but wasn't?
<DanaG> Argh, whenever I end Compiz, it freezes my Xorg.
<marek`> are there any dual monitor tools?
<pvandewyngaerde> nvidia settings works for mee
<marek`> i have integrated graphics card
<marek`> i just want to make it so when i plug in monitor it gets activated or something
<pvandewyngaerde> do you have connections for two screens
<marek`> yeah
<marek`> but it will only display on the second one if i restart x
<pvandewyngaerde> marek`:  i think it's not possible yet
<DanaG> wtf?  mv: cannot move `mysql-connector-java-5.0.7/mysql-connector-java-5.0.7' to a subdirectory of itself, `./mysql-connector-java-5.0.7'
<DanaG> Since when is a subdirectory UP a level?
<Veen> Is there a website I can go to to preview Gutsy?
<sparkay> hi,, i just installed the latest alpha, but when it starts up, after login, i only get an orange screen with a cursor but nothing happens
<nvman90> I just installed tribe 3 and I'm having some really wierd problems. When I switch to a terminal ctrl+alt+F1 my monitors get disconnected and just go into standby mode
<voidmage> I have a similar issue, but my monitor stays on.
<nvman90> hmm any luck on finding any info about it?
<nvman90> I can't seem to find any forums with anyone having this exact problem
<voidmage> not really
<nvman90> Also if I log out of X I just get a bunch of graphic curroption on my screen
<nvman90> Do you have an Nvida card?
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-22
<winbond> does anyone know if the latest fglrx can be installed in gutsy?
<winbond> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burner> anyone play with ebox?  i'm curious how hard it is to setup
<DanaG> How do you find out what app is bound to a particular port, and kill that app?
<Pici> netstat
<bur[n] er> then killall when you know the executable name
<crimsun> or lsof or fuser
<crimsun> sudo netstat -np
<DanaG> Aah, thanks.
<sparr> bur[n] er: wtf @ killall
<sparr> that will kill many apps, not just the one on that port
<Pici> sparr: killall does not work without an argument.
<sparr> yes, and said argument wont be the program specifically using the port
<Pici> Well, it'll be one of the programs, or the one if only one instance is running.  I understand where you are coming from though.
<DanaG> Just be warned: the Solaris killall is totally different.
<DanaG> That really is "kill everything".
<timing> Hey is it a known bug that the gnome is only starting till the background only and then nothing?
<timing> I have to run startx by hand everytime i boot up
<timing> then it loads normal
<timing> but when i boot without startx, i can still login with gdm, but after that it's just nothing
<bur[n] er> timing: works here
<timing> After one month i'm thinking about filing a bugreport
<timing> okay
<bur[n] er> timing: might be something in your profile
<bur[n] er> ~/. files... try as another user?
<timing> ah, i don't have another user yet hehe
<DanaG> I think compiz somehow breaks login.
<bur[n] er> make one and try :)
<timing> yeah it could be compiz
<DanaG> It'll take 2 to 4 times of trying to log on.
<bur[n] er> you could switch to metacity :)
<timing> DanaG: yep
<DanaG> I'll hear my gnubiff applet make the "new mail" sound, but I see nothing.
<timing> yeah where do i disable compiz, the tray icon s gone for a month as well
<DanaG> Oh, and killing compiz locks up the X server, except for the mouse.
<timing> or can i get this new compiz thing already?
<timing> codenamed compcomm
<bur[n] er> it's compiz fusion now
<bur[n] er> compcomm is old already ;)
<timing> ah
<bur[n] er> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<timing> k thanks
<timing> blech 3th party sources
<timing> I'll wait till it's in gutsy
<timing> and compiz fusion is just a bunch of beryl plugins?
<timing> my compiz is working tho
<timing> only with one workspace
<timing> but i have four in my gnome-panel
<bur[n] er> so change it to 4 or so :)
<bur[n] er> it's in gutsy now
<timing> ah okay
<bur[n] er> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra - Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz
<timing> but i think metacity is running and compiz as well
<bur[n] er> only one can be running
<timing> well
<timing> there is like one big workspace when running compiz right?
<timing> but it's four screens wide
<bur[n] er> sure
<timing> so then your workspace switcher applet looks like one big screen
* bur[n] er shrugs and has a cube
<bur[n] er> i thought that was fixed with fusion
<timing> yeah i have a cube as well
<timing> but do you have the workspace applet in your bar?
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> one sec
<timing> k
<Pici> Eh?
<bur[n] er> yeah, the workspace switcher applet works with compiz fusion
<timing> yeah
<timing> and is it divided in 4 squares?
* bur[n] er wishes it would respond to scrolling
<timing> or 5
<timing> or 3
<bur[n] er> 4
<timing> depening on your number of desks
<timing> hmm
<timing> a month ago there was one big one of the size of four
<timing> like compiz told the applet it was one big workspace
<bur[n] er> well, all better now :)
<timing> yeah
<timing> but the thing is
<timing> when i click on workspace 2
<timing> there is only my background image there
<timing> panels are gone
<timing> keycombo's are gone
<timing> i'm not sure anymore about right mouse click
<bur[n] er> wow, all that stuff works here
<timing> hmm
<timing> so someone feels like hunting this thing?
<bur[n] er> upgrade to fusion
<bur[n] er> :)
<timing> yeah guess so
<timing> it's upgrading to latest now
<timing> so will try in a few
<timing> so is there anything hot and new i should really try out as well?
<burner> cube reflection, writing wtih fire, the window+e command
<timing> what;s window+e?
<timing> i think i read something about it?
<timing> and uhm, something _next_ to compiz?
<DanaG> mysql-admin: symbol lookup error: mysql-admin: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib9ValueBase4initEj
<DanaG> argh.
<Pici> DanaG: I think the bug is already logged if I remember correctly. I had the same problem
<burner> timing: window+e is hte expo plugin
<cRhYlove> I set mine up to be window+`.
<cRhYlove> Much easier to reach. :D
<timing> huh and more updates just yet?
<burner> if you have an intel card, your videos may not work
<crackerbox> hey guys
<cRhYlove> I'm having a hard time sharing stuff over my windows network.
<cRhYlove> It's trying to make me log in?
<cRhYlove> The windows network doesn't HAVE a login though. :/
<timing> cRhYlove: maybe you are in the wrong workgroup? dunno if that could be it tho
<cRhYlove> no, it's the right workgroup.
<chowmeined> cRhYlove: make sure the shared folder has permissions for 'EVERYONE'
<chowmeined> cRhYlove: in both the sharing permissions and security tabs
<timing> hmm it's time for 'enqueue in totem' as right mouse option in nautilus
<chowmeined> totem?
<chowmeined> but totem is just really a quick media player
<timing> yeah
<chowmeined> you can hover over music to play it
<timing> yeh
<timing> but i'm listening to an album
<timing> and was at the last song
<timing> but i wanted to hear the ending
<chowmeined> what about using a music player?
<timing> and add this other album to the list
<timing> most of the time i listen with my iAudio
<chowmeined> i mean something like rhythmbox or amarok?
<timing> yeah
<timing> but i just don't feel like this music indexing
<cRhYlove> it keeps asking me to login to get on the network.
<timing> i like it on my mp3player :-)
<timing> chowmeined: i just downloaded 5 new albums
<timing> checking it out, ate once
<chowmeined> cRhYlove: on which machine?
<timing> From Goldfrapp and Venus Hum if anyone is interested :-)
<cRhYlove> my gutsy machine.
<chowmeined> cRhYlove: did you add 'EVERYONE' permissions to the shared folder?
<cRhYlove> So I can't see the drives on the other machines.
<cRhYlove> yep.
<cRhYlove> But I also need to see the drives on OTHER machines from this one.
<DanaG> Argh, the syslog view of tomcat is worse than useless.
<DanaG> It squishes the stack trace onto one line, with a bunch of ^I in it.
<cRhYlove> Nope, my shared drives are still invisible on the network too.
<cRhYlove> :(
<timing> hey does someone know how i can open a torrent file with epiphany like this: gnome-terminal -e `screen btdownloadcurses --url %s`
<chowmeined> will deluge be in the repos in gutsy?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to manually connect to broadband
<pawan> can roboform be used with ubuntu
<crdlb> !info deluge gutsy
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in gutsy
<crdlb> !info deluge-torrent gutsy
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1292 kB, installed size 4344 kB
<chowmeined> excellent
<vlowther> arrgh
<vlowther> reinstall for teh suck
<vlowther> xhs decided to start random;ly truncating files on the root fs during updates
<vlowther> er, xfs.
<xtknight> will grandparadiso become the default for gutsy?
<xtknight> firefox gran paradiso*
<RAOF> I highly doubt it.
<DanaG> Will there at least be a granparadiso package that we can use to REPLACE firefox?
<DanaG> I don't want to acidentally run the old one once I have installed the new one.
<Hobbsee> use a dpkg-divert
<Hobbsee> check out w.u.c/FirefoxNewVersion on how to use them, and appropriate the example there
<DanaG> w.u.c?
<DanaG> Oh, wiki.
<DanaG> Have they at least fixed the "asian characters lock up the browser" bug?
<DanaG> I'd imagine so, but I haven't been keeping up with Mozilla's changelogs.
<Min1123> Anyone running Gutsy on X64 architecture have problems with the Human themes and program crashes?
<RAOF> Yes, I'm running x86-64.  No, I don't have any problems.
<RAOF> Well, any _systemic_ problems, at least :)
<Min1123> On my systems on both fresh installs and upgrade installs all programs relying on GTK+ die, and people seem to blame it on the new glibc warning messages, but I think it is caused by the default progress bar on Human.
<RAOF> Min1123: Well, you're correct in that the glib warning has nothing to do with it.
<Min1123> I don't really have enough data to get debug on it since it segfaults really fast whenever it comes up.  Keeps Gimp, Firefox, Thunderbird, and some of the pyGTK stuff from working, but switching the progress bar animation from the default Human theme seems to remove the issue entirely.
<Min1123> Any ideas on further isolating it?
<RAOF> Hm.  That seems pretty good.
<RAOF> I'll try the human theme.
<RAOF> Well, I can't reproduce.  Do you get any apport backtraces?
<Min1123> Yeah, and I submitted them.  It seemed to point to the glibc library, but that can't be the culprit.  Let me go test again.
<RAOF> Yeah, it's not glibc.  Got any bug numbers handy?
<Min1123> Not on hand.  I actually forgot what the website is.
<RAOF> launchpad.net?
<Min1123> I can get a GIMP stack trace, but I need to go put in the debug packages.
<DanaG> Dang, dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/bin/firefox-granparadiso to /usr/bin/firefox by firefox-granparadiso' clashes with `diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox2 by firefox-granparadiso'
<RAOF> Well, if you can crash it repeatedly, installing all the dbgsym packages would be good :)
<DanaG> I wonder what it does if you leave out the "rename".
<DanaG> Oh, it copies.
<Min1123> This is what firefox crashes on 0x00002b48074825d3 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2
<Min1123> I read a few bugs that said some of the earlier Human themes had Cairo issues, no knowledge on that.
<RAOF> I'd need a little more context than that to help :)
<Min1123> Bug #61303, but it's from 2006-09-19
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61303 in libcairo "gtk apps segfault on gnome 'Human' theme, only from XDMCP" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61303
<Min1123> Yeah.
<Min1123> But that's Dapper too.
<DanaG> Okay, I went right back to the official.
<DanaG> I mean, back to 2.0.whatever.
<DanaG> 3.something breaks ctrl-l, ctrl-f12, and a whole bunch of other things.
<Min1123> 0x00002b48041b2fad in raise () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Min1123> That's what it actually segfaults on, so I'm speculating that it's trying to alter the thread priority through the Cairo library, but that's beyond my scope.
<RAOF> Hm.  If you could install all the -dbgsym packages you can think of, you could attach the apport crash file to one of your bugs - that'd be helpful.
<RAOF> Just to confirm, are you trying to run X in 8bit colour?
<Min1123> Yeah, I will, it's just that apport doesn't pick up the bugs.
<RAOF> You can check /var/crash.  There should be files in there.
<Min1123> These programs like to say that I don't have enough free memory to debug on a 2GB RAM machine with another 4GB of swap partition.
<Min1123> I am running in 24-bit color.
<RAOF> So it's not that bug that you linked.
<Min1123> I haven't found a duplicate yet, unless you count all the bugs that seemed to be glibc.
<Min1123> I think this could be related to a number of those since the apps that don't work in those reports are the same ones.
<Min1123> Any idea what the libcairo dbg is?  I'm not finding it so I have "??" in the traces.
<Amaranth> Min1123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Min1123> Thanks.
<pawan> how to install realtek drivers for ubuntu
<Min1123> Is there an auth for the dbgsym?
<Min1123> @pawan Which Realtek device?  Most have drivers already in the kernel or supplied modules.
<pawan> ac97
<pawan> icant get the sound icon which i get in windows
<Min1123> The audio drivers for that should already be in the version you have.
<pawan> the surround sound preset and eqilizer
<pawan> and good mp3 burning software
<Min1123> Under system and preferences there is a section called Sound.
<pawan> yes
<Min1123> That should be everything you need to set that up, the mixer is default in the upper left of the screen in the top panel.
<Min1123> If you have volume control on the keyboard it is probably active as well.
<Min1123> MP3 burning meaning burning MP3s to a redbook audio CD?
<pawan> i want to burn mp3 files to cd
<Min1123> Just insert the CD into a burner and it will ask if you want to make an audio or a data CD.
<Min1123> Select audio.
<Toxicity999> well if you want to burn the fiels as data
<Min1123> It will open a program to help you do that.
<Toxicity999> and not make a real audio cd
<Dannilionz> I need some help with internet connection sharing
<pawan> ok
<Dannilionz> basically, I have an internet connection on this PC which is ppp0. I want to share this so I can access the internet from my laptop at the same time. Only problem is, as soon as I bring the network up on this machine I lose the internet
<Dannilionz> I think the problem is in my routing table, but I don't know how to fix it
<Dannilionz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30745/ - output of route. I think I need to remove this line:
<pawan> it is saying disk capacity exceeded
<RAOF> Dannilionz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28internet%29
<pawan> i am burning mp3 files
<Dannilionz> thanks, will try that
<pawan> any good specific mp3 burning software
<RAOF> What are you trying to do again?  To burn mp3s to an audio cd that any CD player can play?
<pawan> to play in an mp3 player
<pawan> and mp3 cd
<RAOF> Also, since this doesn't appear to be a Gutsy question, you may have more luck in #ubuntu, where there are many more people.
<DanaG> Is there a way to connect multiple times to the same AP using nm-applet?
<DanaG> I know I can do it manually, but I want to do it with NetworkManager.
<RAOF> DanaG: Probably not.  How would you do that anyway?
<DanaG> Have multiple WiFi cards.  I have built-in ipw3945/iwl3945, and a cardbus bcm43xx.
<marek`> yeah d00d there is for sure a way
<DanaG> I haven't actually seen any major issues using this bcm4306 card with the native module.
<DanaG> Er, swap "haven't" and "actually".
<Min1123> I'm using a bcm4311 with the native module now too.
<DanaG> Oh, one nice thing about Vista: it'll come with Broadcom drivers.
<DanaG> So you won't have to tell people to go and download them.
<DanaG> I mean, for fwcutter.
<RAOF> DanaG: NM doesn't currently support more than one active device IIRC, so I'm thinking you'll need to do it manually.
<Min1123> Well, Dell is involved now, so hopefully either bcm will become more compliant or become less used.
<DanaG> Odd: Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.  This file has an unknown MD5sum cf6a67c90951e3e763d2135dede44b85.
<DanaG> I guess the Vista in-the-box drivers aren't fw-cuttable.
<DanaG> Oh, I see: the inf files have a bunch of bogus characters.
<DanaG> ^@[^@v^@e^@r^@s^@i^@o^@n^@] ^@^M^@
<RAOF> Hooray for rsync and my 33Mb/sec updating of the daily server cd
<DanaG> 33 megabits?  Where?
<DanaG> I'm stuck with 3 megabits.
<DanaG> But when I have anything reeally big to download, I can go on campus, with GbE to the internet.
<Toma-> !info librsvg2-2
<ubotu> librsvg2-2: SAX-based renderer library for SVG files (runtime). In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-2 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 296 kB
<RAOF> With rsync.  The actual average download speed was 400Kb/sec, but I needed 8 times less than the full CD :)
<Min1123> Most of the newer firmwares don't work with it.
<DanaG> Well, Vista also does odd stuff with network drivers, as I discovered from reading the ndiswrapper site.
<DanaG> It has a new version of the ndis standard.
<DanaG> In addition, the INF files are padded with junk, it seems, and perhaps the same with SYS files.
<DanaG> This bcm4306 seems stable enough to me.
<DanaG> And the same with iwl3945.
<Min1123> ndiswrapper has been unstable lately.
<Min1123> And since it plays closely with the kernel, it locks up one of my cores randomly, so I'm happy to use the native one, although it is sometimes slower.
<DanaG> One thing I like about my Gateway laptop: simplicity.  No proprietary ACPI modules, no software radio toggle (just hardware, instead), ipw3945 wifi, e1000 GbE.
<DanaG> Oh, and a competent EDID, so you get the right resolution with nvidia -- unlike some (older, at least) Toshibas.
<Min1123> @RAOF Now listed as Bug #127493
<flodine> how is gutsy running? anyone
<BirthdayHobbsee> it runs, most of the time.
<Min1123> Still some glitches, but most of it runs well.
<flodine> cool
<Min1123> If it doesn't I suggest changing the theme.
<flodine> will this be a LTS version
<stdin> flodine: no, gutsy+1 will be
<SeveredCross> Runs well for me, though the themes are a bit fugly.
<SeveredCross> At least they seem to be.
<SeveredCross> The glossy theme could be nice if it didn't make all the bloody windows blue.
<SeveredCross> Hmmm.
<SeveredCross> You know what GNOME is missing.
<SeveredCross> A mountpoint manager.
<Min1123> I suppose gparted doesn't really count.
<chowmeined> SeveredCross: /etc/fstab
<SeveredCross> Haha, funny.
<SeveredCross> You think a Windows convert wants to edit /etc/fstab?
<chowmeined> i dont think windows converts need a 'mountpoint manager'
<SeveredCross> Maybe not title it that, but something to help them mount drives.
<chowmeined> i seriously doubt windows converts will be creating new partitions after installation
<chowmeined> automount takes care of CDs and thumb drives
<SeveredCross> Something to help them mount their Windows drive, storage partitions, etc.
<chowmeined> and external hard drives
<elkbuntu> gyah. does firefox not have session restore on gutsy anymore?!
<chowmeined> SeveredCross: but they already are mounted under /media
<SeveredCross> Are they mounted by default if they don't touch partitioning?
<chowmeined> er
<chowmeined> no they show up in nautilus
<chowmeined> and under Places > Computer
<SeveredCross> Uh, I thought things only showed up there when mounted on mountpoints in /media/
<chowmeined> i forgot about my windows partition hehe
<chowmeined> its under Places > Computer.. but its not mounted.. and its not in /media
<SeveredCross> Hmm. Weird.
<SeveredCross> I could've sworn only things that were mounted went there. My mistake.
<SeveredCross> I still think something to easily edit the options in /etc/fstab would be nice, but I suppose it isn't essential.
<wsjunior> hello. i'm using kubuntu gutsy tribe 3 up to date here and I've just installed fglrx driver 8.39.4 that works with kernel 2.22, its everything ok inside X but I'm not able to switch to console (control+alt+f1)
<wsjunior> I get a black screen
<wsjunior> When I switch to console
<pawan> hi
<eagles0513875> !e2fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jl> helllo
<jl> tribe3 is giving me a beating
<jl> can't get 1280x1024 rez working - i've editing my xorg.conf to add it
<jl> still dont even see the option in configure desktop :(
<jl> tribe 3 users here?
<RAOF> Gutsy users here :)
<jl> im using fresh install of kubuntu tribe3 ;( ....seems like a lot of stupid problems
<jl> ie, gutsy - 2 day old release
<jl> i have a weird menu :(
<RAOF> Well, time to file some bugs!
<jl> most entries start with   ___: Entries in Kmenu:
<jl> and i can't get 1280x1024 rez working - even tho i have added it in quotes to my xorg.conf - and restarted X using alt-ctrl-backspace :(  what am i missing??
<RAOF> jl: Pastebin Xorg.0.log, and I'll have a look
<jl> http://pastebin.ca/629407
<jl> the only thing i did after a fresh install - was sudo apt-get update - then installed the kubuntu-restricted
<RAOF> Oh.  You're using the vesa driver.  That's not going to work well :)
<jl> sudo apt-get install nvidia?
<jl> or what?
<jl> hello?
<RAOF> jl: Sorry.  You might have better luck summoning me with my name :)
<RAOF> jl: Well, that depends on what graphics card you have, obviously :)
<jl> :) lol i figured smart kubuntu users might have an attention span longer then a gnat ;)
<jl> 7600 geforce
<jl> in deb i used the new 100.14 drivers - but i dont see those as an option :((
<RAOF> Yes; you want to install nvidia-glx-new, and then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<RAOF> jl: Indeed.  The 100 series drivers aren't packaged yet.
<jl> i was running deb sid :) the 100's worked wonders :)
<jussi01> la de da.. apt is broken...
<jl> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<jl> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jl> after running sudo nvidia-xconfig :((
<jussi01> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<jussi01> anyone seen that one beore? how do i fix?
<jl> jussi01 - you're on tribe 3 also?
<jussi01> jl: tribe 2 plus updates... so yes
<jl> well - i don't know if updating tribe2 will = tribe3;) ... unless you specifically did the latest kde4 alpha2
<jussi01> jl: oh, really?
<jussi01> tribe 3 has kde 4??????
<RAOF> No.
<jl> i know tribe 3 does kde4alpha2  :)
<jl> not as default - but its there
<RAOF> Yes.  Parallel installable
<jussi01> oh...well whatever, I just need to fix my apt....
<jl> RAOF - btw where would i see that?
<jl> the kde4?
<jl> so - any other geforce 7600 (or 7k series) users out there? - did u have problems geting higher then 1024x rez working???
<RAOF> jl: Well, my 7600 works just fine.  I'm not sure why xconfig dumped core :(
<jl> i'm runing apt-get upgrade now - maybe something will get fixed
<RAOF> You could try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to select the nvidia driver
<jl> gcc 4.2.1 is out eh? - cool stuff
<jl> cool i'll try that RAOF thx
<jl> is anyone using kde4 alpha2 from the new tribe 3 btw?
<jl> RAOF - what rez do you use?
<RAOF> 1650x1040
<jl> k, cool - did you have to edit your xorg.conf?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Then again, nvidia-xconfig didn't segfault for me :)
<jl> curse those segfaults
<jl> raof
<jl> i'm running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --- but it only give a list of options - including 'nv' - but nothing 'nvidia-glx-new' etc....
<RAOF> There should be a "nvidia" option.
<RAOF> If you've installed the nvidia-glx-new package.
<stdin> anyone else loose the ability to use media keys, like play/pause on there keyboard?
<jussi01> ok, heres the thing, I launch the program from terminal (tremulous) it works fine, but i created a launcher and it freezes from the first screen. any idea whats going wrong?
<mike_> Greets, everyone...
<mike_> Has anyone had any luck with getting bcm43xx-fwcutter to work under Gutsy? It keeps giving me an MD5sum mismatch when it tries to process the firmware file.
<milk_> hello
<milk_> anyone known how to install vmware server (last build on vmware.com) under gutsy (uptodate, kernel 2.6.22 personnal build) ?
<chowmeined> you need to download a patch vmware-any-any google for it
<milk_> the last patch can i give is the vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz (get by link on ubuntu forum) and not working (i've get the same error with or without)
<chowmeined> search the ftp site
<chowmeined> the newest is 110
<pawan> how to download new screensaver for ubuntu
<pawan> hi
<milk_> i got the vmware-any-any-update111.tar.gz with the last build of vmware server and always not working !
<chowmeined> pawan: gnome-look.org
<milk_> i found the solution: downgrade to vmware server 1.0.2 and use the vmware-any-any-update111.tgz
<milk_> the vmware server 1.0.3 with vmware-any 111 not working at this moment
<timing> so with this compiz fusion, i only need compiz-core?
<timing> nothing else?
<pawan> how to change broadband connection name
<amayera> hi
<pawan> how to know version of ubuntu
<amayera> pawan: cat /etc/issue
<[swb] > hello all
<[swb] > hi unix4me :)
<unix4me> hi, swb
<[swb] > I have thought that ubuntu has been missing this feature for quite a while
<[swb] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117027
<[swb] > but found nothing on the internet about it since this date
<unix4me> [swb] : I think you'll have more luck in Ubuntu-devel; I think this is support for people who are already using Gutsy :S
<unix4me> * #ubuntu-devel
<[swb] > unix4me, yeah I figured
<[swb] > thx
<unix4me> welcome
<Zapek> hello. anyone knows what is supposed to start hald? I thought it would be the startup scripts but it doesn't seem to be the case
<Zapek> hm. the thing probably just crashes
<cRhYlove> Anyone else having networking problems in qemu?
<cRhYlove> I'm trying to use the new ReactOS in VM. :D  But I can't connect to any network in qemu for some reason.
<cRhYlove> :(
<fiveiron> FYI, athlon 2500xp, 768mb ram, nforce chipset blah blah, gutsy installed without a hitch
<pawan> how to enable opengl
<mrsno__> pawan are you running gutsy 7.10?
<pawan> feisty 7.04 ubuntu
<mrsno__> please ask in #ubuntu , this is for gutsy (current development version) talk
<pawan> ok
<mrsno__> i see stefg has already pasted you the link :-) that should get you working
<np> you have been found
* np fwaps mrsno 
<mrsno> :p
<np> btw, am i masked up atm?
<mrsno> you are indeed
<np> or ip showing
<np> wicked
<mrsno> you lie, you haven't installed gutsy :<
<thompa> intel macbook is working great as long as I remember to disable compiz at reboot
<thompa> power history is really great as is network tools
<thompa> no setup required on touchpad, in fact it works better than osx in my opinion
<thompa> side scrolling works and 3 finger tap
<FFForever> when will tribe 2 be out?
<crdlb> FFForever, err
<FFForever> err is a wonderful time frame...
<crdlb> see /topic, Tribe 3 is out
<FFForever> ohhh snaps (LMAO!!!)
<FFForever> will support for upgrades (from other ubuntu distro's be supported)
<FFForever> i just upgraded my kubuntu to just ubuntu and it didn't pick up the kubuntu for the settings transfer...... but it found the windows.......
<FFForever> one more thing when will ubuntu have cnr???, whit 7.10 or +1?
<pvandewyngaerde> cnr ?
<FFForever> *spire click N run app
<elkbuntu> ooh tasty. networking b0rked on boot. requires restarting the service to work
<elkbuntu> actually, it must just have been the one time. worked fine this boot.
<b0b> hello
<jussi01> hello
<MikeRotch> hey guys
<MikeRotch> i just got gutsy installed and i am needing help, i wonder where the "restricted modules" is??
<MikeRotch> like the ATI driver
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> System --> Administration --> Restricted Driver Manager?
<SeveredCross> Is that what you're looking for?
<MikeRotch> haha yea usually it is there
<SeveredCross> If it's not there, make sure it's installed..
<SeveredCross> dpkg -l restricted-manager
<SeveredCross> (or use synaptic, I just prefer the CLI)
<MikeRotch> sweet
<MikeRotch> does that come with XGL now?
<MikeRotch> or nah
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<MikeRotch> mannn
<MikeRotch> hha
<SeveredCross> ATI is still borked for effects.
<SeveredCross> On Feisty it is very doable.
<SeveredCross> I got Beryl very stable on Feisty, but since the packages aren't updated for Gutsy yet I don't wanna mess with it.
<SeveredCross> I'll wait till Gutsy is released and Beryl gets repackaged.
<MikeRotch> yea beryl to me is not as pretty as the compiz i liek to use
<SeveredCross> Or till they make the wholesale merge to Compiz.
<MikeRotch> i wish it were easier to install xgl
<SeveredCross> It is easy...aptitude install xserver-xgl
<SeveredCross> :)
<SeveredCross> Getting it to work correctly with fglrx is a whole 'nother story.
<MikeRotch> hahayea
<MikeRotch> well right now i am installing this linux-restricted-modules 2.6.22-8-386
<MikeRotch> weee
<jussi01> grrrr... i hate compiz fusion in kubuntu gutsy...
<jussi01> very buggy atm
<MikeRotch> how come gutsy comes with compiz but not xgl
<MikeRotch> shoudl compiz work in regular xsession or whatever
<crdlb> MikeRotch, not with fglrx
<crdlb> but with other video drivers, yes
<jussi01> MikeRotch: nice nick. yeas, with nvidia and intel you dont need xgl
<MikeRotch> oh, so if i had an nvidia i woudln't have to create xgl session?
<MikeRotch> wow...
<MikeRotch> that sucks haha
<crdlb> what ati card do you have?
<pwnguin> well, it uses aiglx i tihnk
<pwnguin> think
<MikeRotch> x1600
<MikeRotch> overclocked edition it's decent
<crdlb> then you can't use the free driver
<crdlb> so you're stuck with fglrx :/
<MikeRotch> cause my stuff is so awesome?
<MikeRotch> =P
<pwnguin> /ati is so stingy
<pwnguin> then again, at least ati has working drivers for some things
<MikeRotch> yea i suppose
<MikeRotch> well i am installin the ATI restricted driver now
<MikeRotch> then i got to restart i think
<MikeRotch> so brb in a minute
<MikeRotch> cool
<MikeRotch> i installed an xgl session now i got everything going
<DigitalNinja> Is Gutsy working yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> Today's its day off :)
<DigitalNinja> lol
<DanaG> Argh,
<DanaG> (gnome-panel:23402): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 24
<DanaG> But of course, it doesn't tell you WHAT applet!
<DanaG> Aargh.
<MikeRotch> hey everyone
<MikeRotch> i got a problem real quick
<MikeRotch> when i click ont he add/remove programs tool it pops up the screen corect size and stuff, but unde the titlebar is grey and stays grey as in it doesn't show my options
<MikeRotch> i tried a sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-app-install   command
<MikeRotch> and still the same.. any suggestions
<MikeRotch> please help =)
<jussi01> MikeRotch: check the comand its running, is it running as root?
<MikeRotch> jussi01 i don't know how to check sorry
<MikeRotch> but it's the add/remove in the applications menu
<jussi01> MikeRotch: go to system  and find the menu editor, its there somewhere, i dont rn gnome
<MikeRotch> i got one of those but it's just for SHOWING the icon
<MikeRotch> i click the icon and the entire add/remove screen is greay it doesn't show the options is my problem =(
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-14
<smallfoot-> anyone running alpha2 without any problems whatsoever?
<smallfoot-> anyone experience that alpha2 work better than 8.04 stable?
<teamcobra> not quite yet ;p ;p
<alexur1> When i run update-manager -d to get 8.10 it tries to upgrade to 8.04 which im already on so then it fails. when i click upgrade in update manager it shows the release notes for 8.04
<alexur1> but update manager is saying 8.10 is available
<ASULutzy> There's no more compiz-config-settings-manager in Intrepid?
<RAOF> Seems to work here.
<ASULutzy> Ah, there's a simple-ccsm
<ASULutzy> Oh I'm just dumb, compizconfig-settings-manager... I thought it used to have hyphens between each...
<ASULutzy> Now if only enabling compiz didn't make my machine explode...
<DanaG> I once tried Compiz on a system with a 32-meg GeForce [called-a-4-but-is-really-a-2] Go, with only 256 megs of system RAM.
<DanaG> Needless to say... it didn't work too well.
<DanaG> I am in [your] video driver, eatingz all yer RAM.
<DanaG> (I refuse to type like a moron, "ur".)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I keep seeing references to "NV50" -- what the heck is NV50?
<DanaG> I know I have a G73... but NV-what?  I haven't a **** clue.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> nv5x == G80/90 == GeForce 8/9
<RAOF> nv4x == Geforce 6/7.
<RAOF> nv3x == Geforce 4.
<ASULutzy> Yikes that's really bad... Doing compiz --replace makes my machine fail pretty hard... Keyboard stopped responding and had to vulcan nerve pinch it.
<RAOF> nvidia numbering sucks.
<ASULutzy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5380848 someone in the channel said this was already a known bug but didn't provide a link... Just wanted to make sure. (This is a regression, as compiz worked in Hardy and in Intrepid alpha 1, the person in the channel said this was a problem with mesa and not with compiz, but again just wanted to make sure)
<RAOF> If it's all white, that's mesa.  Or, I think, the intel drivers in particular.
<ASULutzy> Yea, it goes white, and then if I run compiz --replace from a terminal I can push ctrl+c to get it to go back to metacity, but then my keyboard stops responding... Pushing caps lock still toggles the light, but no apps respond to my keyboard anymore and I have to nerve pinch it
<ASULutzy> RAOF: This is a known regression/bug?
<RAOF> Yes.
<ASULutzy> RAOF: Thanks... I hope the people in charge of the intel driver don't change it too much... I'm bummed because compiz doesn't work anymore, but the S-video on my laptop finally works... It's always something ;)
<jonpackard> Could anyone with an NVidia card please help me confirm this bug? It affects Alpha1 and Alpha2 using the nv driver. Bug 245383.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245383 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Screen flickers when loading applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245383
<Sonicadvance1> With the latest kernel, the Usb input struct has changed which makes the xpad360 module not compile correctlyl. Anyone have any information on this?
<Sonicadvance> woops, restarted my desktop
<Shoopuf> If I have a question about the new Ibex theme "NewWave" would this be the place to ask about it?
<Shoopuf> With the NewWave theme I noticed that sometimes the "title bar" flashes to white then back to the original dark-gray color.
<RAOF> That sounds like a long-standing nvidia bug with compiz.  Is it?
<Shoopuf> RAOF: Sounds about right, I *am* using both Nvidia and Compiz-Fusion. :X
<Shoopuf> RAOF: Should I file a bug report? :P
<RAOF> Shoopuf: No, it's (a) known, and (b) nvidia's problem.
<Shoopuf> ok :) thanks for the answers RAOF...
<smallfoot-> make so i can rename device volume label on partition - http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3985/labelab6.png
<teethdood> off topic, but I'm running wires for a gigabit network. Should I get cat5e or be safe and get cat6?
<fr500> cat6
<teethdood> ok I'm gonna need to take out another business loan then
<fr500> is firefox crashing when saving files for anyone else?
<nekostar> hey does the 8.10 kubuntu have the kde4?
<RAOF> Yes.
<nekostar> fr500 change your theme
<fr500> nekostar: firefox theme?
<nekostar> gnome theme
<s3a> can i do good bug reports (other than kernel stuff since its a vm) in virtualbox-ose by mounting the .iso of the 8.10 alpha2?
<jonpackard> s3a: Yes! Ubuntu needs to run in VMs too! If it doesn't we need to know about it. =)
<jonpackard> also.. I think you'll find a lot of people bug test in VMs.. snapshots are extremely handy
<s3a> k, good :), cuz to be honest i want to contribute but dont want to 1)boot in an unstable environment 2)waste discs
<s3a> wats the latest?
<s3a> alpha2?
<jonpackard> yep
<s3a> k, wait
<s3a> im searching for it
<s3a> k, i got it
<s3a> i think
<jonpackard> i had problems with the 2.6.26-3-generic kernel in virtualbox.. see bug 246067.. the kernel from Alpha1 (2.6.26-3-generic) worked fine for the most part
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<s3a> omg live cd isnt out yet
<s3a> its coming in alpha3
<s3a> and im just curious since im studying python atm, can i develop the ubuntu OS with python or only apps for it?
<jonpackard> lots of programs are written in python.. mother front ends for user programs
<jonpackard> er mostly.. not mother
<jonpackard> i think it's time for me to go to bed LOL
<s3a> lol
<s3a> i no the feeling cuz recently i mistook the firefox logo for a heart
<jonpackard> most of the system is written in C/C++
<s3a> o that suks then for me cuz im not planning to go there yet
<s3a> cuz its harder
<jonpackard> python is awesome though =)
<s3a> ya its good so far for me :)
<s3a> anyway, i have to get back to downloading the alpha 2 and studying python
<Sonicadvance> C/C++ isn't really hard. :P
<s3a> well i guess ill worry about that next summer vacation
<s3a> i rely want a quad core
<s3a> lol but thats another topic
<Sonicadvance> Go with Intel unless AMD pulls something out of nowhere
<s3a> ya i no im planning to get a q6600 but ill get it next year by then octa cores should make that cpu soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cheap
<teethdood> interesting how 2 years ago AMD was kicking Intel's ass
<s3a> and intels octas will have hyper threading
<Sonicadvance> Yes, but the Core 2 architecture wastes AMD
<s3a> well actually
<s3a> if amd had much higher clock speeds
<s3a> and under 64 bit
<s3a> it would beat core 2 quads of the same clock frequency
<s3a> but there isnt no super high clocked amd x4 so thats not the case
<s3a> i read that
<Sonicadvance> a Intel quad compiles the linux kernel in about 1/4 the time my phenom does
<s3a> and btw is there a .torrent for the alpha2?
<s3a> Sonicadvance: are u a 64 bit user?
<jonpackard> s3a: So the stipulation there is that a Phenom X4 CPU at Clockspeed X is equal to a Core 2 Quad at clock speed X?
<Sonicadvance> yes
<s3a> jonpackard: no
<s3a> jonpackard: im not sure honestly but all i no is in the high clock frequencies thats wen amd will win but they dont have any high clocked x4s so its not a real life statement im making
<s3a> well its not my statement anyway
<s3a> its this site's
<Sonicadvance> I've never heard about this news
<jonpackard> ahh i see.. it's all theoretical that if all the clock speeds jumped up a few notches the Phenom would start to whup arse :)
<s3a> ya it would win against a intel at high clock but not at low clocks wen they both have same clock, it must have to do with some kind of memory stuff or multiplications or wtv, i dont wanna say more in case i say wrong things
<jonpackard> I like AMD.. I hope they can pull ahead of the core 2 quads soon.. pehaps the Phenom X3 can beat a Core 2 Duo in the same price range.. not everybody can afford a Core 2 Quad =)
<Sonicadvance> might as well as go with a Phenom X4 since it's not much more expensive
<s3a> jonpackard: well u cant say that about the q6600
<s3a> q600 is 209$ canadian last time i checked
<s3a> and im downloading the alpha2 torrent on my laptop it should be done by tomorrow
<tanath> my upgrade to intrepid failed because of this: postalias: fatal: open /etc/aliases: Permission denied
<tanath> upgrading postfix
<tanath> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 64 2006-03-17 16:40 /etc/aliases
<Hondo_Kitsune> So... this is the channel for 8.10
<ramvi> ﻿I'm customizing the livecd with the help of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . I try to start gnome to do changes from there, with /etc/init.d/gdm start (howto in the comments), but what is the username and the password?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu, iirc
<chattan> ﻿I can't login in Ubuntu 8.10 alpha 2 which i use VMware install, any1 help me ,thanks a lot
<coz_> hey guys
<coz_> tried intrepid but kept getting error that greeter is crashing
<Hobbsee> yes, it keeps doing that.
<coz_> Hobbsee, oh my.. well I guess I will try again next week then :)
<coz_> is    autodetec for wacom tablets planned for intrepid??
<coz_> autodetect
<jacob> aside from the current mesa/compiz incompatibility, does anyone notice some really strange 3D/accelerated 2D behavior, such as the framebuffer being stuck to the screen?
<coz_> jacob,  mm I havent even been able to boot into intrepid yet :)
<jacob> coz_: did you install from the alpha image(s)? you might want to drop to recovery mode and apply all updates
<coz_> jacob, i did that  as well and still no boot  however  I was just testing last night so its no big deal at this point
<jacob> coz_: i *thought* i saw that was fixed, but it might be still happening, idk :P
<coz_> jacob, here the  greeter keeps crashing so..
<jacob> coz_: i'm guessing it has to do with bug 245888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245888 in mesa "Intrepid, on latest updates (mesa updates - 7.1~rc1-0ubuntu1), compiz no longer works and gives white screen on login" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245888
<coz_> reading
<coz_> jacob, no surprising :)  alpha can be a pain  sometimes
<coz_> :)
<jacob> aye
<jacob> for whatever reason i decided to run nautilus as root yesterday and somehow managed to spawn gnome-session.... bad idea.
<coz_> o0
<jacob> ended up with / chmod'd 700... couldn't login or execute anything
<jacob> gave the visual effect of rm dash rf slash, the dialogs lost their font rendering and everything was boxes :P
<coz_> well during these interums between versions  I am running austrumi, a  slackware based  OS that runs in memory,  it also has a minimal compiz fusion,,,it tides me over until things start working again :)
<jacob> :P i'm just running an intrepid/hardy dual boot
<coz_> jacob, ah  yeah i should have done that actually but I have dual boot with xp  so right now i can only run austrumi because grub is gone at this point
<towolf> hi ppl, i dist-upgraded to intrepid and now many devices are listed twice or more in the diverse gnome applets: battery, NICs, audio cards
<towolf> how come, why is hal reporting the devices more than once?
<gnomefreak> if thats his only issue hhould be extreamly happy
<pheeror> Has .26 made it to intrepid yet?
 * pheeror would have to start up his laptop to find out himself
<seisen> yes it has
<seisen> 2.6.26.3
<pheeror> eh
<pheeror> it's probably 2.6.26-3
<seisen> probably
<pheeror> and it's still based on rc, no problem though
<Calvin> would someone please tell me about using ubuntu, does it take over your computer and what are the advantages of using ubuntu?
<lamalex_2> Ubuntu does not teach patience unfortunately :(
<sioux> hi :-)
<jbroome> lamalex_2: are you kidding, have you been in #ubuntu? :)
<sioux> developers.... intrepid will be delivered with last saa7134 driver?
<sioux> hardy still use a old state of saa7134... many new board are been added
<daekdroom> sioux: Is saa7134 part of linux kernel? If so, it'll deliver the lastest.
<lamalex_2> jbroome: NEVER.
<sioux> 2.6.25 yes
<daekdroom> Ubuntu Intrepid is using 2.6.26rc(x)
<daekdroom> I think rc9
<sioux> here i had reconfigure a custom kernel
<sioux> i use hadry with 2.6.25.6
<daekdroom> Hardy doesn't get updates like from a module version to other one when Final is released.
<daekdroom> That's why it doesn't deliver the lastest saa7134
<sioux> also gspcav1 should be nice
<sioux> but that is not part of linux kernel
<coz_> I try to boot and get stopped at (initramfs)  is it expecting me to do something?
<daekdroom> coz_, I think that means your system is broken
<coz_> daekdroom, :)   yes it appears that is true  what I have been doing is simply typing "exit" then it looks for files for boot and then of course I get  greeter crashing still :)
<coz_> oops
<coz_> daekdroom,   yes  I type "exit" then it proceeds
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-15
<yoyoned> I have a GeForce 6100 nForce 430.  The restricted driver manager does not show anything to install.
<LSD|Ninja> yoyoned: that's normal right now
<yoyoned> LSD|Ninja: any thing I can hack about to get it to work
<LSD|Ninja> I'm not sure
<yoyoned> LSD|Ninja: ok, thanks
<LSD|Ninja> you could install nvidia-glx manually but I think a recent round of updates broke that too
<LSD|Ninja> Anyone else getting weird bootsplash corruption and problems with the gdm greeter? O_o
<Bernardo> hi
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: Yes, every now and then; maybe it's a race condition in the framebuffer driver?
<LSD|Ninja> At least I'm not alone there like I seem to be on the greeter thing. I wish I knew wtf was up with that, even changing from gdmgreeter to gdmlogin still doesn't seem to get me any closer to the GUI. It used to work, soemthing has broken I jsut have nfi what
<RAOF> Oh, it works almost all the time for me.  When the framebuffer is messed up, it also messes up X.
<LSD|Ninja> It started out that just the progress bar would be screwed up but a recent round of (pre Alpha 2) updates messed it up entirely though it does come good every once in a while and of course I get the greeter crashing message
<RAOF> Nah, I don't got that.
<s0u][ight> is X fixed?
<LSD|Ninja> it depends on how it was broken for you :P
<s0u][ight> it wasn't
<s0u][ight> i didn't upgrade yet
<LSD|Ninja> X appears to work for me, I just can't log in or do anything because gdm keeps crashing
<s0u][ight> ok i'll wait some longer before upgrading
<Hew> Anyone running Intrepid that can open .diff.gz files with file-roller? I don't seem to be able to. eg http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/file-roller/file-roller_2.23.3-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<LSD|Ninja> >_< latest xorg-xserver-core update restored my greeter but the splash is still b0rked, going to try a final reinstall and see what happens
<Klanticus> hi... I'm using kubuntu, and it stopped working after an update... kdm do not work anymore
<JontheEchidna> Klanticus: should be fixed in in 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu2
<Klanticus> and the bootsplash don't work too
<LSD|Ninja> Klanticus: all kinds of weird corruption?
<LSD|Ninja> ranging from the bar appearing in three different places to what looks like a siblinal digital message?
<Klanticus> LSD|Ninja: no... it just doesn't appear
<Klanticus> LSD|Ninja: it show me the console
<Pici> In Intrepid?
<Klanticus> Pici: kubuntu 8.10 alpha 1 (amd64)
<Pici> Klanticus: Just checking ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Klanticus: I get that from time to time too but I have no idea if it's something I've done or related to the main issue I'm having
<Klanticus> i'm fetching more updates now... let's see if they solve the problem
<JontheEchidna> I've not had a splash since I upgraded a hardy install to pre-alpha1
<Klanticus> JontheEchidna: I had splash before this update
<LSD|Ninja> splash works in Hardy. It's 1280x1024 (I'd rather it be 1024x768) but it works. Intrepid is where is went crazy
<LSD|Ninja> works for me*
<Klanticus> well... it's not working yet... looks like kdm can't find some theme file
<Klanticus> it just show a message complaining about not finding a theme and then exits
<JontheEchidna> Klanticus: what version is kdm at?
<Klanticus> JontheEchidna: Version: 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> Riddell said 0-ubuntu2 should fix it
<JontheEchidna> *-0ubuntu2
<JontheEchidna> so I'd watch for that
<Klanticus> JontheEchidna: how do I get it? apt isn't downloading it
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it's done building yet
<Klanticus> JontheEchidna: ah... ok.. I'll wait them
<Klanticus> JontheEchidna: thank you
<JontheEchidna> np
<cbr> why is opengl (kde4 kwin effects to be specific) broken in intrepid?
<jbroome> opengl came up on the "wheel of broken" today
<cbr> it has been broken for over a week
<Nece228> Does ubuntu will change that dark brown theme in ubuntu 8.10?
<Nece228> In alpha 2 ubuntu's look didnt changed
<Nece228> Maybe this will be final look ?
<LSD|Ninja> I have no idea what they were smoking when they came up with the new theme in Intrepid, people want *less* brown, not more
 * JontheEchidna uses kubuntu so he doesn't have to deal with that :D
<Nece228> LSD|Ninja: thats it
<Nece228> But i that look isn't ugly for me :D
<LSD|Ninja> JontheEchidna: you have to deal with KDE, which is worse :P
 * JontheEchidna starts flamewar
<JontheEchidna> *obligatory
<Nece228> LSD|Ninja: >:( kde is not bad
<LSD|Ninja> I *hate* ath5k, please put madwifi back in in time for release
<LSD|Ninja> what's the way to install nvidia now again?
<papabean> LSD|Ninja: I used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 for my card.
<papabean> Then I used nvidia-settings to generate a new xorg.conf
<papabean> I can't validate that that's the preferred method, but it worked for me.
<papabean> That brought in the source package which built the appropriate kernel module.
<papabean> That being said, that was the third nvidia-glx- package I tried (1 because I was hasty, 1 because my card was listed).
<LSD|Ninja> I'll give that a go as soon as the restricted-extras get done installing
<papabean> Anyone else using Kmail?
<LSD|Ninja> for the love of all that's holy how in the hell do I kill that utterly retarded PC Speaker as a sound card driver? >_<
<Unksi> LSD|Ninja: rmmod pcspkr?
<Unksi> that should kill it for good :P
<Unksi> (and blacklist so it wont be loaded on boot)
<LSD|Ninja> Unksi: I tried that and snd_pcsm, neither worked. It still sounds like my hard disk crashes each time I log in
<Unksi> ok
<yuriy> papabean: I am on hardy. but I'm guessing you're asking about intrepid since you're in here
<papabean> Unless you're experiencing crashes right after mail retrieval on IMAP accounts.
<papabean> The problem could be the same.
<papabean> Hard to troubleshoot what's going on since even running from console gives no good output.
<Jordan_U> I have installed linux-restricted-modules but I still can't modprobe ath_{hal,pci}
<Jordan_U> I have installed linux-restricted-modules but I still can't modprobe ath_{hal,pci}
<LSD|Ninja> linux-restricted-modules are for an older kernel, the ydon't work in Intrepid
<LSD|Ninja> which is a shame, because ath5k really, really sucks
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja, ath5k works great in Fedora 9 for me
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja, Is it missing features / unstable ( why does it suck ) ?
<LSD|Ninja> Actually, ath5k sucked more in Fedora than it does in Intrepid but it still doesn't work anywhere near as well as madwifi
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja, Doesn't work at all for me in intrepid, what problems have you had with it?
<LSD|Ninja> In Fedora it could never keep a connection up for a few minutes whereas in Intrepid it's relatively stable but is dog slow
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja, Did you have to do anything special to get ath5k to work in intrepid?
<LSD|Ninja> Nope, it was as easy to get going as madwifi in Hardy
<LSD|Ninja> Well, when I could get into the GUI that is
<Jordan_U> Any ideas on how to troubleshoot ath5k not working?
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-16
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja, In case you care while trying to solve my problem I found how to enable 11M rate rather than 1M
<Jordan_U> ( with ath5k )
<tanath> i have a problem with 8.10
<tanath> after grub, my monitor appears to get no video output until the X server comes up
<s3a> does reporting bugs for 32 bit also help 64 bit intrepid?
<pheeror> depends
<s3a> pheeror: cuz virtual machines can only run 32 bit
<pheeror> if a solution for that particular bug solved it for x86 but not for x86-64 that in my humble opinion it doesn't help for x86-64
<pheeror> second that=then
<pheeror> but it can't be bug in a virtual machine
<tanath> what should i do about my video issue?
<pheeror> i'd just ignore it
<tanath> o.O
<tanath> i'm used to checking for error messages during boot... now i can't see anything
<tanath> and this isn't exactly normal / expected behaviour
<pheeror> delete 'splash' from boot options could be the workaround
<pheeror> EXT4: are you supported in intrepid? ;-)
<tanath> i notice there's a 'boot-up manager' and a 'startup-manager'. that could be confusing
<tanath> ok, i turned off 'show boot splash'. will see if that helps on next boot
<tanath> though i have a suspicion it won't
<pheeror> to test it you could change at boottime and it wouldn't be persistent change
<pheeror> screw my english :-(
<tanath> how do you do that?
<tanath> keep in mind, after grub, i see nothing
<pheeror> pres ESC when grub timeout is counting down
<pheeror> then press e to edit
<tanath> ah, kernel option
<pheeror> actually you couldn't to this with lilo or could you?
<tanath> i think so... but i am using grub
<tanath> so what is the option?
<pheeror> splah
<pheeror> splash
<pheeror> you can also erase all those vga=XXX and other suspicious ones to fallback to old good reliable text mode till X starts
<tanath> well, i never had this prob before, until i upgraded to 8.10
<tanath> i did increase resolution to 1024*768, but it worked on hardy
<coz_> welll i finally booted into intrepid... :)
<Hobbsee> hm.  intrepid almost works now
<coz_> guys  I lost the fix for this during changeover   I want to change the password prompt in the terminal from "[sudo] password "username" to just password  anyone remember the fix?
<bazhang> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.26.3.4 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bazhang> khaije1, ^^
<Hobbsee> RAOF: any idea how i get scrolling back?
<Hobbsee> (i have X now, though!)
<khaije1> lol thx bazhang, is that the release target or is it subject to change?
<bazhang> khaije1, not sure; likely better to find out when freeze occurs (cant remember atm)
<khaije1> hah oh ya, forgot about that
<khaije1> wow octoer 16th, only 14 days before release
<khaije1> from linux weather report--
<khaije1> Short-term forecast: The 2.6.27 kernel will most likely come out in the first half of October. As of this writing, the merge window is open, so we do not know what all of the features in that kernel will be.
<khaije1> so it may be 2.6.26 or 2.6.27 depending on progress
<bazhang> 26 is very nice
<coz_> I havent read any of the bug reports yet and was wondering when nvidia driver can be installed?
<coz_> so far i cannot get it going either nvidia-glx-new or the nvidia installer
<LSD|Ninja> what card?
<coz_> nvidia fx5700
<coz_> let me get the problem right hold on
<LSD|Ninja> what driver are you using? 96 doesn't yet work with xorg 1.5
<coz_> LSD|Ninja,  I tried the nvidia-glx-new and then I tried 169.12
<coz_> LSD|Ninja, the error is   Depends: xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed
<LSD|Ninja> nvidia-glx-new is an older one, you'll ewmove most of X installing that one iirc
<coz_> LSD|Ninja, on this card the drivers ofter 169.12 dont work well enough
<coz_> after
<LSD|Ninja> coz_: what about the 173 ones?
<coz_> LSD|Ninja, no the newer drivers on this card for some reason and onlty 169.12 works fairly flawlessly
<coz_> LSD|Ninja, I wish they worked better with this card but ...
<LSD|Ninja> heh, I'm waiting on an update on the 96.43 drivers (GF2MX400) myself
<pheeror> it's still supported?
<coz_> oo I know that even in hardy I couldnt install the 9755 driver because it was not supported
<LSD|Ninja> My GF2 works in Hardy, it's the xorg 1.5 in Intrepid that's screwing things up
<coz_> LSD|Ninja, interesting I know that the 9755 would not install at all on hardy  no matter what I did
<pheeror> yeah, but the thing is whether nvidia is going to support the new versions of xserver even for the legacy drivers (as new versions of nvidia drivers don't support gf2)
<crdlb> nvidia still provides the occasional update for their "legacy" and "ancient" lines
<crdlb> but usually only to add support for new versions of X and the kernel
<LSD|Ninja> yeah, words is they'll provide an update but I'm not expecting it any time soon.
<LSD|Ninja> Is xorg 1.5 going to provide anything that makes this inconvenience worth it?
<khaije1> anyone on chan know what kvm feature set we might see in Intrepid?
<pheeror> guess so, because xorg is quite ancient
<LSD|Ninja> The whole thing needed throwing out and replacing 5 years ago
<pheeror> but correct autodetection of second monitor still doesn't work correctly even in intrepid (with ati)
<coz_> well one thing nice about intrepid is the default theme..I was pleased to see an change from light to dark as default  I may not keep it that way but it is a nice change :)
<pheeror> anyway keeping api or even abi compatibility just to satisfy one (or two) closed-source drivers wouldn't be that clever
<coz_> a not an
<pheeror> the dark theme won't be default in intrepid
<LSD|Ninja> pheeror: only if it's providing something that's really, truly worth the break in the first place. Most of the time these things happen because the OSS guys want to screw with the proprietary drivers
<coz_> pheeror, oh??  mm is there a reason for that?
<crdlb> LSD|Ninja: or perhaps they want to refactor to improve maintainability ...
<s3a> im using 64 bit ubuntu and trying to load 32 bit intrepid alpha2 and on install or checking cd for errors it says "[      3.924031]" then it says "<1>BUG: unable to handle kernel" like a million times
<s3a> using virtualbox-ose
<Hobbsee> i don't suppose anyone here knows how to make my touchpad support vertical scrolling again?
<khaije1> where may i find a image to test?
<LSD|Ninja> Hobbsee: if touchpad scrolling on a PC notebook stopped working for me I'd consider it a blessing :P
<pheeror> LSD|Ninja: you think guys like keith packard are such a bollocks?
<pheeror> s/a\ //
<pheeror> coz_: i've just read it in interview with mark shuttleworh
<coz_> pheeror, oh!  mm  well it doesnt surprise me  though it is a little dissapointing  ..i thought it was a nice change :0
<coz_> I keep forgetting to press shift when typing the darn smiley face :)
<LSD|Ninja> pheeror: hmm?
<coz_> well i have been playing around with this theme and it is kind of relaxing  nothing is glaring  nothing too bright  a touch of color every now and then to break the grayed down browns
<coz_> I like it :)
<pheeror> LSD|Ninja: i really doubt that anybody change api/abi just to break compatibility (except ms and oo zealots and *forums.com :-DD )
<pheeror> LSD|Ninja: but really, in oss environment api/abi isn't that mythically important
<pheeror> api/abi compatibility
<pheeror> Hobbsee: system->preferences->mouse, touchapad tab
<pheeror> touchpad
<Hobbsee> pheeror: i don't have such a tab.
<Hobbsee> LSD|Ninja: heh.  i've leraned to scroll like that
<pheeror> so i guess that the touchpad wasn't autodetect thus the special driver for touchpad wasn't load
<pheeror> pastebin.com/f229dcb7d
<pheeror> check the section with driver synaptics (the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<Hobbsee> pheeror: it must have been detected, as it does work - all parts except the scrolling
<pheeror> lime 39
<pheeror> line
<Hobbsee> yeah, i added that section
<Hobbsee> ah ha.
<Hobbsee> found the solution
<_NiC> I'm looking at the rsyslog-package in intrepid, and it seems to lack the RELP-module, would anyone happen to know anything about that?
<LSD|Ninja> OK, so we now have a linux-restricted-modules in Intrepid. But what's the point if the video and madwifi drivers are no longer part of it? O_o
<gnomefreak> LSD|Ninja: there are other things int hat package other than nvidia madwifi (i think ati is still in there) and others but dont remember off hand
<gnomefreak> Description: Generic Linux restricted modules. This package will always depend on the latest generic Linux restricted modules available.
<LSD|Ninja> OK, so what's the point of splitting out ja handful of the modules in there then?
<DistroJockey> Just thought of this while supporting xorg.conf issues: how about having xorg.conf set out similar to menu.lst where options and such are commented out but easily visible and easy to turn on and off?
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: because there is talk about dropping xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> ha sbeen since start of intrepid devel cycle
<gnomefreak> has been
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, hmm, well, that would be really bad from what I have seen due to the minimal xorg.conf
<Light-> <gnomefreak> DistroJockey: because there is talk about dropping xorg.conf  <-- so how will X be configured if theres no xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: there is something else i know a full GUI way to config your X but they can leave it there or they will use xfree* to config
<DistroJockey> Light-, exactly!
<gnomefreak> Light-: another file and full GUI
<Light-> another file seems a little silly, why not same file (and perhaps different layout) and full GUI?
<gnomefreak> they wantto get rid of xorg.conf because once GUI config in set you wont need it but the settings will be held somewhere
<Light-> oh
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, well, that's good as long as a CLI is available, as a GUI tool is no good if X doesn't work
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: it will be jsut not sure the name of file at this time
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, cool.
<gnomefreak> right now we are using xorg.config sort of but once newX is stable they say we wont need it. they IIRC is upstream
<Light-> if someone could make a tool like Windows's screen resolution/configure dual screens/etc tool then that would be awesome
<Light-> because that thing actually works
 * gnomefreak thought we had that
 * gnomefreak could swear that the gui config tool give syou those options
<Light-> well, it seems to have a rather small list of resolutions, and doesnt work too well
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, maybe, but not usable in Hardy by default
<Light-> for example, I could not manage to configure dual screens with it, I had to resort using TwinView + nvidia driver
<gnomefreak> not in Hardy right now intrepid is same as HArdy just with alot of breakage
<gnomefreak> Light-: nvidia-settings
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, might be possible if you really know how
<gnomefreak> that should help you with that
 * DistroJockey doesn't use nvidia
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: like i said its talk that has been going around. How timo and others decide what to do is still not conffirmed
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, yep, fair enough. Was a suggestion based on the issues I have seen
<Light-> <gnomefreak> Light-: nvidia-settings <-- yah thats what I had to use in the end
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: but Light- does ;) im sure intel and ati(flrgx) or whatever its called have something like that
<ccooke> gnomefreak: fglrx
<gnomefreak> Light-: intrepid as well a tthis time. there is the ubuntu GUI config in system>admin but i dont like it so far
<gnomefreak> ccooke: thanks
<ccooke> gnomefreak: NP
<DistroJockey> I get 2800fps with glxgears running ati xorg drivers on a R300 Radeon 9600 pro
<gnomefreak> i think i have that card laying around somewhere but i like my nvidia
<gnomefreak> i have a stock of all different cards motherboards sound cards ethernet card ect... just nee cases and some fans and i can build ~7 pcs but low on scale of speed ect..
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, I usually liked the nvidia better, but lately it has alot of issues with Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: no it doesnt
<gnomefreak> 8xxx problems have been fixed and nvidia-glx-177 or 173 or a few others is what you get instead of nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> or nvidia-glx
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, I've seen more nvidia users having issues than ati users
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: its just the config of the drivers people have issues with but 1-2 commands and you are up and running
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: biggest problem was nvidia drivers we had didnt support the 8xxx and up but now that has beenf ixed
<ccooke> I have to say, I'm impressed with how quickly AMD have made a difference to the ATI drivers
<gnomefreak> ccooke: agreed
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, fair enough. As long as the users don't need to "configure" stuff in the next Ubuntu :)
<DistroJockey> ccooke, also agree :)
<DistroJockey> but still, I stick with the xorg drivers, they work fine
<DistroJockey> for me
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: shouldnt since nvidia-settings comes with nvidia drivers now but as of this minute they have to run nvidia-config(IIRC) and it will rebuild your xorg.conf restart and that should do it. im surte not everyone will be this easy but that is the plan and for me it worked . but a month ago i had to rebuild xorg.conf by hand
<gnomefreak> ill be back i really have to find out what is up with LP
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, k, later
<DistroJockey> I'll keep playing
<Hobbsee> is there any way to make compiz work on intrepid yet?
<Syntux> do we have an rsync server for the intrepid ?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it was working 2 days ago
<gnomefreak> i set it by mistake since i normally dont use it since packaging and other things i do will freeze me with compiz enabled
<Hobbsee> i seem to get:
<Hobbsee> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<Hobbsee> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> the problem i have with that output is it was same as in hardy devel and iirc it lasted when devel was dne.. i dont remember what caused it than but im putting my money on mesa
<gnomefreak> naw it cant be
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: do you use kmail?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> tbird+enigmail?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> i've never liked kmai
<Hobbsee> l
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: do you reply to bugs using email?
<gnomefreak> mine isnt working i need to find out if it is enigmail or my key
<Hobbsee> sometimes, yes
<gnomefreak> although it says signature is good
<Hobbsee> i've not had a problem with it
<gnomefreak> i was afraid of that
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: thanks
<geser> does the logout dialog in gnome still offer the option for shutdown, etc. for others? I see there currently only "log out" and "switch user" (and "Cancel")
<gnomefreak> click log out than shutdown
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i'm so not a fan of that.
<geser> gnomefreak: that's what I'm doing now, but I prefered to have the option directly in the dialog
<gnomefreak> geser: i agree
<geser> I could just instead open a terminal and type "sudo poweroff"
<gnomefreak> but they changed it
<gnomefreak> oh and usplash is broken with .4 kernel
<gnomefreak> ok bug set up now link them together and test,
<gnomefreak> does anyones cp work?
<gnomefreak> example cp ~/.gnupg ~/.gnupg.backup
<gnomefreak> im assuming it has to be hidden file
<gnomefreak> nope it fails on any dir
<Pici> gnomefreak: cp -r
<gnomefreak> used to work without -r :(
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<frompie> is this the right channel to ask something about virt-manager/virt-install on intrepid ?
<LSD|Ninja> is "Restart" from teh shut down menu actually logging off a known bug?
<linux1> i have a really odd probem that has been started since kernel 2.6.26-3 at boot the system beep on and off until boot the only way around it disable splash and quiet at boot .has anyone hear of this bug before
<LSD|Ninja> linux1: Intrepid seems to have all kinds of wierd splash bugs at the moment
<linux1> yeah ive noticed scared the hell out of me at first
<LSD|Ninja> I've got one at the moment that makes it look like its sending data to one of those old data link watches
<linux1> oh i thought mine was odd
<xanax`> hi
<jbroome> bye
<markit> hi,  after upgrade, X does not start anymore, complains about missing dri2
<markit> or "error setting MTRR"
<markit> any clue?
<daekdroom> markit, missing DRI2 shouldn't be big deal. I mean, DRI2 can't even be used right now.
<markit> daekdroom: but there is a "(EE) failed to load dri2" and a complain about MTRR, and I've no X running anymore :(
<markit> if I force the driver to vesa, the dri2 error disappears, but the latter remains
<daekdroom> markit, Ignore the DRI2 thing, focus on the MTRR error
<markit> ok, but I've no clue about it... google tells something about auto-ram discovery process
<markit> did not happend to you also once upgraded?
<daekdroom> I'm not running it on my desktop. I'm using a virtual machine.
<markit> daekdroom: with kvm?
<daekdroom> There was a xorg update today but I haven't booted it since
<daekdroom> Vbox
<Unksi> any intel wireless users here?
<michaelfavia> hrm trying to get nvidia + new xorg up and running via albertomilones new pkgs but im getting an error about missing dri2 module.. am i missing a package or is it actually not avail yet?
<pen> how's flash 10? is it better than 9?
<pen> like it?
<pheeror> pen: no, it's still the same cra
<pheeror> crap
<pen> pheeror, I se
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-17
<piece> i am about to do a bare-bones install, if i use my hardy mini.iso image can i just replace "hardy" with "intrepid" in /etc/apt/sources.list, aptitude update && aptitude upgrade and i'm good to go?
<pheeror> yes
<_emet_> is Ubuntu 8.10 using upstart events
<histo> ls
<Daemonik> How are the contents of /dev/ created?
<tnnc> has anyone had the vnc server stop working after the last update
<Daemonik> tnnc, Define "stop working", crash?, hang?
<tnnc> daemonik ok it just stopped as you said thanks
<RAOF> Daemonik: Most of them are created by the kernel; some are created by udev, I believe.
<Daemonik> RAOF, If I were booting Ubuntu from an NFS server hosted by OpenBSD, with many different kinds of hardware, I probably want /dev/ to be recreated at each boot yes?
<RAOF> It's going to be anyway.
<RAOF> It's a filesystem not backed by any block device, anyway.
<Daemonik> RAOF, So this won't stop me from booting? What I'd like to do, is use something like UnionFS so the NFS share mounted on / is read-only.
<Daemonik> RAOF, Yeah I know that much.
<RAOF> So it doesn't matter where or how you get /, /dev is going to be created on boot.
<Daemonik> RAOF, Even if / is read-only?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Daemonik> Cool
<RAOF> Although you'll need at least /tmp and /var to be not read-only, I believe.
<Daemonik> Yeah mounted on tmpfs which is in ram yeah?
<Daemonik> As far as I know, one of the things UnionFS can do is combine a ram disk and read only device like a cdrom or an NFS share that is read-only
<Daemonik> and the LiveCDs do this yes?
<RAOF> Yeah, I believe so.
<Daemonik> Would this be as easy as an entry in fstab?
<RAOF> No idea.
<RAOF> But quite possibly.
<RAOF> Add a /var and a /tmp ramfs entry, and something for /home, and you're done.
<Daemonik> I'm wondering if /home is necessary. All these things are going to do is run NX.
<Daemonik> Ubuntu was the best choice 'cause it's like Debian, but newer and I know it's going to work. =)
<RAOF> Heh.  I'm pretty sure you'll need a writable /home
<Daemonik> Looks like UnionFS is the way togo.
<tech0007> bug 246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<tech0007> any progress yet?
<Hobbsee> does it say there's any progress on teh bug?
<DanaG> Oh hey, can somebody tell me if the packaged compiz-fusion has atlantis2?
<crd1b> no
<DanaG> Bummer.
<DanaG> Hmm, HP's "Ibuki" wallpaper goes rather well with the New Human theme
<DanaG> http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/images/ibuki_02.jpg
<DanaG> Argh, my windeco theme doesn't change with everything else.
<DanaG> Ugh, my brightness keys lag horribly... and eat CPU while doing it.
<DanaG> Eeh, not eat CPU, but they do lag.
<DanaG> It takes like 3/4 of a second for the response.
<teethdood> ok off topic question, but it's so quiet in here...: should I get plenum or non-plenum cat6 cables? are building inspectors strict enough to check the actual kind of ethernet cable?
<gnomefreak> teethdood: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DanaG> or #hardware
<papabean> Kudos to those of you testing Intrepid.  I thank you for your dedication.  I could not live the dream and am going back to Hardy.  :)
<DanaG> argh, can't log into gdmflexiserver --xnest
<DanaG> enter username: okay.
<DanaG> enter password: okay.
<DanaG> Back to username?  WTF?  And no error message.
<[GuS]> Hi guys! i was diggin at cdimage, and i was about to download latest build of intrepid live cd, and i found that each has 880MB ?? :S
<[GuS]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Hobbsee> yes, they're oversized.
<Hobbsee> they may, or may not install
<Pici> Hence the ,OVERSIZED
<Pici> ;)
<[GuS]> ok... i will download alternate then..
<Hobbsee> same applies w.r.t. their installability
<[GuS]> i know, but at least are not oversized...
<[GuS]> i am just doing it for testing... and i dont have a cd for 880MB :P
<shirish> anybody knows where tromod volden is?
<godzirra> Hi folks.
<Pici> hi
<godzirra> Can anyone tell me if the realtek 8199 card is on the list of network cards that may work with Intrepid?  (I tried all night last night and couldnt get it working with hardy)
<G_009> partial upgrade failed: could not calculate upgrade
<Viper550> okay, I got kubuntu KDE4, gutsy, will updating to Intrepid give me KDE 4.1?
<JontheEchidna> Viper550: yes, but it's not recommended to upgrade. You can upgrade to hardy and you will be able to install 4.1 from there
<Viper550> nm, found it. and I meant yes I do have gutsy actually
<Viper550> wait, Hardy
 * LSD|Ninja actually has a Viper V550 kicking around somewhere
<LSD|Ninja> What's so special about the ubuntu-desktop package? Why is hte latest update being held back? o_O
<w00t> I don't know whether it's useful to anyone, but on upgrade from hardy to intrepid (I always upgrade early into the next release), I had problems with nm-applet which I think I've resolved.. with the help of http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dbus/2007-January/006877.html
<w00t> that fix is probably not correct here (I lack the experience of knowing), but it's probably something worth looking at..
<BUGabundo> is Alberto Milone arround?
<tanath> how do you use the quick search in synaptic?
<tanath> it's always disabled
<LSD|Ninja> tanath: I noticed that too, no idea why it's that way though
<G_009> 'cause we're alpha turtles
<tanath> bah
<Laney> Anyone having mouse problems (possibly KVM related?)
<Laney> in that I can't seem to move it
<anna> hello, i the nv driver has become very unstable, i want to use vesa instead. What to do these days?
<anna> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org won't ask what driver to use
<LSD|Ninja> unstable how? Aside from it being as slow as molasses and lacking 3D, I haven't noticed any major problems with nv here
<maihem> I'm testing intrepid alpha two in a qemu session (because it crashed under virtualbox - or killed virtualbox) and I'm having a bizarre behaviour with the pointer. It is using pointer integration by default (nice) with the xorg vmmouse driver but each unit movement of the mouse in the wetworld moves the onscreen pointer by about 64 pixels (a guess).
<maihem> the regular "mouse" driver works fine (but no pointer integration)
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-18
<LSD|Ninja> I just noticed there a new version of the 96.xx.xx nVidia drivers. How long befopre they make it into the repos?
<Light-> eh, 96.xx.xx is the really old version isnt it? I thought we were up to 176.xx.xx or something
<Light-> ohwait, I guess the 96.xx.xx drivers are for the really old cards
<Light-> dont mind me :P
<LSD|Ninja> Yeah, my Ubuntu machine has a GF2MX400 :P
<elik> Hi, I am a Debian Lenny user and recently switched over to Ubuntu (Kubuntu actually) Hardy Heron. I am a little disappointed to see that the version of some programs I used is more outdated that on Debian, and I am considering upgrading to Ubuntu I... I... How stable is it compared to Lenny?
<Light-> Try it and see, stability usually varies from user to user because people use their systems differently
<Light-> run it in vbox for a while if you want to keep debian around incase you discover its more stable
<LSD|Ninja> Normal releases are reasonably stable, Intrepid is very much alpha software at present so lots of things are very, very broken
<elik> Hum
<elik> I'll give it a try, my system is brand new
<elik> if it breaks, it won't be too much of a pain to just reinstall it
<elik> They always told me I was a risk taker :P
<elik> Is it as simple as changing the sources, updating and dist-upgrading?
<LSD|Ninja> elik: update-manager -d will do it all for you
<LSD|Ninja> Probably better to set aside a machine or partition seperate to your main install and use a CD to install though
<elik> why is that?
<elik> direct update like that is not so reliable?
<elik> considering I just installed the system today, is that worth the hassle?
<elik> as long as my other partitions are untouched, I'm fine with reinstalling hardy
<elik> hum, update-manager sound like a bad idea, considering I'm on KDE
<LSD|Ninja> there's probably somethign similar for KDE, I'm not familiar enough with kubuntu to know what it is though
<elik> yeah, adept installer, but I don't see anywhere where I can change the version
<elik> anyway, I'll look it up, thx
<LSD|Ninja> you might be able to download the Alpha CD and ue that as an upgrade source
<elik> a small 624Mb to fetch, heh
<elik> lol
<elik> was not a good idea
<elik> :D
<LSD|Ninja> elik: ?
<elik> well, it messed with the graphic card a bit
<elik> and nothing would display anymore
<elik> kernel XX.26 would just show some pink squares
<elik> and xx.24 didn't work any better :P
<elik> so I think we'll forget that
<LSD|Ninja> yeah, usplash has a bunch of issues atm
<elik> I see
<elik> well, that's not as stable as I thought, but I guess now I know the true meaning of Alpha stage :P
<LSD|Ninja> we did warn you :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<elik> lol, you sure did
<elik> It was funny anyway
<LSD|Ninja> I think the purpose of these first few Alphas is to get the stuff merged in from Debian working happily and then they'll start fine tuning the new stuff
<elik> yeah, I assume it gets more and more stable as you close in to the release date
<elik> When did Hardy Heron release?
<Hobbsee> 8.04 == april 2008
<LSD|Ninja> 8.10 is due for release in october so there's still a fair way to go yet
<elik> indeed
<elik> anyhow, thanks for your support
<elik> and keep up the good work on Intrepid Ibex
<sparky01> does anyone know if Sound Juicer is going to be the default ripper in Ubuntu going forward?
<sparky01> ???
<sparky01> well don't all answer at once!
<sparky01> lol
<crd1b> fail
<khermans> anyone have Flash sound working?
<khermans> or is it b0rked?
<khermans> i fixed the Xorg issues temporarily by -> $ sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg gdm && sudo sed -i "s/intrepid/hardy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg gdm
<khermans> however, my flashplugin-nonfree version 10 gets no sound in firefox
<khermans> yay for closed sources!
<gluer> hi, does alpha 2 address nvidia support?
<SwedeMike> any idea if 8.10 will support centrino 2 well? (thinking of for instance the lenovo X200)
<LSD|Ninja> SwedeMike: No reason to assume it won't
<SwedeMike> it's brand new, it was out after 2.6.26 was frozen, that's why I'm wondering
<SwedeMike> but hopefully intel has participated in kernel development and put support for the devices ahead of time
<LSD|Ninja> There doesn't look as though there's that much new to support
<SwedeMike> let's hope so
<joaopinto> Hello, for testing purposes should I use the alpha 2 cd or a daily cd image ?
<LSD|Ninja> They make daily CD images? *headdesks*
<joaopinto> yes, they do
<knurra> rsync -vz rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/intrepid-alternate-i386.iso .
<catweazle> LSD|Ninja: look here http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/
<sven-tek> Filing a bug, and nobody seems to care about it, is frustrating... (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/246952)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246952 in linux-meta "Missing Force feedback support in kernel (CONFIG_HID_FF)" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<linkinxp> hello i need information in how to see the log of grub?? cause when its loading i see an error but i goes to fast.....
<Vegar> is it possible to install the 2.6.26 kernel from intrepid on hardy?
<avik42> hiya, I just installed Kubuntu Intrepid Alpha 2 .. I can sudo just fine but when I try to use Hardware Driver Manager it says I need to give root password.. what is the root password?  I didn't have a dialog to set it at install time and it's not the same as my sudo password .. thanks
<JontheEchidna> It should ask you for your sudo password...
<avik42> that's what I thought .. but when I type in my sudo password .. it says wrong password .. but if I do sudo in terminal it takes it just fine
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> Might try asking _Tonio in #kubuntu-devel
<avik42> kk thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> er, Tonio_
<LSD|Ninja> What was the point of the latest nvidia-96 update if it was a version bump to 96.43.07?
<LSD|Ninja> wasn't*
<G_009> update-manager kept coming up with 'could not calculate upgrade'; tried apt-get and it went thru no problem
<mvo> G_009: for what upgrade situation?
<G_009> 163 updates
<G_009> i call it the 'partial upgrade' bug
<G_009> i was specting to have to reboot after such extensive update.. i'll do it anyway
<linux1> can someone check something for me before i file a bug the sshmenu-gnome install's but i cant add it to the gnome panel
<amikrop> Hello. I have a Game Boy Advance game (in an actuall Game Boy disquette). Is there any way I can play it in my pc?
<JontheEchidna> in Ubuntu?
<amikrop> yes
<JontheEchidna> So you have the cartridge?
<amikrop> What is the cartridge?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know of any cartridge-ripping hardware that has linux drivers
<JontheEchidna> The plastic thing that GBA games come on
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: yes
<amikrop> I do have it.
<JontheEchidna> [14:56:50] * JontheEchidna doesn't know of any cartridge-ripping hardware that has linux drivers
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: So, there is not any way I can play my game, in my computer?
<JontheEchidna> uh, sorta
<JontheEchidna> you'd have to do legally questionable things that I'm not sure I'm allowed to discuss here
<JontheEchidna> anyway, general ubuntu support is in #ubuntu, this is for the development version of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Is LRM likely to be working by alpha 3 ?
<gluer> Hi, Q: I've got a Nvidia Geforce Go 7600 in laptop, ive installed all the latest updates and im still stuck in low res, how can i get 1680*1050 in intrepid?
<Jordan_U> gluer, AFIK the proprietary drivers are broken currently
<Jordan_U> gluer, You can try using the 'nv' driver if you are not already
<gluer> Jordan: nv driver?
<gluer> off the website?
<markit> hi, my laptop boots in textual mode with kernel 2.6.24, but can't see anything with 2.6.26 (nvidia), any suggested setup or boot time parameter?
<AtomicSpark> they should keep alpha as intended. in house/dev only beta testing. :P
<Jordan_U> AtomicSpark, It's the open source way, release early, release often and warn about the possible killing of your dog
<AtomicSpark> Jordan_U: people always miss or ignore the warning though :\
<gluer> holy crap!! fixed my nvidia! finally
<gluer> lol
<markit> gluer: I've problems with nvidia as well
<gluer> about ffkn time
<markit> with my laptop
<markit> oh, no, does not show anything here :(
<gluer> i followed this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856227
<markit> with kernel 2.6.24 I've no graphic (error setting MTRR), while with kernel 26.26 I've no output at all
<gluer> i just modified the xorg.conf file
<markit> I've not checked closed source (evil) driver
<gluer> changed the section "device"
<gluer> then changed the section "screen" to my correct res
<gluer> for some reason my section "device" was identified as "device1" which i changed to "device0"
<gluer> nv driver version 173.14.09
<markit> gluer: oh, could you pastebin me your xorg.conf please? the relevant (whole) sections?
<markit> gluer: even if is strange that with kernel 2.6.24 I've graphic image (gray) with X cursor, then returns to textual
<markit> while with more recent kernels, I've no image at all (nor textual)
<gluer> markit: sure..ive never used pastebin though, whats the deal?
<markit> gluer: and where do you find if device0 or device1 or deviceX is correct?
<markit> gluer: www.pastebin.ca, and copy/paste your xorg.conf, then submit and write here the link it returns
<markit> or we could go in private and you can paste me some small pieces of config
<gluer> markit: http://www.pastebin.ca/1076000
<markit> gluer: thanks a lot, I will try :)
<gluer> markit: its messy but i hope it helps
<gluer> now got to get my sound working lol!
<crimsun_> what's wrong w/ your sound?
<markit> gluer: unfortunatly, I've still "error setting MTRR"
<gluer> markit: bugger
<markit> gluer: what do you mean?
<gluer> markit: just aussie slang ;-) lol
<gluer> q: when i boot into gui i hear the drum sound, then when i login the sound doesnt work, any ideas how to fix this? my laptop is a asus fj3  or something
<markit> ok, let's format and go back to a more stable 8.04 :) thanks a lot anyway, bye
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-19
<Jordan_U> Is LRM likely to be working by alpha 3 ?
<tnnc> anyone else having trouble  connecting to the vncserver?
<sleepster> anyone know of a way to determine all the packages installed on my machine
<gluer> dpkg -l ?
<gluer> Hi, my sounds all screwed up, low volume with a  lot of crackle.. its a realtek acl861vd any ideas how to fix?
<gluer> inital ubuntu drums sound fine, then after logging in it doest work properly
<gluer> im almost pulling my hair out to try and get my sound card to work with latest intrepid! its an alc861vd, the most i can get working is crappy noise through pc speaker, can someone point me in the right direction?
<gluer> otherwise i will move on to my wireless not working, lol
<jbroome> I get all comfy with KVM, and bug 243677 comes along and pees on it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243677 in kvm "intrepid kernel 2.6.26-2-generic won't boot as kvm guest" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243677
<gnomefreak> jbroome: lots of kernel issues, well the issues came with .4 kernel some might have already been there and i just didnt see them
 * gnomefreak working on ruby :(
<gnomefreak> ok maybe im working on dpkg :(
<jbroome> no problem, i subscribed to the bug and i'll keep an eye on it
<derekS> hi. I am mounting a cifs drive fine in hardy, but intrepid is giving me problems, any known bugs on this?
<gnomefreak> derekS: i havent seen one you might want to check and/or file a bug on launchpad.net
<derekS> gnomefreak: will do, thanks
<gnomefreak> derekS: no problem
 * gnomefreak needs to file a few but i think ill wait until i wake up if i sleep
<gnomefreak> jbroome: have you tried setting up an intrepid chroot by chance?
<gnomefreak> apt-get update while in chroot i get bash: apt-get: command not found
<gnomefreak> thats bad because i cant install apt without well apt
<tnnc> anyone else having trouble  connecting to the vncserver is there an fix
<jbroome> gnomefreak: i haven't
<gnomefreak> jbroome: you dont want to either
<gnomefreak> for some damn reason it doesnt install apt
<gnomefreak> yep fixed it by installing apt
<DanaG> Anybody else have NetworkManager b0rken?
<DanaG> s/en/ed/
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> but im using pre-release atleast i dont think he pushed them yet
<RAOF> DanaG: Yup.  I believe it's a consolekit problem, actually.
<DanaG> Aah.
<gnomefreak> 0.7~~svn20080703t022721+eni2-0ubuntu0~pre2
<gnomefreak> 0.7 fixes alot of bugs
<DanaG> Well, the fact that it's a known issue satisfies me; for now, I can live without wireless.  Wired works fine.
<DanaG> Aah, I see... networkmanager isn't broken....
<RAOF> DanaG: The problem is that all the dbus requests are being denied; the at-console allow rule isn't being activated.
<DanaG> but it's communication with the applets is.
<RAOF> Right.
<DanaG> argh, I flubbed my apostrophe.  /me slaps himself.
<RAOF> I'm not sure that it's a known issue; I've been offline recently, so it may not have hit launchpad.
<gnomefreak> RAOF: alot of bugs are known before they hit Lp since asac maintains it and i test it with a few others
<gnomefreak> but depends on bug
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<gnomefreak> not everyone sees same issues
<RAOF> Yup!
<DanaG> Odd... I can't sudo killall -9 nm-applet.
<DanaG> It's unkillable, for some reason.
<RAOF> Argh!  Why isn't my banshee patch applied yet!
<gnomefreak> RAOF: while your here. have you packaged ruby before?
<RAOF> Nope.
<RAOF> Not ever.
<gnomefreak> dont :(
<RAOF> Orly?
<gnomefreak> when it fails it doesnt give you crap to go on
<RAOF> That's annoying.
<gnomefreak> this maybe why its broken
<gnomefreak> all i wanted to do is use alexandria but no cant do that because of ruby1.8 breakage
<DanaG> Ooh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine-kde4/+bug/204351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204351 in gtk-qt-engine-kde4 "FFe for gtk-qt-engine-kde4" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<DanaG> Hmm, I tried KDE4, but didn't like the screwy desktop folder view.
<DanaG> Screwy as in, can't resize the edges.
<RAOF> I tried KDE4, but it doesn't handle dual head _at all_.
<gnomefreak> im on kde4.1 pre-release and it works great
<gnomefreak> not on it atm
<RAOF> Maybe it's time to install kubuntu-desktop again, then.
<RAOF> Some of KDE4 looks good; I really like some of the simple, effective QT animations, for example.
<gnomefreak> most people i asked before installing said its much better than 4.0 i like it a little more but its alot more stable
 * gnomefreak hates the Windows like set up
<DanaG> I've got oodles of disk space, so I just left it installed.
 * DanaG wants a qt-gtk engine.
<RAOF> You mean "QT looking native on GNOME", or visa-versa? :)
<DanaG> Yup.
<RAOF> That's not a useful answer :)
<DanaG> A gtk-qt engine exists, but not the converse.
<DanaG> s/-/→/
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure both exist now, actually.
<gnomefreak> i do think we are gonna finally get *-kde-support  for mozilla apps
<gnomefreak> so kde users dont nee dto install gtk libs
<DanaG> The only QT app I use is VirtualBox.
<DanaG> Woah, I just discovered: the channel ordering gstreamer uses when decoding FLAC files is incorrect for the spec.
<DanaG> 5 channels: left, right, center, back/surround left, back/surround right 						6 channels: left, right, center, LFE, back/surround left, back/surround right
<DanaG> Here's what it does: left right left-surround right-surround center lfe.
<DanaG> Odd... pidgin is using the wrong font size, for some reason.
<DanaG> Aah, extended prefs, that's why.
<gluer> ok, got nvidia working, iwl3945 wireless working and alsa sound working! only took 24 hrs! lol
<ForgeAus> wow october already? thats sooner than I thought!
<ForgeAus> its only july I guess... but 3 months, I was thinking more like 6 or more
<ForgeAus> Intrepid is the next Kubuntu I'm planning to get, (skipped over a few since Feisty)
<WelshDragon> Is there any milestone target set for when the nvidia drivers will start working again? :)
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: they work fine
<WelshDragon> Oh...Then i've got a problem ^^
<WelshDragon> gnomefreak, Should it still be listed under System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: back up your xorg.conf and run nvidia-config
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: dont count on it
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: first install the drivers for you card
<gnomefreak> than do the above
<WelshDragon> kk, done, brb
<WelshDragon> gnomefreak, It went into failsafe mode when trying to boot. Which log file can i look in to try and locate the problem?
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: you need to run nvidia-config than look at the .xorg file to see everything is there than reboot it should work out ok
<gnomefreak> or leave and hope what i said to you earlier is the same i told you now
<MGrunde> Has anyone else tried installing fglrx in Intrepid?
<joaopinto> Hello I have no sound on hardy, could someone provide me some guidance to investigate the problem ?
<MGrunde> Did you try #ubuntu?  This channel is supposed to be for discussion if Intrepid.
<MGrunde> of Intrepid*
<joaopinto> #ubuntu is not for support for intrepid
<bazhang> you said hardy
<joaopinto> ops, forget it
<joaopinto> anyway, found the problem, ignore me :P
<bazhang> :)
<LSD|Ninja> Any idea when nVidia 96.43.07 is going to hit the repos?
<Dekans> LSD|Ninja: next release I think, wait for ibex
<LSD|Ninja> Dekans: I take it you didn't read the sign on the way in?
<s0u][ight> is there a place to fallow the state of the new version?
<LSD|Ninja> s0u][ight: here is as good a place as any
<Unksi> any idea if intel wlan modules are working now?
<s0u][ight> ok can i be informed
<Dekans> LSD|Ninja: right XD
<Dekans> didn't see on wich channel I was :p
<LSD|Ninja> :P
<s0u][ight> so what is working what is broken
<MGrunde> fglrx is broken
<s0u][ight> i have nvidia
<MGrunde> I haven't noticed much else that is completely broken.
<s0u][ight> hmm what kernel was intrepid ibex using?
<MGrunde> 2.6.26-4
<s0u][ight> :) excellent
<s0u][ight> do you guys recommend to upgrade
<MGrunde> Not if you want stability
<LSD|Ninja> s0u][ight: not yet
<LSD|Ninja> pretty much everything is broken in some way or another right now
<s0u][ight> dissapointing
<s0u][ight> since i need that kernel
<MGrunde> Alpha 3 should be out in a week or so, could be a bit more stable.
<MGrunde> Is Intrepid definitely going to use 2.6.26, or is there a chance that 2.6.27 will be used if it's released in time?
<s0u][ight> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=zT9J6HHO9Xc lmao
<MGrunde> Haha
<s0u][ight> such easy steps
<s0u][ight> but there is a much better way (chntpw) using the sam security and system files located it c:\windows/system32/config/
<s0u][ight> so what's the command to upgrade to intrepid ibex?
<jbroome> rtf/topic
<DanaG> argh, even when I enable remote desktop... it doesn't start the vino server.
<LSD|Ninja> I noticed that too
<askand> Is tabs implemented in Nautilus yet?
<askand> Is tabs implemented in Nautilus yet?
<__mikem> I would like to see a screenshot of the currently proposed artwork for intrepid. I tried looking on the wiki but I am having trouple
<gluer> mikem: i found a really cool intrepid wallpaper online
<__mikem> gluer: i want to see what the default desktop will look like
<gluer> mikem: ah
<gluer> mikem: some really good mockups on deviantart
<__mikem> Actually I managed to find some mochups on the wiki, really well hidden though. This one looks nice
<BHSPitLappy> __mikem, try #ubuntu-artwork
<__mikem> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Clear_Intrepid?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=NewClear.png
<BHSPitLappy> That's such a horribly inconsistent theme though.
<__mikem> BHSPitLappy: well they still have some edges to iron out
<__mikem> but the concept is nice
<BHSPitLappy> __mikem, like randomly black menus and widgets?
<__mikem> yup
<BHSPitLappy> I also don't care for giving the ubuntu logo perspective
<__mikem> I do, even if I think its too much, thats the kind of thing that'll get ubuntu on more computers
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-20
<BHSPitLappy> __mikem, I disagree
<BHSPitLappy> I don't think radical graphical deviations from what people consider "normal" are good for mass adoption
<Flannel> Hey guys, is there a place I can go to get a list of features that are planned for Intrepid?  (Or even just some people telling me some big ones).  We're doing a speech at a LUG in a month and they're interested in what they can look forward to.
<LSD|Ninja> I remember seeing something somwhere about that, I can't remember where though
<jbroome> Flannel: there may be somethign off the wiki link in the topic
<FliesLikeABrick> can someone check for me what version of dovecot is in intrepid ?
<Flannel> !info dovecot intrepid
<ubottu> Package dovecot does not exist in intrepid
<Flannel> !info dovecot-common intrepid
<ubottu> dovecot-common (source: dovecot): secure mail server that supports mbox and maildir mailboxes. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.15-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1891 kB, installed size 4328 kB
<nikolam> Hi.
<nikolam> Should I post a bug about Seamonkey not newewst in Ubuntu?
<G_009> enabling external monitor on MT3422 laptop fails. still waiting for update-manager to update me to 2.6.26-4. it would also be nicer if firestarter would automatically recognize connection type (wlan or wifi) on program start.
<G_009> err, wlan or eth0
 * G_009 burps
<G_009> update-manager continues to err with 'partial upgrade', result: could not calculate upgrade .   proceeding to run apt-get instead
<G_009> success. however, still not updated to 2.6.26-4
<G_009> test 386 desktop is already updated so am wondering whats keeping the amd64 back
 * G_009 
<joaopinto> Hello, mplayer is playing the sound to the internal PC speaker, anyone else experienced this ?
<marius___> hi. i'm trying to setup an fully encrypted sistem with Intrepid, but the guided partitioning make a too big swap, about 5*ram. any ways to fix this?
<DistroJockey> marius___, can't use manual partitioning?
<marius___> it seems is not working.
<DistroJockey> in what way?
<G_009> couldnt you resize your swap later on
<joaopinto> marius___, and you should file a bug report about it
<G_009> also, you mean 5gigs of swap or that you have 5 gigs of physical memory
<marius___> i have 768 MB RAM and is makeing 5GB of swap
<knurra> joaopinto: yes had it with amarok
<joaopinto> I was trying with other playes now, totem works fine, amarok does have the same problem
<knurra> joaopinto: but I think I set amarok to specifically use alsa or oss
<knurra> then it worked
<G_009> you should still expect to have 2gigs on swap with that small physical memory ..
<knurra> joaopinto: maybe it's an amarok-problem
<G_009> unless your tight for disk space
<joaopinto> setting it to alsa does work, but I guess the default being set to the pck speaker is a bug :P
<G_009> there is a workaround for that, joaopinto .. however i forgot the link to it
<G_009> check the forums
<joaopinto> manually setting the output to alsa worked
<knurra> joaopinto: great
<G_009> roger that
<G_009> basically blacklisting pcsp_snd does it too..
<knurra> G_009: seems a bit harsch :D
<G_009> not really.. unless you have a real use for pcspeaker..
 * G_009 shrugs
<marius___> if i will install it using only /boot and encrypted / and keep free space for a future swap, space that will be just 2*ram not more, will this be ok? or is there any canche that install process will break if it have no swap?
<elkbuntu> marius___, it's unlikely unless you are seriously short on ram
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> how is the alpha so far?
<Infecto> hi all
<martijn81> can i request kpackagekit  to be included in intrepid?
<martijn81> guys?
<martijn81> oops http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/packagekit/2008-July/003282.html
<martijn81> you were already there
<Dedi> whats the best method to backup the current system so i could revert to hardy after intrepid?
<joaopinto> partimage
<Dedi> thx
<jonpackard> Question for others testing Intrepid with virtualbox: I lost mouse integration with an xorg update.. anybody have it working? Here's what I get when I try to re-install: Detected Xorg 1.5 RCx, refusing to install the Xorg modules. We will provide
<jonpackard> updated guest additions once Xorg 1.5.0 was released finally.
<tnnc> Does anyone know an way to fix the vncserver where it is now broke thanks
<hyperair__> can someone fill me in on the status of nvidia atm?
<jonpackard> working for me.. havent updated in a few days tho
<tnnc> Does anyone know an way to fix the vncserver where it is now broke thanks
<hyperair__> nvidia 1xx or nvidia 96.xx?
<G_009>                 have not being prompted to install or utilize any restricted drivers here...
<hyperair__> meh. maybe i should consider a reinstall
<G_009> i dont think that would help you.  it seems restricted drivers arent ready yet
<G_009> unless you want to hack your way around it, like Jonpackard did
<G_009> (i guess)
<hyperair__> oh.
<hyperair__> jonpackard: what "hack" did you use?
<G_009> he left the room
<joaopinto> hyperair__, have you tried one of thenvidia-glx-* versions ?
<hyperair__> nope
<hyperair__> but would it work?
<hyperair__> i just saw their existence
<lymeca> Hi, I just witched to 2.6.26-4 packages from 2.6.24 but the new kenel won't boot after GRUB ebcause
<lymeca> PCI: Not using MMCONFIG
<lymeca> it just hangs
<jonpackard> ﻿lymeca: are you in virtualbox by chance?
<lymeca> jonpackard: No
<jonpackard> ﻿lymeca: Thanks! Just wondering.. anything after 2.6.26.2 doesn't seem to work in virtualbox unless you have AMD-V or xVT =(
<lymeca> I have to resort to using  2.6.24-19-generic
<lymeca> I have AMD-V I believe.
<hmuller> So there's a v86 problem with the x86_64 version?
<RAOF> Argh!  What's messin with X?
<RAOF> It seems that nothing can embed windows properly.
<askand> Will tracker be re-enabled from default in Intrepid? Anyone knows? :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-13
<kklimonda> hmm.. Ademan: you could ask doko (Matthias Klose) about status of Eclipse in Debian/Ubuntu. I can see that he has done some work 2 weeks ago in package's repository
<billybigrigger_> if the package is in debian unstable you can file a merge request
<kklimonda> it isn't
<Protector1981> anyone has this problem? http://protector.pastebin.com/m746e0093
<veck> any wat to configure ubuntu specificly for my machinr?
<veck> cannot remeber what its called but it is done through terminal?
<syn-ack> Good evening
<syn-ack> question... which kernel version has been decided upon for the freeze?
<RAOF> We currently have 2.6.31.  I believe that is the version we plan to ship.
<rww> Yeah, I've heard 2.6.31 too.
<RAOF> There's a page on the Ubuntu wiki about it if you want something official.
<syn-ack> ah, ok, the last I had heard they wernt sure if it was going to .31 or .32 so I figured I would ask
 * DanaG wonders when 2.3.31-rc3 will be.
<DanaG> http://osdir.com/ml/linux-kernel/2009-07/msg02581.html
<DanaG> I need this fixed.  =þ
<syn-ack> Dana, I rather prefer and miss the Old Kernel Release Schedule
<DanaG> What's that?
<syn-ack> Odds and evens.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> s/3/6/
<syn-ack> Two seperate branches, not developing off the current stable branch, you know smart shit like that
<DanaG> Can't say I'd noticed much of a change.
<syn-ack> DanaG: heh
<syn-ack> I havce
<syn-ack> have, too
<syn-ack> 2.6.6 is one prime example
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13659
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 13659 in network-wireless "iwlagn (4965): no wireless due to RFKILL problem" [Normal,Resolved: patch_already_available]
<syn-ack> DanaG: Of course, thats just my two cents
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18047
<DanaG> hah, gotta' love the ignorant bashing of PulseAudio... which happens to be one way to fix exactly the problem the person gripes about.
<syn-ack> DanaG: I personally dont see the need for Pulse
<DanaG> It's awesome for multi-audio-device stuff.
<syn-ack> ah
<DanaG> And for remixing M streams to N speakers.
<syn-ack> yeah, I dont do any of that, so yeah...
<RAOF> Or for streaming across the network.
<DanaG> Where M != N.
<syn-ack> Someone wanna tell me if I'm blind or if there really is no config menu entry for gdm in Karmic...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I tried the AirPort Express support, and it had rather horrid (1.5 second!) lag.
<syn-ack> DanaG: on a brighter note, the ath5k driver is sooooo much nicer than in mainline. :P
 * DanaG has an Intel 5300.
<syn-ack> So, am I just blind or can one not configure the GDM login screen or even customise it...
<DanaG> You can, but it's not obvious how.
<syn-ack> So how would I go about it?
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202843&page=42
<syn-ack> Hrm
<syn-ack> I dont seem to have the extension installed for gnome control center
<DanaG> Try xterm instead of gnome-control-center
<DanaG> then you can run gnome-appearance-preferences or gconf-editor from there.
<syn-ack> Dana I did fire up from commandline as per that wiki entry
<syn-ack> this is the error I got: http://meskes.pastebin.com/d53365b38
<DanaG> Is your desktop AT the login screen?
<DanaG> It has to actually be sitting at the login screen for it to work.
<syn-ack> ugh, ok
<syn-ack> standby
<syn-ack> yeah, no dice...
<syn-ack> All Im trying to do is reset my autologin
<DanaG> Oh, that's a bit different.
<DanaG> That needs the gdm custom.conf file.
<DanaG> http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/812/
<syn-ack> aha, great. Thanks.
<syn-ack> Not quite as gracefull as I was hoping
 * DanaG likes his funky compiz profile.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Dana_Compiz.profile
<DanaG> Actually, quick way to get a sense of how it's set: open it as a text file.
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> this kinda irritating, actually
<DanaG> what?
<DanaG> oh, and it's a good idea to export your own profile for safekeeping, just for the heck of it.
<syn-ack> Just trying to get gdm to work like it did before I upgraded
<DanaG> Or for in case you ever accidentally choose one of the options in Appearance Properties window.
<syn-ack> DanaG: I do that on all my systems at first install
<DanaG> Ah.  Yeah, GDM has changed a lot.
<DanaG> I find my profile has a nifty mix of "shinyness" and not-insanity.
<syn-ack> I get an error regarding simple-window something or another as well, and I'm trying to figure that one out
<syn-ack> and its a gdm error too... quite irritating
<DanaG> yeah, that one is from metacity.
<syn-ack> Im not even using metacity though
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/395324
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395324 in gdm "'These windows do not support "save current setup"....' metacity warning when logging in with gdm 2.26" [Medium,In progress]
<syn-ack> Im using compiz/fusion
<DanaG> GDM is, though.
<syn-ack> I had it set up to use compiz
<syn-ack> so, either way it was doing it
<DanaG> Checkbox for gdm using compiz... didn't actually work.
<syn-ack> No wonder I couldnt find that metacity error looking at this...
<syn-ack> /usr/share/blah/blah/mile_long$PATH
<syn-ack> wow, ok, cool. Fixed enough for gov't work
<syn-ack> Thanks for the help DanaG
<DanaG> Or alternately:
<DanaG> symlink that metacity.desktop to the compiz.desktop
<DanaG> wherever that may be.
<syn-ack> nah, this works well enough
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<syn-ack> That right there, is more or less the EXACT same way I have mine set up
<DanaG> oh yeah, the globe thingy with question-mark is service-discovery-applet.
<DanaG> oh, and for some reason, the full battery is showing the "empty" icon.
<syn-ack> hrm
<DanaG> I like having a non-glossy theme.  Much easier on the eyes.
<DanaG> Oh, and high-dpi display for-the-win.
<DanaG> Desktop font is set to 9 pt, 147 DPI.  Real display is... 147 DPI.
<DanaG> Just as it should be.
<andresmh> I had set up synchronization on Tomboy using a local folder. I reinstalled Ubuntu and I pointed Tomboy to the same folder and it fails synching. Error message is empty. ANy ideas?
<Ademan> kklimonda: hrm yeah, I don't actually even use eclipse, i was just going to play around with pydev for fun, but day to day i use vim... it seems like *someone* has got to need eclipse though, I can't believe no one's stepped up...
<kklimonda> Ademan: afair it's a hard package to build from source and maintain
<kklimonda> Ademan: it's easier to unpack it to ~/eclipse/
<LLStarks> this bug needs to die: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7607475
<RAOF> Also, eclipse _also_ builds libswt-gtk, so it needs special care in order to not break lots of other software.
<Alocado> hello
<Alocado> i'm using karmic and have a problem booting the 2.6.31-* kernels, i get an error message like "ata1: illegal qc_active transition".. anybody who knows about this error?
<eagles0513875> Alocado: ask in ubuntu-kernel
<Alocado> k
<Alocado> third try ;)
<Lademord> woohoo, I'
<Lademord> ve just had system sound for the first time in THREE YEARS!
<Lademord> Also, every time I boot up karmic I get some kind of warning about gdm-simple-greeter not supporting session-something and having to be restarted..
<|ns|nR8> thats normal Lademord
<Lademord> Ah okay
<Lademord> I assume it'll be fixed before rc though :)
<|ns|nR8> yep
<|ns|nR8> windows 7 and 9.10 will be official within a week of each other
<|ns|nR8> sounds like a good time to reformat the drive and start again
<|ns|nR8> 3 months away
<eagles0513875> hehe
<Lademord> I'm running beta of both here :)
<eagles0513875> nice i cant wait till win 7 comes out so i can get off vista and use my ram more efficiently
<eagles0513875> i have 8gb in this desktop lol running vista 64bit atm
<eagles0513875> guys has anyone tested out lmms on karmic yet
<|ns|nR8> i got 4 gig ram..im still runnin 32 bit os's
<|ns|nR8> ill make the switch in october
<Lademord> I don't find Win7 as fantastic as everybody claims.. I've got several issues with stuff from XP which doesn't work anymore (or perhaps that's because I'm running 64bit now...)
<|ns|nR8> 7 has better battery life on laptop...and loads faster, looks nicer
<|ns|nR8> thats enough to convince me
<|ns|nR8> more than 4 gig ram would be overkill for everyday use ?
<|ns|nR8> only so much windows will cache in ram
<Lademord> You can never have too much RAM
<Lademord> :)
<|ns|nR8> haha
<eagles0513875> Lademord: you run with compatibility enabled
<eagles0513875> Lademord: when using vista it uses 2gb outa the box
<eagles0513875> for me at least
<eagles0513875> then i have a tendency to multitask and i end up using 70% of the 8gb
<Lademord> Okay that's just plain stupid.. An OS shouldn't use that much RAM on its own!
<Lademord> I love Ubuntu for being relatively low on the requirements
<amortvigil> does 9.10 may break my system of certanly break it?
<amortvigil> certainly
<|ns|nR8> vista will easy use 2 gig for pre caching data...when its only really needs 400MB
<Lademord> amortvigil, It may break it. Alpha2 is still unstable as hell.
<|ns|nR8> the alpha is certainly messed up
<amortvigil> to bad
<Lademord> ..but I upgraded anyway because after three years of waiting ALSA now finally supports my sound card!
<amortvigil> because 9.04 is still unusable to me
<amortvigil> some network errors
<|ns|nR8> latest kernel version supports some features in my hardware for the first time aswell
<amortvigil> wich cause my system to break
<yofel> amortvigil: you should try it out in a virtual machine first to check if you can use it
<yofel> then you might want to think about upgrading
<amortvigil> yofel: smart idea
<yofel> My Thinkpad can finally suspend without errors after 2 years of using ubuntu
<amortvigil> is there a new artwork?
<yofel> it got better with jaunty, but karmic really fixed it.
<amortvigil> what kind of errors are the worst at the moment?
<yofel> amortvigil: not that much, the only big change is that GDM can't be configured by GUI
<amortvigil> lol
<amortvigil> and does the new boot method work?
<eagles0513875> there is also the big annoyance at least on kde the plasma-widget-network-manager wont connecto to wpa encrypted wifi connections
<yofel> hm, then there's the transition from hal to devicekit that's messing with drive mounting...
<yofel> ok, g-p-m seems to be finally fixed here with todays update and doesn't crash anymore
<|ns|nR8> prolly be a hug mess till beta
<|ns|nR8> again
<yofel> true
<Lademord> When's the beta planned for?
<|ns|nR8> start of oct
<Lademord> damn
<Lademord> that's a very long time
<yofel> Lademord: see the karmic release schedule in the topic
<eagles0513875> anyone else trying out the google chrome daily builds
<yofel> eagles0513875: the chromium ones yes
<eagles0513875> yofel: is the reaload button working and other stuff like that for ya
<eagles0513875> cuz for me they arent working for some reason
<yofel> eagles0513875: the build from yesterday works fine here
<eagles0513875> strange the one in the ppa then is broken
<eagles0513875> or incomplete cuz refresh isnt working for me either that or the ia32libs are bugged
<Q-FUNK> apw: please let me know if you need any more info to solve bug #396286 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396286 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-generic oops after loading initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<eagles0513875> hey yofel you running 32bit or 64bit
<yofel> eagles0513875: 64
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> cuz im having issues and i am on 20090712r20470-0ubuntu1-ucd1 version of it
<gnomefreak> Q-FUNK: the kernenl guys will let you know on the bug report what info is needed
<Q-FUNK> gnomefreak: yes and that would be apw, who has responded to both of my kernel bug reports.
<eagles0513875> yofel: when you installed karmic was it an upgrade from jaunty or clean install
<yofel> eagles0513875: I first upgraded to karmic from jaunty short after alpha1, then did a clean install of alpha2 a few days ago because some things were broken beyond repair.
<eagles0513875> ya seems like chomium is broken cuz i upgraded from jaunty to karmic
<eagles0513875> does this warrent a bug report
<Lademord> yofel I'm considering doing a clean install of alpha2 as well in order to get rid of any redundant code (including OSS) that has been left behind from jaunty
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> last i heard though the cd wasnt working for alpha 2
 * maxb notes that it's less than 2 weeks until alpha 3
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<BluesKaj> hi eagles
<yofel> the cd for alpha 2 works fine (at least from usb, thats all i tested). The dialy images are broken all the time
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<BluesKaj> hmm, I just upgrade everyday , every thing seems ok , except plasma still crashes , but recovers on it own
<cbr> hello
<yofel> hi cbr
<cbr> the "Starting kernel event manager" stage of the boot returns [fail] 70% of times
<cbr> which makes stuff not work obviously
<cbr> what could be the problem?
<cbr> also, logrotate doesn't work
<cbr> my logs are 200MB+ in size
<eagles0513875> what version of qt is in karmic
<eagles0513875> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<eagles0513875> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in karmic
<maxb> eagles0513875: Use packages.ubuntu.com or rmadison
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> maxb: i know bout those sites but there are quite a few qt packages available in regards to qt4
<BluesKaj> hey oldude67 , welcome !
<oldude67> hello
<BluesKaj> nice to see other older ppl with an interest in Linux
<eagles0513875> heheh BluesKaj :)
<eagles0513875> what ya working on today BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> actually I'm waiting for the rain to stop , so I can go out to fix some window trim that's come loose :)
<BluesKaj> other than that I'm enjoying some coffee
<eagles0513875> coffee is always good
<eagles0513875> have you given chromium-browsers a spin yet
<JonDoe297> eagles0513875: I heard that it has a flash support now
<eagles0513875> ya but im having some issues with it im starting to think its related to the upgrade from jaunty to karmic i did
<eagles0513875> here is the link to the ppa for it https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<JonDoe297> I know about it, but thanks :)
<eagles0513875> no prob
<JonDoe297> I tried Chrome a few days ago, but dropped it
<eagles0513875> are you on a clean install of karmic or upgraded version
<JonDoe297> upgraded from jaunty
<eagles0513875> did you have issues with  some of the buttons cuz i am havin gsome issues with the refresh button not working
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj welcome back
<JonDoe297> nope
<eagles0513875> interesting
<JonDoe297> I have some strange issues with my keyboard and mouse, but it's not Ubuntu-related methink :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<maxb> clean installs are massively overrated
<JonDoe297> so, about Chromium
<JonDoe297> I dropped it because of horrible font rendering :(
<eagles0513875> strange
<maxb> Except for one point where I *had* to reinstall to switch from i386 to amd64, I've gone step-by-step all the way from dapper->karmic
<eagles0513875> nice but you try out chromium-browser
<JonDoe297> I think that I will try it tommorow
<eagles0513875> how can i run chromium-browser through gdb it was saying something about not being an executable
<JonDoe297> maxb: and how are you with amd64? :)
<maxb> ?
<yofel> eagles0513875: you could try to attach gdb to the process after starting chromium
<JonDoe297> I mean, overall experience :) Faster than i386, etc?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i was trying to do gdb chromium-browser and then use r to run it
<eagles0513875> JonDoe297: 64bit = nice but there some things still missing which are now getting fixed like flash being one
<JonDoe297> oh, flash
<eagles0513875> they now have 64bit for it though
<eagles0513875> ok thats messed up now it seems to work
<eagles0513875> so no issue here then
<JonDoe297> eagles0513875: have you tried Namoroka?
<JonDoe297> I'm using it now :)
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> wtf is that
<JonDoe297> "Firefox 3.6"
<JonDoe297> but for now, it's branded as Minefield :)
<arand_> I'm getting some errors updating update-motd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/216980/
<eagles0513875> im on 3.5 i believe
<JonDoe297> I still have old Firefox (3.0.11) for backup :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<Lademord> I still have old firefox for backup because I don't dare delete it out of fear that my computer explodes or something
<eagles0513875> heheh Lademord chromium is working now refresh wise
<Lademord> I know it has probably been discussed a thousand times before, but why is there both Chromium and Chrome? Which is best?
<JMFTheVCI> Just updated with the latest set of fixes. When I perform an administrative task (eg synaptic) via the menus I am prompted for my password which it then says is incorrect. Yet if I do the same with sudo synaptic in a terminal it accepts my password. Anyone seen this?
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: karmic? what does the terminal print if you run "gksu id" ?
<JonDoe297> Lademord: Chromium is for "daily testing", Chrome is more "stable"
<JonDoe297> or I'm wrong?
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: If I start a new terminal it prompts me for my password which it believes is wrong. If I do sudo gksu id then it works (but obviously responds uid=0)
<JMFTheVCI> The sudo accepts my password.
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: no output from gksu id when the password is (said to be) wrong?
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: what version libgksu2-0 do you use?
<JMFTheVCI> mvs: libgksu2-0-1ubuntu
<JMFTheVCI> (karmic alpha 2 + fixes to date)
<arand_> JMFTheVCI: I'm having the exact same issue here
<JMFTheVCI> Aha! not alone!
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: the last two attempts at gksu id with a clean (closed & re-opened) terminal have been returning uid=0
<JMFTheVCI> also I am getting a crash report about something but I cannot report it because my password is not being accepted!
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: libgksu2-0-1ubuntu <- which ubuntu revision is that, its most likely got cut off from dpkg, dpkg -l libgksu2-0 |more should display all of it
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: do you get the prompt back when you run "sudo -k" ?
<arand_> mvo: JMFTheVCI: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/217001/ << output from gksu -d id
<JMFTheVCI> mvo 2.0.12-1ubuntu2
<mvo> arand_: thanks - hm, so this is what it prints and it does display a dialog?
<JMFTheVCI_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/217007/
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: thanks - this problem smelled a lot like a bug that got fixed in the -1ubuntu2 version. but it appears that this is no tthe case (at least for you)
<mvo> anything uncommon in your sudo config?
<JMFTheVCI> not changed from default installation
<arand_> arand_: That is the output of one failed attmept and then cancel... but I actually think that that is the standard output from it...
 * arand_ wonders why he is speaking to himself
<eagles0513875> hahah arand
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: when I enter "sudo -k" I am returned to my standard "$" prompt.
<eagles0513875> JMFTheVCI: same issue with sudo -i
<arand_> mvo: http://pastebin.com/f55bf56b8
<JMFTheVCI> eagles...: "sudo -i" prompts for password, and accepts it, then tells me about ubuntu software being free.
<eagles0513875> but are you in root JMFTheVCI
<arand_> mvo: nothing strange as far as I can tell...
<eagles0513875> and i can confirum that sudo -k takes ya back ot the standard prompt
<mvo> arand_, JMFTheVCI: I do a fresh test install (automatic, will take ~30min or so) and check out if I can reproduce it, thanks
<JMFTheVCI> eagles: no I am just me (uid=500)
<JMFTheVCI> sorry uid=1000
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> anyway i have to go for now :( but ill bbl
<arand_> already three bugs on lp about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/398849 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/398800
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398849 in gksu "Can't elevate privledges on administrative tasks" [Undecided,New]
<JMFTheVCI> arand_: tried a search but not with the right words. Those are most certainly matching.
<JMFTheVCI> "gksudo gedit" fails. "sudo gedit" works.
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: when running "gksudo gedit" in terminal, "GNOME_SUDO_PASS" is seen followed by "sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts"
<arand_> gonna mark as confirmed for now.
<yofel> cool, my wifi firmware locked up o.O  1690 root      15  -5     0    0    0 R  100  0.0  16:33.92 iwlagn
<Supersaiyan_IV> yofel, that happens quite a lot with iwlagn
<yofel> Supersaiyan_IV: first time for me that it gets 100%
<yofel> or maybe I just got lucky till now ^^
<Supersaiyan_IV> yofel, look at bug #275359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275359 in linux "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-tx.c:1198 and subsequent panic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275359
<yofel> Supersaiyan_IV: thx
<robin0800> JMFTheVCI: gksu gedit works
<charlie-tca> robin0800: with today's updates?
 * arand_ marks another dupe
<charlie-tca> broken here, bug 398849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398849 in gksu "Can't elevate privledges on administrative tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398849
<JMFTheVCI> robin0800: gksu gedit does not work. sodo gedit does work
<JMFTheVCI> The problem appears to be in gksu as bug 398849 indicates.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398849 in gksu "Can't elevate privledges on administrative tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398849
<robin0800> JMFTheVCI: I updated this morning but just checked now and there is a lot more will update and try again
<charlie-tca> I just ran those updates here. gksu stays broken, can't use Synaptic Package Manager either
<robin0800> I have to reboot
<Sarvatt> hmm shutdown and restart are broken here too
<Sarvatt> (via gnome menus)
<JonDoe297> Sarvatt: yeah, I've just tried to restart a few minutes ago, and no luck :)
<michaelfavia> update-manager and synaptic keep attempting ot perform upgrades to the koala alpha im runing that remve system meta packages like "system-services", etc. i realize this might be a sideeffect of not having the deps inline yet. whould i allow it to happen or wait till it isnt required anymore?
<michaelfavia> just wanted to know what the normal workflow was.
<charlie-tca> michaelfavia: I run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade once or twice a day, and just let karmic update what it wants to
<charlie-tca> As packages are changed, some of those will not be used anymore
<michaelfavia> charlie-tca, understood. just wanted to make sure that certain deps werent temporarily ditched by the reconciliation tools.
<michaelfavia> will do then
<charlie-tca> Can't be sure of anything in alpha
<michaelfavia> of course. but i wanted to knwo how everyone else tracked it
<michaelfavia> meaning what the most desirable/supported fashion was
<Sarvatt> karmic-changes mailing list is how i check if its intended or not
<michaelfavia> Sarvatt, should subscribe then... good call
<michaelfavia> thx
<charlie-tca> Changes come is so fast at times, you just update and hope it works. Todays updates broke gksu
<Sarvatt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives//karmic-changes/2009-July/date.html
<michaelfavia> brb restart now :)
<rski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/374250
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374250 in ubuntu "svgalib_helper is not working" [Undecided,New]
<rski> reported this way back
<charlie-tca> rski: Maybe you could expain more in the report what the actual problem is. All I see is a couple of questions
<rski> i can't use svgalib-apps
<kholerabbi1> rski: you could include simple steps to reproduce the issue
<Zorael^2> Should all packages that are supposed to be present in Karmic have hit the repos already? I.e, is a package present in Jaunty and mising in Karmic just saying that "it's not done yet", or is it worthy of a bug/wishlist report?
<Zorael^2> (xshodo)
<arand_> I'm failing to  update update-motd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/216980/
<Zorael^2> arand: 'sudo service update-motd stop', then 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Regel> So, how stable is 9.10 atm? Im considering installing it as a primary system on my laptop
<rski> expect it to brake
<Regel> i still got my desktop, though, so no worries
<yofel> Regel: I use it as my primary desktop, but stable: no
<billybigrigger_> its pretty stable for an alpha imo
<Regel> more stable than 9.04 at the same point?
<billybigrigger_> i haven't had any showstopper problems here........yet
<billybigrigger_> :P
<yofel> billybigrigger_: well, if you don't count gdm and devkit - yes :P
<SeveredCross> GDM is pretty unstable.
<billybigrigger_> how so? no problems here with it
<billybigrigger_> except for the gdm-greeter bug
<SeveredCross> Actually, it might be X.
<SeveredCross> But I often get dropped back to GDM randomly.
<billybigrigger_> intel/ati/nvidia?
<charlie-tca> gtk is breaking a lot of things, too
<yofel> charlie-tca: wasn't most of that fixed already?
<SeveredCross> ATI.
<protector1981> gdm doesnt work on my laptop :(
<protector1981> intel graphics
<Regel> :(
<protector1981> but have karmic notebook not here ;)
<billybigrigger_> SeveredCross, is that an ati only thing? nvidia here, and i have once been dropped back to gdm
<charlie-tca> blank cd's don't get recognized, I think the fix for gksu is out now
<SeveredCross> billybigrigger_: Might be.
<yofel> well, on my eeePC, intel graphics got much better with karmic
<charlie-tca> Also, gnumeric is broken because of gtk
<yofel> UXA is much more stable and works fine together with KMS here
<billybigrigger_> SeveredCross, i read that again, i meant, i have yet once been dropped back, meaning never
<billybigrigger_> SeveredCross, too early :P
<billybigrigger_> gdm updates are coming
<Sarvatt> theres some major backend changes being done (devicekit transition, moving things from hal to udev, policykit-1), i'd say its a little less unstable than jaunty at the same time personally but there arent any really major things that make it unusable on any of my systems
<billybigrigger_> seems quite a few bug fixes
<Sarvatt> oh yeah and gdm getting upgraded from the 1.5 year old version in jaunty of course :)
<Sarvatt> less less stable, sorry
<Lademord> Is there any guarantee that alpha3 is more stable than alpha2? (i.e. if I wait until alpha3 to do a clean install, will I risk breaking something that worked with alpha2?)
<billybigrigger_> should technically have less problems
<Lademord> cool
<billybigrigger_> but...who knows
<hggdh> but nothing is guaranteed
<billybigrigger_> exactly
<Sarvatt> no real reason to wait, its just a snapshot in time that you could have by upgrading along the way :D
<Lademord> Nah, I know. It is, after all, just alpha
<charlie-tca> but the risk is always there if running alpha. If it worked yesterday, it might break today
<Lademord> Sarvatt, I want to do a clean install to get rid of redundant code (and OSS) from jaunty
<billybigrigger_> Lademord, what Sarvatt said, a clean install of an A2 disk upgraded will be the EXACT same system as a clean install of A3
<Sarvatt> you could download a daily livecd and install from there
<charlie-tca> The new libgksu update is out. It fixes the gksu issue
<Sarvatt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Sarvatt> i would wait until tomorrows image though
<Lademord> Cool. I'll try that
<Lademord> Sarvatt, why is that?
<Sarvatt> unless you want to upgrade right after installing :D
<billybigrigger_> Sarvatt, hey, how often is linus's tree updated? http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/35294/ has a patch for my camera module and some more gspca stuff....but i haven't seen it anywhere else, i guess i could patch the files myself and recompile yes?
<Lademord> ah, in that way
<Sarvatt> that gksu problem people were talking about
<Sarvatt> there were a _ton_ of upgrades today since that image
<billybigrigger_> 60+mb for me
<hggdh> billybigrigger_: it depends on the kernel maintainers; here we will usually wait for a RC; if a kernel fix is critical enough, it may be cherry picked, thou
<billybigrigger_> meh, ill wait for rc3
<Lademord> Sarvatt, when is the image updated?
<Sarvatt> every morning
<Sarvatt> same time thats listed there
<yofel> hm, any reason why the mainline builds of 2.6.31-rc1/2 are amd64 only?
<Sarvatt> because i915 wasnt building against the gcc version they used to build them, its fixed now
<yofel> ah ok :)
<Sarvatt> theres a rc1-fixed on there
<Sarvatt> you're in a karmic channel though, why are you using those on karmic? :D
<yofel> Sarvatt: was just curious why there's no x86 build, I use them on my jaunty machine which is amd64 thankfully ;)
<Sarvatt> they're made for jaunty and use the old jaunty configs
<Sarvatt> ah, yeah you can get the mainline daily kernels for i386 if you need, rc3 will work when its released too
<arand> Zorael^2: Cheers I'll try that (update-motd) when I get the can online again.
<SwedeMike> anyone know anything about if karmic will include support for dhcpv6 so one can get dns-server etc using ipv6 only?
<SwedeMike> 9.04 isn't really that good when it comes to v6 support
<BUGabundo> bom fim de tarde :)
<BUGabundo> sou gksu bitten us in the behind :(
<BUGabundo> is it fixed yet?
<Zorael^2> Is the OpenJDK 64-bit IcedTea java browser plugin working for anyone?
<SeveredCross> Bleh. Anyone else experiencing issues with that ear candy applet?
<SeveredCross> It really messes with my volume.
<arand> BUGabundo: dunno if it's hit mirrors yet.
<BUGabundo> I use main
<BUGabundo> but thanks arand
<BUGabundo> haven't seen you around much
<BUGabundo> yofel: eheh I got 200 load avg yesterday
<BUGabundo> something is REALLY BAD
<yofel> BUGabundo: hehe, I left my notebook running and the load went down to ~1800...
<yofel> have to restart now though, my wifi firmware got stuck *-.-
<yofel> i suspect the 'linux-firmware' update today at fault for that...
<BUGabundo> I'm suspectign NM
<BUGabundo> yofel: using 0.7, 0.7.1 or 0.8?
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo, do you have metacity listed in ps aux | grep metacity ?
<BUGabundo> CPU | sys     65% | user     94% | irq       1% | idle     40% | wait      0% |
<BUGabundo> cpu | sys     33% | user     48% | irq       0% | idle     18% | cpu000 w  0% |
<BUGabundo> cpu | sys     33% | user     46% | irq       0% | idle     21% | cpu001 w  0% |
<BUGabundo> CPL | avg1   0.69 | avg5    1.01 | avg15   0.97 | csw   132828 | intr   20320 |
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: let me check
<yofel> BUGabundo: 0.7.1
<Sarvatt> its running and causing 100% cpu usage (split between core)
<Sarvatt> when you have compiz enabled
<Sarvatt> sudo killall -9 metacity should fix it if so
<BUGabundo> $ top | grep metaci
<BUGabundo>  5363 bugabund 6448 4952 150m  20   0 R  1.9  0.2   0:00.02 metacity
<Sarvatt> yep
<BUGabundo> I noticed on my bootcharts I have both metacity and compiz
<BUGabundo> no idea why
<Sarvatt> kill it, watch the cpu usage drop dramatically :)
<Sarvatt> its a metacity bug
<BUGabundo> DOWN
<BUGabundo> WOW
<Sarvatt> only happens when metacity is the default WM and you start compiz after
<Sarvatt> theres a fix but it hasnt hit karmic yet
<BUGabundo> be like this for 2 weeks :(((
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I've been using compiz as default since JJ
<Sarvatt> its how you're starting it thats causing problems
<Sarvatt> if you just have it set in appearance preferences it works fine
<Sarvatt> but if you use fusion icon or anything that calls compiz --replace it hits the bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gui-ufw/+bug/398945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398945 in gui-ufw "File "/usr/share/gufw/gufw.py", line 42, in <module>" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> anyone with gufw broken too?
<yofel> BUGabundo: seems you were right, /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart got iwlagn working again :)
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: prob fusionicon
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> Seems to be a lot of updates today
<syn-ack> mass push, eh?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: bug id ?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: let me change on Appearences
<arand> seems like the gksu update is downloadable now.
<BUGabundo> OOPPSSS
<BUGabundo> accidentily clicked on a theme on Apparence
<BUGabundo> anyway to get my old theme?
<BUGabundo> killing theme or something ?
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/389686
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 389686 in metacity "compiz --replace fails to kill metacity, resulting in cpu overload" [High,Triaged]
<arand> BUGabundo: custom, unsaved theme?
<BUGabundo> arand: errr yeah
<arand> BUGabundo: in that case luck might be tough, as far as I know :(
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> well then I guess its time I make a new one LOL
<arand> BUGabundo: try clicking it back to "Ccustom" if it's still saved there...
<BUGabundo> naa nothing there
<BUGabundo> damn this is too bright
<BUGabundo> and dark room is to dark
<BUGabundo> lol
<maxb> Hmm
<maxb> I have an entry in my System Tools menu labelled HPLJ10xx Replaced Paper
<maxb> that's not even grammatically correct
<arand> maxb: me too, I just assumed it was something that'd got there when I was fiddling with print-drivers (which is a canon no less...)
<Zorael^2> ick, daily live doesn't boot
<Zorael^2> oh, there we go.
<BUGabundo> can some one confirm or deny https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gui-ufw/+bug/398945 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398945 in gui-ufw "File "/usr/share/gufw/gufw.py", line 42, in <module>" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> That HPLJ10xx Replaced Paper comes in by default now. It is in /usr/share/applications as a .desktop file
<charlie-tca> I did file a bug to get rid of it
<charlie-tca> It only applies if you have a HP LaserJet 1020 printer
<maxb> oh, I just filed bug 398958 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398958 in foo2zjs "Very poorly named menu item "HPLJ 10xx Replaced Paper"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398958
<maxb> I don't see your bug open against foo2zjs
<maxb> I don't think it being filed against ubuntu-meta makes much sense
<charlie-tca> I didn't open it against foo, I opened it as bug 396271 against ubuntu-meta
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396271 in ubuntu-meta "Karmic has menu item for HPLJ 10xx printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396271
<charlie-tca> I think ubuntu-meta generates the .desktop files
<maxb> no, it does not
<charlie-tca> I think it is definitely more than just a poor name, anyway.
<charlie-tca> What should it be under, then. It generates the menu item for all dirivatives
<BUGabundo> anyone using kmail ? my won't open if foreground. it gets kicked to background process!
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: you using kubuntu now?
<billybigrigger_> hahaha rolf
<billybigrigger_> sucker
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: gnome with KDE apps
<natewiebe13> with karmic's new gdm.. how do you change the background?
<charlie-tca> Weeee! more fun than just one DE...
<charlie-tca> natewiebe13: Don't believe you can yet
<natewiebe13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SM7jYphZ7U
<arand> a HP LaserJet 1020 printer
<natewiebe13> charlie-tca: that guy did
<charlie-tca> That was back in alpha2, it has changed since then
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: I just hate to have another background image durign login !!!
<BUGabundo> and I can't use autologin
<BUGabundo> where the heck is the equivelent to the old gdm setup ???
<yofel> natewiebe13: I found something for that in an freebsd thread, let me search for it
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: they havent made one
<BUGabundo> :((((((((((((((
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<Pici> bug 395299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395299 in gdm "gdm 2.26 has no graphical configuration tool" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395299
<Pici> BUGabundo: Please calm down.
<BUGabundo> Pici: sorry.... my heart is beating fast
<BUGabundo> I'm all over the place tonigh.... ill take a breath.....
<BUGabundo> oohh bug id... thanks Pici
<natewiebe13> charlie-tca: it was after updating from alpha 2.. but it is the exact same gdm as current
<yofel> natewiebe13: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3814 -- open termina, login as root with 'sudo -i' and then do what it says in post #5 but exchange chpass with passwd
<yofel> and replace the last line with 'passwd -d gdm'
<BUGabundo> humm gconf key for GDM autologin. must find it
<natewiebe13> yofel: thanks
<BUGabundo> brb dinner
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: send some my way
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: here is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7605209 i think you could just do the opposite of his solution
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt: after a git pull do i have to make-kpkg clean?
<billybigrigger> or does that clean up whatever i just pulled?
<reto`> use Mr. Clean? ;)
<Sarvatt> just after you run make of any kind (make oldconfig or whatever)
<BUGabundo> back
<Sarvatt> you need to make oldconfig again after the pulls and make-kpkg clean before you build again
<billybigrigger> ok
<DanaG> I wish somebody would fix my mute LED issues.  =þ
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: here is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7605209 i think you could just do the opposite of his solution
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: ok
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: just an idea
<erisa__> I installed karmic daily build on my asus 1005ha to get networking working.  Can I use synaptic update to stay current or will that mess up my system.  Most things work fine now.
<charlie-tca> erisa__: hard to say. Since it is still alpha, it changes pretty quickly.
<yofel> erisa__: better than synaptic you should use 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade' in a terminal. That has the smallest risk of removing something important from your system.
<erisa__> does safe upgrade do anything between alpha releases?
<yofel> erisa__: in this case upgrade means installing updates ;)
<BUGabundo> erisa__: yeah you can. but better use update-manager since synaptic may force some updates and break your system
<BUGabundo> erisa__: we get updates hourly eheh
<BUGabundo> yofel: better not scare a new devel user with CLI instrucions
<BUGabundo> *even* if they are running a version that requires some knolage to get out of trouble
<erisa__> I run gentoo on my desktop and don't have much experience with aptitude
<natewiebe13> erisa__: this is an alpha version.. i think that is enough to mess up your system
<yofel> well, if you say so. But aptitude is something every alpha user should at least know about ;)
<natewiebe13> erisa__: as a precaution, i would have both jaunty and karmic installed so if karmic breaks, you have jaunty as backup
<BUGabundo> or have a live cd ehehe
<natewiebe13> true
<yofel> for an eeePC more like an live usb drive :P
<erisa__> so what do you guys do once you install a daily build?  Do you just reinstall periodically?
<natewiebe13> update manager
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> yofel: have a live harddisk
<natewiebe13> haha
<arand> erisa__: I normally install/upgrade once during devel cycle and then reinstall upon final release...
<yofel> erisa__: just install updates with your preferred app every day
<BUGabundo> my touchpad bug as been marked dupe of another from 2006 :(( https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/59867
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 59867 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Synaptics touchpad ceases functioning after suspend and resume." [Low,Won't fix]
<yofel> won't fix?
<yofel> ah, wrong package ^^
<BUGabundo> see my prob?
<BUGabundo> let me nag leann about it
<yofel> BUGabundo: does it help to add psmouse to MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> it does fix to unload and reload
<BUGabundo> and Sarvatt said it would be fix on rc3
<BUGabundo> so I can wait
<BUGabundo> I just wish it also fixes my suspend crash
<yofel> nvm then :P
<billybigrigger> hello
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> anyone alive?
<billybigrigger> ping
<yofel> billybigrigger: pong
<ikonia> billybigrigger: many people
<BUGabundo> pong
<billybigrig> thanks
<billybigrig> stupid chatzilla
<billybigrig> Sarvatt: i didn't know x2's were phenom based
<Sarvatt> they arent, but yours is
<billybigrig> just the 7750's and 7780's?
<billybigrig> err
<billybigrig> 7850's
<BUGabundo> some guys have such a nerd https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/398945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398945 in gui-ufw "File "/usr/share/gufw/gufw.py", line 42, in <module>" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrig> AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor
<Sarvatt> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/athlon-x2-7750.html
<BUGabundo> look at that guys sugestion, for me to test an hidden download deb!
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: a little fishy
<billybigrig> might just be a tinyurl
<billybigrig> who knows though
<BUGabundo> billybigrig: I'll try it *if* I see the source :!
<BUGabundo> did something change on gnome for karmic, not allowing apples to be dragged with mouse middle click?
<arand> BUGabundo: Marcos is a gufw dev, but precaution are never wrong though..
<BUGabundo> did something change on gnome for karmic, not allowing apples to be dragged with mouse middle click? (I hate repeating my self)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: do you have your karmic with you ?
<BUGabundo> come one guys ! some one drag an applet and let me know if it works!
<BUGabundo> remember to unlock first
<arand> BUGabundo: icon dragging works for me, but then again I have not pushed in latest gnome-panel update...
<BUGabundo> I can't do it for any applet for one week
<charlie-tca> I have the latest updates in Xubuntu and can drag things
<maxb> apples!?
<maxb> oh, applets?
 * charlie-tca is not sure what apples are
<maxb> oh, neat, I didn't know you could drag applets with middlebutton
<maxb> thanks BUGabundo! :-)
 * maxb updates .....
<BUGabundo> arand: I got this on identica: "jacob: @bugabundo Working only on icons and the notification area. Everything else is stuck, even though unlocked. "
<BUGabundo> maxb: I only learned that like last year or so
<arand> BUGabundo: hmm,can drg icons fish and clock, but not eyes, sysmon-applet...
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I'm filling a bug and uptreaming it
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp gnome-panel
<arand> Yay! categories in game menu.
<BUGabundo> ah?
<arand> at least a "logic" submenu, looks neat.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/399031
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399031 in gnome-panel "some applets are not draggble with mouse middle click" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> arand: maxb ^^^^^
<charlie-tca> maxb: Thanks for the help on the printer bug
<arand> BUGabundo: huh more than 5h ago?
<BUGabundo> arand: ??
<BUGabundo> arand: what? I reboot just to ask you what you mean
 * BUGabundo $ sleep; echo you don't have super sheep powers!
<yofel> ok... now thats odd. Here I have an external 2.5" hdd from Transcend that won't mount in karmic with usb -71 errors, but mounts fine in jaunty. All other external drives I have mount fine in karmic. -> wtf?
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-14
<qixcom> hi, I noticed a strange issue and was wondering whether anyone else has noticed... When I open synaptic and it asks for the root password it keeps telling me that the password is wrong when its not... I know that for a fact, whats stranger is that when I open an application with the sudo command and enter the password it works
<douglasawh-work2> is it actually asking for root or sudo?
<douglasawh-work2> those are two different things
<douglasawh-work2> though, root would be odd
<bcurtiswx> whats the proper command line way to upgrade from jaunty to karmic
<yofel> qixcom: do you have all updates installed? I remember some talk about a gksu bug that was fixed a few hours ago
<qixcom> Well I just upgraded a few hours ago so it might have updated when I was upgrading
<qixcom> just installing firefox3.5 and empathy(thank god for the terminal) :)
<yofel> qixcom: check update-manager for updates on libgksu
<yofel> or apt-get if update-manager won't work ;)
<yofel> bcurtiswx: why do you want to update per cli?
<yofel> s/update/upgrade
<qixcom> When is firefox supposed to get proper branding?
<bcurtiswx> yofei: just wondering.. i know of the update-manager -d, but last time i tried that when it installed the new GDM it restarted my session and i think parts of the install got screwed up
<bcurtiswx> yofel: ^^
<qixcom> bcurtiswx - I just performed an update-manager -d a few hours ago and gdm works :)
<yofel> bcurtiswx: oh, *that* bug is fixed now if that's what's holding you back, other than that I only know about editing sources.lst and upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade or better with aptitude
<bcurtiswx> qixcom, cool.. this could be a system specific problem
<bcurtiswx> yofel: ok thx
<qixcom> bcurtiswx - doubtful, I would assume the bug would be related to the greeter
<yofel> the fault was a broken postinst script that restarted gdm during the update -> *bad* idea ;)
<qixcom> actually, was kinda warm and fuzzy inside when I saw that ubuntu made the switch to the new gdm
<qixcom> yofel - ouch
<qixcom> yofel - any idea whether the new greater is in development yet?
<yofel> qixcom: what do you mean? The message that says something about simple-greeter settings not saved?
<qixcom> yofel - no, I had a convo with macslow quite some time ago about the facebrowser and the requirements for it.. apparently the greater needs some work post migration to the new gdm
<qixcom> so we are at least half way there
<qixcom> :)
<yofel> no idea abou that, *I* want a new gdmsetup fast, fiddling around with gconf is annoying :P
<qixcom> yofel - I was surprised when I found out there was still no new gdmsetup considering how long its been on fedora
<isamar> hi folks...
<isamar> anyone here knows ubuntu's debian-installer deeply ?
<moloch> How can I enable ati binary drivers if they are not showing up in the restricted drivers
<yofel> moloch: what card do you have?
<moloch> mobile x200m. I can use the prop ati in mepis
<moloch> I just installed ubuntu for the first time today
<yofel> moloch: which ubuntu version?
<moloch> 9.04
<moloch> Could it be because I installed it through wubi?
<yofel> moloch: this is the support channel for ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala. ubuntu 9.04 support is in #ubuntu
<moloch> oh, sorry.
<yofel> np
<DanaG> grr, damn "memblock.c: pool full" spam... then PA dies.
<DanaG> And then QuodLibet spams notify-osd with track-change notifications... which notify-osd then takes its sweet old time in showing, one...............at......................a.....................time..................like.....................this.
<bcurtiswx> hey, so i can't load the 2.6.30-2 kernel
<bcurtiswx> it stays at "starting up"
<DanaG> ugh, and ntfs-3g really sucks, too... nowhere else does copying SATA->SATA go at a measly 12 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> damnit, why does pulseaudio keep dying?
<bcurtiswx> anyone know of anyone else having my problem?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/pulse.log
<DanaG> Argh!
<DanaG> What is up with that?
<DanaG> That's the first major issue I've had with PulseAudio in quite a while.
<oldude67> your lucky...it gives me fits everyday...hates my sound card
<Bezow> cannot install nvidea 180 graphics drivers  any way to do thiss through the terminal?
<billybigrigger_> Bezow, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Bezow> ty
 * DanaG needs-eth help-eth.
<DanaG> =þ
<oldude67> has anyone had any luck at fixing the gdm issue?
<billybigrigger_> which one? :P
<DanaG> "the gdm issue"?
<oldude67> yeah about a week ago i did a stupid partial update and it hasnt worked right since.
<billybigrigger_> whats wrong?
<oldude67> no matter how i try to change it from kdm it defaults right back to it.
<oldude67> when booting it says in an error window to configure it manually and i have done that several times.
<billybigrigger_> ya ya, thats fixed
<billybigrigger_> at least its coming
<oldude67> oh ok..so its not just me?
<billybigrigger_> no, its being held back for me right now
<billybigrigger_> it'll come
<oldude67> k
<billybigrigger_> be patient :P
<DanaG> COnfigure it manually?  whaddaya mean, configure it manually?
<oldude67> oh i just thought maybe i wasnt doing something right or something stupid
<DanaG> "Reopen windows manually" you mean?
<DanaG> sorry, the wording you used was a bit odd. =þ
<oldude67> no it says gdm has to be configured manually and defaults back to kdm
 * DanaG hopes rebooting will fix the damned audio.
<oldude67> i said it right
<DanaG> Ah, different issue than I have, then.
<oldude67> yeah
<billybigrigger_> oh, maybe something different then what im thinking too
<oldude67> audio working fine for now....fixed alsa
<billybigrigger_> but in any case, search launchpad for a bug, and if you find it subscribe to it
<bcurtiswx> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc8/ how do I add that PPA to my software sources?
<billybigrigger_> or make a new one
<billybigrigger_> and wait for a fix :P
<oldude67> i just did a alsa reload and mine came back..but i have rebooted since then too.
<oldude67> im just on a play machine so im just testing things so i can see if they are going to break before i put them to use on the main machine..lol
<DanaG> ah, rebooting fixed my audio.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/268506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268506 in linux "Cannot configure Synaptics TouchStyk settings (e.g. sensitivity, tapping, press/select)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc8/ how do I add that PPA to my software sources?
<billybigrig> you probably need the apt key
<billybigrig> or not
<DanaG> hmm, I'm curious when we'll see a 2.6.31-3-generic (i.e. RC3).
<DanaG> I need some of the fixes that are in git right now.  =þ
<billybigrig> like
<billybigrig> ?
<rski> most like wlan :>
<DanaG> Like, fixing hp-wmi rfkill.
<DanaG> =þ
<billybigrig> i built todays daily kernel from kernel.org and it fixed my network manager problem of not auto-connecting my wired connection on gnome login
<billybigrig> but not my webcam like i wanted
<billybigrig> stupid gspca
<DanaG> http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.31-rc3
<DanaG> ah, so when'll we see an ubuntu one?
<ghindo> DanaG, I'd guess a few days.
<ghindo> No rush :)
<DanaG> hah, it was released... tomorrow?
<DanaG> http://kernel.org/
<DanaG> ah, 2009-07-14 01:28 UTC
<DanaG> I'm at -8 hours.
<DanaG> hah, stupid update-manager... says package info was last upgraded 10 days ago.
<DanaG> It's wrong.
<DanaG> In fact, I ran package upgrades about one HOUR ago,.
<DanaG> 10 days, my ass.
<DanaG> =þ
<johnf1> Anyone noticed anything strange with the system load
<johnf1> I have processes eating 90% cpu, the laptop feels sluggish but my load is mestiriously 0.00
<ripps_> well, I now get a segmentation fault in aptitude, I'm not how I'm suppose to remedy this without the ability to make updates
<kklimonda> ripps: if there is an update that fixes this issue you can install it with dpkg
<ripps> kklimonda: how do I figure out what updates are available?
<nhasian> hello everyone
<JonDoe297> nhasian: hello :)
<nhasian> JonDoe297, how's karmic treating you these days?
<JonDoe297> well, everything is OK, but I have encountered with some mysterious GIMP freeze yesterday
<nhasian> hmm i dont use gimp much except to resize photos ^_^
<JonDoe297> I can't use it - after opening image, and trying to do something with instrument on it, X freezes
<nhasian> let me see if i can duplicate the issue.
<JonDoe297> I think you will not have this issue
<nhasian> if i can use the crop tool on the picture, will that be enough?
<JonDoe297> yes, try crop tool
<nhasian> i did not have any freezes so i guess thats a good thing :)
<JonDoe297> just as I said :)
<JonDoe297> I think that's because I'm using Sarvatt's PPA for Xorg Testing (https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing)
<nhasian> did you see if there were any similar bugs?  or file a bug yourself?
<nhasian> ah that could make a difference...
<JonDoe297> I've found some bugreports on red hat's bugzilla
<JonDoe297> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=505823 - like this, for example
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 505823 in xorg-x11-server "xserver crash with gimp" [Medium,Closed: duplicate]
<JonDoe297> there were some suggestions, like trying to disable "vnc" module in xorg.conf file
<JonDoe297> I tried that, but no luck :(
<ripps> Hey, my aptitude and apt-get get segmentation faults, How am I suppose to update anything without them. I suppose I can still use dpkg, but I don't where and what to install to fix this.
<[[MindVirus]]> ripps, do you know why they segfault?
<[[MindVirus]]> Oh, this is Karmic's channel. Nevermind, I can't help.
<|ns|nR8> sudo apt-get clean
<|ns|nR8> rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<|ns|nR8> then id try change sources and apt update
<ripps> |ns|nR8: removing the *.bin did the trick. thanks
<|ns|nR8> no worries
<svqyqb> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<ctp> hi folks. would you recommend karmic for daily work for someone beeing linux user for more than 10 years? so i'm expecting _some_ bugs but need a system which is stable enough to work with ;-)
<hifi> I run karmic, have since the repository went online
<hifi> I think it depends what kind of software are you running
<hifi> my home desktop runs only openbox and on top of it rxvt-unicode and firefox so the combination is pretty solid, not too many moving parts that might broke
<ctp> hifi: i wanna run kde 4.3 ;-) never touched kde before (except for some tests ;-)). but 4.3 seems to rock ;-)
<umask001> ctp: what features are new in kde that are cool?
<ctp> umask001: i began coding qt. the widget framework is really cool. i need a vis widget for mesh networks which i'll code on 4.3
<ctp> umask001: qt seems to make coder's life easier.
<reto`> I don't understand why KDE/GNOME are not joining forces to create a new GUI. It doesn't help much to have two "competing" major window managers. Linux would be advancing much faster like that.
<kklimonda> reto`: because KDE and GNOME has different views at Usability
<reto`> kklimonda: hmm... what are those differences?
<umask001> it's strange.. I used windowmaker for years.  Switched to Gnome because it was somewhat like CDE which I was using at work.  I liked CDE because it was unobtrusive (even though it was ugly as hell).  I've always disliked KDE, but now it's much more like CDE than Gnome ever was
<kklimonda> reto`: franky speaking, I don't remember as I don't follow the issue.
<kklimonda> reto`: also the other important factor is a GTK+ vs. QT debate.
<ctp> reto`: linux is a basaar. it's good that it offers 3-4 big desktop environments, dozens of window managers, 10 web servers, 6 smtp servers, cvs/svn/git/mercurial, dozens mailers etc. it's hard enough to manage kde with maybe hundred developers ;-)
<kklimonda> ctp: why is it good wrt desktop environments (and ui toolkits)?
<ctp> reto`: what's important is to share the underlying usability approaches. but that's not sharing code but concepts
<kklimonda> ctp: I agree that it's good we have a few different web servers, a ton of vcs software etc..
<kklimonda> but imo having two DE and two (ok, even more) competing toolkits isn't the best situation.
<ctp> qt and gtk are going completely different ways. kde e.g. is portable enough for win32 and qtopia apps but it's heavy weight
<umask001> thats like asking two artists to paint your picture, then telling one of them to put their brush down after a few minutes.  Nothing can be done that won't offend one side or the other, so they both compete and they both share when it benifits them
<kklimonda> ctp: do they? I was always thinking that both qt and glib/gtk has similar goals (and only gtk is a bit behind..)
<ctp> kklimonda: did you ever see gtk on a mobile device?
<ctp> ;-)
 * ctp is away for 10 minutes
<kklimonda> ctp: but afair gtk devs were targetting mobile devices too..
<cge> Has anyone installed from nightlies recently? I'm wondering if they're decent right now.
<Ng> cge: I did so last week
<cge> No major failures?
<Ng> nothing massive so far, but I'm quite used to running unstable debian-ish distros
<cge> I used to run unstable+experimental
<cge> I was primarily concerned that there might be a major problem with the nightly itself; I've had times when I've downloaded them and haven't had them work at all, which can be annoying.
<bushwakko> is it possible to install the newest 2.8 intel drivers on my kubuntu?
<yofel> bushwakko: use https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates (stable) or https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa (unstable/experimental)
<gnomefreak> bushwakko: useing upstream drivers im sure but atm the drivers in karmic dont support opengl2.0 or 2.1 dont remember. AFAIK the xorg-edgers PPA does, but i had issues reverting back to standard x packages after using it.
<gnomefreak> ati has same lack of support as well atm
<bushwakko> ok
<gnomefreak> its the mesa 7.6 packages you need for opengl 2.1
<gnomefreak> PPA has them
<gnomefreak> sorry we were talking about this 20 or so minutes ago and had to look at the logs
<bushwakko> I have an intel 915 btw, whats the status for those compared to the regular karmic I now have?
<bushwakko> intel 910GL actually
<gnomefreak> 1 sec let me see i know ati is 3-6 months
<gnomefreak> bushwakko: not sure about that chipset
<gnomefreak> the PPA might have it fixed but that is a might. noone i know uses that chipset
<bushwakko> it's not that there is something wrong with the ones i|m using now though, would be fun to see if there is a speed upgrade or something ;)
 * gnomefreak couldnt tell you :) we were only talking about this because of o3d support ")
<gnomefreak> :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> Experience with xmms2 + equalizer plugin? If so, is the equalizer helping much, or just barely?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, do some of you know how to redirect the *current* standard output to a file in bash?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or, better, in /bin/sh which is dash I think=?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have to debug the new firefox 3.5 script seems broken
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: define broken
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: thunderbird launches it correctly, but the firefox window does not appear
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I put "date >> /tmp/file" at points in the script I see it's run
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is runned
<Le-Chuck_ITA> whatever :)
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: ok what script? is this one you wrote?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no it's the ubuntu /usr/lib/firefox-3.5/firefox.sh script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if only I could see its output
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: hold on a second
<Le-Chuck_ITA> perhaps launching it from another script
 * BluesKaj dumped FF in favour of chromium-browser
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: too in love with firefox :)
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: something like command 2>&1 | tee log.txt sorry in middle of something but what do you mean? ff doesnt launch for you without linking?
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: did you set it as default in preffered apps menu?
<BluesKaj> Le-Chuck_ITA, I was too but it began to be slow and cumbersome ...now that chrome has flash and java working , I'm in , so to speak
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: firefox does not open, and I can't see the output but now I wrote a script to redirect the output
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: will try chrome
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: yes I did
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: it worked two days ago
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it does not work right now
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: daily builds?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am using karmic so I'd like to eventually report any bug in shell scripts
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> karmic :)
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: we havent updated ff-3.5 in last few days
<Le-Chuck_ITA> btw does anybody know how to get the close buttons on tabs back?
<gnomefreak> well outside of daily
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or at least a close button on the right
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: disable ubufox
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aha
<Le-Chuck_ITA> great
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: that should fix it all
<gnomefreak> but dont remember if asac pushed new ubufox
<gnomefreak> ill ask him to make sure
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: join us in #ubuntu-mozillateam if you like
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: thanks. I am now trying to run my custom script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now the firefox window appears
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but without the right page in it :)
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: what version of ubufox do you have?
<flasbang73> how do i install karmic with wubi
<rski> not possible afaik
<rski> via any supported way
<flasbang73> are you talking to me?
<rski> yes
<rski> i hope so
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<flasbang73> rski: are you sure there is no way is there a beta wubi i can get?
<flasbang73> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> flasbang73, not until karmic is official
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: so is there a way i can manualy do what wubi does?
<BluesKaj> flasbang73, you have no option in wubi, as far as I know, to choose an alpha or beta (k)ubuntu release
<BluesKaj> the latest is jaunty
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: i tried to just upgrade from my wubi 9.04 install but it just messed up my mbr
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: what if i make it skip the md5 sum check and change the file name to the 9.04 one
<BluesKaj> flasbang73, it would . Do you know how to edit grub ?
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: no i don't
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: im new to ubuntu and i really like it but i don't want to do a full blown install
<BluesKaj> flasbang73, I run jaunty in wubi on my laptop and karmic on my desktop ...there's not a lot of difference , believe me.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you know what's the standard way to clean the environment in a bash script?
<BluesKaj> flasbang73, then leave karmic alone ...it's only in it's development phase
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: so it's mostly just a gnome differance
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: well upgrade
<Le-Chuck_ITA> clean your environment
<Le-Chuck_ITA> save the pelikans
<BluesKaj> flasbang73, dunno.I run kde (kubuntu)
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: ok well thank you anyway
<umask001> Le-Chuck_ITA: unset `env | cut -d= -f1`
<BluesKaj> flasbang73, I recommenf you stivk with jaunty for now
<flasbang73> BluesKaj: just a random question can you use compiz in kde
<BluesKaj> erryes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> umask001: that's the standard way ?!?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> scripting is a strange world :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> umask001: is it the same as env -i?
<umask001> Le-Chuck_ITA: no idea what the standard way is.. I've never really thought about doing it before.  I know some programs like sudo do it as a security measure but I don't know how they go about it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<umask001> Le-Chuck_ITA: hrmm.. env -i might be new or something.  That looks more appropriate
<Le-Chuck_ITA> umask001: a pity it doesn't do anything
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<umask001> Le-Chuck_ITA: It seems to.  If you run "env -i sh" it'll start a new shell with no environment variables.  So it's a one-off command
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes but i need it to work "inside" the shell script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's karmic's firefox-3.5 startup script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if ran from thunderbird it inherits too many "MOZILLA-*" variables and it does not work
<umask001> Le-Chuck_ITA: try changing the #! line at the top to say "#!/usr/bin/env -i /bin/sh"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> umask001: nope
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am discouraged :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will retry tomorrow
<dhq> i have a dell m1530 now i have 3 jacks which support 5.1 channel. the problem is i cant get kubuntu to work with it please help me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq do you have a 5.1 test file
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: and, did you try using mplayer to play it
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: i dont get the option for surround or anything
<dhq> it doesnt detect the jack
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: hmm, I don't know where that option should be, but the gnome mixer in my 5.1 system shows 6 sliders
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't have any "surround" option thoug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> h
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: how many volume sliders in the gnome mixer?
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: i am using kubuntu karmic kola
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: I suppose the kde mixer applet should be similar
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you have just two sliders for the master volume?
<dhq> master,pcm, headphone, headphone2 these are the sliders i have
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: ^^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: but master is stereo
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: i have no idea
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: you can see two sliders in the master
<dhq> no just a single one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq try alsamixer from the command line?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> alsamixer will show you all the controllers in any case
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you navigate with arrow keys and use spacebar to toggle buttons
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: from what I read around, yes you are supposed to have  a surround switch but it is not visible by default in the gnome mixer, one needs to use the mixer preferences to enable it, perhaps it's the same in kde
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: no surround and the alsa mixer and kmix are the same
<dhq> < Master >      Headphon       Headphon         PCM          Front Mi         IEC958        IEC958 D       IEC958 P       Digital        PC Beep
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: out of ideas :(
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: damn i need my 5.1
<dhq> :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq at worst report a bug, did you google it hard?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: did it work in jaunty?
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: i tried so manythings but no luck
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA:  yes it worked in janunty
<dhq> Le-Chuck_ITA: thanks for your help though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: if it worked in jaunty it's certainly a bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> report it, mark it as regression-potential
<dhq> i dont know how
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and try to get it triaged by somebody if you really need it :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: it's easy, but you need to subscribe to launchpad
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: point is that you need to do it in first person because you'll need to cooperate with developers when they will ask you to gather some debug info
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: but try
<Le-Chuck_ITA> modinfo -p YOUR_CARD_MODULE
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: which you have to guess from lsmd
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lsmod
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: all of the above in a root shell
<dhq> hmm ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: modinfo -p will show your driver's options
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe surround has been disabled by default for some reason
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: in the end you could try the kernel development irc channel
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I don't remember the name, anybody???
<yofel> wasn't it #ubuntu-kernel?
<hggdh> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq try to ask in that channel, good luck :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dhq: mention it's a regression
<dhq> i will thats alot
<JonDoe297> :(
<oldude67> UnderSampled, what types of problems are you having?
<UnderSampled> kernel error
<oldude67> which kernel are you using?
<UnderSampled> oldude67: default 9.04
<oldude67> and whats the error?
<UnderSampled> it breaks as it starts, even from the live cd
<UnderSampled> WARNING at /build/builddd/linux-2.6.28/kernal/smo.c:333 smo_function_mask+0x1d4/0x1e0()
<oldude67> well you can try the 9.10 and see if it will help..what type of machine is it going on?
<UnderSampled> oldude67: desktop with a pentium 4
<oldude67> thats odd what video card are you using?
<UnderSampled> nvidia geforce 7600 gs
<oldude67> have you tried the alternative cd?
<UnderSampled> I have not, but I have tried the internet install from unetbootin, and also just installing 8.10 with an immidiate upgrade to 9.04
<UnderSampled> 8.04 works fine
<drs305> UnderSampled: FYI, I am running 9.04 with a 7600 GS with no problems.
<BluesKaj> UnderSampled, I have the nvidia geforce 7600GT, which is very similar , so yours should work without a hitch with the nividia-glx-180 driver
<drs305> UnderSampled: ver 180 hardware driver
<oldude67> hes getting a kernel panick
<oldude67> panic ugh cant type today..not awake yet
<UnderSampled> how does this have anything to do with the video card? it displays the boot sequence just fine. its the boot itself ;)
<BluesKaj> right ..sorry i should have scrolled up ..looks like a HW problem alright
<drs305> UnderSampled: I don't think it would, but I provided the info since it was mentioned.
<oldude67> so far 9.10 isnt to bad just minor issues
<UnderSampled> if it help any, I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157106 as my mother board
<BluesKaj> UnderSampled, hmmm maybe upgrade to 8.10 first then to 9.04
<oldude67> UnderSampled, you went from 8.04 straight to 9.04?
<UnderSampled> no, it was 8.10
<UnderSampled> well, my statement was true (8.04 works fine), but misleading. 8.10 works fine
<UnderSampled> yes, it was a mistake
<oldude67> well you could always try the 9.10 and see if it gives you the kernel panic as well.
<BluesKaj> UnderSampled, did you try an internet upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04. Use apt or aptitude : sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<UnderSampled> BluesKaj how would this be different?
<UnderSampled> BluesKaj: yes, I used the official updater
<UnderSampled> BluesKaj: however, both the live cd and the internet installer failed
<UnderSampled> (in the same way)
<BluesKaj> wow
<BluesKaj> UnderSampled, dunno what to tell , it sound serious ...we need some heavyweights in here for help on this one
<BluesKaj> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<eagles0513875> hehe BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: you try out grub2 on karmic yet
<eagles0513875> UnderSampled: have you tried upgrading from jaunty to karmic
<BluesKaj> well eagles0513875 , any suggestions ?
<eagles0513875> for me what i did to get karmic installed was upgrade from jaunty and it worked
<UnderSampled> eagles0513875: I wouldn't be able to. it doesn't get past boot
<BluesKaj> yeah, i'm on grub2 , eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> strange mine seems to be able to get booting BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> UnderSampled: O_O
<BluesKaj> methinks a HW problem
<Pici> No, its a kernel issue. The kernel panics on boot.
<UnderSampled> its a kernal panic due to hw incompatibility. these are fresh installs
<BluesKaj> Pici, why tho, what's causing the prob if there's no kernel/HW conflict
<Pici> BluesKaj: A 'HW problem' to me is a hardware defect.
<eagles0513875> Pici: would the alternate installer have the same issue
<Pici> eagles0513875: It probably would, but it wouldn't hurt to try.
<BluesKaj> to me it's like UnderSampled says , incompatibility
<eagles0513875> UnderSampled: give the alternate install a shot
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: first time you ran grub 2 did it take a while to boot
<BluesKaj> hmm, don't recall eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> took a while guessing finding stuff on my hdd but it eventually booted
<eagles0513875> things are fine now like nothing happened
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you do , sudo update-grub ?
<eagles0513875> ya i did it once i booted by default to run level 1 for some reason after booting into init 1 it seems to default constantly to init 1
<SKB> hello
<eagles0513875> hey SKB
<UnderSampled> you guys can chew on this http://yfrog.com/5fdumpij
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> UnderSampled: what is
<BluesKaj> UnderSampled, not me :)
<UnderSampled> its a picture of my kernel panic
 * BluesKaj waits for Pici or some other more knowledgeable ppl to analyse that message
<eagles0513875> the kernel version currently in karmic is 2.6.31 which is normally a dev kernel
<eagles0513875> UnderSampled: that doesnt look like a kernel panic
<eagles0513875> UnderSampled: you might also want to try in ubuntu-kernel regard to ur issue they might be able to help ya better since its a kernel issue which u seem to be having
<ryann> can anyone help troubleshoot this please?  http://pastebin.com/d6169d6c9
<ryann> it's not so much that i want that package, it's that this error appears regardless of the packages i upgrade or install via apt.
<yofel> ryann: does the same happen when running 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<ryann> yofel, yes.  http://pastebin.com/d7e66050d
<BluesKaj> ryann, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock  ,then , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ryann> hrm, no output from fuser, but same errors from dpkg.  http://pastebin.com/d1333bf30
<yofel> ryann: what does 'sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/synaptic.postinst' give you?
<ryann> just returns a new line
<BluesKaj> ryann,  maybe sudo aptitude purge synaptic , the try to reinstall it
<ryann> no output
<ryann> ugly
<BluesKaj> reinstall ?
<ryann> http://pastebin.com/d6c95e3e7
<ryann> i'll try to reinstall now
<ryann> dpkg: error processing synaptic (--configure):
<ryann>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<yofel> ryann: purge it with 'dpkg -P synaptic' then reinstall it with apt
<ryann> http://pastebin.com/d76166297
<BluesKaj> yofel, right , din't think of that ...should work
<mvo> 139 means segfault - could you enable apport to check if that catches what is crashing?
<BluesKaj> mvo, dmesg | tail ?
<yofel> looking at the post* scripts it should be either scrollkeeper-update or update-menus
<mvo> BluesKaj: yeah, that works as well :) apport gives the benefit of a crashfile though
<BluesKaj> ok , not real familiar with apport , how does one use it ? just apport in the konsole ?
<ryann> unfamiliar with apport, i've pasted the last few scroll-keeper lines from dmesg here http://pastebin.com/df0a5651
<yofel> BluesKaj: enable it in /etc/default/apport and it should catch crashes by itself ;)
<BluesKaj> yofel, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> plasma keeps crashing here and I'm getting tired of it
<yofel> ryann: enable apport in /etc/default/apport and then run '/etc/init.d/apport start' and then run dpkg again
<ryann> i was just about to ask how to start apport
<ryann> dpkg --configure -a runs without any output
<ryann> apt-get install synaptic returns Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BluesKaj> yofel, will the enable stay as default in init.d/apport or do i have to link it to runlevels ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: once it's enabled in /etc/default/apport it will stay enabled, S20apport is already in the default runlevel ;)
<BluesKaj> yofel, cool :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: afaik apport will be enabled by default once alpha3 is out
<ryann> same issues with aptitude http://pastebin.com/d780b368a
<yofel> ryann: do you have anything in /var/crash ?
<ryann> yes, yes i do
<yofel> ryann: didn't apport come up?
<ryann> 212K 2009-07-14 11:10 update-manager.0.crash and there is another from today for evolution-docu..-en
<ryann> no front-end appeared after the seg fault, if that's what you're asking
<yofel> ryann: run '/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c <crashfile>'
<ryann> fantastic, apport-gtk is not installed
<yofel> o.O
<ryann> and it won't install since apt is crashing over this evolution crap
<yofel> ok, then install apport, but first try to reinstall 'rarian-compat'
 * gnomefreak doesnt get apt crashes
<yofel> neither do I :P
<ryann> package wasn't installed..
<ryann> http://pastebin.com/d34ad0a69
<BluesKaj> it doesn't help ryann tho
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: it will once we figure out why
<UnderSampled> I tried the alternate install, but it went blanck with the blinking caps/scroll lock lights
<yofel> ryann: did you upgrade from jaunty since you had scrollkeeper installed? It doesn't exist in karmic anymore
<gnomefreak> ryann: sudo apt-get -f install   no package name, just as i typed it
<gnomefreak> ryann: see if it fixes evo doc problem
<yofel> gnomefreak: the evo doc problem comes from scrollkeeper-update segfaulting
<gnomefreak> yofel: i know
<gnomefreak> yofel: it will remove scrollkeeper and install the other one (name excapes me)
<gnomefreak> s/will/should
 * gnomefreak thought it was demoted not removed
<gnomefreak> nope it was removed
<Sarvatt> JonDoe297: thats a gimp problem with XI2
<Sarvatt> gnomefreak: i915 will never support opengl 2.1 in hardware regardless of the mesa version, its a hardware limitation...
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: 915 maybe not but im not up on my intel cards. i just know intel is working on it
<Sarvatt> theres nothing to work on, the card itself doesnt support the features, only intel cards that do are 865+
<Sarvatt> 965+ sorry
 * gnomefreak tried to stick to nvidia cards but that may change soon too since i want to use o3d
<gnomefreak> s/tried/trys
 * gnomefreak lunch
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i am on nvidia no problems wiht 3d rendering both on desktop cards as well as on laptop
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: 5200 has moved to legacy and is not updated to fixed in repos yet and o3d supports 6200+
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> my laptop card is a go 6150 video card and nvidia chipset no problems with 3d there
<eagles0513875> desktop is 8800
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, too bad ryann left  : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7565042
<ryann> ..sorry about that
<ryann> i really ought to know better than to troubleshoot on my own
<BluesKaj> ryann,  : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7565042
<ryann> hm
<ryann> i'm cautious to remove scroll-keeper
<ryann> but ok
<yofel> ryann: rarian-compat replaces scrollkeeper
<soc1> hi, i'm experiencing problems with dpkg update ...
<soc1> i didn't find any buf for it on launchpad
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: paste the output of command and output to pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> soc1: that was for you
<Sarvatt> what command?
<Sarvatt> ah okie
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: sorry
<Sarvatt> no worries :)
<soc1> ok,mom
 * gnomefreak thought i was a dad 
<soc1> pastebin.com/m2454e4be
<protector1981> /msg nickserv identify janine1984
<protector1981> AEWAHVdfsvn df
<protector1981> v
<protector1981> dfv
<protector1981> adfv
<protector1981> af
<protector1981> vf
<protector1981> dv
<protector1981> df
<protector1981> vdffv
<protector1981> f
<protector1981> v
<protector1981> vSORRY
<protector1981> DAMNIT
<Tekno> thanks
<protector1981> -.-
<protector1981> why i can type /msg? oO
<protector1981> +not
<protector1981> empathy sucks
<BluesKaj> protector1981, wrong textbox, use the server textbox
<Tekno> ;D
<protector1981> ah ok
<gnomefreak> soc1: ah ok that should be an easy fix if mvo gets time :)
<protector1981> /msg Nickserv help
<protector1981> Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<protector1981> wtf
<gnomefreak> protector1981: lower case
<gnomefreak> protector1981: /msg nickserv help
<soc1> gnomefreak: do you know the cause?
<protector1981> did it...have nickserv in query -.- :D
<protector1981> now i must change my password :(
<gnomefreak> soc1: i would think a link in debian/postinst but off hand no
<gnomefreak> protector1981: help can nbe found in #ubuntufreenode
<gnomefreak> s/nbe/be
<gnomefreak> damnit
<protector1981> ah done
<protector1981> is changed :) thx for help
<gnomefreak> protector1981: help can be found in #freenode
<yofel> gnomefreak: upper/lowercase should make no difference, empathy broken?
<protector1981> so....have gdm problem :(
<soc1> gnomefreak: should i ping mvo about it?
<gnomefreak> protector1981: most are fixed in ubuntu7 but not all
<protector1981> http://protector.pastebin.com/m4a59698d
<protector1981> thanks the error
<gnomefreak> soc1: you just did but he may be gone
<protector1981> have ubuntu7 installed
<ryann> ok so removing scrollkeeper
<gnomefreak> protector1981: i remember people seeing that before however not sure if fixed or not or what the issue was
<protector1981> bugreport is posted, but nobody has replied :(
<gnomefreak> yofel: it shouldnt but i dont know the client he is useing, never used it
<ryann> yofel, http://pastebin.com/d931b107
<gnomefreak> protector1981: than it hasnt been fixed i would guess
<ryann> yayyyy
<ryann> (i think)
<protector1981> gnomefreak: :(
<ryann> BluesKaj & yofel .. thank you
<ryann> replacing scrollkeeper with rarian-compat seems to have resolved my apt issues
<gnomefreak> protector1981: comment on it other than that just have to wait.
<protector1981> yes...i can only wait...or dont using karmic ;)
<ryann> anyone know anything about plasma-widget-network-manager?!.. version 0.1~svn951801-1 works, but anything newer (from the repositories) fails to work with wpa.  there was a bug about this, which i thought was resolved.
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | ryann
<ubottu> ryann: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<gnomefreak> ryann: its known at least i hear it from eagles0513875
<gnomefreak> s/known/broken
<eagles0513875> ryann: i reported a bug it seems to have resurfaced again but wicd and gnome network manager work fine with wpa connections
<eagles0513875> not sure what is being done about it
<yofel> BluesKaj: last time I tried wicd here on gnome it didn't set andy DNS :(
<yofel> s/andy/any
<BluesKaj> ryann, the widget-network-manager is flaky and unstable . WPA is np on wicd
<eagles0513875> yofel: you have to sent it in regards to dns or u can set dns in the resolv.conf
<eagles0513875> im out for now
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: have fun
<yofel> eagles0513875: yeah, but NM does that over dhcp
<yofel> wicd not it seems
<eagles0513875> installing wicd removes nm and the widget
<eagles0513875> if im not mistaken
<yofel> eagles0513875: it removes them
<BluesKaj> wicd is a network manager
<eagles0513875> yofel: under preferences you can set the ip of the dns servers
<yofel> eagles0513875: that would defy the purpose of dhcp...
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh wait i misunderstood
<eagles0513875> yofel: im using dhcp for wifi and it works just fine here
<yofel> with wicd /etc/resolv.conf is empty here :/
<yofel> hm, well, then I guess I'll get my LAN cable and try wicd again :P
<eagles0513875> yofel: BluesKaj is wicd expert lol
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, not an expert , it just works fore me both on wifi and ethernet
<eagles0513875> ethernet no issues with the plasma widget
<eagles0513875> only wifi
<BluesKaj> well, i've seen som,e probs with ethernet on widget
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> im out
<BluesKaj> wicd is much better on laptop wifi cards than the widget , more sensitive and stable
<BluesKaj> my dumb neighbour, across the street is running an unsecured network ...I told him about it but he still hasn't done anything about it and I can piggyback on his network from my basement music room
<yofel> BluesKaj: what do I need to tell wicd to set a DNS server over dhcp?
<yofel> my /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<yofel> the only dhcp client that's available in the settings dialog is dhclient
<BluesKaj> yofel, dunno i don't run a dns server...I'm just using all the automatic settings
<yofel> and why am I the only one in my neighbourhood that uses WPA o.O
<BluesKaj> wep and unsecured ?
<yofel> well, at least all wep
<yofel> not that I count that as secured
<BluesKaj> well, it's bit better than unsecured
<BluesKaj> maybe 1minute better
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> and does Alt+F2 still work for anybody with gnome+compiz ?
<BluesKaj> yofel, i just right click on a space on the desktop and choose the runbox from there
<yofel> doh, could have thought of that myself -.-
<BluesKaj> yofel, btw my /etc/resolve.conf has some info in it , domain gateway , search gateway and nameserver
<yofel> hm, maybe I should restart... It still says that it was generated my networkmanager in there
<BluesKaj> yeah , mine is "modified"
<ryann> thanks eagles0513875 , BluesKaj
<ryann> i will try wicd
<ryann> oh i see they cannot co-exist?
<ryann> network-manager and wicd?
<scriptx> interesting..
<scriptx> does wicd-client start w/the system?
<o_portista17> i have a problem for quite some time now, i can't use teamspeak because when i speak, the other people, can't hear me...but i can hear them, i've tried with pulseaudio, and alsa...what could be wrong? besides me ;x
<BluesKaj> scriptx, yes wicd does , if installed of course...and it is a network manager on it's own
<scriptx> sweet.
<scriptx> i'll check it out at next reboot, but it's working now.
<scriptx> can it work from console do you know?
<scriptx> if i were to boot into single user mode or something, can i use the wicd daemon to connect to a saved (or new) wireless connection?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> scriptx, you may need to do a bit of wicd configging with the router/gateway in preferences
<ryann> awesome.  thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ryann, it's a great app
<ryann> helpful when something breaks after a package upgrade
<ryann> i actually like the plasma-widget.. but the new version is buggy and i can't rely on it
<BluesKaj> dunno why the network management seems almost an afterthought application as a widget
<ryann> do you use kde4 bk?
<BluesKaj> the old knetworkmanager was more difficult to setup with ndiswarapper etc , but once done it was pretty stable
<BluesKaj> yes ,kde  4.3
<ryann> i used to just script wpa_supplicant from the terminal after having logged in
<ryann> i was elated when kde4 introduced the network-management widget interface
<BluesKaj> heh, too bad it's so flaky
<BluesKaj> BBL ..stuff to do
<yofel> hm, does ubuntu-vm-builder work for anybody?
<yofel> wtf? parted tells me that 'linux-swap' isn't a valid fs type o.O
<yofel> reported as bug 399428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399428 in parted "[karmic] parted can't create swap patitions in vm images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399428
<yofel> typo -.-
<MrStein> Hi! Since I don't do much else than beta test 9.04, does it make sense to just install 9.10 and report issues there ? (for example suspend and hibernate do not work for me in 9.04)
<reto`> MrStein: beta test 9.04?
<MrStein> well, "final test"
<MrStein> That is : not doing anything else but reporting bugs
<reto`> MrStein: actually it might be better to test 9.10 and report bugs there
<MrStein> I thought so
<MrStein> do alpha update from one to next ? Over the regular update manager ?
<MrStein> alpha=alpha releases
<reto`> I think that might have a better impact on the next ubuntu to get your bugs fixed :)
<reto`> MrStein: yeah... you can update to the alpha through the update manager and updates you'll get like that too
<reto`> MrStein: see here > http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<reto`> actually you'll get regular updates it's not tied to a certain "alpha"
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<reto`> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<MrStein> off to install alpha2
 * Twigathy kicks udev - why don't you stop when told? [had to sudo kill it before the latest batch of updates would take...]
<robin0800> MY BRAIN HURTS.
<tbtroj> "update-manager -d" upgrades to a devel release. Is there something like Fedora's "rawhide" repository for Ubuntu? So you're always at Ubuntu +1?
<billybigrig> anyone around?
<yofel> billybigrig: pong
<billybigrig> yofel: i can't seem to build nvidia modules in dkms
<yofel> billybigrig: huh? got headers installed?
<billybigrig> headers, source, and image
<billybigrig> all from custom built kernel
<yofel> got the error message?
<billybigrig> diggin it up
<yofel> *sigh* I can't view a changlog *again*
<yofel> E: Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/udev/udev_145-1/changelog
<tbtroj> To stay in the "devel release" stage, do I have to "update-manager -d" every time a new devel-release is available?
<billybigrig> i think i had the wrong kernel name
<billybigrig> cause its working nwo
<billybigrig> nope
<tbtroj> billybigrig, was that "nope" to me?
<billybigrig> build fails
<billybigrig> no to yofel
<mvo> tbtroj: you have to do that every 6 month when the new devel release is opened
<tbtroj> mvo, okay, thank you.
<mvo> cheers
<yofel> billybigrig: sry, was gone for a moment, you mean the auto dkms-build fails when installing the kernel?
<yofel> you didn't do somthing like compiling nvidiafb into the kernel or something like that?
<billybigrig> Error! DKMS tree does not contain: nvidia-2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger-07-14
<yofel> err... you do the dkms build by hand?
<billybigrig> yeah
<yofel> the command for that would be 'dkms build -k <kernel-version> -m nvidia -v <nvidia-version>'
<billybigrig> sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autostart start 2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger-07-14 fails
<billybigrig> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger-07-14 (x86_64)
<billybigrig> this is from the make.log
<billybigrig> *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
<billybigrig> make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1
<billybigrig> sudo dkms build -k 2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger-07-14 -m nvidia -v 185.18.14
<billybigrig> after that command
<billybigrig> and i can tab complete the kernel version, module, and mod version
<yofel> hm wait, that sounds familiar, now what was the reason for that again...
<Sarvatt> hmm that sounds like the problem with kernel-package 11.015 that i had to upgrade to 11.017 to fix
<billybigrig> Sarvatt: got my compile time down to 42 min :P
<billybigrig> but now i cant use it :P
<Sarvatt> i think it has something to do with your kernel versioning
<yofel> hm, iirc when I compiled a kernel once I put it in some odd foldername in /usr/src that had nothing to do with the version number, and I think that's when I got that
<yofel> but that was quite a while ago so I don't remember it clearly
<Sarvatt> why dont you try calling it billybigrigger0714 or something instead of adding the extra dashes and dots to the different versions?
<billybigrig> not dots
<billybigrig> just billybigrigger-07-14
<billybigrig> ok i could do that i guess
<Sarvatt> (you had dots in a previous one is why i said that)
<billybigrig> oh ya
<billybigrig> ok ill try it out
<MrStein1> memtest86 does not react to ESC, is that known ? the other keys (c,space, numbers) work.
<Sarvatt> make-kpkg is really touchy about those things, i dont know whats happening but i've always had to limit myself to just one thing after -
 * MrStein1 booted the alpha2 x86 cd
<Sarvatt> on append-to-version, dont get me started how many times i've screwed up things messing with debian= in /etc/kernel-pkg.conf
<MrStein1> argh, launchpad is soo slow again ....
<yofel> anybody an idea when the changelogs get synced?
<yofel> E: Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/udev/udev_145-1/changelog
<yofel> or does somebody else know why vol_id vanished from udev?
<yofel> hi billybigrig
<yofel> err... let's try again
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<billybigrig> hah
<BUGabundo> heyyyy
<BUGabundo> new disk!! 1,5TiBs
<billybigrig> nice
<BUGabundo> I wonder what I should put it on
<BUGabundo> ext2 or ext4
<billybigrig> ext4
<BUGabundo> taking pictures of the setup too, on my new Revoltec case
<yofel> what reason is there to use ext2?
<BUGabundo> hey akgraner
<BUGabundo> its just a disk to use externally for LOTS of backups
<BUGabundo> so ext2 _should be_ as fast as ext4
<BUGabundo> just not sure I need the jornaling to keep my data safe
<Sarvatt> that was ages ago wasnt it yofel?
<BUGabundo> also, not sure the win driver for ext works with ext4
<yofel> BUGabundo: use journal-less ext4 if you have kernel >=2.6.29
<BUGabundo> if not, I won't access it on  the wind PC
<BUGabundo> yofel: _31
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: i didn't take you for the windows type of guy
<billybigrig> :(
<yofel> BUGabundo: then use ext4 without journal if you don't want one, but the overhead really isn't that big.
<BUGabundo> billybigrig old pc. 512 mb of ram. hibernates in 6 sec, resumes in less then 10
<BUGabundo> can't do that on Linux :((
<yofel> BUGabundo: you might not have an ssd but this article from ted ts'o is still relevant if you want to know about journal overhead
<yofel> BUGabundo: http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/01/ssds-journaling-and-noatimerelatime/
<BUGabundo> no time to read it ehhe
<BUGabundo> want to do FRESH install tonigh
<BUGabundo> woot single partition on ext4 with swap on file
<BUGabundo> YAH
<yofel> err, no separate root and home?
<BUGabundo> NOPE
<BUGabundo> you don't need that since hardy
<BUGabundo> the installer can erase system files, keeping userland safe
<BUGabundo> and then putting new files on disk
<BUGabundo> Error while creating partition table.
<BUGabundo> well its starting nicelly
<BUGabundo> lol
<eagles0513875> haha
<eagles0513875> install jaunty and upgrade to karmic
<yofel> BUGabundo: what did you use?
<eagles0513875> i have been hearing alot of people having installation issues of cd and what not
<BUGabundo> Jul 14 22:04:44 blubug kernel: [ 1712.414294] ata4: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
<BUGabundo> Jul 14 22:04:44 blubug kernel: [ 1712.414299] ata4: hard resetting link
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> yofel: gparted
<yofel> ok, thats bad...
<BUGabundo> either the disk is faulty or the case doesn't like it, on e-sata
<Sarvatt> did you leave the sata 1.5 jumper enabled on the drive by any chance? :D
<yofel> didn't have that since one of my drives just thought it would shut down while I'm working on it *-.-
 * BUGabundo checks connections
<yofel> and it had NTFS to boot
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: didn't touch it! can that be it ?
<yofel> so I had to boot windows to get the fs fixed -.-
<syn-ack> hi guys
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: no jumper on the disk
<yofel> syn-ack: hi
<BUGabundo> hey syn-ack. long time no see
<yofel> BUGabundo: what's the rest of the ata error?
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: Its only been like half a day or so. :P
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: Got a bunch of IRL stuff going on... Funerals and such so yeah
<BUGabundo> I think this is a power prob. I don't listen to the disk spin up :((
<eagles0513875> yofel: you might wanna try the widget again seems like there is an update for dhcp3
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: whats ur psu rated at
<yofel> eagles0513875: actually a reboot fixed it
<syn-ack> Question is the UbuntuOne going to help me with trying to get the app working on karmic if I go in there and bug them?
<syn-ack> OR
<eagles0513875> im noticing alot of rebooting as well as fsck in init 1 fixes alot of stuff
<syn-ack> Will they say "juanty only?"
<syn-ack> if not, I'll download all the source and shit and fix it on my own, I was just curious if you guys had any idea
<BUGabundo> ok disk is now spining, plugged e-sata
<BUGabundo> logs look ok
<BUGabundo> restarting gparted
<yofel> syn-ack: I'm running u1 here on karmic, what's your problem?
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: what kinda drive?
<syn-ack> yofel: it doesnt seem to install. At all.
<syn-ack> I saw the bug about hitting install twice, did that and it still doesnt show up in my menus
<syn-ack> yofel: Whats the actual executable of it called?
<yofel> syn-ack: what version do you try to install? mine is: 0.90.3+r77-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218313/
<BUGabundo> billybigrig seagate sata 7200rps 32m cache 1,5TB (base 10)
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: psu !?
<eagles0513875> ya
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: U1 works on Karmic
<syn-ack> hrm
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: you have it in 3.0gbps mode now?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> Jul 14 22:11:30 blubug kernel: [ 2118.232066] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)
<billybigrig> check your bios?
<BUGabundo> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<BUGabundo> Disk /dev/sdb: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes
<syn-ack> yofel: what is the name of the executable?
<yofel> syn-ack: ubuntuone-client-applet
<syn-ack> yofel: I dont have it... let me check the repos....
<yofel> syn-ack: what does 'apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client' tell you?
<syn-ack> Installed: 0.90.3-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: ask on #ubuntu-one
<BUGabundo> but you need TWO packages
<BUGabundo>  the client and client-gnome
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: Yeah, Im discovering that now
<syn-ack> thanks for the help
<billybigrig> how much storage does u1 give you?
<billybigrig> maybe i should try it out
<BUGabundo> 2G free
<BUGabundo> wanna an invite?
<BUGabundo> I must be the person to have sent more invites LOL
<billybigrig> sure
<BUGabundo> about 200
<syn-ack> Thats what the problem was. I had the client but not the gnome tools
<BUGabundo> billybigrig PVT your email
<BUGabundo> but you will have to wait for me to finish this
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: Thanks for the invite then. :D
<syn-ack> you probably approved me this morning
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: ahah you were one of them?
<BUGabundo> nope. not me
<syn-ack> meskes@gmail
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: aye
<BUGabundo> I don't approve anything
<syn-ack> aha! workie workie
<BUGabundo> this is takinggggg toooo longggggg
<BUGabundo> xfs is soooo much faster creating volumes
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: than?
 * yofel wants btrfs with transparent compression :/
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: then what?
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: Faster than what at creating volumes?
<BUGabundo> then I'll need to rsync /etc /home exclude .crypt (on encfs
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: xfs is much faster then ext
<yofel> well, ext[234] do take ages to write those inode tables...
<syn-ack> Aha.
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: I used to use XFS exclusivly till ext4 came along and I thought I'd give it a try
<Sarvatt> oh man, you use dm-crypt too?! you just like using everything possible just because its there to break things dont you BUGabundo? :D
<yofel> well, now that e4defrag seems to get usable I prefer it over XFS
<SwedeMike> I prefer tried and tested filesystems... like xfs.
<BUGabundo> yreah me too
<BUGabundo> this laptop is / ext3 10GBs
<BUGabundo> and home on XFS
<BUGabundo> no prob on xfs_check 300GiBs ULTRA FAST
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: nope. I use encfs! been using it since gutsy
<BUGabundo> then it broke and I (temporarly) lost  access to all my data
<BUGabundo> had to boot old livecd to decrypt and encrypt on new format :(
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: xfs suffers from most probs ext4 suffers
<BUGabundo> on what it depends on the time to write to disk
<BUGabundo> even worse, since ext4 is beeing activly patched and xfs only gets _some_ backports latter on
<SwedeMike> at least the code has long time exposure to real life.
<BUGabundo> I wonder if colin did any progress on swap on file
<BUGabundo> I'll be testing it till the end of the devel cycle
<BUGabundo> so I HOPE it works, or I'm leaft without swap
<BUGabundo> let me go nag him
<MrStein> The timezone selection in installer is still scheisse. Worth reporting ? I believe this was reported 1 or 2 releases ago.... :-(
<Sarvatt> i've been using a swap file since jaunty with no problems (but i have no use for hibernation)
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: but I do
<BUGabundo> MrStein: yeah I did a VB install today with daily, and my time zone was 1h ahead :(
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> I barely have a swap
<BUGabundo> I have 8GiBs of it
<syn-ack> On a notebook?
<BUGabundo> 4G of RAM
<BUGabundo> so 2x that
<yofel> why that?
<billybigrig> the 2x ram for swap is not needed anymore BUGabundo
<syn-ack> thats the golden rule
<billybigrig> that's old school, where systems only had 512mb - 1gb of ram
<BUGabundo> BUAAA
<syn-ack> yeah?
<billybigrig> 8 gb of swap is wayyyyy tooo much :P
<yofel> I have 4GiB RAM on my notebook too with 4,5GiB swap for when I use hibernate sometimes
<yofel> but more is just waste of disk space
<syn-ack> leave BUGabundo alone, he's hardcore. :p
<BUGabundo> cjwaton says he has no idea on how swap on file is right now or if it works :((
<BUGabundo> billybigrig care to let me know how to put 4G or FULL RAM into disk?
<syn-ack> the only reason I only have 100 megs instead of 1 gig is that I forgot a zero. :p
<BUGabundo> try to use my email client
<BUGabundo> and see it SUCK 1G or ram
<BUGabundo> and another for pidgin
<yofel> the only things that eat up ram here are ffx kvm and gnome-do(memleak)
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218330/ gparted log woot
<yofel> at least suspend and hibernate actually *work* on my thinkpad now with karmic, and I've been using ubuntu on it since gutsy
<BUGabundo> no mem leak for me up until now
<BUGabundo> the only one I know of is a µblog purple plugin for pidin
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: can you test hibernate right now?
<yofel> BUGabundo: I once found gnome-do using 1.6g RES - that's a memleak for me
<BUGabundo> maybe a bad plygin?
<BUGabundo> try to remove them and enable one at a time
<BUGabundo> I don't so it can be some plugin you have and I don't
<BUGabundo> or 32 vs 64 bits
<BUGabundo>  /dev/sdb1               1      182401  1465136001   83  Linux
<BUGabundo> now the rsync
<yofel> well, I'll try that and report the results tomorrow I guess
<BUGabundo> rsync -vrhP --stats
<BUGabundo> tomorrow will be a bit to late for me
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> sent 56.01M bytes  received 48.06K bytes  3.62M bytes/sec
<yofel> BUGabundo: it's not like gnome-do reaches 1g ram usage within minutes :P
<BUGabundo> gotta love rsync
<BUGabundo> 23571 bugabund 122m  23m 381m  20   0 S  0.5  3.1   0:58.69 /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe
<BUGabundo> what's yours?
<BUGabundo> how do I exclude a path from rsycn? I don't want to rsync my .crypt dir
<yofel> 23019 yofel     20   0  564m 271m  23m S    0  6.8   0:19.85 gnome-do
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> invoke-rc.d: initscript bluetooth, action "stop" failed.
<Sarvatt> dpkg: warning: old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Sarvatt> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<Sarvatt> invoke-rc.d: initscript bluetooth, action "stop" failed.
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ahaah
<BUGabundo> (nautilus:501): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Unable to connect to the running instance, aborting.
<BUGabundo> can't open nautilus with sudo
<BUGabundo> haah
<Sarvatt> why you trying to open nautilus with sudo?
<Sarvatt> hmm works here
<MrStein> On what is the keyboard layout suggestion in installation step 3 based ?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: worse: as root
<MrStein> Jesus, there is a bug on every page of the installer.... :-p
<BUGabundo> ah?
<MrStein> step 3 : the world map is too small to make accurate selection, especiall in dense areas, like Europe
<MrStein> step 4: is suggests USA kbd layout, even if other layout is used in the country selected in step 3
<MrStein> step 5 : there is a warning icon (triangle with exclamation sign), but no explanation, what it is warning about
<MrStein> (I did not reach step 6 yet)
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: did you send me an invite to u1?
<yofel> wasn't the keyboard preselect based on what language you choosed when booting the live image?
<BUGabundo> darn... can't make rsync exclude
<BUGabundo> billybigrig not yet
<billybigrig> roger
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: no worries
<BUGabundo> doing it now
<billybigrig> dont worry
<billybigrig> is u1 installed via ppa or what?
<BUGabundo> will I try to figure why --exclude=/home/bugabundo/.crypt doesn't work :(
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> both aways
<yofel> don't remember which page it was, but I don't quite get why ubiquity whows 2 partition graphs on the partitioning page
<BUGabundo> either PPA ( best way to get karmic one )
<BUGabundo> ot their site, with apt-url and you get jaunty one
<yofel> s/whows/shows
<BUGabundo> that works the same
<BUGabundo> billybigrig sent! welcome to the cloud
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: thanks :P
<BUGabundo> come on! all this ppl here at least one KNOWS how to exclude from rsync
<billybigrig> linux-headers-2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714_2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<billybigrig> linux-image-2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714_2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<billybigrig> linux-source-2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714_2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714-10.00.Custom_all.deb
<billybigrig> Sarvatt: thats what i get
<billybigrig> why does it appened -billybigrigger0714 twice?
<catharcyst> ubuntu karmic keeps rejecting my pasword when i run update manager
<catharcyst> so i can't update using the gui
<yofel> catharcyst: when did you last install updates?
<catharcyst> yesterday i believe yofel
<BUGabundo> catharcyst: known bug
<yofel> there was some breakage in libgksu yesterday iirc, so check if you get an update for libgksu in terminal
<catharcyst> ok will do thanks yofel
<BUGabundo> catharcyst: and remember your mirror may still be behind main
<catharcyst> apparently i dont have libgksu
<BUGabundo> so check your sources and versions available
<catharcyst> k BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> with apt-cache policy libgksu
<catharcyst> k
<billybigrig> stupd dkms
<billybigrig> i still can't build that nvidia module
<billybigrig> same error
<catharcyst> not available
<yofel> catharcyst: libgksu2-0
<catharcyst> k
<catharcyst> yofel that fixed it
<catharcyst> thanks a lot
<Q-FUNK> about bug #399482 the real issue is that prerm doesn't have any case/esac loop to catch dpkg commands (upgrade|failed-upgrade, etc.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399482 in bluez "bluez: upgrade from 4.45-0ubuntu1 to 4.45-0ubuntu2 fails" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399482
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> glad I haven't done todays updates
<BUGabundo> hehe
<Q-FUNK> :)
<Q-FUNK> it indeed seems to have been a messy one
<catharcyst> hehe
<Q-FUNK> nothing major, but somewhat hasty packaging, for some packages
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: and I know you did it
<syn-ack> speaking of which
 * syn-ack downloads the dailies
<syn-ack> from yesterday. heh
<BUGabundo> I just do my rsyncs from daily images
<BUGabundo> usually I get 100-150MiBs
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: :D
<Q-FUNK> nah, but I've been quite busy with 'ubuntu-bug'
<BUGabundo> yeah I would love to have the time for it
<Q-FUNK> here, it's just that I have one host running karmic, mostly because I need to anticipate for possible showstoppers that would break support for Geode-based hardware
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> that's a good thing
<BUGabundo> if *everyone* tested their prob *early* many would be in good state on release
<BUGabundo> or not..... we would be overworked
<Q-FUNK> I just happen to catch unreleated issues whenever 'upgrade-system' drags in broken packages, at which point I go 'ubuntu-bug' trigger happy. ;)
<Q-FUNK> testing early is easy enough.  the difficulty is testing, only to find that whatever package you reported against has been rebased with a newer release.  then, often, people are simply asked to try the new one, instead of anyone bothering with the initial bug report.
<MrStein> alpha2 does not boot on my PC, thanks good, otherwise I would be testing it til the morning (it is midnight here) :-)
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: get your webcam working yeT?
<syn-ack> alright, upload the rebuild of bluez already. :P
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> miss match with gspca
<Q-FUNK> syn-ack: funny you mention that one. filed two bugs against it today :)
<syn-ack> aye, I saw 'em. :P
<BUGabundo> I give you guys a single change to guess what's taking longer on my rsync to a new disk ! ahah
<BUGabundo> no one will get it
<Q-FUNK> disk writes?
<syn-ack> Q-FUNK: I was expecting the bluez bug since I knew about it going into it, its the bugs that I dont know about that worry me. :P
<billybigrig> anyone have any good suggestions for hosting bootcharts? like a decent front end php script or something similar?
<BUGabundo> er?
<BUGabundo> I just upload my png to my zenphoto galery on my server
<BUGabundo> you can even use dropbox to share it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<billybigrig> i got nothing on my server
<billybigrig> plain jane apache
<billybigrig> zenphoto gallery, maybe ill check that out
<syn-ack> How long does it take the updated package take to actually propagate through the update system before its available for download from the repo network?
<syn-ack> I'd assume its a matter of hours, no?
<BUGabundo> or less
<BUGabundo> depends on the package and load on the builders
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> w00t. Uncle Milty's on Little House
 * syn-ack loves Uncle Milty. One of the best actors of all time...
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-15
<BUGabundo> bugabundo/temp/OS_isos/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo>      732.08M 100%   36.32MB/s    0:00:19 (xfer#240004, to-check=1024/248621)
<BUGabundo> bugabundo/temp/OS_isos/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo>      728.40M 100%   31.59MB/s    0:00:21 (xfer#240005, to-check=1023/248621)
<BUGabundo> something tells me I won't get a fresh install tonight
<BUGabundo> :((
<arand> How do I send two notifications that will stack (both shows simultaneously) using notify-send from CLI?
<BUGabundo> arand: you can't
<BUGabundo> its not meant to be
<BUGabundo> _unless_ they are diff priority
<BUGabundo> but u can't do that with a notify-send
 * arand is grumphy
 * BUGabundo hands a arand a cup of green tea
 * arand already has some Twinnings earl grey brewin'
<FoxBlitzz_> Wow
<FoxBlitzz_> They finally fixed the issue with the Plasma widgets list not being sorted alphabetically (something that every single other distro did properly)
<billybigrig> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<billybigrig> Errors were encountered while processing:
<billybigrig>  /var/cache/apt/archives/bluez_4.45-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<billybigrig> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<billybigrig> is this known?
<billybigrig> i don't even have bluetooth
<billybigrig> why is bluez even installed
<BUGabundo> billybigrig: comes with the seed
<billybigrig> even if bluetooth isn't built into the kernel?
<billybigrig> :)
<billybigrig> but i guess it would be on a stock ubuntu kernel
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> CRAP: disk got turned off or disconnected while rsyncing :((
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: hahahaha
<syn-ack> No shit...
<syn-ack> Yeah, thats going to take a while to rsync. :P
<BUGabundo> !language > syn-ack
<ubottu> syn-ack, please see my private message
<syn-ack> Sorry about that.
<syn-ack> but still.
<syn-ack> It still applies. :P
<BUGabundo> seems I can't power the disk up with the e-sata connected :(
<DanaG> OOooooooh, my Mute LED is finally working!  Yay!
<DanaG> Yay for 2.6.31-rc3!
<Q-FUNK> billybigrig: it's among the packages installed by default
<Q-FUNK> I wonder if they will rebase to 2.6.31 final any time soon?
<DanaG> Is it now final?
<hggdh> no, it is not
<DanaG> It was just RC3 just ... yesterday?
<BUGabundo> heh
<hggdh> there can be no rebase due to the fact that .31 final is not yet final
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> That's what I thought.
<BUGabundo> hggdh: _s
<hggdh> yup
<BUGabundo> :s
<hggdh> :-)
<DanaG> ooh, bluetooth audio doesn't stop on vt-switch.  Spiffy.
<DanaG> (WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 465
<DanaG> (WW) HP WMI hotkeys: unable to handle keycode 358
<BUGabundo> hggdh: how is your business going? better I hope
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: what ppa do i use for u1?
<BUGabundo> their own
<billybigrig> off u1 site?
<billybigrig> k
<BUGabundo> let me grab mine
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> btw don't use the nightlies eheh
<billybigrig> why would you give me the ppa for nightlies and then tell me not to use nightlies :P
<BUGabundo> cause it's the one I have?
<billybigrig> im confused haha
<billybigrig> does it work or no?
<Sarvatt> ubuntu-one sure does keep my cpu awake more even not in use, getting ~50 wakeups/second from it disconnected.. power usage has been crap lately, went up from 6.5 watts back in the 2.6.29 days to 9.8 now idling
<BUGabundo> billybigrig: it does
<BUGabundo> but you better use the _more_ stable branch
<ripps> hmm... it seems the nautilus memory leak was fixed. My video folder doesn't cause my computer to freeze for 2 minutes
 * BUGabundo Ta na hora da Caminha, bamos la deitar.... \n bed time. cu tomorrow
<arand> BUGabundo: nighty.
<DanaG> The battery is below the critical battery level and this computer is about to suspend.<br>NOTE: A small amount of power is required to keep your computer in a suspended state.
<DanaG> Yeah, there's a <br> in there.
<DanaG> i.e. I literally see that text.
<|ns|nR8> </br>
<DanaG> Oh, and before that: "You have approximately 5 minutes of remaining battery life (2.6%).  This computer will suspend in Unknown time if the AC is not connected.
<DanaG> ugh, damned printer... is claiming to have succeeded... yet nothing comes out of the printer.
<billybigrig> stupid bluez
<billybigrig> how can i skip a package from updating in apt-get?
<billybigrig> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<billybigrig> Errors were encountered while processing:
<billybigrig>  /var/cache/apt/archives/bluez_4.45-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<billybigrig> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<billybigrig> or fix this problem
<Sarvatt> yay bugs in my alpha (/◔ ◡ ◔)/
<DanaG> (o♡_')b
<billybigrig> did that package update good for everyone else?
<oldude67> hey anyone having video issues with the new kernel update?
<Sarvatt> nope but it doesnt stop other things from updating fine
<billybigrig> i removed the package, but up update && upgrade it fails, so its the package from repo giving me problems
<Sarvatt> probably works right if you actually have bluetooth plugged in judging by the changelog
<billybigrig> Sarvatt: my dkms problem wasn't to do with my kernel naming
<DanaG> oh yeah, blueman ⋙ gnome-bluetooth
<DanaG> "much greater than"
<billybigrig> it was caused by /lib/modules/kernelname/build pointing to ~/linux-2.6
<oldude67> is that the problem, cause i dont have blue tooth either.
<billybigrig> and not /usr/src/kernelname
<DanaG> yay, my mute key thingy now works.
<DanaG> Just need to make it apply to my laptop, so I don't have to force my laptop to use the "wrong" model.
<Sarvatt> whoa really? maybe brightness keys might work on my HP now
<DanaG> They only applied the fix to model=mobile
<DanaG> ... not to model=laptop.
<DanaG> so, if I add "options snd-hda-intel model=mobile", it works -- apparently even loading as "laptop" once breaks it.
<DanaG> hmm, and software mixer can still get "inverted" relative to hardware mute.
<DanaG> About the last thing to get working is the danged high keycodes.
<DanaG> (WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 465
<DanaG> (WW) HP WMI hotkeys: unable to handle keycode 358
<oldude67> well i booted back into the -2 kernel cause my video was scrambling so bad that it was unreadable...
<billybigrig> what kind of video?
<oldude67> intel
<oldude67> i believe its a 915
<billybigrig> is kms enabled by default for intel?
<Sarvatt> the intel fifo watermarking code in rc3 has problems on alot of machines :(
<oldude67> idk
<oldude67> how do i check? im use to using xorg.config
<billybigrig> i was asking the channel
<billybigrig> i use nvidia so i have no idea about kms
<oldude67> oh...lol.
<billybigrig> but radeon and intel seem to give problems
<Sarvatt> were  you getting a flickering screen oldude67?
<oldude67> ya go figure all my machines are intel..
<oldude67> Sarvatt, yes like it was trying to roll sideways.
<Sarvatt> yeah it'll be fixed soon, already a patch to fix it out there
<oldude67> ok i can wait, ill just use this kernel for now.
<Sarvatt> should be a week or so until rc4 comes out with the fix
<oldude67> no problem
<Sarvatt> (hopefully it gets in there)
<oldude67> now will i have to be in that kernel to do the update?
<ghindo> billybigrig, KMS is enabled by default on Intel hardware
<Sarvatt> nah it'll come along with upgrades, will be called linux-image-2.6.31-4
<oldude67> ok
<billybigrig> they might re-release 31-3 though
<billybigrig> with the fix in it
<Sarvatt> doubt it
<billybigrig> really? they'll wait for rc4?
<Sarvatt> its only a week, hopefully the fix gets tested enough in that time...
<oldude67> heck i have had to deal with worse for longer so no big deal here this kernel works fine..so patience is going to have to prevail this time..lol
<neko_> sup yall
<Sarvatt> here's the upstream bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19304
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19304 in Driver/intel "FIFO underruns" [Major,Reopened]
<oldude67> atleast i didnt get a kernel panic and or worse..lol
<neko_> so if your not trying to burn a dvd; mostly multimedia; how's +1 so far?
<oldude67> ya burning a cd or dvd is not working with this kernel, will it get fixed soon?
<arand> I've been having the classic k3b works, brasero fails...
<neko_> lol
<oldude67> neither k3b or brasero will see my burners. and i have two different ones.
<neko_> that always seems to break during new releases for me
<neko_> but my burner is old and it may be trashed
<neko_> i really should try from windows but i'm lazy
<neko_> :D
<oldude67> sysinfo sees both
<neko_> anyway i was thinking about trying the +1 tho its been a while
<neko_> and in regular i've got vid dialed in with the 190.09 nvidia drivers; was wondering if +1 had those; where thats at in general [nvidia+multimedia+tearing]
<neko_> i figure as long as i can watch my movies i can deal with the rest hehe
<oldude67> No CD/DVD writer found.
<oldude67> K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system.
<oldude67> lol got to love it
<oldude67> and thank god for jump drives..lol
<neko_> lol
<neko_> you should triple check model and find which module it needs
<neko_> should be as simple as a sudo modprobe ... or compile and that or so
<oldude67> it pulls up all the info on sysinfo
<neko_> oic
<oldude67> just k3b and brasero dont see them
<neko_> may be the software is borked i spose
<neko_> shows up on um
<oldude67> na its probably just me
<neko_> lspci
<DanaG> oh eyah, last time I checked, telepathy sucked badly at IRC.  =þ
<DanaG> Granted, out-of-the-box (i.e. without plugins), Pidgin sucks at IRC, also -- but at least that's fixable.
<DanaG> yargh, so byored.
<eagles0513875> hey DanaG
<DanaG> say whaaa?
<DanaG> =þ
<billybigrigger> anyone here having problems getting an hp printer being recognized?
<nhasian> hello everyone
<syn-ack> Was there some sort of major bug having to do with suspend or hibernate that just came down from upstream?
<SwedeMike> there has been a lot of discussing about that in 2.6.31-rcX on lkml, so that's quite likely.
<syn-ack> Got home, and my notebook, which is my "beta box" lid was closed... I forgot to change the settings in the power profile to not suspend when the lid was closed and well, Im having to reinstall right now
<syn-ack> comepletely hosed my system
<DanaG> How?
<syn-ack> comeplete disk corruption.
<syn-ack> and it wasnt due to bad hardware.
<nhasian> ouch
<DanaG> Damn.
<tanath> i just upgraded to karmic, and the new kernel doesn't boot >.<
<SwedeMike> 2.6.31 is what is seriously keeping me off karmic at this point, definitely want kernel to mature more before I go
<SwedeMike> and 2.6.30 seems to have problems as well
<DanaG> hmm, once I found a fix-ish thing for fglrx, I went to 2.6.31 for the new ALSA, mostly.
<syn-ack> and THAT is the reason, DanaG that I dont like how the kernel is now developed
<syn-ack> refering back to lastnight's? converstation
<nhasian> i'm running 2.6.31-2 just fine.  i havent rebooted since i installed the beta 3 kernel tho...
<DanaG> Hey, let's randomly remove a symbol, just for the hell of it!
<tanath> i upgraded largely in the vain hope that it would fix my graphics issue. unfortunately not, it seems. i have graphical glitches that make it difficult to see anything
<syn-ack> haha
<tanath> syn-ack, how has development changed?
<DanaG> Literally the ONLY thing that changed (in terms of fglrx compatibility) compared to 2.6.30 was that they removed EXPORT_SYMBOL(find_task_by_vpid)
<kklimonda> DanaG: kernel's developers were always saying that they don't care about 3rd party, closed modules..
<DanaG> Still, they could've warned AMD/ATI at least a month in advanced.
<DanaG> Marked it deprecated, for example.
<syn-ack> tanath: instead of having two branches, they develop off one branch.
<DanaG> And not just unexpectedly removed it.
<tanath> syn-ack, hrm
<kklimonda> DanaG: I think they do it on purpose.. ;)
<syn-ack> tanath: it used to be odds were the dev branch and evens productions
<DanaG> Last time it was the "unused" pci_num_busses
<tanath> syn-ack, what's the main advantage of doing it the previous way? i presume there's a reason for the change...
<tanath> syn-ack, i remember that much
<syn-ack> tanath: the reason for the change was that linus got lazy, imo
<tanath> lol
<RAOF> Also, revision control tools became much better.
<DanaG> s/advanced/advance/
<syn-ack> I hardly think git is better than bitkeeper
<tanath> well, i got these graphical problems before the karmic upgrade... it was a recent set of updates
<RAOF> tanath: Intel?
<syn-ack> anyway, bbiab
<tanath> but now i can barely see anything. it's really bad >.<
<kklimonda> tanath: you should report a regression and not update to unstable version ;)
<RAOF> tanath: Because there's a nice Intel bug fixed in 2.6.31-3-generic
<tanath> RAOF, hm? ati radeon 9800se :-/
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and now I have a working mute LED!
<DanaG> Yay.
<tanath> Ranakah, and intel cpu, yes.
<RAOF> tanath: Well, then your problem isn't going to be the one that -3-generic fixed for me, then :)
<tanath> kklimonda, i did file a bug (or subscribe to an existing one). i forget
<tanath> but hasn't been fixed yet
<tanath> but it's a big prob. i'm surprised the updates made it out
<kklimonda> you could try nudging developers on irc - regressions in stable release are critical..
<tanath> i don't go on enough to remember who the devs are. and they're often busy anyway :P
<kklimonda> tanath: I'd start with a guy who made an upload that broke your card
<tanath> i have to repeatedly select text here to make it repaint to make it more readable >_<
<tanath> kklimonda, i haven't narrowed it down
<tanath> kklimonda, i didn't get the issue until i rebooted, and i went through a couple updates in that time
<DanaG> argh, gnome-power-manager UNDERestimates the accuracy of my ACPI battery meter.
<tanath> kklimonda, and i waited for more updates in the hopes of it being fixed...
<tanath> and by then, i didn't want to deal with it anymore, so tried karmic. alas, that failed too
<tanath> so i'm not the happiest camper
<tanath> this is a knife would compared to the 'paper cuts' :P
<tanath> oh, and compiz now segfaults :-/
<tanath> don't suppose anyone can help me narrow down my graphics issue?
<kklimonda> tanath: go to #ubuntu-bugs
<kklimonda> but at this hour it's pretty empty ;)
<tanath> :-/
<tanath> no response yet...
<kklimonda> well, you were redirected ;)
<syn-ack> haha
<tanath> that's 2 redirections. lets go for a 3rd :P
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extace/+bug/399565
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399565 in extace "extace crashed with SIGSEGV in fftw_execute()" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> tweaked my bug report.
<tanath> damn, ubuntu-tweak segfaults. everything's borked :-/
<tanath> i understand there's a goal of reducing the boot time to like 10 seconds... a little stability is advised before optimization, no? :P
<syn-ack> tanath: come again?
<tanath> syn-ack, hm?
<syn-ack> define stability before optimization...
<tanath> should have stable code before trying to optimize it
<syn-ack> tanath: how is the code not stable?
<tanath> otherwise it's like the coffee poster: drink coffee & do stupid things faster with more energy! XD
<syn-ack> I mean this is a development line...
<tanath> syn-ack, everything's crashing
<tanath> compiz segfaults, ubuntu-tweak segfaults, some applets crashed... prolly half the other things i wanna run will too :P
<tanath> syn-ack, i'm teasing, but i'm saying it's not very stable and if that goal is going to be met it seems there's a lot of work to do
<syn-ack> There is, thats for sure...
<miles_> I am attempting to install today's snapshot using WUBI.EXE.  I would like to have EXT4 used as the default filesystem when I install.  Is that supported for a WUBI install?
<miles_> I tried extracting WUBI.EXE from the cdimage, but when I run it, it tries to download a torrent file.  It seems to never locate the torrent file, but also gives no error.  It just sits there.
<miles_> I have checked my network adapter throughput, and it doesn't seem to be downloading anything.
<miles_> I also tried extracting the entire cdimage to a directory and running WUBI,EXE from there.  That gave me the same result.
<miles_> It seems to me that WUBI should recognize when either the cdimage is in the current working directory, or that it is being run from a directory within the cdimage tree.
<miles_> I would like to have it not try to download the iso if I already have done so.
<miles_> Additionally, I am wondering whether there is some command line option that will enable me to have WUBI use EXT4 for the root disk format.
<miles_> I am leary of having to convert the partition to EXT4 after the initial installation.
<miles_> Is anyone home?
<miles_> If you have any answers for me, you can send them to miles.lane@gmail.com.
<reto`> does anyone have the problem that when the screen is put to sleep it will still have the backlight on? I have this problem sometimes here on the netbook with karmic, but it also happens on jaunty on my desktop. wonder why it sometimes does it right and the again wrong...
<miles_> Is anyone home?
<miles_> Hello?
<miles_> Anyone here?
<veck> is k3b broken ?
<veck> how do i install yhe auth key for 4.3 rc 2?
<veck> cannot seem to import it to software sources any way to add it from command?
<ripps> I see empathy has finally hit ubuntu-desktop, but It doesn't have any indicator functionality. Is that in the works?
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  could someone with upload rights please merge the two attached maintainer scripts at LP bug #399482 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399482 in bluez "bluez: upgrade from 4.45-0ubuntu1 to 4.45-0ubuntu2 fails" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399482
<ikonia> Q-FUNK: contact the maintainer
<Q-FUNK> ikonia: ubuntu team maintains everything.  it's up to whoever catches a bug to fix it. :)
<ikonia> Q-FUNK: yes, so instead of asking "a person" in here - contact the package maintainer
<Q-FUNK> ikonia: there is no single maintainer at ubuntu.
<JMFTheVCI> When running a "Connect to Server" using SSH I get a "SSH program unexpectedly exited" message and no connection. This was working on this machine in Jaunty but is broken for me in Karmic. Google is not being my friend today and cannot find a solution. thoughts?
<oldude67> <head desk hard...
<JMFTheVCI> Self: cured. Was a bad line in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<JMFTheVCI> oldude67: wassup?
<oldude67> hang over
<JMFTheVCI> somewhat off(color) topic then?
<oldude67> is there anyway to get the blue tooth package to quit trying to update?
<JMFTheVCI> The BlueTooth update has a bug. To get it to install you need to edit /etc/init.d/bluetooth.  On the line that has "pkill -TERM bluetoothd" change it to "pkill -TERM bluetoothd || true"
<JMFTheVCI> Then run the update again. It will prompt you to replace the init.d file so say yes.
<oldude67> cant just tell it not to install i dont use blue tooth anyways.
<oldude67> oh well ill give it a shot
<JMFTheVCI> There are somethings you can do to hold back updates but I am not the expert. At the moment I am applying every fix that is there.
<oldude67> i have had those days..lmao
<JMFTheVCI> I'm still plagued by that annoying gnome simple login helper pop-up which has yet to be fixed.
<oldude67> same here..dont fill bad.
<oldude67> ok now how do i get out of that?
<oldude67> grrr.
<oldude67> lol
<JMFTheVCI> ? out of what?
<oldude67> pico its been a while..lol
<JMFTheVCI> Ctrl-O to save. Then Ctrl-X to exit
<JMFTheVCI> Press enter to select the file name after Ctrl-O
<oldude67> well lets see if it errors now...
<oldude67> now why couldnt gdm be that easy lol
<oldude67> y
<oldude67> JMFTheVCI, thanks that seemed to work...
<oldude67> one fix done 2 to go...yeah...lol
<JMFTheVCI> Cool. There was a bug listed. Your crash tool should have taken you to the list of possible matching bugs.
<oldude67> since installing the new kernel some of my stuff isnt working right.
<JMFTheVCI> Let me guess Gnome is a bit hit & miss?
<oldude67> a yeah and video is so botched.
<oldude67> i guess intel is not a good video card right now..lol
<JMFTheVCI> 2.6.31-3 has been ok so far. 2.6.31-2 was rubbish. I still have 2.6.30-10 installed which appears very solid. I also have an Intel card. No problems. Compiz fine.
<oldude67> 2.6.31-3 video jumps from side to side had to fall back to -2
<oldude67> someone said something about kdm on the intel card and that the rc4 should correct it next week so i havent messed with it.
<oldude67> yeah and now its going to storm so ill probably lose power and everything will be fubarred again..just freakin lovely.
<oldude67> ok if i cant use gdm how do i change the log in screen to something better???
<Twigathy> install xdm >_>
<Twigathy> Although I'm not sure I'd call that better. Just different :)
<oldude67> anything has to be better then the standard kdm login
<oldude67> ok and is it just me or is anyone else having problems with k3b and brasero not seeing there cd/dvd burners?
<yofel_> oldude67: I didn't test mine on my notebook but there were other folks having that problem
<oldude67> ok so then it is a known problem then?
<yofel> not sure, didn't really follow the topic
<oldude67> well my burners show up in sysinfo with all the model #'s and stuff just are not seen to burn cd's or dvd's
<oldude67> ok reboot and see what happens yeah
<oldude67> lol
<oldude67> gotta love irc..lol
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<reto`> hey
<gnomefreak> if your gnome-menu re-populated with things you removed its known and being worked on atm
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt_, ping
<cemunal> i want to use latest kernel and latest apps. with ubuntu. is karmic daily images unstable?
<cemunal> can i use on my desktop
<cemunal> i want to make command line install.
<cemunal> after that apt-get install xorg openbox tint2
<gnomefreak> alterante installer works atleast did a day or 2 ago
<BluesKaj> cemunal, no gnome or kde default desktop ?
<gnomefreak> i cant recall if F4 has server option or if that is on another installer
<cemunal> no i will use only openbox
<cemunal> isn't there like boot_only.iso or netinst.iso ?
<BluesKaj> is openbox a good desktop for older slow pc's that don't have lot of memory ?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: yes
 * gnomefreak gone for now
<BluesKaj> cemunal, I'm thing of an 10yrold 366mhz pc with 256mb ram , which I swapped in a 40G HDD . The pc still chugs away very well and id like to install an OS and desktop that is faster and less demanding tham XP.
<BluesKaj> thinking
<BluesKaj> than xp
<cemunal> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<cemunal> what is this?
<jpds> cemunal: Netboot installer?
<cemunal> ok BluesKaj
<cemunal> jpds: can i install karmic with it?
<jpds> cemunal: Yes.
<cemunal> ok
<cemunal> thanks
<Daviey> cemunal: you know karmic isn't stable, right?
<cemunal> Daviey: yes but i want to try.
<cemunal> jpds: can i install a command line system with netboot image?
<Daviey> cemunal: yes
<cemunal> thanks again
<cemunal> thanks all
<cemunal> is karmic unstable than debian sid?
<cemunal> do you have an idea?
<DanaG> damnit, PulseAudio keeps aborting.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/pulse.log
<miik_> hey dudes
<miik_> i just installed the update
<miik_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<miik_>   apport apport-gtk bluez gnome-menus libgnome-menu2 python-apport python-gmenu python-problem-report
<miik_> and now all my menus from "Applications" disappear :(
<miik_> dude you broke my menus, now fix them
<veck> How do I find this missing key? http://pastebin.com/m32474004
<MrStein> ubottu suggestion for changing hostname does not apply , there is no menu System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrStein> hey, who talked to you ? ;-)
<veck> lol
<Pici> miik_: Have you logged a bug?
<yofel> veck: you can get the key from the same place you got the sources.list lines from
<miik_> no
<veck> that was helpfull
<veck> dontknow which software soure its refering to
<yofel> veck: easiest way to find out would be to disable your ppa sources one by one and check when the error stops
<veck> yofel: ah good idea thnx
<yoasif> hows it going
<BUGabundo> guud evenings
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> How's life today?
<BUGabundo> tired very tired
<BUGabundo> and you my good friend charlie-tca?
 * BUGabundo who's first name I don't recall at the moment :(
<charlie-tca> sorry to hear that. Doing fine, myself, today
 * charlie-tca who's first name is Charlie
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> no need to be sorry
<BUGabundo> I _like_ my work
<charlie-tca> That counts a lot, these days
<BUGabundo> I just wish it would be in another evenryment
<BUGabundo> but that's another story
<BUGabundo> good for a blog, not irc :)
<charlie-tca> I understand that.
<robin0800> alt + F2 not working is there a bug report or a work around?
<charlie-tca> What isn't working today
<robin0800>  charlie-tca can't get a run command
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: more like what *is* working today
 * BUGabundo running updates for the 1st time in 3 days
<BUGabundo> since my rsync won't finish, I better at least test karmic
<charlie-tca> 3 days! Are you in for it, now.
<charlie-tca> robin0800: what broke in Alt+F2?
<robin0800> charlie-tca, Can't get a run command
<BUGabundo> Need to get 218MB of archives. After unpacking 203MB will be used.
<charlie-tca> I am still on the .30-10 kernel, with no problems. I'll load up the newest one and verify it.
<robin0800> BUGabundo, and when you've done that check alt f2 please
<yofel> robin0800: it's broken for me too
<BUGabundo> humm
 * BUGabundo is glad he uses Gnome DO
 * yofel too
<Bmw1000c> see BUGabundo my awn bug was confirmed
<Bmw1000c> ehe
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: only you would still use awn
<BUGabundo> when DO is sooooo much better
<Bmw1000c> i dont use it atm
<pace_t_zulu> is the bluez install fail a known issue if karmic right now
<syn-ack> yes
<yofel> BUGabundo: does the ubuntuone-client nightly work for you after the update to +r80 ? Here it crashes
<BUGabundo> still upgrading
<BUGabundo> ping me in a bit and ill test it
<BUGabundo> 29% [37 linux-image-2.6.31-3-generic 15320011/28.5MB 53%] [2 chromium-browser 16700070/18.3MB 91%]       9143B/s 4h 38min 49s
<pace_t_zulu> eh... anyone having problems with gdm login to gnome?
<syn-ack> define problems
<BUGabundo> eheh no idea where aptitude is making that magic 4h number
<BUGabundo> define works
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, Good point
<pace_t_zulu> syn-ack: can't login to gnome
<pace_t_zulu> syn-ack: login starts and the just gets knocked back to gdm
<syn-ack> I've heard of those issues, though I've not had them myself
<syn-ack> standby
<pace_t_zulu> ack
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<yofel> pace_t_zulu: anything useful in dmesg /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log[.old] ?
<BUGabundo> sooo now you don't even have a gnome fail safe?
<syn-ack> I'm trying to find the bug report which mentioned that weirdness
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: gdm doesn't have a way for me to select a different session
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: that sucks
<BUGabundo> so now ppl can change between WM?
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps i need to rebuild my vm tools... i see we've got  a new kernel image
<syn-ack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391797
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391797 in xorg "[Karmic] Crashes after login - kernel 2.6.30-10.12 (dup-of: 391808)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391808 in mesa "[i945] Xorg crash in intel_renderbuffer_set_region() on Dell XPS 1330" [High,Fix released]
<pace_t_zulu> syn-ack: i've got 2.6.31-3
<charlie-tca> pace_t_zulu: Have to click on the user name, then you should get a session box at the bottom of the screen
<charlie-tca> Then enter the password without rolling the mouse over login or cancel
<BUGabundo> I dislike the new workflow
<BUGabundo> its such a mess compared to old gdm
<pace_t_zulu> charlie-tca: i will look at that when i rebuild the vm tools
<charlie-tca> I really dislike having to choose xfce-session every login
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, I'm kinda hoping the old GDM gets replaced by final
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: where do you choose?
<syn-ack> I mean, its been skipped 3 cycles already but yeah, its a piece of... err yeah
<BUGabundo> I don't see a place for kde or failsafe
<pace_t_zulu> yeah i'm not a fan of the current gdm... much prefer jaunty's
<pace_t_zulu> charlie-tca: don't see a session box at the bottom of the screen
<charlie-tca> You don't get failsafe anymore with the new gdm, do you? I don't even get a "fix xorg" type thing on the recovery menu anymore.
<syn-ack> pace_t_zulu, unfortunately its all the upstream on this one
<charlie-tca> You have to click the user name first
<charlie-tca> Should be next to the wheelchair guy
<pace_t_zulu> charlie-tca: i can select the language and keyboard layout
<charlie-tca> hmmm, don't know then.
 * charlie-tca really don't like this new gdm thing at all...
<BUGabundo> ehh
<BUGabundo> lets open another #2 bug
<BUGabundo> like the one for UM
<BUGabundo> that came out right
<pace_t_zulu> yeah... so rebuilding the vmware tools didn't fix it
<BUGabundo> we even lost bruce89 'cause of that :(
<pace_t_zulu> good news is that my native install doesn't have this problem
<Q-FUNK> I really don't understand the point or redoing the UI on this gdm.  rewrite the underlying infrastrcture to use the gnome shell?  ok, why not. but why redo the UI?
<BUGabundo> Need to get 167MB/218MB of archives. After unpacking 203MB will be used.
<BUGabundo> seems I need to try again....
<BUGabundo> is it just me or are PPAs slow?
<Q-FUNK> this variant on the old xdm paradigm really is horrible.
<BUGabundo> having a python app called sudi sucks!!!
<BUGabundo> I keep using that instead sudo lol
<Q-FUNK> heh
<BUGabundo>        3.21M 100%   17.81MB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#227988, to-check=1105/236110)
<BUGabundo> this is going to take me a *while* :(
<charlie-tca> robin0800: that seems like a pretty mean bug with Alt+F2.
<yofel> charlie-tca: yup, it's really annoying, let's praise gnome-do :P
<charlie-tca> Has it been filed yet?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: worse then GKSU feeding ***** instead the password ? LOL
<DreadKnight> hello, latest updates broke my install
<charlie-tca> yeah, when you use Alt+F2, type in 'gksu thunar' , and enter the password, it just closes
<yofel> DreadKnight: in what way?
<charlie-tca> It don't really do anything that I am seeing
<DreadKnight> i wasn't getting X... i managed to get x using "nomodeset"
<yofel> charlie-tca: yeah noticed that as well with apport, typ pw and it just vanishes
<charlie-tca> yup, no error, no nothing, right?
<yofel> nope, no error
<pace_t_zulu> i think it's vmware-tools
<charlie-tca> pace_t_zulu: ???
<syn-ack> thats why I run my dev system on bare iron
<charlie-tca> I don't use vmware
<pace_t_zulu> i've got a native install too... it's just fine
<yofel> hm, can't find any bug regarding the alt+f2 issue
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> odd
<syn-ack> I cant pull the Applications Menu on the Panel up
 * syn-ack investigates
<yofel> syn-ack: update, was fixed a while ago
<DreadKnight> yofel, any idea regarding what i said? :D
<syn-ack> I was going to. cant pull up the menu to access gnome term
<robin0800> syn-ack, A reboot fixed mine
<syn-ack> alt-F2 it is
<pace_t_zulu> hmm... it seems pretty stuffed
<yofel> DreadKnight: nope, I'm no X expert
<syn-ack> robin0800, Thanks, just updated and forgot to reboot. heh
<billybigrigger> anyone else loose System>Preferences & Administration?
<DreadKnight> yofel, buuhuu T_T
<yofel> billybigrigger: err no?
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> i did
<pace_t_zulu> can't get gdm anymore... so i purged gdm and installed it again
<billybigrigger> :)
<BUGabundo> humm syn-ack went way, I filled that bug about not being able to move applets
<syn-ack> hahaha
<syn-ack> yep, reboot fixed it. gah, I'm slow
<yofel> BUGabundo: bug number? I didn't get that yesterday, but today I can't move them as wel
<yofel> *well
<charlie-tca> yofel, robin0800: is someone filing the alt + f2 bug? run gksu ??? in a terminal creates a lot of errors.
<yofel> huh? now gksu works fine... wth
<charlie-tca> huh?
<hggdh> yes, so it seems
<hggdh> no, it does not, not from a terminal
<hggdh> gksu barfed with memory corruption. Is this the issue, charlie-tca?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Did not accept the password, either
<hggdh> hum. Lemme check that
<charlie-tca> put the password in once, got a message that it failed with 3 incorrect attempts
<hggdh> I ran with a bad password, and got what seems the same issue I got before -- malloc() memory consolidation error
<hggdh> now, with a correct password, it ran fine
<hggdh> this is weird
<charlie-tca> So, this is gonna be one of those bugs, huh?
<charlie-tca> Guess I will until tomorrow to see what really happens, then.
<hggdh> guess so...
<DanaG> AAAUGH, I hate that stupid taskbar-scroll mis-feature!
<pace_t_zulu> the gdm problem was a driver issue...
<BUGabundo>      733.83M 100%   14.13MB/s    0:00:49 (xfer#244692, to-check=20/253347)
<BUGabundo> almost there
<BUGabundo> woot
<yofel> BUGabundo: applet movement bug number? I didn't get that yesterday, but today I can't move them as well
<BUGabundo> (10:38:41 PM) freenode: yofel: its on my mail
<BUGabundo> (10:38:53 PM) freenode: which I can't open due to being running rsync :(
<BUGabundo> (10:38:59 PM) freenode: sooo no mail for 2 days
<yofel> oh, ok ;)
<filosofic> Arrrgggghhhhh.... keep getting a "Firefox-3.5 is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox-3.5 process, or restart your system." error while running 9.10.  Fixed it before by using synaptic to reinstall, or deleting a file called parent.lock? or making sure the permission were all ok... but even after all that... error keeps coming.  Is this a 9.10 issue or a FF3.5 one?
<BUGabundo> lolololol
<BUGabundo> filosofic: open a terminal and kill the firefox still running
<BUGabundo> filosofic: $# pkill firefox
<BUGabundo> some ppl like to do the overkill way LOLOL to use synaptic for that
<Q-FUNK> that reminds me:  isn't the firefox metapackage supposed to start pulling firefox-3.5 in karmic?
<BUGabundo> yep
<filosofic> sudo pkill firefox
<filosofic> didn't work
<robin0800> BUGabundo, When I tried it yesterday got 3.5 beta!
<BUGabundo> filosofic: LOLOLOL why sudo ?
<BUGabundo> this guy would be able to write a book
<BUGabundo> filosofic: ps auxw | grep firefox
<BUGabundo> and put it onto a pastebin
<filosofic> ahhh i sudo everything in ubuntu...
<BUGabundo> paste > filosofic
<filosofic> but pkill firefox w/o sudo didn't work either
<BUGabundo> robin0800: I use daily ppa and FF3.6
<filosofic> ahhh..
<BUGabundo> filosofic: that's so wrong in soooo many levers
<BUGabundo> NEVER use sudo IF you don't need to change a system setting
<robin0800> BUGabundo, I downloaded 3.5 from the web
<BUGabundo> robin0800: WHY?
<BUGabundo> I'll start ignoring ppl who get packages from other sources other then archive or PPAs/repos :)
<filosofic> hmm.... ps auxw | grep firefox yielded nothing
<hggdh> even ppas, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> then its not running
<BUGabundo> filosofic: try on a cli: $ firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> hggdh: sure. NOT all PPAs are supported !
<BUGabundo> not "all", MOST
<filosofic> but i keep getting the error.... 3.1 runs... maybe i'll switch to opera10... no what am i thinking...
<BUGabundo> filosofic: there is not FF3.1
<filosofic> cli for firefox-3.5
<filosofic>  does the same
<filosofic> 3.01
<BUGabundo> there used to be.... many months ago
<BUGabundo> unless you haven't updated since
<BUGabundo> filosofic:  pastebin the following: $ apt-cache policy firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> sent 121.26G bytes  received 4.66M bytes  17.64M bytes/sec
<BUGabundo> total size is 121.23G  speedup is 1.00
<BUGabundo> finnaly
<filosofic> pastebin at: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1ca524e0
<filosofic> but nothing unusual that i can see....
<GuidoVb> Hi, i'm testing karmic koala, i have an issue using 1440x900 screen resolution... can anybody help me?
<hggdh> GuidoVb: ask/tell your question/problem, if someone here can help, they will ;-)
<BUGabundo> GuidoVb: what GPU?
<GuidoVb> thanks, i have an i945 chipset in my notebook, while using jaunty there was no problem, but when i upgraded to karmic it started flickering when i open new applications or scroll the scree
<GuidoVb> lspci -v: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<GuidoVb> Now i'm using 1360x768 (it's horrible but no flickering :)
<GuidoVb> i was trying to search in launchpad for a similar reported bug, but i couldn't find anyone
<BUGabundo> GuidoVb: so file one
<BUGabundo> and try the x-sqaters PPAs
<BUGabundo> for the new intel driver and new mesa
<BUGabundo> GuidoVb: $ ubuntu-bug video
<GuidoVb> thanks, will try new drivers and file a new bug
<BUGabundo> /dev/sdb1             1.4T  129G  1.2T  10% /media/disk
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> GuidoVb: actually it should be the other way around :))
<GuidoVb> sorry, can't find x-sqaters PPAs, are you sure about his username?
<GuidoVb> one newbie question, how can i check which video driver is loaded?
<BUGabundo> GuidoVb: I typed it bad
<GuidoVb> done Bugabundo, i submitted the new bug
<GuidoVb> what's the correct id for "x-sqaters"?
<BUGabundo> yofel: you know this by heart?
<BUGabundo> I only recall x-edgers
<BUGabundo> but GuidoVb doesn't want that
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: do you remember the PPA team?
<Sarvatt> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<GuidoVb> yeah! thanks!
<Sarvatt> havent read any of the chat log but guessing you mean xorg-edgers
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: err not THAT one
<Sarvatt> ?
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-16
<BUGabundo> the saver one LOL
<Sarvatt> saver?
<BUGabundo> the x-squaters or something
<Sarvatt> theres nothing in x-updates
<GuidoVb> i found a duplicate bug and the person who submitted it already tried the new drivers from xorg-edgers but there was no fix for this bug
<Sarvatt> for karmic
<BUGabundo> *safer
<Sarvatt> mesa is in edgers
<Sarvatt> sorry in the middle of setting up a new pc, whats the problem?
<Sarvatt> flickering..
<Sarvatt> try using 2.6.31-2 GuidoVb
<Sarvatt> theres a flickering problem in the fifo watermarking code that got added in 2.6.31-rc3 for some people
<Sarvatt> it should be fixed by 2.6.31-4
<GuidoVb> great info... i will wait for 2.6.31-4 i hope it won't be late to appear... now i'm using 1360x768... it's not so bad :)
<Sarvatt> well it'll be in 2.6.31-5 if its not in -4, karmic wont stop until -9 or -10 probably.. you can just use -2 for now though to fix it
<Sarvatt> it only hit people on certain chipsets with oddball combinations of dual channel memory running at certain speeds, but its a known problem and a fix is already out and testing
<GuidoVb> exact, that's my configuration... :S
<GuidoVb> thanks sarvatt, it could be helpfull to add your information in the launchpad bug
<BUGabundo>   https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-i586-support
<BUGabundo> is now obsolete
<BUGabundo> so no i586 optimizations :\
<Sarvatt> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-July/003378.html
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: won't daily kernel images help GuidoVb?
<Sarvatt> if it was in linus' tree already yeah but its not
<Sarvatt> and those kernels arent for karmic, they're using the jaunty configs
<Sarvatt> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/anholt/drm-intel.git;a=commit;h=dff33cfcefa31c30b72c57f44586754ea9e8f3e2
<Sarvatt> thats the fix
<BUGabundo> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/399031
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: really? I didn't know that
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399031 in gnome-panel "some applets are not draggble with mouse middle click" [Low,Triaged]
<GuidoVb> mmm... sorry again for this newbie question.. do i have to recompile kernel to apply this fix?
<Sarvatt> yep
<Sarvatt> or just use 2.6.31-2 until its released
<yofel> BUGabundo: thx
<Sarvatt> wont be longer than a week from now until 2.6.30-4 is out
<GuidoVb> yes, it's better... i will wait... thanks sarvatt for your help!
<BUGabundo> congrats Q-FUNK and akgraner
<BUGabundo> our newest ubuntu members
<Q-FUNK> thanks!
<akgraner> BUGabundo,  Thank you!!
<BUGabundo> I stayed up late just for you guys :))
<BUGabundo> now bed
<akgraner> Thank you!!!
<akgraner> appreciate it...
<BUGabundo> oh no akgraner
<BUGabundo> I am the one to appreciate all you have done
<BUGabundo> in such a small time frame
<BUGabundo> took me 2 years to do as much as you have done
<charlie-tca> congrats, akgraner. Keep up the good work
 * charlie-tca mumbles about *only* taking about 3 years
<akgraner> charlie-tca, thank you...
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: we are old school
<BUGabundo> this ppl now, apply to it after 2 months
<BUGabundo> they don't even make a full 2 cycle eheheh
<BUGabundo> ;))
<charlie-tca> Well, at least old ;-)
<BUGabundo> what they do just for a t-shirt and a business card
<BUGabundo> akgraner: ;)
<charlie-tca> I been seeing that too. I hope they stay around afterward.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: speak for your self... I'm trying to keep my self bellow 30
<Daskreech> Is there a known issue with dhclinet?
<charlie-tca> t-shirt?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: don't you know what took akgraner to use Ubuntu??
 * charlie-tca tried to keep it below 30 for a long time, then 40, then ...
<BUGabundo> it was a darn Ubuntu t-shirt pgarner gave her
<BUGabundo> :)))))
<charlie-tca> That's right. I remember that now
<charlie-tca> Maybe I should try that. Get my daughter to try this
<akgraner> :-) our daughter is using ubuntu now as well...I gave her a shirt..:-)
<charlie-tca> gotta be the tshirt ;-)
<akgraner> magic in them..:-)
<BUGabundo> now I see whre I've failed
<BUGabundo> need to get me a few t-shirts too
<BUGabundo> its even better then FREE CDs
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I most go
<charlie-tca> Seems so
<BUGabundo> or I'll not wake up for work
<charlie-tca> later
<BUGabundo> luv you all
 * BUGabundo once a upon a time there was this pillow with my name on it..... bye
<charlie-tca> good night, BUGabundo
<Sarvatt> soo, anyone tried the karmic livecd from 07-15? cant get it to boot and dont know if its just broken
<Sarvatt> probably doesnt like the 2 raid arrays in my htpc, just dropping me to busybox
<GuidoVb> Hi sarvatt again, i'm not english speaker, what's the meaning of a bug with "Triaged" status?
<Jeruvy> I believe triaged means it's ready for the package developers to fix
<virtuald> triaged means someone is taking responsibility for fixing the bug
<GuidoVb> me again, i'm trying to replace squid with squid3 because i want to test it (it fixes an important bug to me),  in my /etc/init.d directory i have both squid and squid3 boot scripts... how can i disable the squid one without removing the whole package?
<SeveredCross> GuidoVb: man update-rc.d
<GuidoVb> great!... update-rc.d squid stop? is it ok? "stop" only disables and "remove" deletes forever?
<cdm10> is it just me, or is it impossible to shut down Karmic with the gui?
<billybigrigger> must be just you
<cdm10> latest updates?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> hah
<billybigrigger> just noticed that
<billybigrigger> can't shutdown or restart
<billybigrigger> haha i should look before i type :)
<billybigrigger> tried logging out first?
<billybigrigger> then restart or shutdown?
<cdm10> yeah, that does work.
<cdm10> reporting a bug :)
<billybigrigger> do it
<cdm10> what package should it be reported in?
<billybigrigger> and subscribe me to it
<billybigrigger> i would say gnome
<cdm10> i'll figure out what executable is run when the menu item is selected
<billybigrigger> could be gdm too i dunno
<billybigrigger> i gotta run though
<cdm10> also I'm going to file something against gdm, the user-selector applet in the top right should allow shutdown
<cdm10> ok -- you're billybigrigger on lp?
<billybigrigger> message me the bug link and i'll sub when i'm back
<billybigrigger> yeah
<cdm10> k
<cdm10> i'll do my best.
<billybigrigger> roger
<billybigrigger> over and out
<poseidon> How do I set grub up so that I can get it to boot me into xp?
<poseidon> I just installed alpha 2
<poseidon> I still have the windows partition, the installer just didn't point grub to it for some reason
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<DanaG> I get "failed to shut down" when shutting down from gdm/
<DanaG> And selecting "Shut down" from System menu just immediately logs out -- no prompt.
<DanaG> And doesn't shut down, either.
<DanaG> !find uuid.h
<ubottu> File uuid.h found in heartbeat-dev, k3d-dev, kannel-dev, libaprutil1-dev, libggadget-1.0-dev (and 24 others)
<cdm10> DanaG: I don't have those problems, just the UI weirdness... I reported the bug
<cdm10> it's bug #400052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400052 in gdm "[karmic] Shutdown dialog box shows incorrect options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400052
<DanaG> oh yeah, I managed to add nm-applet to gdm user's session.
<cdm10> this new gdm is scary and voodoo-ish
<andresmujica> danag: same case here..
<DanaG> oh yeah, I'd agree with the "voodoo-ish".
<DanaG> GDM is in fact its own user... with its own gnome-session.
<cdm10> I have no understanding of how it works. Not that I ever really had any understanding of how anything works, but this is especially weird.
<DanaG> !find xbean.jar
<ubottu> File xbean.jar found in glassfishv2
<DanaG> glassfish?  really?  not xmlbeans?
<milos_> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<DanaG> argh, when the heck are we going to get keycodes > 255 working?
<DanaG> It's sometihng I've been waiting for for quite a long time.
<Sarvatt> yay, always fun when you update and reboot and the whole desktop disappears :)
<Sarvatt> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gnome-session is broken or not fully installed"
<Sarvatt> .....
<buzzmandt> Anyone here think intel graphics driver is "slow" in the newest kernel?
<buzzmandt> anyone here with intel graphics?
<dhonie_> wetdstdft
<dhonie_> geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<dhonie_>  geblek lo semua nyeeeeeeeeeee
<bazhang> !ops | dhonie_
<ubottu> dhonie_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Hobbsee> oh dea..
<zlirp2> Do we know what version PHP will be at in Karmic?
<kklimonda> zlirp2: the one that will be uploaded before feature freeze (or after if exception is given)
<zlirp2> Do we know what version we're at now?
<zlirp2> I'm just hoping it will be 5.3 at the very least.
<kklimonda> zlirp2: i.e. if you want 5.3 then you can ask what to do to help to get it in archive
<kklimonda> right now it's 5.2.10
<zlirp2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/394385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394385 in php5 "[karmic] php packages need update to 5.3" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<zlirp2> That looks fairly promising :)
<zlirp2> I want to set up a dev server with 5.3, so I'm pulling down the karmic server image.
<zlirp2> Hopefully its in there.
<kklimonda> it isnt
<zlirp2> Well then I'll stop downloading and just run a jaunty server and compile 5.3!
<kklimonda> yup, for now its better idea
<zlirp2> Its just a dev VM...I'm not too worried.  But I figured I'd run the beta if it had it.
<zlirp2> Damn...
<zlirp2> thanks!
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<hifi> !ops | modder25
<ubottu> modder25: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> thanks hifi
<hifi> spamming in many channels
<jussi01> Hobbsee: *g* was just typing that...
<hifi> first!
<Hobbsee> dholbach got him on the est
<hifi> on another note google translate does a fairly good job fr->en
<Hobbsee> tasty kline
<ikonia> hey Hobbsee's active
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> fro time to tie, anyway
<MrStein> is there a way to check what options were used during install ? In some log file ? In /var/log/installer I can't find such info.
<Blizzerand> How do I update my jaunty to karmic
<MrStein> Blizzerand: it is explained in the release notes, I believe
<Blizzerand> Nah I am nearly finished updating lol
<MrStein> ;-)
<Blizzerand> * upgrading
<sergey_> Hi there. I'm playging with yesterday 'daily-live' image and here is FF3.0.0.11 and OOo3.0. Though I know that DebianImportFreeze phase is finished at 25th June. Is there a chance to have FF3.5 and OOo3.1 in karmic?
<yofel> sergey_: you can install 'firefox-3.5' from the repository if you want it, it should become the default soon and karmic has OOo 3.1 although the logo says 3.0
<sergey_> yofel, ah, thank you very much. that's all I wanted to know.
<MrStein> Anyon knows where "Network Settings" went ? (from preferences)
<MrStein> eh, did anyone answer ?
<yofel> MrStein: there  should be an entry for 'nm-connection-editor'
<yofel> I use the german version so it's callled 'Netzwerkverbindungen' here
<yofel> which would  be 'Network connections'
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<yofel> hi eagles0513875
<GuidoVb> Hi! I'm testing squid3 in Karmic Alpha2, i'm trying to stop  it with /etc/init.d/squid3 stop but it doesnt work... neither restart or start
<GuidoVb> any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> GuidoVb: it doesnt work because it not in /etc/init.d/ other than that im not sure other than kill* and restart it yourself
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....I'm trying to connect to a wireless router using network manager kde frontend....the problem is, I can't. but settinf things in /etc/network/interfaces, I can connect easily
<eagles0513875> m_tadeu: its normal to just have the loop back device
<m_tadeu> eagles0513875: I know....but it's the only way for me to be talking here, right now....
<m_tadeu> I think network manager or the kde frontend are not handling things good
<eagles0513875> humm you connecting to this router via wired
<eagles0513875> there is a bug with the plasma-widget-network-manager that it doesnt like connecting to wpa encrypted connections but if yoru wire you should be fine cuz for me ti works out of the box
<m_tadeu> yep...problem is, here is impossible to get a wired connection....do you know the status or the bug# of that report?
<m_tadeu> ah I think I found it :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<oldude67> hello
<eagles0513875> hey oldude67
<oldude67> how is everyone today? got a few more updates but still no go with the new -3 kernel and my intel video..:(
<eagles0513875> ouch :(
<eagles0513875> not bad here recovering from jet lag
<oldude67> ugh i hate time zones...lol
<eagles0513875> tell me bout it
<eagles0513875> been up since 245am central time
<eagles0513875> im 7 hrs ahead of myself
<oldude67> anyone know when the or how close the -4 kernel is to being released?
<Lademord> Hi guys, I'm running karmic and today I am no longer able to synchronize my iPod with Banshee, as Banshee claims that the iPod is not mounted by HAL. I guess this has something to do with HAL being phased out?
<ripps> Okay, something is up, I tend to get high cpu usage from mount.ntfs. Sometimes it spikes so badly it causes my computer to lock up for a period of time. What's deal?
<ryann> ripps, are you using ext4?
<alteregoa> high
<pushrax> Hi.  Does anyone use Akregator here?  I wanted to know something about it's url's it forms
<alteregoa> heh the koala should be on .31 i got usb 3
<pushrax> Can someone answer a question on Akregator?  In my version it's sending a majority of urls through "http://feedproxy.google.com/"
<pushrax> Personally I don't want anything to do with goggle bar maybe search from their webpage.
<buzzmandt1> anyone here with intel graphics?
<buzzmandt1> anyone here with intel graphics?
<buzzmandt1> My intel graphics seem slow compared with the 30-10 kernel, anyone else seeing this?
<itswhatev> i use xorg-edgers.. i just had a couple of freezings this morning.
<itswhatev> i don't use 3d tho
<buzzmandt1> I play neverwinter nights linux client and can't play it in the new kernel, very slow graphics.  just tried nexuiz and screen is jumbled and garbbled all over the place.  going to reboot into 30-10 kernel and try nexuiz
<itswhatev> shrug.. trying to get great 3d performance off intel on linux would frustrate me enough to switch to nv
<itswhatev> if i can just have compositing without freezing i'll be gold
<tgpraveen2> hey now that empathy is default in karmic
<tgpraveen2> does it work with messaging indicator?
<tgpraveen2> and also the appending of new messages to notify-osd notifications?
<bmw1000c_lol> ok it was the last time that i apt-get upgrade'd.
<bmw1000c_lol> this time, gnome-panel doesn't work
<billybigrigger> i lost my gnome-panel yesterday
<billybigrigger> seems fixed now with updates
<billybigrigger> for me anyway
<bmw1000c_lol> i updated 1h ago and it broken gnome-panel
<bmw1000c_lol> i updated one more time, let's see if it fixed
<bmw1000c_lol> nop
<billybigrigger> restart?
<bmw1000c_lol> i did
<billybigrigger> kill gnome-panel?
<bmw1000c_lol> what's the point
<billybigrigger> restart it?
<billybigrigger> once you kill it, it should re-load automatically
<bmw1000c_lol> 1 sec
<bmw1000c_lol> killall gnome-panel
<bmw1000c_lol> but no re-load
<bmw1000c_lol> no automatic reload*
<billybigrigger> then just load it
<billybigrigger> gnome-panel
<billybigrigger> killall worked here for me, it re-loaded on it's own
<bmw1000c_lol> hmm alt f2 does nothing
<Pici> alt-f2 is powered by gnome-panel, so if its not running, it cant be used.
<billybigrigger> run it from a terminal?
<bmw1000c_lol> oh, so how can i open gnome-panel
<billybigrigger> $ gnome-panel
<bmw1000c_lol> how do i open a terminal
<billybigrigger> well i thought thats how you ran killall gnome-panle
<billybigrigger> panel
<yofel> bmw1000c_lol: rightlick on desktop-> create starter -> open gnome-panel
<billybigrigger> but apparently, you use'd alt f2
<bmw1000c_lol> if i use ctrl alt f1 to open gnome-panel, it says "cannot open display"
<bmw1000c_lol> and that's how i killed it
<bmw1000c_lol> thanks yofel
<bmw1000c_lol> but that doesn't seem to work too
<bmw1000c_lol> when i click create starter, screen just flickers and nothing happens
<billybigrigger> ctrl-alt-f1 drops you to a term, with no x
<billybigrigger> this is why i use a terminal in x, not alt-f2 :P
<billybigrigger> ctrl-alt-f
<billybigrigger> 1
<billybigrigger> drop to your terminal, login
<billybigrigger> $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<billybigrigger> log back into x
<bmw1000c_lol> yeah man i wish i could open a terminal too eheh
<bmw1000c_lol> let me try that
<eagles0513875> hey guys :)
<billybigrigger> howdy eagles0513875
<bmw1000c_lol> billybigrigger not working
<eagles0513875> how goes it
<billybigrigger> what isn't working?
<Twigathy> ack...what's the name of the program which configures what happens when you plug in a USB stick or put a DVD in the the DVD drive?
<billybigrigger> restarting gdm?
<bmw1000c_lol> it restarted
<Twigathy> I don't use gnome, and it's not on any of my xfce menus ...
<bmw1000c_lol> but gnome-panel doesnt work yet
<billybigrigger> bmw1000c_lol, your back in x?
<bmw1000c_lol> yes
<billybigrigger> go back to terminal $ sudo reboot now
<JamalFanaian> Hi, I was thinking about installing karmic but I wanted to ask before I did that. Are there any issues with the fgrlx drivers?
<billybigrigger> try it again
<billybigrigger> somethings messed up
<bmw1000c_lol> i restarted like 5 times or something
<bmw1000c_lol> never happened before last update
<o_portista17> hy, i have a problem with teamspeakm my microfone starts to work, but then, it stops, and on the "dmesg" i have the following error: http://pastebin.com/m50b2e6f4
<billybigrigger> well all i can tell you is that i had that problem, and i just waited for new updates, then updated, restarted and it's fixed for me
<bmw1000c_lol> where can i see the last update list?
<itswhatev> seems as though not using xrandr for multi display fixes my intel freezes
<hrab> Has anyone messed with grub2 and kubuntu 9.10 in here by any chance?
<bmw1000c_lol> bug #400366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400366 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel freezes after last update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400366
<bmw1000c_lol> oh yeah
<DanaG> JamalFanaian: yeah, there are some issues with fglrx... you have to patch the thing in /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.620/source/
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17731&page=21
<DanaG> patch is there, by Kano.
<JamalFanaian> DanaG: ahh thanks :)
<maco> anyone have a db already setup in OOo Base?
<maco> i made one last week and now when i start Base, it has "Recently used" all greyed-out
<iPoRn> hello, im trying to use TeamSpeak, but i have a big problem, my microphone works, when i open TeamSpeak, but in less then a minute, the microphone stops to work..here's my dmesg with the error, that i can't understand: http://pastebin.com/m50b2e6f4
<gletob> Hey I just upgraded to karmic and seem to be missing the Login Window option in Settings
<SeveredCross> It's gone--gdm 2.26 does away with it.
<SeveredCross> There's a way to change them, but I don't know how.
<gletob> SeveredCross, Does away with themes and such?
<gletob> Or just the method that the Login Window app managed GDM?
<SeveredCross> It respects your gnome theme.
<SeveredCross> I believe anyway.
<gletob> That sucks.
<gletob> I'm going to see if changing themes changes GDM.
<gletob> Not from switching user maybe if I restart GDM...
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> changing themes does not affect gdm
<billybigrigger> you have to use gconf to edit gdm iirc
<gletob> Nope that didn't work either
<DanaG> ugh, what the heck?   when I hold my volume-down key... my MUTE LED lights up.
<DanaG> That's wrong.
<DanaG> Minimum volume is NOT the same as asserting the MUTE pin.
<yofel> DanaG: wasn't that to enforce power saving in alsa by turning the card off when on 0 volume?
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<DanaG> Well, it's annoying -- I have a hardware mute LED that goes orange when that happens.
<kklimonda> DanaG: when you set volume to 0 isn't it effectively muted anyway?
<DanaG> It's still not the same.
<kklimonda> why? I ask from user's perspective
<DanaG> Because of the LED.
<DanaG> I don't like holding the volume-down key and then having it go orange.
<DanaG> It doesn't do that in Windows.
<DanaG> OS X doesn't do that, either.
<kklimonda> DanaG: but if you go all the way down to 0 sound is effectively muted so why shouldn't led indicate that?
<DanaG> Well, I've seen some radios where minimum volume is NOT mute, for example.
<DanaG> I want MUTE to be a separate action from VOLUME.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/25513
<DanaG> For me, that's actually the way it SHOULD be.
<kklimonda> (I don't hear anything as soon as I set my volume to 50% but that's another issue ;) )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 25513 in gnome-applets "setting volume to the minimum does not mute sound (dup-of: 16454)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 16454 in alsa-utils "Sound still comes out of speakers when PCM volume is set to 0." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<SeveredCross> kklimonda: PulseAudio's volume leveling is *horribly* broken.
<SeveredCross> I think that's the fault of flat volumes.
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey. duug gnineve
<BUGabundo> who dare calls my name?
<DanaG> I've already turned off flat volumes.
<DanaG> Flat volumes are horribly, horribly confusing.
<BUGabundo> hey yofel kklimonda DanaG SeveredCross
<DanaG> Worst audio "feature" ever.
<yofel> BUGabundo: me me:P
<BUGabundo> so what hot today, beside me that is!
<BUGabundo> hey akgraner!
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> still no irc cloak girl?
<DanaG> Or at the very least, they should make a GCONF setting.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: miss speaking with you! busy?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: tired.. :)
<akgraner> hey BUGabundo :-)
<SeveredCross> DanaG: Yeah, they're terrible--they make my volume totally not representative of the actual output volume.
<SeveredCross> Though, that said, I don't use PulseAUdio volume, because it doesn't have my LFE channel,
<DanaG> Picture having a knob for brightness and a switch for power... turning the knob all the way to the left should NOT make the switch suddenly, magically toggle.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: join the boat
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=180942
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 180942 in gnome-media "gnome volume applet mute/zero volume behavior is not intuitive" [Medium,Closed: upstream]
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333438
<ubottu> Gnome bug 333438 in mixer "gnome volume applet mute/zero volume behavior is not intuitive" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164925
<ubottu> Gnome bug 164925 in mixer "Mute and volume=0 status are confusing" [Normal,New]
<kklimonda> DanaG: ok, I can see a point now
<DanaG> Bonus points for the LED.
<DanaG> It also reminds me of that horrid blink-on-network-traffic misfeature that appeared in iwl3945 and iwlagn a while ago.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh - if it wasn't for this weather I wouldn't feel like s^%$.. :/
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: nice weather here
<yofel> DanaG: blink on network traffic is how it's supposed to work...
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: for last few days we have a "prestormy" weather - hot and stuffy..
<DanaG> yeah, but it's godawful annoying.
<DanaG> seeing BLUE ORANGE BLUE ORANGE BLUE ORANGE BLUE ORANGE BLUE ORANGE BLUE ORANGE BLUE ORANGE
<yofel> DanaG: I know :P
<DanaG> *ORANGE*   *BLUE*   *ORANGE*
<kklimonda> ya, I couldn't get used to it for few days..
<DanaG> Anyway, I found out how to kill that misfeature.
<kklimonda> and mine led only blink green ;)
<DanaG> http://blog.crossedstreams.com/?p=12
<DanaG> Mine has orange for wifi-off and blue for wifi-on.
<DanaG> http://blog.drinsama.de/erich/en/linux/2008052101-iwlwifi-blinking.html
<DanaG> better fix.
<BUGabundo> only my disk blue led blinks
<BUGabundo> I don't even see it
<yofel> Ahh, when we're already talking about annoying, the battery status of my eeePC 1000H is annoying: 100%-80%: green 80%-10%: *blink* green slowly 10%-0%: *blink* green fast
<yofel> why should it blink at 80% charged ?!?
<DanaG> I have a rather nifty secondary ORANGE hard-drive LED.
<DanaG> Software-driven.  I have the disk-park thingy use that to show... disk parked.
<yofel> hehe
<BUGabundo> anyone complaingin from livecd?
<BUGabundo> I still have one from Sunday that I know works
<DanaG> Now, if only PA had the feature Win7 has: not only does it drop back when a device is removed... it also re-switches when default device is re-added.
<BUGabundo> gonna put it on usb to reinstall
<DanaG> Wish PA would do that.  Unplug USB headset, audio move to onboard... replug headset... IT MOVES BACK.
<DanaG> PA doesn't do that.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: it will once the promised HW and app profiles are ready
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/399531
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399531 in consolekit "shutdown menu immediately logs out" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> yay,.
<BUGabundo> I need that one
<BUGabundo> it sucks!
<BUGabundo> I always press the power button to enter the menu
<BUGabundo> now it gets log out :(
<BUGabundo> darn new GDM
<dupondje> any eta on the fast-user-switching app ?
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1583561.html
<DanaG> interesting.
<DanaG> Try reading the bug report itself.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and try holding volume-down ... and you'll see notify-osd suck rather miserably.
<BUGabundo> let me see
<BUGabundo> other then a few blinks looks ok
<DanaG> Look at your CPU usage.
<DanaG> And hold it for a while, it'll flicker annoyingly.
<DanaG> Not an ordinary blink... it's more like FLickErFlickERflICkerFLiCker
<yofel> DanaG: Confirmed, not that it changes anything on the fact that notify-osd sucks :P
<BUGabundo> eheheheh
<DanaG> Now, if only I could get working keycodes > 255!
<Sarvatt> man, network manager .8  no likey tethering
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: no??
<BUGabundo> it should
<BUGabundo> I did some small testing and it worked for me
<DanaG> It also doesn't allow "Available to all users"
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: please let asac know
<BUGabundo> yeah htat I've reported
<Sarvatt> i think thats why i had problems, my old networks were saved without clicking that before
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<BUGabundo> it was great
<BUGabundo> wifi, 3g connected even before I logedin
<Sarvatt> i share the 3g over wifi but i didnt save the wep key to my keychain before
<Sarvatt> and theres 2 wep modes that make no sense
<Sarvatt> WEP 40/128 bit and WEP 128 bit
<BUGabundo> took me 1y to find out that NM was able to share wifi
<BUGabundo> :(((
<BUGabundo> I mean, share 3G over wifi
<Sarvatt> i just do it through iptables and dnsmasq on my phone, just got done setting up a karmic install on it lol
<BUGabundo> yeah dtchen told me that once!
<BUGabundo> too much work! I need a ONE click way
<BUGabundo> aha
<billybigrigger_> Sarvatt: what phone?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger mobile phone
<BUGabundo> to teherir with laptop
<BUGabundo> darn hard word
<billybigrigger_> what phone did you install karmic on?
<Sarvatt> G1
<billybigrigger_> who makes it?
<Sarvatt> htc dream, t-mobile
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
 * BUGabundo offers two cups of BLACK coffee to billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> wake up dude
<Sarvatt> the android phone
<billybigrigger_> oh
<billybigrigger_> ya thanks for the coffee
<billybigrigger_> 4pm here :P
<billybigrigger_> htc dream, ahh don't get that here in canada
<BUGabundo> still waiting for it here
<BUGabundo> some ppl already got it
<BUGabundo> not sure if I go for G3 or pre
<billybigrigger_> oh i can get it with rogers
<billybigrigger_> $149.99 on 3 yr contract
<billybigrigger_> 99.99 my bad
<Sarvatt> both are good phones, i like linux phones :)
<BUGabundo> that's cheap billybigrigger
<Sarvatt> theres a G2 coming out soon, (htc hero) probably can get the G1 cheap soon
<billybigrigger_> Sarvatt: how does ubuntu run on it?
<ryann> i want the touch pro 2 :(
<BUGabundo> G2 is already out
<BUGabundo> G3 will be soon
<BUGabundo> in two months or so
<billybigrigger_> must be a custom build of ubuntu for the g1 eh?
<Sarvatt> nope its called debootstrap + chroot :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-17
<rww> My pc speaker isn't working in Karmic. It works fine during POST on bootup, and the pcspkr module is loaded. Any suggestions?
<BUGabundo> rww: it was disabled from the kernel
<BUGabundo> lots of discussion on the list about that
<BUGabundo> some said: "its 2009, who still uses a speaker?"
<rww> BUGabundo: do you happen to have a link, or remember which list?
<BUGabundo> devel or devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> try 3 months ago
 * BUGabundo and with this I leave you .
<rww> BUGabundo: aha, found it. thanks
<DanaG> It took disabling dnsmasq for NM sharing to work.
<DanaG> Oh, and Intel cards won't do Master mode.
<DanaG> I'm curious to see a link to that discussion.
<coz_> hey guys how do I     upgrade  kubuntu 9.04 ro 9.10 for testing?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/385616
<DanaG> YARGH
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 385616 in linux "Pulseaudio dies after hogging the cpu for a while, points blame at alsa: 'Mhmm, actually there is nothing to rewind'" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> oh, and if I kill notify-osd... what is it that brings it back, magically?
<bcurtiswx> how do i get sound events to work in empathy?
<coz_> can anyone tell me how to upgrade kubuntu 9.04  to 9.10?
<bcurtiswx> if the command line is the same in both Ku and U... its update-manager -d
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  there is  no update-manager in kubuntu
<bcurtiswx> coz_, what are you upgrading from? 8.10?
<coz_> 9.04
<coz_> I had done this about 2 weeks  ago but  forgot the procedure  it is definitly not update-manager
<m3ga> ubuntu-bug crashes with "Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named launchpadlib.errors". i raised a bug (#398599) about a week ago but there has been no response. i would have thought this was kind of important. right?
<bcurtiswx> coz_: is it adept?
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  no no adept on kde   either
<bcurtiswx> i feel like im playing hangman here
<coz_> lol
<coz_> yeah I found it online 2 weeks ago and cant find it now
<coz_> no adept and no update-manager on kubuntu  but let me ch eck again
<coz_> nope
<coz_> and the pacakge manager has nothing I can see for upgradeint to karmic
<bcurtiswx> update-notifier-kde  do a man on that, see if theres a dist-upgrade thingie
<coz_> ok h old on
<coz_> no man entry
<bcurtiswx> press alt-F2 and run update-notifier-kde -u
<coz_> ok
<coz_> nothing let me try it in terminal
<coz_> no new updates available
<bcurtiswx> maybe -d
<coz_> no  undocumented  it says
<coz_> this is odd  I will keep googling
<bcurtiswx> k
<Pici> Instructions are in the channel's topic.
<coz_> Pici,  I dont see it there ...the last link  goes to ubuntu with the  update-manager -d  command which wont work on kubuntu
<Pici> coz_: Try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<coz_> ok hold on
<coz_> Pici,  that seems to be doing something :)
<coz_> I will make note of that  ...thanks  guy
<bcurtiswx> happy upgrading coz_
<coz_> thanks again gys
<coz_> guys
<coz_> be back if this works out :)
<DanaG> try -c -d
<billybigrigger_> anyone here use remote desktop?
<andresmh> since switching to 9.10 my sleep mode only works once
<andresmh> that is, my laptop can  go to sleep once and come back but after that "sleep" is not a viable option
<Tefad> #ubuntu was a bit unresponsive.. i'm on 9.04 but i'm trying to use ext4 with journal disabled.. where can i prod people for their knowings?
<Tefad> i am using 2.6.30 kernel
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kexec-tools/+bug/400397
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400397 in kexec-tools "Errors (hanging,only continue with Ctrl-c) while prosessing kexec-tools" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> yargh.
<DanaG> ah, had to delete the db_stop line from /var/lib/dpkg/info/kexec-tools.postinst
<Tefad> DanaG: perhaps you can tell me where i need to be
<DanaG> oh, I use things with journal enabled; you've googled for "ext4 disable journaling"?
<DanaG> or "ext4 without journaling"
<DanaG> heh, installing to linux-backports-modules changed iwlagn from 1.3.27k to 1.3.27ks
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/378328
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378328 in module-init-tools "iTCO_wdt missing from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-watchdog" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<DanaG> weird... I've had iTCO_wdt loading for ages, and never had it cause reboots, unless I specifically "poke" the watchdog.
<Tefad> DanaG: yeah i did that
<Tefad> that's why i'm using kernel 2.6.30
<Tefad> 28 doesn't like ^has_journal
<Tefad> i can mount arbitrary ^has_journal while OS is running
<Tefad> but i can't boot one
<Tefad> with .28 i wasn't able to do any mounting of ^has_journal ext4 fs
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> oh yeah, try rootflags= on kernel command line?
<DanaG> you'd have to find the corresponding 'mount' option.
<DanaG> ... and make sure rootflags matches fstab.
<DanaG> 'man mount', perhaps.
<Tefad> rootflags you say.. thanks for the tip
<Tefad> mount option for what? no journal?
<Tefad> it's an fs feature not a mount option iirc
<DanaG> maybe data=ordered (or whatever was the "skip the journal" thing).
<DanaG>   * 01-alsa-plugins-pulse-Implement-pause.patch: Add pause support to the pulseaudio plugin, taken from git master.
<DanaG> "pause" support?
<DanaG> oh yeah, have to go to bed now-ish.
<DanaG> Thu Jul 16 23:33:14 PDT 2009
<DanaG> What you have to do, depends on the exact message you're getting when booting fails.
<DanaG> Anyway, I have to go now.
<maxb> Has anyone noticed weird problems with ssh sessions *to* karmic machines not exiting cleanly - instead hanging when you try to logout?
<nhasian> hello everyone
<ripps> An extra volume slider suddenly appeared in my notification area, I already have a volume control applet, what's the deal?
<RAOF> Orly?  That'd be the super-duper pulseaudio-backed gnome-volume-control, I'd guess.
<RAOF> I thought that it wouldn't appear when you've already got a volume control applet, though.
<ripps> Not to mention that I get damn kernel oops every 5 minutes. This kerenel is definately unstable
<RAOF> Yay drivers!
<ripps> I had to switch my default file browser to thunar because nautilus was causing so many slow downs and freezes. It might not be nautilus's fault, it might just be exposing problems in the kernel's disk reading capabilities
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, what is the package (that I uninstalled by mistake) that will let me get the latest kernel on upgrades?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe just linux-image?
<m3ga> nautilus is repeatedly crashing and restarting on me. is there a log file that might tell me why?
<drs305> m3ga: Is it opening hundreds of instances?
<m3ga> no, i think its a single one which dies and gets restarted
<drs305> m3ga: Each time I install a new release I get hundreds of nautilus browsers trying to open. I've found the solution to that but it's not what's happening to you apparently.  :-(
<m3ga> i'd actually be happy to kill it altogether, but i  can't apt-get remove it  because that remove gdm
<elky> m3ga, at one point in time, nautilus used to spit out a nautilus-debug-log.txt file into one's home directory upon death, does that not happen any more?
<m3ga> elky: no sign of any such debug log.
<elky> m3ga, darn. i wonder if there's a way to launch it that makes it spit that out
<m3ga> like i said, i'd be happy to disable nautilus altogether
<elky> well, if it's only removing gdm, replace gdm
<m3ga> and gnome-session which is mildly useful
<elky> hmm, drat.
<maxb> Has anyone noticed that when logging out of a ssh session to a karmic server, it often hangs?
<m3ga> removing nautilus from gconf item /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/filemanager should disable it :-).
<elky> http://en.opensuse.org/Bugs:GNOME#Nautilus should apparently give you the above .txt if you want to figure the actual problem, too
<kholerabbi> Will Karmic use plymouth or usplash?
<ripps_> kholerabbi: usplash, they were going to use plymouth, but decided it was unnecessary since they're trying to make boot up as quick as possible, why bother with pretties on something that's only going to be up for a few seconds
<kholerabbi> OK thanks
<ripps> *sigh* computer froze again. blinking caps and numlock. I really wish these instabilities would go away soon.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Supersaiyan_IV> http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2009-July/069714.html Root hole in Linux 2.6.30 including a creative new exploit for NULL-dereferences
<Pici> Supersaiyan_IV: And?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Pici, I thought people should know? Thats what a community is for?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Pici, anything else you want to say?
<Pici> Supersaiyan_IV: I thought you were asking a question, nevermind.
<Ranakah> Supersaiyan_IV if you don't have pulseaudio is not exploitable :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> Ranakah, unfortunately im too lazy to switch to oss :P
<Ranakah> http://pastebin.com/m48f871f6
<Ranakah> i remove pulse and install esound.. nice and clean sound :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> interesting
<Supersaiyan_IV> Ranakah, im trying to use an equalizer with xmms2 and i have no way of telling if it actually works
<Supersaiyan_IV> most likely answer, no xD
<Ranakah> heh.. no :D
<Ranakah> i don't see any useable equalizer in linux :D only in vlc player :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> oh, but there are, xmms2 has a 31band equalizer
<Supersaiyan_IV> next step is making it work :p
<Ranakah> hihi :D then report me if work :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> Ranakah, got it working
<Supersaiyan_IV> Ranakah, http://amot.wordpress.com/2009/03/16/how-to-add-an-xmms2-installation-eqpy-and-lxmusic-client-to-your-gentoo-install-via-the-zugaina-overlay-with-layman/
<Supersaiyan_IV> i was configuring it manually without the eq.py file, which seemed to mess things up
<Ranakah> okay tnx.. i'll try :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> aaah, the bass boost :D
 * Supersaiyan_IV xmms2 [audio/mpeg] The Acacia Strain - Burn Face (The Dead Walk) [1:23/2:33] 320 kbit/s
<Ranakah> hehe :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> Ranakah, just noticed, that must be the most hq/cpu consuming equalizer ever
<Supersaiyan_IV> 25% cpu
<Supersaiyan_IV> ok, the cpu races only dring silence
<Supersaiyan_IV> bug
<Supersaiyan_IV> Could somebody try reproducing a bug for me? In compiz, enable the 'scale' plugin, then run a gedit instance, initiate the 'scale' window picker 'for all windows', then kill the gedit instance with mouse3 while in window picker
<Supersaiyan_IV> this should cause a Gnome crash
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> this bug is extremely annoying :(
<yofel> dupondje: maybe because you're the only one that's affected?
<BluesKaj> dupondje, maybe check your source.list , it may need some judicious editing of old or outdated repos
<BluesKaj> err sources.list
<dupondje> yofel: thats weird, having it every time :(
<dupondje> apt-get works perfectly
<dupondje> aptitude breaks
<yofel> dupondje: what's your vt?
<dupondje> vt ?
<yofel> xterm/gnome-terminal/konsole whatever
<dupondje> gnome-terminal
<bmunger> im surprised the package "firefox" doesnt install 3.5.x yet... anyone know the reason behind this?
<itswhatev> i added a daily repo or something,  shows up as xxxPre1
<bmunger> yea problem is, daily can be unstable
<itswhatev> i keep ff 3.0 on hand for that.. i am more eagerly anticipating the port of chrome
<BluesKaj> itswhatev, chromium, the open source chrome-linux browser is available but it's still not media ready with permanent plugins for java & flash , altho they are available if one enables them in the cli
<BluesKaj> itswhatev, checkout #chromium
<itswhatev> BluesKaj: cool!  i guess i didn't pay due diligence to my reader like i thought :O
<BluesKaj> itswhatev, well it's not as if it's ready for prime time. By the tone of the chromium chatroom , devs aren't encouraging use by ppl who expect full browsing capabilities  :)
<itswhatev> BluesKaj: i just want to watch it render something :D
<BluesKaj> it's fun to fool around with tho
<itswhatev> it's straight c?
<BluesKaj> no i don't think so , but you can ask them
<BluesKaj> Qt and GTK are written in C and chromium has adopted  GTK+ so it looks good on gnome from what I''ve read so far
<itswhatev> oops, chromium is not the same thing as chromium-browser :O
<DanaG> odd, if I try to EFI-boot my laptop, it fails to mount the root filesystem.
<DanaG> It either identifies it (ext4 partition) as ext3 (and fails to mount), or booting with rootfstype=ext4 gives "unable to mount root on unknown-block(0,0)"
<DanaG> ... or booting with /dev/sda6 instead of UUID gives "unable to run 'init" -- or something like that.
<seeds> can't connect to wpa network in kde.  i wonder what's going on?
<veck> anyone know how to fix this error?http://pastebin.com/m37f0b78d
<charlie-tca> veck: try this - http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.com/2009/05/resolving-apt-key-signature-problems-in.html
<dvz-_> hey.  so i just updated 9.10 yesterday with a lot of updates...changed my login screen and whatnot, and now when I change workspaces or open terminal or use other programs, the screen starts flickering horizontally and then resumes a semi-still composure until i move the mouse over a button or switch spaces.
<veck> charlie-tca: thnx figured it out was messing with bleeding edge graphics drivers and forgot what I was doing thnx again!
<veck> charlie-tca: x-org-edgers
<veck> dvz-_: what kernal upgrade did you go to?
<veck> dvz-_: 2.6.31-1.13
<dvz-_>   2.6.31-3-generic
<veck> dvz-_: I did a clean install, sometimes upgrade breaks stuff did you do safe-upgrade or full?
<ripps> Whenever I plug my usb harddrive in, I get a kernel oops and then suddenly all my terminals stop working. They freeze and no new shells can be started. It's very weird. I can start purely graphical apps, but any apps the create commandline output won't start
<dvz-_> veck, no clue..just executed my alias for "sudo aptitude update && sudo update-manager -d"
<Sarvatt_> dvz-_: intel graphics? if so, try installing the 2.6.31-2 kernel
<jpds> donspaulding: Happy to help you here tho :)
<donspaulding> ok, so I updated my jaunty box to karmic (by editing sources.list && update && upgrade && dist-upgrade), rebooted and got a grub "Error 2" message on boot.
<donspaulding> I'm booted up right now with the jaunty live cd.  how do I reinstall grub for the karmic installation from the jaunty livecd?
<jpds> donspaulding: You have to mount your / partition on your disk to a directory somewhere (like /media/karmic) and do: chroot /media/karmic /bin/bash
<jpds> donspaulding: From there, you should be able to run apt-get and reinstall it.
<donspaulding> jpds: yeah, I started to do that, but I don't see my / part under /dev, there's no /dev/hda4 like there usually is.
<jpds> donspaulding: Try /dev/sd*
<donspaulding> jpds: not that either, it's typically recognized as hda4 on this machine, but right now /dev has about 15 dirs underneath it, no hd* or sd*
<jpds> donspaulding: How odd...
<donspaulding> jpds: hmm, that was as the livecd user, root sees it differently
<donspaulding> now I do:  root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sda4 /media/ubu/
<donspaulding> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4,
<jpds> donspaulding: Hmm, maybe try the other numbers under: ls /dev/sd*
<donspaulding> sure, hang on
<donspaulding> the other three work (one is a suse install, one is my /home partition, one is swap)
<jpds> donspaulding: Try running fsck on it.
<Sarvatt_> what filesystem is it?
<donspaulding> ext3
<donspaulding> dmesg|tail has some more info on the failure, I'll paste it
<Sarvatt_> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda4 /media/ubu ?
<donspaulding> http://pastebin.com/m4f2cf2e9
<donspaulding> Sarvatt_: same thing even when I specify the type.
<donspaulding> the reboot directly before I upgraded to Karmic, an automatic fsck on boot finished cleanly
<donspaulding> I then upgraded to Karmic, and (aside from broken dependencies I saw in OOo packages) everything went smoothly.  I rebooted to activate the new kernel, and was met with the grub error.
<donspaulding> I did see that the grub package was updated on my way to karmic, but I wouldn't expect even a broken grub to then render my / fs unmountable.
<donspaulding> I assume my only recourse at this point is an fsck -y /dev/sda4? ?
<veck> donspaulding: I had to go in and remove the --no-floppy from the grub to boot after upgrade
<donspaulding> veck: yeah, but at this point, until I fsck the partition, I can't even mess with grub.
<donspaulding> :-/
<veck> donspaulding: you can mount from live cd and kdesudo kate to edit
<donspaulding> veck: I don't think you're reading my problem right.
<donspaulding> ok, fsck'd it and it seemed to complain about a lot of directory counts being off, but it didn't have to connect anything to l+f so I think I'm gonna try a reboot now.
<donspaulding> if you don't hear from me again, thanks ;-)
<veck> donspaulding: good luck to you
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<BUGabundo> anything I should be aware, before I boot to my usb stick and format?
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-18
<DanaG> argh, when the heck will Xorg be able to handle keycodes > 255?
<DanaG> damn xorg.
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11227
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 11227 in Input/Core "Allow > 255 keycodes" [Enhancement,New]
<MindVirus> When is Karmic going into beta?
<yofel> MindVirus: see the release schedule in the topic
<MindVirus> yofel, thanks. :)
<MindVirus> Sweet, it's coming out as stable near my birthday.
<MindVirus> Great present.
<MindVirus> Now, what will be new/improved in Karmic?
<jpds> Loads of fun stuff. :)
<jpds> I'm loving Karmic on my laptop.
<MindVirus> jpds, may I have an example?
<jpds> Grub2? I think blueman is now the default bluetooth applet (which is a lot better than the last one).
<MindVirus> What's new in Grub?
<MindVirus> Any improvements to the file chooser?
<MindVirus> And to PulseAudio? NetworkManager?
<RAOF> So... eglibc.  Does that kill anyone's system?
<jpds> RAOF: Not mine.
<Bacta> Any news on the new theme?
<arand> It will have the
<arand> Ubuntu brown.
<Bacta> Ubuntu brown?
<Bacta> That doesn't sound nice
<arand> Bacta: meaning, probably no new theme in this release either :) and maybe not in the next, but in a couple of years, I'm sure it'll be there ;)
<Bacta> Someone did have the idea of having a competition where people can submit their ideas and then there's a vote
<Bacta> Doesn't sound like a bad idea to me
<Bacta> Currently is there a way of doing the glass transparency effect you get with Vista?
<arand> Bacta: Well, there is already artwork/incoming wiki, although no voting there, and brainstorm with votes, but not very good for visualizing..
<Bacta> I think there needs to be more desktop backgrounds shipped with it
<Bacta> The orange one that came with 9.04 is actually depressing after a while
<arand> Bacta: I don't know, you mean like window borders? I'm sure emarald would do that... haven't looked though...
<Bacta> Kind of like this http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs16/i/2007/139/5/9/Windows_Vista_Glass_PSD_by_halfwayglad.jpg
<RAOF> It's kinda possible to do that, but not really.
<Bacta> Ubuntu is getting there in terms of usability but it does look a little depressing to me ;)
<Bacta> Perhaps I should up the prozac instead of whining
<arand> Bacta: I guess http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azul+Glassy?content=92208 is somewhat like that...
<Bacta> Yep that looks cool :)
<arand> Bacta: But Indeed I've started setting ub my own default ubu theme, by now, brown ages quickly. I use new-wave+clearlooks+tango/tangerine icons, and a custom blue-ish tone for marking, handles, etc...
<Bacta> Screenshot?
 * arand rummages around after an old shot.
<arand> Bacta: Something like: http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/5046/wtblue.png
<yofel> If we're already talking about themese, here's mine ;) http://imagebin.ca/view/5bZsig.html  blue darkroom/glider/oxygen-icons/oxygen-cursor
<yofel> the brown ubuntu theme *is* depressing
<arand> yofel: and at the same time it feels to warm, to goey, intrusive almost... always preferred colder colours I guess.
<yofel> One theme I really like is aurora http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438 - shame it's not in the repos
<yofel> arand: yeah, know what you mean
<Bacta> arand: You do have the transparency thing going too
<Bacta> yofel: Gundam Wing .. typical ;)
<arand> yofel: Neat theme there btw, although I'm not sure I like thew intesity of the blue, kinda bit too neon-y for me..
<yofel> Bacta: actually it's the Exia from G00
<DanaG> I prefer Nodoka, myself.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<Bacta> heh ... this is what you get on torrentz.com when their servers are overloaded http://torrentz.com/img/hamster.jpg , cute
<DanaG> That theme (especially on a non-glossy display) == wonderfully smooth.
<DanaG> ugh, now my mute is screwed up... the hardware mute and the software mute are stuck opposite each other.
<arand> DanaG: That theme is very... orange.
<DanaG> I like orange.  =þ
<DanaG> Though if I wanted to tone it down, I could use the color-picker on the wallpaper.
<yofel> well, at least the backround fits the theme :D
<DanaG> oh, I'd forgotten which wallpaper was in the screenshot.
<arand> Hmm, I like plain backgrounds, I want to be able to see my icons :) (I honestly don't get all those wallpapers where the main "thing" is on the left side, perfect for interfereing with the icons...)
<DanaG> This is my current background: http://konachan.com/image/e4b7fcf53c18c4010d591bd7ee92eb37/Konachan.com%20-%209504%20clamp%20fay_d_flourite%20kurogane%20sakura%20syaoran%20tsubasa_reservoir_chronicle.jpg
<DanaG> Though I cropped it to the top 1600x1000.
<DanaG> Oh, and be warned: might wanna' search that site with keyword AND "rating:safe".
<DanaG> That's what I was thinking of when I mentioned color picker and "toning down" the color.
<arand> I recently cropped up one from a webcomic: http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9270/0573.png taken from: http://rosalarian.com/yume/?p=1328
<Tekno> morning
<arand> Tekno: morning... I guess, /me is heading off to bed soon...
<DanaG> Here's something weird I get: I can't boot via grub-efi anymore -- it (the kernel) acts like it can't comprehend the ext4 partition.
<DanaG> Unable to mount root on unknown-block(0,0)
<DanaG> or: "unsupported optional features" -- because it's trying to mount as ext3.  Or: no init found.
<arand> Main menu stopped working, al of a sudden... odd...
<arand> hmm, logout/login solved it...
<Tekno> morning
<gnomefreak> cant be morning yet, i haent slept yet :(
<Tekno> :D
<m3ga> anyone else having problems with timeouts when ssh-ing into a karmic ssh server?
<virtuald> 05:27 < virtuald> how do i get rid of this blinking getty without an inittab?
<virtuald> 05:27 < virtuald> it pops up over x and disappears
<HowDoI> Is there anything that would make Karmic lock up immediately after booting besides "It's still in Alpha"?
<poseidon> So is there scheduled to be any major gui changes in KK, or are they going to put it off till LL?
<poseidon> by gui changes I mean default look (ie the brown theme)
<HowDoI> I read that it might be put off again
<ubuntukl> y does my pc keep lockin up at startup? http://pastebin.com/m993dfdc
<poseidon> HowDoI, you mean put off untill karmic+2?
<andresmujica> poseidon:  definitely for next LTS ... that's what Mark said...
<HowDoI> That's what I hear from some site that had an interview with Shuttleburg
<andresmujica> Shuttleworth
<HowDoI> So they claim to have fixed most of the issues with Intel Graphics for Karmic, but is there any way to get those working with Jaunty?
<andresmujica> xorg-edgers
<andresmujica> and mainline kernels
<poseidon> andresmujica, he made it sound like there was going to be a new theme for karmic
<HowDoI> I tried that, but the entire system locked up immediately on booting with those new packages
<andresmujica> yeap. it's the hint for a new theme, but i don't get a firm conviction about it from what i've read...
<andresmujica> howdol: and the ext4 line is the last you get?
<HowDoI> No, I mean it usually gets to the desktop and then freezes
<HowDoI> So far my Memtest86 hasn't found anything, so It's probably not my RAM
<andresmujica> a lot of bugs have that exactly symptom... hard to tell.
<HowDoI> Well it did the exact same thing in Jaunty after I installed the updated X-related packages
<andresmujica> anyway there were some X stack updates to Jaunty that reduced the freeze considerably...
<HowDoI> Well, the instructions I used weren't exactly clear as to whether the new packages required kernel 2.6.30 or not
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze#Problem:%20%20Freezes%20right%20after%20entering%20login%20credentials
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/IntelDriver
<HowDoI> Hmm, I think I'll just wait for the problem to get fixed in Karmic
<HowDoI> Actually I'm not so sure, considering the problem won't get fixed in Jaunty.  Is this correct?
<andresmujica> would be mitigated.  Jaunty is EXA, so the performance is better in Karmic definitely
<HowDoI> That only applies if I can actually use the system though
<andresmujica> you can try nopat option kernel at boot
<andresmujica> maybe its your bug
<HowDoI> What is nopat?
<andresmujica> bug #372028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372028 in linux "broken PAT code in kernel causes consistent xorg freeze at startup for some users of intel driver" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372028
<virtuald> anyone know a way to search throug /usr for files not from any package?
<HowDoI> I used the 2.6.30 kernel with Jaunty and did not experience the freezing problem
<SwedeMike> are they still releasing 2.6.30 kernels for karmic (as new stable revisions of vanilla kernel are released) ?
<andresmujica> 2.6.31 rc3
<SwedeMike> No, I meant like 2.6.30.3
<andresmujica> ahh Mainline kernels you mean?
<SwedeMike> yes.
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> ok i'm out...
<SwedeMike> ah, well, I didnt want mainline kernels either, I wanted the ubuntu ones but new ones as bugs were fixed in mainline
<DanaG> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2009/07/16/firefox-3-5-suffers-critical-js-flaw/1
<Tefad> their JIT gets confused
<HowDoI> They need to get their JIT straightened out
<HowDoI> You could say that their security problems have put them in a world of JIT
<DanaG> hah, installing ntp package just gave me a "config file changed" file where the "old" was entirely empty.
<m3ga> anyone else having problems with timeouts when ssh-ing into a karmic ssh server?
<jml> I can ssh localhost just fine.
<m3ga> it works, but i get the hang followed by a timeout.
<m3ga> the ocassional hang
<JBauer> Here
<JBauer> Hi, I'm running Ubtuntu 9.10. I've played with some servers: SSH, FTP, HTTP. I would really want to know if I still run those
<JBauer> And if they start when i login
<|ns|nR8> you could see if the port is listening
<JBauer> how?
<|ns|nR8> well for standard http the port listening would be port 80 unlkess you changed it
<|ns|nR8> so command to find that port listening would be um
<|ns|nR8> netstat -nat | grep 80
<|ns|nR8> or netstat -nat | grep "80"
<|ns|nR8> ssh is grep 22
<|ns|nR8> ftp 21
<JBauer> ok i have this: tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
<|ns|nR8> that means you have web server running...in your browser put http://127.0.0.1
<JBauer> and how do i stop those?
<|ns|nR8> do you want to stop it or remove it
<JBauer> and is there a way for someone to enter my pc and copy my files? on ssh for ex?
<JBauer> remove it.
<|ns|nR8> depends what type of connection your on....is your modem a nat router ?
<JBauer> router
<|ns|nR8> then they cant connect froom internet unless you set port forward in router
<|ns|nR8> people on local LAN can access tho
<JBauer> My isp has the router. not me
<JBauer> my isp has a lan, and we all get internet from it
<|ns|nR8> whats your internet ip..go to www.whatismyip.com
<|ns|nR8> ill see if i can connect to you
<|ns|nR8> ok
<JBauer> 193.239.1401.184
<|ns|nR8> invalid ip
<JBauer> so you can't?
<JBauer> connect
<|ns|nR8> thats not a valid ip
<JBauer> 193.239.140.184
<JBauer> sorry
<|ns|nR8> ok ill try
<|ns|nR8> noop no web server running
<JBauer> Ok. So i'm pretty safe
<|ns|nR8> yep id say so
<|ns|nR8> http server only shares a directory it made
<|ns|nR8> same as ftp
<|ns|nR8> and ssh needs your username and password
<JBauer> i know. but ssh is dangerous
<JBauer> they cand bruteforce it
<|ns|nR8> if your running ubuntu there is no root login
<|ns|nR8> so they would have to brute your username and password
<|ns|nR8> make it near impossible even with an easy password
<JBauer> hmm. true..
<JBauer> another question
<JBauer> i was running this ssh cause i wanted to connect from another pc to mine
<JBauer> but never could
<|ns|nR8> because your modem needs port forarding set probably
<|ns|nR8> modem/router
<JBauer> also, no http or ftp server.
<|ns|nR8> same
<JBauer> no, beacuse on windows http and ftp works
<JBauer> bunt in ubuntu, i cand connect only locally... 127.0.0.1
<virtuald> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7pkyDUX5uM
<bazhang> virtuald, dont paste here
<virtuald> i have no qualms about swearing in church
<bazhang> virtuald, ??
<Shambler1> I'm using Karmic on my Asus EEE PC 1000HE. I have two sound applets now that both seem to be disconnected from the sound controls of GNOME's keyboard sound controls. Is there a way to solve this?
<reto`> hmm... I've filed a bug report about a week ago and it hasn't even been noticed it seems... is that normal?
<gnomefreak> reto`: sometimes yes
<BUGabundo> heyyy
<BUGabundo> I'M BACK
<BUGabundo> now doing 19 sec boot
<BUGabundo> yeahhhh
<Twigathy> hot
<Twigathy> My boot isn't that quick, but it shuts down fast :D
<BUGabundo> i still have to test hibernation
<BUGabundo> and put a swap on file
<BUGabundo> need to find the wiki page with it again
<BUGabundo> lost a few things I forgot to backup :((
<BUGabundo> like my cheat txt I stored on /root :(((
<BUGabundo> and my most recent bootcharts from /var/logs
<BUGabundo> other then that I seem to be OK
<Twigathy> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=2M count=someamount && mkswap /swapfile && swapon /swapfile
<BUGabundo> now need to restore a few things!
<Twigathy> >_>
<BUGabundo> 2M ?
<BUGabundo> aint that a bit too much?
<Twigathy> Or whatever block size you want when writing to the disk c_c
<BUGabundo> I did leave a 5GiBs partion for now
<BUGabundo> since cjwatson hasn't yet touched this
<BUGabundo> he expects to start latter on alpha6 :(
<BUGabundo> but thanks for the command Twigathy
<Twigathy> hehe, np
<zj3t3mju> today my scim was not start :(
<zj3t3mju> echo $GTK_IM_MODULE in  ""
<zj3t3mju> others too
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<BUGabundo> humm what? gtk broke?
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<Guest64688> does anyone know any new features in karmic desktop ?
<BUGabundo> Gueu can read the alpah 2 release notes
<Guest64688> is there a link ?
<BUGabundo> getting it now Guest64688
<Guest64688> ok cheers :)
<BUGabundo> mysystem is a bit slow
<BUGabundo> due to beiung restoring a 80GiB mailbox backup
<Guest64688> oh right, haha yeah thatd slow most things down
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<Guest64688> cool cheers
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BUGabundo> anyone seeing two volume applets?
<drs305> BUGabundo: Yes, I have two.
<BUGabundo> drs305: one is the new one, and the other the jaunty?
<BUGabundo> where one is vertical and one horizontal?
<BUGabundo> and with a fresh install I also lost the volume levers control I had
<drs305> BUGabundo: Yes - one is in the notification area and the other at the far right of the panel.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> though it was configuration issue but I have it too on a fresh install
<robin0800> BUGabundo, you can remove one
<drs305> BUGabundo: I saved the panel settings and it looks like one is /usr/share/applications/gnome-settings-sound and the other /usr/share/applications/gnome-sound-recorder
<BUGabundo> robin0800: I can only remove old one, and I like that one
<drs305> BUGabundo: Yes, the one you can't remove is probably in the notification area.
<BUGabundo> right
<drs305> I take it back about sound.recorder.  That is another applet I have on my panel.
<drs305> The one you can remove it the volume applet.
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> do you guys feel that fusion-icon start the WM it had stored instead keeping the one already running is a bug? or a feature?
<BUGabundo> mine had metacity so it replaced my compiz :(
<tgpraveen1> anyone here
<rski> no
<tgpraveen1> knows what is console kit?
<arand> tgpraveen1: barely.
<mac_v> BUGabundo> what does the alert volume do?[from volume control] it is greyed out.
<tgpraveen1> arand: atleast tell me what u know. what does it do?
<tgpraveen1> or any helful link it seems i cant google properly
<BUGabundo> mac_v: alert?
<BUGabundo> where are you seeing that?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen we are all at the beach
<mac_v> BUGabundo> volume applet> volume control
<BUGabundo> all but me, I'll be buying snacks and free beer
<rski> tgpraveen1: http://tinyurl.com/lujxjw
<arand> tgpraveen1: Oh, barely as in barely here, I know nothing about consolekit, unfortunately.
<BUGabundo> mac_v: aahhhhh it's the small beeper noise for errors or user attention call
<mac_v> BUGabundo: why is it greyed out? is it still not implemented?
<BUGabundo> mac_v: d'oh. have you set a Sound Theme?
 * BUGabundo wants the old Levels Volume back!!
<mac_v> BUGabundo> even if i set any sound theme/leave it alone it is still greyed out
<BUGabundo> WFM mac_v
<robin0800> BUGabundo, this one works much better for me if i use rhythmbox it tracks the two volumes
<mac_v> ;p
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I use pavucontrol for FULL control
<mac_v> BUGabundo> is it because i have the second volume applet? the last update did that.. how do i removed the extra volume applet
<BUGabundo> when ever it doesn't go crazy and presents me with 140% volume
<BUGabundo> mac_v: I've had it since for ever
<BUGabundo> even before alpha 2 I think
<tgpraveen1> !gnome-phone-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tgpraveen1> what am i doing wrong here?
<BUGabundo> ohhhh Compiz Snow is SOOO much cooler then Water !!!
<mac_v> i hadnt noticed it before, only yesterday , i had a second volume applet, so was looking around... how do i remove the second applet? it doesn have options
<BUGabundo> !info gnome-phone-manager
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: AFAIK it doesn't work with blueman !
<BUGabundo> I need to file a bug on it , now that you mention it
<ubottu> gnome-phone-manager (source: gnome-phone-manager): control aspects of your mobile phone from your GNOME 2 desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (karmic), package size 161 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<mac_v> BUGabundo>^ & also ... do you know any man pages for the latest gdm?
<robin0800> mac_v, you can't only thr first one
<tgpraveen1> BUGabundo: right now which is the default bluetooth stack software?blueman or gnome-bluetooth?
<tgpraveen1> in karmic?
<mac_v> robin0800> so , i'm stuck with two applets. :( its just i'm not able to test the alert volume...  well i guess i'll wait for it to be fixed
 * BUGabundo tries to remember where to put 64bits flash .so :\
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: _right now_ is very volatile, but asac is inclined to go with blueman
<tgpraveen1> is there any other distro using blueman?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<tgpraveen1> BUGabundo: also right now in daily cds which is being put by default? blueman?
<BUGabundo> but from my tests, its much better and more funcional
<BUGabundo> plus a better responsive team upstream
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> this system was isntalled ysterdaty
<mac_v> BUGabundo> any man pages for the latest gdm?
<drs305> BUGabundo: I did an install last night. Went to this site in FF 3.5 and it asked if I wanted to install Adobe Flash for me automatically (cool !): http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> nor blueman, nor gnome-bluetooth
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> mac_v: no idea
<tgpraveen1> :-D
<BUGabundo> drs305: I want the 64 alpha
<BUGabundo> not thte 32 or 64 wrapper
<drs305> BUGabundo: This was the first time it's ever asked me in 64 bit.
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: I know I have BT on.... let me check better
<BUGabundo> drs305: always did for me
<BUGabundo> but I ussually go with the native one!
<BUGabundo> much better perf
<drs305> Darn, thought it was new and put on 10 Alpha.
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: bluez-gnome
<tgpraveen1> BUGabundo: isnt that the one in jaunty?
<tgpraveen1> it was super terrible
 * BUGabundo installing blueman
<tgpraveen1> aargh i dont use my bt usb device anymore as it never works with that
<drs305> Anyway,  here is where I used to put 10 Alpha: ~/.mozilla/plugins/  /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins   I don't know if it's the same for Karmic.
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: no idea! it was so long ago, and soooo buggy
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: with blueman I can sync files and even use my phone as a modem
<BUGabundo> that freak HUGE work I can't spell
<BUGabundo> now I need to test BT and audio
<mac_v> i heard some problems due to ubuntuone package, is responsible for nautilus crashes?
<BUGabundo> Daniel said PA would have support for it in KK
<BUGabundo>  /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins thanks
<BUGabundo> done
<drs305> Working?
<BUGabundo> now I realize I forgot nautilyus tools
<BUGabundo> stupid me did not backup my installed apps !:(
<BUGabundo> mac_v: U1 Qs go to #ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> doest seem to be starting for me
<mac_v> BUGabundo> i actually dont have ubuntuone account, but the package is installed :(
<BUGabundo> eheh
<patapouf> does anyone have issue with avant window navigator ? On my side, I experience many unstable behaviour starting with the cpu usage and the task list that never appear
<BUGabundo> Processing triggers for menu ...
<BUGabundo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BUGabundo> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<BUGabundo> this is not going to end good :(
<mac_v> BUGabundo> ah... i thought it was you who mentioned it... but only now i realized it was from #ubuntu-desktop had to check logs... the client causes the nautlius crash when selecting computer
<BUGabundo> patapouf: use gnome Do (with docky) instead
<BUGabundo> and yeah there's a bug on AWN already
<drs305> BUGabundo: I've been checking the libflashplayer.so the Adobe site automatically installed (It actually installed flashplugin-installer). It appears it put the 10 Alpha flash into my system.
<patapouf> BUGabundo:  Well I've try Do, and love it, but it miss one of the big feature I need : drag-n-drop
<BUGabundo> patapouf: ah? dnd? never even used it
<BUGabundo> drs305: AFAIK it puts 32bits with a wrapper, unless it changed on KK
<patapouf> BUGabundo: wep, I dnd thing between application. The default WindowsList applet in panel do so, but Gnome-Do don't
<BUGabundo> E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I don't even have it! darn flash tries to get into my system
<BUGabundo> patapouf: I think you are confusing things
<BUGabundo> Do is _just_ a luncher
<patapouf> BUGabundo: exact, and it's the problem.
<BUGabundo> so what does AWN more?
 * BUGabundo now wishes gnome devs would implement drag, alt+tab, drop!!!!
<patapouf> BUGabundo: It's also support all the feature of a Windows List
<BUGabundo> never tried it, or even know what that means :)
<drs305> The flashplugin-installer the Adobe site put on my machine installed a libflashplayer.so that is exactly identical in bytes to the 10 Alpha one.
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> maybe it changed ?
<tgpraveen1> BUGabundo: mind giving me the link to nm 0.8 ppa again?
<BUGabundo> grrr let me go road kill asac... I can't remove flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: you keep losing it!!
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: remember to also install modem manager if you use 3G
<tgpraveen1> yeah i thought i wont use it but these days nm 0.7 series is giving me too many troubles ;-)
<BUGabundo> is it?
<BUGabundo> shouldn't
<tgpraveen1> BUGabundo: do u have the launchpad link for that ppa. i want to use it on jaunty
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/221207/
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen1: you can't!
<BUGabundo> its failing to build
<tgpraveen1> oh noes :-(
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+build/1119304
<BUGabundo> OMG only now i found out about Compiz Tile plugin! been missing it for soooo long!
<BUGabundo> so what's everyone favorite windows swicher?
<Hobbsee> compiz tile?
<BUGabundo> I have shift swicher on super+alt
<Hobbsee> oh, that one, right
<BUGabundo> but want one for alt+tab
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: yeah tile!! SO good
<BUGabundo> missed that for..., well for ever
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: using OP?
<BUGabundo> I found it strange to see you up high. and now I noticed the star ehhe
<Hobbsee> OP?
<Hobbsee> oh
<BUGabundo> ahah
<Hobbsee> yeah, i booted soeone out a few days ago
<BUGabundo> you forgot?
<BUGabundo> ehehhh
<BUGabundo> days?
<BUGabundo> lol
<Hobbsee> mmy keyboads'  broken, so i've been avoiding typing for a few weeks
<Hobbsee> new keyboard should be here in a few days
<BUGabundo> strange that I looked as if you were invisilbe or soemthing
<BUGabundo> I could see you on my top user list, but not the OP symbol
<Hobbsee> stange
<BUGabundo> only when you talked it changed
<BUGabundo> that's when I noticed you were set as OP
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> i went to -devel to look at booting the guy fo thee too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I bet you don't have 'e's on the keyb
<Hobbsee> i do have e's
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> I meant 'r'
<BUGabundo> typo
<Hobbsee> just not m, r, c, and a few othes ae soewaht tepraental
<bazhang> r's and m's :)
<Hobbsee> ade the istake of cleaning it otu... :(
<BUGabundo> AHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<bazhang> no dangerous command then :)
<Hobbsee> nope
<BUGabundo> its the funniest thing to read :))
<BUGabundo> I'm almost crying
<BUGabundo> bazhang: Hobbsee can't rm now
<bazhang> BUGabundo, but she can tab-complete, beware :)
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: ctrl+r is the biggest poblem, actually
<chrisccoulson> Hobbsee - to make it even more confusing, you should also try changing your keyboard layout to french or something ;)
 * Hobbsee should really rebind that
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: oh, erk!  :)
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: o just dvorak
<chrisccoulson> lol
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> one R in there
 * BUGabundo blames spell chekker
<BUGabundo> hey Le-Chuck_ITA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there!
<Hobbsee> heya!
<BUGabundo> but my question remains
<BUGabundo> what's everyone favorite windows swicher?
<BUGabundo> I have shift swicher on super+alt, but want one for alt+tab
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have my own ssh private key which was generated a long time ago. Now sourceforge says it removed compromised keys (do you remember the debian ssh accident?) but how do I tell if my key is compromised?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean I don't want to re-upload it in that case
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: window switcher hummm
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: thee's a tool for it
<Hobbsee> is it dsa or rsa?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is this -offtopic or +1 :)  Mine in the end is the default one, even if the coverflow-alike is pretty
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: wasn't it remobed in karmic?
<BUGabundo> 'cause it didn't make any more use?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee: rsa
<BUGabundo> openssl-blacklist
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee: you are very inside kubuntu if I recall correctly then I have a quick question
<BUGabundo> !info openssl-blacklist
<ubottu> openssl-blacklist (source: openssl-blacklist): list of blacklisted OpenSSL RSA keys. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-2 (karmic), package size 6189 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee: I see on a bug report that "The current version of kile and the version of okular from kde 4.3 beta2 can work together using forwardDVI."
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee: at this point does anybody know if that version of okular is going to be in karmic?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: but do you mean that I should see if MY OWN key is in that list? I mean my id_rsa.pub which is in my ~/.ssh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> So the bug was so grave that keys where all similar?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: AFAIK that tool provides ways to check if the key is week
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aha ok
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: i'm not sue.
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: not since pre-gutsy, i'm afraid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gutsy=?
<Hobbsee> gutsy, as in, that thing that got EOL'd a while ago.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee: aaah you're not inside kubuntu :) I thought gutsy had something to do with okular from kde 4.3 :)
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: i'd just install the jaunty vesion of openssl-blacklist
<Hobbsee> corect :)
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: it'll be whatever ships with the kde that  they go with
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee: I did install it but then... there is a openssl-vulnkey script but whatever id_rsa* file I pass to it, it complains it's not ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry I mean it complains it's not in the right format
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: strange.  it woked back when i tied it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/221233/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah but that's an error in python it seems
 * Hobbsee wondesr if that happens when you feed it a single file
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I fear my key was compromised in any case since sf.net removed it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but should I pass it the .pub or the id_rsa file?
<Hobbsee> does --help indicate?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no but it seems that it's the private one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no ok I am bullsh******
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have no idea
<ulysses__> hello, there isn't xorg.conf in my karmic koala, what can i do?
<chrisccoulson> what problem are you having?
<ulysses__> i want to install nvidia driver, and make better refresh rate with editing xorg.conf
<ripps> How do I create a guest session in Karmic
<chrisccoulson> ulysses - you shouldn't need a xorg.conf for any of that AFAIK. what refresh rate do you get?
<chrisccoulson> ripps - the guest-session stuff has not been ported to the new GDM yet
<ulysses__> 50 Hz, its bad
<chrisccoulson> is it really 50Hz? what tells you it's 50Hz?
<chrisccoulson> because the NVIDIA driver has a bug which exposes around 50Hz in the display capplet, when it is much higher
<ulysses__> it's not installed yet
<chrisccoulson> right
<BUGabundo> ripps: don't think we can :(
<chrisccoulson> but when it is installed, you should not have to fiddle around
<ulysses__> so, i found nvidia-glx-180 package, install, and try
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> my nvidia setting just blew when I pressed : "save to xorg.conf"
<Twigathy> I don't think the 'save to xorg.conf' has ever worked for me
<BUGabundo> it did for me on JJ
<ulysses__> i'va installed nvidia-glx-180, then run `sudo nvidia-xconfig`, now i edit my xorg.conf, the horizsync and vertrefresh is bad
<ulysses__> it's done!
<torkiano> anyone using devhelp in karmic? Seems that It doesn't search the documentation in the correct path
<zniavre_> Twigathy> I don't think the 'save to xorg.conf' has ever worked for me > you should laund nvidia-settings with gksudo to save file
<zniavre_> lanch*
<zniavre_> launch** sorry
<Twigathy> ah yes, that'd probably help... permissionsfail :)
<torkiano> I think the problem is in the last character: «/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/gtk/gtk-General.html#gtk-get-option-group»
<ripps> What's holding back ubuntu-minimal?
<robin0800> ripps, a small elastic band
<ripps> -_-
<BUGabundo> :))))
<cwillu> BUGabundo, did you run it as root?
<cwillu> I think it crashes like that if it can't write to the file
<BUGabundo> hey cwillu
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I opened it from the menu
<BUGabundo> cwillu: if it crahes it's a bug :)
<cwillu> true enough
<cwillu> sudo touch /tmp/xorg.conf, and then tell nvidia-settings to write to that file, I bet it crashes too
<BUGabundo> yeah seems it won't ask for GKSU
<BUGabundo> well in true, it doesn't need sudo for screen manipulation
<BUGabundo> its done on userspace
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/221279/
<BUGabundo> exaile alpha crash
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/exaile/+bug/401136
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401136 in exaile "AttributeError: type object 'EventsCodes' has no attribute 'IN_MOVED_TO'" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> humm so we are finally mygrating logs?
<BUGabundo> that's what's holding minimal
<BUGabundo> guud
<BUGabundo> ripps: ^^^^^^^
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: webcams finally fixed here, how about you?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: not here
<BUGabundo> let me check if there's a new update on the driver
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, dunno haven't looked
<billybigrigger> as of what rc3?
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, negative
<billybigrigger> cheese and camorama don't work
<billybigrigger> gspca hasn't been update in the kernel for weeks
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, so it must be something else
<Sarvatt> it was a ubuntu package that got updated and fixed my problem
<Sarvatt> wasnt working on the same kernel before
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> which package do you know?
<Sarvatt> nope
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<Sarvatt> something in the past 5 days
<Sarvatt> .. and now its not working again, it worked earlier though lol
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/221309/
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: it was a fluke :)
<DanaG> argh, when the heck will Xorg be able to handle keycodes > 255?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<yofel> hi folks
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11227
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 11227 in Input/Core "Allow > 255 keycodes" [Enhancement,New]
<DanaG> heh, read it and look at the dates.  =þ
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<DanaG> Something I've noticed with compiz: it can't handle raw-keycode bindings that Metacity can handle.
<DanaG> For example, I have a key 0xc9, but compiz doesn't run the command I set it to run.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and now that HAL is not handling keymaps... how do you make Xorg reload the keymaps (from udev) without restarting Xorg?
<Sarvatt> clearly complaining about it in ubuntu+1 every day is how to get it fixed :D
<Sarvatt> oh and #radeon too, they work with xinput
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ehehe
<YaManicKill> i was installing updates, and lost power, and now my karmic install won't boot. i tried an older kernel, but its not doing it anyways, so its not the kernel. and recovery mode wont do anything.
<BUGabundo> YaManicKill: livecd/usb, chroot inside and $ dpkg --configure -a
<Sarvatt> try booting a livecd, chroot into your old partition and dpkg-reconfigure -a
<BUGabundo> oh and fsck before, of course
<Sarvatt> what he said :D
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ahahahahahahahaahah
<DanaG> dpkg --configure -a
<DanaG> not reconfigure.
<BUGabundo> my way or the hi way!
<YaManicKill> ok, i've downloaded the live cd...cause i was sure i could do something with that
<YaManicKill> but how do i chroot into it?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I've done a few --reconfigures too!
<DanaG> oh yeah, you'll need to mount -o bind /sys /media/karmic-root/sys
<BUGabundo> it just takes me like 4h to finishs IF I get no errors
<DanaG> or wherever it's mounted.
<DanaG> same for /proc and /dev.
<BUGabundo> YaManicKill: $ mkdir /tmp/disk; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/disk ; sudo chroot /tmp/disk
<YaManicKill> ok...lemme load up the disk
<BUGabundo> DanaG: what for? / should be enough
<YaManicKill> 2 secs while i get unetbootin running
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> unet??? why?
<BUGabundo> now livecd/usb at hand ?
<DanaG> binding the things makes it a more complete chrooted environment.
<BUGabundo> naaa
<YaManicKill> wait...yeah...i do have a live usb...but for some reason i was assuming i'd have to use a 64-bit version. would i? if the installed version was 64-bit?
<BUGabundo> he just needs and fsck
<BUGabundo> should do it
<BUGabundo> YaManicKill: you can't cross chroot
<BUGabundo> either go 64 on 64 or 32 on 32
<YaManicKill> ok...so i do need to load up unet then
<BUGabundo> or it won't work, and will spill the worse error I've ever seen
<DanaG> Not quite right... you can chroot from 64 CD into 32, but not vice versa.
<BUGabundo> YaManicKill: usb-creator ???
<BUGabundo> its faster
<YaManicKill> really?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: it has failed me before
<YaManicKill> is it in 9.04?
<DanaG> "Exec format error."
<DanaG> That's what you get if you try to go 32 -> 64.
<BUGabundo> YaManicKill: yes
<YaManicKill> tis going onto the stick now
<YaManicKill> and then when i am chrooted into it, i can just finish the updates, ye?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> you may need some hand work to get networking up
<DanaG> that's what the "bind" stuff is for.
<BUGabundo> ehheh
<DanaG> and you'd copy /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/whatever/etc/
<DanaG> where /mnt/whatever is wherever you mounted the target.
<YaManicKill> so, would it be easiest to do what DanaG said?
<BUGabundo> depends
<YaManicKill> on...
<BUGabundo> I believe your prob is disk corruption
<BUGabundo> and _maybe_ package incomplete
<BUGabundo> with fsck you should be able to reboot into recovery console and choose to fix packages from the recovery menu
<BUGabundo> and then reboot to your regular user and install the rest
<BUGabundo> no need to do it all over chroot
<YaManicKill> ok...so i should chroot into my install, do an fsck, and then reboot into recovery to install the rest of the packages?
<YaManicKill> which would mean i wouldn
<YaManicKill> s/wouldn/wouldn't/ need to worry about internet connection?
<DanaG> Actually, perhaps chroot and then do the dpkg --configure -a
<DanaG> and then go do the recovery thing.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now I remember partly what the bind was for: I seem to remember initramfs-tools, or something, needing it.
<YaManicKill> man alive...
<BUGabundo> no no no
<BUGabundo> you do fsck before chroot...
<BUGabundo> YaManicKill: can't you do fsck from the recovery console?
<BUGabundo> doesn't that even boot?
<YaManicKill> BUGabundo: ok...so i just fsck the disk (should i do /home as well)
<YaManicKill> recovery won't boot
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> yeah fsck the all disk
<BUGabundo> from livecd/usb without mounting anything
<BUGabundo> $ fsck.ext3 -vFd /dev/sda1
<YaManicKill> and then try and boot into recovery?
<BUGabundo> where sda1 is your partitions
<YaManicKill> what are v F and d?
<BUGabundo> F forces
<BUGabundo> d optimizes dirs
<DanaG> you may have to unmount them manually, first.
<BUGabundo> oops
<DanaG> livecd auto-mounts by default.
<BUGabundo> its D
<BUGabundo> not d
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no it doesn't!
<YaManicKill> DanaG: no it doesnt...
<BUGabundo> dinner. bbl
<DanaG> Oh yeah... perhaps it just shows volumes on the desktop, and mounts them when you go to open them.
<YaManicKill> lol :P
<DanaG> weird... quodlibet tray icon has a solid black background.
<schristie> how do you change the login screen in karmic? the normal config apps seem to be missing
<schristie> is there any way to reinstall them?
<schristie> penguin42, is it possible to install the rest of the config apps that used to be in jaunty? like the login screen manager?
<penguin42> I hadn't noticed it missing - let me have a look
<reto`> yeah it's missing... but I don't know how to install it...
<schristie> hmmm
<penguin42> hmm your right - it's gone walkies
<schristie> is that just a temporary oversight, or on purpose?
<YaManicKill> wonder when that happened
<reto`> someone said it's on purpose when I asked... will be added later again
<YaManicKill> i wonder why on earth they would do that...
<yofel> schristie: there is not gdmsetup for the new gdm (yet)
 * penguin42 could swear that last week there was the new gnome settings window with all the setting s on
<schristie> yofel: I don't think so. Is it supposed to have it's own package? or be included?
<schristie> nvm, for some reason I thought that was a question
<schristie> so is there any other way to change the login screen?
<schristie> I'd prefer the normal jaunty screen to what I currently am getting
 * penguin42 suspects you would have to fiddle with /etc/gdm/something
<DanaG> If you want to change the theme, and such, at the login screen, go back to the login screen... and then switch to text console (ctrl-alt-F1) to run the following command; then switch back with ctrl-alt-f7 or f9:
<DanaG> DISPLAY=:0 sudo -u gdm xterm
<DanaG> that'll open an xterm... where you can run gnome-appearance-properties and gconf-editor.
<penguin42> DanaG: Is that because it's actually running a session now?
<DanaG> Yeah.  It is its own user with its own gnome-session.
<penguin42> yeh it makes sense - there does need to be a way to frig with all it's session settings e.g. screen settings etc as well
<schristie> DanaG, why can't I just run gconf-editor at a normal terminal?
<schristie> and supposing I do run it, how do I change the login screen ;)
<penguin42> schristie: Because the login screen now runs with it's own session - so you need to change it's setting snot yours
<DanaG> And gconf-editor won't work if that user is not active.
<schristie> ok
<DanaG> Gets failure to connect to gconf daemon, or something.
<schristie> so, supposing I run gconf-editor during the login screen session, how would I change the screen back to jaunty's?
<penguin42> DanaG: Is it actually a normal user? Can you start another session in the way you do for doing sabayon editing?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm not sure.  By default, gdm's shell is /bin/false
<DanaG> or /bin/true
<DanaG> I don't remember which.
<penguin42> false
<penguin42> erk sabayon-admin's is actually bash
<schristie> I thought I had jaunty's login screen the first time I booted, but since then it's been something simpler
<schristie> maybe it got upgraded away ;)
<penguin42> I do like the new login screen - I like the brown rays background - it didn't seem to react to hitting return to select my user though today
<DanaG> oh yeah, and you can change the wallpaper, too.
<schristie> penguin42, I don't think I have the same one you have
<penguin42> It feels like it's the same one that's in Fedora?
<schristie> dontzap doesn't seem to be working for me
<schristie> I wouldn't know, I haven't seen fedoras login page
<DanaG> Yup, it's the same GDM.
<DanaG> They just have a different default theme.
<schristie> is it possible to reenable Ctrl-Alt-Backspace for karmic?
<DanaG> It's under keyboard-preferences, oddly enough.
<DanaG> It's become a "keyboard layout option"
<penguin42> yeh - I just filed a gnome bug for the fact that cursor flashing in entry boxes is under there
<schristie> thanks
<slow_> did anyone else lose the ability to set emblems in nautilus?
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ola
<yofel> hi billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> olá
<BUGabundo> now try to do that on your keyboard aaha
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> if i knew the ascii character i could :P
<BUGabundo> I just press one key
<reto`> ç
<BUGabundo> €ł¶ŧ←↓→øø
<SKB2> ąčęįėęėį
<BUGabundo> æßðđŋħjĸł
<BUGabundo> «»¢“”nµ
<yofel> are you guys in a non-ascii hype? =þ
<itswhatev> unicode :O
<BUGabundo> alt+gr
<hggdh> ce çaudade matace, morto já esteria
<BUGabundo> hggdh: saudade!!
<BUGabundo> and Mata-se
<BUGabundo> or better
<BUGabundo> matasse
<hggdh> :-) saw that pearl in a fisherman's boat, long time ago. This was the *best* example of badly-written Portuguese I have ever been able to find
<hggdh> and it is not 'ce', but 'se'
<BUGabundo> eheheheh
<hggdh> took me a while to understand what was written...
<BUGabundo> eheheheheheh
<DanaG> ↙←↖↑↗→↘↓↙
<DanaG> £€€T.
<DanaG> U.S. International (AltGr Deadkeys).
<DanaG> !find compass
<ubottu> File compass found in abuse-frabs, abuse-lib, awstats, cameleon-doc, cyphesis-cpp (and 32 others)
<DanaG> ah, xscreensaver-data-extra.
<schristie> do any of you know if karmic will get updated poulsbo graphics drivers?
<schristie> or at least the same ones available from ubuntu-mobile for jaunty?
<reto`> hmm... my display is dimmed out even when I set adjust the power settings not to put it to sleep... is there another place to set it?
<yofel> reto`: the default screensaver is a black screen
<scaine> reto' there's some settings in gconf-editor worth checking out (apps/gnome-power)
<reto`> yofel: oh yes... it was the screensaver :) thanks
<BUGabundo> finally got VLC to work ok with PulseAudio
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-19
<m3ga> problem : local machine running gnome, i can  start stuff from the menus, but if i start something from a terminal window i get 'No protocol specified, unable to open display ":0.0"'. wtf?
<BUGabundo> m3ga: 1st person to mention it :)
<m3ga> mention what?
<m3ga> is this a known bug?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> you are the 1st to mention it
<m3ga> hmm, newish gdm thing. "cp /var/run/gdm/auth-for-erikd-XXXXX/database .Xauthority" fixed it.
<yofel> gn folks [mv yofel /dev/bed]
<BUGabundo> bye
 * BUGabundo stolen from @yofel: gn folks [mv /dev/awake /dev/bed]
<pushrax> Waht to say that there is bug in correct install.  If you move a symbolic link folder to the wastebin it will delete thefolder contents of the original folder, not remove the symbolic link only.
<pushrax> wanted to say....
<pushrax> can someone report this bug to appropriate area!
<pushrax> Wanted to say that there is bug in current install.  If you move a symbolic link folder say on the desktop and send it to the wastebin, it will delete the folder contents of the original folder, not remove the symbolic link only.
<kholerabbi> pushrax: I cannot reproduce this. What Ubuntu version are you using? 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope or maybe 9.10 Karmic Koala?
<kholerabbi> pushrax: If this is a bug in the file manager you can report it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<DanaG> damned dosfsck.
<DanaG>   File size is 1499 bytes, cluster chain length is 0 bytes.
<DanaG>   Truncating file to 0 bytes.
<DanaG> file was /EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<DanaG> Lovely, thanks for going and deleting that for me!
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and when UEFI-booting, for some reason, the kernel fails to comprehend UUIDs.
<DanaG> Oh, and how do I check what keycodes udev has applied?
<DanaG> It's no longer taken care of by HAL, so hal-device doesn't help anymore.
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Animations%20and%20durations
<DanaG> Hmm, if it's supposed to show up for around, oh, 1 second... then why are my manual notifications taking TEN seconds to go away?
<DanaG> Oh, and nm-applet icon seems not to scale.... and same with padevchooser.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/56807
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 56807 in usplash "usplash outputs "chdir: No such file or directory" in each invocation (dup-of: 45435)" [Medium,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 45435 in usplash "usplash does not check result of chdir(): /usplash_fifo can be created" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/45435
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> odd... I'm getting that bug NOW,.
<syn-ack> Good evening
<syn-ack> How's it going Dana
<DanaG> Doing well enough, though EFI-booting isn't working as well as it used to.
<syn-ack> whats going on?
<DanaG> When I EFI-boot the kernel, it fails to comprehend UUIDs, and fails to comprehend that ext4 is not ext2 or ext3.
<syn-ack> hrm, wow
<pushrax> Wanted to say that there is bug in current install of kubuntu 9.10.  If you remove a symbolic link folder say on the desktop and send it to the wastebin, it will delete the folder contents of the original folder, not simply remove the symbolic link.
<syn-ack> I dont have EFI on this machine, so I wish I could assist you on that, DanaG
<pushrax> do I report KDE bugs at KDE or launchpad?
<syn-ack> launchpad
<pushrax> syn-ack: ok thanks
<DanaG> Oh, and most of what I find about EFI is about Apple... but I don't have Apple.  =þ
<syn-ack> it'll work the same way, AFAIK. DanaG
<syn-ack> EFI is EFI all thats different in theory is the interface.. again AFAIK
<DanaG> Though mine is UEFI 2.0.  HP EliteBook laptop.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I also have no /dev/.initramfs
<DanaG> ... do you have a /dev/.initramfs?
<syn-ack> Yes
<DanaG> http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2006/08/msg00857.html
<DanaG> ah, maybe my udev is broken.
<syn-ack> meskes@meskes-laptop:~$ ls /dev/.initramfs
<syn-ack> usplash_fifo  usplash_outfifo  varrun
<syn-ack> ;)
<DanaG> odd.. I don't have a /dev/.initramfs.
<DanaG> Lemme try seeing if update-initrd worked.
<DanaG> Gotta' reboot.
<DanaG> [    0.432585] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
<DanaG> [    0.432991] rootfs image is not initramfs (junk in compressed archive); looks like an initrd
<DanaG> [    3.201549] RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
<Tekno> morning
<DanaG> what's up with that?  It refuses to load my initrd.
<syn-ack> DanaG, to me, it looks like it may have been built with a bad toolchain or that that your menu.lst maybe misconfigured
<syn-ack> DanaG, have you tired rebuilding that kernel against your toolchain to see if it keeps it up?
<DanaG> Hmm, the oddity is, it works perfectly fine when booted via CSM.
<DanaG> That is, the legacy BIOS-mode.
<syn-ack> what are you using to boot with? elilo or GRUB*?
<DanaG> Grub2.
<DanaG> Sucks that the grub-efi and grub-pc packages conflict.
<DanaG> And the grub-efi packages don't even put grub.efi in the right place.
<syn-ack> Hrm, it could just be GRUB2 because it is still really unstable
<syn-ack> DanaG, Even I wont touch GRUB2 and I have really flaky system?
<syn-ack> rather .
<DanaG> I still have legacy grub in my MBR, and in each of two partitions.
<DanaG> There's no savedefault in grub2.  That's a showstopper for me.
<Shambler4u> I'm still having some problems with the current sound implementation on my Asus EEE PC 1000HE and Karmic
<DanaG> Actually, I think my EFI thingy is a kernel issue... booting Jaunty via the exact same grub.efi works fine.
<ripps> after some libc updates, my computer seems to be running much better. Not quite so many kernel oops today
<Shambler4u> I've yet to have any kernel oops, but I've had lots of problems with sound control
<ripps> Shambler4u: it looks like there doing some major changes to the sound system... be patient and file bugs as necessary
<Shambler4u> ripps: Yeah, I've been doing that. Sometimes I wonder if I just don't have something configured correctly
<tanath> anyone know why my scroll wheel might suddenly stop working? (even after reboot)
<tanath> i now have two volume icons: one on panel & one in tray. they're different.
<tanath> my thumb buttons still work, though my scroll wheel doesn't...
<Shambler4u> tanath: I've just filed a bug report on that
<Shambler4u> tanath: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/401294 maybe you could contribute here?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401294 in ubuntu "Karmic - 2 Sound Applets, No Keyboard Shortcuts, Sound Resetting" [Undecided,New]
<tanath> hm, my kb shortcuts do work
<tanath> though the one in the tray doesn't seem to realize it at the moment :P
<Shambler4u> mine do too, but it's controlling a different device than it should, and I can't make it change it's mind about that
<DanaG> I hate the current mixer_applet2.
<DanaG> Horizontal == stupid.
<Shambler4u> DanaG: mixer_applet2 shows up on my system in the tray and is vertical
<tanath> hrm, audacious is messed up now
<DanaG> That's the OTHER one.
<Shambler4u> Volume Applet 2.27.3?
<DanaG> yeah, mine's horizontal.
<Shambler4u> oh - that one's been horizontal for a long time for me
<Shambler4u> that's been there since Jaunty I thought?
<syn-ack> One is Pulse and the other ALSA
<syn-ack> The Vertical one is ALSA, the other Pulse
<Shambler4u> syn-ack: they seem to be controlling each other on my system
<tanath> ok, i can't confirm the audacious thing. works for me
<tanath> also, i'm not using an eee pc
<syn-ack> AFAIK, they SHOULD
<tanath> anyone find the .31 kernels don't work?
<syn-ack> Oh wiat
<Shambler4u> my understanding was that they were separate?
<tanath> fortunately i still have the .28 kernels
<syn-ack> Shambler4u, you know what..,.. this is the PULSE mixer
<syn-ack> hrm
<tanath> which one?
<tanath> the tray one?
<syn-ack> Both
<syn-ack> hrm
<tanath> o.O i'm using alsa
<syn-ack> Of course you are
<syn-ack> We all are.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and one applet seems to have a DIFFERENT volume range than my keyboard keys.
<syn-ack> tanath, Pulse isnt kernel layer like ALSA
<SeveredCross> That's probably Ear Candy.
<tanath> mm
<DanaG> I tried Ear Candy once.
<SeveredCross> DanaG: Probably a combination of the ear-candy applet and Pulse's flat volumes.
<DanaG> Gave up on it when it blasted me.
<SeveredCross> I turned flat volumes off, it was pissing me off.
<DanaG> And when it kept moving streams AWAY from my bluetooth headset.
<syn-ack> Hrm
<tanath> if i use my kb to change volume, it works, and the applet behaves accordingly, but the tray one doesn't notice the change in vol. still says 100%
<DanaG> Flat volumes is goddamn awfully confusing.
<syn-ack> I wonder why it doesnt kill the other mixer like it should be doing. Thats an annoying bug
<DanaG> And when you add earcandy... it just cranks everything up to 100%.
<DanaG> Frankly, that's a health risk!
<syn-ack> DanaG, Relax. :p
<SeveredCross> tanath: The tray one is probably reflecting the Pulse mixer.
 * DanaG GETS BLASTED BY 100% VOLUME.
<DanaG> hah.
<DanaG> that's all the yelling I'll do now,
<tanath> also, i don't think i like the new Sound Prefs
<tanath> which it links to
<syn-ack> SeveredCross, Both of the Tray mixers this re this bug is PULSE
<DanaG> Yeah, how do you set which thingy the volume hotkeys control?
<tanath> doesn't let you choose output thingy, for one
<syn-ack> One is just the new sound profile
<syn-ack> tanath, Do you have more than one output source?
<tanath> woah, suddenly my scroll wheel is working again
<DanaG> I see... now my hotkeys are the virtualized volume.
<tanath> syn-ack, in jaunty i had several things to choose from (and i seem to have a couple output devices, though they all seem to be the same device
<tanath> pulse, alsa, esd, oss...
<DanaG> And the virtualized one is inaudible below 50%.
<syn-ack> No no
<tanath> and multiple ICH devices
<DanaG> well, not inaudible, but pretty close.
<syn-ack> Thats what I was getting at... hrm
<tanath> but all seemed to go to my speakers
<syn-ack> You know guys, Im going to sum this up to one damned annoying bug thtat I cant trace for the moment
<DanaG> It puts master at ZERO when at 50%!
<tanath> why would my scroll wheel randomly stop working, even across a reboot, and then randomly start working again?
<syn-ack> Reason I cannot trace is because its midnight and I've been up since 7 am
<tanath> syn-ack, heh, get some sleep. sleep deprivation is bad for you
<syn-ack> meh
<syn-ack> tanath, in my prior line of work before coming back to IT I never slept
<tanath> my scroll wheel started working slowly too... like the events were getting eaten
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333438
<ubottu> Gnome bug 333438 in mixer "gnome volume applet mute/zero volume behavior is not intuitive" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<tanath> and only some were getting through
<tanath> so i started playing with it more, and it's now working
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/332081
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332081 in gnome-settings-daemon "Panel volume icon state changes to "mute" when volume reaches zero" [Low,New]
<tanath> syn-ack, that's not good. they keep finding out that sleep deprivation is worse than they thought
<tanath> DanaG, had that prob too a few times
<DanaG> It even makes my MUTE LED light up, rather annoyingly.
<DanaG> Or rather, switch from blue to orange.
<syn-ack> tanath, hehehehe
<tanath> oh, i had some serious graphical glitches for the past several days that i managed to fix. i had ancient left-overs from fglrx that were messing things up
<tanath> though swiftfox still seems to have graphical glitches of the same type :-/
<syn-ack> tanath, Thats ok, my Wifi button doesnt change from orange to white and never has
<syn-ack> it does infact, switch the wifi on and off so I dont care if it doesnt match what "its supposed to Do" in that respect
<tanath> heh
<tanath> papercuts, man. papercuts. :P
<syn-ack> Ok
 * tanath shakes fist :P
<syn-ack> See, When I first started working with Ubuntu WAAAAAAY back in the day we didnt have these papercuts.... WTF are they exactly?
<robin0800> syn-ack, what wi fi card?
<syn-ack> robin0800, Ath 5001
<syn-ack> robin0800, imo, its merely aesthetic so I'm not concerned
<tanath> papercuts: https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<robin0800> syn-ack, tried googling for led light on your card worked for me ipw2200 just needed led=1 option
<tanath> little annoyances that turn people off ubuntu/linux
<syn-ack> tanath, I've used linux for over a decade, this aint anything
<tanath> anyone know what swiftfox might be using/doing that would cause graphical glitches?
<tanath> syn-ack, it's nothing to you :P
<DanaG> oh yeah, iwlagn blinking is another godawful annoying thing.
<syn-ack> robin0800, wtf does it need that?
<syn-ack> robin0800, interfaces?
<SeveredCross> iwlagn blinking is just replicating the standard Windows behavior.
<DanaG> Not for my cadr.
<DanaG> card.
<DanaG> Mine in Windows does NOT blink.
<SeveredCross> Weird, it is for mine.
<DanaG> It's vendor-specific.
<DanaG> Look in the Intel INF some time.
<DanaG> HP has it not blink.
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<SeveredCross> I've got Dell.
<syn-ack> DUDE!
<syn-ack> I dont. :P
 * syn-ack vomits when he thinks of Dell
<syn-ack> <- HP Fanboi. :P
 * DanaG really likes his EliteBook.  Badass.
<tanath> what's the prob with dell?
<syn-ack> tanath, ...Its a Dell. :P
<robin0800> syn-ack, needed to have led light work
<syn-ack> That and they bought Alienware. :D
<tanath> who bought alienware?
<SeveredCross> Dell.
<syn-ack> Dell
<tanath> right... that's a prob?
<syn-ack> Years ago
<SeveredCross> I got a Dell because it was...cheap.
<syn-ack> tanath, For alienware
<DanaG> http://www.quatraine3.com/tribalwar/SwSetup/WLAN2/NETw4v32.INF
<DanaG> example of INF.
<tanath> alienware made good stuff
<syn-ack> MADE is the operative
<DanaG> HKR,,LedMode,0x10001,0x1
<syn-ack> meh
<syn-ack> like I said, details. :P
<DanaG> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4631
<DanaG> here's what I have.
<DanaG> Though I have P8600 instead of T9400, and Mobility FireGL V5700 instead of whatever the nvidia was -- by choice, in fact.
<syn-ack> I have an HP Pavillion
<syn-ack> os[Linux 2.6.31-3-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 83.3% free] disk[Total: 146.6GB, 92.2% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<DanaG> Linux EliteBook 2.6.31-3-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 14 16:07:02 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syn-ack> Though its straight Intel. :D
<syn-ack> DanaG, though I can do 64 bit, I figured I would shake down the 32 bit release
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my hostname is... EliteBook.
<DanaG> I couldn't think of anything cooler.
<syn-ack> Mine is Neptune
<Shambler4u> I had to replace the wireless card on this Asus EEE PC 1000HE because it wouldn't work with Ubuntu
<syn-ack> Jupiter is my stable desktop Saturn is my AD server, Solare is my Gateway etc
<syn-ack> Shambler4u, which card was it?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I had an old Gateway 17" laptop.  Boy, did the construction quality on that thing suck.
<DanaG> Lid cracked right down the middle.
<DanaG> LCD itself failed some time later.
<syn-ack> heh
<DanaG> I eventually removed the LCD and lid, so I could at least use it with an external monitor.
<syn-ack> Ive got a buddy that had a Gateway and had to have have or did it himself replaced the LCD 3 times
<DanaG> Removal of LVDS attachment also revealed lots of bugs in things.
<syn-ack> I know he knows your pain
<Shambler4u> syn-ack: it was an AzureWave model # AR5B91-X
<syn-ack> Shambler4u, I have never heard of that in my whole entire life
<Shambler4u> haha
<syn-ack> apparently neither has anyone else
<Shambler4u> syn-ack: this is the card: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&item=280358418608
<Shambler4u> it was trying to run on the Atheros drivers, if I'm not mistaken
<syn-ack> Shambler4u, which one?
<Shambler4u> it would just go several minutes where it would drop packets like crazy
<syn-ack> as in madwifi, etc?
<Shambler4u> madwifi
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> thats like that "works with everthing" driver though it doesnt
<Shambler4u> dropped packets to the point where it was un-usable
<syn-ack> I know for a fact it doesnt work with mine
<syn-ack> suck. :/
<Shambler4u> it would work for awhile, but then I'd have periods where I'd have 100% packet loss.
<syn-ack> wow
<syn-ack> Ok, Ubuntuone is kinda irritating
<syn-ack> Thought I would just mention that out loud
<Shambler4u> syn-ack: Ubuntuone doesn't even work at all on my machine
<syn-ack> and #ubuntuone couldnt help you out at all?
<Shambler4u> I was curious one day after noticing something new in the menu, and I clicked it, and it just crashed. Then I couldn't file a bug report because there were updates or something.
<Shambler4u> I haven't pursued it yet (although I should). I honestly don't even know what it is
<syn-ack> Shambler4u, www.ubuntuone.com
<syn-ack> I suggest you go there and check it out
<Shambler4u> thanks
<Shambler4u> ohhh! It's like Dropbox
<syn-ack> yep. ;)
<Shambler4u> yeah - when run UbuntuOne, nothing at all happens
<syn-ack> Shambler4u, you have to send in for an invite for an account
<syn-ack> read the site. ;)
<Shambler4u> yessir. Though the site won't let me log in. Man, things are trouble for me today
<Shambler4u> therefore, I'm going to go off to bed. syn-ack, May I suggest the same for you, too? ;)
<syn-ack> heheh
<syn-ack> g'night
<Shambler4u> night
<yofel> good morning folks
<x1250> j #gnome-sheel
<x1250> hi
<robin0800> x1250 did you mean /j #gnome-sheel
<x1250> robin0800, sort of, gnome-shell, so two errors in one line :)
<Gumby> hi all.  Ive just installed 9.10 and then installed XP.  I am now trying to reinstall grub as my bootloader.  Are there any grub2 howtos on there to reinstall grub from the livecd?
<|ns|nR8> yep
<Hobbsee> hm, i only know of a grub1 one, and i'm not sure how similar it is
<|ns|nR8> i found one using google in couple minutes
<|ns|nR8> other day
<Gumby> yeah, Ive done a regular grub rescue before. searching google for a grub2 one now
<|ns|nR8> google ubuntu fix grub2 after install
<|ns|nR8> first result
<gnomefreak> look at wiki.ubuntu.com/grub2    as i recall that is address
<Gumby> lol.  I was searching through results of grub2 rescue
<gnomefreak> should have installed XP first it makes life easier
<|ns|nR8> its not that hard with grub2..just a command
<Gumby> its not too much of a worry right now.  'll figure it out eventually ;)
<|ns|nR8> if it dont detect the windows partition tho its a little trickier..you have to make a couple sctips
<|ns|nR8> to add windows to grub2 loads
<|ns|nR8> i like the older grub better
<Gumby> looks like its quite similar to the old process for fixing grub
<Gumby> mounting root, then dev, then chroot
<Gumby> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<|ns|nR8> you have no menu.lst tho
<|ns|nR8> and you cant edit the main file
<Gumby> no, but its the same process
<|ns|nR8> o
<Gumby> and if its the mbr that is overwritten, you really shouldnt need to edit the menu.lst/grub.cfg
<|ns|nR8> if it dont detect your windows partition you have to worry abut it
<|ns|nR8> thats what happened to me
<Gumby> you can worry about it after you get back into ubuntu
<|ns|nR8> yep
<Gumby> which I'm about to do.  see ya in a few
<|ns|nR8> k
<Gumby> and.... we're back :)
<|ns|nR8> howd ya go
<|ns|nR8> did it see windows ?
<dupondje> damn, purging sysklogd is brojen :(
<dupondje> broken*
<gnomefreak> dupondje: it was replaced
<dupondje> gnomefreak: I know, I want to purge the old now, but its broken :(
<gnomefreak> dupondje: define broken
<dupondje> userdel: gebruiker 'syslog' is momenteel niet aangemeld
<dupondje> /usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel syslog' gaf foutcode 8. Stoppen.
<dupondje> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van sysklogd (--purge):
<gnomefreak> ok english by chance?
<dupondje> what do I need to put in front again :) to have english output :P
<gnomefreak> i didnt know you could other than transate it. can yuou give me an idea on what the 2 last lines say. also did you remove it yet?
<dupondje> userdel: user syslog is currently logged in
<dupondje> /usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel syslog' returned error code 8. Exiting.
<dupondje> dpkg: error processing sysklogd (--purge):
<dupondje>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<gnomefreak> dupondje: did you try killing it in ps aux? to see if it is still running try ps aux | grep syslog
<dupondje> I see the error now :P
<dupondje> huge translation error imo :s
<dupondje> its purged now :)
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/userdel syslog
<dupondje> userdel: gebruiker 'syslog' is momenteel niet aangemeld
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ LANG=en sudo /usr/sbin/userdel syslog
<dupondje> userdel: user syslog is currently logged in
<dupondje> the dutch says: userdel: user 'syslog' is currently NOT logged in
<dupondje> while the english version says it IS logged in !
<gnomefreak> dupondje: if you installed the new pakcage (forgot name) than it should stop it from running at least mine did
<dupondje> killed syslog procs, and it got purged :)
<gnomefreak> dupondje: restart would have done that too :)
<dupondje> a translation bug in shadow :)
<dupondje> who should I address ;)
<gnomefreak> dupondje: file a bug on it
<gnomefreak> leave the package name blank someone will place it where it needs to be
<dupondje> its in the shadow package :p
<dupondje> #, c-format
<dupondje> msgid "%s: user %s is currently logged in\n"
<dupondje> msgstr "%s: gebruiker %s is momenteel niet aangemeld\n"
<gnomefreak> dupondje: shadow is not the name of the package
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ show shadow
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package shadow
<gnomefreak> E: No packages found
<geser> bug 401056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401056 in sysklogd "package sysklogd (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401056
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/401330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401330 in shadow "Translation error in dutch" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> translation error ;)
<dupondje> gnomefreak: is passwd
<dupondje> but shadow on launchpad
<geser> passwd is the binary package and shadow the source package
<yofel> dupondje: for english terminal output use 'export LANG=en_US.UTF-8' (for future reference ;))
<dupondje> thx yofel  ;)
<yofel> using LANG=C would be easier, but then you have no UTF-8
<drazter2> hi, im currently on jaunty and i want to try out the new 9.10 koala release.. i have found something called a "daily build" can anyone tell me what is that?
<tgpraveen1> drazter2: its the state of karmic which is updated daily
<tgpraveen1> so its the latest version of karmic
<tgpraveen1> right now if u can wait for alpha 3 which comes out in a few days
<drazter2> so its different from Alpha2 ? and its updated every day?
<drazter2> but i can update from alpha 2 to alpha 3 easily right?
<tgpraveen1> well yes it is a more updated version than alpha 2
<tgpraveen1> theoretically u can go from alpha 2 to 3
<tgpraveen1> but in this particular case there have been many changes to gdm
<tgpraveen1> and x etc
<tgpraveen1> so it WILL
<tgpraveen1> lead to many probs
<gnomefreak> drazter2: you dont want to use daily builds if you can adviod it since they are done by a bot and not tested
<tgpraveen1> so best advice is wait for alpha 3
<gnomefreak> tgpraveen1: gdm bugs are mostly fixed
<tgpraveen1> gnomefreak: is right
<tgpraveen1> gnomefreak: yeah but if he installs alpha 2
<tgpraveen1> then he updates
<tgpraveen1> then he will be plagued by that one bug which was casusing a lot of probs
<gnomefreak> i cant remember if it was a2 or a3 that first got those fixes
<tgpraveen1> daily build would avoid it but as u said it is untested
<tgpraveen1> it was fixed after a2 was released
<tgpraveen1> a3 is yet to come
 * gnomefreak still not sure how upstart is handled on upgrade atm
<dupondje> gnomefreak: it works ;)
<dupondje> here at least ;)
<gnomefreak> use nightly installer to upgrade or to install
<tgpraveen1> a3 is when people actually hope to have karmic stabilised especially in x,kernel etc areasx
<drazter2> well
<gnomefreak> dupondje: it is being held back i thought depends issues since it wants to remove a bunch of upstart related apps
<drazter2> im having some trouble with jaunty, and seems there are some performance issues.. since my laptop is pretty powerful..
<gnomefreak> drazter2: best to wait a bit longer
<dupondje> nop gnomefreak, it just works :)
<dupondje> the only thing I really miss in karmic is fast-user-switch-apllet :P
<tgpraveen1> drazter2: intel graphics issues?
<tgpraveen1> if so then enabling backports or something is supposed to fix it
<drazter2> dunno, seems like its eating a lot of CPU and RAM for nothing
<gnomefreak> dupondje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221832/
<tgpraveen1> best to enable backports and google for the solution there were many blog posts on how to fix it
<gnomefreak> dupondje: see if you have the remove packages
<drazter2> having also some sound problems witch causes.. the whole computer to freeze
<tgpraveen1> drazter2: enable backports and update system and see if it goes away. and remember right now karmic is very unstable and it will most probabal
<tgpraveen1> give u more probs than jaunty
<gnomefreak> upgrading to an unstable release is not something you do to fix a stable release bug
<drazter2> no no.. i wont upgrade
<drazter2> i will instal a fresh copy
<dupondje> gnomefreak: don't have them
<dupondje> but u don't need them ?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: ok thanks
<dupondje> btw, nautilus broken hard ? :x
<drazter2> still.. il give it a try, will install it on anohter partition and i hope i can upgrate to alpha 3 if something goes wrong
<drazter2> however jaunty will remain
<drazter2> that way no harm can be done .. only little time for download / install
<dupondje> how can I debug nautlius ?
<dupondje> I can't open 'Computer' / 'Network'
<dupondje> it just crashes
<yofel> dupondje: you using U1 ?
<dupondje> U1 ?
<yofel> ubuntuone
<gnomefreak> dupondje: alot of people have seen that and IIRC there is a bug on it already
<yofel> there is, let me get it out
<gnomefreak> ah yeah thats it. if you use the nightlies it goes away
<yofel> dupondje: bug 395710
<dupondje> UbuntuOne got installed automaticly :) don't even know what it does :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395710 in ubuntuone-client "Opening "Places/Computer" nautilus crash with Segmentation fault" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395710
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> Fix released ?
<dupondje> but its not in repo's ?
<yofel> dupondje: ubuntu one can't be installed automatically because it's a ppa
<yofel> ah, my fault, there is a version in the repos
<yofel> the not-fixed one...
<yofel> dupondje: if you don't use ubuntu one you should be able to just remove it
<yofel> that should fix the crash as well
<dupondje> ok :)
<dupondje> its working again :) great :Dµ$
<nikolam> hi. packages.ubuntu.com still not working..
<BUGabundo> need a bug confirmation
<BUGabundo> open nautilus
<BUGabundo> choose a dir
<BUGabundo> change the view to list mode
<BUGabundo> press F5
<BUGabundo> does this work?
<robin0800> BUGabundo, Yes but it should not its ctrl 1 2 or 3
<BUGabundo> robin0800: ctrl??
<BUGabundo> I simply want to refresh the folder
<BUGabundo> also If I leave and return its reset
<BUGabundo> its a bug afaics
<yofel> BUGabundo: resets to symbol view here
<BUGabundo> yofel: symbol? thumb you mean
<robin0800> BUGabundo, Yes its a bug like alt F2 I guess
<BUGabundo> robin0800: what altf2 bug?
<BUGabundo> works for me
<yofel> here alt+f2 doesn't do anything as well
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> :)
<robin0800> BUGabundo, not working here last couple of days having to use gksu in terminel
<BUGabundo> strange
<dupondje> samba & gvfs still seems a bit broken :(
<popey> BUGabundo: Nautilus crashes for me when i switch to list view
<BUGabundo> eheh popey
<popey> but not always
<BUGabundo> luckly not here
<popey> refresh switches back to icon view
<BUGabundo> I'll file a bug on the view change on LP and upstream in a minute
<BUGabundo> popey: yep
<BUGabundo> that's my bug
<popey> then triggers a crash in ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> just a sec will do it now
<BUGabundo> ahhh I haven't started my U1
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> then that could be the cause and not Nautilus bug
<popey> yes
<BUGabundo> let me start it, and see if I get a trace
<popey> its known to be causing some nautilus issues at the moment
<yofel> hehe, forgot to start mine as well
<yofel> but it doesn't crash here, just resets the view
<BUGabundo> "You should now automatically return  to https://ubuntuone.com."
<BUGabundo> lol
<yofel> popey: what's your u1 version?
<BUGabundo> no crash her
<BUGabundo> *here
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.90.4+r88-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<popey> ii  ubuntuone-client                     0.90.3-0ubuntu1                      Ubuntu One client
<BUGabundo> from #U1: Current Beta Client Revno is 88, Protocol Revno is 52 | Release 0.90.4
<BUGabundo> popey: you need to upgrade :)
<popey> nah, i dont use u1
<BUGabundo> heheh
<popey> and you're using the ppa
<BUGabundo> then purge it :)
<popey> I dont use ppa's on karmic
<yofel> popey: then your crash is probably bug 395710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395710 in ubuntuone-client "Opening "Places/Computer" nautilus crash with Segmentation fault" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395710
<BUGabundo> right now it is on the archive!
<BUGabundo> forgot about that
<BUGabundo>  *** 0.90.4+r88-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic 0        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<yofel> popey: the remove it, should remove the crash as well ;)
<BUGabundo>      0.90.3-0ubuntu1 0        500 http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt karmic/main Packages
<yofel> *then
<BUGabundo> how can I change my MIC selection ??
<BUGabundo> I used to be able to do that on my Volume Controls
<BUGabundo> but now the new one doesn't allow me
<BUGabundo> nor I see where to do it on PAVU
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/401367
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401367 in nautilus "View mode always changes to Icons" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> filed
<BUGabundo> upstresming now
<BUGabundo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589024
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589024 in Views: All "View mode always changes to Icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> and upstream now
<BUGabundo> yofel: popey robin0800 ^^^^^^^
<robin0800> BUGabundo, is alt f2 classed as a bug?
<yofel> BUGabundo: confirmed it
<BUGabundo> lunch bbl
<yofel> me too
<pygi> hey folks
<pygi> do you have any idea why notifications wouldn't work?
<pygi> I tried with "notify-send "New eMail arrived" -i notification-message-email" as well, and its a no go
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> brb. taking my dog for a walj
<BUGabundo> *walk
<yofel> re
<yofel> pygi: is notify-osd really running? 'ps -e | grep notify-osd'
<BluesKaj> yofel, no updates today on the servers ?
<penguin42> anyone else had nautilus being very touchy - segs in glib ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: doesn't seem like it
<yofel> penguin42: got ubuntuone installed ?
<penguin42> yes, and the seg is coming from that
<yofel> penguin42: uninstall it if you don't use it, the crash is fixed, but not yet in the repos version
<BluesKaj> hmm yofel , interesting ...maybe the devs are catching up to the problems :)
<penguin42> yofel: OK, thanks  - wtf is Ubuntu One?
<yofel> BluesKaj: more like preparing for alpha3 :P
<yofel> penguin42: https://ubuntuone.com/
<BluesKaj> yofel, when is that scheduled ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: July 23rd - in 4 days ;)
<penguin42> yofel: Ah, like Me or whatever Apple calls it....
<BluesKaj> ok thanks, yofel
<yofel> BluesKaj: next time just look at the release schedule in the topic :P
<penguin42> currently it's better than it was - still has a few flakinesses; I've had one boot where Network manager didn't start, and last night it wouldn't let me hibernate - and it still has the sound glitching that came in Jaunty (or was it Intrepid?)
<yofel> and what idiot added 'ubuntuone-client-gnome' to ubuntu-desktop when the repos version is broken???
<Hobbsee> yofel: one of the guys (or girls) that has root on your system.
<Hobbsee> so, beware of calling them idiots
<BluesKaj> I prefer to shut everything off at night before hitting the sack , so im wondering if anyone else has encountered shutdown problems ?
<Hobbsee> BluesKaj: it doesn't.  sudo halt ftw.
<yofel> Hobbsee: sry
<Hobbsee> BluesKaj: i assume you mean the one where quit re-logs you into your session?
 * Hobbsee tosses ubuntuone off her box, while she remembers
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Last night the only options selectable in the dialog were hibernate and suspend - I couldn't select shutdown; and hibernate didn't hibernate; I ended up doing a shutdown -h now from command line
<BluesKaj> Hobbsee , no the normal shut down options dialog doesn't pop up.
<BluesKaj> Hobbsee, I exited from the TTY
<Hobbsee> ah
<penguin42> The other minor oddity I have since the last update is that an old build of Rhythmbox I've got is mis-showing the icon on the panel - it has a black edge around it almost like it was ignoring the mask
<BluesKaj> penguin42, but your shutdown options dialog did show up, I didn't get any :P
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh from the system->Shutdown menu option
 * Ng wonders if there's a smarter way to install karmic to a USB stick than downloading a CD, burning it and running a normal install
<BluesKaj> different probs show up differently depending on your upgrades I guess
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I guess so - I wish there was a way to even some of it out so an upgraded machine was closer to a fresh install - except of course the bits you don't want to be :-)
<Hobbsee> Ng: yeah, there's a tool?
<BluesKaj> well penguin42 , thank goodness for small mercies as the saying goes...at least now palsma seems to holding up , no crashes for 2 days here :)
<Hobbsee> Ng: system, admin, usb creator?
<Ng> Hobbsee: ohh, I wondered what that was. good point, ta :)
<Ng> oh
<penguin42> BluesKaj: plasma is KDE?
<Hobbsee> Ng: heh :)
<Ng> except I am doing this to get a different arch :(
<Hobbsee> Ng: then you're on your own, methinks.
<Hobbsee> Ng: live cd, a vm with the correct arch, and use the same tool?
 * penguin42 should try KDE again, I haven't on the karmic world
<Hobbsee> Ng: or even sans vm,if that works bette - i think it's on the livecd
 * yofel thought the arch had nothing to do with usb-creator o.O
<yofel> cool, now gnome-do is using 190% cpu o.O
<BluesKaj> yeah penguin42 , I'm running kde 4.3
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Ah, I'm on Gnome - so it sounds like there is something screwed in whatever the common bit is
<CosmiChaos> what?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I ran gnome a couple of yrs back , is it still brown and orange ? :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hey I've got a tasteful background
<yofel> BluesKaj: by default yes, but you don't use the kde default theme either, or do you?
<BluesKaj> <--- old windows guy ...used to the blue stuff
<yofel> heh, my gnome theme is blue as well :P
<yofel> but looks much better than windows XD
 * penguin42 just has the default theme but selected one of the other wallpapers - nothing exciting there
<BluesKaj> yofel no, i'm using a glassified oxygen sand&green theme
<yofel> penguin42: nodoka with darkroom border in blue and oxygen icons ;) http://imagebin.ca/view/Juvf69I.html
<penguin42> nice
<BluesKaj> mine http://imagebin.ca/view/mvZmMsM.html
<penguin42> mine is boring, I won't bother
<BluesKaj> gotta luv imagebin
<BluesKaj> aww c'mon penguin42 , share with us , mine is pretty mundane
<penguin42> ok, ok
 * penguin42 uploads
<penguin42> http://www.treblig.org/pics/Screenshot.png
<penguin42> it may look a little odd - since it's dual head, vertically stacked (or at least as far as X is concerned)
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: ehhehhe
<BUGabundo> yofel: yeah I got that crazy DO too
<BUGabundo> PPA version fixed it fro me
<penguin42> DO seems OK for me
<soc> hi, i'm experiencing problems with dpkg update ...
<soc> i didn't find any buf for it on launchpad
<soc> pastebin.com/m2454e4be
<soc> http://www.pastebin.com/m2454e4be
<yofel> do is ok here too after I killed and restarted it
<soc> this is the problem i'm having ...
<penguin42> soc: You got plenty of free disc space?
<soc> penguin42: not plenty ...
<soc> a bit more than 1gb i guess ...
<soc> for /, for /home i got dozens of free spac e
<penguin42> should be enough - hmm
<penguin42> soc: You could try deleting the dpkg file in /var/cache/apt/archives and try redownloading
<BUGabundo> how come I haven't got a single update today?!?!
<BUGabundo> we aren't on free, yet, are we?
<BUGabundo> !3 only comes out the next thurdays
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<penguin42> I did an apt-get update and there were a handful more there
<penguin42> libc and something else
<soc> penguin42: i tried that already :-(
<penguin42> hmm, tried dpkg -i on the file in there to try and install it by hand?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I was wondering the same thing earlier , not even one , I had 20 "gets" but no updates
<BUGabundo> penguin42: what's up
<BUGabundo> ?
<penguin42> not much - mostly OK
<BUGabundo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589024#c2
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589024 in Views: All "View mode always changes to Icons" [Normal,Needinfo]
<BUGabundo> yofel: can you coment on that ?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: people probably had a weekend off?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: and thee have been a few updates - just obviously not to what you've installed
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: and since this is a fresh install
<BUGabundo> I only have 14k package in the DB
<Hobbsee> that would do it
<yofel> BUGabundo: done
<soc> does anyone have an idea?
<Hobbsee> soc: pastebin's expired.
<jpds> I have ideas.... but they probably won't help you.
<jpds> And what Hobbsee said.
<soc> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/m45727443 here is it again ...
<kernco> I'm trying to remove ubuntu-desktop, after installing kubuntu-desktop
<kernco> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop only remove that one package, and sudo apt-get autoremove after that doesn't do anything
<kernco> And if I do apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop and remove all those packages, some are ones kubuntu-desktop depends on too, so it cascades and basically wants to remove my entire system
<BluesKaj> kernco, do you still have the gnome option at login ?
<BluesKaj> kernco, check this : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<kernco> BluesKaj, I haven't logged out yet, but I'm almost positive I do.  It hasn't remove anything from my system other than the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<kernco> BluesKaj, that's for 9.04, so there's probably going to be some packages added in 9.10 that will still be around.  I guess it's a start, though
<BUGabundo> kenyon: try aptitude
<BluesKaj> kernco, if the pkges are missing , the tutorial states that the settings are retained. It's just a matter of reinstalling the apps
<BUGabundo> I've seen it trying to remove all non necessary depencies
<BUGabundo> or try compuer janitor
<arand> BUGabundo: btw does c-janitor klear out old kernels?
<BUGabundo> yes
<kernco> I tried aptitude already
<BUGabundo> or it did at same point
<BUGabundo> kernco: same thing?
<BUGabundo> well apt is meant to install.. not clean the system
<BUGabundo> or you can try orphan something
<kernco> Yeah, ithe problem is apt just removes packages that were automatically installed to meet dependencies.
<kernco> So if you do install kubuntu-desktop on top of a system that started as ubuntu, then you can just remove kubuntu-desktop and it will remove everything.
<BUGabundo> gtkorphan
<BUGabundo> but you don't want GTK eheh
<kernco> But since all the ubuntu packages were already installed from the start, it doesn't work.
<kernco> I think what I'm going to do is get the output of 'apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop' and 'apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop' and then remove only the packages that appear in ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> kernco: try gtkorphan 1st
<kernco> BUGabundo: That only found about 10 orphaned packages
<BUGabundo> run it again !?
<BUGabundo> its like CJ
<BUGabundo> needs several runs!
<kernco> I did
<BUGabundo> also start removing packages and that will increase
<penguin42> CJ is a bit over enthusiastic sometimes - e.g. packages you've installed by dpkg -i it often tries to remove
<BUGabundo> penguin42: true
<BUGabundo> but YOU have to be sure what you want to remove
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> still, it is convenient as you say - especially for removing old kernels
<BUGabundo> I usually remove them by hand on synaptic
<BUGabundo> while installing new ones
<BUGabundo> but anyone running devel versions knows that
<BUGabundo> we gather a bunch of them
<penguin42> nod
<kernco> I think I got most of them
<drazter> hi, the koala seems to have major graphic driver problem, after i installed recommended drivers and restarted it it freezed as a black and green screen with shattered pixels and 4-5 ubuntu logos
<drazter> i have a ATI graphics card
<drazter> any ideas?
<rski> ati :)
<drazter> :D
<BUGabundo> drazter: try the drivers in the PPA
<drazter> ATI Radeon HD 3200 :) on x64 koala release on hp 6735s laptop
<drazter> also .. drag and drop items doesnt work on taskbar
<BUGabundo> did It ever?
<drazter> dunno it worked on jaunty, and i just got the koala
<drazter> also..  Places / Computer doesnt work.. (it worked ) but it broke down
<yofel> drazter: places / computer: remove any package that has ubuntuone in it
<BUGabundo> yofel: stop asking user to remove U1
<BUGabundo> its meant to be part of Koala and Canonical strategy
<BUGabundo> if it is broken it will be fixed
<yofel> ok, will do
<drazter> well im pretty impressed so far..
<BUGabundo> at least mention the bug, and explain what's happening and that users should consider to add it back when fixed
<drazter> even though its alpha.. its a lot faster..
<drazter> loading ~20 sec .. :)
<drazter> and flawless sound..
<penguin42> yeh I think it's doing parallel initialisation of some devices and I think Gnome is a bit faster
<penguin42> drazter: I wish I had the flawless sound
<drazter> whats wrong with your sound?
<penguin42> clicks and pops
<drazter> ah
<drazter> i fixed that
<penguin42> how?
<drazter> what player ?
<drazter> are you using?
<penguin42> rhythmbox
<drazter> well
<drazter> try vlc
<drazter> sudo apt-get install vlc
 * penguin42 is reasonably sure it's a generic pulse problem
<penguin42> or pulse+kernel
<drazter> no.. its the player
<drazter> i got clicks and pops also
<drazter> but i changed my players output
<drazter> From ALSA to UNIX OSS audio output.. and after that it was awsome
<penguin42> drazter: Ah well that's because by changing it to OSS you probably made it bypass pulse
<penguin42> pulse intercepts alsa
<BluesKaj> drazter, penguin42 , yeah I gave up on amarok and rhythmbox and xmms2 ...they all had problems , but so far so good with VLC
<BUGabundo> 19 sec boot here WOOT
<drazter> yeah
<drazter> ~20 sec here
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'd bet it's a case of them going through pulse though
<BUGabundo> penguin42: you need to try diff PA modes
<drazter> dunno, but im listening some HQ  electronics @1000+ bitrate  ( Kraftwerk ) on my HQ AKG headphones .. and its flawless..
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I've tried lots of them
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I think pulse is just trying to be too ambitious with it's real time requirements to be honest
<BUGabundo> penguin42: have you filed a bug and pinged dtchen on it?
<BUGabundo> right now: true
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yep, he's been following it for a while
<BUGabundo> ok
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Have you any idea why we don't run with preemption in the kernel?
<BUGabundo> then its way above my role :)
<Twigathy> Is that 19 seconds from BIOS or from grub?
<BluesKaj> well penguin42 , I'm not sure about the pulse audio debate ,  thought it had to do with the alsa/pulse configuration , but I'm still confused about the culprit
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Frustrating thing is it worked solid a few versions ago and then it broke
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: from bootchart :)
<BUGabundo> let me get it
<Twigathy> oh
<Twigathy> I don't know if I can use bootchart or not. Silly setup fail. c_c
<Twigathy> What does it require? /boot with some space on it?
<drazter> hmm folders settings aren't being remembered?
<drazter> :D
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/karmic/blubug-karmic-20090718-2.png.php
<BUGabundo> drazter: just filed that bug
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: sudo apt-get install bootchart-java OR pybootchart
<BUGabundo> and some disk space on /var/log/bootchart
<Twigathy> ok
<Twigathy> I'd be interested to see what mine does :)
<Twigathy> In fact, I'll reboot to linux, install bootchart and reboot again. brb. :D
<Twigathy> (Am in windowz playing games c_c)
<drazter> Windows works better on ubuntu virtualboxed than originally installed :D:D:D:D
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/karmic/blubug-karmic-20090718-1.png.php?z&p=full-image
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: also AFTER try to profile your boot
 * penguin42 is also getting momentary screen blanks - very odd
<drazter> This is Linux land ! In silent nights you can hear Windows machines rebooting! :D:D
<BUGabundo> drazter: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589024
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589024 in Views: All "View mode always changes to Icons" [Normal,Needinfo]
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yeah I get that too
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Have you got a bug for it?
<BUGabundo> like screensaver kicks in after just a few secs
<BUGabundo> penguin42: no
<penguin42> is just finding I'm typing a way and it blanks - but not locking
<BUGabundo> yep
<yofel> BUGabundo: do you have something like gvfs-metadata? I don't
<penguin42> are you on intel graphics or something else?
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BUGabundo> just replied to it
<drazter> nope no gvfs-metadata here also..
<BUGabundo> penguin42: nvidia
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hmph, not intel xserver then - any idea what to file it against?
 * BUGabundo should begin to learn to use REPLY on bugzilla.gnome.org :(
<BUGabundo> penguin42: GPM ?
<penguin42> why GPM?
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: well, it's installing bootchart now.... =)
<Twigathy> update-initramfs takes forever c_c
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: choose either java or python
<Twigathy> yup, installed the -java package
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: old versions had a few bugs with python
<BUGabundo> should be fixed now
<Twigathy> cool
<BUGabundo> and bring much less cruft
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Want to join me on bug 401441 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401441 in ubuntu "Screenblanks while in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401441
 * penguin42 pats ubottu
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ahaha
<penguin42> aha?
 * Twigathy should get rid of some of his old kernels... got a 2.6.27-something in there >_<
<BUGabundo> penguin42: no package?
<BUGabundo> come on! do you want it be left there to rote?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Which package do you reckon?
 * BUGabundo slaps Twigathy for wasting space! it's a rare commodity !
<penguin42> That's why I asked if you had it on Intel graphics, I can't even assign to xserver-intel which normally takes most of my abuse
<BUGabundo> penguin42: either GPM or screensaver manager
<Twigathy> on a 256MB /boot, yes, it is... >_<
<Twigathy> ahha, finished... time to reboot to let it generate a logfile-thingy
<penguin42> BUGabundo: OK, I've flipped it to gnome-screensaver; either they'll fess up to it or flame me crispy
<BUGabundo> daqrn
<BUGabundo> I was doingit too
<BUGabundo> that's why LP blew
<penguin42> Slllloooow
<penguin42> :-)
<Twigathy> woo
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: how long?
<Twigathy> er, some...
<Twigathy> oh cool, it made the PNG itself...
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: I meant time to boot!!
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> post it NOW
<BUGabundo> we want to see
<Twigathy> two sec
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> 1
<BUGabundo> 2
<Twigathy> >_<
<BUGabundo> its over
<drazter> :D
 * BUGabundo wonders if there is any stats bot for #ubuntu+1
<Twigathy> www.twigathy.com/corona-karmic-20090719-1.png
<andresmujica> bugabundo:  http://ubuntustats.dnsalias.net/
<Twigathy> enjoy my hacky 0 disk utilisation for most of boot ;)
<andresmujica> hmm.. not for ubuntu+1 thou :/
<Twigathy> ipconfig takes 2.5 seconds? man. :/
<BUGabundo> thanks andre
<BUGabundo> thanks andresmujica
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: my chart is there - time was 20secs :)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: try to profile it
<Twigathy> how do I do that?
<BUGabundo> on grub at boot (one time only)
<BUGabundo> edit it, and add "profile" to the end of the kernel stanza
<Twigathy> okay... what'll that do? Spit out another logfile or...?
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: order files on boot. making it faster
<Twigathy> ah, nifty...
<BUGabundo> I've seen gains of 5 secs
<Twigathy> I will reboot again. (and again after the profile, I guess). brb. :)
<andresmujica> bugabundo: adding ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> oops andresmujica.
<BUGabundo> I'm #1 there and don't even talk much there :\\\
<BUGabundo> 6740 lines , 39508 words
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: how do I get my pic there?!
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> point me to the link and i'll add it
<andresmujica> well if i can manage to  access the server...
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: I assume when I appended 'profile' bootchart didn't run at all? Or do I need to tell it to run per-boot? :S
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: not sure. I've seen versions of bootchart that skip on profile
<BUGabundo> and some that work
<BUGabundo> if it doesn't run, just reboot again
<Twigathy> also: now that profile has been run, what did it change?
<BUGabundo> order of files on disk
<BluesKaj> takes over a minute from grub to wallpaper on my setup
<BluesKaj> including login pw etc
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: pics or it didn't happen :)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, ??
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: get bootchart and then let me know, so we can hack it to mesure post login
<BUGabundo> like I do
<BluesKaj> post login ok
<penguin42> is profile a kernelism or something else?
<BluesKaj> which bootchart ?
<BluesKaj> java or gui?
<BluesKaj> python it is, not ajava fan
<Twigathy> nope, still 20 seconds :)
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> ok now lets hack it a bit
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: open $ gksu gedit /etc/rc5.d/S99stop-bootchart
<BUGabundo> on line 41 add a sleep
<BUGabundo> 	sleep 30;
<BUGabundo> I have 30 but you can play with it
<BUGabundo> I used to have 90 :))
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: then reboot
<BUGabundo> hey arpu
<Twigathy> brb then :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, last time I did "profile", it actually made it take LONGER to boot!
<DanaG> ... because it precached files it really didn't need to precache.
<Twigathy> loo
<Twigathy> l
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: http://twigathy.com/corona-karmic-20090719-3.png
<DanaG> loo?
<DanaG> =þ
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Heya
<BUGabundo> DanaG: it takes longer on the 1st boot
<DanaG> My latest  boot: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/EliteBook-karmic-20090719-1.png
<BUGabundo> then should be faster
<DanaG> I mean, it actually made ALL boots take longer.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: strange
<DanaG> Increased the readahead-list time without reducing the other time.
<BUGabundo> purge the ..... package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am in contact with the kile developers for the infamous spell-checker bug and I need to tell them the right way to compile a package in ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I usually do
<BUGabundo> and reisntall
<penguin42> readahead-list is depressing
 * penguin42 wonders how you tune what's in that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> (sorry for multiline!)        apt-get source kile; apt-get build-dep kile; cd kile..... ; debian/rules binary
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am sure the latter is stupid
<DanaG> Hmm, so how can I speed up my boot?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I gave up on the UEFI booting -- the kernel refused to load the initramfs.
<DanaG> And I got odd things like: /proc/cmdline: no such file or directory
<BUGabundo> DanaG: love to see your boot hang for 3 secs
 * penguin42 finds /etc/readahead I wonder how/what is supposed to maintain that
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I reduced from 1:40 to 28 reinstaling
<DanaG> why the heck is there an ipconfig started by udev?
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: 18 secs boots now!
<Twigathy> lol
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: is this with or without login?
<Twigathy> I don't think I could get mine down without taking out some services
<Twigathy> (mpd + mpdscribble, nfs mounts ...)
<Twigathy> mdadm seems to take a while too
<DanaG> hmm, what can I do to speed up my boot?
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: http://img.bugabundo.net/eyetumb64.png
<DanaG> ... and what's with that 3-second delay?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no idea. but I've seen it on several boots
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: depends on the hacked version you are looking at
 * penguin42 wonders why readahead-list is done on it's own rather than in parallel with other stuff 
<DanaG>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/rsyslog.postinst: line 70: local: can only be used in a function
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: I mean the 18 secs
 * Le-Chuck_ITA wonders why one should install postfix with devscripts...
<penguin42> DanaG: I'd try disabling S01readahead and see what difference it actually made - now it might actually be slower or slower when it gets into teh desktop
<syn-ack> Le-Chuck_ITA, You wonder quite a bit, dont ya? :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> syn-ack: i do :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> syn-ack: you can't imagine how many sub-wonderings about postfix I have in mind
<syn-ack> How goes it this fine day, everyone?
 * DanaG tries it...
<syn-ack> Le-Chuck_ITA, Considering its Postfix, yes I can
<syn-ack> I love Postfix but man it can be quite a b**CH to get running nicely
<penguin42> most of the mta's are the same - with different bits being hard
<Le-Chuck_ITA> syn-ack: but fundamentally, I don't absolutely need postfix on my laptop and *am not going to* configure my mail server with authentication into it
<syn-ack> hehehe\
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/EliteBook-karmic-20090719-2.png
<DanaG> Took longer.
<DanaG> Hmm, any other ideas?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: get a faster disk :)
<BUGabundo> ohh remove usplash
<penguin42> cupsd seems to be taking a second or two to startup - do you remote print to it?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: your modprob is killing the boot
<BUGabundo> ntfs???
<BUGabundo> lose that
<BUGabundo> DanaG: using 3G?
<cPF> has someone seen putty sessions hanging open when exiting on Ubuntu karmic? the SSH process goes "defunct"
<BUGabundo> modem manager  / nm is making the system wait a bit too
<DanaG> Nope, no 3G modem.
<BUGabundo> cPF: putty? on  a system with native SSh?
<DanaG> Why is putty even starting as a daemon?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: any form of modem required?
<cPF> BUGabundo: putty on remote side and ubuntu as server, i had the suspicion it is ecryptfs related
<DanaG> Nope, not really.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: you may be able to loose MM and then gain 2 secs
<cPF> secondly processes don't terminate when i press ctrl+c, or even with plain killall (tail -100f messages for example)
<penguin42> cPF: do they die on a kill -9 of that process?
<cPF> yes
<cPF> i wonder if it is just me
<DanaG> gotta' go for now.
<cPF> i have plain /etc/inputrc so that's not the issue.. it used to work
<penguin42> cPF: Well I can ctrl-c from an ssh to my own box
<cPF> ok
<penguin42> (just tried with the tail -f /var/log/messages
<cPF> ok, now i see that the putty hanging is PAM related
<cPF> works after disabling PAM in sshd_config
<penguin42> odd
<DreadKnight> how do i set up autologin in karmic?
<cPF> manually in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<DreadKnight> argh >_< thanks cPF
<DreadKnight> not cool
<cPF> graphical config was removed due to upgrading gdm
<DreadKnight> i've noticed
<DreadKnight> linux.... all about the regressions :D
<BUGabundo> DreadKnight: AFAIK you can't, via GUI
<BUGabundo> DreadKnight: s/linux/floss devel/
<DreadKnight> BUGabundo, yup :3
<cPF> it seems they are introducing more bugs as the release date closes in
<DreadKnight> cPF, it's always like that indeed
<cPF> this ctrl+c bug is so annoying
<cPF> what does it say when you type "stty"?
<cPF> i have -brkint -imaxbel
<cPF> which seems wrong?
<cPF> never had this bad regression in the unstable gentoo land :P
<andresmujica> bugabundo:   done http://ubuntustats.dnsalias.net/ubuntu+1.html
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> d'oh
<BUGabundo> now there are only TWO avatares andresmujica LOLOL
<BUGabundo> hooo a first pic of Hobbsee !!
<BUGabundo> guys we need more avatar pics from YOU to fill in at http://ubuntustats.dnsalias.net/ubuntu+1.html
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: syn-ack penguin42 dupondje yofel Twigathy BluesKaj ^^^^^^^^^^
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, Looking for a pic right now.
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, I'm still trying to get opensync to play nicely with my winmo PDA
<BUGabundo> I was going to say I don't remember syn-ack talking too much, bit then I remember it was from just today
 * BUGabundo headslap
<syn-ack> heh
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: I like wammy better
<syn-ack> wammy?
<syn-ack> Details man, Details. :P
<BUGabundo> wammu
<Twigathy> meep
<BUGabundo> !info wammu
<BUGabundo> !info gammu
<ubottu> wammu (source: wammu): GTK application to control your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.30.1-2 (karmic), package size 542 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<ubottu> gammu (source: gammu): mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.0-1 (karmic), package size 273 kB, installed size 712 kB
<syn-ack> And that will work with Windows Mobile?
<BUGabundo> try it and let us know
<BUGabundo> I don't have any win machine :)
<syn-ack> HAH
<syn-ack> all you had to do was say "I dont know but we do need a tester." :P
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: well http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/v227/1381/37/n284000736_5609.jpg is my facebook profile image >_<
<Twigathy> I don't think there are pictures of me where I don't look drunk, stoned or generally bad c_c
<BUGabundo> ahahaahah
<Twigathy> Then at the other extreme is SUPER HIGH RES graduation photo which isn't terribly flattering either: http://twigathy.com/Grad-blah.jpeg
<Twigathy> </offtopic> :D
<BUGabundo> true
 * BUGabundo laughs at Twigathy mini eyebrows 
<Twigathy> c_c
<BUGabundo> did you burn them on a chemist class ?! hehhe
<Twigathy> Vaguely more on-topic... does anybody here use twitux? It seems to have totally stopped doing anything useful recently
<Twigathy> pass, I don't know :o they are just blonde-coloured, so very feint
<Giles> I am trying to write a data DVD in brasero, with karmic
<Giles> It doesn't seem to detect my DVD writer, so I ran brasero with -g
<Giles> That wasn't really much help to me.
<Giles> What would some good diagnostic steps to take be?
<BUGabundo> Giles: known bug
<Giles> BUGabundo: is there a workaround?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> look at LP for the bug
<BUGabundo> I don't have it with me
<Giles> BUGabundo:  I don't know what bug# it would be, nor what you mean by LP.
<dupondje> hi guys :D
<Giles> hi dupondje
<dupondje> damn, sound is death again :P
<BUGabundo> !launchpad | Gilles
<ubottu> Gilles: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> dupondje: 50% of my boots end with sound muted
<BUGabundo> I haven't found a reason for it
<Giles> BUGabundo: Which bug were you referring to?
<BUGabundo> !launchpad | Gilles
<dupondje> argh, I can't start pulseaudio manually anymore :(
<BUGabundo> dupondje: $ pulseaudio -k
<dupondje> upstart starting it ?
<dupondje> BUGabundo: I know, but its getting restarted by something ;)
<BUGabundo> do that several times until it dies for good and then auto restart
<Giles> !launchpad | Giles
<ubottu> Giles, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> dupondje: its meant like that
<BUGabundo> ahahaahah bot
<BUGabundo> !launchpad > Gilles
<BUGabundo> doh s/gilles/giles
<Giles> My name is Giles not Gilles
<BUGabundo> !launchpad > Giles
<ubottu> Giles, please see my private message
<dupondje> BUGabundo: yea ofc, but I would like to get it started with debug
<BUGabundo> dupondje: there used to be a conf to make PA not auto spawn
<BUGabundo> dupondje: $ gksu gedit /etc/pulse/client.conf
<BUGabundo> line 26 to false
<dupondje> E: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<dupondje> E: alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<dupondje> E: alsa-sink.c: We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<Giles> BUGabundo:  ok so LP = Launchpad, now, there are hundreds of bugs there, I have already been using google to try to find someone with the same problem, but wasn't able to find anything specific.
<BUGabundo> Giles: let me ask around
<Giles> maybe this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/293556
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 293556 in brasero "Brasero doesn't recognize usb ARCHOS CDRW" [Low,Incomplete]
<dupondje> Giles: whats the problem ?
<Giles> Brasero doesn't recognise my CDRW
<Giles> I mean DVDRW
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/397776
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397776 in brasero "Unable to find any device" [Low,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> hey geser
<Giles> BUGabundo: well I am using 2.27.4    Also comments in the bug suggest It works when run as root, but it doesn't for me.
<dupondje> Is it possible to force reload a module
<dupondje> without needing to reboot ? :P
<Giles> rmmod
<Giles> and modprobe
<dupondje> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable
<dupondje> :P
<Giles> I think you can force it.
<Giles> -f
<Giles> its dangerous though
<cPF> how do you replace config files by the fresh originals?
<dupondje> doesn't work ;)
<Giles> dupondje: oh well.
<Giles> dupondje:  its in use probably.
<Giles> use lsmod
<dupondje> U can't mean it I will need to reboot ;)
<Giles> cPF: You can un-install the package using    apt-get --purge remove
<Giles> if thats what you want.
<cPF> i tried, but it somehow found my old configs
<cPF> there seems to be a backup somewhere
<Giles> cPF: not sure then sorry.
<BUGabundo> cPF: they are on mem, until cleared and not in use
<BUGabundo> so purge, reboot, reinstall
<cPF> BUGabundo: pretty sure not.. i'm just trying to restore /etc/ssh/sshd_config and they seem to be in "debconf-db"
<BUGabundo> stupid PA.... needme to kill it 15 TIMES!!!! darn resistent guy!
<BUGabundo> cPF: purge is supposed to remove any evidence of it. if it doesn't it's a bug
<BUGabundo> please file it accordingly
<dupondje> wtf
<dupondje> now I have some 'cracking'
<dupondje> but still no audio :(
<dupondje> fixed :D
<dupondje> damn shit ;)
<ikonia> please control your language
<dupondje> excuses ikonia  :)
<dupondje> it was the frustration of the moment :)
<ikonia> please controls it in future
<DreadKnight> please express your anger.
<ikonia> DreadKnight: please don't try to provoke, all ubuntu channels have a family friendly/non-cursing policy
<DreadKnight> my family doesn't hands out on IRC, this place is only for frustrated geeks :D
<DreadKnight> just messing with you man
<ikonia> DreadKnight: I'm not joking so :D doesn't help
<ikonia> DreadKnight: I'm explaining the channel policy to a user, who has politley agreed to it, don't try to change/provoke it
<DreadKnight> chill out dude xD
<ikonia> DreadKnight: no, please don't try to provoke things, and doing :D and xD doesn't help.
<DreadKnight> you're a funny guy :)
<ikonia> DreadKnight: please drop the topic now, and keep in mind for future reference, don't try to provoke things
<DreadKnight> "please insert coin to continue...."
<BUGabundo> back
<dupondje> OpenOffice startup image is wrong btw
<dupondje> OpenOffice 3.0 ...
<dupondje> its 3.1 ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> its usual bug
<BUGabundo> I think that one hit *every* OOo version
<BUGabundo> what the cli command to list battery and temperature?
<BUGabundo> I think it was acpi something
<BUGabundo> btu not working
<dupondje> sensors :P
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> but I need to get that and put the applet
<BUGabundo> this is why I hate to reinstall
<BUGabundo> everything is missing
<yofel> BUGabundo: it *is* acpi
<schristie> how do I change my display brightness?
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, Thats what kickstarts are for
<syn-ack> ;)
<BUGabundo> $ acpi
<BUGabundo> The program 'acpi' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: bash: acpi: command not found
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> that's somewhat... wrong
<dtchen> acpi was demoted to universe some time ago
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen. welcome
<dtchen> hi
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I think I already asked you this, but why the two volume applets?
<BUGabundo> and how can I regain the old full control volume levers?
<BUGabundo> I formated and now I can't see it, so no way to choose MIC from both I have
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i don't have two volume applets; gnome-volume-control-pulse is no longer in the repository. See the rdepends for it (implying that it has been replaced):
<dtchen> Version: 2.27.4-0ubuntu2
<dtchen> Replaces: gnome-volume-control-pulse
<dtchen> (that's gnome-media)
<billybigrigger> i have 2 volume controls
<dtchen> for a fresh user?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> reinstalled last week
<dtchen> i don't have access to a gui, so i can't verify it
<billybigrigger> one looks to be for sound preferences, and the other is volume applet
<dtchen> BUGabundo: you can still use pavucontrol as a stop-gap measure
<BUGabundo> dtchen: this is fresh install! just did it on Friday! even live cd add them
<BUGabundo> dtchen: of course I installed pavu. but I see no way to choose between two mics :/
<dtchen> BUGabundo: in the input devices tab?
<dtchen> are they not listed?
<BUGabundo> only see monitor internal audio and internal audio dtchen
<dtchen> BUGabundo: can you pastebin your alsa-info output?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> ohh right now I only have one mic plug-in (the on board). the other is from head phones
<BUGabundo> does that matter dtchen?
<schristie> so, is there a way in karmic to lower my screen's brightness?
<schristie> and maybe even get my brightness buttons to work?
<BUGabundo> schristie: laptop buttons work for me, but the bright applet doesn't.
<dupondje> can somebody check: open gnome-terminal, open a new tab while in homedir, and the new tab opens dir in / instead of homedir :(
<BUGabundo> but it does work on the bright configuration
<BUGabundo> dupondje: I've open a bug for something like that early on karmic
<dtchen> schristie: there are a couple ways at least if the necessary interfaces are exposed. you _may_ be able to do it via devicekit; you should be able to do it if you install acpi and meddle in /proc
<dtchen> dupondje: that's a dupe
<BUGabundo> it changed when opening  a new tab from inside another running cli app
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes. what sort of headphones are they? usb?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: nope. jack
<dtchen> BUGabundo: oh. in that case it shouldn't matter.
<schristie> dtchen how?
<dtchen> schristie: "how" to which?
<billybigrigger> dupondje, when i open a new tab in my home, it opens in my home
<schristie> dtchen whichever is more likely to work
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: but if you open MAN and try again, you won't! !!!!!
<billybigrigger> man empathy, then open a new tab opens in my home dir
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: man nano ; ctrl+t; http://dossy.org/2007/10/character-counting-plugin-for-pidgin/
<dtchen> schristie: i have no idea which is more likely to work; you haven't provided any additional hw info. Still, please see /proc/acpi/video/VGA/*/brightness
<BUGabundo> eerr
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: man nano ; ctrl+t; bugabundo@BluBUG:/usr/share/man$
<BUGabundo> dtchen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/401513
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401513 in alsa-driver "two volume applets in karmic" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<billybigrigger> only when you have an app running
<billybigrigger> ic now :P
<schristie> dtchen I don't see video under /proc/acpi
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, was it you saying you had gotten your webcam working the other day?
<dtchen> schristie: then you don't have that option available to you. the wiki also has information about hotkey debugging.
<dupondje> BUGabundo: in alsa-driver ?
<dtchen> dupondje: that's the default package that the apport hook uses.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: if you use pavucontrol, it's likely due to the card profile
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i presume in the configuration tab that you have output analog + input analog selected?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the method that always works is definitely suboptimal from a UX perspective: alsamixer
<dtchen> BUGabundo: namely, the 'Input Source',x elements
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo / dtchen - bug 401513 is because we're currently shipping mixer-applet and gnome-volume-control-applet in karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401513 in alsa-driver "two volume applets in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401513
<chrisccoulson> the mixer-applet will be disabled next time gnome-applets is uploaded
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: great
<andresmujica> dtchen,bugabundo just made the dirty work (closing it :P )
<tanath> ok, i'm having serious graphical issues right now
<tanath> even on VTs
<BUGabundo> dtchen: output analog + input analog  yes
<dupondje> there are alot of issues :(
<tanath> gah, i can't even read anything
<dupondje> gvfs for samba broken / aptitude download display broken
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: I just open that so dtchen would have an update alsa log
<dtchen> andresmujica: i marked it a dupe
<tanath> can anyone help me get compiz working? http://pastebin.ca/1500518
<tanath> updated with dmesg output: http://pastebin.ca/1500519
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-19
<rrva> Hi! I need a guide similar to http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS_for_dm-crypt#Encrypted_swap_with_suspend-to-disk_support for ubuntu
<rrva> anyone?
<Daekdroom> Has anyone noticed nautilus is using too much memory?
<Daekdroom> I just realized it's using 160MB :|
<Daekdroom> turns out bug 174809 is kinda old.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174809 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus using more and more memory (depending on the system up-time)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174809
<DanaG> hmm, is there still both "remove drive" and "eject" in Nautilus?
<DanaG> The way Win7 describes things is nice: if I have an eSATA CD drive, it gives two options: "Eject Disk Name (F:)" and "Remove HL-DT-ST GSA-T50L Optical Drive".
<Daekdroom> DanaG, as far as I remember, that same thing also happens in nautilus
<Daekdroom> I remember getting confused about which one using to unplug my cellphone.
<DanaG> The key is it's not just "safely remove" and "eject" -- it gives the name. Eject *disk name* versus remove *drive name*
<Daekdroom> So, there is a difference between unmouting something and unplugging it..
<DanaG> Yeah, unmount is a third state.
<DanaG> Analogy: USB SD reader in my dad's desktop: "eject" on drive leter ejects card; "safely remove" removes reader itself, requiring a reboot to get it back.
<DanaG> er, letter.
<DanaG> I also kind of wish we had a "device attached" sound.
<gord> anyone using nvidia on maverick able to confirm really poor 2d performance?
<IdleOne> gord: what do you mean by poor?
<gord> IdleOne, gtk takes forever to do anything, scroll windows. render things, anything. happens on my two nvidia machines
<IdleOne> nope, nothing like that for me so far
<om26er> gord, that might be appmenu-gtk causing..
<gord> om26er, already removed that
<IdleOne> I do have one issue when trying to play Assault Cube but for the life of me I am not able to describe it :/
<gord> xorgs cpu just hits 99% on my dual core as well, its crazy
<gord> and very much not fun
<ripps> Is it safe to resize my ext4 partitions? I want to shrink my root partition and expand my /home
<om26er> ripps, resizing is not safe but worked for me everytime I tried
<ripps> om26er: I've pretty much filled my /home, but I have a ton unused space in /, so I was hoping I could get a little more space.
<ripps> What would be the safest way to go about it?
<om26er> ripps, start the live session and use gparted there I guess.
<ripps> that's what I figured
<Andre_Gondim> what is the software that will replace f-stop?
<Andre_Gondim> what is the software that will replace f-spot?
<G_A_C> shotwell?
<Andre_Gondim> yeah, thanks
<h00k> Yep
<Daekdroom> When is shotwell replacing F-spot anyway? o.o
<om26er> Daekdroom, soon
<om26er> my guess next week.
<duffydack> I have lucid with just / /home and swap.  I have 30gig spare at the end for maverick, can I install maverick with a /boot partition and not affect lucid?
<toabctl> i updated to 10.10 and now my computer is very very slow. the led of the harddisk is blinking all the time. any known bugs about this?
<toabctl> eg installation of unity needs about 20 minutes and evolution does not start
<yofel> toabctl: can you check with 'iotop' what is using your hdd all the time? Or does you system maybe use swap excessively?
<toabctl> yofel, evolution is using 99%
<yofel> hm, then the question is why, I personally don't use it so I can't help you, you'll have to wait for someone else who might know more
<DrHalan> anyone using the network-indicator here?
<duffydack> to answer my own question, it`ll be fine.  just tried it in a vm.
<DrHalan> what question duffydack
<yofel> duffydack: it should be fine, only thing that might interfere is grub
<duffydack> yofel, I told it not to install grub.
<duffydack> I just booted lucid and ran update-grub and
<DrHalan> do you guys have a update-grub being triggered when a new kernel gets installed?
<duffydack> done
<DrHalan> because i always have to call it manually
<duffydack> so whats good about this btrfs...
<yofel> duffydack: that should work fine then
<DrHalan> duffydack: it has build in raid and backups
<duffydack> DrHalan,  hmm, I dont have any raid setups, and I do my own backups.
<DrHalan> duffydack: if you cahnge a file in btrfs it does not overwrite it but instead creates a new one. that makes it possible to undo changes
<DrHalan> its not static time based backups
<DrHalan> you should do those anyways in case your harddsik may break
<duffydack> DrHalan, ah.  so it uses more disk space
<DrHalan> afaik it removes old files if free space gets rare but im not an expert
<duffydack> DrHalan, does it have that 5% nonsense like ext?
<DrHalan> ?
<duffydack> reserved space
<DrHalan> you mean swap?
<duffydack> first thing I do after every install is tune2fs -m 0
<Andre_Gondim> after the last update, when I rebooting Ubuntu, my ubuntu freezing after GDM and I needed to reinstall
<duffydack> ok here goes, real world install :0
<DrHalan> what does that doo
<DrHalan> a duffydack is gone..
<yofel> DrHalan: you can set reserved space that is only writable by the root user so a regular user can't fill up the whole disk and make system services break for out of space issues
<yofel> by default reserved space is 5%
<DrHalan> woa..
<DrHalan> and that area is still labled free by nautilus?
<yofel> not sure
<yofel> it should be labled used I think
<DrHalan> but 5% is like 6 gb on my system
<DrHalan> wtf..
<yofel> well, that percentage is from the times of 1GB hdds ^^
<DrHalan> yeah but why isn'T there a fixed size as limit
<yofel> use tune2fs -m <percentage> to change it
<yofel> dunno
<DrHalan> well i sitl have like 15 gbs free so i don'T bother..
<DrHalan> 6gb is like the leftover of WoW when i deleted it from wine ^^
<yofel> ok, it seems '-r' is a fixed value
<yofel> [ -r reserved-blocks-count ]
<yofel> [ -m reserved-blocks-percentage ]
<duffydack> my god that was worse than installing win3.11
<duffydack> it took me over an hour to get to 67% installing/configuring/preparing using the alternate installer,  just as I was about to say Enough and reboot, it locked.
<duffydack> I`ll wait for a daily-live that will let me choose to not install grub (the last 2 or 3 wont let me)
<tmzt> duffydack: it locked? changing vt didn't help?
<duffydack> tmzt, nope.  I proceeded to alt+sysrq rseiub but after the e it dropped me back to an error with installer so I could abort it.  this was alpha2,  burned onto a usb stick with startup disk creator in lucid.
<jwatt> when I try to install 10.10 alpha 2 from DVD, after selecting English and choosing Install, I just get a black window with a blinking cursor in the top left
<jwatt> is that a known issue?
<ZykoticK9> jwatt, it sounds like it might be a problem with plymouth if you don't see any graphics when the computer starts.  What gfx card are you using?  Do you know if the LiveCD for 10.10 (and 10.04 for that matter) work correctly?
<jwatt> I know I have a late 2008 macbook pro
<jwatt> I can look up the graphics card for that, but I don't know the answer to the other questions, ZykoticK9
<jwatt> the flashing cursor would seem to suggest to me that it could be something other than a graphics problem though
<jwatt> and note that the install doesn't seem to start
<jwatt> (as opposed to this being a problem after installing)
<ZykoticK9> jwatt, sorry man, I've never owned any apple hardware and have no insights at all into getting it working.  Best of luck man.  "lspci | grep -i vga" should tell you your graphics info.
<jwatt> NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT graphics processor
<jwatt> from my mbp's specs http://support.apple.com/kb/sp499
<jwatt> fair enough
<ZykoticK9> jwatt, does bug #550950 apply to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550950 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Blank screen with nvidia drivers on Macbook Pro 5,5 13.3"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550950
<jwatt> ZykoticK9: from the sounds of it that's a completely blank screen - no output at all - so probably a graphics problem
<jwatt> which sounds a bit different to the flashing white cursor that I have - which sounds like something is stalled
<ZykoticK9> jwatt, i get a couple seconds of flashing cursor before plymouth loads with my nvidia right now
<jwatt> plymouth is used to start the installer too?
<ZykoticK9> jwatt, are you still in #ubuntu channel as well?  see Dr_Willis's comment from a moment ago.  and we believe plymouth is used on the livecd.
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-20
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you didn't ping me back, I forgot to check :(
<BUGabundo> I'm pretty sure one of my ALL DISC backups has an older version :P
<Guest2741> unable to boot to GUI with 2.6.35-6 -7 -8 -9. get to the Ubuntu splash and then it goes black. any suggestions?
<IdleOne__> How in the world do people live without a GUI :/
<Jordan_U> IdleOne__: I remember back with Ubuntu 5.10 I had to do it fairly often :)
<Jordan_U> Most of my early learning on using the terminal I learned when I broke X :)
<IdleOne__> Jordan_U: agreed but I am stuck here with 4 kernels to load and nothing loading
<Jordan_U> IdleOne__: Can you elaborate a bit?
<IdleOne__> I should of known better then to restart when the system suggested it lol
<IdleOne__> unable to boot to GUI with 2.6.35-6 -7 -8 -9. get to the Ubuntu splash and then it goes black. any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne__: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<IdleOne__> I didn't try to boot to recovery. I figured I would boot to text mode by adding text to the grub line
<Jordan_U> Did you also remove "quiet splash"?
<IdleOne__> let me try booting to recovery mode and see what happens. I'll ping you when/if I get back. I did not remove quiet splash
<IdleOne__> guess I should and see what errors I get
<IdleOne__> I'll be back.
<IdleOne> back still in text mode
<IdleOne> tried booting to recovery and when I selected boot failsafe X I got a Fatal error: no screens found
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: did you get what I last said?
<IdleOne> Well I been meaning to try out Kubuntu hehe
<IdleOne> maybe I'll just do a clean install
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Yes, can you pastebin your Xor.0.log?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: full path?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IdleOne> pastebin.com/aCUrxLQ6
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: ^^
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Can you try uninstalling the proprietary video drivers with the command "jockey-text"?
<IdleOne> let me try
<IdleOne>  /user/lib/pymodelues/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<IdleOne> without the typos of course
<IdleOne> How do I select/copy text in TTY?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Did you run "jockey-gtk" or "jockey-text"? If jockey-text is trying to use gtk that's a bug.
<IdleOne> jockey-text
<IdleOne> hmm, so I am sol?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Try "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*" then "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak"
<IdleOne> ok done
<IdleOne> startx?
<Jordan_U> Reboot
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: got a GUI back. thank you.
<IdleOne> no nvidia but that is fine
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: You're welcome.
<Andre_Gondim> I can't install choqok in maverick in a fresh install
<slyrus_> did a dist-upgrade today and my graphics config got hosed
<slyrus_> no screens found, whatever that means
<Jordan_U> slyrus_: Are you using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<slyrus_> no, intel h55 core i3 hdmi
<Jordan_U> slyrus_: If so try disabling them with: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*" then "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak"
<slyrus_> oh, ok. maybe I was using those drivers without realizing it.
<slyrus_> hmm... that's a problem. no /etc/X11/xorg.conf! just the failsafe
<slyrus_> removing those drivers seems to fixed things. not sure how they got installed though!
<slyrus_> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> slyrus_: You're welcome.
<twb> Why isn't ubuntu+1 listed on packages.u.c?
<yofel_> twb: server issues I believe
<|eagles0513875|> hi guys :)
<rye> anybody has experienced maverick killing nomadix ag 2100 'hotspot in a box' thing? In case I try to go online on my maverick machine, it kills network for everybody else trying to connect to that network. Lucid netbook with pretty much the same config (miredo, ipv6 lookups, ath5k-driven card) works ok
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1542599/libflashplayer.so
<|eagles0513875|> has anyone tried to install maverick on virtual box
<|eagles0513875|> im having issues where the iso is a 64bit version but  saying that the cpu is a 32bit cpu which it isnt as im running 64bit ubuntu server with gnome desktop on it for my boss
<|eagles0513875|> any ideas as to why
<Vi0L0> hi, which xserver version will 10.10 use? :)
<Vi0L0> @ www i can see that 10.10 is now using xserver 1.8, but maybe there are chances for xserver 1.9? :)
<gnomefreak> IIRC 1.9 was to be in 10.10 but i heard that a while ago. im too busy to see what version i have right now
<gnomefreak> but maybe look at the topic there is a list of stuff that made it in A2
<gnomefreak> Vi0L0: ^^^
<Vi0L0> ok, thx
<gnomefreak> np
<Vi0L0> its now 1.8, but im hoping it will be 1.9 so ati catalyst would support it not so long after final 1.9 release which will be in next month :)
<duffydack> an hour and a half later still installing... 87% yawn
<Daekdroom> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.3-1 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 168 kB
<h00k> So, are windicators proposed for Maverick? Or is this Maverick+1?
<komputes> h00k: It's possible that we could also see the new default theme evolve and benefit from experimental features that were deferred during this cycle, such as RGBA colormaps and client-side window decorations. - http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/04/ubuntu-1010-to-be-codenamed-maverick-meerkat.ars
<komputes> h00k: also good - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/333
<komputes> for more info you can take a look at the ayatana mailing list
<vish> komputes: hey!!!!!!!!!!
<komputes> or join #ayatana
<komputes> vish! my main man what up?
<vish> komputes: good ,  you are at the sprint now ?
<komputes> vish: nope, just working
<komputes> vish: you?
<vish> komputes: me neither.. just making sure you arent having fun without me ;p
<vish> err , are* having fun..
<vish> bah... whatever.. #fail...
 * vish sleeps 
<komputes> night vish, you party animal
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: thanks
<duffydack> Is there a plugin or something to have audacious display tracks in sound menu like rhythmbox does
<Daekdroom> duffydack, that sound menu function is way too fresh
<duffydack> Daekdroom, yeah, thought so :)
<Daekdroom> It's not even ready for rhythmbox, because the progressbar doesn't even work
<duffydack> Daekdroom, umm does here
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: may I delete it?
<Daekdroom> duffydack, really? so you don't have the problem in this screenshot? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52097598/Captura_de_tela.png
<duffydack> ah yeah the slider doesnt show time properly and clicking the slider just restarts the track.. thought because it moved it worked:)
<duffydack> ive only just got this installed so im still looking through it all
<Daekdroom> Ah. Thought I reported the bug for nothing.
<ricotz> somebody here who is managing the webupd8.org site?
<kangarooo> hello ive put xubuntu 10.10 on 2 comps and after all updates made that auto login happens and also dont ask for password but i cant log in anymore- doesnt auto logs and when asking pass it doesnt asks. here on this comp i made screenshot how it looks in that comp login settings. btw when installing i chose option to secure with pass and encrypt
<kangarooo> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/ekrnkopija-20100720-175511.php
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: yes, thanks for sharing
<BUGabundo_remote> np
<BUGabundo_remote> what are friends for :D
<duffydack> I dont suppose the sound menu track info thingy-me-bob is available for lucid in some backport type way ?
<geri> hi
<Italian_Plumber> I have an ISO on my machine called "maverick-desktop-i386.iso".  Is there a way for me to determine if it's Alpha 1 or Alpha 2?
<Daekdroom> Italian_Plumber, boot it up and check? o.O
<Italian_Plumber> fair enough.  Once it's booted, what would telle me which it is?
<Daekdroom> I think the installer should tell you.
<Daekdroom> In the start screen, when it tells it's alpha software.
<Italian_Plumber> ok thanks!
<yofel> Italian_Plumber: check the date when the image was created maybe or simply zsync it to make sure you get the newer image
<knittl> hi. Xorg/gnome has been feeling really sluggish for a week or so
<knittl> anyone can confirm?
<knittl> (prop. nvidia + xinerama is my current graphics solution)
<BUGabundo> knittl: tried to change theme?
<ascheel> Any known issues with 10.10 and nvidia drivers?  Running a GeForce 240m and on 10.04, the graphics flew.  In 10.10, it's like I'm running w/o hardware acceleration
<fagan> ascheel: nope
<fagan> im using them right now
<fagan> its very fast
<fagan> I played a game earlier and its good
<ascheel> fagan: what about desktop performance in compiz and whatnot?
<fagan> Im using compiz
<fagan> :)
<zakscott> nvidia non-free drivers?
<fagan> yep
<ascheel> zakscott: yes here, as well
<fagan> I cant play games with the open source drivers sadly
<fagan> needs the acceleration
<zakscott> im also without 3d acceleration for the time being, but using nouveau drivers
<fagan> the nouveau drivers dont have 3d yet
<zakscott> using gallium / libmesa its worked occasionally
<fagan> zakscott: yeah but thats no where near stable enough to push to ubuntu
<zakscott> more stable than the non-free drivers for my ion chip :)
<uncon> ascheel: thanks, sometime i forget how to use teh irssi
<ascheel> lol
<ascheel> k, I lied fagan and zakscott.  It's uncon with the issue, not me.
<fagan> zakscott: I have a old enough computer ish 2 years and the drivers are perfect
<fagan> ascheel: lol
<fagan> its fine
<ascheel> :)  Take it away!
<uncon> does anyone know of an issue with the clearlooks gtk engine on maverick?
<ascheel> since I'm half 'tarded when it comes to Linux graphics, I'm going to lurk and learn.
<fagan> uncon: dont have a clue
<Daekdroom> uncon, never heard of such thing
<fagan> not many people use clearlooks from what I remember
<uncon> whenever i use it, it seems to bog everything down
<fagan> you should file a bug about it
<uncon> using any other engine seems to be speedy
<fagan> I wouldnt knwo
<uncon> kthnx
<fagan> well it might have something to do with client side decorations
<fagan> thats new to maverick
<zakscott> maverick defaults to metacity right?
<Daekdroom> uncon, have you tried running gtkperf and comparing against other engines?
<uncon> no
<Daekdroom> zakscott, gtk-window-decorator if it can, I believe.
<uncon> Daekdroom: 11.78 vs 55.63 on total time in gtkperf
<Daekdroom> Wow. That's quite a lot.
<uncon> yeah, and my system is basicaly unresponsive while it's running in clearlooks
<knittl> BUGabundo: yes, i have ambience instead of radiance now
<knittl> no change ^^
<BUGabundo> knittl: shame....
<knittl> but i think it's a wee bit faster now
<knittl> maybe 2 %
<knittl> :D
<BUGa_TopGear> yeah I feel the same
<Daekdroom> indicator-applet is using a whole 63MB...
<Daekdroom> Killing gnome-panel set it back to 4MB used..
<Daekdroom> Does that mean it's memory leaking?
<Daekdroom> Found out what triggers it. Going to check if there's any report on launchpad about it
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-21
<poutine> Does anyone know of a vnc viewer that works with tightvnc on a windows host?
<poutine> the built in remote desktop thing just says "disconnected"
<poutine> and xvncviewer is buggy
<charlie-tca> Daekdroom: what was the trigger?
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, starting to play a track in rhythmbox or switching it increases its memory usage.
<charlie-tca> weird
<Daekdroom> I don't mean rhythmbox's, I mean indicator's.
<Daekdroom> Indeed.
<charlie-tca> We are seeing the memory usage go high using xfce4-notifyd too
<charlie-tca> Thanks though.
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, is there a bug filed on it already?
<charlie-tca> on notifyd there is
<Daekdroom> Which bug entry?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/607474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607474 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "xfce4-volumed using too much RAM" [Medium,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> hmm, that's wrong
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/497729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497729 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "notify-send doesn't work properly (dup-of: 606994)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606994 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu Lucid) "xfce4-notify doesn't support notification specs 1.1" [Medium,In progress]
<charlie-tca> We duped it because the developers are working to fix the newer one; got the fix in Maverick already and are doing a SRU to Lucid
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure if it's the same bug.
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling, too
<charlie-tca> I had hopes they were the same, or at least could get us in the area. I hope to hear tomorrow if it got fixed for the reporter
<Phibs> I can't get my mav to boot any 2.6.35 kernels
<Phibs> 2.6.32 works fine
<Phibs> any ideas
<Phibs> hewo? :)
<Phibs> PingPong!
<Phibs> anyone home?
<Phibs> nice, disabling graphical console fixed it
<toabctl> i updated to maverick and now evolution does no more start. it just uses 99% of io (checked this with iotop). any ideas?
<JViz> i'm trying to run wow on ubuntu maverick, and it crashes. I looked up the problem wine's website, and it appears to be a kernel patch in the latest kernel causing it to crash. has anyone else had this problem? how did you solve it? is it possible to install an older generic kernel?
<JViz> are there .debs for older kernels anywhere?
<void^> in lucid repos, presumably.
<JViz> ty
<geser> LP has the previous kernel debs from maverick too
<bilalakhtar> Can someone please check if bug #155930 is fixed by what is said in comment 9 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155930 in synaptic (Ubuntu) ""Unmark all" clears the package list (!)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155930
<nikolam> hm, maverick/10.10 still does not show on packages.ubuntu.com search for packages..
<Italian_Plumber> I'm getting this from the alpha 2 cd when I boot from it:  http://www.imagebam.com/image/f3210389478275
<geser> nikolam: known problem, it's being worked but it's hard to reach someone who has access to the box to fix it
<Daekdroom> Looks like Liferea gained indicator-messages support :D
<dart>  i am facing huge memory leak problem....the nautilus memory consumption reaches 150mb even after all the windows are closed...it started after i installed the new global menu to be featured in maverick...wat can i do abt it?
<Daekdroom> dart, it has already been reported
<dart> oh....has it been solved???
<Daekdroom> dart, and, well, you can kill nautilus process
<Daekdroom> Not solved.
<Daekdroom> bug 174809 in launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174809 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus using more and more memory (depending on the system up-time)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174809
<dart> wats the command?? nautilus -q?
<Daekdroom> killall nautilus
<Daekdroom> It'll restart right away with about 12MB usage
<dart> ya its 20mb for me
<dart> it ate half of my swap memory
<Daekdroom> dart, is your indicator-applet leaking?
<dart> Daekdroom, may be i m not sure....indicator appmenu is 12.5 mb and indicator applet complete is 3.5 mb
<Daekdroom> Ah. That's usual.
<Daekdroom> I'm getting to see it up to 60MB sometimes :|
<dart> Daekdroom, so its is not the culprit
<pvandewyngaerde> rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (0.1.1-0ubuntu1) ... Compiling /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/__init__.py ... SyntaxError: ('invalid syntax', ('/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/__init__.py', 70, 2, '<<<<<<< TREE\n'))
<pvandewyngaerde> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (3) pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (3)
<CardinalFang> pvandewyngaerde, whoa.  That's evil.  "dpkg -S /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/__init__.py"
<CardinalFang> Then, "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME"
<CardinalFang> What does that say?
<CardinalFang> Come tell us in #ubuntuone
<Andre_Gondim> I saw this bug too
<funkyHat> Anyone heard anything about fglrx? ⢁D. I'm still using 2.6.32 and Lucid's X.
<patdk-wk> fun
<patdk-wk> grub updated and killed my maverick system :(
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: How so?
<vish> are there no -dbgsym packages in maverick?
<BUGabundo> there are
<BUGabundo> ddebs?
<BUGabundo> I heard it changed
<BUGabundo> I think it was Pici
<BUGabundo> something about LP retracer now doing it all alone
<vish> something is weird , the ddebs only have -dbg ones..
<theoctagon> hi
<vish> there is only one -dbgsym package in the ddebs repo.
<theoctagon> here I am
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: Ok, what problem are you having with btrfs and booting exactly? Any error messages?
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: so here is what I did - booted the ubuntu 10.10 live cd
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: and then installed the btrfs-tools to be able to create a / partition with btrfs
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: I don't think that the liveCD supports installing to btrfs, use the alternate install CD.
<patdk-wk> Jordan_U, heh, grub menu pops up, any kernel I select it goes to a black screen, and that is all
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: well there is a known issue that you cannot create btrfs fses during installation process
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: ...except with the alternate install CD.
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: Even recovery mode entries?
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: that'll be worth a try :)
<patdk-wk> yep
<vish> BUGabundo: how to search packages?  forgot the linky..
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: but not today - it is late in germany :P
<BUGabundo> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: Gute nacht :)
<BUGabundo> or apt-cache search
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: naja - noch nicht - aber zu spät für ne neuinstallation in ner vbox :P
<charlie-tca__> patdk-wk: try editing the menu entry at boot, remove quiet and splash.
<patdk-wk> they shouldn't have been in there
<patdk-wk> ya, there is no quiet or splash
<charlie-tca__> Then remove the "space /" that is
<patdk-wk> heh?
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: Wen man etwas experimentell versucht ist es immer besser als man auch schläfrig ist :)
<charlie-tca__> It only shows up for me in the actual grub menu. /etc/default/grub shows the quiet splash removed, but when I boot, I have to edit every time and remove /
<vish> !info libcamel1.2-14-dbgsym
<ubottu> Package libcamel1.2-14-dbgsym does not exist in maverick
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca__: Did you re-run update-grub?
<patdk-wk> charlie-tca__, must be your issue, cause my /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't contain quiet or splash :)
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: woher kommste?
<charlie-tca__> yup, reran update-grub
<charlie-tca__> comes back every boot
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: United States, to be fair we should really stop speaking in german (or else go to #ubuntu-de) though.
<charlie-tca__> patdk-wk: I only see it when I hit the menu. I can't find it in any files
<MatBoy> was someone able to run Adobe Fireworks on Ubuntu ? Seems to be a big pain with wine
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: no problem :)
<patdk-wk> charlie-tca__, well that is not my issue :)
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca__: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: Can you try adding "set gfxpayload=text" to the menu entry (by pressing 'e' at boot)?
<charlie-tca__> Jordan_U: Not right now, but later, before I quit for the day.
<patdk-wk> hmm, boots fine now :)
<patdk-wk> so gfxpayload was killing it
<patdk-wk> I booted the old kernel, let me try the new one just to make sure, but it was affecting them all
<patdk-wk> new kernel works too
<patdk-wk> added that into defaults/grub
<patdk-wk> now I wonder why firefox opens on login now
<patdk-wk> more ubuntu one sillyness
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: Could you file a bug report about linux not booting (or at least not being able to write to the screen) without gfxpayload=text ?
<patdk-wk> wouldn't it be more than that?
<patdk-wk> cause even X wasn't loading
<patdk-wk> it failed somewhere
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: With Kernel Mode Setting (which you're using unless you're using proprietary drivers) problems with X loading are often kernel problems.
<patdk-wk> hmm
<patdk-wk> this is vmware, so no proprietary display drivers
<patdk-wk> what should it be filed against?
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: VMware may be an exception also, as I don't think the open source VMware drivers use KMS.
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: I'm not really sure to be honest :)
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: If you file it against the grub-pc package then you're likely to get someone looking at it that understands the handover from grub to linux WRT video, and then they can report it against another package as needed.
<patdk-wk> bug report is filed
<Jordan_U> patdk-wk: Thanks.
<vish> BUGabundo: it just turned out to be synaptic was acting silly!  it becomes blind when trying to search for the libcamel -dbgsym!
<vish> silly synaptic..!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> no synaptic
<BUGabundo> but xapian
<BUGabundo> maybe the index isn't updated
<vish> xapian!  reminds me of ximian :p
<edgy> Hi, I see mysql is not started automatically, what's the right way to start it every reboot with upstart?
<edgy> Hi, I see mysql is not started automatically, what's the right way to start it every reboot with upstart?
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-22
<jcole> oops
<DrHalan> mh
<DrHalan> i still have this strange mousebgu
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: ping
<yofel> morning
<MIH1406> Hi, Is Kubuntu 10.10 Alpha release? And how to upgrade to an alpha?
<yofel> MIH1406: sure https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Alpha2/Kubuntu - you can upgrade with 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d', if it doesn't show maverick you might need to enabel non-LTS upgrades
<MIH1406> it is a command line
<MIH1406> is there a GUI like Ubuntu?
<yofel> MIH1406: we don't have a gui of our own, but you can certainly use update-manager in Kubuntu too
<MIH1406> I have many repos add to the default one, can I list packages by repo?
<yofel> update-manager-kde in this case
<yofel> MIH1406: I doubt kpackagekit can do that, as far as I know ubuntus software-center can do that and muon will be able to do that once it's released
<yofel> ah, synaptic can do that too
<MIH1406> Yes but they are in Ubuntu I do not like to mix GTK with Kubuntu
<MIH1406> :)
<yofel> muon will be able to do that, it's a synaptic like package manager for kubuntu currently in development
<yofel> as kpackagekit is... rather lacking in features
<yofel> MIH1406: you can try it out here https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt - works mostly fine, but it *is* still unstable
<MIH1406> Oh! That is my wish for Kubuntu
<MIH1406> Thank you very very very very much for this good news
<yofel> MIH1406: here's a screenshot ;) http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/muon.png
<MIH1406> awesome
<AzaToth_work> does lucid-backports fall into the category of this channel, or should #ubuntu be the place?
<om26er> AzaToth_work, #ubuntu
<AzaToth_work> om26er: I see
<AzaToth_work> (sadly there is too much OT there atm)
<AzaToth_work> om26er: though, anyway, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ seems to be empty also :(
<AzaToth_work> broken, or does maveric not exists at all yet?
<AzaToth_work> k
<om26er> AzaToth_work, maverick exists its alpha2 atm
<om26er> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AzaToth_work> om26er: figured that
<AzaToth_work> om26er: though I should snatch the svn-buildpackage directly from maverick as it does handle deb3 package formats
<yofel> AzaToth_work: packages.ubuntu.com is broken at the moment ...
<AzaToth_work> yofel: ok
<LucidFox> Okay, I have two questions
<LucidFox> 1. Why is my sound always muted when I restart maverick?
<LucidFox> 2. Is there any way to make tomboy start minimized to the indicator?
<gnomefreak> LucidFox: one minute please
<gnomefreak> 1. please see bug 455420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455420 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound is muted at log-in" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455420
<gnomefreak> as for 2. im not sure
<gnomefreak> please confirm that bug
<om26er> with sound muted any saved sound preferences are also removed
<charlie-tca> Xchat for 64bit is missing today?
<patdk-wk> well, xchat-common
<patdk-wk> xchat-gnome works fine :)
<charlie-tca> yeah... xchat-common takes out the real xchat
<secher> Morning all.  Quick question.  When the screensaver kicks on, I am logged off.  Not locked, logged off, as in all programs closed and primary logon screen shown when I move the mouse or hit a key to stop the screensaver.  Nothing readily shown in Google.  Anyone have any ideas?
<secher> 10.10, btw
<secher> current updates.. Just FYI am loving 10.10 despite the few bugs (remmina not starting, etc.)
<patdk-wk> strange, remmina works fine here
<secher> patdk-wk: whoops, I just updated this AM, and lo and behold, works fine again.. :)
<secher> Didn't try yet today..
<MeeGoMee> Hi, I am in a serious trouple
<patdk-wk> hmm, last update here was yeasterday
<MeeGoMee> I have upgraded to Kubuntu Alpha Using update-manager -d
<MeeGoMee> And now I cannot login
<MeeGoMee> Can you help me?
<secher> MeeGoMee: YOu need to define  "Now I cannot login"  what do you mean?  You enter your password and the computer responds that your password in incorrect?  You get a black screen and cannot enter your password/userid?
<MeeGoMee> I clicked from the boot menu Ubuntu (With the latest kernel) and If I see the Kubuntu logo It freezes for long time
<secher> Ok, so kubuntu is not taking you to a login screen even.. just the splash screen, where it sits and does not continue to a login screen?
<MeeGoMee> After that I worked with recovery mode and selected "Use default (generic) configuration" for reconfiguring my display hardware and now it give me a black screen
<secher> completely black, or are there words on it?
<MeeGoMee> Now, after the splash I see vertical clorded lines
<MeeGoMee> If i clicked Esc it bring me a completely black screen
<geser> LucidFox: re 2: why not use the tomboy applet?
<LucidFox> Because it's a) disabled in Maverick and b) the indicator integrates better
<geser> hmm, my tomboy applet is still there and works and I'm using maverick
<Daekdroom> I disabled the old tray area :D
<Daekdroom> Pretty much everything I use has some sort of integration to the messaging menu
<secher> Ahah, now we're getting somewhere.  Sounds like your drivers are not liking your video card.  Did you by any chance write down which partitions you used for which mount points, i.e. /dev/sdb1 for /home?  Csue I think you may be in for a rebuild, mainly because you clearly don't have the knowhow to boot to single user mode and recover the system and I doubt anyone is going to take the time to walk you through it.  imho.  I could be wrong however..
<secher> s/Csue/Cause/g
<geser> the tomboy applet didn't use the notification area, it's a applet of it's own
<MeeGoMee> no everything is in one place
<MeeGoMee> i.e. /dev/sdb1 for /
<MeeGoMee> any help?
<MeeGoMee> secher: finally i got it, thank you for your help "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" solved it
<secher> MeeGoMee: If you couldn't log in, how did you do that?
<secher> Oh, nvm, gone.
<secher> Hrm, dammit, screensaver booted me out again.  Feh.  Kk, headed out.  Peace.
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to connect to a wireless lan using command line through recovery mode
<MIH1406> hello
<charlie-tca> You propably need to use iwconfig then
<charlie-tca> man iwconfig for details
<MIH1406> charlie-tca: thanks you
<MIH1406> another thing is that I cannot activate my graphics driver ati
<MIH1406> I got this msg: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<charlie-tca> from command line?
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<MIH1406> no from KDE "Hardware Drivers"
<charlie-tca> oh. I don't really know anything about kde
<JontheEchidna> it shouldn't be kde-specific, the jockey internals are the same for both, and this looks like the package failed to install for some reason
<popey> /4/41
<popey> bah!
<MIH1406> yes I do not mean that is KDE related but I mean the GUI in KDE
<MIH1406> can I activate using command line?
<MIH1406> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MIH1406>  fglrx
<MIH1406>  fglrx-amdcccle
<charlie-tca> If the repositories are enabled, it should work from the gui
<MIH1406> can I siwtch to a command line and logout the Kubuntu so I can work only using terminal
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, you can no longer install from command line, but I am probably wrong about that
<charlie-tca> You should be able to switch using Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a command line only terminal
<charlie-tca> You have to login with username and password to use it
<MIH1406> and X shutdown?
<charlie-tca> Not necessary to shutdwon X if you don't want to
<MIH1406> I want to remove fglrx and isntall it again!
<charlie-tca> Should be a logout then
<MIH1406> back
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make my second monitor have it's own panel?
<MIH1406> I removed fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle and installed them again but I have a problem
<MIH1406> the problen is "apt-get" is tring to config "fglrx-amdcccle" but it complain that "fglrx" is not yet configured
<MIH1406> how can I config "fglrx"?
<charlie-tca> MIH1406: I don't know that one
<charlie-tca> TommyThaGun: Maybe you have to create a new panel on the monitor?
<TommyThaGun> charlie-tca, that just crates it on the main monitor
<TommyThaGun> and I can't find a way to move it to the other monitor. I want to be able to have a bottom panel with the apps that are running on one monitor on that monitor's panel
<MIH1406> charlie-tca: thank you
<DrHalan> is anyone suing network-indicator?
<Melodist> seeing*?
<JontheEchidna> The GPL comes without any warranty, so I could hardly see how you could sue it. [/jackarse] :P
<JontheEchidna> but no, I'm not using it since I use KDE
<Melodist> oooh, is maverick KDE much better?
<JontheEchidna> I always find the next KDE better than the last, but I'm a diehard KDE fan
 * patdk-wk never liked kde
<patdk-wk> I tried it, but I dunno, it just rubs me wrong
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, I couldn't resist making fun of the typo. sorry :(
<DrHalan> GNOME + Docky is the best :)
<DrHalan> +Compiz (Expose is really awesome to swithc windows)
<Melodist> I switched out docky for cairo
<Melodist> but yeah thats basically my set up, although i really want to see what gnome3 does
<DrHalan> well i dont really like gnoem shell
<DrHalan> but gtk 3 will be awesom
<DrHalan> rgba windows :)=
<DrHalan> + zeitgeist is nice to
<Melodist> you know what i havent figured out yet
<DrHalan> finally a search app that gives me answers to questions like "what site was i browsing when i was at my friends house"
<Melodist> why are there no rainbow themes for either system. it seems like a popular enough idea U:
<Melodist> :weird:
<DrHalan> both my chairs are broken >.<
<patdk-wk> yuk
<Melodist> you should get some comfy chairs
<Melodist> and a fez
<Melodist> and a bowtie
<DrHalan> a fez?
<JontheEchidna> Fezes are cool
<JontheEchidna> as are bowties
<DrHalan> i have no idea what either of those things is ^^
<Melodist> :>
<Melodist> Watch doctor who like jon :>
<Halan> Just have that prefix becauss somebody took my actual nickname
<Halan> maverick is just awesome. except for taht wired mousebug i have
<Melodist> o:
<Melodist> so it hasnt like
<Melodist> crashed all over the place for you?
<Melodist> I've wanted to test it out, but i dont wanna trash my system :S
<Halan> yeah its pretty stable here
<Halan> but atm there are a lot of gnome 2.30 packages still hanging around
<Halan> lets see what happens when they get upgraded
<laberkopf> guten abend
<laberkopf> english here?
<laberkopf> can someone help me with this?_: http://nopaste.info/25bb9b7d37.html
<pvandewyngaerde> try adding nopat as a kernel option at boot
<Halan> keine ahnung ob ich getötet werde wenn ich mit dir deutsch rede ^^
<Halan> my did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<yofel> laberkopf: Halan: we *do* have #ubuntu-de+1 you know...
<Halan> yofel:  is that one even more quiet than this one? :P
<laberkopf> yeah but its nearly empty..
<yofel> Halan: a lot more quiet :P
<Halan> :D
<Halan> lets just talk english ^^
<laberkopf> well i tried nvidia-xconfig a hundred times but no effect
<Halan> and how is nouveau working?
<laberkopf> hmm.. well no difference
<BUGabundo> evening
<laberkopf> each time i sstart the system the login manager says that ists impossible to find out the settings
<yofel> laberkopf: you mean failsave-x with nouveau?
<laberkopf> öhm?
<laberkopf> well
<yofel> laberkopf: some gtk box telliing you that x failed to load and what it should do with a few things to choose from
<laberkopf> thanks for help but now i will install the old version
<laberkopf> yes this box.
<laberkopf> okay.
<laberkopf> maybe i should wait with new installing
<yofel> with nouveau that would be the fault of the gfxpayload setting which default was changed
<Halan> try removign the nividia-* packages so nouveau gets forced
<laberkopf> apt-get remove nvidia-* right?
<Halan> normally sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current should be enough
<laberkopf> and then restart?
<laberkopf> i cant restart onlxy x becaus of this F***in login manager
<laberkopf> i want kdm.. but it ignores it
<laberkopf> my english sucks..
<laberkopf> reboot
<laberkopf> so
<laberkopf> now.. the same failsafe-x box appeard
<pvandewyngaerde> laberkopf:  try adding nopat as a kernel option at boot
<laberkopf> but now only 800x600px of the monitor are used
<laberkopf> the rest is black
<laberkopf> damn.
<laberkopf> brb reboot
<laberkopf> well
<laberkopf> no difference
<laberkopf> same problem even with nopat
<yofel> laberkopf: you're on nouveau now?
<laberkopf> dunno
<laberkopf> how to find out?
<yofel> laberkopf: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<laberkopf> kay
<laberkopf> well
<laberkopf> there ist 0 1 2 3 4 5 99 and failsafe xorg log
<yofel> anyway, can you try to add 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text' to /etc/default/grub - run 'sudo update-grub' and see if that helps?
<laberkopf> well in wich file?
<laberkopf> and in which line?
<laberkopf> sry
<yofel> laberkopf: I said the file: /etc/default/grub, line doesn't matter
<yofel> I mean, add it in a new line
<laberkopf> okay
<laberkopf> done
<laberkopf> now reboot?
<yofel> yes
<laberkopf> okay
<yofel> you did run update-grub?
<yofel> I hope he did..
<Halan> xD
 * yofel hopes that he didn't give the system the final push...
 * BUGabundo pushes yofel harder
<TommyThaGun> Is there a way to make my second monitor have it's own panel? I want to be able to have a bottom panel with the apps that are running on one monitor on that monitor's panel.
<duffydack> Is there a way to have the notification for volume control look how it looks when using the panel volume control, like same as the theme.
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-23
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of an open bug for xorg's outrageous cpu usage? current 96% for me
<funkyHat> mysql isn't running on startup... I don't know if this is a +1 related issue, but I don't remember having it before so thought I'd better ask here ⢁D
<yofel> funkyHat: /etc/init/mysql.conf is there?
<funkyHat> yofel: yes, and running start mysql works
<funkyHat> I don't know anything about upstart really, so I don't know if there's a system for enabling or disabling services
<yofel> well, what mysql depends on is
<yofel> start on (net-device-up
<yofel>           and local-filesystems
<yofel>           and runlevel[2345])
<funkyHat> I know about update-rc.d, but I guess that's not relevant anymore?
<yofel> hm, it did start here when I rebooted a few days ago
<funkyHat> oh... "Jul 21 21:07:41 tallest init: mysql post-start process (6549) terminated with status 2"
<rww> funkyHat: correct. I think !boot in general is a little out of date now, actually.
<funkyHat> I wonder if I can set a higher debug level and get some more info about why it's failing next time I boot
<rww> funkyHat: sudo initctl log-priority info
<rww> funkyHat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1007/UpstartJobs is a good intro :)
<funkyHat> rww: I need it to persist after reboot, mysql comes up fine if I run it after boot
<rww> funkyHat: ctrl-F that command on the page I linked and read the next few lines
<funkyHat> I'm gonna forget to do this when I swtich my PC on tomorrow
<funkyHat> agh I have 87 tabs open in firefox
<DanaG> ARHGGHGH
<DanaG> Xorg is treating my middle button as a left button!
<DanaG> How do I make it not do that?
<yofel> generally or just touchpad?
<DanaG> Just touchpad.
<DanaG> And yes, it does have a middle button.
<DanaG> I haven't tried other mice with it.
<DanaG> Even evtest on the event file gives left for middle.
<yofel> hm, checked synclient settings?
<DanaG> Oh, and they say we don't need "shmconfig" anymore....
<DanaG> bollocks... how else are you supposed to do synclient -m?
<DanaG> If it's a security vulnerability, then fine, make it require sudo.
<DanaG> hmm, even cat /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-4-mouse | hd
<DanaG> reports same for left and middle.
<DanaG> Synaptics: Clickpad mode enabled
<DanaG> Ah, no wonder.
<DanaG> I don't have a ClickPad!
<DanaG> Time for a bug report, then.
<DanaG> Bug filed.
<DanaG> Oh wait, an error occured, and trashed my submission.
<DanaG> Thanks, Launchpad.
<DanaG> Great.
<DanaG> Well, screw that.
<DanaG> Grrr.
<DanaG> So, how do I fix that so I can use my middle button again?
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> rebooting to Lucid.... that button mishandling is a showstopper.
<DanaG> Argh, Synaptics really irks me sometimes.
<DanaG> Through an accidental driver release, they've proved that ALL their touchpads can do basic multi-touch... yet they cripple that if OEMs don't pay for gesture support.
<DanaG> I have a P2 laptop that can do multi-finger detection... yet my Core 2 Duo can't?  That's baloney.
<funkyHat> DanaG: that's probably a patent issue
<DanaG> No, it's a money issue.
<DanaG> They sell some touchpads with full multi-touch, and some with none.
<DanaG> All of the old ones had very trivial multitouch, at least.
<funkyHat> DanaG: right, because they probably have to pay for a patent license if they sell stuff with multitouch
<DanaG> The new ones have either none, or have some if you install the driver that patches the touchpad firmware.
<DanaG> funkyHat: fine, then they should at least let users pay for the feature, even if the OEM didn't!
<DanaG> Wait, and weren't Synaptics the ones to win multitouch patent lawsuits?
<DanaG> No, looks like there's a lawsuit of Elan suing Apple.
<DanaG> ah, Elan versus Synaptics: "Last year, that lawsuit and Synaptics' countersuit were both dismissed after the companies reached a cross-licensing agreement."
<DanaG> Damn patents.
<bjsnider> the ruinous cost of all of the lawsuits will be passed on to consumers who just want the stuff to work and at a cheaper cost, something the patents prevent
<DrHalan> when i use indicator-network
<DrHalan> can i safely remove network-manager?
<Daekdroom> DrHalan, network-manager isn't the tray icon.
<funkyHat> Well, adding --debug and --verbose to the boot options didn't make upstart log anything else about mysql. Still in the dark about why it's crashing
<ZykoticK9> running into problems with "aptitude safe-upgrade" with the package libvirtodbc0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/467997/
<IdleOne> anybody having issues retrieving gmail with evolution?
<Daekdroom> IdleOne, I can't receive emails from my Live account, Gmail works fine.
<IdleOne> Strange, I have two gmail accounts, both were working fine and now it seems like I only get email when it feels like it
<IdleOne> no errors that I can see
<Daekdroom> There's something that's bothering me to hell.
<Daekdroom> gnome-system-monitor no longer shows the "Memory" thing. I have to set it in the preferences everytime I start it :|
<IdleOne> Also I think I need to teach my sister about spam email.
<Daekdroom> Looks like flashplayer doesn't like pulseaudio anymore.
<Kangarooo> xubuntu 10.10 from comp 1 to compt 2 wire to share network doestn work dorsny show any wired network available. in comp 1 settings is made config shre to other comps. in comp 2 is made automatic.
<Kangarooo> when i plug wire from comp to router to comp then all works. comp to compt doesnt. why? i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#GUI%20Method%20Using%20Network%20Manager%20%28Ubuntu%209.10%20and%20up%29
<Kangarooo1> charlie-tca: ? maybe u know?
<charlie-tca> I don't use network manager. All my connections are static ip managed by me
<knittl> hi. short question about bootchart
<knittl> disk throughput seems really low and disk utilization is almost 100 % for the whole boot process
<knittl> is this normal?
<knittl> or is my hdd s%#t?
<knittl> also cpu is most of the time in io-wait state
<knittl> http://knittl.is-a-geek.net/public/bootchart.png
<knittl> to give you an idea
<void^> knittl: doesn't seem too strange. readahead is usually used to increase io efficiency, but i don't know if they did something about it in maverick.
<knittl> void^: well, i was just thinking that cpu is most of the time waiting for disk
<knittl> and disk is not reading at full throughput
<knittl> (the 90something spike)
<void^> hm? a traditional harddisk can only achieve its "full throughput" when reading consecutive data in order
<knittl> void^: i thought that was the exact goal of ureadahead?
<knittl> moving data on disk so it can be read consecutively?
<void^> knittl: afaik, it just figures out the optimal order for reading the required files into memory. but as i'm not seeing any readahead process in your chart, it may not even be installed or they might be using something different in maverick.
<knittl> void^: readahead != ureadahead?
<void^> knittl: ureadahead is ubuntu's favourite readahead implementation
<knittl> i see. but i can see it in my bootchart ^^
<knittl> somewhere. i'm pretty sure i did :D
<knittl> and it's installed. do i have to do something to enable it?
<void^> ah, right. there it is. seems to do awfully little, so there's probably something wrong with it. check the manpage, it explains how to force a retrace iirc.
<knittl> hm
<knittl> deleting packfiles
<knittl> i'll try a reboot
<knittl> another thing i notice: after logging in hdd is still reading for like 2 min
<knittl> could this be related to ubuntuone?
<knittl> and i get »ureadahead main process terminated with status 5« upon boot
<knittl> in bootchart it's still only running for <1s
<yofel> knittl: did you reboot again? maybe it was reprofiling this time
<knittl> yofel: yes, i did the reboot twice
<yofel> odd
<knittl> immediately after hdd went silent (and blinking stopped) i hit reboot
<knittl> there is like 6 min difference between chart generation time
<knittl> and bootup time is the same (75s)
<knittl> gdm login shows up pretty quick btw
<yofel> well, thanks to upstart, some system services get started *after* gdm shows, so hdd activity after login is ok IMO (maybe use iotop to check)
<knittl> but 2+ minutes?
<knittl> and desktop is like frozen
<knittl> if i move some window over the icons they will not show again for a long time
<knittl> and mysql is not starting lately
<knittl> :(
<knittl> (yeah i know, maverick is not released yet …)
<yofel> hm, you're not the only one with mysql issues iirc
<knittl> manual start works
<knittl> i.e. sudo service mysql start
<yofel> funkyHat: ^
<knittl> yofel: but it could be related, that my databases are in /home/mysql
<knittl> instead of /var/lib/mysql
<knittl> and home is a separate partition
<Chipaca> I now have no sound :(
<Chipaca> (just updated)
<knittl> Chipaca: use the volume control to turn it up
<knittl> (or use alsamixer)
<Chipaca> knittl: I have no alsa devices
<knittl> Chipaca: hu?
<Chipaca> knittl: in fact, no snd* modules loaded
<knittl> interesting
<Chipaca> not particularly, no
<Chipaca> :)
<knittl> so ok, i'll try commenting every line in fstab except /, /home and swap
<knittl> but this shouldn't give problems …
<knittl> sudo sed -i 's+^start on starting mountall+start on mounted MOUNTPOINT=/var+' /etc/init/ureadahead.conf
<knittl> now this seems like a solution
<shadeslayer> yofel: so im here :P
<yofel> hehe, welcome :P
 * shadeslayer has come fully prepared....
<shadeslayer> a helmet.. kevlar... riot shield...
<shadeslayer> seems im set
 * yofel bombards shadeslayer with failsave-x
<shadeslayer> oh.. my katana
 * shadeslayer slices failsafe-x with katana
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> anyone with sendmail installed experience insanely slow boot times?
<knittl> ok, let's reboot and have a look at iotop
<knittl> and yeah, i was right
<knittl> io nearly 100 % for:
<knittl> python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<knittl> still syncdaemon running
 * shadeslayer goes to remove sendmain
<shadeslayer> *mail
<knittl> now desktop is working again
<knittl> ubunut1 still 50+ % io
<knittl> and ureadahead won't regenerate packfiles :(
<knittl> ok, now syncdaemon is finished
<knittl> 4 minutes? oO
<knittl> hm. my first boot with maverick was only 33 s
<knittl> now it's 80
<knittl> my last boot with lucid was 70
<knittl> i don't understand it …
<knittl> on july 3rd boottimes went up to 100s (from 30s a day before)
<knittl> uargs. i don't fucking know what "terminated with status 5" means. and everything that google tells me, is status 4
<knittl> stupid #$~|\*/ ureadahead
<knittl> but at least io stays down after login now (thanks to disabling ubuntu1)
<IdleOne> knittl: please keep the language clean
<knittl> which is still running? wtf
<knittl> IdleOne: sorry …
<Dink> knittl, do you have var on separate partition ?
<knittl> Dink: no
<knittl> only /home
<knittl> and i even disabled every other partition except /, /home and swap
<Dink> you get anythign with ureadahead -v?
<Dink> status 5 I think means no pack file... Anyways i am out... later and good luck
<knittl> Dink: well, it should create a file
<knittl> but it doesn't. it just terminates
<knittl> and indeed, 5 means no packfile
<knittl> but only when trace fails
<knittl> i'd really prefer not reading the sourcecode for this xD
<knittl> oh ok. i shouldn't delete this fake mountpoitn
<knittl> raaah, rebooting
<shadeslayer> uh...
<shadeslayer> do i read the topic right?
<shadeslayer> Official Ubuntu Maverick support
<shadeslayer> Official ?
<shadeslayer> :)
<BUGabundo> since when??
<charlie-tca> This is not an official support channel?
<BUGabundo> never knew it as such charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> devel is *totally* unsupported
<BUGabundo> so no "oficial" support can be provided
<knittl> now this is strange/funny
<BUGabundo> what is ?
<knittl> stock kernel won't boot anymore …
<BUGabundo> wfm
<knittl> maybe it's nouveau related, i just removed nvidia-current
<knittl> but nouveau has worked before
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   hplip: Depends: hplip-data (= 3.10.5-4ubuntu1) but 3.10.6-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<BUGabundo>   libvlccore4: Depends: vlc-data (= 1.1.0-4ubuntu1) but 1.1.1-1+exp1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<BUGabundo> this kinda worries me more
<BUGabundo> been stuck on that for a few days now
<knittl> i didn't have that
<knittl> and 'not booting' is not entirely corretc
<knittl> but it stops before X shows up
<knittl> otherwise i wouldn't be here obviously :D
<knittl> and my custom kernel still refuses to mount my ext4 root partition
<knittl> altough ext4 support is compiled in (not even a module)
<knittl> any hints BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> .xessionserrors?
<BUGabundo> syslog?
<BUGabundo> xorg.log?
<BUGabundo> anything obvious?
<knittl> no, why my custom kernel won't mount :D
<knittl> i will try reinstalling nvidia-current and see if that works
<knittl> hm, stock kernel does not even load alsa it seems. now this is peculiar
<knittl> mocp: FATAL_ERROR: can't recieve volume from server
<knittl> wth?
<BUGabundo> fsck it ?
<knittl> no, my fs should be clean
<knittl> i blame nouveau right now
<knittl> i don't mind working in the console for a while
<knittl> want to fix my custom kernel first :>
<knittl> but also strange error (with custom and with stock kernel): address space collision: host bridge window conflicts with PCI mem
<knittl> any idea?
<knittl> seems i can't boot with nouveau right now …
<kklimonda> is installation of the "upstream" nvidia drivers supported in 10.10? Have they updated their installer?
<knittl> when is ubuntu1 syncdaemon started?
<knittl> or from where?
<knittl> i removed it from startup applications, but it's still eating my hdd after login -.-
<kklimonda> it's nice that exactly half of packages use -utils suffix and the other half -tools
<kklimonda> nothing like guessing the right package name to make your day
<knittl> kklimonda: <tab><tab>
<kklimonda> knittl: doesn't work when I write an answer to the post ;)
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-24
<funkyHat> yofel: thanks. knittl - I'm having the same issue with mysql, and the dbs are in the standard place, no separate partition
<IdleOne> I just had a very weird thing happen. I rebooted and was not able to get a GUI so went into grub and removed quiet splash and added text to boot options. When I did ctrl-x to boot up the GUI loaded and I was able to login normally
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, "ghost in the machine" ;)
<kklimonda> seriously, I shouldn't install windows on my laptop and then install 10.10 - now I can see how slow it is :/
<kklimonda> (by it I mean 10.10 )
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> the GTK ?
<kklimonda> everything
<kklimonda> switching desktops is painfully slow, gtk apps are slow
<kklimonda> oh, and firefox + flash is slow but that's nothing new
<kklimonda> btw, what is up with the Ambiance theme? are the new buttons here to stay?
<kklimonda> I actually like the new version of Ambiance more - buttons in 10.04 felt way yo heavy, especially in nautilus' breadcrumbs
<kklimonda> but those new buttons look out of place
<kklimonda> I wonder how does opera look like
<BUGabundo> yep, that's the GTK bug
<BUGabundo> just switch themes
<BUGabundo> run gtkpref
<BUGabundo> till you findout the one faster for you
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> Total time: 20.23 is pretty bad, right? ;)
<kklimonda> yeah, 8 times slower than clearlooks
<kklimonda> seriously, wtf?
<Daekdroom> 16,42 here with non default theme
<Daekdroom> and it feels kinda smooth
<Daekdroom> 16,44 with ambience
<kklimonda> clearlooks is almost as fast as the default gtk+ theme and ambiance is .. slow is a wrong word here :/
<Daekdroom> Human-Clearlooks is 13,30
<kklimonda> check Redmond or Raleigh
<BUGabundo> told you
<BUGabundo> gtk bug
<BUGabundo> im on 7sec or something
<BUGabundo> Total time:  6.71
<BUGabundo> AH AH
 * BUGabundo points finger
<kklimonda> but that's not ambiance, right? ;)
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> its the fastest theme I could build
<BUGabundo> one of the dark kind
<Daekdroom> I'm completely satisfied with 16secs here :|
<BUGabundo> I'm not
<BUGabundo> I use FreeNX a lot
<Daekdroom> FreeNX?
<BUGabundo> that would timeout and kill my link
<BUGabundo> !freenx > Daekdroom
<ubottu> Daekdroom, please see my private message
<KukuNut> why push xchat-common when xchat isn't ready? been days now but now updated xchat???
<KukuNut> no*
<kklimonda> well, that's called development for a reason - various things are in the flux
<kklimonda> both xchat and xchat-common are built from the same source package so the fact that there is a newer version of xchat-common means that the i386 build has failed or is still in the queue.
<kklimonda> may also be a problem with your mirror
<kklimonda> s/i386/amd64
<KukuNut> kklimonda: this is 64-bit
<litropy> Upon bootup, I get the error: "fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver"
<litropy> the error is reported already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/609044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609044 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<litropy> but I'm offering my system for diagnosis, since this is so new
<DanaG> request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c
<DanaG> Can't boot Maverick because of that.
<knittl> funkyHat: ok, good to know
<bdunnaway> question for the sages:   I wish to move my root fs (btrfs) onto my LVM2 Volume Group.  I want grub2 to look for my / by uuid instead of /dev/sda3 or whatever
<bdunnaway> running maverick, with ext2 /boot on sda1 and btrfs / on sda3 currently.  my lvm is on /sdc & sdd
<bdunnaway> grub2 line reads:  linux	/vmlinuz-2.6.35-8-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro   quiet splash
<Jordan_U> bdunnaway: Grub should be using UUIDs by default. If it's not for a btrfs root then please file a bug report.
<bdunnaway>  it is.  Essentially an experimental system, but I'm running mostly a fresh install.  I had some issues earlier with grub2 & btrfs, but I've sorted them.  That's a update-grub generated line I posted
<bdunnaway> now grub itself is referring to it's own /boot uuid:   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 0130ab6d-ba48-4c29-xxxx--xxxxx
<bdunnaway> but not root.  This is more of a search for knowledge than a support request, tbph
<Jordan_U> bdunnaway: My guess is that grub-probe doesn't support grabbing the UUID of a btrfs filesystem yet. When the legal issues are sorted out and complete btrfs support is added to grub2 this problem will also be solved. But it could also be solved separately before then.
<bdunnaway> sweet.  Well I can always manually set the /dev/mapper/vg-root  if needed I suppose
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/565002
<DanaG> ARGH
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565002 in glibc (Ubuntu) "ldopen failing with relative path when linux capability is set" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> methinks they mean dlopen?
<penguin42> forrestv: Good spot on unclutter
<penguin42> it's also the cause of my most annoying bug (605829)
<alkisg> !info freerdp maverick
<ubottu> Package freerdp does not exist in maverick
<alkisg> Hello, I'm looking for a new package called freerdp which supposedly landed in Ubuntu 4 days ago (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/606601 - fix released) but I don't see it in the repositories - is more time needed until it's there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606601 in Baltix "Sync freerdp 0.7.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> alkisg, you have to check if it's built
<alkisg> Daekdroom: any hints where to check? Where's the build queue?
<Daekdroom> alkisg, package page under ubuntu project in Launchpad
<alkisg> Ah, thanks, got it
<Daekdroom> alkisg, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freerdp/0.7.2-1
<Daekdroom> Should be in the repos already.
<alkisg> I didn't realize it first shows in +source and then on the repos...
<dieki> Anybody else had trouble with slow window redraws in Unity\Mutter on NVidia cards?
<Daekdroom> Good lord. Pulseaudio is failing me =/
<Daekdroom> They should seriously switch to OSSv4 someday.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: What's it doing to you?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, randomly stopping to work at all.
<Daekdroom> Right now, for example, I have no sound no matter what.
<Daekdroom> Althought I learned it can be fixed by restarting my session.
<Daekdroom> Going to do that and gonna dig related bugs on launchpad.
<penguin42> oh, he's gone
<Daekdroom> hm.. seems relogging didn't work..
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Some things to try
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Check /var/log/user.log for errors (I always see some), try pasuspender /bin/true  and also do an lsof /dev/snd/*
<Daekdroom> and there we go..
<Daekdroom> http://pastebin.com/VcURLtCC
<Daekdroom> http://pastebin.com/JyWd9HCh
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Well there's your error - interestingly I did have a single sink is suspended message in my logs but it seems to work
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Ah, figure out what that plugin-co thing is - that's your problem
<Daekdroom> Probably firefox's plugin-container
<penguin42> it's odd, because most firefox stuff does manage to route itself down pa
<Daekdroom> A killall plugin-container did it.
<Daekdroom> Curse you, flash!
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Hmm I'm using flash from chrom and it's not having a problem with pa (via nspluginwrapper admittedly)
<Daekdroom> Looks like Flash can't output sound if there's something else already doing it through PA.,
<crimsun_> then your pluginwrapper is broken; is ia32-libs synced?
<crimsun_> (presuming you're using a 64-bit host)
<Daekdroom> Not using 64 bit :|
<crimsun_> Daekdroom: did you do anything specifically like rip out bits of the pulseaudio infrastructure?
<Daekdroom> I don't think so.
<crimsun_> sorry, but "don't think so" isn't quite precise enough here ;)
<Daekdroom> Let me rephrase..
<Daekdroom> I didn't do anything with it intentionally, and probably unintentionally as well.
<Daekdroom> I don't recall any package installed/upgraded messing with pulseaudio stuff either.
<crimsun_> Daekdroom: ok, let's back up. Is this a standard maverick install?
<Daekdroom> crimsun_, huh.. I have xorg-edgers PPA and mozilla-daily
<crimsun_> err, ok. So you have firefox 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448.. installed?
<crimsun_> Daekdroom: which page are you navigating to that causes this symptom?
<crimsun_> s/causes/also triggers/
<Daekdroom> crimsun_, apparently, any.
<Daekdroom> Either I have sound output on the rest of the system or in the flash plugin.
<Daekdroom> Can't have both :O
<Daekdroom> As soon as I close the page, rhythmbox/totem/whatever starts playing sound
 * penguin42 wonders why his kernel build has hung
<symptom> crimsun_, MINE!
<crimsun_> symptom: can't help if your nick collides with a common bug work use ;)
<crimsun_> Daekdroom: k, i'll try to reproduce locally
<Daekdroom> crimsun_, huh oh..
<Daekdroom> Apparently, it was ~/.asoundrc or something like that :Z
<crimsun_> hah
<symptom> crimsun_, ya know it is surprising, it really doesnt happen that often
<crimsun_> Daekdroom: yeah, that's a thorny one
<Daekdroom> I better reinstall my system, incluiding but not limited to cleaning every hidden folder in my home. :|
<penguin42> anyone having fakeroot problems?
<crimsun_> may be tangentially related to debian 525144
<ubottu> Debian bug 525144 in fakeroot "libfakeroot segfaults when building kernels in parallel" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/525144
<penguin42> crimsun_: Hmm, I'm not getting a seg, I'm getting a hang in a semop, and if I kill it and start again I get an error about semop(1) failure
<crimsun_> this is with 2.6.35-12.17?
<crimsun_> I'm cheating a bit (2.6.35-12-generic #17~lucid1-Ubuntu)
<penguin42> no, -10.15
<penguin42> (current maverick)
<crimsun_> I'll zsync a daily and see if I can reproduce
<crimsun_> ..it
<penguin42> I'm not sure if it's reproducable - I got it on the kernel build I was doing
<crimsun_> 64-bit host compiling a 64-bit kernel?
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> reported it as bug 609513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609513 in fakeroot (Ubuntu) "[maverick] hang in stat->__xstat->send_get_stat->send_get_fakem->semaphore_up->semop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609513
<penguin42> crimsun_: Anyway, where did you get the -12 ?
<crimsun_> penguin42: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-maverick/
<penguin42> ah
<crimsun_> oh you. silly cpu causes virtualbox-ose not to support 64-bit guests.
<penguin42> which CPU?
<crimsun_> well, to be fair, it's this bios coupled with this cpu
<crimsun_> U4100
<penguin42> it's interesting the only refence to the U4100 on intel.com is someone saying it's actually an Su4100
<penguin42> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=43568 shows it as not having VT
<crimsun_> that's what I get for trying to go inexpensive
<penguin42> yeh, this laptop has the same problem; it's got a T5500, bottom end early Core2 - about the only one without VT
 * penguin42 wonders if anyone has checked Maverick on a 2.5T disk
<gubu> latest xchat asking what channel to join and telling me no channel joined when by def #ubuntu is
<yoasif> im using pidgin and the notification plugin seems to stop working after a while
<yoasif> anyone else seeing this?
 * penguin42 hasn't moved over to using pidgin on his maverick box yet, hmm maybe I should upgrade this box
<Daekdroom> yoasif, I haven't noticed that.
<yoasif> Daekdroom, bah
<Daekdroom> Speaking of pidgin.. Random crash right now :|
<yoasif> woo
<yoasif> is there a bug open for volume resetting to mute on reboot? crimsun_
<Daekdroom> yoasif, afaik, yes.
<penguin42> oh, wth I'll take this one upto maverick, now that I've been able to work around most of the bugs on my other machine
<penguin42> the download is nice and fast (coming off a squid on the machine I've already upgraded), but the dpkg will be SLOW on this laptop
<kklimonda> is there a good explanation why is lapotp getting hotter under linux than under windows?
<penguin42> kklimonda: I think that can be quite hard to analyse; you could try using powertop
<Volkodav> or get the higher rpms on the fans
<kklimonda> well, my fan is running as fast as on windows so that's not it
<kklimonda> and it's running constantly :/
<ikonia> aloon: telling you the correct channel, is nothing to do with maverick users "not being part of the channel" it's actually helping users to the correct channel
<aloon> I had everything working perfect , not easy on a sony vaio F111. Anyhow after getting Nvidia and all sound , brightness issues dealt with the update manager had a bunch of stuff and I let it do its thing. Now when I go to install any software it gives errors when it comes to the kernel.
<aloon> ikonia thanks I understand
<ikonia> what is the error
<aloon> ive tried to get rid of any pending failed updates or installs , but even then it gives the kernel errors
<ikonia> what is the error
<aloon> I can get some , one sec , and thank you
<ikonia> please use a pastebin to show us the error
<aloon> linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic (=2.6.35.10.11) however package linux-image-generic is not confirmed yet
<aloon> thats one of the main ones
<ikonia> first thing to do is make sure your cache files are up to date in case the repo has changed, (apt-get update) second thing is to check the other repos to see if that package is released in any of the others et
<aloon> it was a two part screw up ... I also installed and used ubuntu tweak to clear my unused kernels , that was after I rebooted after the update and I could see that there was the weird error every time I went to install a program (the program installs , just gives kernel errors at the end)
<aloon> I didnt install tweak just to that , but after I had problems I went in there and looked at the kernel and cache section
<ikonia> it looks like it's the way tweak clears down the kernels
<ikonia> reading a few similar bugs on launchpad
<penguin42> forrestv: Prod
<aloon> heres what i'm wondering , A: if I can fix the kernel as is in maverick , B: if i should reinstall maverick , get everything back but then not update headers and kernel (wait and research how to do it) , C: go back to Lucid
<daedalus96> hey
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<penguin42> daedalus96: There are a few known problems
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<daedalus96> mhm
<aloon> did you go into bios and enable boot from cd/dvd ?
<penguin42> daedalus96: There are a couple of lines in the grub line like load_video and set gfx something, try editing those out
<daedalus96> yes
<daedalus96> w8
<daedalus96> let me explain better
<daedalus96> when i turn on my computer
<ikonia> I thought the livecd was built on lilo, not grub
<daedalus96> it skips the optical boot, and trys to load ubuntu (which is broken), and i press escape
<ikonia> daedalus96: ok, so the cd is probably not bootable
<daedalus96> taking me to a screen to choose which kernel to load
<daedalus96> i can i change it to be?
<penguin42> oh, if it's skipping the optical boot - hmm, I'd try and mount the CD on another system and see if it's ok
<ikonia> daedalus96: if it's skipping the boot, then the CD is probably broke
<daedalus96> it is
<daedalus96> i tried it
<aloon> ikonia , sorry to bug , which would you personally do ? fix kernel problem , reinstall maverick or go back to Lucid..
<daedalus96> you mean to boot it from another comp, or is the files are there?
<penguin42> daedalus96: Does it boot on other systems ?
<penguin42> daedalus96: Both questions
<daedalus96> give me a sec
<daedalus96> i will join after i try it
<daedalus96> it has files, but idk if it boots
<ikonia> aloon: if your not confident with running a development version that changes and break, use lucid, if you are, search launchpad for bugs similar, there are quite a few with different fixes
<daedalus96> cya soon
<ikonia> ironic part message
<ikonia> it skips the DVD boot and he's wondering why it's not booting
<aloon> ikonia heres a very typical error that i've been getting:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/468561/
<ikonia> aloon: yes, and I've offered you suggestions/info
<aloon> ive been reading/writing
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468561/
<aloon> following
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> run-parts: failed to exec /etc/kernel/postinst.d/update-nvidia: Exec format error
<ikonia> seems to be a key issue
<aloon> sorry having keyboard issues to
<aloon> as you can see
<ikonia> how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<litropy> peeps, there's something going on with plymouth
<aloon> One sec I have to recheck , because the normal ways didnt work , obviously jockey etc didnt , but even the driver off of nvidia didnt work as it had in lucid.
<ikonia> aloon: you should not get drivers from nvidia.com
<aloon> nvidia-current is what ended up working
<litropy> I boot up ... sometimes it just takes forever to switch to the window manager and everything is fine after, but most of the time, I just get a perpetual black screen. Sometimes, I see a garbled version of my splash screen, and that stays there perpetually. Sometimes, I get a notification that VESA is switching to Intel
<aloon> http://www.sucka.net/2010/04/how-to-install-nvidia-video-driver-in-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<litropy> 's graphics driver (which is a good thing)
<aloon> I did those easy steps , under Lucid it was much harder for my 310M nvidia
<aloon> but I was just learning about installing drivers in command line init3 etc
<yofel> init 3 does nothing special since karmic
<aloon> and like you said , not drivers drirect from nvidia site
<ikonia> aloon: you're not using lucid though
<yofel> actually init 3 didn't do anything special in ubuntu for a long time
 * penguin42 reboots
<litropy> any ideas would be greatly appreciated. If I can just bypass plymouth for now and be okay, that's fine, too
<ikonia> aloon: why are you using a development version that changes if you are not confortable with running the OS at the moment ?
<aloon> okay cool , was just covering bases , closing GDM was a breaktrhough when I realized jockey was not going to work with any driver
<yofel> litropy: did you try to change the gfxpayload setting already? (first check dmesg for errors though)
<daedalus96> hey
<daedalus96> the live  dvd booted on this system
<ikonia> daedalus96: you have a problem drive then
<yofel> aloon: and how did jockey fail?
<daedalus96> and an older live cd boots on the target system
<aloon> sony vaio f111 , its i7 core laptop thats really nice , many things were not working under Lucid , keyboard backlight , hdmi sound , wireless had bugs , plymouth was ugly and low res ,
<aloon> many of those things worked off the batt under maverick
<ikonia> daedalus96: your using a DVD, has the system got a DVD drive ?
<litropy> yofel, I like the sound of what you're saying, but I'm not educated enough to understand it fully. No, I haven't changed a gfxpayload setting, and where do I find dmesg log entries?
<daedalus96> i believe it does
<yofel> litropy: for dmesg, open a terminal and run 'dmesg' you'll get the current kernel log
<aloon> jockey would always install the driver but then when you go to use desktop effects it would search for the driver and say no
<yofel> odd
<aloon> since lucid kockey has not worked for me on ATI or NVidia. I have to install with gdm stopped in command-line
<litropy> yofel, what am I looking for in dmesg's output?
<aloon> maybe its just the machines ive been running
<aloon> but i read lots and lots of similar stories
<yofel> litropy: can you pastebin it? pastebinit would be easiest if you could install it, after that, just run 'dmesg | pastebinit' and give me the link
<litropy> yofel, now installing pbinit
<forrestv> penguin42, hi
<penguin42> forrestv: Thanks for the tip about unclutter
<litropy> yofel, http://pastebin.com/SpHPdHM0
<daedalus96> i am just going to reinstall teh system
<litropy> yofel, keep in mind this has been run after a _successful_ bootup, not during the problem. In which I can't run anything.
<yofel> well, seems like it successfully switched framebuffers here '[   24.464347] fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver'
<yofel> litropy: well, debugging boot if you can't do anything can be hard, so for now add 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text' in a new line in /etc/default/grub, run 'sudo update-grub' and see if it helps
<litropy> yofel, yes -- that's precisely the message. If I don't see that, _usually_ it doesn't work. But I have to hold [enter] to see it usually. Now adding/updating grub
<penguin42> ok, quick survey - who has got the 'unclutter' package installed (but didn't manually do it)
<penguin42> it doesn't seem to have got installed on this upgrade but has on my other box
 * charlie-tca don't have it in xubuntu
 * penguin42 wonders if it was a dependency in an earlier Alpha and has now gone
<litropy> yofel, thank you -- that worked like a charm. Now, I'm curious -- what did that do? switch to text mode, which doesn't require a gfx driver?
<vish> penguin42: it was installed since sabdfl requested it
<vish> penguin42: it should be removed now , it was unseeded
<penguin42> vish: Ah good; it was causing chaos
<yofel> litropy: no, until now, the kernel always started in text mode, which had the problem that pylmouth looks horrible with ati/nvidia and some other drivers as they don't provide a drm framebuffer
<yofel> litropy: we now try to fix that and cjwatson changed grub so the kernel starts in graphics mode, but some (or all) of the drm framebuffer don't like it and the driver crashes
<yofel> litropy: the line I gave you makes the kernel start in text mode again
<vish> penguin42: it was for a bug to solve the "hide pointer when user is typing" but it had more problems and didnt really solve anything..
<penguin42> vish: Yeh 605829 and 61105 in my case
<penguin42> hmm bug-buddy complaining it can't trace a stack - I guess with the ptrace stuff that's expected?
<litropy> yofel, thank you for such a verbose description!Sounds like I'm getting my info straight from the source.
<penguin42> mango-lassi seems to die at startup, pity I was hoping to replace synergy
<yofel> litropy: maybe you're interested in the original notification about this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-July/030995.html
<forrestv> penguin42, you're welcome ... i'm much happier now that it's fixed for me
<penguin42> forrestv: Mine is happier; but I'm getting wildly flickering graphics
<litropy> Thank you, yofel -- I truly appreciate it; I now know what to follow. Peeps, I have another one for ya: basically, I can't install libvirtodbc0: http://pastebin.com/Rtn1Ars0
<penguin42> forrestv: It was ok on lucid but I was running xorg-edgers on there, I'm running a straight maverick on it now; I might try edgers I guess
<litropy> whoops wrong link
<litropy> her we go: http://pastebin.com/Rtn1ArS0
<yofel> litropy: remove virtuoso-nepomuk first
<yofel> libvirtodbc0 is missing a conflict on virtuoso-nepomuk
<yofel> litropy: if apt refuses to do so, try 'sudo dpkg --force-depends --remove virtuoso-nepomuk' (which will ignore dependencies)
<litropy> yofel, the former line ran successfully; now trying again.
<litropy> yofel, success; thanks again! you guys are doing great work over there.
<litropy> yofel, might the drm framebuffer error be graphics card specific? I'm running a dual core Intel Atom N280 (graphics card included with CPU)
<yofel> not sure, I have an eeePC 1000H with intel graphics and that didn't work really well in graphics mode either
<yofel> it's more the graphics driver
<litropy> Yep, eeepc 1005ha pux
<yofel> (or probably the kernel drm code I think)
<litropy> what does drm stand for here?
<yofel> no idea actually, didn't look into this too much until it broke ^^
<litropy> direct rendering manager, yofel
<yofel> ah, thanks :D
<litropy> yofel, "The Direct Rendering Manager (DRM) is a component of the Direct Rendering Infrastructure, a system to provide efficient video acceleration (especially 3D rendering) on Unix-like operating systems ... It consists of two in-kernel drivers (realized as kernel modules on Linux), a generic drm  driver, and another which has specific support for the video hardware. This pair of drivers...
<litropy> ...allows a userspace client direct access to the video hardware."
<litropy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Manager
<litropy> If the drm successfully switches from VESA to Intel's, everyhting is fine. But if the framebuffer problem happens before the switch, the system hangs. So it sounds like if it's the driver that causes the problem, it's VESA's. Yet, on my other partition, I use a VESA driver just fine.
<litropy> that is, even past bootup, I'm using a VESA driver.
<litropy> but what do I know :P
<litropy> Do I really need all these kernels? I know how to remove them from Grub's menu, but with every grub update, they of course come back. And they're taking up space on my hd
<kklimonda> you can uninstall all but the most recent
<Melodist> with synaptic
<litropy> ty
<aloon> For a bunch of reasons I installed maverick , I have a new sony vaio i7 core with 310M nividia and under Lucid there was a dozen things to fix like fn keys , VT , brightness etc etc , under Maverick most of the problems are solved (hdmi sound included) ... but last install I got Nvidia working perfect and then right away there was a linux headers and kernel update , after the update I started getting compiling errors ever time I installed a program
<kklimonda> what compilation errors, what program?
<penguin42> aloon: I'm not an nvidia user, but often driver stuff comes along later in the beta cycle
<aloon> So now I reinstalled maverick and update manager wants to update headers & kernels in the first update , this time I havent installed nvidia yet , should I update kernel and headers ?
<aloon> and then install nvidia ?
<penguin42> worth keeping the kernel up to date
<kklimonda> I use nvidia just fine with the most recent kernel
<aloon> I think the problem was putting in the driver and then updating kernel right after
<aloon> i'll try it kernel first this time
<aloon> I alwyas struggled with ATI but always got it working , then I switched to nvidia which always was easy , but lately the newest laptop nvidia cards are not well supported and its a hairpulling experience getting everything setup
<aloon> it's updating linux-image-generic
<aloon> no errors
<aloon> for some reason it seems that you have to put a script in usr to have the nvidia driver recompile the kernel properly when it gets updated. I wish it was easy like the old days
<kklimonda> you don't have to - all you have to do is install nvidia from package
<aloon> from synaptic ?
<kklimonda> yeah
<aloon> this is how I did it the last time and it worked , on Lucid I could not install nvidia via synaptic , the driver would be activated , but not work
<aloon> on maverick nouveau driver actually looked decent on my laptop , but i wanted the features of my nvidia card , it seems nvidia-current does work for me under maverick
<aloon> if the nvidia driver is installed through repositories , are you saying that it will update fine even if the kernel and headers are updated ?
<aloon> if so , thats great news , i've spent weeks trying to get things going under Lucid
<Daekdroom> I didn't know it was so *easy* to help translate ubuntu D:
<penguin42> well, as someone who knows one language (and not particularly well) that's easy for you to say!
<Daekdroom> penguin42, >.>
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-25
<forrestv> haha
<Daekdroom> bug 174809 has been there for quite awhile..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174809 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus using more and more memory (depending on the system up-time)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174809
<penguin42> now to see if this thing hibernates
<Random832> hey how much disk space does MM require? considering installing it on a VM
<rww> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<rww> as far as I know, the above applies to Maverick too
<Daekdroom> Yeah. Maverick is very similar to Lucid.
<rww> I'm using < 4GB right now with ubuntu-desktop installed
<Random832> hmm i've got an external drive i could offload stuff onto (or just put the image on that)
<Random832> i hate having only a 30GB hard drive
<yofel> Random832: a fresh desktop installation takes about 2.7GB IIRC, so you're fine with 4GB if that's all you need
<Random832> ok
<aloon> Lucid didn't work out to good for my sony vaio F111FD i7 core with Nvidia , many things work out of the box in maverick
<aloon> Plus my laptop is a lot quieter in maverick with the nvidia driver working good. Now my only problem is that when I fn F-key to a virtual terminal the screen is blank
<safetynet> Hello - Is someone willing to help me try and get my Cups printing service going again - Would be much appreciated.....
<robertzaccour> will libtheora be fixed in time for maverick?
<slyrus_> will mplayer mp4 audio sync be fixed in time for maverick? :)
<robertzaccour> will libtheora be fixed in time for maverick?
<penguin42> well, hibernate/resume seems to work
<penguin42> anyone else seen an odd screen saver behaviour where it fades out SLOWLY and won't let you interrupt it?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> anoything
<penguin42> It's bug 595555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595555 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "screensaver can't be interrupted once fade begins" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595555
<BUGabundo> nice bug id
<BUGabundo> easy to memorize
<penguin42> well I tend not to memorize the ids :-)
 * BUGabundo subs
<duffydack> nice, the volume applets track slider works
<duffydack> well, somewhat.
<Daekdroom> It's still kinda buggy.
<vish> penguin42: seems like the bug has returned , there was a similar issue earlier
<Daekdroom> It lags a few seconds behind rhythmbox counter.
<penguin42> does everyone else have a pair of clocks in the panel? One from indicator-applet and one from clock ?
<vish> i mean in the earlier releases , karmic?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I don't
<BUGabundo> penguin42: do you have unity?
<vish> penguin42: indicator-datetime
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Not installed
<vish> penguin42: you might have tried it earlier?
<BUGabundo> I had two clocks when I had unity
<penguin42> vish: Yes I might have tried unity
<penguin42> vish: So how do I remove indicator-datetime?
<vish> penguin42: yeah , it needs to be removed
<vish> penguin42: just uninstall the package
<penguin42> ok, there's no right way from the GUI to just tell it not to run
<vish> nope
<penguin42> pity, the only problem I have with it is that it only shows time and not date
<vish> penguin42: its installed when you install the unity ppa , and if you want it gone , you need to remove indicator-datetime...
<vish> penguin42: well , it will be going in as a replacement at some point ;)
<vish> replacement to the clock.. , either for 10.10 or 11.04
<penguin42> vish: Yeh which is OK, but I'd be annoyed if it lost the ability to show the date
<vish> depends on how well , progress is being made.. it might land in 10.10 too :p
<penguin42> no point in replacing things by new version of the same thing if they lose simple functionality
<vish> heh
<Daekdroom> penguin42, but apparently, indicator-datetime is going to have a more user-friendly interface.
<Daekdroom> Instead of having to go through hordes of menus to change date etc.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh OK, but that's something I do very rarely
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I usually don't do it either, but it annoys the hell out of me being unable to find where to change the time
<Daekdroom> and pretty much everything is moving into the indicator.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: System->admin->time & date - doesn't seem unreasonable
<Daekdroom> bug 1 is annoying :|
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> by now I consider the continues replies more annoying then the bug it self :S
<DrHalan> nautilus seems to leak memory for me..
<penguin42> DrHalan: Yeh had a few people say that
<DrHalan> well in the beginning i thought it was related to ubuntuone but thats removed for some time already
<Daekdroom> It's a openbug in launchpad
<DrHalan> #?
<Daekdroom> bug 174809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174809 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus using more and more memory (depending on the system up-time)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174809
<penguin42> is there a wiki page for common maverick problems?
<penguin42> there are a few of these that coming up
<penguin42> keep
<DanaG> [    3.015786] RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
<DanaG> [    3.031682] VFS: Cannot open root device "sda6" or unknown-block(0,0)
<DanaG> Trying to EFI-boot.
<DanaG> Why is ahci no longer built-in?
<fil1> hi, anyone has problem with xorg-edgers PPA and the last build of xorg (1.8.99.905) using nvidia-current?
<fil1> the system boot always in low graphic mode.
<mikeconcepts> is there a channel for ubuntu respins? pinguy for example.
<fil1> no one has problem with xorg-edgers PPA?
<BUGabundo> not using it
<yofel> fil1: I think asking in #ubuntu-x makes sense too if you're using edgers, I don't think many of us here are using it
<DrHalan> i wouldnt use a lot of ppas with the development veriosn
<DrHalan> okay maybe he is using lucid
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-18
<KM0201> alex_mayorga: if you're using 11.10, pretty sure its gone.
<alex_mayorga> KM0201: I know, just wondering what can I install to get the option back
<KM0201> gnome 2.x is gone, but it might be in the repos if you want to install it (not using 11.10 at the moment)....
<micahg> gnome 2 is mostly gone, superseded by 3.0.x or 3.1.x
<KM0201> and unity fro that matter (if you're on ubuntu)
<KM0201> but gnome 2.x is likely still in the repos if you want to use it.... i had a soft spot for Gnome 2.x, just can't get used to Unity or Gnome 3, so I started using LXDE, and it's just awesome.
<micahg> KM0201: almost everything with a 3.0.x or 3.1.x has been superseded
<KM0201> micahg: i understand that, but i imagine you can find 2.x somewhere...
<micahg> KM0201: not in oneiric
<KM0201> hmm.. i dunno, where theres a will, there's a way...lol
<KM0201> just wouldn't surprise me if someone backported it, or someething like that
<micahg> KM0201: with the 3.2 release GNOME won't support it either
<KM0201> right.
<bjsnider> it could be backported at the cost of breaking everything
<bjsnider> so it wouldn't produce a usable desktop
<micahg> it would be forward porting in this case
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, the good news is, as bad as gnome 3 sucks, xfce seems halfway decent (but i don't care for it either)... and LXDE is just awesome..
<bjsnider> using lucid would be the best way to use gnome 2 at this point
<micahg> if you want 2.x to last as long as possible, lucid is the best option
<micahg> heh
<KM0201> i dn't really wanna use 2.x, i like 2.x, a lot... but i consider Unity/Gnome 3, train wrecks, so i just hopped off that train so i could start learning something else
<bjsnider> no one's criticizing you, but you're wrong
<micahg> well, there's GNOME 3 w/out shell
<bjsnider> yeah, you coul duse a vt
<alex_mayorga> so how do I get gnome3 on Oneiric?
<rww> alex_mayorga: do you mean GNOME 3 or GNOME Shell?
<alex_mayorga> rww: gnome 3
<rww> alex_mayorga: Ubuntu Oneiric has GNOME 3 out of the box.
<alex_mayorga> rww: so how I get whatever is "classic" now?
<alex_mayorga> login only has unity and unity 2d
<rww> no idea. If I were trying to do so, I'd probably install GNOME Shell and turn on fallback mode, but that seems like a roundabout way of doing it.
<alex_mayorga> rww: what package is gnome shell?
<rww> gnome-shell
<rww> (bearing in mind that "classic" in Ubuntu 11.04 is GNOME 2.something, and there is no GNOME 2 in Oneiric)
<KM0201> or embrace the horror, gnome as we know it is gone, move to LXDE or XFCE.. :)
<Dr_Willis> thats what the kde users did... switched to gnome...
<Dr_Willis> sounds weird.. but im getting so used to how the GUI on my phone  works.. pc's seem.. weird.
<Dr_Willis> Now to test  Ocelot on my problematic Nvidia systems....
<rww> KDE is fine after about 4.3 or 4.4. Perhaps GNOME will be fine after 3.3 or 3.4 ;)
<rww> 3.2 already looks like it's going to be a vast improvement.
<alex_mayorga> Dr_Willis: what phone OS do you have
<Dr_Willis> android 2.2 right now
<alex_mayorga> rww: thanks!
<rww> alex_mayorga: let me know if it actually works, I'd be interested to know
<Dr_Willis> KDE is very nice now. but its still just overwhelming in so many ways.. and so obscure in how to do things.
<Dr_Willis> I hope unity at least 'works' on my machines in Ocelot.
<alex_mayorga> rww: Breaks: gnome-control-center (< 1:3.0)
<rww> !info gnome-control-center
<alex_mayorga> :(
<ubottu> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.3-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 489 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<rww> alex_mayorga: and? :P
<alex_mayorga> rww: only that
<alex_mayorga> yup
<rww> according to ubottu, oneiric doesn't have < 1:3.0...
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: u gotta try lubuntu.. :)
<KM0201> if kDE is overwhelming to you
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  thats what ive been using since the big change to unity...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: then why change to kde?.. :)
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu + AWN for a decent launcher panel
<Dr_Willis> i was using Openbox + AWN. :)
<rww> amusingly, I'm fine with KDE and find Lubuntu overwhelming due to the design... quirks. I guess it's all about what you're comfortable with.
<Dr_Willis> windowmaker even..
<Dr_Willis> trying to sit down and actually explain to someone how to use kde.. is.. overwhelming. :) i know where to find things/look for things.. but for most users it will be chaotic.
<Dr_Willis> I still get confused and wonder where the 'copy dialog box' went to....
<rww> what's a 'copy dialog box'?
<Dr_Willis> a lot of the default 'desktop widgit things'  i still hve never gotten to work..
<Dr_Willis> 'copying 100 of 1000000.... time.. 20 min.'  dialog window
<rww> ah. yeah, stateful notifications are a bit fun
<Dr_Willis> i forget its got that little notify icon at the boottom right in kde. :)
<Dr_Willis> I just WISH someday the file managers would get smarter and start queing up the copy requests.. im constantly draging a 3gb file somewhere.. then another... then a few more.. and the disks  melt from trying to do all 5 at once.
<rww> I disagree with a lot of Ayatana, but the whole "notifications should be notifications and not have buttons and progressbars and other random crap on them" idea turned out well.
<Dr_Willis> I could sware ive seen OS's that do  queing that way.. :) perhaps beOS.
<rww> notify-osd is a lot less confusing than KDE notifications
<alex_mayorga> rww: so would my system break beyond repair if I install gnome-shell?
<alex_mayorga> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 816 kB, installed size 3976 kB
<rww> not more than it probably already is if you're running oneiric :P
<alex_mayorga> fair enough
<alex_mayorga> would Ubuntu ever show at http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<alex_mayorga> or is that relationship now death for good?
<rww> I doubt it. Ubuntu's priorities don't include showcasing the latest and greatest GNOME stuff. Fedora's do (to the point that they modified their plans for default artwork so they'd be more like upstream).
<rww> (disclaimer: I know nothing about openSUSE)
<alex_mayorga> rww: all packages have been fetched and installed
<alex_mayorga> now how do I activate it?
<alex_mayorga> something to reconfigure?
<rww> the dropdown in GDM, I'd assume
<alex_mayorga> BRB
<alex_mayorga> it works!
<alex_mayorga> looks "odd" too though :(
<Dr_Willis> hot pink and puce theme?
<alex_mayorga> that or "I'm getting old"
<Dr_Willis> the next trend in gui design. :)  'im too old to understand'
<Dr_Willis> Old Otter. :) for the next release.. for us old timers.
<alex_mayorga> I guess we'd be beyond "windows" soon :)
<Dr_Willis> we seem to be going full circle in many ways.. theres to many   things i notice that 'this feature is not configureable'  seems to get applied to.
<Dr_Willis> a long way from the 'pick your window mnager, pick your file manager, pick your launcher... ' from the days of old...
<alex_mayorga> Dr_Willis: In all fairness, the only reason I boot up a PC these days is to launch a web browser :S
<Dr_Willis> alex_mayorga:  i do more web surfing on my cellphone then the pc.. :)
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<alex_mayorga> seems like gnome shell doesn't have the weather icon either :(
<h00k> I think Oneric's wallpaper slideshow should transition nicely
<proti> morning
<proti> #802626
<proti> If anybody could have a look.
<proti> It's another problem at boot. vgchange -a y just hangs and hanged the whole boot process.
<proti> It became unkillable.
<BUGabundo> morning
<smerz> [18.07.2011 14:17:03] erasedata: plugin can't start for unknown reason.
<smerz> [18.07.2011 14:17:03] seedingtime: plugin can't start for unknown reason.
<smerz> rutorrent reinstall doesn't seem to work :(
<smerz> argh
<smerz> my bad. wrong chan sry
<dr_willis> well so far this release boots better for me. i just cant get to the gnome desktop. just a screen and pointer.. i dont even see it ask for my password
<dr_willis> console works nicely. ;)
<lamalex> hi guys. when i log in it just hangs. with lightdm
<lamalex> i can't get into any sessions
<dr_willis> same issue here lamalex
<lamalex> dr_willis: have you found any way around it?
<dr_willis> startx works.. almost
<dr_willis> not beat on it yet. just installed from daily build last night
<lamalex> when you do startx do you just get a failed to load session "gnome" error
<lamalex> dr_willis: ^
<lamalex> dr_willis: what kind of graphics chip do you have
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<charlie-tca> Try choosing "Other..." on the lightdm login, then enter the name and password.
<lamlex> charlie-tca: yah ij ust found that bug report
<lamlex> was about to poing dr_willis with it :{
<lamlex> :P
<dr_willis> lamlex: yeo. so i maded a custome .xsession
<dr_willis> i never saw where to enter pass on litedm
<dr_willis> i made .xsession run  gnome-terminal, and exec  gnome-session --session=gnome  i think
<lamlex> dr_willis: did you try charlie-tca's suggestion of doing 'other' then typing your username manually?
<dr_willis> not at home so i cant try it
<lamlex> ok
<dr_willis> i was playing with other distros the last 3 days. ;)
<dr_willis> then decided to try  the alpha
<lamalex> dr_willis, it works!
<dr_willis> what did?
<lamalex> choosing other at the lightdm screen
<dr_willis> heh. gotta love workarounds
<BluesKaj> does the nvidia-current driver still break X ?
<BluesKaj> or the reverse ?
<lamalex> BluesKaj, nope- it's ok here
<BluesKaj> lamalex, which nvidia card ?
<BluesKaj> I have the 8400gs and 7600gt on my older machine
<lamalex> BluesKaj, honestly i forget what mine is. whatever is in the last gen of macbook pros
<BluesKaj> 8400gs on this
<BluesKaj> well this is a pretty generic HP desktop , so that's a difficult prdeiction and comparison to make :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: my problem's bug 810647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810647 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[10de:08a0] nvidia isn't loading" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810647
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks...checking
<BluesKaj> yofel, did you blacklist nouveau ?
<yofel> no, I didn't see that solution fast enough, so I did it the brute force way:
<yofel> sudo rm /lib/modules/3.0.0-5-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko
<yofel> sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -u
<BluesKaj> hmm. glad to see there's a fix/workaround , but I think I'll wait for a while anyway
<dupondje> Nobody happen to have a Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230 ?
<dr_willis> nope
<KM0201> dupondje: why?
<KM0201> my new laptop has a Celeron P4600, whatever that is
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> dr_willis: why did you remove the caps from your name?
<dr_willis> to hide from my enemies...
<dr_willis> ;)
<KM0201> lol
<dupondje> Need to have someone that can simulate an issue I have
<KM0201> hmm
<Pici> At least hes identified today.
<robin0800> has anyone found a wallpaper changer that works in 11.10 the background gnome3? is now from somewhere different I think
<donniezzdfsdfs> I can't get to my desktop. As soon as i click my login name in lightdm it goes off. No password is asked. I am left to a blank screen. I can get to tty.
<charlie-tca> click on Other..., enter your username and password
<donniezzdfsdfs> thanks charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> evening!
<edasdsadsa> Hello
<edasdsadsa> somebody know if gnome 3 is included in ubuntu 11.10 yer ?
<edasdsadsa> yet ?
<micahg> edasdsadsa: gnome 3 packages are, gnome 3 w/out shell I don't think exists as a unit yet
<edasdsadsa> okay it is not chooseable in the lightdm jetzt ?
<edasdsadsa> jetzt = yet
<micahg> not that I know of, but gnome shell should be
<edasdsadsa> yes i meant the gnome shell
<Dimmuxx> you have to install gnome-shell if you want to use it
<edasdsadsa> ah
<edasdsadsa> okay
<edasdsadsa> and do you think in the final release gnome-shell will be preincluded
<Dimmuxx> it won't
<edasdsadsa> i have a problem with unity
<edasdsadsa> maybe you can help ,e
<edasdsadsa> me
<BUGabundo> only one?
<BUGabundo> lucky u
<edasdsadsa> if a window
<edasdsadsa> is more than 50 percent on the other virtual desktop
<edasdsadsa> and i maximize it
<edasdsadsa> it maximizes on the other desktop
<edasdsadsa> no help
<jakemp> I'm using the Oneric Alpha, and I am getting a strange lag in cursor response.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you notice the new flash plugin causing the whole desktop to crash?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I'm using 11 .so
<BUGabundo> 64bits
<KM0201> wha tis a bit, and why do we need 64 of them, and not 96 or 128?
<BUGabundo> what??
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-19
<antihero> argh, dependencies for unity are broken
<antihero> It depends supposedly on compiz-core-abiversion-20110322
<antihero> but this doesn't exist ?!
<jbicha> antihero: just be patient, a new unity & a new compiz were just pushed an hour or so ago, they take some time to build :-)
<antihero> jbicha: Ah fair enough, I guess I just updated at the wrong time.
<antihero> Is there a page to check?
<jbicha> antihero: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity click the triangle next to the Oneiric version
<jbicha> and then after building, it takes a bit to show up in the repository
<antihero> sure
<antihero> Is there any way to tell when it might work?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Test_> "No Root File System" is a message I keep getting. " Please correct this on the partition menu."  I have Ubutu installed on a partition--E:/.   How do I add a root file?
<dr_willis> e? you did a wubi install?
<Test_> No I used another partition app--that I got from www.partition-tool.com
<dr_willis> no idea what that does. if it installed to 'e:' and not a linux partion. then   it would need to set up some things in windows
<dr_willis> i reccomend doing a normal install to a linux partition.
<dr_willis> or using virtualbox if you cant repartition
<Test_> Dr.  are you saying that a linux partition is someething different than other patitions on the hard-drive?
<dr_willis> Test_:  you have partions that use the linux filesystems.. those do not show up as e: f: or other letters in windows
<dr_willis> saying you installed linux to 'e:' is either wrong. or you used somthing like wubi to put a special setup on e:
<Test_> Ok, I guess its back to the drawing board--Guess I'll try to delete the partition I made and start over again--thanks for your help
<dr_willis> what did you make exactly?
<Test_> I'm ot sure anymore--seems like I have done so many things everything is a blur
<dr_willis> have some una lloccated space on the hd. boot the install cd. tell it to use the unallocated space.
<dr_willis> and why are you using the alpha release?
<Test_> Don't know why I using alpha--my son-in-law gave it to me.  Dr. thanks again--I'm sure I'll be back
<dr_willis> go get the non alpha version
<BluesKaj> how to create a URL link in a text editor ?
<charlie-tca> That actually works without copying it to firefox?
<dr_willis> a desktop icon thats a url shortcut you mean?
<BluesKaj> no a url in gedit or kate that will open the browser at the url page, dr_willis ...is there such a device/addon ?
<BluesKaj> in a textfile
<dr_willis> you mean click on a link in gedit, that launches the browser. like you often see in irc clients?
<dr_willis>  http://google.com
<BluesKaj> yup, you got it
<dr_willis> thats a editor feature.  so it depends. ;)
<BluesKaj> beena searchin' everywhichaway
<BluesKaj> :)
<dr_willis> never needed it in a text editor.
<charlie-tca> since they are text editors, using no markup, I don't think it can done, but there might be a plugin somewhere for that.
<dr_willis> thers clibpoard manager tools that can safe a few steps i guess. copy, select the manager ifon, launch the url
<dr_willis> in vi, and right terminal, you can do it. ;)
<dr_willis> geany prob.  can also.
<dr_willis> and id bet emacs has 100 ways to do it. ;)
<BluesKaj> I keep 'buntu  info in a text file for reference and it would be neat to have quick link to a url rather that opening a browser and searching thru numerous bookmarks , which should be sorted and edited of course ...something I may get around to someday :)
<dr_willis> open the file in the browser..
<dr_willis> or bookmark it in the browser
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, that's too much work emacs etc, rather use a lazy way if you get my drift
<dr_willis> start using delicious.com to store bookmarks also. ;) or  a similer site
<dr_willis> hteres browser extensions to make non link texts become links.
<BluesKaj> quote :  rather than opening a browser and searching thru numerous bookmarks
<dr_willis> opening an editor and searching is better?  i dont see any gain
<dr_willis> delicious and tags ... its all about tags....
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: I use Tomboy for that kind of stuff, it lets me use those links
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, charlie-tca I have a text file sitting in the panel that refer to for commands etc , just thought it would be cool to have some important page links there , is all
<charlie-tca> If you do find a gedit plugin, let me know. I run into the same issue
<charlie-tca> and gedit is smaller than Tomboy for Xubuntu
<Test_> Dr. Willis Hello again
<Test_> Dr. you gave me good advise and it seems to be loading
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  if you put the notes in tomboy notes. it does what you want i think
<dr_willis> work time. byeee. bbl.
<V_> hiya guys
<V_> I have a slight issue with ubuntu 10.04
<V_> I get the login screen
<V_> *put in credentials
<charlie-tca> 10.04 support is in #ubuntu
<V_> and get the login screen again ....
<V_> oh right.
<charlie-tca> This is support for Oneiric only
<V_> damn. I tried that channel, but ironically, the client is flooding the chat with user status so it's kind of hard for anyone to see when someone asks a question
<charlie-tca> who's client?
<V_> well the webclient
<charlie-tca> so, you are seeing a lot of users logging in and out?
<V_> there's a constant stream of : x quit and y joined and the questions qre lost in there
<V_> I assume everyone sees those
<Pici> I believe  the webchat has a thing to disable that in the options.
<charlie-tca> There are a lot of users in there, yes. But questions still get seen
<V_> ok, though I already tried to no avail. thanks anyway guys :). appreciate it. :)
<BluesKaj> I'm used to parts and joins , put it in a lighter coloured font and it's not so bothersome but still readable
<pfarrell_> hi! has something changed with the packaging of petsc on oneiric? I have a launchpad builder set up for my project; yesterday it worked, and today it failed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75526959/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.libadjoint_0.1-0~244~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Andre_Gondim> Is there any problem with usb access at oneiric. I can't access my usb flash drive about 2 days
<pfarrell_> hi! has something changed with the packaging of petsc on oneiric? I have a launchpad builder set up for my project; yesterday it worked, and today it failed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75526959/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.libadjoint_0.1-0~244~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jakemp> The wireless on my lenovo T420 is unusable; it's using realtec wireless, Is there a fix in the works for this?
<micahg> pfarrell_: during the dev release, you can expect archive build skew
<jakemp> I have a small problem with my touchpad as well, Since I moved to 11.10, It lags whenever I try and use it after stopping to type or something. The eraser mouse in the keypad does not have this lag, though.
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-20
<aarkerio> hi!!
<aarkerio>  what is the command wich start Gnome 3 panels?
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<saamm> hello I like new gwibber but is there any chance that 5 minute update time limit will be reduced? thanks
<Dimmuxx> I know that this isn't the right place to ask but since unity is broken for me/everyone? in oneiric atm I need to use gnome-shell so how do I get rid of the ugly title bar and get the proper gnome-shell one?
<jbicha> Dimmuxx: do you mean the one that says Applications Places?
<Dimmuxx> jbicha: nope I mean the orange ugly title bar on all open windows
<jbicha> I use Gnome Shell & I don't know what orange bar you mean
<jbicha> screenshot?
<Dimmuxx> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u91/Dimmuxx_real/ugly.png
<jbicha> install gnome-themes-standard
<jbicha> to get Adwaita, the Gnome Shell default or you can use Ambiance
<jbicha> install gnome-tweak-tool to easily change themes
<Dimmuxx> jbicha: can you repeat what you said because something got screwed up
<jbicha> install gnome-tweak tool & you should be able to change your theme back to Ambiance
<Dimmuxx> ambiance is already selected
<jbicha> did you try rebooting? :-)
<Dimmuxx> plenty of times
<Dimmuxx> it have always been like this since I installed it
<Dimmuxx> changing the theme to awaita just make the title bar blue instead of orange
<jbicha> try installing gnome-themes-selected, then change your theme to Adwaita
<Dimmuxx> it's already installed
<jbicha> Dimmuxx: sorry, I'm not really sure as I've not had a theme problem
<Dimmuxx> okay, I guess I just have to live with this until unity is repaired
<Dimmuxx> or maybe do a fresh install
<Termaster> 776435
<antihero> Cheers. Hmm, any idea why my tcc installed version (on oneiric) is 0.9.25-5 when here it states that the latest version is 0.9.25-8? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tcc
<bazhang> !info tcc
<ubottu> tcc (source: tcc): Small ANSI C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.25-8 (oneiric), package size 140 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 armel)
<antihero> I'll do update/upgrade
<antihero> I only installed it 20 mins ago though
<antihero> Hmm, seems to be an update. Ah, 26 hours.
<VEndix> ok upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<VEndix> how to reset icons that was on desktop, my computer and others?
<VEndix> i use gnome3
<Dimmuxx> install gnome-tweak-tools
<VEndix> yes
<VEndix> already done that but that doesn't solve my problem
<VEndix> ok i will reboot
<VEndix> hello how to downgrade from 11.10 to 11.04?
<IdleOne> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<IdleOne> err too late
<dr-willis> is there no longer the unity plugin in ccsm? or am  i overlooking it..
<coz_> dr-willis,  not sure I dont have oneiric installed,,, you could check with smspillaz  on #compiz-dev  or  #ayatana channel if no one else knows
<coz_> dr-willis,  although I havent heard of it being gone
<coz_> guess it's time to install oneric :9
<dr-willis> heh. i just been toying with it for a day or 2. today it wouldent get to the desktop...
<dr-willis> gotta love alphas..
<Dimmuxx> yeah good times
<jakemp> I've installed libffi-dev, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/libffi-dev/filelist and the files in /usr/lib aren't there
<trism> jakemp: they have been moved to the multiarch directories (so it should be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ in your case), I don't know why the filelist still specifies /usr/lib
<jakemp> yeah, I just did a locate, and found em
<jakemp> just a habit to google something
<bjsnider> yofel, what's that nvidia issue you've got at the moment?
<yofel> seems fixed, was nouveau getting into intrd and blocking the nvidia module
<yofel> *initrd
<bjsnider> what fixed it?
<yofel> my bug was marked as dup of bug 810221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810221 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Video output stops on real root after July 12 udev changes" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810221
<bjsnider> k, so it was a udev fix
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<nzmm> t
<dr_willis> weird. some how.. unity got removed.. and i had to apt-get install it.. :)
<antihero> Hey, anyone have any idea what could be cause Musicbrainz Picard to lock up my entire system?
<antihero> It's sort of like as if I launch it, an th
<antihero> and then my cursor gets difficult to move, then my sound goes funny, and nothing responds.
<antihero> And the only thing I can do is power off my system manually. What on earth could cause such damage and why doesn't the OS protect against such processes (or limit them to a core)?
<BUGabundo> antihero: sounds like a mem leak
<BUGabundo> try a REISUB next time
<antihero> What's tha?
<antihero> ah yeah
<antihero> in any case, how can it take over my system like that?
<antihero> shouldn't there be some sort of task manager process that runs at a higher priority and goes "Hold on, don't do that, you'll fuck up the system"
<antihero> on other notes, htop seems to segfault all the time
<charlie-tca> When the computer memory becomes completely used up, it will freeze, it doesn't care what OS you use
<antihero> charlie-tca: Shouldn't it page, or prevent a program allocating more memory?
<rww> htop works fine for me :|
<antihero> Seems pretty dumb for a kernel to allow a computer to freeze up entirely
<charlie-tca> Are you running some kind of application to tell every app how much memory they are entitled to use?
<BUGabundo> rww: once all your RAM is used
<BUGabundo> and your swap drive is swaping like hell
<BUGabundo> not much you can do
<BUGabundo> REISUB may work
<antihero> charlie-tca: No, but sounds like a good kernel feature
<BUGabundo> antihero: that's why you should have swap on some non system drive
<charlie-tca> How would the kernel know what any application requires?
<charlie-tca> Is there a list for it to use?
<BUGabundo> you could reserve some
<antihero> perhaps limit user memory usage to 95% of RAM and leave some utilities for killing stuff in the remaining 5% or whatever
<BUGabundo> like the disk does
<BUGabundo> 5%
<antihero> unless explicitly specified
<charlie-tca> There are thousands of applications out there, it will never know how much memory any developer decided his application needs
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: seat back, and see it from the other side
<antihero> charlie-tca: Yeah but it's rare for an application to actually require 100% of RAM
<BUGabundo> from X amount of RAM , 5% is reseved for system/root
<antihero> charlie-tca: And in those cases(for instance distributed computing or something_ it could be manually overriden
<antihero> BUGabundo: You're saying this exists already?
<charlie-tca> um, If I have 512MB ram, and an application needs 1024MB ram, it will already be short. The kernel should not be the one to say I can not use that app
<BUGabundo> antihero: no
<antihero> charlie-tca: Well yeah, but the app is going to fuck if it can allocate 512MB or 507MB
<BUGabundo> +1
<BUGabundo> antihero: mind you language, please
<antihero> BUGabundo: Sure.
<BUGabundo> thank you
<antihero> charlie-tca: But at least with my idea, you can recover the system and kill the app
<BUGabundo> antihero: you can
<charlie-tca> REISUB normally works, too
<BUGabundo> go to recovery mode
<BUGabundo> RE
<antihero> charlie-tca: What exactly does reisub do?
<BUGabundo> grab the keyboard, kill it, resume
<BUGabundo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<antihero> What is sysrq? Printscreen?
<BUGabundo> I was having lots of OOM for a few weeks
<antihero> And if so, surely that would take a screenshot of the current window
<BUGabundo> till I finally created a few swpfiles
<BUGabundo> I constantly had to use REISUB to kill chromium
<BUGabundo> antihero: sysreq != prtsc
<BUGabundo> at least on my keyboards
<BUGabundo> don't know what layout you have
<antihero> Hmm, I don't seem to have a swap partitoion
<BUGabundo> yeah, that would explain why your system freezes so fast
<antihero> Oh wait, I do
<antihero> lets try one of those funky REISUB
 * BUGabundo waves good bye to antihero
<antihero> That was fun
<antihero> I seem to be getting weird fsck errors on my HDDS on boot despite them being fine
<antihero> It asks me to skip/ignore/something on boot
<antihero> seeing as oneiric is stuff supposed to crash all the time, or is it quite stable for most people/
<antihero> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-z58X5GsRIcE/TidYCyUWj1I/AAAAAAAAAho/wHPD8gNzmwg/s912/2011+-+1
<antihero> any idea how to deal with this?
<BUGabundo> if I were you
<BUGabundo> I would boot from live cd and fsck -f all your drives
<antihero> BUGabundo: Sure. The drives mentioned are un-mountable though
<BUGabundo> not while in a livecd
<antihero> BUGabundo: Aye but I can do it from my current install surely
<BUGabundo> I wouldn't trust your system right now
<BUGabundo> but hey, its *your* system
<antihero> BUGabundo: It seems fsck.ntfs isn't found
<BUGabundo> apt-get install ntfs-tools
<antihero> BUGabundo: Package not found :O
<BUGabundo> search for similar ? :P
<BUGabundo> !search ntfs
<ubottu> Found: addingfs, ntfs, nfts, fat32, ntfs-3g, filesystems, windowsdrives, fuse, ntfs3g
<antihero> I already have ntfsprogs
<BUGabundo> you can't fsck ntfs
<antihero> BUGabundo: Why on earth is it trying to at boot then :\
<BUGabundo> cause it has errors?
<charlie-tca> or it is marked in /etc/fstab to?
<antihero> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443155/ /etc/fstab
<antihero> BUGabundo: How would my system know it has errors?
<antihero> Perhaps it just has the "dirty" bit flagged
<charlie-tca> change the ",async        0        2"  to   ",async        0        0"
<charlie-tca> it will stop trying to check them
<antihero> charlie-tca: Awesome, cheers!
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-21
<bjsnider_> those of you who want the latest nvidia blob it's in the x-updates ppa
<bjsnider_> latest stable blob anyway
<BUGabundo> I want to go back to nouvuea
<BUGabundo> is it safe ?
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<bjsnider_> bugabundo's unbroken streak of misspelling "nouveau" is intact
<dr_willis> Hmm. Got funny vertical black bars in the top panel.. but at least im able to get into the unity desktop. :)
<saamm> can i use utouch to enable multitouch on my touchpad?
<sagaci> hi, just doing some translations, two packages, gcc-4.5 and gcc-4.6 are in oneiric, are both package sets being used or will 4.5 be deprecated?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i am using ubuuntu 11.10
<hellyeah> when i try to install asome packages i took that error http://dpaste.com/573209/
<hellyeah> what can i do
<nyuszika7h> hellyeah: are you using sudo?
<hellyeah> yeah
<hellyeah> sudo -s
<hellyeah> what shuold i do
<Pici> hellyeah: How about telling us what packages you're trying to install.
<hellyeah> actually i try to upgrade my system
<hellyeah> after upgrading the system i tok that error
<hellyeah> sorry,
<hellyeah> some compiz package i dont know which one gives that error
<snadg3> something horribly broke in the last update
<snadg3> i suppose more specific corrupted desktop and things crashing with fglrx
<snadg3> black boxes everywhere
<snadg3> i suppose i can try radeon but just a bit freaked out by it :p
<jvgeli> using natty with Kernel 3.0.0-5 from Oneiric. I am not able to use fglrx, any thoughts?
<Pici> jvgeli: another user was just saying that a few minutes ago.
<jvgeli> Pici: how do I backread?
<Pici> jvgeli: They aren't here anymore
<Pici> Thats all they said anyway.
<jvgeli> Pici: was there a resolution? ah I see.
<Pici> No :/
<mauri_> how can I know which are the packages do not update with apt-get?
<yofel> mauri_: can you rephrase that please?
<patdk-wk> update doesn't update any packages
<patdk-wk> upgrade does some, dist-upgrade does all
<mauri_> yofel: I've run apt-get upgrade and at the end I get 4 packages not updated but i dont know which they are
<patdk-wk> normally it lists them when it starts
<yofel> running  dist-upgrade and aborting it will tell you
<patdk-wk> it's cause you have to use dist-upgrade to install the new dependancies for those
<mauri_> patdk-wk: what should I do in order to clean the environment?
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> bucket of water and towel?
<yofel> lol
<mauri_> patdk-wk: ok it doesnt matter, i've have a problem whith the english and i'm not and linux expert.... so it is not necessary to highlight that
<patdk-wk> well, I have no idea what your asking
<elros> you mean remove old packages?
<mauri_> elros: when I updated my kubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 the procedure at certain moment crasched. the log said to send the bug to the developper
<mauri_> elros: so i start again the procedure end it seem finished
<mauri_> elros: but im not sure that all was fine. There is a way to verufy that?
<yofel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> if that runs without error you should be ~fine~
<mauri_> yofel: ok I try
<mauri_> yofel: it should be fine  thanks
<sweeze> anyone trying to use gnome-shell+empathy on oneiric?  it seems to drop all my incoming ims  (see launchpad 811291 -- anyone else seeing this?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811291 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Weird inconsistent behavior/lack of syncrhonization with empathy messaging integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811291
<cplanken> Hi I posted a solution to a memory leak bug on launchpad but was advised in the report to post it on irc - is that ok I can post a link to that report here?
<yofel> uh, what bug number?
<cplanken> 812975 unity
<yofel> lp 812975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812975 in unity (Ubuntu) "found memory leak in code" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812975
<cplanken> thats the one
<yofel> cplanken: #ayatana is the channel you want to ask in
<cplanken> thank you I will that!
<jo-erlend> are applications toolbars moved to the panel now? http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/2011-07-19-150134_1366x768_scrot-1.png
<Ian_Corne> brrr
<jo-erlend> oh, I get it.
<BigWhale> Greetings!
<BigWhale> Am I missing something while doing this:
<BigWhale> bigwhale@thefish:~$ setsid unity
<BigWhale> bigwhale@thefish:~$ execvp: No such file or directory
<BigWhale> Gah... dependencies are broken...
<jakemp> I'm getting a starting lag in my touchpad on my Lenovo T420, but not the eraser mouse.
<fosburg> I installed Ubuntu linux--Ubuntu software had "free cad" which I installed.  When trying to run application a message comes up No OpenGL   This system does not support OpenGL
<fosburg> any suggestions
<nit-wit> fosburg, with a quick google search I found this.  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=FAQ#OpenGL_drivers_are_not_inslalled.2C_or_not_working_properly
<fosburg> Thanks for the help
<nit-wit> fosburg, no problem I hope it actuallyis.;)
<BUGabundo> evening friends of the relay protocol
<jo-erlend> 'lo BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> hey hey jo
<jo-erlend> I was wondering if I should give 11.10 a look soon. I tried it in a VM, but that doesn't give the right impression. Thought maybe I'd install it on a couple of memorysticks and boot real machines. What's your impression; is it usable yet?
<BUGabundo> you shoould
<BUGabundo> I always advice ppl to test earlier
<BUGabundo> so they detect hw regressions and applicatinal problems
<jo-erlend> yes. Imagine how much easier that would be if we could boot from raw disk images..
<jo-erlend> didn't I read something about that?
<BUGabundo> we can
<BUGabundo> I do
<BUGabundo> I've hacked grub2 to boot from ISOs
<jo-erlend> how?
<BUGabundo> sec
<jo-erlend> isos? You mean for live images? But that's not the same.
<BUGabundo> jo-erlend: http://p.bugabundo.net/tag/grub2
<jo-erlend> or do you mean that would work for harddisk images as well?
<BUGabundo> now im lost
<BUGabundo> what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> you mean installed? as in dual boot?
<jo-erlend> right. Dual boot from an image.
<BUGabundo> well, isos *are* images
<BUGabundo> I'm not getting what you want, sorry
<jo-erlend> dd if=/dev/sda of=imagefile. Now I want to copy that image to another pc, add it to grub and boot from it as if it was a normal disk.
<jo-erlend> or do you mean that there is nothing special about booting iso images, that grub2 can boot from any raw image?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I guess you can!
<BUGabundo> but you will need to images
<BUGabundo> one for /boot and one for the rest
<BUGabundo> so you can mount the boot and then the userspace
<BUGabundo> but that's WAY above my pay grade
<BUGabundo> took me several hours to get mine just perfect
<BUGabundo> try #grub
<jo-erlend> :)
<nit-wit> this might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<jo-erlend> yes, that also looks interesting. What is the difference between booting from a harddisk image and a cd image?
<BUGabundo> not much
<jo-erlend> I could just rearrange my lvm. It's just that I'm lazy :)
<jo-erlend> «It is impossible to "boot" an ISO from disk unless that image specifically supports that» <-- grub topic :(
<BUGabundo> NAS> umount -f /volume1/@optware &
<BUGabundo> NAS> umount: can't forcibly umount /opt: Invalid argument
<BUGabundo> .../me scratches head
<coz_> so how are things going on the nvidia side of things with 11.10?
<BUGabundo> boots and works
<coz_> BUGabundo,  cool
<Adys> why is xdiagnose a hard dep on *everything*?
<Adys> it's pulling half of ubuntu-desktop into kubuntu
<nit-wit> Adys, do you want one or the other desktop?
<Adys> im using kubuntu. xdamage is pulling *tons* of gtk libs into kubuntu
<Adys> er
<Adys> xdiagnose
<nit-wit> Adys, do you want just kubuntu?
<Adys> yes
<nit-wit> hold on
<Adys> my point is xdiagnose cant be removed
<Adys> http://dpaste.com/573635/
<nit-wit> look under playing around left panel.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Adys> do you even know what im talking about?
<nit-wit> somewhat, it seems you're going about it the hard way.
<Adys> have you updated?
<rww> nit-wit: kubuntu-desktop depends on xdiagnose. xdiagnose depends on a bunch of gtk silliness. Hence Adys's question.
<Adys> yeah
<nit-wit> you installed one or the other desktop then the other now you just want kubuktu correct.
<nit-wit> *kubuntu
<rww> nit-wit: No, not correct.
<Adys> i think the problem is that xdiagnose depends on a gtk apport app
 * rww takes a look at the package lists
<Adys> rww: actually, the bind with kubuntu is deeper than that
<Adys> i dont have kubuntu-desktop installed
<nit-wit> rww, thnks for clearing that up but I got that from the paste.
<Adys> dependency of x11-common
<Adys> and depends on apport
<Adys> and gir1.2-gtk-3.0
<Adys> so yeah theres the problem
<Adys> the x11-common dependency should be dropped
<jbicha> Adys: have you filed a bug report?
<Adys> not yet
<Adys> feel free to
<maco> hey there oneiric users. any of you on kubuntu?
<maco> and if so, is kwin working or crashing for you?
<BUGabundo> maco:  I know a few are
<maco> that doesnt....really answer the actual questio
<BUGabundo> yofel_
<maco> which is whether kwin actually runs
<BUGabundo> and a few others, trying to see if they are online
<BUGabundo> please hang a sec
<maco> because on today's live cd i get a black bg, a X cursor, and a crash notification
<BUGabundo> I get those every day
<BUGabundo> on lubuntu
<BUGabundo> but then again, yofel never reboots
<yofel> can't say I get any crashes, but if that's the daily I would need to check for updates
<yofel> true ^^
<daniel__> hello i just updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and ihave no clue how to get my wireless card to work again ive been looking at this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and still no clue i know that i have Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<yofel> although I can't see how any of the recent kde uploads would cause kwin to crash
<yofel> maco: got a backtrace?
<maco> working on it
<maco> um....installin debug symbols failed
<yofel> *sigh* - someone debug that debug installer -.-
<maco> and i cant copy from the vm to paste on the host
<yofel> make a screenshot of the VM
<maco> you're smart
<nit-wit> daniel__, try #ubuntu
<jbicha> maco: KDE works here, but I'm not running true kubuntu
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<jbicha> maco: are you able to get to kdm at least? and what graphics card do you have?
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-22
<maco> yofel: http://mackenzie.morgan.name/tmp/kwin_crash_handler.png
<maco> jbicha:  my graphics card is irrelevant. its a vm. and there is no kdm involved in booting the live cd
<BUGabundo> maco: what GPU?
<maco> intel, as always
<maco> but thats not whats inside the vm
<BUGabundo> right
<jbicha> maco: perhaps you'll need to install natty & then upgrade unless you want to report iso bugs
<maco> jbicha: im working on ubiquity
<jbicha> well you can do some ubiquity work on an already installed system
<yofel> does kwin work at all after that? Or is that a fatal crash?
<yofel> IIRC I did get a kwin crash once too when opengl didn't work right here, which would be the case too in KVM.
<jbicha> it sometimes take the vm devs a while to support the latest kernel & graphics stacks
<jo-erlend> uhm. I'm curious to have a look at what 11.10 looks like. Should I use the latest alpha, or the daily?
<yofel> if you want to look at it use the daily. (if it boots)
<jo-erlend> if I add persistence to the usb stick, then I can install software including drivers, yes?
<yofel> yes
<jo-erlend> guess it'll only be a quick peek now, but if it works well, I guess I'll test it more thoroughly on my boxes. I've usually waited a little longer before testing, so I'm not entirely sure what to expect :)
<jo-erlend> will firefox get overlay scrollbars during this cycle, you think?
<jo-erlend> one thing I don't understand, if why they always call the isos for ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc by the exact same name. That's kinda annoying when you want to download any test several images.
<yofel> I think they're just created in the same way by the same way.
<jbicha> jo-erlend: you could use testdrive or dl-ubuntu-test-iso to automatically put the isos in separate folders
<jo-erlend> oh. I didn't know that.
<yofel> having the same names makes things easier to script too
<jo-erlend> how is that?
<yofel> simply switching subfolder is usally easier than parsing iso names, but don't ask me
<maco> yofel: fatal
<yofel> :(
<maco> yofel: if i exit the crash thingy it just stays a black screen and X cursor. there's nothing else
<jo-erlend> oneiric-*-desktop-arc.iso? :)
<maco> no menus...no krunner
<yofel> no idea, talk to mgraesslin. Perhaps its fixed in rc2
<jo-erlend> I sure hope we'll be able to replace those sounds by 12.04....
 * yofel passionately hates system sounds, no matter if it's gnome or kde
<maco> yofel: hmm ya know, kwin must still be running because the crash handler has decorations
<maco> or must have restarted at least
<maco> but there's still no plasma
<yofel> when I got the kwin crash the desktop didn't start either, had to restart X. After the crash kwin disabled the GL checks and the desktop came up fine
<maco> how do you restart X? theres no kdm
<jbicha> maco: can you get to a virtual terminal
<maco> yes
<yofel> well, kdm should be running, just with auto-login, so restarting kdm should work
<maco> nope
<maco> sudo service restart kdm      told me that kdm wasnt running
<yofel> :S
<maco> and its not ubiquity-dm either, which is the only result on    ps -ef | grep dm
<BUGabundo> startx ?
<maco> x is already running though, i think?
<BUGabundo> ps it ?
<rww> Alt-SysRq-K would kill X, wouldn't it?
<maco> hmm maybe not
<BUGabundo> not in a VM
<rww> oh, true.
<maco> libkexec was running drkonqi
<maco> which i think is like using xinit
<maco> startx didnt like that...probably because kexec's already got :0
<maco> i cant figure out how to kill the currently running X session
<maco> which is interesting since there are no X processes
<maco> oh wait got it
<maco> there was one, but sudo...
<maco> now i have a black background again but this time with a folderview widget. slight improvement at least
<maco> ...and then the whole thing crashed and went all i/o error on me. lovely.
<BUGabundo> I had that 3 weeks ago
<BUGabundo> then switched to lubuntu
<BUGabundo> will reboot tonight for the 1st time in many days
<BUGabundo> and retry Gnome again
<jo-erlend> I have to say it's looking good. Unity2d is really impressive.
<jo-erlend> is it intentional that you can no longer get a context menu on the desktop?
<jo-erlend> ohh. It was just a nautilus crash :)
<BUGabundo> ntie
<jo-erlend> ntie?
<jo-erlend> oh. Good night. :)
<jo-erlend> I'm off myself. Very late.
<jakubo> hi again... something is being weird with sound for me in  ubuntu... on my intel sound based laptop the login jingle from empathy and pidgin have become a mere click with yesterdays updates...
<daniel__> hello i have been trying everything i can to get my wireless working and keep seem to get to no matter what i do i use a Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<daniel__> would anyone have any suggestions?
<daniel__> it worked before i updated to 11.04
<om26er> after using arrow keys cursor does not move for a second or two whats the problem?
<om26er> seems like happens with every key press :/
<antihero> Hmm, just grabbed the latest kernel
<antihero> nvidia drivers don't work, so I tried the ones downloaded and it claims I don't have the source
<antihero> Which is untrue
<antihero> as linux-source was also upgraded
<antihero> Could nouveau be a an alternative?
<antihero> any idea why Nouveau not working
<gunni_> Hi. Is the number behind the kernel version in ubuntu consistent with the RC kernel? I.e. Is linux-image-3.0.0-6 = kernel 3.0 RC6 ?
<dr_willis> hmm.  never noticed
<dr_willis> ! info linux-image
<gunni_> I ask because a fix i depend on seems to be in RC7 and the actual kernel in oneiric is 3.0.0-6 ... ok, i may try and see, but knowing would be nicer :)
<dr_willis> the apt package info may state the actual source version
<geser> gunni_: I'm not sure if this doesn't code the kernel-module ABI (but better ask in #ubuntu-kernel if you want to know for sure)
<albert23> gunni_: there is no direct match. 3.0.0-5.6 was already based on rc7
<albert23> changelog will tell
<gunni_> albert23: Thanks, i will try it now, and hope the fix is in.
<gunni_> albert23: How to find the changelog?
<albert23> aptitude changelog linux-image-3.0.0-6-generic
<albert23> or which kernel version you use
<geser> or /usr/share/doc/$pkg/changelog.Debian.gz (if you have the package already installed)
<gunni_> thx
<seif> hey guys
<seif> since today i cant login into my desktop anymore
<nyuszika7h> seif: can you log in to a tty (Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-F2 etc.)?
<seif> nyuszika7h, yeah i can
<seif> :)
<nyuszika7h> Try this:
<nyuszika7h> $ sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<nyuszika7h> Replace '?' with your desktop manager's first letter (e.g. 'g' for Gnome, 'k' for KDE, and so on.)
<seif> i did that with gdm and lightdm
<seif> but both then don allow me to insert a password
<seif> they restart
<seif> however the kdm works
<h00k> I'm waiting for my boot-time to go back down in Oneric ;) It was 7.8 something seconds in Natty, and it's back up to 22 in Oneric.
<yofel> use bootchart and find out what's causing it
<h00k> I have bootchart, that's why I know the differences, but I haven't gone through it yet to figure it out.
<KM0201> h00k: ouch
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<antihero> Does nvidia-current work with the latest kernel yet
<trism> antihero: I haven't tested it with 3.0.0-6 yet but it works with 3.0.0-5 (I imagine it will probably work with the latest as well though)
<antihero> trism: Worked ine with -5
<antihero> but has a problem with -6 it seems :(
<antihero> "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<antihero> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<antihero> "
<antihero> Even though linux-source is installed
<trism> antihero: ahh, alright, I'm gonna go test as soon as I finish upgrading
<trism> antihero: you don't need the linux-source package for nvidia-current, you need the linux-headers package
<antihero> trism:  ah, okay. I'll make sure i've got that
<antihero> I can't wait 'till nouvaeu supports my 460
<antihero> high res console is yummy
<antihero> trism: linux-headers also installed
<antihero> :C
<antihero> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/444398/ <<<
<trism> antihero: gonna reboot and see what happens with my system
<antihero> don't expect a display
<antihero> but you might be cool
<trism> antihero: strangely, it didn't build here initially either, I forced a rebuild with: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r); (after booting into 3.0.0-6) then I could: sudo modprobe nvidia-current; and start lightdm
<yofel> hm, true, 3.0.0-6 is installed here, but dkms status shows that none of the dkms modules were built with it
 * yofel is still running 3.0.0-5
<yofel> trism: 'sudo dkms autoinstall -k 3.0.0-6-generic' would've been shorter ^^
<micahg> anyone else get a conffile prompt on the 3.0.0-6 upgrade?
<micahg> *kernel
<yofel> didn't get one here
<trism> here either
<charlie-tca> none here
<micahg> k, will chalk it up to system weirdness
<charlie-tca> micahg: locally modified, maybe?
<micahg> not that I know of
<trism> yofel: I will have to remember the for later
<robin0800> any one else noticed this when wireless not connected from sys log every minuet NetworkManager[503]: nm_supplicant_config_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SUPPLICANT_CONFIG (self)' failed
<jakubo> hi, i got a problem recovering from chroot, it says bin/bash has a false format....
<jakubo> when chrooting
<yofel> that happens if you run a 32bit kernel and try to chroot to a 64bit system
<jakubo> you mean... ah fuck... so i need a different live cd version
<jakubo> thx a lot ;)
<BUGabundo> good afternoon folks! dead dead DEAD tired  but karting was great
<antihero> trism: So nvidia-current works for you now?
<trism> antihero: yes
<antihero> Excellent
<antihero> I'll give that a shot
<antihero> And switch to lightdm for the hell of it
<BUGabundo> I need to recall what's the safe procedure to go back to nouveua
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> where's sarvat when I need him?
<yofel> remove the package and xorg.conf?
<Ian_Corne> just removing xorg.conf is enough methinks
<Ian_Corne> It's what I always do at least
<BUGabundo> yofel: I'm afraid even to try
<BUGabundo> already spent 8 days without X this cycle
<BUGabundo> must be a record
<Ian_Corne> just remove you xorg
<yofel> Ian_Corne: that works without problems? Because the nvidia package blacklists the module
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> maybe vesa takes over then :)
<BUGabundo> going on 3 weeks without gnome LOL
<Ian_Corne> I don't know, but removing the conf allows me to log in graphically
<BUGabundo> lubuntu user :\ and its not pretty
<Ian_Corne> i'll check next time yofel :)
<yofel> k
<Ian_Corne> of to the bars now!
<Ian_Corne> wooot
<Ian_Corne> jockey fails to activate nvidia-current atm for me
<BUGabundo> bars?
<BUGabundo> dinner, bbl
<antihero> Hmm, can't get lightdm working at all
<antihero> It just is a blanscreen
<antihero> damn lag
<trism> antihero: did you install a greeter with lightdm? it only recommends one, so you might not have one (probably lightdm-greeter-example-gtk unless you want to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to choose another)
<antihero> trism ah ok
<antihero> what's the advantage of it over gdm
<antihero> WHAT THE HELL UNITY?!
<antihero> Why is it overriding Ctrl+Tab ?!?!
<antihero> Who's insane idea was this
<jo-erlend> wow... They're blowing up my home town. Oslo looks like a war zone and I walk past that exact area almost every day. I'm talking a few meters away and at that time. I'm really happy I've been programming at home today....
<charlie-tca> jo-erlend: glad to hear you are safe today,then.
<charlie-tca> That is a frightening experience all the same
<jo-erlend> thank you, yes, so am I.
<BUGabundo> glad you are all right jo-erlend
<BUGabundo> hope no friends, family or acquaintance have been hurt
<BUGabundo> anyone tracking http://opendedup.org/ ?
<charlie-tca> That website is a mess
<charlie-tca> apparently, 14pt fonts are too big for them
<charlie-tca> most of the sentences are  cut off
<BUGabundo> yeah, stuff goes over tables
<BUGabundo> can't even read it in android browser
<BUGabundo> I seem to have lost sound controls :\
<BUGabundo> and no libnotify in lubuntu
<charlie-tca> in lubuntu?
<charlie-tca> you give gnome up now?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: its not working for me
<BUGabundo> unity or gnome3 is missing the applet bars or what ever
<BUGabundo> gnome classic says its not installed and logs me out
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: any ideas what packages I would need to get Classic to work?
<BUGabundo> I already made sure I had Ubuntu-desktop :\
<BUGabundo> I'll try gnome-applets :D
<charlie-tca> They removed classic from oneiric
<charlie-tca> now got unity2d and unity3d
<yofel> gnome 3 fallback should work though?
<charlie-tca> 2d is the fallback
<charlie-tca> it works for me here
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I can't use either
<BUGabundo> where are MY options?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu?
<yofel> not unity2d, I meant the gnome 3 panel
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> :D
<charlie-tca> :)
<BUGabundo> I don't like unity, really
<yofel> kubuntu?
<BUGabundo> I need my app applet
<charlie-tca> kubuntu?
<BUGabundo> yofel: :D
<yofel> charlie-tca: let's start a match who gets BUGabundo as user :P
<BUGabundo> been there, done that for a cicle
<charlie-tca> heh
<BUGabundo> xubuntu to light and cof ugly cof
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu is really nice, if you can figure out to make it do anything
<BUGabundo> Lubuntu is nice, but the UI is very outdated compared to Gnome
<charlie-tca> ugly?
<yofel> lubuntu is too simple for me, my fallback if KDE's broken is xubuntu currently
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: last time I picked it up we were in the mist of 9.04 :(
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> yofel: simple but its working
<BUGabundo> and I need a working WM
<BUGabundo> if at least I could start a Guest Session *from* inside lubuntu I would see if I could login to Gnome
<BUGabundo> but all priors attempts forced me to reisub it :\
<BUGabundo> its *that* bad
<BUGabundo> how does one log out of Unity ???
<BUGabundo> can you believe I couldn't find the button?
<BUGabundo> at least CAD worked
<charlie-tca> don't you just click your name?
<BUGabundo> didn't see it
 * yofel needs a new oneiric VM to look at unity these days
<BUGabundo> I need a new distro :)
<yofel> :(
<BUGabundo> if I could get ChromiumOS 14 to boot
<BUGabundo> and install pidgin there, I would leave Ubuntu behind faster then a light bolt
<charlie-tca> hm, I guess kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu are all waiting for you?
<BUGabundo> I need some vacations from all this testing and mess
<BUGabundo> I won't go to k or x
<BUGabundo> trying L now
<BUGabundo> but its not of my taste
<BUGabundo> I just want classic
<BUGabundo> at least until gnome3 supports gnome-do properly and have a better notification bar
<charlie-tca> yup, sounds like it is time for a break, it has been a long run already
<BUGabundo> "Graceful exit if physical disk capacity is reached. ETA : Will be implemented shortly" LOL
<BUGabundo> been a full time K/Ubuntu user since 2006
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> yeah, you been testing for a long time, now
<BUGabundo> sure, I could just run _stable_
<yofel> that doesn't sound like you :P
<BUGabundo> but my other laptop with 10.10 and 11.04 seem as imperfect as this
<BUGabundo> and don't have the cutting edge goodness
<BUGabundo> you know what I miss most now?
<charlie-tca> Maybe this hardware is not so good?
<BUGabundo> I bet NONE of you will guess
<charlie-tca> stability?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not even close
<BUGabundo> hint: gnome feature related
<charlie-tca> I give up
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> alt-tab grab and drop
<yofel> what did that do again?
<BUGabundo> you drag something and press alt+tab to change windows
<yofel> aaah
<BUGabundo> FINALLY it was implemented in Gnome this cycle
<BUGabundo> like.... ANY WM does that in.... 20 years
<BUGabundo> even windows 3.x had that
<BUGabundo> LOL
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, your unbroken streak of misspelling nouveau is intact
<BUGabundo> stupid OSs/WMs mouse orientes
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I NEVER get it
<BUGabundo> I *really* try it
<bjsnider> 65835 times in a row and counting!
<yofel> ^^
<BUGabundo> I excuse them! no one ever gets my nick right without auto complete
<bjsnider> french ain't your cup of java
<BUGabundo> its soooo funny to google for variations of my nick
<BUGabundo> nouveau
<BUGabundo> damn ti
<BUGabundo> nouveau
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> got it
 * BUGabundo tries to memorize
<bjsnider> the correct procedure to go back to nouveau from the blob is to deactivate the nvidia driver in jockey
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> but... it doesn't show any of them activated
<bjsnider> are you using the blob at the moment?
<BUGabundo> I _think_ so
<BUGabundo> it was the last I installed when nouveua borked
<yofel> lsmod has nouveau or nvidia?
 * BUGabundo and missses again
<bjsnider> ok, to do it manually: uninstall nvidia-current, remove xorg.conf, reboot
<BUGabundo> drm                   236089  4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<bjsnider> is nvidia drunning?
<bjsnider> is nvidia-current instaled?
<BUGabundo> nvidia-current:  Installed: 275.09.07-0ubuntu4
<BUGabundo> ~$ nvidia-detector
<BUGabundo> none
<bjsnider> your system seems a bit borked to me
<BUGabundo> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<BUGabundo> LOL
<bjsnider> what does xorg.conf say?
<BUGabundo> looking at it as we speak
<BUGabundo> $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650256/
<BUGabundo> no nvidia ther
<BUGabundo> meh... total system borked
<bjsnider> just uninstall nvidia-current, remove that xorg.conf fragment and reboot
<bjsnider> but you really seem to be using nouveau now
<BUGabundo> weird
<bjsnider> so maybe if you're having graphics issues it is to blame and not the blob
<BUGabundo> since I never went back to it , after installing nvidia
<yofel> maybe jockey screwed up creating xorg.conf
<bjsnider> if nvidia-current is installed you really should be uing nvidia's glx, which means it would be paired with nouveau's ddx driver
<bjsnider> that's a mess
<BUGabundo> tell me about it bjsnider
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you really shouldn't be submitting any bug reports until you sort this out because everything could be caused by this misconfiguration
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I haven't done any this month
<BUGabundo> :)
<aroman> hi, what's the Mac version about? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/
<charlie-tca> specific to mac 64bit with the intel chip
<aroman> how is that different than for PC?
<charlie-tca> something with the EFI in mac
<aroman> ah probably 64bit EFI
<charlie-tca> it is optimized to take advantage of it
<aroman> that's what I suspected
<h00k> WOAH
<h00k> I just found something
<h00k> you know how alt-tab is...well, alt-tab
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-23
<h00k> Try control+tab
<h00k> It looks hot!
<BUGabundo> h00k: -_-' OLD
<h00k> BUGabundo: NO YOU ARE
<h00k> BUGabundo: is that on the list to replace alt-tab?
<BUGabundo> no
<h00k> Huh, so, it's just duplicating that feature?
<h00k> with nicer-looking icons?
<h00k> That seems silly.
<h00k> BUGabundo: can't be that new, I was just ctrl+tabbing chromium browser windows like...yesterday, I think
<BUGabundo> ahh you said ctrl.. I read super
<BUGabundo> sorry
<h00k> BUGabundo: :) No, ctrl! Try it!
<BUGabundo> I'm on lubuntu
<h00k> ahha.
<h00k> I bet it doesn't work ;)
<h00k> Alt+tab: http://i.imgur.com/jhoPX.jpg, and Ctrl+tab: http://i.imgur.com/caxmR.jpg
<BUGabundo> looks good
<h00k> Yeah!
<h00k> Also, I have that battery monitor
<h00k> :(
<BUGabundo> i share his enthusiasm! i better go to bed! https://plus.google.com/110546133384368429145/posts/QWbCBz8oi6u
<strace> Anyone else having strange graphical problems with Unity and ATI? (both open source and closed source)
<snadge> can anyone recommend a blog or something like that, with commentary about whats happening with oneirc dev at the moment?
<snadge> i'd like to assist by doing some testing.. and i have been doing so on at least one machine, with some success.. until the past few days, there has been a significant amount of x.org updates, updates to compiz, nux etc
<snadge> anyways.. fglrx is refusing to cooperate now, im getting black rectangles all over the screen
<snadge> i tried the radeon driver, and cant get it to display anything at all
<snadge> i understand im meant to have a higher competence level to be doing this, and im most likely annoying seasoned devs by "getting in the way" .. but i can figure out quite a lot on my own.. it would be nice to receive some advice, or have someone point out some information that might be able to assist me.. or i could just not do this, and only use natty
<snadge> really? ubuntu dev channel is really this quiet? :p
<bjsnider> it's night
<bjsnider> people often engage in a little-known seldom-used activity called "sleep"
<snadge> i guess so .. its lunch time here, i forget that the world is spherical, rotates upon its axis and revolves around a giant ball of hydrogen fusing into helium and other heavier atoms sometimes
<bjsnider> this activity usually makes it hard to respond to irc messages
<rww> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<bjsnider> phoronix and webupd8 often have info about oneiric
<rww> there's a factoid for everything :3
<bjsnider> rww, did you write that one for the bot?
<rww> !-night
<ubottu> night has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2007-05-27 13:30:59 - last edited by Hobbsee on 2007-05-27 13:35:36
<bjsnider> who writes these things?
<snadge> yeah.. phoronix is great actually.. if it wasn't for phoronix i'd have zero idea about whats happening with fglrx/radeon and vaapi support
<bjsnider> hobbsee is australian. very strange
<snadge> it makes sense to me.. im australian too
<snadge> and i guess im the one that message was directed at ;)
<bjsnider> i suspect a huge conspiracy
<snadge> its only us aussies that are up and at them when the US and UK is asleep
<bjsnider> i figgered
<snadge> thats how come the english speaking world has been able to dominate the world.. we take it in turns whilst each other is sleeping.. j/k
<rww> also, people in the US that don't sleep properly o/
<snadge> it is a conspiracy, canonical was started by a south african who lives in the UK.. a conspiracy of english speaking nations
<bjsnider> no, it's the cia
<bjsnider> always the cia
<snadge> hes a cia and mi5 agent.. double
<snadge> who else here is actually brave enough to dedicate a physical machine to oneiric?
<bjsnider> you're talking to sleepers
<snadge> and has installed updates in the past few days and uses x :p
<nit-wit> it crashes x like natty
<nit-wit> a reported bug
<snadge> im just getting blotchy black rectangle with fglx, and nothing with radeon.. no crashing thankfully
<snadge> radeon 6300m
<bjsnider> fglrx rarely works for long during a dev cycle. they usually update it at the very end
<nit-wit> I finally had to just install fedora xfce, I can't watch a vid
<snadge> yeah thats kind of annoying bjsnider ... do canonical devs at least get preview versions of catalyst from amd?
<snadge> or have access to an fglrx dev tree?
<bjsnider> i think so
<snadge> i'd sign an nda for that :P or slip somemone cash
<bjsnider> but if you want working graphics during a dev cycle you have to go with intel or nvidia
<snadge> given that all of my hardware except my netbook uses catalyst.. and i want my netbook to actually work, that makes things tough
<bjsnider> catalyst is just a marketing word
<snadge> fglrx then.. they're kind of interchangeable to me
<bjsnider> ati/amd
<snadge> fglrx is specific to linux.. catalyst encompasses the proprietary driver on all platforms
<bjsnider> you did not choose hardware that is as linux friendly as some
<snadge> amd are trying to make amends for what is actually ati's doing
<snadge> and they have opened up a lot of stuff.. it must be hard work or something
<bjsnider> opened up what? they haven't released any documentation in years
<snadge> they really could be doing better, if nvidia has better support for in development code
<snadge> especially if they want more than just a handful of people to test their driver before its released
<snadge> to me.. that tells me that they just dont care
<bjsnider> nvidia replaces mesa entirely, so in not depending on mesa they can quickly add support for new x-servers and kernels
<snadge> the xvba sources just got opened up recently
<snadge> too little.. too late
<snadge> and hasn't some of their documentation assisted the radeon driver with new chipset support and limited 3d support improvements
<bjsnider> yea, back in 2008 it did
<bjsnider> my calendar says it isn't 2008 right now
<snadge> im just kind of gutted at the moment
<snadge> went out and bought an amd based zacate board for my htpc.. which works great under windows.. can get it to work reasonably with natty, with some minor problems
<bjsnider> besides, it's really ahrd to code graphics drivers, and documentation alone ain't gonna git 'er done
<snadge> upgraded it to oneiric thinking.. well why not, obviously before things are going to get better they're going to get worse.. i may as well follow along out of curiosity
<snadge> and now it turns out i can't even help, or follow whats going on.. because i've got no display in X at all, even with the radeon driver.. sigh
<bjsnider> did you buy the amd board because it was cheap or something?
<snadge> both value for money, and features.. they're an excellent board
<snadge> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E35M1I_DELUXE/
<snadge> on paper, its better than atom/ion2
<bjsnider> the difficulty i have with it is that it's not intel
<snadge> most of my stuff is amd
<snadge> it may not be technically superior in all areas.. but compared to whatever the intel equivalent is, its usually a lot better value for money
<bjsnider> that's like saying you wanted to run the 4-minute mile so you started your plan by intentionally breaking both your legs
<snadge> i've never personally had a problem with amd cpus.. ati/radeon, is a completely different story
<snadge> im sure i could quite happily use nvidia with amd, and enjoy far less problems
<bjsnider> i mean i'm sure it's reasonably functional on windows, if that floats your boat
<snadge> oh yeah.. i think i mentioned earlier this hardware is excellent under windows 7
<snadge> and thankfully it dual boots.. its just unfortunate i didnt make it a triple boot for oneiric
<snadge> instead i stupidly chose to upgrade my natty installation.. and part of me would rather wait for things to unbreak in oneiric, than reinstall natty
<snadge> because i can still use windows in the meantime.. or console ;) *shrugs*
<daurnimator> how stable is 3.0rc7?
<snadge> linux 3 is very stable
<snadge> xorg and friends is a completely different story
<rww> daurnimator: about as stable as every other Linux RC. It's not really notable, despite the version bumb.
<rww> bump **
<daurnimator> rww: I want to use va-api with amd fusion (zacate); its apparently only in 39+ with optimisations in 3.0.
<snadge> daurnimator: i love you
<snadge> i think we're the only two people in the universe who owns an amd zacate platform and want to use it with linux ;)
<snadge> i had vaapi working fine.. until a few days ago, when something exploded in x.org
<snadge> and now i have black rectangles all over my display
<snadge> if you have access to pre-release fglrx 11.7 for linux.. now is the time to say so :p
<Squall5668> Hello, anyone care to give me a hand with an Ubuntu 11.10 box that boots in BusyBox right after the upgrade? At least how i can see what's wrong so i can do reinstalls with chrooting. I can't understand anything in dmesg
<Squall5668> at least a guide on how to understand the output of dmesg?
<bazhang> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Squall5668> eh, can i output it to a file then? since i can't see anything on the lines i can read, nothing like "Error" or "Warning" :/
<antihero> How would I switch the new unity switcher to be on Alt+Tab not Ctrl+tab?
<antihero> Surely the convention would be to have put it on Super+Tab instead of messing with everyone's in-app tabbing?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. cant seem to get the nvidia drivers working.. broke about 2 days ago.
<coz_> dr_willis,  and I was about to install :(
<dr_willis> it was working.. then broke about 2 days ago.  tried removing it.. cant seem to get the nv driver going either
<coz_> dr_willis,  oh man,, always n vidia  but its not unusual at this stage
<dr_willis> yea. but just seems odd its been broke for 3 days straight now. :) luckly i can irc/znc from the con sole.
<dr_willis> One odd bug i noticed.. lightdm kept starting/crashing soo fast it looked like the console was flickering...
<dr_willis> it never did error out like 'we crashed 100 times in 20 sec.... aborting...' :)
<jamesbond2> Hi I have question about unity. I don't see any button for reboot/shutdown etc
<coz_> jamesbond2,  see if  ctrl+delete  brings up the shutdown dialog UI
<jamesbond2> coz_: that doesn
<coz_> mm
<jamesbond2> coz_: that doesn't work for me
<coz_> jamesbond2,  I was just about to install oneiric  until I heard about nvidia issues,,  unless they changed that keybinding it should have brought the shutdown     dialog UI  up
<coz_> jamesbond2,  sorry i is crl+alt+delete
<coz_> jamesbond2,  try that ^^^
<jamesbond2> i get popup with logout option :)
<coz_> jamesbond2,  oh darn,  it was changed then,, that's what happens on gnome3  also
<jamesbond2> ok
<coz_> jamesbond2,  I havent had anyone give me the command for the shutdown dialog UI  on gnome3  which apparenlty is also on 11.10 now
<coz_> jamesbond2,  if I find it,, I will let you know :)
<jamesbond2> thnx coz_
<coz_> jamesbond2,  this is a partiularly important one for me,, I use easystroke and need to associate that command with a gesture
<jamesbond2> it's bad that they have removed the button on the panel
<coz_> jamesbond2,  yeah,, I know
<jamesbond2> coz_
<jamesbond2> i have the solution
<coz_> ooo cool
<coz_> jamesbond2,  what is it?
<jamesbond2> indicator-messages-gtk2
<jamesbond2> indicator-session-gtk2
<jamesbond2> those packages are needed
<coz_> jamesbond2,  those are the commands?
<coz_> jamesbond2,  ah
<coz_> jamesbond2,  interesting they are not already installed
<jamesbond2> indeed
<coz_> jamesbond2,  perhaps at release they will be
<jamesbond2> coz_: i hope so
<coz_> jamesbond2,  did you install them, yet?
<jamesbond2> coz_: Yes and it's working
<coz_> jamesbond2, with the same keybinding?
<coz_> ctrl+alt+delete?
<jamesbond2> that is still only log out option. But the desktop show now the shutdown button
<coz_> jamesbond2,  then there has to be a keybinding / command to bring it up
<jamesbond2> ok
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> h00k was right
<BUGabundo> ctrl tab is over writing every other app
<BUGabundo> I can't use Pidgin anymore or Chormium
<BUGabundo> if anyone has *any* idea on how to remove ctrl+tab shortcut in unity/gnome3 PLEASE let me know! its USELESS like this
<dr_willis> that would be a ccsm setting/plugin i think
<dr_willis> I cant even get to X right now.. :)
<BUGabundo> let me check so
<dr_willis> I recall compiz having like 4 differnt 'plugins' that could do that alt-tab stuff..
<dr_willis> differnt eyecaney/look was the main feature of them i recall.
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> THANK YOU
<BUGabundo> its the Unity plugin shortcut
<BUGabundo> h00k: ^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> not its not
<BUGabundo> its disabled and still doesn't change it
<BUGabundo> fuuuuuuuuuu
<dr_willis> disable all of them? :) disable compiz?   Reconfigure the warp drive!
<dr_willis> (watching startrek right now....)
<BUGabundo> :D
<coz_> :)
<daurnimator> snadge: sadly I do not; any progres on your end?
<sudipta> can anyone share some desktop-screenshots of gnome shell with me?
<dr_willis> I cant even get 11.10 to boot to X at the moment. :)
<sudipta> natural...still in alpha :)
<snadge> daurnimator: i gave up and have been trying to fix an unrelated performance issue in xbmc
<snadge> i was going to try out unity-2d with fglrx.. to see if that worked
<snadge> to see if its just a problem with compiz/nux
<daurnimator> snadge: I tried to give up but i seem to have lost all my windows discs+isos >.<
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dr_willis> moo!
<BluesKaj> How now brown cow , what's new with you ?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, :)
<snadge> i've nearly cracked this xbmc issue though.. so i have renewed enthusiasm, this could be my first useful patch :p
<BluesKaj> snadge,  which xbmc , the stand alone or the build ?
<dr_willis> Playing with my 'boxee' box today.
<BluesKaj> there's more than 2 xbmc versions , now when I think about it
<dr_willis> then the boxee spinoff.
<dr_willis> got boxee and xbmc both on the PC in the front room. wife tends to perfer xbmc.
<BluesKaj> tried it for a while..found it too cluttered , and the menus are clunky , went back to vlc
<BluesKaj> xbmc that is
<dr_willis> it has themes.. it also does 100x things then vlc does. :)
<dr_willis> boxee seems to do more things then xbmc does even.
<dr_willis> Coolest trick i learned for VLC, boxee, and xbmc is to use my android phone as a remote. :)
<bjsnider> there's no shortage of media center apps for linux
<BluesKaj> we just wanted a player that plays the media without too much fuss
<snadge> BluesKaj: its a mysql database performance issue with any version of xbmc
<snadge> well i think only 11.0-pre which is latest git version has mysql support
<snadge> most people dont use the mysql database option
<snadge> but it becomes of use if you wish to share the same media collection amongst multiple clients
<onca> hi. how can I install gnome as it is in the oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso liveCD
<BluesKaj> yeah, I tried the git version, but it had too many undefeatable default options like subtitles in foreign languges that couldn't be turned off
<snadge> you press t to turn subtitles off :p
<BluesKaj> snadge, ^
<dr_willis> onca:  it should be that way by default. If your 3d drivers are set to work with Unity.
<snadge> im compiling xbmc from source for what i want to do.. packages are a bit useless
<snadge> im contributing to upstream.. ubuntu can wait :p
<BluesKaj> snadge, odd , that was my first try ...didn't turn anything on or off
<BluesKaj> T that is
<snadge> i havn't seen that myself.. perhaps its a bug with a specific video or subtitle format i dont know
<onca> dr_willis, I understand, but say I'm trying to mimic on another instillation ?
<snadge> it might be encoded into the video itself
<snadge> play it with mplayer or something else ;)
<BluesKaj> maybe the version had too many flaws , I was running natty bets at the time ..integration was obviouslt iffy
<onca> vlc ftw
<snadge> ahh things have changed since then.. if you tried it again, it would probably work
<dr_willis> onca:  on a differnet ubuntu version?
<snadge> it compiled on natty without issues for me.. and oneiric as well, when it wasnt broken that is
<BluesKaj> ok
<onca> dr_willis, uhm, naw, gentoo.
 * onca *squirms*
<onca> please.
<dr_willis> onca:  good luck with getting unity on gentoo.
<onca> unity ..
<dr_willis> !unity
<BluesKaj> well, I'm sticking with VLC anyway ...it passes the digital audio like I set it up , relatively simple and direct
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<onca> that's a new one to me
<onca> documentation here I come.
<onca> thank you dr_willis.
<onca> alright if I stick around?
<BluesKaj> how's the state of nvidia drivers on X with the new 3.0 kernel release ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Ther earen't any big changes in 3.0 (except the number)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, let me rephrase that..how's the kernel source support for nvidia ?
<Ian_Corne> atm I can't install nvidia current via jockey
<dr_willis> Ian_Corne:  dont work here either...
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I'm on natty and thinking of upgrading , but my last try broke X
<dr_willis> No nvidia for me.. for now. been patently waiting. :)
 * yofel has nvidia working, but installed by apt-get
<penguin42> Intel works fine :-)
<yofel> 275 *does* support kernel 3.0 in any case
<yofel> my last issue with nvidia was udev/initrd related
<BluesKaj> yofel, how did yo fix that
<yofel> I worked around it by forcing nouveau out of the initrd, but the bug is fixed by now
<penguin42> hmm - not exactly stable at the moment :-(
<Ian_Corne> had to apt-get install nvidia-current --reinstall
<Ian_Corne> but it works now
<snadge> im testing this xbmc database performance patch :p
<snadge> if it works and gets accepted that will be a defining moment hehe
<antihero> How do I redefine the new Ctrl+Tab behaviour in Unity to be on Alt+Tab?
<dr_willis> antihero:  that would be a compiz plugin setting i imagine
<antihero> dr_willis: cool
<dr_willis> I dont even see a nvidia 275 version yofel  :) I was using nvidia-current a few days ago.. then broke about 2 days back
<antihero> dr_willis: Hmm, changed the logical options, has made no difference. I'll try reinit
<dr_willis> ive seen compiz quirks in the past where changes in ccsm dont take affect till you relogin/out
<Ian_Corne> dr_willis: I'vegot 275.09.07-0ubuntu4 installed atm
<Ian_Corne> and it works
<dr_willis> Hmm
<antihero> dr_willis: Nope, just done that, even restarted GDM
<dr_willis> I dont even see that version # Ian_Corne . just 96 and 173
<antihero> I do like the new switcher, just wish it replaced alt tab
<antihero> ah, got it now
<dr_willis> Had to use a biger hammer?
<antihero> It just worked this time, when I had the old switcher enabled it asked to steal the hotkey and I said OK
<antihero> this switcher is much faster and nicer
<gnomefreak> is anyone else having issues with fglrx drivers?
<yofel> !info nvidia-current | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 275.09.07-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 29079 kB, installed size 85284 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<yofel> see, 275 ;)
<jakemp> Still getting lag on my touchpad on my Lenovo T420 that wasn't there on 11.04.
<yofel> no lag on my t510
<dr_willis> Hmm. nvidia-current installed a differnt version here.
<dr_willis> I just update/upgraded
<yofel> dr_willis: what does apt-cache policy nvidia-current say?
<dr_willis> let me check
<dr_willis> there we go.. seems to be 275 now.
<dr_willis>  275.09.07-0ubuntu4 0
<dr_willis> I just checked that like  an hr or so ago.
<dr_willis> installed and rebooting.. brb
<dr_willis> Hmm. nvidia still fails to load.
<dr_willis> Installed: 275.09.07-0ubuntu4
<dr_willis> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<dr_willis> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<yofel> dr_willis: what does dkms status say?
<dr_willis> now thats.. interesting.. 2 differnt versions..
<dr_willis> willis@CowBuntu:/etc/X11$ dkms status
<dr_willis> nvidia-173, 173.14.30, 3.0.0-5-generic, i686: installed
<dr_willis> nvidia-current, 275.09.07, 3.0.0-6-generic, i686: installed
<dr_willis> but one is for the older kernel if i read that right.
<dr_willis> removeing the 173,and current, and reinstalling curent.
<dr_willis> dkms status returns nothing now.
<yofel> hm, is nouveau loaded? (check lsmod)
<dr_willis> dosent seem to be
<dr_willis> nvidia-current installed..
<dr_willis>  dkms status
<dr_willis> nvidia-current, 275.09.07, 3.0.0-6-generic, i686: installed
<dr_willis> and i am using that kernel. :)
<dr_willis> time to reboot and see i guess.
<dr_willis> brb
<coz_>  have to break for a bit , be back later
<cjohnston> I'm trying to install the propriatry wireless drivers, however when I do I get an error saying look at /var/log/jockey.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650742/ any ideas?
<trism> cjohnston: do you have the linux-headers package for your current kernel installed? I see a post on ubuntu forums that suggests that error is a result of the headers not being install when you try to activate the driver with jockey
<cjohnston> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650752/ it looks like it
<dr_willis> yea. got X going now.
<penguin42> anyone having problems with windows+number not working on unity this week?
<dr_willis> Hmm. not working at all here
<dr_willis> shows text in some little search box at the bottom right here...
<penguin42> oh I don't get a search box, they just don't do anything
<dr_willis> not sure that the box is .. little text entry field at buttom right
<dr_willis> actually when imn in this termiunal window. i dont even get that..  the text goes here
<dr_willis> 12345
<penguin42> nod that's what I'm seeing
<dr_willis> the #'s appear over the icons. but text goes here
<dr_willis> if i open a file maanger window. and do it.. the text appears in a little box at the bottom left of the filemanager window
<dr_willis> same as if i was not holding the win-key
<dr_willis> so basically i can say.. yes. the win-key seem,s to do nothing other then make the #'s show on the icons...
<antihero> dr-willis: I get that - I pres winkey+# and nothing happens
<dr-willis> yep.
<dr-willis> they sort of fovus a lot pn keybord shorycuts in unity. sort of counterintuitive at times
<dr-willis> win key is getting used for too many tjings.
<penguin42> I guess it's not doing much otherwise
<BluesKaj> upgraded to Oneiric , but desktop effects sttings are still ignored , I see
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-24
<snadge> i got my oneiric box working again.. yay..  by apt-get install unity-2d ;)
<snadge> good show old chaps!
<snadge> im starting to realise that neither compiz nor metacity is a suitable solution going into the future
<snadge> they're old ideas, being bludgeoned into doing new things
<snadge> linux desktop needs a way of disabling desktop compositing, when an application grabs the gl context in a window
<snadge> similar to how windows does it ;)
<snadge> im assuming this and probably a million other things im not aware of, is what has motivated wayland
<bjsnider> wayland requires things the proprietary drivers don't have and may never have
<bjsnider> so if you use wayland you have to use the most unstable and feature-lacking graphics drivers
<rww> meh, radeon's more stable for me than fglrx :P
<rww> but in general, indeed.
<snadge> my oneiric box is working with unity-2d now.. so im just going to leave it like that
<snadge> i think that works better with xbmc anyway.. compiz just gets in the way
<Viper550> Okay, just for fun, I threw Oneric in a VM
<Viper550> Its looking nice, though the switch to Gnome 3 has crippled thing
<Viper550> s
<timClicks> i upgraded to oneiric, however the gnome-appearance-properties executable isn't on the system
<bazhang> !info gnome-appearance-properties
<ubottu> Package gnome-appearance-properties does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> gnome-control-center   <---- in that timClicks
<timClicks> bazhang, ty.. the "appearances" menu is missing...
<bazhang> capplets-data  <---- timClicks what about that
<timClicks> from bash?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install capplets-data
<robin0800> bazhang, if i use that command it says its been replaced by gnome control centre
<antihero> Argh, Musicbrainz Picard utterly destabilises my system in Oneiric
<antihero> I'm not even sure how, even killing the process doesn't help that much
<gunni_> I just upgraded to oneiric and now my desktop does not start. When starting in recovery console mounting of root partition fails and gets mounted readonly. When trying to remount it fails with "cannot change data mode on remount" Any Ideas?
<jamesbond2> gunni_: are you getting black screen?
<Stoken> *klopf klopf*
<Stoken> wenn ich mit firefox surfe, kann ich keine anderen Anwendungen daraus öffnen. Da die programmliste nicht angezeigt wird beim surfen
<head_victim> !de | Stoken
<ubottu> Stoken: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gunni_> jamesbond2: When booting normal monitor gets black, as it gets switched of at some time. pressing ctrl+Alt+F1 turns it on again, but still stays black. On ctrl+Alt+F7 i get the kubuntu boot splash screen
<jamesbond2> there is a bug with mountall https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/mountall/+bug/807306
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807306 in mountall (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X - incomplete migration to /run" [High,Triaged]
<penguin42> gunni_: When you say the splash screen is on f7 - do you mean the boot splash or do you mean the login (kdm) screen ?
<Stoken> hey guys whats going on, iǘe one question?
<Stoken> does exist an offtopic ubuntu channel in english, can some one give me add ?
<gunni_> penguin42: The boot splash, it does not get to kdm
<penguin42> gunni_: OK, then I don't think it's 807306 - that normally gets to kdm and doesn't let you do anything
<penguin42> gunni_: Can you go back to what's happening in your recovery console
<gunni_> pengui42: Sorry i dont understand your question.
<Stoken> iǘe got ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, if i opened firefox, i can´t use my menulist for opening other apps? can someone helps?
<penguin42> gunni_: You said when you try recovery that you get a problem with not mounting your filesystem
<penguin42> Stoken: This channel is for discussion of 11.10 only, try #ubuntu for older versions please
<Stoken> hmm, okay i know, i understand, i think i update ubuntu, and came back with new and other problems, okay?
<penguin42> Stoken: If you have problems in 11.10 please come back - but it's alpha and many things break
<Stoken> hmmm thats not good, but i think netbooks are dead technologie, better is tablet for this kind of using, mobile Devices!
 * penguin42 likes his netbook
<Stoken> ^^
<gunni_> penguin42: Yes, it at some point stops saying ... ahh wait, i got into fstab with a live cd, deleted the options data=writeback and discard, and now at least the recovery kernel boots ... i now check and bb in few minutes
<Stoken> cu dudes, hava nice day,or night, whatever
<gunni_> penguin42: So it still does not boot in normal mode, black screen, but i can ssh into it
<penguin42> gunni_: OK, which graphics card?
<gunni_> nvidia
<gunni_> before upgrade with nvidia-blob
 * penguin42 doesn't do nvidia himself - I remember yofel saying something about a clash between nouveu and the nvidia driver
<penguin42> any other nvidia users about to help gunni_ ?
<gunni_> penguin42: But its a good hint. I see errors in Xorg.log, so i will check that.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dr_willis> installing the nvidia driver normally blacklists the nouveu driver i think
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, really ?
<BluesKaj> I reinstalled the nvidia-current driver from the tty yesterday and there was a list of messages saying the novuveau missing something or other
<BluesKaj> was missing something
<BluesKaj> I think yofel mentioned thathe blacklisted the nouveau and reinstall,ed the nvidia-current because it has priority ...my nvidia driver isn't installed despite my efforts
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current , that is
<gunni_> pengui42: You gave a good hint. I now uninstalled nvidia-current removed xorg.conf, and can at least log in again. Now i can go on. Still dont know what was causing the mount problem.
<dr_willis> nvidia drives shouldent be affecting mounting of devices at all.
<dr_willis> magic? :)
<dr_willis> i had issues with older versions of nvidia drivers for an older kernel fighting with the newer versions for a different kernel - yesterday..  still not sure why it did it.
<gunni_> dr_willis: No, i think that was a second problem not depending on the other.
<gunni_> Does anybody has a hint on getting the nvidia-current to work. After installing nvidia-current oneiric still loads nouvea module, and so nvidia gives errors
<root_> exit
<yofel> if someone sees the folks with nvidia issues again tell them to file a bug, my bug 811701 is supposedly fixed and I personally don't have any issues here anymore.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811701 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver unfunctional in oneiric since 2011-07-17 (dup-of: 810221)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810221 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Video output stops on real root after July 12 udev changes" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810221
<root_> yofel , here do I blacklist the nouveau driver ?/etc/modules/somefile ?
<BluesKaj> forgot that irssi doesn't auto assign your nick at login
<yofel> someone added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<yofel> try that
<BluesKaj> yofel , thanks ..will try
<BluesKaj> ok , nvidia-current is in full use , including desktop effects . I blacklisted the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau driver...thanks yofel :)
<yofel> :D
<BluesKaj> wonder why the blacklist is required tho...is there a bug filed on this?
<yofel> well, mine was duped, file a new one
<BluesKaj> yofel, what about just filing the workaround on the same bug
<Daekdroom> I think it's the nvidia-current driver that should blacklist nouveau
<Daekdroom> Or Xorg should try to load them in a proper order.
<yofel> BluesKaj: mine's *closed*, so no point in doing that
<BluesKaj> ok yofel
<yofel> Daekdroom: it does, but that for some reason isn't picked up
<yofel> (maybe because the blacklist file is a symlink)
<David12> Is kernel 3 available in any Ubuntu flavour ?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<BluesKaj> David12,  this one
<BluesKaj> David12, correction 3.0 was released a day or 2 ago , officailly
<David12> it comes with alpha 2
<David12> it's all good.
<_gunni_> The acutal kernel in Ubuntu 11.10 is 3.0-rc7, so its nearly 3.0
<David12> which is still 3 so don't be so pedantic
<BluesKaj> we always have correction trolls hanging around
<David12> uhm
<David12> i think we call those the sterotypical linux users
<David12> you know much about developing for android under linix ?
<David12> linbux*\
<David12> fffuuuu
<BluesKaj> nope , these guys don't help much , they sit there waiting to jump on some trivial mistake
<David12> uhmm
<David12> i'm looking to buy a laptop
<BluesKaj> I don't mind being corrected for a meaningful mistake
<David12> totally baffled on what to buy
<BluesKaj> David12, make sure the wifi and graphics are ubuntu friendly , like broadcom and nvidia. stay away fro intel peripheral hardware
<David12> It's going to be running Gentoo
<BluesKaj> ok, well if you like hair shirts :)
<David12> GFX dont concern me much
<David12> WIFI does though, needs to be linux friendlu
<David12> friendlz
<David12> omg.
<BluesKaj> this isn't a gentoo support channel..go ask them
<David12> who asked for Gentoo support ?
<BluesKaj> uhm ..
<_gunni_> Hey, i am no "correction troll" .. just wanted to help, as i for example depend on a fix that got into the kernel after 3.0-rc7, but it seems stereotypical for linux users to insult people ...
<BluesKaj> _gunni_, don't be insulted , most ppl don't go into that much detail (hence my comment and I've been called worse names myself)) ...anyway 3.0 is officially released so the problem should be fixed by now
<vince> im installing some packages from apt-get and from source tgz's
<vince> is this dangerous in the long run?
<penguin42> vince: Depends what source tgz's - things can get a bit confused if you overwrite bits of the apt packages with stuff you build from source
<vince> im trying to do ruby on rails install, and the tut says it would prefer to use a more recent version of ruby
<penguin42> vince: Look to see if there is a backport
<yofel> as long as you remember what you used from what it's ok, things installed in /usr/local will override stuff installed in /usr - even if /usr/local has an older version than the system
<vince> ok im just concerned that the source install wont be recognized by the package manager and maybe things could get ugly
<gnomefreak> is anyone else having fglrx issues? not working at all kind of issues
<gnomefreak> also looks as if zeitgeist-daemon is still crashing
<gnomefreak> if anyone has ideas on ati 3d drivers other than fglrx please let me know
<utusan> looks like not all apps are showing up and even search shows none.  I installed clementine and there is a clementine.desktop
<utusan> how do you refresh this list? which file is this search looking at?
<gnomefreak> anyone see this? http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1110-will-provide-post-release.html
<gnomefreak> utusan: not sure in unity in gnome2.x you could refresh menus IIRC
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and think
<utusan> applications I have removed are still showing up so I know it didn't refresh
<utusan> gnomefreak, do you which file/folder it looks at?
<utusan> *know
<coz_> where are we today with nvidia  ?
<yofel> WFM, but people still get issues with it it seems
<coz_> yofel,  oh ok,, darn,, no unexpected I suppose,, I can wait :)
<coz_> sorry
<chat4life> yeah having problems wit ubuntu 11.04 so what's up with ubuntu 11.10
<coz_> yofel,  thought you were speaking to me
<chat4life> with
<yofel> coz_: I was actually ^^
<coz_> yofel,  ah ok then my statement stands :)
<gnomefreak> utusan: no sorry
<gnomefreak> yofel: any chance you know where i can get working fglrx drivers? either of the X PPAs have it manybe
<coz_> chat4life,  well being alpha 2,, Iw ould expect problems at this point
<yofel> gnomefreak: I did hear about the driver discussion around UDS, like this we can at least get bugfixes for the drivers in
<gnomefreak> yofel: about the upgradable drivers after release?
<yofel> yes
 * gnomefreak needs working fglrx drivers now though
<yofel> from my general channel observation you're not the only one with fglrx issues
<gnomefreak> it looks like fglrx brings in the Radeon drivers. so for 3d fglrx is the only choice
<gnomefreak> is it me or does everyone have a blank "startup apps" window?
<nit-wit> gnomefreak, it is till you add stuff
<nit-wit> gnomefreak, sorry wrong answer.
<nit-wit> thought I was on #windows. Doh
<gnomefreak> it used to have items in it that you were able to disable/enable but looks like being blanks enables everything and from the window there doesnt see a way to disable an app just add them or edit the command you used
<trism> gnomefreak: lp 803917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 803917 in Ubuntu One Client "Do not appear in Startup Applications" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803917
<gnomefreak> trism: thanks
<gnomefreak> crap unity crashed now i have no window controls :( i guess ill be back soon
<gnomefreak> i lost the reboot option from the shutdown menu
<coz_> are we going onto gnome3 this coming release?
<gnomefreak> we started trasition in natty
<gnomefreak> unity == gnome3
<chat4life> hate ubity & gnome 3
<gnomefreak> well sort of anyway
<chat4life> unity
<coz_> gnomefreak,  ah ok
<gnomefreak> ok i lost restart option i lost my name in the upper panel and i gained a battery icon that i dont need on a desktop
<gnomefreak> simple little things i miss
<rww> nice. I booted a Kubuntu daily ISO and the first thing I see is "We are sorry, Kwin closed unexpectedly..."
 * gnomefreak cant find greasemonkey in the archives :(
<rww> I'd imagine it got removed in the Great Mozilla Plugins Purge
<rww> yup, looks like
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i should have been emailed about that
<rww> happened back in January
<gnomefreak> oh  thanks
<coz_> apparently on gnome3  ctrl+alt+delete no longer brings up t he shutdown dialog UI  but rather the log off   dialog ui,, any keybinding/ command to bring that up?
<gnomefreak> hit it 2x and it will reboot system
<BUGabundo> evening
<gnomefreak> wth
<BUGabundo> hey hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo  ill be back a bit later
<jakemp> When I add an external 1920x1200 monitor to my 1600x900 laptop, I get a black bar along the top third of my laptop screen.
<jakemp> using HD3000 graphics on a Lenovo T420
<dr_willis> seeing a dead zone? of 1920-1600 pixles tall? (320 pixles?)
<dr_willis> You could try the monitors tool and see if you can aligh the 2 monitors at the top.
<jakemp> They are aligned at the top, I can always see all of the menus and use them
<jakemp> I can see the cursor
<jakemp> but when i move a window to the black space or the second monitor, It goes behind the black
<dr_willis> sounds like a dead zone.. but ive never had it do that befor. I only use Nvidia cards however.
<dr_willis> the black zone is on the smaller of the 2 monitors also?
<jakemp> yes
<dr_willis> if you drag a window to the black space.. does it go behind the black also?
<jakemp> yes
<jakemp> but the cursor is always visible
<dr_willis> sounds like some program/window may be actually 'on top' of the others...
<dr_willis> want to try a more radical test? :)
<jakemp> might it crash my machine?
<dr_willis> install a totally different window manager like 'icewm' and see if it has teh same issue with icewm, or try some other window managers. It may be a driver bug. in which case it should affect them all the same..
<trism> jakemp: possibly related to lp 808685 I see the same thing when I change monitors in unity lately, it doesn't affect unity-2d or the various gnome sessions here though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 808685 in unity "Corrupted display after switching to external monitor (1 active monitor)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808685
<dr_willis> You are running  alpha software.. it can crash at any time. :)
<dr_willis> trism:  so it seems to be a Unity specific issue then?
<trism> dr_willis: unity or compiz would be my guess
<dr_willis> that was the point of my tests. to try to narrow it down to being a unity issue.
<jakemp> gonna try a new WM
<jakemp> but I moved to the alpha mostly because it was more stable than 11.04 was
<dr_willis> i noticed that also.. :) sort of scary
<trism> jakemp: lp 810971 seems to have a similar issue too, and more lively discussion
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810971 in unity "External monitor causes screen corruption" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810971
<jakemp> Also, clicking on a link/or right clicking->open in browser doesn't work in XChat
<jakemp> It works in unity 2D
<jakemp> no bar, second screen is fully usable.
<dr_willis> Hmm. if i fullscreen firefox here. it goes all white.
<jakemp> Okay, back to unity 3D, I had the second monitor plugged in when I logged out and back in, now everything works.
<jakemp> dr_willis, I had a similar issue on my old nvidia laptop, but with all of my applications
<dr_willis> Just a quick Q. is the default firefox theme like all pale and washed out looking to you? Seems rather Ugly here. I thought im using the defaults..
<nit-wit> how about a screenshot
<dr_willis> Hmm - when i fullscreen other apps now - they go all white on me also..
<dr_willis> screenshot comming up.
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dr_willis> http://imagebin.org/164707
<nit-wit> I removed the onerirc yesterday I had but I use the silvermel addon most of the time, does look funky.
<dr_willis> even the gnome file manager looks weird..
<dr_willis> http://imagebin.org/164708
<dr_willis> been exploring dark themes for firefox to make it even readable in the menus and stuff. but the web sites evebn look washed out/fonts all grey on white
<jakemp> My screenshot doesn't look like the screenshots of lp 810971 or lp 808685 http://imagebin.org/164713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810971 in unity "External monitor causes screen corruption" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 808685 in unity "Corrupted display after switching to external monitor (1 active monitor)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808685
<jakemp> should I make a post it on the one that looks closest to mine?
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-16
<Daekdroom> Quantal is 20
<Daekdroom> Precise is 18
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Bye BluesKaj, bbiab
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: are you on 12.10 already?
<BluesKaj> yes eagles0513875 , I have 12.04 on my otherdrive and the laptop
<eagles0513875> nice hows 10 looking?
<BluesKaj> actually yes, it's the most stable alpha I've tried so far
<BluesKaj> looking good , but that depends on the hardware
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, if possible when you decide to install , use a live cd , usb is problematic for some setups
<BluesKaj> or use do a 'net upgrade
<ikonia> you've probably given the most positive review I've seen in a long time
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: normally i do a net upgrade but i dont know why i havent had very good luck with net upgrades
<eagles0513875> should give it a shot on a vm :)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, well, that's been my experience with 12.10 so far , quite stable , only one little segfault ..of course I haven't been using kmail or nepomuk so akonadi is disabled , apps that are troublesome for a lot of users
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's still better than a lot of others are finding it, I suspect your approach and attitude towards it is a factor though, along with your expectations
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I recommend it with the usual warnings and qualifiers
<ikonia> of course,
<BluesKaj> always have a backup! :)
<BluesKaj> of course I'm on kde so it's probly not a typical 12.10 setup
<jayan> when i try to shutdown it is not shutsdown  how to slove this?
<BluesKaj> jayan, have you tried , sudo halt, in the terminal?
<jayan> BluesKaj: no  i need to do it with shutdown buttone the system is using by the person who don't know much about this
<jayan> is any way to a button for this on desktop?
<BluesKaj> unity desktop?
<jayan> ya
<jayan> or in luncher
<BluesKaj> on the right habd side of the panel , there should be a drop down with shutdown options
<BluesKaj> right hand side
<jayan> that one is not working
<jayan> it just logouts  not power off
<jayan> it is the issue
<BluesKaj> ok , id you logout then , once at the logout/login page there should be an option to shutdown
<BluesKaj> id=if
<jayan> i try that too . same result
<BluesKaj> jayan, does ctl+alt+delete , bring up the shutdown dialog ?
<jayan> same come in all options and when i try to shutdown it is not working
<BluesKaj> jayan, have you updated/upgraded today ?
<jayan> nop
<jayan> BluesKaj: yday ya but after that i shutdown properly
<BluesKaj> jayan, ??
<jayan> yesterday i updated and upgraded by update manger
<jayan> BluesKaj: not today
<philinux> jayan: there's an update to gnome-session today. Try it and see
<jayan> philinux: ok thank you i just need to update?
<jayan> sudo apt-get update?
<philinux> jayan: hey no guarantees in testing
<philinux> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> *and dist-upgrade
<philinux> QQ could get unstable you know. I hope you realise
<philinux> Pici: not today just normal updates today
<Pici> philinux: How do you know when they've last upgraded though?
<jayan> philinux: BluesKaj : ok thank you  all
<philinux> Pici: he said yesterday
<philinux> I use dist-upgrade when needed. Always reading what it wants to do of course
<Pici> I always use dist-upgrade, and always read. But thats just me.
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade with caution :)
<philinux> indeed
<philinux> My routine is normal upgrade to see whats held up then dist-upgrade after. Easier to see the wood for the trees
<philinux> QQ is a bit boring as it's too stable here
<eagles0513875> hi again :
<MrChrisDruif> Hi y'all
<eee444> hi, could someone hwlp me get my dwl650 to work with aircrack?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> eee444: if you are using 12.04 whyy are you asking in this channel
<ikonia> eee444: you need to find out for certain what version you are running
<eee444> hold on
<ikonia> you must know if you are running 12.04 or 12.10 as you've joined the channel for 12.10 to ask
<ikonia> you don't do that for no reason
<eee444> 12.04
<ikonia> ok, so you need to ask your question in #ubuntu - not here, however I doubt you will get any response any way
<ikonia> #/join #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> oops
<IdleOne> What logs can i look at to try and determine why my computer just shut off?
<micahg> IdleOne: /var/log/kern.log
<penguin42> IdleOne: Did it just go without any warning?
<IdleOne> penguin42: i stepped away for a minute came back and the pc was off
<IdleOne> so yeah, no warning
<penguin42> hmm, that was inconsiderate of it
<IdleOne> indeed.
<IdleOne> micahg: What should I be looking for?
<penguin42> it's a shame the pm-* logs don't tend tend to have timestamps in
<penguin42> IdleOne: Anything that happened at the time it went off
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> Jul 16 14:33:51 enterprize kernel: [   32.911367] init: lightdm main process (1124) killed by TERM signal
<IdleOne> not sure that applies to me though I am running Kubuntu
<penguin42> that sounds to me that it was during shutdown
<paulo_gomes> hi all, is there some kind of equalizer for pulse audio?
<paulo_gomes> i have an asus with srs sound, and the sound in linux is pretty bad compared to windows :(
<FernandoMiguel> paulo_gomes: not in my card
<FernandoMiguel> but each card is very specific
<paulo_gomes> FernandoMiguel: i understand, but what i wanted is a system wide equalizer so i can make it sound the way i like it for all programs.
<paulo_gomes> FernandoMiguel: do you know some kind of system wide equalizer for ubuntu?
<FernandoMiguel> paulo_gomes: don't know of anything that will do that
<FernandoMiguel> some apps do it per playlist
<FernandoMiguel> mostly music apps
<paulo_gomes> FernandoMiguel: ok, thanks anyway, i've searched software center, but couldn't find any.
<FernandoMiguel> PA is able to have diff volumes per app per session
<FernandoMiguel> but won't auto-volume them
<paulo_gomes> FernandoMiguel: i'm using rhythmbox, is there an equalizer for it?
<FernandoMiguel> not sure
<paulo_gomes> ok, i'll search a bit more
<FernandoMiguel> anyone using 12.10 in recent macbook Airs? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2
<Guest72333> i downloaded ubuntu 12.10 aplha-2 and made a boot usb....but when booting from it on my laptop HP G6 series it is getting stuck n boot only...??? but it is booting fine on my other dell inspiron 525 laptop...!!! also i m currently running ubuntu 12.04 on the hp series g6 laptop and its working fine..!!!
<myhero> any1 here for help ??
<M1> howdy internets!
<M1> anybody feel like fixing my dependency problems on precise alpha?
<M1> The problem is.... some of my packages have unmet dependencies
<M1> for example "python3 : Depends: python3-minimal (= 3.2.3-2ubuntu1) but 3.2.3-4 is installed"
<M1> tried typing stuff like "apt-get dist-upgrade" and "apt-get -f install" to no avail. No new packages can currently be installed ... any wild ideas how to fix?
<M1> oops, obviously meant "quantal" alpha, not precise
<trism> M1: comment #31 of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3-defaults/+bug/1024016 works around the issue (though you will have to select the newer deb version)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024016 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.2.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Critical,Fix released]
<M1> trism: alrighty, thanks for the tip!
<M1> trism: now the problem is that I don't have the older .deb ...
<M1> trism: I believe I got it fixed after all, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> I was almost getting worried there M1, that you found some kind of old A1 of Precise...=)
<M1> Can't always keep up with the version names, but I blame the rapid release cycle :p
<MrChrisDruif> =)
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-17
<IdleOne> !testing
<ubottu> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi mr
<BluesKaj> hi MrChrisDruif
<BluesKaj> damn tab key
<MrChrisDruif> I don't have a highlight for mr ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> ok , and you MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good =)
<MrChrisDruif> Ordered some hardware last night. Bluetooth speakers and keyboard
<MrChrisDruif> Creative D100 speakers and Targus Bluetooth Keyboard
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, wife has apr of creative T40's ...great sound , a sub helps , but not much
<MrChrisDruif> I'm gonna use it for when I hang out with some friends and/or family. Those speakers will certainly be an upgrade from my phone ones ;-)
<BluesKaj> yeah , look like decent speakers for the money
<BluesKaj> the t40s are made by cambridge audio ..quite well known in the audio world
<MrChrisDruif> The D100 is getting good reviews allround
<MrChrisDruif> Especially for it's price
<MrChrisDruif> Added bonus, it uses 4 * AA batteries
<elfy> with today's daily 64bit - has anyone happened across a firefox bug where it starts with what appears to be a turkish ubuntu start page ...
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, and I just ordered the Toshiba AT300!
<IdleOne> Why do I have lightdm installed if I am using Kubuntu?
<IdleOne> hmm, maybe I installed something else that depends on Lightdm?
<IdleOne> but I can't imagine what that may have been
<astraljava> rdepends FTW!
<IdleOne> hmm apparently there is a lightdm-kde-greeter but I still don't understand why I need lightdm when I use kdm
<penguin42> IdleOne: And I didn't think KDE liked lightdm
<penguin42> what's the state of QQ install images at the moment - I'm about to do a fresh install onto my funky new SSD - are the dailies working at the moment?
<IdleOne> I install 64bit Desktop last night with testdrive, no issues
<IdleOne> installed*
<penguin42> IdleOne: Using the daily image or the alpha?
<IdleOne> hmm, good question. I think testdrive pulls the daily
<IdleOne> it uses rsync to get updates, so yeah.
<penguin42> ok, suppose I should do the mechanics of fitting the drive and back some important stuff up first :-)
<IdleOne> probably a good idea
<penguin42> IdleOne: Was that the kubuntu desktop image ?
<IdleOne> penguin42: no, Kubuntu is a real install. I decided to test Ubuntu in VM
<IdleOne> haven't played much with it in a few months and wanted to see what was new, if anything, with Unity.
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> IdleOne: The QQ Kubuntu daily worked nicely for me
<penguin42> ssd - zoom zoom!
<peterrus> are there any issues know with the intel HD4000 + DRM?
<peterrus> for some reason DRM loads (as seen in dmesg) but my /sys/class/drm folder does not get populated
<peterrus> I am trying to find out what causes this, as this did work a few days ago
<peterrus> not sure if it has to do with updates though
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-18
<peterrus> how would I start finding out why my DRM is broken?
<peterrus>  might ask the wrong question here though
<peterrus> but my /sys/class/drm folder is not populated (only with 'version')
<peterrus> so I can not change brightness or use vga/hdmi
<peterrus> i use a intel HD4000
<peterrus>  which should use the i915 module if I recall correctly
<peterrus> this all used to work, until a few days ago
<peterrus> I am not sure what caused it though
<peterrus> furthermore would there be a difference in installing alpha-2 and then updating
<peterrus> or just directly download QQ current
<peterrus> install that and update
<peterrus> because I might just be running some broken current build, while the rest of you is on alpha and have no problems whatsoever
<peterrus> I am using a dual videocard setup with the second card (a nvidia card) turned off through bumblebee/optimus
<peterrus> this thread however states that my nvidia driver is broken http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012370
<peterrus> might have something to do with it, but still, I should be using the intel card
<peterrus> so maybe not
<peterrus> rolling back the nvidia driver
<ior3k> does anyone know what control-alt-\ is bound to?
<peterrus> that made no difference
<peterrus> I also get a lot of these: http://i.imgur.com/QpdQQ.jpg
<peterrus> and then the system wont boot further
<peterrus> it seems to happen random at boots
<peterrus> sometimes I can get past them
<peterrus> sometimes I wont get them
<peterrus> and sometimes they just dont occur
<peterrus> according to these changelogs nothing changed in the intel drivers for quite some time
<peterrus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+changelog
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<penguin42> BluesKaj: How goes? I did a nice fresh QQ install yesterday onto my nice fresh SSD :-)
<BluesKaj> oh , nice ssd , is it fast
<BluesKaj> ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, apt is just lightening fast, boot is faster - although there is still a delay going on somewhere I'll track down - but time from login until the desktop is ready is very quick
<BluesKaj> cool
<penguin42> hdparm -Tt is giving me 249MB/s - limited by my SATA-2 controller I assume
<BluesKaj> at boot the hdd diskcheck runs everytime , I've ried various commands I found on google etc , but none work , any ideas?
<penguin42> that shouldn't happen - it should only be every so often
<penguin42> unless you're not shutting down properly?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The normal thing to use is tune2fs -C and -i
<BluesKaj> no , penguin42 it happened after I tested a text to speech app , that had a glitch and ran it from the TTY, ...tune2fs set at -1 but it makes no difference
<penguin42> -1 ? Should be 0 -   tuen2fs -c 0 -i 0
<penguin42> but if it happened after something bad, I'd boot from a cd/thumb and do an fsck and see if it gives any moans
<BluesKaj> tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 , gives whole lot of suggestions showing various options , like the command wasn't finished
<penguin42> tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/sdwhatever
<BluesKaj> Setting interval between checks to 0 seconds ...??
<penguin42> yeh, I think that means don't bother
<BluesKaj> not to check
<BluesKaj> ok , rebooting , to make sure
<penguin42> ><breakfast
<BluesKaj> nope , I even treid the command from the other drive , but no change ...the hdd is till being checked everytime I boot in
<BluesKaj> tune2fs seems to have absolutely no effect
<BluesKaj> unmounted the drives and did the tune2fs thing , not effective , as if the there's some other setting that's overwrting or over riding the tune2fs settings
<Pici> BluesKaj: is there a /forcefsck file?
<BluesKaj> Pici, let me check
<BluesKaj> no /forcefsck file in /
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What happens if you unmount, and do a full fsck ?
<BluesKaj> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda m Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<BluesKaj> this is after unmounting the sda drive , I'm on the main drive which is sdb , these are not partitions , I use 2 hdds on this pc  , this main drive has 12.04 installed on it and the one deignated as sda (for some unknown reason) has the constant diskccheck , with 12.10 installed
<peterrus> what would be the foremost reason that my /sys/class/drm/ folder only contains 'version' and not 'card0' like it did a few days ago when running a fully updated quantal?
<peterrus> I cant seem to pinpoint the problem
<penguin42> what type of card?
<peterrus> penguin42: intel HD4000
<penguin42> peterrus: Can you pastebin the output of dmesg? and perhaps also your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<peterrus> penguin42: yes, I am currently reinstalling though, but this will likely give the same results, when I am there i will
<peterrus> should not take too long (ssd)
<penguin42> ok, no rush
<peterrus> just in case I am doing very strange:
<peterrus> I reinstall quantal from the alpha 2 cd
<peterrus> and then I will look if that folder is populated
<peterrus> i noticed that when its not, I can´t change my screens brightness
<peterrus> and waking from suspend does not turn the screen on
<BluesKaj> ok , fixed the constant fsck when booting up , the "pass" entry value in fstab was set to to 2 , instead of 1 or 0 . How that happened is beyond me.
<peterrus> penguin42, ok, just after the installation everything works fine
<penguin42> peterrus: Oh well
<peterrus> however I need to update for my brightness slider to work,so I will do that
<peterrus> and then it probably goes wron
<peterrus> lets try
<penguin42> BluesKaj: However, even with it set to 2 I don't see why it does that?
<peterrus> penguin42, should I do a dist-upgrade or a upgrade?
<peterrus> pretty sure I should dist-upgrade
<peterrus> but I can always do that later, so upgrade first, reboot, check if it works, and then dist-upgrade
<penguin42> peterrus: I tend to do dist-upgrades during the alpha processes
<philinux> Have you guys seen the new nautilus
<philinux> Updates came through today
<IdleOne> you mean http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/new-look-nautilus-lands-in-ubuntu-12-10-not-qui
<philinux> Yep
<IdleOne> someone was asking if we were going to get the new nautilus yesterday in another channel. looks like we are
<philinux> 3.5.4 turned up today it crashed a couple of times so far
<philinux> or refused to start
<peterrus> philinux: probably having the same issues
<philinux> I love testing
<peterrus> philinux: at the moment I dont XD as quantal is the only thing that properly works on my new laptop xD
<penguin42> peterrus: What's your hardware?
<peterrus> Asus Zenbook UX32VD
<philinux> peterrus: ah then that could be problematic
<peterrus> ivy bridge i5, intel HD4000 + Geforce 610m
<penguin42> spangly
<penguin42> peterrus: How does PP fail?
<peterrus> pp?
<philinux> 12.04
<peterrus> no way to set the brightness, and I cant seem to get DRM working either
 * penguin42 thinks I saw one of those in a shop yesterday - nice big trackpad
<peterrus> its all really random, I have tested so much configurations now that I kinda forgot
<BluesKaj> penguin42, here's the explanation I found, http://everyjoe.com/technology/explanation-the-fstab-file/
<peterrus> penguin42: yes, I absolutely love the hardware, coming from a macbook
<penguin42> peterrus: My best guess with that hardware is the way it's got the mixed intel/nvidia hybrid graphics - that's generally hard to get working properly; normally the problem is something like it deciding to use the other graphics card some of the time, so the driver for the other doesn't start - but I've not had a chance to play with that type of hybrid graphics
<peterrus> penguin42: I use bumblebee to turn of the nvidia card
<peterrus> this works
<penguin42> ok
<peterrus> there is currently no way to actually use it, but I dont really care at the moment
<penguin42> sometimes the bioses have ways of disabling them as wel
<peterrus> as long as I get vga + hdmi working
<peterrus> this one doesn´t :(
<penguin42> hmph, not nice of it
<peterrus> its a EFI actually XD
<peterrus> not a bios
<penguin42> yeh
<peterrus> so well, after the upgrade everything still works, however, no unity, I can start it, but no taskbar nor launcher appears, when I start unity 2D everything seems fine though
<peterrus> so lets go for the dist-upgrade
<penguin42> that sounds like the intel graphics isn't too happy
<penguin42> but I'm on KDE not unity on my QQ setup, so I don't know the current state
<penguin42> peterrus: You said you needed to use bumblebee to disable the nvidia; that's not in the repos - so you had to get that from somewhere?
<peterrus> least of my trouble now ;)
<peterrus> penguin42: correct, from their ppa, and it is only released for precise so I had to do some sources.list hackery, but It is not installed at the moment,
<peterrus> trying to pinpoint the problem, so that will be one of the last steps I take
<peterrus> I also got some kernel panics along the way, hope I can track the source of them too
<penguin42> peterrus: ok, try and keep notes - if something like that is a required to get QQ to work on your hardware it would be good to flag a bug early
<peterrus> penguin42: yes, I have no idea what to report and what not, so if you see something coming along, please tell me
<peterrus> there is also a nasty dkms ´patch´ I need to install for the asus-wmi module to get some functionkeys working on the keyboard (keyboardbacklight, trackpad disable, and sound volume)
<peterrus> so something I will install as last step as well, to not taint my installation with non QQ stuff
<penguin42> peterrus: If anything doesn't work out of the box report it
<peterrus> ok
<peterrus> making notes
<penguin42> peterrus: Add a comment to say how you worked around it
<peterrus> will do
<peterrus> in the bumblebee case there probably already is bug
<peterrus> ah, dist-upgrade installs a new kernel
<penguin42> peterrus: OK, worth checking, and hey if you get it all sorted out you might want to put a blog/comemnt on a help page/something saying everything you needed to do to get that model to work
<penguin42> for the next guy along
<peterrus> penguin42: yes i am already logging al my findings in a thread, and when I find a reproducable way I will document it
<penguin42> cool
<peterrus> thread @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2005999
<penguin42> peterrus: Your kernel oopses; are they going to log files that you can report, or they just landing on the screen ?
<peterrus> penguin42: just on the screen, I can take pictures though
<peterrus> well the system still booted, that is new
<penguin42> yeh, I'd be happy to look at pictures of them and see if I can think of anything
<peterrus> and /sys/class/drm is still populated
<peterrus> going to do a full root backup first
<peterrus> unity also works again
<peterrus> so that is good
<penguin42> peterrus: Cool - obviously QQ is in alpha and anything may or may not break at any moment; so hold on to your hat :-)
<peterrus> so now its time for the non QQ stuff
<peterrus> I will start with nvidia-current + bumblebee
<peterrus> alright, nvidia current broke nothing
<peterrus> so all ubuntu QQ stuff works
<peterrus> another backup and then try bumblebee
<peterrus> wow
<peterrus> it survived bumblebee
<peterrus> this is getting good
<penguin42> is anyone else having problems with hierarchical list widgets in gtk apps? The ones which you're supposed to click on a > to open the subtree - there being very difficult to open for me
<penguin42> oh, it's oxygen-gtk's mess
<penguin42> right, that's bug 1026328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026328 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "difficult to open tree widgets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026328
<atari2600a> maybe this channel'd be more helpful
<atari2600a> anyone know when alien arena 7.60 is hitting ubuntu repos
<atari2600a> also
<atari2600a> um
<atari2600a> good luck with that wayland shipping in 12.10
<atari2600a> I mean, it's not gonna happen but good luck :P
<penguin42> atari2600a: Is 7.60 in debian yet?
<atari2600a> not sure
<atari2600a> but it was released about 12 days ago
<penguin42> ok, so I think it's a 1st not until it's in debian
<atari2600a> no the one on the debian servers is even older
<penguin42> and it looks like it's missed the DebianImportFreeze (that was July 5th)
<penguin42> atari2600a: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<atari2600a> it's not a debian project...
<atari2600a> I don't know whether you're over or under thinking this
<trism> it can still be synced manually if debian updates soon
<penguin42> atari2600a: but most packages in Ubuntu come through debian (there are some exceptions - I don't know about alien-arena specifically)
<penguin42> looks to me like the ubuntu one is exactly the same as the debian one, so I expect it is going that route
<atari2600a> debian hasn't updated the package in months/years though it looks like
<atari2600a> it's not debian's thing to update third-party packages
<penguin42> debian sid is on 7.53
<atari2600a> that's why debian users are the ones grooming their neckbeards:  it's all about adding other repos
<penguin42> atari2600a: So you can submit a bug to ask for an update to one or both of the ubuntu bug or debian bug systems
<penguin42> ....and anyway, this beard is just fine
<atari2600a> that reminds me my goatee is starting to look disney villian-y
<atari2600a> gotta go
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-19
<bobweaver> hello there any on have unity-2d running on 12.10 ?
<bobweaver> if so did you compile ? I can not get it to compile thanks
<trism> bobweaver: what is the error? I just did a rebuild of the version in quantal without errors
<bobweaver> [ 43%] Building CXX object libunity-2d-private/src/CMakeFiles/unity-2d-private.dir/gkeysequenceparser.cpp.o
<bobweaver> Linking CXX shared library libunity-2d-private.so
<bobweaver> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lnux-core-2.0
<bobweaver> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<bobweaver> make[2]: *** [libunity-2d-private/src/libunity-2d-private.so.0.0.0] Error 1
<bobweaver> make[1]: *** [libunity-2d-private/src/CMakeFiles/unity-2d-private.dir/all] Error 2
<bobweaver> make: *** [all] Error 2
<bobweaver> 22:05:57: The process "/usr/bin/make" exited with code 2.
<bobweaver> Error while building/deploying project unity-2d (target: Desktop)
<bobweaver> When executing step 'Make'
<bobweaver> I have changed the CMake files and getting nothing
<bobweaver> because there is no nux-core
<bobweaver> in 12.10
<bobweaver> see
<bobweaver> dpkg-query  -l | grep [Nn][uU[xX]-[Cc]ore
<bobweaver> joseph@joseph:~$ dpkg-query  -l | grep nux-core
<bobweaver> joseph@joseph:~$ apt-cache search nux-core
<bobweaver> joseph@joseph:~$
<trism> bobweaver: in a pastebin please
<bobweaver> kah sorry
<trism> bobweaver: did you run: sudo apt-get build-dep unity-2d; first?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> so I changed 2 things
<bobweaver> to things in Cmake
<bobweaver> one ) libunity-private/CmakeList
<bobweaver> Unity-core-5.0 to 6.0
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> base CmakeList.txt file changed nux core stuff
<bobweaver> pkg_check_modules(NUX REQUIRED nux-3.0)
<bobweaver> line 44 ^^
<trism> bobweaver: 44 is nux-core-3.0 here, which version are you building? I just rebuilt 5.12.0-0ubuntu2
<bobweaver> see that is the thing I do not have nux-core and can not find it
<bobweaver> I am using unity6
<bobweaver> I do have libnux-3.0.0
<trism> bobweaver: libnux-3.0-dev
<bobweaver> Ys
<bobweaver> trism,  I want to say thanks also for helping me :)
<trism> bobweaver: no problem, what is: apt-cache policy libnux-3.0-dev; ?
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099363/
<trism> bobweaver: odd that it is trying to link to 2.0 though, -lnux-core-2.0
<bobweaver> I know right
<bobweaver> and I have Changed the CmakeFiles.txt and ran make clean
<bobweaver> last error is parser for keyboard
<bobweaver> do you know a command to cat everything out under a dir and grep say 'nux-core' ?
<bobweaver> maybe it is hiding and I dont see it ?
<trism> bobweaver: grep -nHR nux-core directory/
<bobweaver> Thanks
<trism> bobweaver: but I'm not sure you should need to hack anything, do you have libnux-2.0-dev installed as well?
<bobweaver> yes
<trism> bobweaver: might trying removing that and rerunning cmake
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> would grep -nHR nux-core .      work if I am in $(CURDIR) ?
<bobweaver> the directory that I want to search ?
<bobweaver> because there is a mix in this of 2.0 and 3.0
<trism> bobweaver: yes
<trism> bobweaver: oh I see, which version are you building? the package has a debdiff making all those changes (just noticed)
<bobweaver> Yeah there is some ldflags that I missed woops
<bobweaver> Building now
<bobweaver> It built but now to update to QT5
<bobweaver> Thanks again trism  you Rock :)
<trism> bobweaver: no problem, good luck with the coding
<bobweaver> Do you knpw how to make unity2d into c++ plugin for QTCreator ?
<bobweaver> to use the qml disgner
<bobweaver> designer *
<trism> bobweaver: sorry, I do not, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-unity , they may have an idea
<bobweaver> Yeah I tried thanks again
<bobweaver> it is funny it is calling for QConf 1.0 but there is nothing like that
<bobweaver> do you have a file called QConf.qml
<trism> bobweaver: not that I can see, the Unity2d page on the ubuntu wiki suggests that you can open the CMakeList.txt as a qtcreator project, I don't have much qt experience myself though
<bobweaver> Yeah that is how I build
<bobweaver> but if you do that there is a declaritve view port or something like that that you must import
<trism> bobweaver: I see a qconf package
<bobweaver> like   import Unity2d 1.0     << that imports that project on top of the shell the shell is all qml that reads the c++ or Unity2d 1.0  but to use the designer for qml (shell) you need to export the c++ code as a plugin
<trism> !info qconf
<ubottu> qconf (source: qconf): Nice configure script for your qmake-based project. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (precise), package size 58 kB, installed size 186 kB
<bobweaver> 1.0 is version Number of the Plugin
<bobweaver> should be like 1.7 by now I would think *o
<bobweaver> It built finaly
<bobweaver> thanks so so much
<trism> you're welcome
<bobweaver> I wounder why build-deps did not pick up qconf ?
<trism> probably not necessary to build the package, just useful for developing it
<bobweaver> I am going to drop the Ubuntu TV shell on top and see if I can get Ubuntu TV on 12.10
<sbarcteam> hi. are we going to see deb diff updates the next release ?
<nocturn> Hi, anyone else getting Corrupted MAC on input on ssh connections?
<nocturn> Don't get this ssh error on precise, only quantal
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<peterrus> I need some advice
<peterrus> I am using the following patch:
<peterrus> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1315719
<peterrus> which only works if I start ubuntu in recovery mode
<peterrus> and then choose 'resume normal boot'
<peterrus> if I dont do that, I get a hung bootscreen
<peterrus> when I boot with nosplash
<peterrus> I can see kernel errors
<peterrus> not sure what to call them
<peterrus> the fact that it does work when I boot to recovery mode and then normal boot might have to do with the fact that there is some race condition
<peterrus> what should I do, and what should I report?
<peterrus> oh  hai new nautilus
<ReshAyin> hey, appears the upgrade from 12.04 is now at "precise" 12.10, though am not certain about that
<ReshAyin> & now the internet is not reachable via browsers
<bazhang> 12.10 is quantal quetzal
<ReshAyin> what is the way to check that bazhang?
<bazhang> !version | ReshAyin
<ubottu> ReshAyin: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ReshAyin> am using 12.04 Precise
<ReshAyin> is this the wrong group?
<bazhang> that's #ubuntu for support
<ReshAyin> gracias bazhang
<MechanisM> how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100330/ ?
<MechanisM> anyone knows how to remove context menu which appears when I select any link?
<MechanisM> the one showing me open if firefox etc
<IdleOne> ran an update and got 3.5.0-5-generic,  after reboot I noticed that grub was not showing me my Windows 7 install. sudo os-prober & update-grub found it and added it back to grub menu. Just wanted to report.
<FernandoMiguel> E: Version '1:3.6.0~rc2-0ubuntu2' for 'fonts-opensymbol' was not found
<FernandoMiguel> Setting up libglib2.0-0:i386 (2.33.6-1) ...
<FernandoMiguel> warning: Schema 'com.canonical.notify-osd' has path '/apps/notify-osd/'.  Paths starting with '/apps/', '/desktop/' or '/system/' are deprecated.
<FernandoMiguel> warning: Schema 'com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens' has path '/desktop/unity/lenses/applications/'.  Paths starting with '/apps/', '/desktop/' or '/system/' are deprecated.
<FernandoMiguel> anyone seeing that ?
<trism> FernandoMiguel: strange, the version I have is: 2:102.2+LibO3.6.0~rc2-0ubuntu2
<FernandoMiguel> trism: me too
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-20
<Flumpy> Hey, when I try to login to an account (MSN, Google, Facebook) via the Contacts Setup in Gnome, the page never loads for any of them. What's up?
<edgy> hi, I cannot search any pdf with okular, is it only me?
<edgy> okular 0.14.90
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<edgy> can someone please try okular and confirm search is not working?
<penguin42> edgy: Agreed
<penguin42> edgy: It just sits and spins even on a small doc
<edgy> penguin42: exactly, is this a regression on quantal or kde or it was like this before but we didn't notice?
<penguin42> edgy: Don't know, my only KDE install is quantal
<edgy> ok shall I file a bug?
<penguin42> yes!
<penguin42> tell us the bug number and I'll confirm it
<penguin42> actually, best to file it on the kde bugzilla
<edgy> penguin42: ok, ...
<edgy> penguin42: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303843
<ubottu> KDE bug 303843 in general "okular cannot find words" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<penguin42> edgy: You say 'Actual Results: Nothing found' - for me it just keeps spinning and never finishes the search
<edgy> penguin42: yes, it justs keeps spinning and never finishes the search and nothing found.
<edgy> penguin42: because other bugs complaining that they get the spinning but results found
<edgy> penguin42: e.g https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238674
<ubottu> KDE bug 238674 in general "busy cursor remains in searching" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<penguin42> yeh that sounds different
<edgy> ok leaving now, thanks
<xnox> what happened to libreoffice loading spash!!!! 8)
 * xnox is scared
<edgy> hi, dstat --mysql-io shows nothing, is this  a bug or I am not using it properly?
<IdleOne> oh wow. updates to xchat
 * IdleOne is excited
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having a held-back oss-compat for weeks?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Certainly not on my install I did a few days ago
<trism> Daekdroom: bug 992991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992991 in oss-compat (Ubuntu) "oss-compat uninstallable: depends on non-existent package kmod" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992991
<penguin42> Daekdroom: But yes, on my older would
<paulo_gomes> hi all, anyone installed amd proprietary drivers in 12.10?
<Daekdroom> Oh no.
<Daekdroom> It seems nautilus no longer sorts folder items like: folder by names then files by names.
<Daekdroom> Is that because some people can't tell folders apart from files?
<smallfoot-> is this 12.10 gonna have weston?
<smallfoot-> cuz i tried it in vm
<smallfoot-> and it sucks
<smallfoot-> and the weston package doesnt look like its getting updated
<penguin42> trying wayland stuff in a vm is probably a really bad idea
<penguin42> Does anyone know if there is a ppa or debs of current kde4.9 rc1/rc2 - I'm on a KDE bug that's in QQ and the KDE guys are asking me to try rc1 or rc2
<smallfoot-> http://tinyurl.com/bsfwt86
<smallfoot-> idk anythin
<Daekdroom> I think the wayland stuff is getting tested separately instead of getting into the repos.
<penguin42> I'm sure stuff will be in the repos, I doubt any of it will be default/expected to be used
<Daekdroom> Also, VMs usually don't support KMS and GL ES, which are requirements for Wayland if I recall correctly.
<penguin42> that kitty looks very sad, and I think I understand why
<Arnold> penguin42, do you mean something like this?: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<Arnold> I only actually noticed that it has a different package naming.
<penguin42> Arnold: Hmm possibly, I wonder if that actually corresponds to a particular KDE rc though?
<Arnold> penguin42, should be fine, since the release is good (Quantal) and it's being built daily ("Aiming to provide you with nightly builds of KDE")
<penguin42> Arnold: Right, that's one for tomorrow I think then - it's bound to make one heck of a mess of my desktop :-(
<Arnold> penguin42, practically installing it as we speak :P
<penguin42> right, time to finish watching Avatar....
<Arnold> Actually penguin42, you could go with something official, like: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/
<Arnold> ... what am I saying? That's for Oneiric...
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-21
<penguin42> yeh, and precise
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-15
<roasted> nice
<roasted> yeah I'm curious to check this out.
<roasted> although I think what I'm more curious about is the future with OEMs and how things shake out, which really can't be answered by an early look at 13.10 :P
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<Kow> what will be interesting to see is how in the heck the live cd is kept under 700mb with Mir+Xorg. Xorg will still be required because XMir will need the Xorg libs.
<Kow> heck the saucy daily is at 841mb right now :P
<binaryhermit> except the iso image isn't required to be under 700 MB anymore
<Kow> burning to a CD is no longer an option?
<binaryhermit> Hasn't been for a while
<Kow> oh right 90min is roughly 800mb of data
<Kow> well still, its at 841mb right now with no MIR
<binaryhermit> 13.04 is like 794 MB or so, something like that.
<jo-erlend> the crasher in software-center seems kinda silly. How can that possibly have passed tests?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<FernandoMiguel> howdy
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-16
<ShippD> a question about 13.10
<ShippD> all apps have disappeared can not search with any results
<holstein> ShippD: you tried as a different user?
<ShippD> no
<holstein> ShippD: i should have said, try as a different user
<ShippD> or as guest?
<ShippD> will do
<ShippD> same thing
<holstein> ShippD: i would just check for updates.. who knows
<holstein> ShippD: whats the issue?
<ShippD> no apps show in unity dash
<ShippD> can not search for them either
<ShippD> nothing shows
<holstein> ok.. but it might, and likely will break
<ShippD> cant get much worse
<holstein> ShippD: you can still launch applications from the terminal, correct?
<jo-erlend> still very early in development so bugs must be expected.
<jo-erlend> holstein, or alt+f2 should work as well.
<jo-erlend> ShippD, what about the apps-lens?
<ShippD> yes from dash
<holstein> i would install something like kupfer, for if something breaks..
<ShippD> i mean
<ShippD> terminal
<ShippD> no from apps-lens
<jo-erlend> ShippD, what does that mean?
<jo-erlend> you don't see any apps at all in the apps-lens either?
<ShippD> right
<jo-erlend> weird.
<ShippD> very
<ShippD> ok i will back up the whole story
<ShippD> software center would not open so uninstalled it reinstalled and now this
<jo-erlend> particularly since you don't get any results as a guest user either. Otherwise I'd expect that something like unity-lens-applications had crashed or something.
<jo-erlend> yes, there's a bug in software-center.
<ShippD> yeah
<ShippD> i noticed
<holstein> someone asked about that the other day...
<ShippD> works fine on my old dell so yeah a bug
<jo-erlend> holstein, that might've been me, but I guess I'm not alone. :)
<holstein> ShippD: on 13.10?
<ShippD> 13.10
<holstein> ShippD: why run 13.10 so many places?
<jo-erlend> ShippD, then you haven't installed upgrades, I think, because that looks very much like a programming error.
<holstein> its not a "bleeding edge" distro.. its literally not out yet
<ShippD> i know
<holstein> yeah, if you have the same version both places, you should have the same issue
<ShippD> just used it on old dell first then put it on here
<ShippD> old dell is for testing
<jo-erlend> holstein, I'd be kinda scared if _that_ bug was hardware dependent. :)
<jo-erlend> ShippD, does your apps-bug survive a reboot?
<ShippD> yes
<jo-erlend> hmm. Interesting. Did it start very recently?
<ShippD> this am
<jo-erlend> ?
<ShippD> today
<jo-erlend> so there's a chance I just haven't received the update yet.
<ShippD> just ran sudo update
<jo-erlend> aha.
<jo-erlend> there is an update for the apps-lens waiting for me. Guess I'll wait a little while for that one then. :)
<ShippD> there is a update running now
<jo-erlend> 7.0.0+13.10.20130702-0ubuntu2 is waiting for me.
<jo-erlend> but that doesn't seem to fix any bugs.
<ShippD> hmmm
<ShippD> installing 89 mb update now
<FernandoMiguel> muurning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<FernandoMiguel> hey guys
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
<Leonard_Hofstadt> hi
<Leonard_Hofstadt> i got some issues
<hachre> thanks for that info, leonard
<BluesKaj> hachre, he missed your sarcasm
<hachre> hah yea
<lidanti> quick question, is the version of the nvidia driver in saucy working with the current 1.14 xserver?
<johnjohn101> is this still broken on vmware player. I guess I have to wait for a while.
<bladernr_> Question: can someone clue me in how to turn OFF this click to launch thing in Unity? If I have to search for an app I installed, and I then Click on that app, I don't think I really need to click a separate Launch button, launching is kind of implied.
<trism> bladernr_: there is a gsettings key for it, com.canonical.Unity double-click-activate I believe
<bladernr_> trism: thanks! I was looking in the wrong place, that helped a lot :)
<hachre> That behavior change is really idiotic in my opinion
<taoseeker> hi
<taoseeker> I'm being booted from ubuntu-testing
<taoseeker> odd
<taoseeker> I used to test for ppc
<taoseeker> never mind though, I'll stick with the latest
<taoseeker> noone here?
<ikonia> taoseeker: do you need help with something ?
<taoseeker> not anymore
<ikonia> ok, I'll return to what I was doing.
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-17
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> $ yes |killall -9 unity-panel-service
<FernandoMiguel> I got to that sad point
<jjavaholic> that doesn't help
<FernandoMiguel> for a few minutes, it does
<FernandoMiguel> don't you hate when logging a bug/trace and nothing happens? :\
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Thus is the life of hunting a heisenbug
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: you know what's even worse?
<FernandoMiguel> it finally happens, and the logs don't get saved
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Yep, the bug tunnelled out
<FernandoMiguel> there seems to be some real problem here, see
<FernandoMiguel> WARN  2013-07-17 21:45:27 unity.glib.dbus.proxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:418 Calling method "SyncGeometries" on object path: "/com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service" failed: Timeout was reached
<FernandoMiguel> I wish anyone here was running unity too :p
<FernandoMiguel> seems everyone moved to something else
<FernandoMiguel> so I could compare systems
<penguin42> if it makes you feel any better I'm debugging a seg in X that just ends up at address 0
<FernandoMiguel> ahaha
<FernandoMiguel> if you see my bug running by, let it know Im looking for it
<penguin42> sure
<caravena> other user with bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/1202021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1202021 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "[Saucy-Development] Not write folders and files in partition NTFS (problem after restart)" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> caravena: try #ubuntu-bug
<caravena> Many thanks FernandoMiguel :)
<caravena> FernandoMiguel, es #ubuntu-bugs :)
<FernandoMiguel> missed and s
<FernandoMiguel> darn...
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: chrome gtalk plugin spells everything into an unity strace
<FernandoMiguel> mother of god
<penguin42> it's taking unity out - it's in a different process?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: it's on a diff process
<FernandoMiguel> fernando  3358  8.6  0.5 1435836 45228 pts/15  Sl+  21:04   9:51          \_ /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin
<FernandoMiguel> fernando  2803  0.0  0.0   4692   840 pts/15   S    21:03   0:00          |   |   \_ strace -o unitydebug20130717-4-strace.log unity --debug
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-18
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-19
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<joseph_> can someone give the exact entries needed to add solivitacap.org to apache2 as virtual host
<urmysony> Hi Guys
<urmysony> need one help on one bug for cairo dock on ubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-20
<MichaelP> I thought ubuntu 13.10 was shiped with the Mir
<SonikkuAmerica> It'll make its way into the repos as soon as the biggest bugs get resolved.
<MichaelP> Ohh ok.. That was the only reason i downloaded 13.10 was to check out Mir... Been running kubuntu 13.04... Downloaded 13.10 with gnome... Gnome gave about 50 crash's in about an hour... Installed kubuntu-desktop.. 2 hours smooth as can be.. not 1 crash
<trism> bug 1203207 just popped up so it is probably on its way (mir for mir, hehe)
<ubottu> bug 1203207 in Unity System Compositor "[MIR] mir, unity-system-compositor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203207
<MichaelP> so sence there giving a ppa for it does that mean its ready ?
<jakubo> hi, the newest kernel package seems not to contain usb audio devices as it is impossible to load snd_usb_audio
<jakubo> where shall i report it?
<jakubo> if at all..
<jakubo> and for those wondering why they have no alsamixer on usbaudio devices (like me) its prohibited to load as primary audio device in alsa-base.conf (index -2 at eof)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JustM0Bin> hey guys i have 13.10 and i need some up with samba and folder sharing
<JustM0Bin> i set up samba correctly but when i try to enable "share this folder" i get the error "net usershare" returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Unexpected information recieved
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: what does "testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf" say?
<JustM0Bin> it says loaded services file ok  server ROLE_STANDALONE
<JustM0Bin> press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
<Ampelbein> yeah, that seems fine.
<Ampelbein> Can you put the smb.conf on a pastebin somewhere? Check for passwords in the file first.
<JustM0Bin> yes i can give me a sec
<JustM0Bin> http://pastebin.com/czBkzgQE  <-- here it is
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: Few things to try/check: Are you a member of the sambashare group? (Just type "groups" in terminal, look for that)
<JustM0Bin> i typed in groups and this came up "justm0bin adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Ampelbein> ok
<JustM0Bin> is that the groups i am in?
<Ampelbein> yes, that are the groups.
<JustM0Bin> oh ok im not crazy new at this stuff but theres still a lot i dont know haha
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: You could try: Remove from /etc/samba/smb.conf: "username map = /etc/samba/smbusers" and "usershare allow guests = yes"
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: Then sudo service samba restart
<Ampelbein> And try again.
<JustM0Bin> do you just want me to take it out of the file?
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: Just put "#" in front, that deactivates the options.
<JustM0Bin> ok wait its saying i dont have permission to save the file
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: yeah, you have to do "sudo editor /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<JustM0Bin> ok sorry so i did sudo service samba restart and it says Samba: unrecognized service
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: Oh, I think the service is now called samba4 under 13.10, sorry.
<JustM0Bin> no worries! but it said the same thing
<Ampelbein> Hmm.
<Ampelbein> JustM0Bin: Could you just restart your computer and see if the issue is fixed?
<JustM0Bin> yup! im doing it now and thanks a lot man i really appreciate it
<genii> Hm. Searching packages.ubuntu.com saucy packages for samba4 package or smb.conf file produces nothing.
<Ampelbein> genii: then your packages.ubuntu.com is broken ;-) http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/saucy/samba4
<genii> Maybe it's my Firefox Nightly acting up
<d-snp_> hey, the mir channel is a bit empty, does anyone know if there's a simple window manager for mir anywhere that I could try out?
<genii> ( errors out on smb.conf search, for samba4 package search I get "Sorry, your search gave no results"
<Ampelbein> Wait, something IS broken at packages.ubuntu.com. It doesn't show binary packages for samba4
<d-snp_> I am able to run mir (though booting into it doesn't seem to work very well), but I can only run the demo apps
<Ampelbein> And in fact, it doesn't seem to show any binary packages in saucy.
<Ampelbein> So, yeah, packages.ubuntu.com is defunct for binary packages for now.
<penguin42> yeh it doesn't show saucy stuff
<penguin42> I was told it'll get fixed on saucy release
<IdleOne> is it safe to upgrade yet?
<penguin42> well it's still every early so if it works now it might eat your cat next week
<IdleOne> But I love my cat :/
<penguin42> then be careful with alpha software
<IdleOne> I'm not willing to have down time right now. I'll wait a little longer
<IdleOne> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> having said that, on KDE it's working fine for me at the moment (Note: I don't have a cat)
<genii> My cat is fast enough to eat any salamander that might wander her way.
<genii> Also I do feel it's a bit more stable on KDE than Unity
<penguin42> I think Unity pushes GL drivers a bit harder
<penguin42> (which is kind of scary, since that always used to be KDE that used to break)
<gaz1310> $1gazhead
<genii> Hm.
<penguin42> hm?
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-21
<MicgaelP> ubuntu 13.10 alpha 1 gnome seems pretty shakey.. but kubuntu 13.10 seems pretty stable
<punzilla> Hi my sound is broken since yesterday.
<punzilla> I have received an error in my syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896606/
<punzilla> any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
<sandra_> Hello, I got open source UVD working on 13.04 with 3.11 kernel, new mesa and firmware. Anyone know if the daily build of saucy has this by default yet?
<ToBeFree> libapache2-mod-rpaf seems to be removed in Ubuntu 13.10 (stopped to work, reinstalling gave me "apache2_invoke rpaf: no action - module was disabled by maintainer") - does anyone know why?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> hey
<penguin42> is seeing muon hand after updates for a few weeks
<penguin42> hang
<BluesKaj> penguin42, did you upgrade KDE recently
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've been doing the updates daily as they've been landing
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok
<BluesKaj> penguin42, muon seems ok here , did you try launching from the terminal ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No I hadn't ; what it seems to do is update and then after the update get stuff
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It just gets stuck at Loading software list
<BluesKaj> hmm, source/mirror problems
<BluesKaj> ?
<penguin42> no, don't think so - it's done the full update, it's just the GUIs hung
<BluesKaj> plasma / kde
<penguin42> ?
<penguin42> hmm the gtk/gdk on +1 has wayland support in - not sure how I'd do anything with it, but doing GDK_BACKEND=wayland   makes it try to connect
<Noskcaj> in saucy keep having things crash then say it might be because of /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1.2.5 what do i do?
<Ampelbein> Noskcaj: That looks like a manually installed library.
<Ampelbein> Noskcaj: Maybe uninstall it and try with the standard one?
<Noskcaj> I haven't installed the file. i don't know how it got there
<Ampelbein> Noskcaj: Who else has access to your computer? You can try "dpkg -S /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1.2.5" but I doubt it will turn up anything.
<Noskcaj> no one
<Noskcaj> and nothing came up
<Ampelbein> Noskcaj: If you are absolutely sure that you didn't manually compile and install a library there, you can remove anything in that directory. (Move it to a backup folder before in case of problems).
<Ampelbein> Noskcaj: After that you should backup your data and investigate your system - if you didn't install the library, someone else was having access to your machine. Either locally or via e.g. a rootkit.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Borsi> shouldnt the mesa files be updated on 14.04?
<Borsi> i tried the drivers and i got only 2.1 opengl on 7870, 10.1.3
<lordievader> Err, this is #ubuntu+1, i.e. 14.10. See #ubuntu for Trusty support.
<Borsi> is it possible to upgrade 14.04 --> 14.10 via ppa?
<lordievader> Borsi: For as far as I know, no. Either get the iso or run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d".
<Borsi> yes that seems to work
<lordievader> Borsi: You do know the implications of running a development version of Ubuntu, right?
<Borsi> done that before
<Borsi> huge amount of updates, around 1400 packages
<lordievader> That is to be expected.
<lordievader> Even though you've done this before: expect breakage!
<Borsi> bugs that are on ealier versions of ubuntu, what happens to them when new version comes? are there bugs that never got fixed
<lordievader> Read the bug reports.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<phillw> Hi folks, I've been getting this for a few days now... http://pastebin.com/qDjq4zMV I'm used to partital updates, but it seems to be one of ipV4's that is 404 ?
<ikonia> phillw: apt-get update
<phillw> ikonia: done that, each day for the last 4 days
<ikonia> have you looked on the server to see if the package is there
<phillw> ikonia: I have a huge list from update that it has found and wants to install, but many lines of that ipV4 giving 404
<ikonia> have you looked to see if the files it's 404'ing are on the server
<phillw> is there to check if update is pulling in invisible applications?
<ikonia> have you looked to see if the files it's 404'ing are on the server
<rww> the heck is an invisible application
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> I just want to know if the files are actually on the mirror thats being tried, and a random other mirror
<phillw> rww / ikonia E: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/virt-manager/virtinst_1.0.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 194.169.254.10 80]
<ikonia> you can keep repeating that
<ikonia> but it doesn't change anything
<ikonia> have you looked to see if the files it's 404'ing are on the server
<phillw> is one such... update says it wants it, upgrade says it is not there... they cannot both be correct
<ikonia> ok, bye
<ikonia> can't be bothered
<phillw> ditto
<ikonia> for the record http://194.169.254.10/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/virt-manager/ is out of sync
<ikonia> it has virtinst_1.0.1-0ubuntu1 all the other mirrors have virtinst_1.0.1-0ubuntu2
<phillw> Quite amazing, and so, so co-incidential... after 4 - 5 days of mis match between update and upgrade, having come here and being told to 'go to hell and stop bothering me'.. it is now working as it should.... Heck, who'd have ever beleived it.
<phillw> do have fun.
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-15
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-16
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<MichaelP> kubunti 14.10 sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next......sudo apt-get update.......sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.....sudo apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop plasma-workspace-wallpapers.......Nothing showing in lightdm..... but the xfce4 i just installed to login
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-17
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mparillo> Hi, is anybody running Utopic as a guest in a Win7 VMware Player VM? I have opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1338993 because I cannot get VMware tools to installl and open-vm-tools does not seem to allow me to go to full-screen mode. Am I missing the point on open-vm-tools?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1338993 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Full Screen Mode does not work with open-vm-tools and Kubuntu 14.10" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-18
<mbs1> i am on ubuntu 14.04 and wasnt able to add this ppa:   ppa:neon/kf5
<k1l> mbs1: 14.04? this channel is about 14.10 now since that is the development release so far
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<beardtree> Is there a list of new features for 14.10?
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> systemd-shim and cgmanager still have broken dependencies ?
<BluesKaj> hey genii
<genii> BluesKaj: Hi :D
<BluesKaj> genii, do systemd-shim and cgmanager still have broken dependencies ?..I'm trying to avoid using systemd, but it looks like it's slowly being introduced/integrated in to 14.10. Caused alot of muckups yesterday
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm not sure, didn't do an update today. Was having messages doing shutdowns/reboots yesterday though
<BluesKaj> genii, yeah , had to reinstall an old daily to get a stable OS
<genii> Gues I'll hold off on updates until monday and check the utopic-changes list to see what's what
<BluesKaj> had one hanging around that's a month old
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> well, enough for today, gotta put the barbie on etc etc...later
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * penguin42 returns from KDE Frameworks 5
 * penguin42 tries to configure stuff the way he likes
<penguin42> still a bit rough in places; lots of icons missing, system settings a bit sparse
<penguin42> so far it's only really hte panel that looks much different to me
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-13
<hyper_ch> weird... now KDE doesn't autostart anymore but I have to run systemctl default
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<hyper_ch> it is afternoon
<hyper_ch> got some issues
<lordievader> Which are?
<hyper_ch> weird... now KDE doesn't autostart anymore but I have to run systemctl default
<hyper_ch> and it doesn't power off anymore
<hyper_ch> and if I don't have the lan cable attached, it won't start kde at all
<lordievader> Heh, how did you accomplish that?
<hyper_ch> I just dist-upgraded
<hyper_ch> btw, can you check your /etc/network/interfaces
<hyper_ch> is there you snXpY or something ethernet device on auto?
<lordievader> Just a second, have to boot up my Wily box first.
<hyper_ch> what do you mean you need to boot it up first? oO
<lordievader> (K)Ubuntu ain't my main OS.
<lordievader> Anyhow only lo is configured.
<hyper_ch> what is it then?
<lordievader> Ah ip link finally shows predictable names \o/
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Gentoo.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: that might be it... I had added the smXpY thingy manually because after server install I had not inet connection
<hyper_ch> so I might disable that now... that could be the root of all problems
 * hyper_ch heard only hardcore linuxer use Gentoo
<lordievader> Seems HP has changed the NIC location over the years.
<hyper_ch> well, I'll deactivate it now from the interfaces file and I'll see next reboot how it goes
<hyper_ch> I only noticed this morning when I tried to boot it up
<hyper_ch> I'm almost ready to jump ship to Nixos :)
<lordievader> Never heard of that one.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: haven't you been here when I and BluesKaj discussed it like 2 weeks ago?
<lordievader> Perhaps, perhaps I've forgotten.
<hyper_ch> nixos has two nice things
<lordievader> "all packages are kept in /nix/store instead" how is that a good thing?
<hyper_ch> 1) atomicity - meaning each upgrade is a seperate "profile" that you can boot in... so if an update goes awry, you can reboot into an earlier profile
<hyper_ch> 2) you setup the system by configuring one file to your need
<hyper_ch> [3) in multi-users setup you can allow to have users install their own stuff]
<hyper_ch> lordievader: e.g. my current config file:   https://github.com/sjau/nixos/blob/master/configuration.nix
<hyper_ch> still needs tweaking and stuff... need to harden ssh etc....
<hyper_ch> and will also give KDE5 a testdrive
<hyper_ch> also need to add the virtualbox usb plugin
<lordievader> In Gentoo you do the same thing, but then with the actual config files.
<hyper_ch> gentoo is way too complicated for simple minded users like me
<lordievader> It's not. There is great documentation, besides you actually learn to configure a Linux system properly.
 * hyper_ch heard that in #gentoo they like to rip off and eat the heads of noobx
<lordievader> They do if you ask question that are in the handbook. Like allmost all channels here on freenode you should search google first.
<lordievader> Show you put effort in solving your problem.
<hyper_ch> I usually post: "help, it doesn't work"
<hyper_ch> :)
<lordievader> I know... the same counts for you.
<hyper_ch> so, giving nixos a try? ;)
<hyper_ch> smartcard reader and signing app are still issues
<lordievader> No, it looks like a very bad idea of an operating system.
<hyper_ch> how so?
<lordievader> Because you can just as well configure a system properly.
<hyper_ch> this is configure properly :)
<lordievader> No it aint.
<hyper_ch> why not?
<lordievader> It is a poor excuse not to do it.
<lordievader> Because there is an abstraction layer between you and the configuration of the programs/the operating system.
<hyper_ch> not sure what you mean
<lordievader> Look at the paste you just gave. Is that a configuration of one program?
<hyper_ch> that's the configuration for the whole system
<lordievader> Precisely.
<lordievader> An apache config has no place in there.
<lordievader> A grub config has no place in there.
<hyper_ch> it's not a config
<hyper_ch> it's what shall be altered from default config
<lordievader> It looks very much like a config.
<hyper_ch> if you just want apache do:    services.httpd.enable = true ;
<hyper_ch> that will just install with default configs
<lordievader> It's clear it ain't an OS for me ;)
<hyper_ch> and for grub you just tell it to install grub v2 onto /dev/sda
<hyper_ch> how does gentoo do it then?
<lordievader> Let's take Apache as an example. You look at the use flags, to see what you want/need. You compile it, you configure it, you run it.
<hyper_ch> and that's what nixos does
<hyper_ch> each one his own :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyper_ch> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> up this early?
<lordievader> Finally for a time, yes.
<hyper_ch> I made now the jump to nixos
<lordievader> Congratulations.
<hyper_ch> still some issues like kontact won't run
<lordievader> ;)
<hyper_ch> they haven't akonadi in unstable yet for kde5
<hyper_ch> it's probably only in master
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-15
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<padv> Why does wily already have -proposed pocket, e.g. latest firefox 39 is in wily-proposed while wily still has firefox 38. I would expect firefox 38 to be in wily instead of wily-proposed. Shouldn't the -proposed pocket be activated after FeatureFreeze (more than a month from now) in the release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule?
<padv> Why does wily already have -proposed pocket, e.g. latest firefox 39 is in wily-proposed while wily still has firefox 38. I would expect firefox 39 to be in wily instead of wily-proposed. Shouldn't the -proposed pocket be activated after FeatureFreeze (more than a month from now) in the release schedule?
<lordievader> !patience | padv
<ubottu> padv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lordievader> Likely because Firefox 39 hasn't passed testing yet.
<padv> lordievader: strange since it's already in trusty, utopic and vivid -updates. Why not in wily?
<lordievader> As I said, likely because it hasn't passed testing.
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyper_ch> s/Good/hot/
<hyper_ch> howdy
<lordievader> Hey hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> what's up?
<lordievader> Not much, looking at http://wiki.mikejung.biz/KVM_/_Xen#iothreads_overview
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> just looking or actually reading? *ggg*
<lordievader> Wow, from 8.1 MB/s -> ~60 MB/s :D
<hyper_ch> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good. Got pointed towards an interesting kvm/qemu option this morning :D
<BluesKaj> oh yeah ? what's the option ?
<lordievader> x-data-plane: http://wiki.mikejung.biz/KVM_/_Xen#iothreads_overview went from 8MB/s to 60MB/s :D
<lordievader> I guess it is time to redo a vm though, one doesn't see the benefit of this option.
<BluesKaj> just re-added my W7 HDD to this pc, so I;m going stick with that since kvm/qemu windows guest wasn't able to see the other windows pcs on our network tha last time I tried a vm
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys  i have a problem with eMMc   ..  i have a chromebook and have enabled legacy boot by flashing new bios . (not really important)    but when loading either the live cd or installer  the OS hangs when scanning for disks directly   .. i get errors   mmcblk0rpmb timed out sending r/w cmd    and   blk_update_request I/O error ....  so i assume there is a hidden part on the emmc that needs auth to
<Dragonkeeper> verify writing .  i tried to wipe emmc with fdisk and also with parted to no effect .   anyone have a solution for this (im assuming its a kernel issue)?
<genii> Probably bug 1422338
<ubottu> bug 1422338 in linux (Ubuntu) "I/O errors on mmc partitions" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422338
<genii> Post 26 there has a suggested patch
<Dragonkeeper> hmm no looks more like bug 1333140
<ubottu> bug 1333140 in udisks (Ubuntu) "Fix udev rules to consider mmc rpmb partitions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333140
<Dragonkeeper> the problem here then being changing udev rules to test it .  but as im trying to do the install process and a restart would be needed  .. the changed wont be made
<genii> sudo udevadm trigger
<Dragonkeeper> ill try it/.. but what is the user and password during install process ?
<genii> I think ubuntu and no pass
<genii> Hm, might be udevadm control --reload-rules  ( been a while since I had to mess with it )
<Dragonkeeper> ive tried   ubuntu:   / ubuntu:ubuntu  / root:root and root:toor
<Dragonkeeper> i might have to try wait it out till it gives up chucking errors. . maybe ill get to actually install it within a few hours and then change it   lol
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> tested nixos yet? :)
<BluesKaj> not yet, no time atm
<hyper_ch> :)
<BluesKaj> no time to learn a whole new OS , bust getting reacquainted with Debian
<BluesKaj> busy
<hyper_ch> it's not a new os
<BluesKaj> I need a solid stable OS for everyday use and I'm also testing kubuntu 15.10 plus I have keep wife's pc up and running ...so that's enough on my plate.
<hyper_ch> she isn't on linux?
<BluesKaj> no she's on windows 7
<hyper_ch> poor her
<BluesKaj> she likes it
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch,  maybe you should set up a nixos chat and invite prospective users rather than soliciting here for an unrelated OS.
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys im wondering if anyone can help me with my audio .   i only manage to get sound from headphone jack  not from speakers
<BluesKaj> Dragonkeeper,  laptop with intel audio?
<Dragonkeeper> BluesKaj: chromebook with intel audio *
<BluesKaj> Dragonkeeper,  open alsamixer and make sure automute is disabled
<Dragonkeeper> BluesKaj: wheres automute ?
<BluesKaj> use F6 to see all the controls
<Dragonkeeper> f6 gives me devices,   builtin or hdmi      built in has speakers and headphones turned up  .. didnt see no automute.   but i have pulseaudio on here too and thats all turned up and showing activity  just no sound
<BluesKaj> does pavucontrol have the correct audio output settings ?
<Dragonkeeper> well it shows activity on speaker setting but cant hear anything ..  shows activity on headphones and i have sound there   .  its one card with seperate ports
<BluesKaj> do the speakers work when the 'phones are unplugged?
<Dragonkeeper> no
<BluesKaj> could you pastebin alsamixer with the F6 setting pls
<Dragonkeeper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11903479/
<BluesKaj> Dragonkeeper,  looks like you have to choose the soundcard in box on the upper right, the run, sudo alsactl store after using escape to get back to the prompt
<BluesKaj> no guarantees , chromebooks audio might be different then regular laptops
<BluesKaj> than
<BluesKaj> usually intel is pretty straightforward, but this situation seems puzzling
<Dragonkeeper> well that broke it .. so i removed pulse . reset alsa ,  went through settings and managed to get headphones back   but still no speaker
<Dragonkeeper> might just have to leave it for now
<BluesKaj> Dragonkeeper,  try sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot
<studio_> hi
<studio_> is there a solution to get the ui from ubuntu-next-desktop working on vbox 5.0?
<studio_> i mean, how to fix the problem with the not working logon ...
<studio__> is someone here?
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-18
<OerHeks> !pokemon
<Pici> thankfully, no factoids
<OerHeks> Yes, we are safe :-D
<Pici> and surpirsingly no one has any that are for -offtopic only.
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-21
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kai__> hi. my yakkety install doesnt seem to detect my sound card anymore. i have a thinkpad t440s. is this a know issue?
<kai__> the device shows up in lshw and also pulseaudio. but for some reason it doesnt play anything.
<kai__> mmh i tried a 4.6 kernel but it audio card still just shows up as "built in analog stereo"
<kai__> this did it...  alsactl -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state restore
<kai__> weird...
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-22
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ubuntu14-04> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 14.04, will "do-release-upgrade" work for me or have to apply "do-release-upgrade -d"?
<ubuntu14-04> sorry, I think wrong channel for this topic.
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-23
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<M-alex_mayorga> BluesKaj (IRC): ¡Hola!
<M-alex_mayorga> Installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop and now unity looks GNOME-ish. Is this a known bug and more importantly, is there a way to fix it?
<M-alex_mayorga> Seems like this has been a bug for a while per http://askubuntu.com/questions/779990/messed-up-unity-after-installing-gnome
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-24
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-18
<snadge> i love you guys
<snadge>  /clear
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-19
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/help-test-ubuntu-17-10-on-real-hardware
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-20
<mongo2> Hi, I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1705571 which will be low priority but annoying for my automation, if I can get feedback on the verbage and the fix that is a diff in the bug I will dust off my old quilt and submit a patch.  It is a pretty simple fix/regression.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705571 in bash (Ubuntu) "Add ~/.local/bin to the path in /etc/skel/.profile" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> mongo2: Sure, hop into #ubuntu-motu and we can help you with that. :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-21
<scenick> Hello. Could I be any good for ubuntu 17.10 testing?
<scenick> .. what I miss is the setting to setup what could the power management do when I close the lid 17.04 has had it. 17.10 doesn't ... I guess it's doable with some command... 
<scenick> I'd really appreciate to have f.lux in 17.10. Just saying. Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-23
<scenick> I'd really appreciate to have f.lux on 17.10. Just saying.
<oerheks> i think redshift will be available ( soon) https://launchpad.net/redshift
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-16
<archetech-U> inxi -S
<archetech-U> System:    Host: ubu18 Kernel: 4.15.0-23-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.28.2 Distro: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-19
<guiverc> lubuntu daily-live 2018-07-18 32bit; i can't view, or edit connection info (want to connect to wifi), on x86_64 desktop it appears to open xterm, but i see no xterm in menu for 32bit daily-iso?  any thoughts, comments (am I missing something, raise bug-report?)
<guiverc> yeah - installed xterm on 32bit daily-live & the nmtui-edit applet suddenly works... will raise bug report...
<guiverc> but if someone can tell me what package to file against; would be appreciated :)
<guiverc> filed against xterm (#1782579); missing from 2018-07-18 daily image in my opinion
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-17
<Bashing-om> Surprise, surprise - the 5.2 kernel has landed :P
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.21 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<dax> (ubottu's package cache only refreshes a couple of times a day)
<Bashing-om> dax: .. the 5.2 kernel installed on my late nite session :) Lemme get the info.
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<Bashing-om> dpkg log: "2019-07-17 00:45:41 status installed linux-image-5.2.0-8-generic:amd64 5.2.0-8.9" .
<lordcirth> Did 5.1 never get packaged for eoan?
<guiverc> lordcirth, i doubt it; I haven't rebooted and still have 5.0.0-20 (19.10)
<OerHeks> proposed? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+changelog
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-21
<EoflaOE> I have installed Ubuntu 19.10 on VirtualBox after setting necessary settings. Everytime I boot to Ubuntu, it is stuck with the moving dots, but if I made it show messages by arrow keys, it boots instantly to the log-in screen.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: did you press F1 to see the text its stuck on?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> you can switch to text boot at the dots with F1
<EoflaOE> OK. I will reboot with pressing F1 to see the text.
<EoflaOE> Pressed F1, and it won't switch from the stuck Ubuntu logo to the text that it's stuck on.
<lotuspsychje> the dots dont move anymore?
<EoflaOE> They are still moving
<lotuspsychje> weird you cant switch text then
<EoflaOE> Yes, I can't switch.
<EoflaOE> Do I start Ubuntu again with nosplash? Or do something else?
<lotuspsychje> you can try nomodeset sure
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> or "quiet splash" edit to "" for text boot
<EoflaOE> OK. I will reboot with these parameters.
<EoflaOE> But my Ubuntu boots to GRUB and then to Ubuntu so fast I can't get it to open the menu using Shift.
<EoflaOE> Finally managed to edit /etc/default/grub to remove "quiet splash" parameters, and updated GRUB, but when I reboot, it shows messages and it boots normally. Verified with the second restart, and it again booted.
<lotuspsychje> the magic of ubuntu :p
<lotuspsychje> was that already on 5.2 kernel EoflaOE ?
<EoflaOE> Yes. On Linux 5.2,
<EoflaOE> By the way restored "quiet splash", and it booted normally.
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<EoflaOE> Thanks so much! By the way before this problem occurred, when downloading updates for packages, an electrical outage caused Ubuntu to boot this weird way.
<lotuspsychje> ah breaking updates is indeed never a great happening
<EoflaOE> It's at the "downloading" stage at the event of the outage, the stage where "apt" should get all the files from the Internet (Ubuntu repo) before installing all.
<EoflaOE> One question: Does Ubuntu have dark theme?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: No fun ^^ ! Did you clean up and clear the cache - update and ' sudo apt -f install ;sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' to make sure all is good now ?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: the dark theme i use on 18.04 is adwaita-dark
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: install gnome-tweak-tool to easy manage themes
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: dark theme - xubuntu does :) can not say about (u)buntu.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: The apt -f install one did not do anything (it is all good; no interrupted install), and the two commands returned nothing (also good) | lotuspsychje: Will install that tweak tool.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Good to go :P
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks! I have set the theme to Yaru-dark. | Bashing-om: Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> great EoflaOE 
<EoflaOE> Thank you! Ubuntu is awesome on new machines. 
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: my favs packages at fresh install: sudo apt install preload haveged vlc gnome-tweak-tool qbittorrent
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Nice. I know vlc, gnome-tweak-tool, and qbitorrent, but what is "preload" and "haveged"?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (eoan), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-6ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 27 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: both for faster/smoother experience
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Will consider installing them tomorrow. I have to go to rest then sleep, because it's night on my timezone (UTC+02:00, 10:31 PM)
<lotuspsychje> nite
<EoflaOE> Good night.
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-13
<donofrio> when is 20.04.1 releaased?
<Ussat> Its like a fine wine, when its ready
<donofrio> k
<smallfoot-> Hey can someone paste me their /etc/apt/sources.list file? (preferably if you got Groovy Gorilla, but else is fine too)
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-15
<guiverc> If I'm downloading a groovy ISO (ubuntu-studio in this case so 3.5gb) which takes an hour+, a new daily becomes available during the time it was downloaded?  would I get a complete/valid ISO (yesterday's) or an invalid ISO (part yesterdays & part todays; thus sha256sum won't match!)  Does anyone have a clue?  
<Eickmeyer> guiverc: FYI, a new Ubuntu Studio ISO is generated every day around Noon US Pacific (for some odd reason, that lines up with mid-day for me and is extremely convenient. :) ). Every time a new ISO is generated, a new sha256sum is generated along with it.
<Ussat>  Ubuntu Studio ?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ussat: Yes.
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-16
<guiverc> has anyone been able to boot a daily image last 24 hours on hardware?  "Initramfs unpacking failed: Decode failed" (UEFI) or no message (BIOS)
<guiverc> i've gotten lubuntu to boot on a box :)  
<guiverc> ubuntu-studio, ubuntu won't boot for me though, ISO is valid; 3 thumb-drives tried
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-17
<guiverc> grrrr.. amd64 dailies aren't building!!??? for groovy?   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/ shows 8-july as latest so I've been re-trying & failing with same ISO for days  (I didn't scroll up & read anything but 100% complete)
